# Gianluigi Donnarumma



## admin (21 Ottobre 2015)

Giovanissimo portiere del Milan nato il 25 Febbraio 1999 a Castellammare di Stabia. Ha 16 anni ed è considerato uno dei migliori portieri al mondo della propria generazione.

Altezza: 1,96.

Attualmente è il secondo portiere rossonero alle spalle di Diego Lopez. Ma presto potrebbe debuttare da titolare in Serie A.


----------



## Love (22 Ottobre 2015)

o è il nuovo buffon e ci fa fare un grande salto di qualità rispetto all'attuale diego lopez...o si brucia subito al primo errore e quindi noi oltre a perderci punti bruciamo sia diego che il giovane...la domanda quindi a questo punto sorge spontanea...ne vale la pena??


----------



## cremone (22 Ottobre 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> o è il nuovo buffon e ci fa fare un grande salto di qualità rispetto all'attuale diego lopez...o si brucia subito al primo errore e quindi noi oltre a perderci punti bruciamo sia diego che il giovane...la domanda quindi a questo punto sorge spontanea...ne vale la pena??



Giocherà ancora Diego Lopez


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Giocherà ancora Diego Lopez



Giustamente. Per il giovane portiere diamo tempo al tempo, ha sedici anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Ottobre 2015)

Presto elogeranno anche i suoi respiri.


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2015)

in bocca al lupo,ne ha bisogno


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> in bocca al lupo,ne ha bisogno



Eh gia. In un momento delicato come questo puntare su un sedicenne e' davvero una scelta azzardatissima


----------



## Hammer (25 Ottobre 2015)

Si trova in una situazione difficile, spero vivamente che ne possa uscire bene, e anche se così non fosse non ne avrà nessuna colpa. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## pisolo22 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Good Luck Gianlugi come un tuo omonimo ben più blasonato di te esordirai all'età di 16 anni e qualche mese in serie A San Siro , vediamo se come lui hai le stimmate del Campione Forza Donnarumma!!!!


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2015)

Forza Gigi! in bocca al lupo per l'esordio


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

speriamo bene! per un esordio non c'è peggior momento!


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Cvd


Cesso raccomandato


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma è un bambino, dai.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Ottobre 2015)

Va in terza superiore dai


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma è un bambino, dai.



Bambino cesso, come suo fratello


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Peccato per l'errore sul gol, per il resto mi è piaciuto molto coi piedi, ha sbagliato sì e no 2 rinvii.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2015)

Errore grave di inesperienza. Però non importa, deve giocare per migliorare

Bravo


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2015)

peccato per l'errore,si rifara'


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2015)

Errore sul gol,ma sarebbe potuta andare molto peggio.


----------



## The P (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mooolto bene per me.


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ottima partita, leggero errore sulla punizione, tirata magistralmente da Berardi e con grande effetto
Per il resto sicuro in uscita e con i piedi, e soprattutto in grado di trasmettere sicurezza ai compagni
Due spanne sopra il pippone spagonolo


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

vabbè, dopo tutto sto parlare ha giocato. 

adesso però rimettete diego in porta please. 
donnarumma avrà tempo e modo di giocare, inutile bruciare le tappe in questo momento.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Ottobre 2015)

finiamo le superiori poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Morghot (25 Ottobre 2015)

Dare giudizi è inopportuno, di certo non ha fatto schifo, purtroppo l'errore sulla punizione l'ha fatto ma ci sta, cioè ha 16anni.


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vabbè, dopo tutto sto parlare ha giocato.
> 
> adesso però rimettete diego in porta please.
> donnarumma avrà tempo e modo di giocare, inutile bruciare le tappe in questo momento.



Ma anche no, per una volta abbiamo vinto senza papere, giusto andare avanti con Donnarumma, almeno fino a gennaio.
Se poi a gennaio riusciremo a liberarci del pippone spagnolo e comprare un portiere decente, altro discorso


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, per una volta abbiamo vinto senza papere, giusto andare avanti con Donnarumma, almeno fino a gennaio.
> Se poi a gennaio riusciremo a liberarci del pippone spagnolo e comprare un portiere decente, altro discorso



per forza non ha fatto papere, quanti tiri pericolosi ha fatto il sassuolo oltre al gol ?
ricordo qualche tiro centrale all'inizio del primo tempo ma niente di che.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mi è sembrato più che altro un errore di posizionamento, copriva male la parte destra della porta

Comunque meglio per lui che abbiamo vinto

In generale non mi è dispiaciuto. Scommessa "vinta" da Sinisa


----------



## Albijol (25 Ottobre 2015)

Io a critici di Donnarumma vorrei chiedere: ma cosa vi dà la certezza che Diego Lopez avrebbe parato quella punizione, visto che lo stesso spagnolo ha fatto una papera ben peggiore sulla punizione di Insigne? A me Donnarumma cmq nelle uscite e con i piedi intanto mi ha dato molta più sicurezza dello spagnolo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Esordio tutto sommato positivo. Sono curioso di vedere se sara' schierato anche mercoledi


----------



## patriots88 (25 Ottobre 2015)

a parte l'errore sulla punizione non ha dovuto fare una parata. poi di come faccia i rinvvi rispetto a diego lopez me ne importa un fico secco. voglio dire, abbiamo avuto titolare per un decennio abbiati che coi piedi era una capra.

Comunque sono contento che abbia commesso quell'errore per lo meno il generale in panchina lo utilizzerà con cognizione di causa.
io lo schererei al massimo ancora mercoledi' col chievo in casa.
Poi dalla trasferta di Roma tornare a Diego Lopez.


----------



## Hammer (25 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cvd
> 
> 
> Cesso raccomandato



Cesso raccomandato per un errore al debutto in Serie A?


----------



## gabuz (25 Ottobre 2015)

Speriamo sia l'inizio di una bella storia


----------



## uoteghein (25 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cesso raccomandato per un errore al debutto in Serie A?



Certi giudizi mi fanno ammazzare dalle risate. Cesso raccomandato. Ahaha
Non stiamo parlando di una punizione a 3km/h centrale passata sotto le gambe.
L'errore tecnico di Donnarumma c'è sul tiro di Berardi, ma non mi pare una papera clamorosa da "cesso raccomandato" su.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Errore di inesperienza.
L'esperienza si fa giocando e sbagliando (se non sei un fenomeno).
Un portiere al Milan però non può sbagliare.
Facciamolo crescere allenandosi con i grandi e poi mandiamolo a giocare in B o nelle piccole di A, libero di sbagliare come lo è stato Perin per anni (e lo è tuttora).


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Mooolto bene per me.



Oggi molto bene forse no ma anche se è parecchio giovane io mi sento molto più protetto da lui che da uno come Lopez che , oltre a papere che insultano i fondamentali dello stare in porta, sbaglia 7-8 rilanci - rinvii su 10 . Poi in 'sto forum c'è qualche adoratore del Lambrusco che lo chiama cesso raccomandato , ma presto si rimangerà tutto.Io l' ho visto nella primavera e penso che uno non fa certe parate per puro caso : o hai un grande talento o raccogli i palloni in fondo al sacco , tutto qui..


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sulla punizione decisamente colpa sua. Ma d'altronde ha sedici anni, non ha l'esperienza ne ancora un fisico completato, non parlo di altezza ma chiaramente di muscolatura, sulla punizione gli è mancata esplosività sulle gambe.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cesso raccomandato per un errore al debutto in Serie A?



No, si sapeva già prima.


----------



## Serginho (26 Ottobre 2015)

Cesso raccomandato a un sedicenne detto dalla stessa gente che sostiene Balotelli. Pare una barzelletta


----------



## Albijol (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sulla punizione decisamente colpa sua. Ma d'altronde ha sedici anni, non ha l'esperienza ne ancora un fisico completato, non parlo di altezza ma chiaramente di muscolatura, sulla punizione gli è mancata esplosività sulle gambe.



Dovrei rivederlo ma in diretta mi è parso che più che altro sia stata un errore di lettura della traiettoria, mi pare faccia per un attimo un passetto laterale verso il lato sbagliato.


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dovrei rivederlo ma in diretta mi è parso che più che altro sia stata un errore di lettura della traiettoria, mi pare faccia per un attimo un passetto laterale verso il lato sbagliato.



Sisi, errore tecnico perchè sbaglia il passo e poi non ha avuto l'esposività per rimediare, sono certo fosse muscolarmente un giocatore completo sarebbe riuscito a rimediare al suo errore, si vede proprio spinge poco sulle gambe. 

E' giovane, si farà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Cesso raccomandato a un sedicenne detto dalla stessa gente che sostiene Balotelli. Pare una barzelletta



Stavo per scriverlo io


----------



## Dany20 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Troppo presto per farlo esordire. Non deve giocare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Cesso raccomandato a un sedicenne detto dalla stessa gente che sostiene Balotelli. Pare una barzelletta



1) "stessa gente" tienitelo per te

2) se paragoni il 16enne Balotelli a Dobbarumma riguardati l'esordio 

3) stasera ringrazia l'arbitro, che il fenomeno ne ha combinata un'altra


----------



## de sica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ma vi siete ammattiti? invece di sostenere un giovane che sta giocando titolare in una posizione importante, lo si insulta o si fa a gara a chi ha ragione? Si potrebbe per una volta remare tutti dalla stessa direzione?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Bella parata ma alla fine un'insicurezza.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ha talento, un giorno potrebbe diventare un grande portiere e alla fine Mihajlovic ha fatto bene a fargli fare questa esperienza, però penso sia meglio torni in porta Diego Lopez, almeno per ora. All'ultimo gli (ci) è andata veramente bene....


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2015)

È promettente... Ma adesso è assolutamente improponibile


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Ottobre 2015)

Vabè dai, se un 16enne non può manco sbagliare che viene subito additato come scarso allora ci meritiamo 10, 100 mario balotelli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vabè dai, se un 16enne non può manco sbagliare che viene subito additato come scarso allora ci meritiamo 10, 100 mario balotelli.



Non valuto in base ai due errori, ripeto, lo sanno anche i muri che è uno scarso e raccomandato nell'ambiente, non so più come spiegarvelo


----------



## Serginho (28 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 1) "stessa gente" tienitelo per te
> 
> 2) se paragoni il 16enne Balotelli a Dobbarumma riguardati l'esordio
> 
> 3) stasera ringrazia l'arbitro, che il fenomeno ne ha combinata un'altra



Eh si che raccomandato, mica come Balotelli che vive di calcio 365 giorni l'anno e sopratutto che non ha un procuratore che lo piazza nelle migliori squadre, ma sopratutto un vero professionista che si allena con gran tenacia


----------



## Love (28 Ottobre 2015)

mi sono perso qualcosa su sto ragazzo...perchè sarebbe scarso c.esso etc etc...bah...a volte siete esagerati...diamo tempo al tempo...


----------



## kolao95 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Continuo a sostenere che Diego Lopez debba tornare. Il ragazzo secondo me è fortissimo, è reattivo e soprattutto sa giocare bene con i piedi, ma è ancora troppo troppo incerto (è normale, ha 16 anni, per carità) e non mi pare che il fallo su di lui ci fosse.


----------



## alessandro77 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Mi fanno un po' ridere i commenti di quelli che si mettono a far le pulci su un portiere 16enne come se stessero parlando di un portiere esperto.. È evidente che ha ancora delle incertezze, sarebbe anomalo il contrario.. Per me deve giocare ancora lui, che senso avrebbe cambiare dopo 2 partite dove ha fatto tutto sommato il suo compito? Si darebbe l'impressione di non sapere bene che pesci pigliare in un ruolo delicato come quello del portiere per giunta..


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2015)

Non capisco i commenti. Cosa avrebbe sbagliato????


----------



## gabuz (28 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non capisco i commenti. Cosa avrebbe sbagliato????



Beh sul gol annullato il fallo l'ha visto solo l'arbitro. 

Per il resto spero faccia bene ma ha 16 anni e spero torni titolare Diego Lopez


----------



## 666psycho (28 Ottobre 2015)

non riesco a farmi un idea chiara, oggi bene, ma è stato chiamato in causa poche volte. Qualche incertezze ma tutto sommato per uno di 16 anni, ha molta personalità. contro la lazio deve giocare Lopez però.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non capisco i commenti. Cosa avrebbe sbagliato????



Ultima palla: papera clamorosa.

Per quanto mi riguarda comunque, lo farei giocare sempre, come Calabria


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Ottobre 2015)

Falli del genere te li fischiano sempre, non puoi in nessun modo ostacolare il portiere. Comunque nell'uno contro uno vs Paloschi è stato freddissimo, praticamente ha deciso lui dove farlo tirare e stiamo parlando di un sedicenne.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2015)

Bell'intervento stasera, ma anche una papera pesante... per fortuna è intervenuto quel fischio dell'arbitro dal nulla, e non passerà più alle cronache. Dimentichiamo.

Attenzione a non bruciarlo, io penso che bisogna puntare su di lui per il futuro ma basta poco per rovinare tutto.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (29 Ottobre 2015)

Le papere le fa anche Lopez che oltretutto di esperienza ne ha molta di più , cosa aggrava di molto la sua posizione... 
Comunque ribadisco che un 'altra partita , a breve, magari fra due giornate , dovrebbe averla a disposizione per poter continuare a farsi le ossa .


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Per ora due partite, due errori (quello di ieri molto grave), senza esser stato chiamato in causa quasi mai.
Magari diventerà un fenomeno, ma per ora la sua dimensione è la primavera, punto. Deve giocare e fare esperienza, perchè se continuiamo con lui fino a fine stagione rischiamo, oltre che bruciarlo, di perdere vari punti.

Con tutti i problemi che abbiamo Mihajlovic ha creato dal nulla anche quello del portiere. Son convinto che il primo responsabile per gli errori di Lopez sia proprio il sergente di ferro, che ha cominciato a criticarlo senza motivo e gli ha fatto perdere sicurezza, solo per due lanci lunghi.


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non capisco i commenti. Cosa avrebbe sbagliato????



Non ha sbagliato nulla, sono le vedove di Lopez che non accettano che il pippone sia stato finalmente panchinato.
Il fallo era netto, il giocatore del chievo allarga il braccio e lo tocca.

Da sottolineare piuttosto la differenza tra l'occasione di Paloschi ed il tiro di Baselli: con il torino il pippone spagnolo resta sulla linea di porta e Baselli lo frega sul primo palo, ieri Donnarumma sta due metri davanti alla porta, chiude lo specchio ed obbliga Paloschi a tirargli addosso. Semplice ed efficace.


----------



## Superpippo9 (29 Ottobre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Per ora due partite, due errori (quello di ieri molto grave), senza esser stato chiamato in causa quasi mai.
> Magari diventerà un fenomeno, ma per ora la sua dimensione è la primavera, punto. Deve giocare e fare esperienza, perchè se continuiamo con lui fino a fine stagione rischiamo, oltre che bruciarlo, perderemo vari punti.
> 
> Con tutti i problemi che abbiamo Mihajlovic ha creato dal nulla anche quello del portiere. Son convinto che il primo responsabile per gli errori di Lopez sia proprio il sergente di ferro, che ha cominciato a criticarlo senza motivo e gli ha fatto perdere sicurezza, solo per due lanci lunghi.



proprio senza motivo non direi visto che quest' anno Lopez fino a che ha giocato è stato una bella tassa ( palermo,Napoli, torino gli errori più lampanti) per non parlare delle costanti scelte sbagliate nelle rimesse dove appoggiava sempre su uno dei due centrali marcato da due avversari.... Dai obiettivamente quest' anno è stato una sciagura ( l' anno scorso è stato imprescindibile sia chiaro!!!)!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2015)

continuo a leggere commenti su un ragazzo di 16anni.. io a 16anni giocavo al parchetto e toccavo le mie prime zinne.. questo sta a san siro a giocare e me lo criticate pure


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vabè dai, se un 16enne non può manco sbagliare che viene subito additato come scarso allora ci meritiamo 10, 100 mario balotelli.



.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Cerchiamo di guardare le cose in maniera distaccata e senza fare gli ultras nè dell'uno, nè dell'altro.
Il ragazzo ha talento e personalità. L'ha dimostrato, e lo si era capito già dal fatto che Mihajlovic avesse puntato tanto su di lui.
Alla luce dei fatti è stato giusto farlo esordire, e sarà giusto da qui in avanti tenerlo in forte considerazione e puntarci per il futuro.
Allo stesso tempo, bisogna ammettere che in due partite, pur non essendo quasi mai stato chiamato in causa, ha fatto due errori che avrebbero potuto costarci 4 punti. E 2 errori in 2 partite è una media che un portiere non può permettersi.
Ora, penso sia meglio anche per lui se dalla prossima tornasse titolare Diego Lopez, anche perchè un eventuale terzo errore, soprattutto se decisivo ai fini del risultato, potrebbe essere molto più penalizzante nell'ottica di una sua maturazione che una panchina. E giocare all'Olimpico con il pubblico che ti tifa contro per un sedicenne non è esattamente come giocare a San Siro contro Sassuolo e Chievo.
Io lascerei passare un po' di tempo, e lo farei giocare ogni tanto, magari nelle partite più facili in casa.
Poi per carità, se Mihajlovic dovesse continuare a farlo giocare sempre, non mi lamenterei più di tanto. Ben vengano i giovani. Lo facesse anche in altre zone di campo (mi viene in mente Calabria), sarebbe meglio...


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ma non si può considerare quello di ieri un errore, lui salta, Pinzi allarga il braccio, lo tocca e lo sbilancia, impedendogli la presa.
Se non ci fosse stato Pinzi a contrastarlo irregolarmente, avrebbe tranquillamente fatto suo il pallone.

In due partite ha fatto un mezzo errore, più che altro un'ingenuità, perchè su una punizione di quel tipo, nel 90% dei casi l'avversario calcia sopra la barriera, lui quelli si aspettava e si è spostato verso il palo della barriera; poi Berardi ci ha messo del suo calciando una punizione perfetta, potente, angolata e carica di effetto


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Ottobre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Per ora due partite, due errori (quello di ieri molto grave), senza esser stato chiamato in causa quasi mai.
> Magari diventerà un fenomeno, ma per ora la sua dimensione è la primavera, punto. Deve giocare e fare esperienza, perchè se continuiamo con lui fino a fine stagione rischiamo, oltre che bruciarlo, di perdere vari punti.
> 
> Con tutti i problemi che abbiamo Mihajlovic ha creato dal nulla anche quello del portiere. Son convinto che il primo responsabile per gli errori di Lopez sia proprio il sergente di ferro, che ha cominciato a criticarlo senza motivo e gli ha fatto perdere sicurezza, solo per due lanci lunghi.



mamma mia questo genere di commenti non si può leggere...eccoli qua i sostenitori di diego lopez e di mihajilovic è un incompetente..ma non riuscite a essere obbiettivi??


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma non si può considerare quello di ieri un errore, lui salta, Pinzi allarga il braccio, lo tocca e lo sbilancia, impedendogli la presa.
> Se non ci fosse stato Pinzi a contrastarlo irregolarmente, avrebbe tranquillamente fatto suo il pallone.
> 
> In due partite ha fatto un mezzo errore, più che altro un'ingenuità, perchè su una punizione di quel tipo, nel 90% dei casi l'avversario calcia sopra la barriera, lui quelli si aspettava e si è spostato verso il palo della barriera; poi Berardi ci ha messo del suo calciando una punizione perfetta, potente, angolata e carica di effetto



pinzi allarga anche la gamba quasi per dargli un calcio, guardate bene


----------



## Arrigo4ever (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma non si può considerare quello di ieri un errore, lui salta, Pinzi allarga il braccio, lo tocca e lo sbilancia, impedendogli la presa.
> Se non ci fosse stato Pinzi a contrastarlo irregolarmente, avrebbe tranquillamente fatto suo il pallone.



Io ,francamente, non riesco a capire quanto ha inciso il tocco di Pinzi sulla mancata presa.E' vero che se sei in volo basta nulla per sbilanciarti, però....


----------



## koti (29 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> continuo a leggere commenti su un ragazzo di 16anni.. io a 16anni giocavo al parchetto e toccavo le mie prime zinne.. questo sta a san siro a giocare e me lo criticate pure


Il problema non è ovviamente un ragazzino di 16 anni (a quell'età sbagliare è la cosa più normale del mondo), ma chi lo mette in campo. Quei due errori potevano costarci caro, ma per fortuna è andata bene.


hiei87 ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di guardare le cose in maniera distaccata e senza fare gli ultras nè dell'uno, nè dell'altro.
> Il ragazzo ha talento e personalità. L'ha dimostrato, e lo si era capito già dal fatto che Mihajlovic avesse puntato tanto su di lui.
> Alla luce dei fatti è stato giusto farlo esordire, e sarà giusto da qui in avanti tenerlo in forte considerazione e puntarci per il futuro.
> Allo stesso tempo, bisogna ammettere che in due partite, pur non essendo quasi mai stato chiamato in causa, ha fatto due errori che avrebbero potuto costarci 4 punti. E 2 errori in 2 partite è una media che un portiere non può permettersi.
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Ottobre 2015)

Gli è andata parecchio bene su quell'ultima azione,per il resto tutto ok anche se è stato testato solo in un'occasione.


----------



## Aron (29 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di guardare le cose in maniera distaccata e senza fare gli ultras nè dell'uno, nè dell'altro.
> Il ragazzo ha talento e personalità. L'ha dimostrato, e lo si era capito già dal fatto che Mihajlovic avesse puntato tanto su di lui.
> Alla luce dei fatti è stato giusto farlo esordire, e sarà giusto da qui in avanti tenerlo in forte considerazione e puntarci per il futuro.
> Allo stesso tempo, bisogna ammettere che in due partite, pur non essendo quasi mai stato chiamato in causa, ha fatto due errori che avrebbero potuto costarci 4 punti. E 2 errori in 2 partite è una media che un portiere non può permettersi.
> ...



Giocherà anche contro la Lazio.
A questo punto sarebbe fuori luogo sostituirlo.
Inoltre, ci sono i risultati dalla parte di Donnarumma: errori o meno, con lui sono stati fatti 6 punti. I suoi errori non hanno avuto effetti sui risultati.
Quelli di Diego Lopez hanno invece pesato.


----------



## Albijol (29 Ottobre 2015)

Se non altro "Gigio" è un portafortuna: due partite, due vittorie . Adesso la partita con la Lazio (dove presumibilmente verreno presi a pallate) sarà la prova del nove...speriamo bene dai!


----------



## Arrigo4ever (29 Ottobre 2015)

Non credo proprio che con la Lazio possa giocare .


----------



## hiei87 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giocherà anche contro la Lazio.
> A questo punto sarebbe fuori luogo sostituirlo.
> Inoltre, ci sono i risultati dalla parte di Donnarumma: errori o meno, con lui sono stati fatti 6 punti. I suoi errori non hanno avuto effetti sui risultati.
> Quelli di Diego Lopez hanno invece pesato.


Penso anch'io che giocherà contro la Lazio. Come ho detto, io non lo farei giocare, però non grido allo scandalo.
Non sono d'accordo però sul fatto che i suoi errori non siano stati decisivi. Col Sassuolo senza l'episodio del gol di Luiz Adriano avremmo pareggiato, col Chievo idem, dato che eravamo al 90°. Poi è vero che abbiamo fatto 6 punti, ma erano due partite facili. Anche con Diego abbiamo fatto 6 punti tra Palermo e Udinese.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Ottobre 2015)

non so...da una parte sarebbe più affidabile che giocasse dl in porta, ma dall'altra quella di Roma sarebbe la prova del nove per il bimbo


----------



## Jaqen (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ma cosa ha sbagliato ieri? Pinzi non si è nemmeno lamentato. Era fallo.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Ottobre 2015)

Io sono scandalizzato da Montolivo, di sicuro non da Gigio


----------



## Albijol (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io sono scandalizzato da Montolivo, di sicuro non da Gigio



.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Gli è andata bene sull'ultima uscita, se non fischiava fallo non c'era niente da dire, ci poteva stare. 

E' giovane ma si vede ha delle capacità, ma io starei attento con il proporlo troppo, si rischia grosso.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (29 Ottobre 2015)

Si ,è vero.Come ha scritto giustamente qualcun' altro , non ricordo chi, non bisogna fargli assolutamente correre il rischio di bruciarsi. 

Potremmo perdere un Signor portiere.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli è andata bene sull'ultima uscita, se non fischiava fallo non c'era niente da dire, ci poteva stare.
> 
> E' giovane ma si vede ha delle capacità, ma io starei attento con il proporlo troppo, si rischia grosso.



Quoto, gia alla prossima trasferta a Roma eviterei di farlo giocare


----------



## Dany20 (29 Ottobre 2015)

No so voi ma a me non da tranquillità. Rimetterei subito Lopez. È troppo giovane per essere già un titolare nel Milan.


----------



## alessandro77 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giocherà anche contro la Lazio.
> A questo punto sarebbe fuori luogo sostituirlo.
> Inoltre, ci sono i risultati dalla parte di Donnarumma: errori o meno, con lui sono stati fatti 6 punti. I suoi errori non hanno avuto effetti sui risultati.
> Quelli di Diego Lopez hanno invece pesato.



punto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Siamo ad una media di un errore grave a partita, ma fin quando non sono decisivi, va bene così, anche perché il resto è stato molto buono

Però direi di riprendere D.Lopez


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Novembre 2015)

ora basta però...non ho nessuna voglia di criticare uno di 16 anni quindi sto zitto...però vediamo di rimetterlo in panca per l'amor di dio...questa è la serie a non la primavera...non è che mo ci deve far subire un gol a partita solo xke piace al mister eh


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Novembre 2015)

Ma quindi?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Non mi piace Lopez ma forse Donnarumma è un pò immaturo per giocare sempre, soprattutto le partite più difficili.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Novembre 2015)

Ha preso lo stesso gol di Lopez a Torino, ma secondo me oggi ha fatto un passo in avanti a livello di personalità e rendimento.


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha preso lo stesso gol di Lopez a Torino, ma secondo me oggi ha fatto un passo in avanti a livello di personalità e rendimento.



Quoto in toto


----------



## alessandro77 (1 Novembre 2015)

Posso chiedere a cosa sia dovuta tutta questa fretta di accantonare il ragazzo? Da quando gioca lui, abbiamo sempre vinto ed oggi, pur subendo un goal ha sbrogliato molto bene situazioni pericolose. Che senso avrebbe rimetter dentro Lopez senza che lui abbia fatto danni gravi che ci sono costati punti? Il Lopez di quest anno non mi dà più sicurezza di questo ragazzo che, però, probabilmente è più sereno attualmente


----------



## Snake (1 Novembre 2015)

segnalo un'altra uscita a farfalle in occasione dell'infortunio del gorilla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Novembre 2015)

Mi dispiace per il gol subito. Stava faccendo benissimo con alcuni interventi decisivi e difficili, quello su Felipe Anderson e stato importantissimo. Il gol purtroppo lo doveva evitare, anche se non e stato aiutato minimamente da De Sciglio.

Comunque parliamo sempre di un ragazzo di 16 anni, cioe nemmeno l'eta per la primavera, che gioca in Serie A. Se facciamo il confronto con un portiere di tutto rispetto come Marchetti questa sera il ragazzo ha figurato decisamente meglio del portiere laziale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

Mah veramente quell asino di De Sciglio non chiude e L attaccante tira una secca da 3 metri sul suo palo ... Non l avrebbe presa neanche superMan


----------



## hiei87 (1 Novembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Posso chiedere a cosa sia dovuta tutta questa fretta di accantonare il ragazzo? Da quando gioca lui, abbiamo sempre vinto ed oggi, pur subendo un goal ha sbrogliato molto bene situazioni pericolose. Che senso avrebbe rimetter dentro Lopez senza che lui abbia fatto danni gravi che ci sono costati punti? Il Lopez di quest anno non mi dà più sicurezza di questo ragazzo che, però, probabilmente è più sereno attualmente



Per me ha senso sia per il bene del Milan che di quello del ragazzo.
Adesso per l'errore col Torino (che poi manco fosse stata una papera clamorosa) e per qualche piccola incertezza sembra che Lopez sia diventato peggio dell'ultimo Dida, mentre in realtà resta un portiere affidabilissimo.
Donnarumma invece ha 16 anni, deve maturare e un giovane non matura per forza giocando tutte le partite fin da subito.
Lo stesso Buffon a 16 anni era la riserva di Bucci, e lo è rimasto per un paio di stagioni. Per me, anche nell'ottica della maturazione del ragazzo, ha più senso accantonarlo ora e rifargli giocare qualche partita più in là piuttosto che continuare a metterlo in campo fino alla prima papera vera e propria, che magari ci costi anche una partita. In quel caso sì che lo si brucerebbe.
Dico questo non perchè ritenga il ragazzo scarso, ma proprio perchè potrebbe essere una risorsa importante per noi in futuro. Semplicemente in queste partite per me ha dimostrato di avere del potenziale, ma di essere ancora acerbo, ed è normalissima come cosa. Sarebbe pazzesco il contrario...


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Novembre 2015)

A me e' piaciuto molto, il goal era forse evitabile ma ha tirato forte da vicino.Lopez si ricorda solo il goal del Torino, ma al derby il tiro di Guarin era parabile


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Posso chiedere a cosa sia dovuta tutta questa fretta di accantonare il ragazzo? Da quando gioca lui, abbiamo sempre vinto ed oggi, pur subendo un goal ha sbrogliato molto bene situazioni pericolose. Che senso avrebbe rimetter dentro Lopez senza che lui abbia fatto danni gravi che ci sono costati punti? Il Lopez di quest anno non mi dà più sicurezza di questo ragazzo che, però, probabilmente è più sereno attualmente



La penso allo stesso modo.
Dobbiamo mettere nel bilancino che che con lui la squadra ha sempre vinto e gioca con più tranquillità.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Diego Lopez prende gol sul suo palo e giustamente viene criticato. Donnarumma fa lo stesso e nonostante i sedici anni non dev'essere esente da critiche.

Si vede che ha talento però commette ogni partita qualche sbavatura, fisiologica sia chiaro. Sopratutto sulle uscite sembre molto incerto.


----------



## alessandro77 (2 Novembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per me ha senso sia per il bene del Milan che di quello del ragazzo.
> Adesso per l'errore col Torino (che poi manco fosse stata una papera clamorosa) e per qualche piccola incertezza sembra che Lopez sia diventato peggio dell'ultimo Dida, mentre in realtà resta un portiere affidabilissimo.
> Donnarumma invece ha 16 anni, deve maturare e un giovane non matura per forza giocando tutte le partite fin da subito.
> Lo stesso Buffon a 16 anni era la riserva di Bucci, e lo è rimasto per un paio di stagioni. Per me, anche nell'ottica della maturazione del ragazzo, ha più senso accantonarlo ora e rifargli giocare qualche partita più in là piuttosto che continuare a metterlo in campo fino alla prima papera vera e propria, che magari ci costi anche una partita. In quel caso sì che lo si brucerebbe.
> Dico questo non perchè ritenga il ragazzo scarso, ma proprio perchè potrebbe essere una risorsa importante per noi in futuro. Semplicemente in queste partite per me ha dimostrato di avere del potenziale, ma di essere ancora acerbo, ed è normalissima come cosa. Sarebbe pazzesco il contrario...



Oddio, anche a Genova Lopez non mi è parso esente da colpe ma non è questo il punto. Stava facendo male? Bene, perché non provare Donnarumma? Perché ha 16 anni? Allora se fai questo genere di considerazioni non dovresti metterlo neanche in prima squadra. Ancora, si parla tanto del rischio di bruciarlo? Ma che senso ha? Non credo che quando sbaglierà da costarci magari qualche punto, perché prima o poi capiterà, allora se lo si accantonerà lo si avrà bruciato. Al contrario, avrà intanto fatto esperienza in ottica futura senza, per questo, non farlo giocare mai più. Nessuno dice, almeno, non io, che Lopez sia diventato una pippa, ma solo che visto in questa stagione, si può benissimo provare Donnarumma fin quando, come sta facendo, sta avendo un impatto, nel suo piccolo, sui risultati della squadra.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez prende gol sul suo palo e giustamente viene criticato. Donnarumma fa lo stesso e nonostante i sedici anni non dev'essere esente da critiche.
> 
> Si vede che ha talento però commette ogni partita qualche sbavatura, fisiologica sia chiaro. Sopratutto sulle uscite sembre molto incerto.



ai giovani deve essere riservato un trattamento diverso, donnarumma è alle prime esperienze, lopez un portiere esperto, mi sembra giusto non mettergli troppa pressione e non criticarlo troppo a meno che non faccia papere clamorose


----------



## hiei87 (2 Novembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Oddio, anche a Genova Lopez non mi è parso esente da colpe ma non è questo il punto. Stava facendo male? Bene, perché non provare Donnarumma? Perché ha 16 anni? Allora se fai questo genere di considerazioni non dovresti metterlo neanche in prima squadra. Ancora, si parla tanto del rischio di bruciarlo? Ma che senso ha? Non credo che quando sbaglierà da costarci magari qualche punto, perché prima o poi capiterà, allora se lo si accantonerà lo si avrà bruciato. Al contrario, avrà intanto fatto esperienza in ottica futura senza, per questo, non farlo giocare mai più. Nessuno dice, almeno, non io, che Lopez sia diventato una pippa, ma solo che visto in questa stagione, si può benissimo provare Donnarumma fin quando, come sta facendo, sta avendo un impatto, nel suo piccolo, sui risultati della squadra.



Ci stà per carità, però in 3 partite almeno 3 errori/incertezze le ha fatte, e per un portiere sono tantissime, per quanto nel suo caso sia tutto perfettamente normale e giustificabile. Secondo me è rischioso farlo giocare sempre. Non dico che al primo errore grave verrebbe bruciato, perchè ha tutta la carriera davanti, ma non mi sembra comunque il caso di esporlo a questo rischio. In questo momento avrebbe più da perderci che da guadagnarci...
Su Diego Lopez poi secondo me in molti esagerano con le critiche. Sul gol di Dzemaili non poteva farci nulla, con la palla che cambia completamente traiettoria e anche il gol di Guarin non si può considerare un errore. Secondo me ha colpe solo sul gol di Baselli...


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Novembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci stà per carità, però in 3 partite almeno 3 errori/incertezze le ha fatte, e per un portiere sono tantissime, per quanto nel suo caso sia tutto perfettamente normale e giustificabile. Secondo me è rischioso farlo giocare sempre. Non dico che al primo errore grave verrebbe bruciato, perchè ha tutta la carriera davanti, ma non mi sembra comunque il caso di esporlo a questo rischio. In questo momento avrebbe più da perderci che da guadagnarci...
> Su Diego Lopez poi secondo me in molti esagerano con le critiche. Sul gol di Dzemaili non poteva farci nulla, con la palla che cambia completamente traiettoria e anche il gol di Guarin non si può considerare un errore. Secondo me ha colpe solo sul gol di Baselli...



anche sul gol preso contro il Palermo


----------



## Jaqen (2 Novembre 2015)

Stesso errore di Diego ma sta crescendo. Comunque come nel gol di Torino la dormita del nostro difensore a destra, prima Abate oggi De Sciglio è abbastanza importante


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ai giovani deve essere riservato un trattamento diverso, donnarumma è alle prime esperienze, lopez un portiere esperto, mi sembra giusto non mettergli troppa pressione e non criticarlo troppo a meno che non faccia papere clamorose



Diego Lopez però sai che è forte e che dopo un momento no si può riprendere, anzi probabilmente lo fa


Uno che non sai com'è invece magari è proprio scarso e quindi potrebbe non riprendersi mai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez però sai che è forte e che dopo un momento no si può riprendere, anzi probabilmente lo fa
> 
> 
> Uno che non sai com'è invece magari è proprio scarso e quindi potrebbe non riprendersi mai.



questo è vero ma l allenatore penso che scelga anche perché vede come si allenano, come facciamo noi a giudicare, quello che li vede tutti i giorni è sinisa


----------



## alessandro77 (2 Novembre 2015)

Il


hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci stà per carità, però in 3 partite almeno 3 errori/incertezze le ha fatte, e per un portiere sono tantissime, per quanto nel suo caso sia tutto perfettamente normale e giustificabile. Secondo me è rischioso farlo giocare sempre. Non dico che al primo errore grave verrebbe bruciato, perchè ha tutta la carriera davanti, ma non mi sembra comunque il caso di esporlo a questo rischio. In questo momento avrebbe più da perderci che da guadagnarci...
> Su Diego Lopez poi secondo me in molti esagerano con le critiche. Sul gol di Dzemaili non poteva farci nulla, con la palla che cambia completamente traiettoria e anche il gol di Guarin non si può considerare un errore. Secondo me ha colpe solo sul gol di Baselli...



Ti dico, la media dei suoi errori, nessuno decisivo come invece alcuni di Lopez, mi pare nè più nè meno quella di Diego, mia impressione. A Genova c'è stata una deviazione, vero, ma mi è parso comunque poco reattivo. Altri portieri l'avrebbero presa quella palla.. Ci stanno i timori tuoi, però la vivrei con meno "pare" .. Lasciamogli godere questo monento, sta facendo esperienza, rarissima alla sua età, i risultati gli sorridono, l'alternativa principale è in difficoltà, non in crisi eh, difficoltà. Per una volta che si provano i giovani(ssimi), tifiamo per lui, cosa che non mi è parsa da alcuni interventi, non il tuo


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2015)

Non dico che non abbia fatto errori ma il gol subito non e un errore suo... anche se prende gol sul proprio palo.
Il tiro e partito ad una velocita incredibile... era molto preciso... e il giocatore era a 5-6 metri.
Se lo avesse preso sarebbe stato una super parata.
Non lo ha preso e quindi e un bel gol del attacante.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (2 Novembre 2015)

In effetti c'è modo e modo di prendere gol sul proprio palo , si pensa sempre che sia errore del portiere ma questo è un mito da sfatare .Se ti tirano una lecca fortissima da vicino, prenderlo è anche una lotteria (oppure sei un portiere della Madonna).
Secondo me ha fatto un grave errore in un uscita.


----------



## davoreb (2 Novembre 2015)

ieri ha fatto qualche sbavatura ma parliamo dell'uscita su klose con colpo di tacco: prodezza o follia? 

Io non l'ho ancora capito.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez prende gol sul suo palo e giustamente viene criticato. Donnarumma fa lo stesso e nonostante i sedici anni non dev'essere esente da critiche.
> 
> Si vede che ha talento però commette ogni partita qualche sbavatura, fisiologica sia chiaro. Sopratutto sulle uscite sembre molto incerto.



Sono pienamente d'accordo.
A mio avviso Sinisa ha sbagliato a lanciarlo nella mischia, per quanto sia davvero contento per l'esordio del bambino gigante 
Un sedicenne va gestito attentamente: finora i suoi errori per fortuna non ci sono costati dei gol, ma se avessimo pareggiato una partita per colpa sua sarebbero piovute critiche. Secondo me giocherà ancora con l'Atalanta, poi a Torino Sinisa schiererà Diego Lopez.
Non bruciamo il ragazzo.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Novembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ieri ha fatto qualche sbavatura ma parliamo dell'uscita su klose con colpo di tacco: prodezza o follia?
> 
> Io non l'ho ancora capito.



Lì ha avuto veramente personalità a fare la 'Gambeta', spesso la faceva un certo Julio Cesar qui in Italia.


----------



## bmb (2 Novembre 2015)

Comunque mi auguro che a Torino tra 20 giorni ci sia Diego Lopez. Per Donnarumma c'è tempo. Tanto tempo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Novembre 2015)

Ha giocato molto bene, bravo anche con i piedi. Per il gol le colpe vanno comunque divise con De Sciglio.


----------



## Kaladin85 (2 Novembre 2015)

Partita sontuosa: bravissimo su Lulic a rimanere in piedi, straordinario su Felipe Anderson, freddissimo nel saltare Klose.
Sul gol si aspettava il rasoterra e il tiro a mezz'altezza l'ha fregato, ma il posizionamento era ancora una volta giusto; tra l'altro non ho ancora capito se de sciglio l'ha toccata, alzandola.
In ogni caso, tre partite, nove punti, due gol subiti



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Stesso errore di Diego ma sta crescendo. Comunque come nel gol di Torino la dormita del nostro difensore a destra, prima Abate oggi De Sciglio è abbastanza importante



Non è lo stesso errore di lopez; Lopez prende gol sempre sul primo palo perchè non esce mai dalla porta, rimane inchiodato sulla linea e l'attaccante ha molto spazio per indirizzare il pallone.
Donnarumma sta sempre almeno due metri più avanti, quindi copre più specchio ed ha maggiori possibilità di prendere il pallone (come ha fatto con Paloschi contro il Chievo)


----------



## Albijol (2 Novembre 2015)

Il talismano Gigio


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Novembre 2015)

Ieri ha fatto un paio d'interventi veramente decisivi, quelli su Lulic e Anderson han tenuto in piedi la baracca, bravo ragazzo


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2015)

Diventerà un grandissimo, ma ora spazio a Lopez


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ai giovani deve essere riservato un trattamento diverso, donnarumma è alle prime esperienze, lopez un portiere esperto, mi sembra giusto non mettergli troppa pressione e non criticarlo troppo a meno che non faccia papere clamorose



Si, ma un gol preso sul tuo palo è roba da scuole calcio, quindi l'età non c'entra nulla. E' alla base del ruolo. Sulle uscite invece è tutt'altra cosa, li si l'esperienza è fondamentale, si tratta di capire nel calcio dei grandi tante cose, come traiettorie, tempi di uscita etc etc.


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, ma un gol preso sul tuo palo è roba da scuole calcio, quindi l'età non c'entra nulla. E' alla base del ruolo. Sulle uscite invece è tutt'altra cosa, li si l'esperienza è fondamentale, si tratta di capire nel calcio dei grandi tante cose, come traiettorie, tempi di uscita etc etc.



Non tutti i gol presi sul proprio palo sono colpa del portiere.
Quando ti arriva quella fucilata o fai un mezzo miracolo o e stato bravo l'attacante.
E non lo dico perche in porta cera Donnarumma ma avrei detto lo stesso con Abbiati o Diegone.
Sarei curioso di sapere a che velocita e arrivata la palla in rete... e sopratutto quanto tempo ha avuto il portiere per reaggire... e tutto questo senza nemmeno dimenticare che De Sciglio copriva la visuale.

Per vicinanza era quasi un rigore...


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non tutti i gol presi sul proprio palo sono colpa del portiere.
> Quando ti arriva quella fucilata o fai un mezzo miracolo o e stato bravo l'attacante.
> E non lo dico perche in porta cera Donnarumma ma avrei detto lo stesso con Abbiati o Diegone.
> Sarei curioso di sapere a che velocita e arrivata la palla in rete... e sopratutto quanto tempo ha avuto il portiere per reaggire... e tutto questo senza nemmeno dimenticare che De Sciglio copriva la visuale.
> ...



In quell'occasione Donnarumma dev'esser a contatto con il palo dai, poi puoi prendere gol lo stesso perchè come dici te il tiro è da distanza ravvicinata, ma riguardalo quante volte vuoi Donnarumma non era posizionato certo in maniera perfetta.


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> In quell'occasione Donnarumma dev'esser a contatto con il palo dai, poi puoi prendere gol lo stesso perchè come dici te il tiro è da distanza ravvicinata, ma riguardalo quante volte vuoi Donnarumma non era posizionato certo in maniera perfetta.



Ho rivisto l'azione 4-5 volte per non dire cavolate.
Era ben posizionato. Ma forse ha comunque una colpa : mi sembra che proprio un millesimo di secondo prima del tiro fa un passo sulla sua sinistra ma poi vedendo il tiro si tuffa a destra...

Forse ha anticipato un tiro sul secondo pallo.


----------



## Superpippo9 (2 Novembre 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Diventerà un grandissimo, ma ora spazio a Lopez



Io non capisco per quale motivo in molti non vedono l ora che torni Lopez... Quest anno è stato una sciagura vera, adesso sto ragazzo sta facendo bene perché dovrebbe uscire?


----------



## Aron (2 Novembre 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco per quale motivo in molti non vedono l ora che torni Lopez... Quest anno è stato una sciagura vera, adesso sto ragazzo sta facendo bene perché dovrebbe uscire?



La penso allo stesso modo.
Donnarumma é stato determinante in tre occasioni della Lazio (di cui un paio causate da errori di De Sciglio), e ha subito un goal su errore primario del difensore che marcava Kishna (De Sciglio...).

Con lui non si sono più visti palloni buttato via coi piedi, la squadra si sente più sicura e abbiamo fatto nove punti in tre partite.
Non ci sono motivi per far rientrare Diego Lopez in questo momento.


----------



## Kaladin85 (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> In quell'occasione Donnarumma dev'esser a contatto con il palo dai, poi puoi prendere gol lo stesso perchè come dici te il tiro è da distanza ravvicinata, ma riguardalo quante volte vuoi Donnarumma non era posizionato certo in maniera perfetta.



E' il contrario, invece: se il portiere sta a contatto con il palo, come fa diego lopez di solito, prende gol perchè copre poco specchio di porta (senza contare che offre la possibilità di farsi battere sul palo lontano), se sta più avanti come fa Donnarumma, è più difficile fargli gol (vedi parata su Paloschi con il Chievo).
diego lopez è un portiere che sta incollato alla linea di porta e, sommata la reattività da pensionato, prende caterve di gol.
Donnarumma è un portiere che sta più fuori dai pali e, complice la stazza, copre molta più superficie, rendendo più difficile fargli gol.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> E' il contrario, invece: se il portiere sta a contatto con il palo, come fa diego lopez di solito, prende gol perchè copre poco specchio di porta (senza contare che offre la possibilità di farsi battere sul palo lontano), se sta più avanti come fa Donnarumma, è più difficile fargli gol (vedi parata su Paloschi con il Chievo).
> diego lopez è un portiere che sta incollato alla linea di porta e, sommata la reattività da pensionato, prende caterve di gol.
> Donnarumma è un portiere che sta più fuori dai pali e, complice la stazza, copre molta più superficie, rendendo più difficile fargli gol.



Da quella posizione il portiere deve coprire il primo palo, se poi l'attaccante è cosi bravo da fare un gol angolatissimo sul secondo palo non è colpa del portiere, lo è ripeto quando lo prende sul primo. E qua non si tratta di fare paragoni con Lopez, un dualismo che tra l'altro trovo assurdo e nel quale non voglio nemmeno entrare. Ripeto Lopez ha preso un gol sul suo palo a Torino, ieri Donnarumma contro la Lazio. Entrambi hanno palesi colpe, ma ci sta purtroppo.


----------



## alessandro77 (2 Novembre 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco per quale motivo in molti non vedono l ora che torni Lopez... Quest anno è stato una sciagura vera, adesso sto ragazzo sta facendo bene perché dovrebbe uscire?



per lo status quo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (2 Novembre 2015)

25 Febbraio 1999


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da quella posizione il portiere deve coprire il primo palo, se poi l'attaccante è cosi bravo da fare un gol angolatissimo sul secondo palo non è colpa del portiere, lo è ripeto quando lo prende sul primo. E qua non si tratta di fare paragoni con Lopez, un dualismo che tra l'altro trovo assurdo e nel quale non voglio nemmeno entrare. Ripeto Lopez ha preso un gol sul suo palo a Torino, ieri Donnarumma contro la Lazio. Entrambi hanno palesi colpe, ma ci sta purtroppo.



però è un po diverso, col torino baselli tira e diego lopez ha tutto il tempo, baselli può calciare solo li, mentre donnarumma nel gol preso viene sorpreso dall'errore di de sicglio che lascia calciare kishna in tutta tranquillità al posto di murarlo, l'errore c'è indubbiamente perchè quello è il suo palo, ma de sciglio fa l'errore più grave


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Novembre 2015)

D. Lopez fuori per diversi mesi, Abbiati come secondo.

Nessuna pressione Gigio


----------



## raducioiu (3 Novembre 2015)

> Io non capisco per quale motivo in molti non vedono l ora che torni Lopez... Quest anno è stato una sciagura vera, adesso sto ragazzo sta facendo bene perché dovrebbe uscire?


La "sciagura vera" almeno fino al derby ha fatto miracoli, infatti i topic delle partite contengono ringraziamenti per le sue parate.
Piuttosto è Donnarumma che, pur non facendo nulla di rilevante e facendo diversi errori, gode di semi-immunità (in parte comprensibilmente visto che ha 16 anni).


----------



## Sheva my Hero (3 Novembre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La "sciagura vera" almeno fino al derby ha fatto miracoli, infatti i topic delle partite contengono ringraziamenti per le sue parate.
> Piuttosto è Donnarumma che, pur non facendo nulla di rilevante e facendo diversi errori, gode di semi-immunità (in parte comprensibilmente visto che ha 16 anni).



È pazzesco il livello a cui siamo arrivati noi milanisti. Arrivare ad idolatrare un giocatore mediocre come Diego lopez è proprio il segno della nostra decadenza. Se lui è un grande portiere cosa sarebbero allora Buffon ed handanovic? Ma stiamo scherzando, questo nella sua vita ha fatto 2 anni al Real e stop, per il resto solo squadrette e ci sarà un motivo se pure il Real lo ha dato via a zero. E non mi pare che ci fosse la fila per prenderlo a 32 anni a 2,5 netti o mi sbaglio? 
Donnarumma è un ragazzino, a quella età si gioca ancora negli allievi e già gioca in prima squadra, ma cosa volete di più che lo criticate pure? Io a 16 anni stavo a guardare i culetti delle mia compagne e penso pure voi... Ha una grande reattività, è bravo con i piedi e non mette in pericolo costantemente la difesa con i rilanci da falegname tipo lopez. Anche se dovesse sbagliare pazienza, bisogna dargli tempo, tempo che invece lopez non deve avere, perchè ormai è bello suonato e da lui non ci si può aspettare una cappella a partita.


----------



## Kaladin85 (3 Novembre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La "sciagura vera" almeno fino al derby ha fatto miracoli, infatti i topic delle partite contengono ringraziamenti per le sue parate.
> Piuttosto è Donnarumma che, pur non facendo nulla di rilevante e facendo diversi errori, gode di semi-immunità (in parte comprensibilmente visto che ha 16 anni).



Miracoli di diego lopez, nulla di rilevante e diversi errori donnarumma.
Poi accusano me di essere un troll.
Ah, ho capito, sei fermo all'anno scorso, dove effettivamente Diego Lopez ha fatto grandi parate (e grandi papere contro Parma e Sassuolo).



Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> È pazzesco il livello a cui siamo arrivati noi milanisti. Arrivare ad idolatrare un giocatore mediocre come Diego lopez è proprio il segno della nostra decadenza. Se lui è un grande portiere cosa sarebbero allora Buffon ed handanovic? Ma stiamo scherzando, questo nella sua vita ha fatto 2 anni al Real e stop, per il resto solo squadrette e ci sarà un motivo se pure il Real lo ha dato via a zero. E non mi pare che ci fosse la fila per prenderlo a 32 anni a 2,5 netti o mi sbaglio?
> Donnarumma è un ragazzino, a quella età si gioca ancora negli allievi e già gioca in prima squadra, ma cosa volete di più che lo criticate pure? Io a 16 anni stavo a guardare i culetti delle mia compagne e penso pure voi... Ha una grande reattività, è bravo con i piedi e non mette in pericolo costantemente la difesa con i rilanci da falegname tipo lopez. Anche se dovesse sbagliare pazienza, bisogna dargli tempo, tempo che invece lopez non deve avere, perchè ormai è bello suonato e da lui non ci si può aspettare una cappella a partita.



Donnarumma ha tutto per diventare, in poco tempo, un grandissimo portiere e restarlo per anni, forse l'erede di Buffon (se tutto va bene e incrociando tutto quello che si può incrociare).
diego lopez è un giocatore mediocre come il 90% di quelli passati al Milan nelle ultime stagioni, un discreto numero 12, che in carriera ha avuto la fortuna di trovarsi contro un Casillas in parabola discendente al Real (e infatti appena è arrivato Keylor Navas, un fenomeno vero, l'hanno subito spedito a parametro zero) e nonno Abbiati al Milan.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (3 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> ...........diego lopez è un giocatore mediocre come il 90% di quelli passati al Milan nelle ultime stagioni, un discreto numero 12, che in carriera ha avuto la fortuna di trovarsi contro un Casillas in parabola discendente al Real (e infatti appena è arrivato Keylor Navas, un fenomeno vero, l'hanno subito spedito a parametro zero) e nonno Abbiati al Milan.





Confermo e sottoscrivo .


----------



## kolao95 (3 Novembre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La "sciagura vera" almeno fino al derby ha fatto miracoli, infatti i topic delle partite contengono ringraziamenti per le sue parate.
> Piuttosto è Donnarumma che, pur non facendo nulla di rilevante e facendo diversi errori, gode di semi-immunità (in parte comprensibilmente visto che ha 16 anni).



. 
Mamma mia cosa devo leggere ogni giorno su Diego..


----------



## koti (3 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> .
> Mamma mia cosa devo leggere ogni giorno su Diego..


Dai commenti sembra che ci abbia fatto perdere la finale di Champions con una papera all'ultimo secondo. Speriamo che il bambino (che a quanto pare è già diventato l'erede di Buffon) possa sostituirlo degnamente.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Miracoli di diego lopez, nulla di rilevante e diversi errori donnarumma.
> Poi accusano me di essere un troll.
> Ah, ho capito, sei fermo all'anno scorso, dove effettivamente Diego Lopez ha fatto grandi parate (e grandi papere contro Parma e Sassuolo).
> 
> ...


Appena arrivato Keylor Navas...
Prima stagione al Madrid: 11 presenze. I giocatori che ne hanno fatte di più hanno superato le 50. Il fenomeno vero ha comunque fatto panchina al tizio in parabola discendente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2015)

Mi fa un po' paura l'infortunio di Lopez, perché il ritorno alla titolarità dello spagnolo avrebbe tutelato Gigio da eventuali errori, adesso Donnarumma sarà titolare fisso a prescindere dagli errori. Certo, da un lato sono felice perché è un giocatore di talento e giovanissimo.


----------



## raducioiu (3 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Miracoli di diego lopez, nulla di rilevante e diversi errori donnarumma.
> Poi accusano me di essere un troll.
> Ah, ho capito, sei fermo all'anno scorso, dove effettivamente Diego Lopez ha fatto grandi parate (e grandi papere contro Parma e Sassuolo).



Su, un po' di obiettività:




Adesso provate a dire che non sono miracoli (non dubito che lo farete ).



> Se lui è un grande portiere cosa sarebbero allora Buffon ed handanovic? Ma stiamo scherzando, questo nella sua vita ha fatto 2 anni al Real e stop, per il resto solo squadrette


Vi è già andata male l'altra volta con questi discorsi, visto che nelle partite successive proprio Buffon e Handanovic e addirittura Neuer dimostrarono che tutti fanno papere ed errori. Poi "solo 2 anni al Real"... invece immagino la carriera di Handanovic sia considerata strepitosa con anni all'Udinese e l'approdo a un'Inter mediocre...


----------



## Aron (3 Novembre 2015)

Chi è pro Diego Lopez resterà nelle sue posizioni. Stessa cosa chi in lui non ci vede nulla di speciale.
Non si troverà un punto d'incontro.


----------



## Kaladin85 (3 Novembre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Su, un po' di obiettività:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parli di obiettività e poi posti un video dell'anno scorso?
Non siamo stupidi, eh...



Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Appena arrivato Keylor Navas...
> Prima stagione al Madrid: 11 presenze. I giocatori che ne hanno fatte di più hanno superato le 50. Il fenomeno vero ha comunque fatto panchina al tizio in parabola discendente.



Keylor Navas ha preso il posto di Diego Lopez.
Che poi, per un anno, gli abbiano preferito Casillas per motivi puramente politici, è un altro discorso.
Ma Navas sta dimostrando, in questa stagione, di essere un mostro e di giocarsi il titolo di migliore al mondo con Neuer a suon di miracoli veri.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Parli di obiettività e poi posti un video dell'anno scorso?
> Non siamo stupidi, eh...
> 
> 
> ...


Insomma, quella pippa di Lopez si prende il posto di un calciatore in fase calante grazie alla fortuna.
Arriva Navas al suo posto e non gioca perché il portiere in fase calante ha appoggi "politici" che stranamente la stagione prima non esistevano.
Mah, mi pare poco credibile.


----------



## Kaladin85 (3 Novembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Insomma, quella pippa di Lopez si prende il posto di un calciatore in fase calante grazie alla fortuna.
> Arriva Navas al suo posto e non gioca perché il portiere in fase calante ha appoggi "politici" che stranamente la stagione prima non esistevano.
> Mah, mi pare poco credibile.



Immagino tu non abbia visto molte partite del Real quest'anno, perchè altrimenti non mostreresti dubbi sulle impressionanti prestazioni che sta sfoderando Navas ogni settimana.
E, visto come sta giocando, rimane un mistero come possa aver fatto per un anno panchina ad un Casillas che da tre anni era in crisi nerissima.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Immagino tu non abbia visto molte partite del Real quest'anno, perchè altrimenti non mostreresti dubbi sulle impressionanti prestazioni che sta sfoderando Navas ogni settimana.
> E, visto come sta giocando, rimane un mistero come possa aver fatto per un anno panchina ad un Casillas che da tre anni era in crisi nerissima.


Non ne ho vista nessuna, ma non è di questo che si sta parlando.
Ti ho solo evidenziato il fatto che a parer tuo Lopez è stato fortunato nel trovarsi di fronte un portiere in fase calante come Casillas a cui ha rubato il posto.
Allo stesso tempo dici che Navas non ha giocato per motivi "politici" la scorsa stagione pur essendo un fenomeno, ma avendo come concorrente lo stesso Casillas. Ne desumo che questi motivi politici siano nati solo nella stagione 2014-15, giusto?


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2015)

Lol, mi sono accorto ora che questo è il thread di Donnarumma 

Avendo visto la partita allo stadio, voglio dare un parere sull'impressione che mi ha fatto soprattutto nel secondo tempo visto che mi trovavo a pochi metri da lui: poca autorità, ha trasmesso poca sicurezza, bei riflessi (da grandissimo). In continuazione i nostri giocatori andavano da lui a dirgli bravo, a battergli il cinque qualunque cosa lui facesse. Cosa giusta da fare, così come non colpevolizzarlo troppo sul gol subito, dove comunque è innegabile abbia le sue colpe.
Mi è piaciuto come ha retto la pressione, i tifosi laziali ad ogni rimessa dal fondo, ad ogni retropassaggio che riceveva, lo fischiavano senza pietà.
Deve crescere, ma questo è chiaro, nel complesso però mi è piaciuto considerando l'età.


----------



## danyaj87 (3 Novembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Lol, mi sono accorto ora che questo è il thread di Donnarumma
> 
> Avendo visto la partita allo stadio, voglio dare un parere sull'impressione che mi ha fatto soprattutto nel secondo tempo visto che mi trovavo a pochi metri da lui: poca autorità, ha trasmesso poca sicurezza, bei riflessi (da grandissimo). In continuazione i nostri giocatori andavano da lui a dirgli bravo, a battergli il cinque qualunque cosa lui facesse. Cosa giusta da fare, così come non colpevolizzarlo troppo sul gol subito, dove comunque è innegabile abbia le sue colpe.
> Mi è piaciuto come ha retto la pressione, i tifosi laziali ad ogni rimessa dal fondo, ad ogni retropassaggio che riceveva, lo fischiavano senza pietà.
> Deve crescere, ma questo è chiaro, nel complesso però mi è piaciuto considerando l'età.



Ha sedici (16 anni) e non c'è modo per farlo crescere prima, manco se lo metti nella stanza dello spirito e del tempo. A quell'età fai gli allievi nazionali e/o la Primavera se sei forte (solo gente come Maldini e Rivera esordirono alla sua età). Purtroppo amen lui c'è e quindi c'è da dargli tutto il supporto possibile, anche negli errori. Giusto che i suoi compagni lo incoraggino, su alcuni ha meno della metà dalla loro età.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (3 Novembre 2015)

Secondo me già il fatto che ci siano molti contro Lopez invece che quasi tutti pro, da l'idea della qualità 

del giocatore.

Non è quel fuoriclasse che "qualcuno...." aveva tentato di far credere quando lo ha comprato .


----------



## alessandro77 (3 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Secondo me già il fatto che ci siano molti contro invece che quasi tutti pro, da l'idea della qualità del
> 
> giocatore.
> 
> Non è quel fuoriclasse che "qualcuno...." aveva tentato di far credere.



quelli che sono contro però hanno argomenti debolucci a parer mio.. rischio di bruciarsi ( ma dove?), insicurezza ( perchè Lopez quest'anno ha dato sicurezza? mah), errori (pure Lopez e per di più decisivi). a tanti, temo, bruci il fatto che un portiere che li piaceva molto sia stato spodestato da un giovanissimo ( che chiamano "poppante" in spregio).. e si che basterebbe solo tifare Milan, indipendentemente da età e giocatori..


----------



## Arrigo4ever (3 Novembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> quelli che sono contro però hanno argomenti debolucci a parer mio.. rischio di bruciarsi ( ma dove?), insicurezza ( perchè Lopez quest'anno ha dato sicurezza? mah), errori (pure Lopez e per di più decisivi). a tanti, temo, bruci il fatto che un portiere che li piaceva molto sia stato spodestato da un giovanissimo ( che chiamano "poppante" in spregio).. e si che basterebbe solo tifare Milan, indipendentemente da età e giocatori..



Credo vi sia un misunderstanding , un equivoco : quello da me scritto e da te quotato era riferito a 

Lopez , non a Donnarumma !

Io fin dall 'inizio appoggio il fatto che Gigio giochi,chiedo scusa per la mancata mia precisione .


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Novembre 2015)

Ma per leggere qualcosa su Donnarumma devo andare nel topic di Diego Lopez?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (3 Novembre 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ma per leggere qualcosa su Donnarumma devo andare nel topic di Diego Lopez?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Novembre 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ma per leggere qualcosa su Donnarumma devo andare nel topic di Diego Lopez?



Si infatti, esiste il topic apposito per Diego Lopez --> http://www.milanworld.net/diego-lopez-vt20335-76.html

Evitiamo di andare off-topic per favore.


----------



## alessandro77 (3 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Credo vi sia un misunderstanding , un equivoco : quello da me scritto e da te quotato era riferito a
> 
> Lopez , non a Donnarumma !
> 
> Io fin dall 'inizio appoggio il fatto che Gigio giochi,chiedo scusa per la mancata mia precisione .


Ah ok, non avevo capito


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Novembre 2015)

Che sia ancora acerbo non si discute, ma con lui in campo la squadra avversaria non pressa più cosi in alto, a differenza di quando si giocava con Lopez. In ogni caso non credo che una papera possa bruciarlo, ha dimostrato di avere fredezza e personalità...


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Novembre 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Ha sedici (16 anni) e non c'è modo per farlo crescere prima, manco se lo metti nella stanza dello spirito e del tempo. A quell'età fai gli allievi nazionali e/o la Primavera se sei forte (solo gente come Maldini e Rivera esordirono alla sua età). Purtroppo amen lui c'è e quindi c'è da dargli tutto il supporto possibile, anche negli errori. Giusto che i suoi compagni lo incoraggino, su alcuni ha meno della metà dalla loro età.


Naturalmente, non mi pare di aver detto qualcosa di diverso


----------



## 666psycho (4 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma mi piace e sta facendo bene. Merita la sua chance, ma qui c'è gente che secondo me sottovaluta il "bruciarsi". Il ragazzo ha 16 anni e a quella età sei ancora un ragazzo. Il rischio che si bruci esiste ed è importante prenderlo in considerazione. Una papera o qualsiasi cosa può fargli perdere la sicurezza o l'autostima, succede a gente molto più esperta, basti pensare a Torres e con un ragazzo di 16 anni il rischio, secondo me, è più elevato. Il giorno in cui si prende 3 pappine per colpa sua e che perdiamo una partita importante, con tanto di critique di giornalisti, tifosi, etc... voglio proprio vedere se lui non ne sera afflitto. Poi chiaro, può non succedere, ma c'è cmq un rischio. Io spero che diventi un fuori classe, si merita la sua chance, ma bisogna stare prudenti.


----------



## alessandro77 (4 Novembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Donnarumma mi piace e sta facendo bene. Merita la sua chance, ma qui c'è gente che secondo me sottovaluta il "bruciarsi". Il ragazzo ha 16 anni e a quella età sei ancora un ragazzo. Il rischio che si bruci esiste ed è importante prenderlo in considerazione. Una papera o qualsiasi cosa può fargli perdere la sicurezza o l'autostima, succede a gente molto più esperta, basti pensare a Torres e con un ragazzo di 16 anni il rischio, secondo me, è più elevato. Il giorno in cui si prende 3 pappine per colpa sua e che perdiamo una partita importante, con tanto di critique di giornalisti, tifosi, etc... voglio proprio vedere se lui non ne sera afflitto. Poi chiaro, può non succedere, ma c'è cmq un rischio. Io spero che diventi un fuori classe, si merita la sua chance, ma bisogna stare prudenti.



non so, mi pare tirato per i capelli il tuo concetto anche se capibile. intanto prendere 3 reti in una partita tutte per colpe di un portiere non è così facile ( capisco che hai estremizzato) mentre se uno dovesse bruciarsi per delle critiche di giornalisti e tifosi credo che tantissimi giocatori non avrebbero più il coraggio di scendere in campo ed invece.. secondo me, la risposta ai tuoi dubbi di poter incassare eventuali "debacle" senza bruciarsi l'ha data con quell'intervento su Klose.. sfacciataggine e sicurezza in sè stesso ai limiti della sfrontatezza e non è detto che sia un male, in questo caso


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Novembre 2015)

Riflesso straordinario, giù il cappello


----------



## hiei87 (7 Novembre 2015)

Stasera ci ha salvati. Grandissima prestazione.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

bravo anche oggi!


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Semplicemente meraviglioso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2015)

Il pareggio è merito suo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Novembre 2015)

Voglio vedere i criticoni che hanno parlato nelle scorse settimane cosa avranno da dire dopo stasera.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Novembre 2015)

L' unica goccia di ottimismo in un mare di pessimismo, sei tu


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2015)

Che partitone, e ha 16 anni. Se non avrà problemi questo avrà un gran futuro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Novembre 2015)

Ottima prestazione.


----------



## alessandro77 (7 Novembre 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere i criticoni che hanno parlato nelle scorse settimane cosa avranno da dire dopo stasera.



Semplice, faranno finta di niente


----------



## danyaj87 (7 Novembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Che partitone, e ha 16 anni. Se non avrà problemi questo avrà un gran futuro.



Lontano dal Milan, perchè si brucierà, oggi ha fatto bene ma non ogni santa domenica può essere così. Comunque oggi grande prestazione, purtroppo a causa della sua giovane età non ha ancora le palle, dopo una parata, di uscire a sgridare centrocampo e difesa all'ordine.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Novembre 2015)

Migliore in campo per il Milan a San Siro a 16 anni. Incredibile, complimenti.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Novembre 2015)

Quando un giovane è forte gioca pure a questa età


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Novembre 2015)

Dove sono gli amanti di Lopez? Eppure erano in tanti quando solamente io e kaladin lo criticavamo... Diegone!!! Giù dal balcone


----------



## Serginho (8 Novembre 2015)

Bravo, ha tasmesso sicurezza


----------



## smallball (8 Novembre 2015)

strepitoso!!


----------



## kolao95 (8 Novembre 2015)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Dove sono gli amanti di Lopez? Eppure erano in tanti quando solamente io e kaladin lo criticavamo... Diegone!!! Giù dal balcone



Figurati se non mettevi Lopez in Mezzo pure ieri sera


----------



## Hammer (8 Novembre 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere i criticoni che hanno parlato nelle scorse settimane cosa avranno da dire dopo stasera.



"Eeeeh ma non ha parato gnienteh" tipico commento juventino su Donnarumma


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Novembre 2015)

Grandissima partita, il punto contro l'Atalanta è tutto merito suo


----------



## Arrigo4ever (8 Novembre 2015)

Ho visto raramente un portiere di uno e 96 con quella rapidità , reattività e coordinazione . L'ho detto subito che questo è uno fuori dall'ordinario. 
Spero solo che abbia le spalle abbastanza larghe per resistere a certe pressioni : 16 anni son sempre 16 anni.


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2015)

Ieri sera il punto portato a casa è tutto suo. Bravo.


----------



## gabuz (8 Novembre 2015)

Grandioso, come ho già scritto spero sarà una bellissima favola.

Due soli appunti. Il primo è la condivisione di questo pensiero



danyaj87 ha scritto:


> purtroppo a causa della sua giovane età non ha ancora le palle, dopo una parata, di uscire a sgridare centrocampo e difesa all'ordine.


Però ci sta che gli risulti ancora difficile sgrida gente che, quando va bene, ha 6/7 anni più di lui. 

La seconda è che mi preoccupa l'altezza. Se cresce ancora ho paura che possa diventare troppo alto e avere in futuro difficoltà sulle palle basse.


----------



## Marco23 (10 Novembre 2015)

Molto bravo, però contro la Juve farei giocare Lopez


----------



## kolao95 (10 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Molto bravo, però contro la Juve farei giocare Lopez



E' rotto Lopez.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Molto bravo, però contro la Juve farei giocare Lopez



non si allena neanche più, ha la tendinopatia e si sta curando


----------



## Marco23 (13 Novembre 2015)

Davvero? ma si è infortunato in questi giorni


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Novembre 2015)

Sono curioso di vedere cosa si dice/si dirà sul gol preso dal ragazzo...chi parla (o parlerà) di gol preso sul suo palo non capisce nulla di calcio...neanche Neuer l'avrebbe presa quella palla.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2015)

E' stato bravissimo anche stasera. Migliore in campo. Nulla da dire.


----------



## bmb (22 Novembre 2015)

Perlomeno il prossimo anno sappiamo da chi possiamo ripartire.


----------



## smallball (22 Novembre 2015)

ancora una volta bravissimo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Novembre 2015)

Migliore in campo con Romagnoli.

Molto molto bene. E al primo errore che ci costerà dei punti non voglio sentir piangere


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Novembre 2015)

È di un altro pianeta rispetto a buco lopez. Grande reattività sulle uscite, ottimi piedi, tutte cose che Diego lopez si sognava di fare. Da grande sicurezza anche al reparto. Bisogna crederci in lui, non abbiamo niente da perdere.


----------



## Tobi (22 Novembre 2015)

Donnarumma Romagnoli Calabria - 3 su 5 in difesa su cui puntare li abbiamo, uno ha 20 anni, uno 16 e uno 18. Almeno in tutto questo schifo ci consoliamo cosi


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Novembre 2015)

Bravo, mi sta convincendo. Però deve buttare via di più il pallone, a volte pensa troppo e arriva al limite dal farsela prendere.


----------



## alessandro77 (22 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Migliore in campo con Romagnoli.
> 
> Molto molto bene. E al primo errore che ci costerà dei punti non voglio sentir piangere



Ma scherzi? Lui non è un vero portiere ed è da panchinare perché troppo acerbo fisicamente (cit)


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Novembre 2015)

Molto bravo.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Novembre 2015)

Ha tutto per essere il nostro portiere per 20 anni, continua cosi' gigante


----------



## The Ripper (22 Novembre 2015)

Dannaamente bravo.
Maialovic ha fatto UNA cosa buoana finora...schierarlo.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2015)

Molto bravo..ma calmaaa.

Vi ricordate un certo scuffet?? Ecco ora è scomparso..


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Molto bravo..ma calmaaa.
> 
> Vi ricordate un certo scuffet?? Ecco ora è scomparso..


Scomparso non mi sembra il termine adatto.
Scuffet si è ritrovato titolare in Serie A per certe situazioni, un po' come accaduto al nostro Gigio, per poi farsi un anno di panchina all'Udinese... Ora è in prestito in Serie B e sinceramente non ci vedo niente di male, anzi avrebbero dovuto prestarlo fin da subito.
Poi, che serva calma è scontato


----------



## de sica (22 Novembre 2015)

"il raccomandato" (cit)


----------



## ACM_Dennis (22 Novembre 2015)

Continua così Gigio, non montarti la testa come ha fatto la maggior parte della rosa.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2015)

Bravo ragazzo, umiltà e continua cosi.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Novembre 2015)

Il suo unico difetto é il procuratore... x il resto vorrei tenerlo x 20 anni


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Il suo unico difetto é il procuratore... x il resto vorrei tenerlo x 20 anni



Mah.. tutti vediamo il male in Raiola, ma Raiola soddisfa solo le richieste del suo cliente come tutti.

Ibra va via perchè è lui il primo a voler capitalizzare al massimo la sua carriera.

Se Donnarumma arrivasse a prendere che so, 3 milioni al Milan, arrivasse il Real ad offrirgliene 5, se lui dicesse a Raiola che gli interessa soltanto restare al Milan anche guadagnando meno, il pizzaiolo mica si opporrebbe o farebbe casino.


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Novembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah.. tutti vediamo il male in Raiola, ma Raiola soddisfa solo le richieste del suo cliente come tutti.
> 
> Ibra va via perchè è lui il primo a voler capitalizzare al massimo la sua carriera.
> 
> Se Donnarumma arrivasse a prendere che so, 3 milioni al Milan, arrivasse il Real ad offrirgliene 5, se lui dicesse a Raiola che gli interessa soltanto restare al Milan anche guadagnando meno, il pizzaiolo mica si opporrebbe o farebbe casino.



Tu non hai di idea di quanti milioni di provvigione si piglia quest'uomo...


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Tu non hai di idea di quanti milioni di provvigione si piglia quest'uomo...



Si, ma scusa, ti pago per fare ciò che ti dico.

Non è che son un idiota manipolabile a tuo piacimento 

Non ti sei impossessato di me, *io *do lavoro a te, tu mi consigli ma io decido. Guarda che funziona ovviamente cosi, anzi se mi fai girare le scatole sei pure licenziato.
Sarebbe strano il contrario.

Se tu invece gli dici, fammi guadagnare più che posso, hai carta bianca, lui allora agisce.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Novembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah.. tutti vediamo il male in Raiola, ma Raiola soddisfa solo le richieste del suo cliente come tutti.
> 
> Ibra va via perchè è lui il primo a voler capitalizzare al massimo la sua carriera.
> 
> Se Donnarumma arrivasse a prendere che so, 3 milioni al Milan, arrivasse il Real ad offrirgliene 5, se lui dicesse a Raiola che gli interessa soltanto restare al Milan anche guadagnando meno, il pizzaiolo mica si opporrebbe o farebbe casino.





Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Tu non hai di idea di quanti milioni di provvigione si piglia quest'uomo...



Esatto, sui trasferimenti ci prende le provvigioni per via dell'attività di mediazione.

La Juventus per Pogba gli ha scucito un tot appena tesserato, unitamente ad altre somme per ogni anno di contratto che veniva rispettato (sta scritto tutto sui bilanci della Juve). Quindi Raiola ha interesse non soltanto a trasferire giocatori, ma anche a fargli rispettare i contratti, fin tanto che prende la sua parte.

Poi è ovvio che l'ultima parola è sempre del giocatore, ma se può, il buon raviolone farà sempre in modo di conciliare gli interessi suoi e anche quelli dei suoi assistiti.


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Novembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma scusa, ti pago per fare ciò che ti dico.
> 
> Non è che son un idiota manipolabile a tuo piacimento
> 
> ...



Sisi è indubbio! Ma come detto da Re dell'Est appena ha l'occasione Raiola spinge i suoi giocatori al trasferimento!


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah.. tutti vediamo il male in Raiola, ma Raiola soddisfa solo le richieste del suo cliente come tutti.
> 
> Ibra va via perchè è lui il primo a voler capitalizzare al massimo la sua carriera.
> 
> Se Donnarumma arrivasse a prendere che so, 3 milioni al Milan, arrivasse il Real ad offrirgliene 5, se lui dicesse a Raiola che gli interessa soltanto restare al Milan anche guadagnando meno, il pizzaiolo mica si opporrebbe o farebbe casino.



io non sono cosi sicuro che i procuratori non influiscano sulle decisioni dei giocatori. Soprattutto uno come Raiola. Lui fa anche interesse suoi, sopratutto suoi.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Dicembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah.. tutti vediamo il male in Raiola, ma Raiola soddisfa solo le richieste del suo cliente come tutti.
> 
> Ibra va via perchè è lui il primo a voler capitalizzare al massimo la sua carriera.
> 
> Se Donnarumma arrivasse a prendere che so, 3 milioni al Milan, arrivasse il Real ad offrirgliene 5, se lui dicesse a Raiola che gli interessa soltanto restare al Milan anche guadagnando meno, il pizzaiolo mica si opporrebbe o farebbe casino.



"donnarumma vale 170 mln" ... questa boiata del salumiere esce dopo 6 partite in serie A a 16 anni... lasciamolo in mano a questo pagliaccio e tra un anno sarà riserva in serie B...
va lasciato crescere in pace santoddio sti procuratori li ucciderei tutti porca miseria, sono il male ...


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Dicembre 2015)

Meno male che ci sei tu a darmi un po' di speranza nel futuro.Grande Gigio


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Bravo, solo un intervento, manco molto difficile ma ha fatto il suo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Dicembre 2015)

Sempre sicuro sto ragazzo


----------



## alessandro77 (7 Dicembre 2015)

anche ieri sera qualcuno avrà rosicato..


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Dicembre 2015)

Io sarò malizioso ma qualcuno in società sta aspettando disperatamente una sua papera per riportare diego lopez tra i pali.


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io sarò malizioso ma qualcuno in società sta aspettando disperatamente una sua papera per riportare diego lopez tra i pali.



Ma io non credo. E' un bene per tutti se continua a far bene. Ma parliamoci chiaro, non esiste portiere al mondo che non faccia e non abbia fatto papere. E' umano, è normale. Li sta alla personalità poi di un calciatore riprendersi o perdersi. Speriamo bene. Tra l'altro all'esordio una bella papera già l'ha fatta, ergo.


----------



## Jack28 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma io non credo. E' un bene per tutti se continua a far bene. Ma parliamoci chiaro, non esiste portiere al mondo che non faccia e non abbia fatto papere. E' umano, è normale. Li sta alla personalità poi di un calciatore riprendersi o perdersi. Speriamo bene. Tra l'altro all'esordio una bella papera già l'ha fatta, ergo.



Quella non è una papera, dai.
Al massimo un errore di posizionamento ma è ben lontano dall'essere una papera.


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2015)

Jack28 ha scritto:


> Quella non è una papera, dai.
> Al massimo un errore di posizionamento ma è ben lontano dall'essere una papera.



Oddio, la punizione di Berardi è oggettivamente tutta colpa sua dai. E' stato un errore grossolano, non chiamiamola papera va bene, ma è un errore piuttosto palese.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi spettatore non pagante.
Pur di dire "io c'ero" si è preso un rischio dribblando Toni e quell'altro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

E' più agile di Montolivo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tecnicamente coi piedi è molto più forte di Montolivo


----------



## walter 22 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quanto è bravo sto ragazzino


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ripeto: se arriva un'offerta di 30 milioni mi metto a ridere.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

non vedo più le vedove di diego lopez


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (9 Gennaio 2016)

godiamocelo fino a giugno...è ovvio che verrà venduto alla prima offerta...uno così in una squadra del genere non ha senso...siamo di fronte al futuro numero 1 al mondo...cioè questo ha 16 anni...16 16 16 16...una roba impressionante...


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

L'ho detto dall'inizio, sei la mia unica gioia per il futuro.Grandissimo


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Grandissimo. Gli darei la fascia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2016)

Mi cospargo il capo di cenere, tanta roba


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nel primo tempo ha fatto dei miracoli. È davvero forte. Poi, ricordiamo che ha 16 anni. Ha una personalità impressionante.


----------



## koti (9 Gennaio 2016)

Se c'è un merito che bisogna dare a Mihaijlovic è aver avuto il coraggio di schierare titolare un sedicenne, penso che in pochi l'avrebbero fatto.
Si sta rivelando davvero forte forte 'sto ragazzino.


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Gennaio 2016)

purtroppo non lo vedremo a lungo con i nostri colori.....bravissimo.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Se abbiamo avuto modo di credere fino all'ultimo di poterla portare a casa questa partita, il merito è esclusivamente suo che, non si sa come, devia quel pallone sulla traversa e ci evita un 2-0 che ci avrebbe messi in ginocchio. Oltre a quella parata, e a quella su Sadiq, ottimo senso della posizione, si fa trovare al limite dell'area quando fiuta un passaggio lungo e dà grande sicurezza a tutto il reparto arretrato. Tutto ciò sarebbe complicato già per un portiere di 34 anni esperto come D.Lopez, mentre lui lo fa a 16 anni. Io a 16 anni giocavo ai Gormiti con Giovinco...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Lo ritenevo troppo acerbo per giocare in Serie A.
Direi di no


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2016)

Senza di lui il primo tempo sarebbe finito 3 a 0.

Clamoroso


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Impressionante, questo è un predestinato.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Gennaio 2016)

Non ricordo una roba del genere mai vista.

Spettacolare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2016)

A me impressiona l'autorevolezza con cui parla ai compagni di reparto, e come interagisce con grande sicurezza per le minime cose come comandi e retropassaggi.


----------



## alessandro77 (10 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Se c'è un merito che bisogna dare a Mihaijlovic è aver avuto il coraggio di schierare titolare un sedicenne, penso che in pochi l'avrebbero fatto.
> Si sta rivelando davvero forte forte 'sto ragazzino.



Hai ragione


----------



## Sheva my Hero (10 Gennaio 2016)

Sembra davvero bravissimo, speriamo continui così senza montarsi la testa, è molto dura alla sua età trovarsi milionario e famoso


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2016)

Non ricordo di aver mai visto un ragazzino così. Due-tre parate decisive e un senso di sicurezza che non mi dava nemmeno Abbiati nel pieno della carriera. Se continua così, con umiltà e serenità, potrà diventare davvero grande.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Gennaio 2016)

la parata su Rudiger è alla Buffon del Mondiale 2006 di Berlino.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Gennaio 2016)

Voglio rivedere Scuffet.
Sti due sono due mostri.
Donnarumma...16 anni... a memoria non ricordo niente del genere. Più pronto di Buffon alla sua età. 
MOSTRO


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2016)

bravo bravo.. adesso vale 50 milioni


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2016)

Grande partita ieri sera. L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa, per il futuro, e' il suo procuratore


----------



## koti (10 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bravo bravo.. adesso vale 50 milioni


Se continua a giocare così 50 milioni, di qui a qualche anno, li varrà per davvero.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo ragazzo, a volte ci si scorda perfino che c'ha sedici anni.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bravo ragazzo, a volte ci si scorda perfino che c'ha sedici anni.



Galliani non se lo scorda....son convinto che se arrivasse qualche club con una bella valigetta di pecunia, l'ineffabile geometra lo impacchetterà e lo venderà immantinente.

Ovviamente accampando scuse sulla impossibilità di competere con i money delle squadre straniere....


----------



## marionep (10 Gennaio 2016)

Se non verrà traviato dal pessimo club in cui gioca (in cui il calcio è l'ultima cosa che conti, molto dopo le PR e la vita mondana), è il degno erede della grandissima scuola italiani di portieri degli ultimi decenni (Buffon, Peruzzi, Pagliuca, Toldo). Oserei dire che POTENZIALMENTE non ha nulla meno di quelli, a livello di esplosività, tecnica, coraggio e personalità.

E' roba da top club inglese o spagnolo, spero che non si rovini la carriera nella fogna nauseabonda che siamo diventati.


----------



## TheZio (10 Gennaio 2016)

Che bello sarebbe vederlo diventare una nostra bandiera... Speriamo...


----------



## Serginho (10 Gennaio 2016)

Una cosa per cui gioire giusto 2 secondi, poi già pensi che verrà ceduto tra non molto. Ecco come il tifoso milanista viene martoriato da anni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2016)

Complimenti a Mihajlovic per averci consegnato, spero, il portiere dei prossimi 20 anni.


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2016)

Io ho un po' paura di tutto questo momento mediatico che lo starà caricando a molla.. Mi ricordo ancora cosa si diceva su de sciglio, santon e altri giocatori saliti alla ribalta subito! Occhio


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io ho un po' paura di tutto questo momento mediatico che lo starà caricando a molla.. Mi ricordo ancora cosa si diceva su de sciglio, santon e altri giocatori saliti alla ribalta subito! Occhio



Esatto , non facciamogli fare la fine di Metadone De Sciglio per cortesia


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , non facciamogli fare la fine di Metadone De Sciglio per cortesia



Gigio ha le palle..è un crack pazzesco


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Gigio ha le palle..è un crack pazzesco



Ed il talento, cosa che gli altri due non hanno


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io ho un po' paura di tutto questo momento mediatico che lo starà caricando a molla.. Mi ricordo ancora cosa si diceva su de sciglio, santon e altri giocatori saliti alla ribalta subito! Occhio



Hai ragione tu, ma penso e spero che questo caso sia diverso. Di simil-Santon ne abbiamo visti a decine. Donnarumma è un caso più unico che raro. Come paragonabile mi viene in mente solo Buffon. Ovviamente, deve stare estremamente calmo e tranquillo, e crescere con calma.


----------



## de sica (12 Gennaio 2016)

Questi lo vendono, maledetti, maledetto di un antennista!! Veniamo coi bastoni!!


----------



## Hammer (12 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Questi lo vendono, maledetti, maledetto di un antennista!! Veniamo coi bastoni!!



Se lo vendono vado a contestare, per la prima volta nella vita. Giuro che lo faccio davvero.


----------



## Victorss (12 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se lo vendono vado a contestare, per la prima volta nella vita. Giuro che lo faccio davvero.



Comincia a prepararti.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Se arriva L offerta sul serio .....è certo che lo vendono!!!! Maledetti!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Gennaio 2016)

16 anni...non ho parole...un MOSTRO


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo Gigio. Unico difetto: nelle uscite deve migliorare, ma ha 16 anni per cui gli perdono di tutto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Gennaio 2016)

Non ha 16 anni, da prestazioni come questa si capisce che e un portiere da grande squadra. La serata di grazia puo capitare a qualsiasi portiere, ma farsi trovare sempre pronti pur essendo impegnato poco...e roba da grandi.


----------



## Tobi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Portiere moderno il cui raggio d'azione si aggira sui 20 metri, sempre in anticipo sugli attaccanti avversari lanciati verso la porta, e questo riduce la possibilità di prendere gol di un buon 30%


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

E' già oggi, a 17 anni, un portiere straordinario. L'unico vero fuoriclasse di questa squadra.

Speriamo che continui così e che non si monti la testa.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2016)

La nostra grande speranza per il futuro...


----------



## LukeLike (18 Gennaio 2016)

Deve migliorare nelle uscite alte (anche perché da un portiere di 1.98 cm ci si aspetta che domini nell'area piccola, però ha 16 anni, quindi ha l'età giusta per sbagliare e tutta la vita davanti per migliorare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2016)

Io rimango sempre meravigliato dalla personalità con cui parla ai compagni e dà ordini e disposizioni.


----------



## _ET_ (18 Gennaio 2016)

A me Gigio gasa parecchio.ha padronanza ed è enorme!!ad un certo punto lo hanno inquadrato vicino a kucka ed era il doppio di stazza!Pazzesco!!speriamo si confermi,per il momento sta reagendo alla grande . forza Gigio


----------



## Sheva my Hero (18 Gennaio 2016)

Bravissimo, si vede che è proprio forte. Con buco lopez saremmo molto più in basso, ci ha portato almeno 3/4 punti.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io rimango sempre meravigliato dalla personalità con cui parla ai compagni e dà ordini e disposizioni.



Non è per niente un caso, PER NIENTE, che dal suo esordio la difesa si sia finalmente "registrata".
Ad inizio 2000 si parlava tanto di Buffon e tra le grandi qualità che gli si attribuivano c'era l'aspetto "comunicativo". Sia con le parole che con i fatti, Buffon dava alla difesa sicurezza...sapeva dare ordini e disposizioni...
Donnarumma sta facendo esattamente questo.
La squadra con lui è molto più sicura e si vede ad occhio.


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> La nostra grande speranza per il futuro...



Ci penserà questa non-società (a meno che non cambi presto) a cancellare la nostra speranza


----------



## mandraghe (23 Gennaio 2016)

Sta ancora da noi? L'ineffabile AD/DS/DT non l'ha ancora ceduto?

Che aspetti Condor mega plusvalenza in arrivo!

Non fatevi illusioni perché arrivasse qualche società, con almeno 25 mln, l'incompetente che ci guida lo impacchetterà seduta stante. 

Per poi sperperare il tesoretto intrallazzando con Preziosi.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Purtroppo credo sia il portiere più promettente in Europa.
Dico purtroppo perchè questa estate lo united per 40 pippi se lo porta via..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Gennaio 2016)

Oh incredibile, a parte le prime due partite in cui ha fatto due errori di gravità media (gol sul suo palo), non ha ancora fatto UN errore grave, a 16 anni!!


----------



## wfiesso (23 Gennaio 2016)

chiaro che finora mi ha stupito moltissimo, ma prima di fare paragoni aspetto il prossimo anno, vediamo se regge il peso.
certo però che se pensiamo a quanti in passato son stati titolari a 16 anni nel milan del passato, e alle loro carriere in rossonero, diventa difficile non farsi venire il veleno sapendo che questo ragazzo molto presto verrà venduto da questa indegna dirigenza


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2016)

Gigio è bravo e sta facendo bene! ma primo o poi sbaglierà e quel giorno bisognerà essere tolleranti e sostenerlo cmq!


----------



## Hammer (23 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Gigio è bravo e sta facendo bene! ma primo o poi sbaglierà e quel giorno bisognerà essere tolleranti e sostenerlo cmq!



Esatto è questo il problema: quando sbaglierà (perché statisticamente tocca a tutti) andrà comunque sostenuto, perché di talento ha mostrato di averne


----------



## DannySa (23 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo sia il portiere più promettente in Europa.
> Dico purtroppo perchè questa estate lo united per 40 pippi se lo porta via..



Se fossi in lui piuttosto che andare allo Utd starei qui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Cucù


----------



## Snake (23 Gennaio 2016)

ma dove minchia volevi andare, dove


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esatto è questo il problema: quando sbaglierà (perché statisticamente tocca a tutti) andrà comunque sostenuto, perché di talento ha mostrato di averne





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cucù





Snake ha scritto:


> ma dove minchia volevi andare, dove


----------



## Hammer (23 Gennaio 2016)

Madonna che gufata pazzesca [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION]


----------



## wfiesso (24 Gennaio 2016)

suggerimento: chiudiamo sto topic


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2016)

Per me è un pazzo. In questo Milan è ovviamente il mio preferito.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Ieri sera qualche sbavatura, ma per carità è l'ultimo da criticare.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Gennaio 2016)

dopo questa tornerà più forte


----------



## Jaqen (31 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzo, folle. Adorabile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che spettacolo, 16 anni, 16 anni, 16 anni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2016)

A 16 anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2016)

Fa quasi rigore , 1 minuto dopo esce UGUALE da campione ... 2 minuti dopo Icardi si nasconde dietro di lui per fregarlo si gira lo guarda e gli dice : che azzo fai scemo ?? Hahahaha

Eroe


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Qualche errorino ma ha un coraggio incredibile. Bravo Gigio al primo derby.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2016)

Si vede che è un predestinato anche in queste cose. Quando fai delle cappellate e ti va bene, è un grandissimo segnale.
Se l'avesse fatto Dida, la palla sarebbe entrata da sola in porta dopo la svirgolata.

Bene così, avanti per la sua strada!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me è un pazzo. In questo Milan è ovviamente il mio preferito.





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pazzo, folle. Adorabile.



.


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Gennaio 2016)

giocare un derby a 16 anni dovrebbe farti venire i brividi....a tutti ma non a lui .....icegigio


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2016)

Inesperienza ed incoscenza giovanile lo spingono a fare spesso sbavature, ma ragazzi pensare che ha sedici anni è un qualcosa di incredibile, se non perde la testa è il futuro di Milan e nazionale italiana.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2016)

mi sembra che ha detto qualcosa a icardi prima del rigore..vorrei sapere cosa


----------



## alessandro77 (1 Febbraio 2016)

La cosa migliore è l'uscita su Icardi dopo l'intervento del quasi rigore.. In difficoltà ma lucido nel non toccare con le mani il pallone.. A 16 anni, è qualcosa di notevole


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Febbraio 2016)

A parte il rilancio sbagliato

- Come ha rimediato all'errroe
- La parata su Icardi prima del rigore
- L'uscita su Eder al limite

L'ESULTANZA SOTTO LA PIANTAGIONE DI FINOCCHI DELLA CURVA NORD

Vai Gigio


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Bene bene, era il retropassaggio ad essere killer


----------



## Denni90 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo un fenomeno tra i pali! 
Super gigio!


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A parte il rilancio sbagliato
> 
> - Come ha rimediato all'errroe
> - La parata su Icardi prima del rigore
> ...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (1 Febbraio 2016)

Questo qui è un campionissimo, se va avanti così sarà il nuovo Buffon.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ha fatto un paio di cappelle sistine che se fosse stato diego lopez lo avrebbe sostituito ancora


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Febbraio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un paio di cappelle sistine che se fosse stato diego lopez lo avrebbe sostituito ancora



Oddio, l'ultima volta a cui diego lopez un retropassaggio suicida è rimbalzato male davanti abbiamo preso gol ed è stato fuori due mesi per infortunio.
Qui lui se l'è cavata egregiamente e pazienza se era punizione a due in area non data.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Febbraio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A parte il rilancio sbagliato
> 
> - Come ha rimediato all'errroe
> - La parata su Icardi prima del rigore
> ...



E' proprio questo il suo grande punto di forza: rimane sempre tranquillo e non si scompone. Dopo la scappellata sul rinvio e sull'uscita molti sarebbero andati in bambola, ma lui no. Grande Gigio!


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A parte il rilancio sbagliato
> 
> - Come ha rimediato all'errroe
> - La parata su Icardi prima del rigore
> ...


----------



## davoreb (1 Febbraio 2016)

Questo rischia di farsi l'europeo come terzo a 17 anni.

Ha una grandissima reattività ed è sempre attentissimo, nelle uscite rischia ma aiuta tantissmo la difesa.


----------



## ilyanor (1 Febbraio 2016)

Questo è forte, ma proprio forte.. Ha la stoffa di Buffon e il fisico e la "pazzia" di Neur.. Per me il secondo migliore portiere italiano attualmente, sicuramente da portare agi europei.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Febbraio 2016)

E peste lo colga chi osa ancora mettere Donnarumma e Lopez nella stessa frase…


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Un fenomeno..pazzesco


----------



## TheZio (1 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Questo rischia di farsi l'europeo come terzo a 17 anni.
> 
> Ha una grandissima reattività ed è sempre attentissimo, nelle uscite rischia ma aiuta tantissmo la difesa.



Sicuro che Gonde se lo porta in Francia? Secondo me no..
I tre migliori italiani nostri (lui, Romagnoli e Jack) rimarranno a casa, chi rischia di andare saranno DeSciglio, Montolivo e Abate.. Vedo Conte molto vincolato al suo "gruppo storico"


----------



## DannySa (1 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Questo rischia di farsi l'europeo come terzo a 17 anni.
> 
> Ha una grandissima reattività ed è sempre attentissimo, nelle uscite rischia ma aiuta tantissmo la difesa.



Un portiere di 2 metri se non esce è meglio che se ne stia a casa, ha una personalità pazzesca e da vero leader della difesa si vede che spesso chiama la palla o indirizza i centrali.
E' il prototipo del portiere perfetto, quanto è alto? 1.98?.1.99? beh prenderà ancora qualche centimetro sicuramente considerando che ha solamente 16 anni ma a parte questo è un portiere molto reattivo, sa controllare il corpo nelle uscite e col tempo imparerà a gestire meglio certi retropassaggi suicidi che arrivano forti e non a rasoterra come è successo ieri sera.
Io all'europeo lo porterei senza problemi, se non altro per entrare nel giro visto che in U21 non ci ha ancora giocato e considerando che l'Italia non parteciperà alle olimpiadi (dove sarebbe andato) potrebbe farsi un po' di esperienza anche in nazionale.


----------



## bmb (1 Febbraio 2016)

Impressionante. Sembra giocare in serie A da 20 anni.


----------



## Love (1 Febbraio 2016)

la parata su icardi prima del fallo di alex è impressionante...è sceso in terra in un istante...


----------



## LukeLike (2 Febbraio 2016)

Vero, per uno di due metri come lui la parata su Icardi è complicatissima. Questo qui mi dà più garanzie e tranquillità di quante me ne desse Diego Lopez. Me lo sono ritrovato ad avere titolare anche al Fanta


----------



## malos (2 Febbraio 2016)

Chissà se almeno arriva alla maggiore età da noi. Dubito, questi appena vedono un po' di grana si venderebbero pure la statua di Rocco a milanello.

Poi col pizzaiolo...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri nel locale hanno dato diretta gol (per fare felici tutti), ha fatto qualche intervento degno di nota? Oppure ordinaria amministrazione?


----------



## davoreb (4 Febbraio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ieri nel locale hanno dato diretta gol (per fare felici tutti), ha fatto qualche intervento degno di nota? Oppure ordinaria amministrazione?



Ordinaria amministrazione.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Per rendersi conto di quanto sia stata bella la parata su Icardi prima del rigore guardate qui l'argentino in due azioni simili contro un certo Buffon:


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Febbraio 2016)

È sceso a terra in maniera repentina


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Amo questo ragazzo, è completamente matto. 

Passaggi a 20 cm dall'avversario, e nel secondo tempo ha preso un cross con una mano sola.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Fenomeno


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Chapeau.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Voto 8.


----------



## koti (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non è umano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mi ricorda sempre di più la prima stagione di Buffon.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2016)

Deve andare all'Europeo


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che Gigio!
Sorprendente e fenomenale


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda sempre di più la prima stagione di Buffon.



Sì ma lui mi gasa di più.

Quando ha lasciato scorrere il pallone per prenderlo con le mani ?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Grandissimo, troppo forte e reattivo


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Deve andare all'Europeo



Non è gobbo quindi no


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Chissa' che fine hanno fatto in fanboy di Lopez


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Chissa' che fine hanno fatto in fanboy di Lopez



Me lo chiedo anche io, quando eravamo in quattro gatti a bestemmiarlo.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Straordinario.


----------



## The P (7 Febbraio 2016)

Un fenomeno ragazzi. Impressionante.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mi ricorda Courtois, sei veramente l'unica gioia di questo Milan.


----------



## Gas (7 Febbraio 2016)

L'aveva presa due volte evitando il goal nella stessa azione.


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2016)

letteralmente decisivo


----------



## hiei87 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Prepariamoci a salutarlo. Mai vista una roba così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Le parate sul gol del Udinese hanno le stigmate del campionissimo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Se alla societa' dovessi soltanto venire il pensiero a giugno di cederlo, di fronte a un offerta di qualche club straniero, e' da andare da loro con i forconi e non farli piu uscire da Casa Milan. Questo ragazzo e' il presente e futuro del Milan


----------



## Aron (7 Febbraio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se alla societa' dovessi soltanto venire il pensiero a giugno di cederlo, di fronte a un offerta di qualche club straniero, e' da andare da loro con i forconi e non farli piu uscire da Casa Milan. Questo ragazzo e' il presente e futuro del Milan



Per me resterà al Milan solo con la cessione della proprietà.
Andassimo avanti ancora un anno con Berlusconi, è impossibile che rifiutino offerte superiori ai 30 milioni.

Triste dirlo, ma nel Milan di oggi pure Maldini e Baresi sarebbero stati ceduti.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se alla societa' dovessi soltanto venire il pensiero a giugno di cederlo, di fronte a un offerta di qualche club straniero, e' da andare da loro con i forconi e non farli piu uscire da Casa Milan. Questo ragazzo e' il presente e futuro del Milan



Ma figurati, se offrono più di 20 sacchi lo cedono all'istante.


----------



## DannySa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Deve andare all'Europeo



Andiamo all'europeo con un portiere di 17 anni 
Buffon in panca


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Questo è un mostro..Ha una personalità sovraumana


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le parate sul gol del Udinese hanno le stigmate del campionissimo



Quello che si diceva di Scuffet. Quindi gran calma e non montiamoci troppo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Clamorosissimo


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2016)

questi idioti lo cedono per 15 milioni.. sicuro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Febbraio 2016)

Potrebbe essere il nostro portiere fino ai 41 anni, ovvero all'anno 2040


----------



## bmb (9 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere il nostro portiere fino ai 41 anni, ovvero all'anno 2040


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

un portiere cosi forte e dominante io non me lo ricordo dai tempi del miglior dida..questo poi ha una capacità nel leggere le situazioni notevole


----------



## 666psycho (9 Febbraio 2016)

Felicissimo del suo rendimento. Speriamo continui così anche i prossimi anni!


----------



## massvi (9 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere il nostro portiere fino ai 41 anni, ovvero all'anno 2040


Con Raiola come procuratore sarei sorpreso se durasse 5 anni al Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Mi pare che nessuno avesse un avatar di Gigio, ho provveduto io.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Febbraio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Con Raiola come procuratore sarei sorpreso se durasse 5 anni al Milan.



Beh, se fossero 5 anni in cui si ricostruisce la squadra, per poi venderlo a 60-70 milioni, a me andrebbe anche bene.
In fondo tra 5 anni non credo proprio che ci sarà ancora il pelato.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Beh, se fossero 5 anni in cui si ricostruisce la squadra, per poi venderlo a 60-70 milioni, a me andrebbe anche bene.
> In fondo tra 5 anni non credo proprio che ci sarà ancora il pelato.



Beh il primo fesso che gira in Europa, e gioca decentemente, lo valutano dai 50 in poi. Gigio è un fenomeno (mi ha sorpreso, sinceramente...). Io lo valuterei, tra un paio d'anni, sui 100, però non lo cederei MAI e poi MAI.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Febbraio 2016)

La frase più bella su Gigio l'ha detta Baresi: "a volte mi chiedo se ha davvero 16 anni".


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2016)

Considerato che la scuola italiana rimane ancora la migliore al mondo venderlo per 25-30 mln sarebbe come regalarlo.
Il Milan è decaduto da anni quindi è logico che chi verrà e presenterà offerte cercherà di portarlo via a cifre normali (per le cifre che spendono regolarmente).
Questo è un giocatore che non ha prezzo, è tipo il Messi dei portieri attualmente, quindi se mai ci saranno offerte una società seria non le valuterebbe neanche a meno che non siano superiori a 80-90 mln.
Donnarumma ha 16 anni, Galliani ne ha quasi 72, Berlusconi ne ha quasi 80, se mai si dovrà parlare di una possibile cessione di Donnarumma non sarà un problema di questi ultimi 2 per ovvi motivi, sia perché il giocatore è troppo giovane (quindi con un valore di mercato che non sarebbe altissimo) sia perché se le cose dovessero andare per il meglio avremo un'altra società nel giro di pochi anni...Berlusconi permettendo.
Galliani avrà quest'ultima estate per fare i suoi porci comodi poi sarà tutto più incerto quando entreranno nuovi investitori, perché per forza di cose quella è la strada che si deve prendere.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Quando mai abbiamo utilizzato i soldi di una cessione per ricostruire la squadra? Mai accaduto.
Spero che resti al più a lungo possibile, ma sono rassegnato al fatto che, se continuerà a crescere, lo impacchetteremo alla prima offerta buona (e saranno al massimo 40-50 milioni)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Non ha avuto nulla da fare per 93 minuti, per me risultato non del tutto preparato sul gol, gli sia da lezione

Nelle grandi squadre devi essere concentrato fino alla fine, Buffon docet


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non ha avuto nulla da fare per 93 minuti, per me risultato non del tutto preparato sul gol, gli sia da lezione
> 
> Nelle grandi squadre devi essere concentrato fino alla fine, Buffon docet



Ma dai, non ha colpe. Ha fatto anche una bella parata sul tiro improvviso dopo l'errore di De Sciglio. E' stato solamente sfortunato. In più pioveva anche e la palla era viscida.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Non poteva fare nulla Gigio secondo me. Cerci ha pure fatto un fallo netto sul gol.


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2016)

non vedo grosse responsabilità sul gol, piuttosto quel rinvio ad minkiam subito dopo regalando palla a Perin mi ha fatto salire il nazismo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Febbraio 2016)

Era carica al portiere dai su...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2016)

Leggerezza/paperella del tutto innocua che capita a fagiolo di fronte agli osservatori del Barcellona.

Spero che abbiano fatto una bella gita a Milano, ora però li aspetta l'aereo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Finchè non si perdon punti non fa niente


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non poteva fare nulla Gigio secondo me. Cerci ha pure fatto un fallo netto sul gol.



Anche a me dallo stadio è sembrato carica sul portiere


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi compie 17 anni, auguri Gigio!


----------



## kolao95 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Auguri fenomeno!


----------



## wfiesso (25 Febbraio 2016)

Auguri Gigio, resta con noi


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Febbraio 2016)

forse l'unica cosa positiva uscita quest'anno.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Gigio. Altri 20 di questi anni.


(speriamo)


----------



## mandraghe (25 Febbraio 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> forse l'unica cosa positiva uscita quest'anno.



Beh no dai, quest'anno, a differenza di quello passato, le cose positive sono molte, ad. es: Romagnoli, Alex che non è più ospedalex, i gol di Bacca, la conferma di Jack, il buon rendimento di Kucka, la ritrovata solidità difensiva, la voglia di lottare....e così via.

Diciamo che Gigio è il fiore all'occhiello. Tuttavia ho paura che tra qualche anno questo fiore finirà in qualche altro giardino. A meno che Berlusca non molli quote azionarie.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

L'unico da Milan il resto e' da buttare


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Febbraio 2016)

Partitona la sua. Ci ha parato il di dietro un paio di volte. 

Bravissimo Gigio!


----------



## kolao95 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Parata bellissima su Immobile!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ha una reattività davvero impressionante.

E' fortissimo.

Speriamo bene


----------



## Schism75 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Bravo, ma deve stare attento con le uscite kamikaze che potrebbero costare rigori.


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2016)

È un adorabile incosciente


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2016)

Che portiere!! Che fenomeno! 17 anni diavolo!


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Febbraio 2016)

Il Milan nella sua storia recente non e' stato mai fortunato con i portieri, teniamocelo stretto.


----------



## Jino (29 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il Milan nella sua storia recente non e' stato mai fortunato con i portieri, teniamocelo stretto.



Diciamo che il Milan non ha mai voluto spendere per i portieri, se li è sempre creati dal nulla.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Obiettivamente guardando l'intera rosa del Milan l'UNICO degno di questi colori e' Donnarumma,l'unico.L'unica gioia di quest'anno


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2016)

Bravissimo anche oggi in svariati interventi...


----------



## bmb (7 Marzo 2016)

50 milioncini e adios.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Marzo 2016)

"il portiere non è un ruolo decisivo" (cit.)


----------



## alessandro77 (7 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "il portiere non è un ruolo decisivo" (cit.)



aspetta, ti sei scordato " e ma lui non è un vero portiere, inoltre non è fisicamente in grado di giocare in serie A" (cit)


----------



## massvi (11 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh no dai, quest'anno, a differenza di quello passato, le cose positive sono molte, ad. es: Romagnoli, Alex che non è più ospedalex, i gol di Bacca, la conferma di Jack, il buon rendimento di Kucka, la ritrovata solidità difensiva, la voglia di lottare....e così via.
> 
> Diciamo che Gigio è il fiore all'occhiello. Tuttavia ho paura che tra qualche anno questo fiore finirà in qualche altro giardino. A meno che Berlusca non molli quote azionarie.


Donnarumma e' la più bella scoperta dopo Thiago Silva. Lo Schalke ha tenuto Neuer per 5 anni, senza soci e' il massimo che potranno fare con Gigio.


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh no dai, quest'anno, a differenza di quello passato, le cose positive sono molte, ad. es: Romagnoli, Alex che non è più ospedalex, i gol di Bacca, la conferma di Jack, il buon rendimento di Kucka, la ritrovata solidità difensiva, la voglia di lottare....e così via.
> 
> Diciamo che Gigio è il fiore all'occhiello. Tuttavia ho paura che tra qualche anno questo fiore finirà in qualche altro giardino. A meno che Berlusca non molli quote azionarie.



ok però siamo sesti...e abbiamo attualmente il secondo miglior portiere della Serie A


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2016)

L' unica cosa sicura è che se Donnarumma sarà ancora il nostro portiere tra 15 anni:
*SAREMO TORNATI IL MILAN.*


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Marzo 2016)

Unico da Milan, unico!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2016)

L'unica cosa bella della stagione, spero proprio che non ce la portino via.


----------



## rossovero (21 Marzo 2016)

Sul gol forse poteva uscire, Parolo era al limite dell'area piccola. Ma grande parata su Anderson nel secondo tempo


----------



## massvi (21 Marzo 2016)

Parata straordinaria. Come fanno a non aver visto la sua deviazione se ha esultato come un pazzo?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Marzo 2016)

La parata di Gigio sul tiro di Anderson:


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Marzo 2016)

E' un predestinato, il bello che ci sono alcuni ( pochi ) che vorrebbero Lopez titolare, quel pippone di spagnolo che guadagna come un campione


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2016)

Che parata bio parco!


----------



## Jaqen (21 Marzo 2016)

Mai mai mai vista una cosa del genere. Buffon non me lo ricordo così


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2016)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Sul gol forse poteva uscire, Parolo era al limite dell'area piccola. Ma grande parata su Anderson nel secondo tempo



Sul gol non poteva fare proprio un bel nulla.


----------



## folletto (21 Marzo 2016)

E si stava spostando verso il primo palo, che reattività ragazzi


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La parata di Gigio sul tiro di Anderson:



Talmente pazzesca come parata che l' arbitro nemmeno se n'è accorto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2016)

Menomale che è un fenomeno ... Altrimenti avremmo perso pure questa


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2016)

E' imbarazzante per quanto è forte.


----------



## Snake (21 Marzo 2016)

reattività paranormale per un portiere con quella mole


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2016)

Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che non cresca più in altezza.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che non cresca più in altezza.



Dubito...


----------



## Dexter (21 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che non cresca più in altezza.


Più di un paio di cm non credo possa crescere ancora dai... (in altezza)


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Più di un paio di cm non credo possa crescere ancora dai... (in altezza)



Pato tra i 18 e i 21 prese 7 centimetri


----------



## prebozzio (21 Marzo 2016)

Per me è già il secondo miglior portiere italiano dopo Buffon, mi trasmette più sicurezza di Perin.


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> E si stava spostando verso il primo palo, che reattività ragazzi



Ha fatto benissimo, il primo palo in quel caso lo deve chiudere per forza, in questo caso gli poteva segnare solo tirando in quella maniera e ha fatto un intervento spaventoso considerando l'altezza.
Prenderà sicuramente qualche altro centimetro, ma questo va benissimo visto che la reattività non gli manca e con quella mole riesce a stendersi molto di più rispetto ad un portiere "normale".


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Marzo 2016)

Incredible come stia sempre sul pezzo, in un girone è già migliorato notevolmente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Marzo 2016)

Ringraziamo la sua fede milanista, motivo originario per cui ce lo stiamo godendo.

Sta migliorando talmente in fretta che nel giro di un paio di anni può arrivare almeno ai livelli di Courtois.


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Marzo 2016)

puo' solo migliorare , ha due braccia che sembrano due portaerei.....


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pato tra i 18 e i 21 prese 7 centimetri


Pato lascialo proprio perdere, è un esempio pessimo ..........Un rumeno che conosco ne ha presi 3, a 30 anni  Con il GH non risulti neanche positivo all'antidoping. Spero e credo che Gigione abbia proprio finito di crescere!


----------



## Snake (22 Marzo 2016)

ma quella di Pato poi è una cretinata sparata dalla gazzetta tempo fa senza fondamento. Quando venne al Milan era già 1.78, ricordo la scheda sul sito ufficiale, per crescere di 7 cm adesso dovrebbe essere 1.85 1.86, praticamente quanto C.Ronaldo  viceversa se quando arrivò al Milan era 1.70 praticamente era un nanetto alla Messi e non mi pare proprio


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Marzo 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pato lascialo proprio perdere, è un esempio pessimo ..........Un rumeno che conosco ne ha presi 3, a 30 anni  Con il GH non risulti neanche positivo all'antidoping. Spero e credo che Gigione abbia proprio finito di crescere!



Ahahahahahahahaha l'aneddoto mi ha steso


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahaha l'aneddoto mi ha steso


Non è uno scherzo eh. Gli sono cresciute anche le mani ed il pipino (anche se quest'ultima affermazione non l'ho potuta/voluta verificare in prima persona). Per sentito dire conosco anche altri tipi che hanno avuto i medesimi risultati. Mi assumo la responsabilità di quello che dico: sono abbastanza certo che Pato abbia fatto uso di GH, ma è troppo facile col senno di poi dire che abbiano sbagliato strategia. Altrove ste cose le sanno fare meglio, tipo a Madrid...Specifico che queste sono solo mie supposizioni, è un'opinione. Donnarumma, per ovvi motivi, non avrà mai problemi del genere, rischierebbe di arrivare a 16 metri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pato tra i 18 e i 21 prese 7 centimetri



dipende anche dall'altezza, parlo del mio caso, io ho 22 anni e dai 16 ai 22 sono passato da 1.72 a 1.80, nel suo caso però credo che la crescita sia completa


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non è uno scherzo eh. Gli sono cresciute anche le mani ed il pipino (anche se quest'ultima affermazione non l'ho potuta/voluta verificare in prima persona). Per sentito dire conosco anche altri tipi che hanno avuto i medesimi risultati. Mi assumo la responsabilità di quello che dico: sono abbastanza certo che Pato abbia fato uso di GH, ma è troppo facile col senno di poi dire che abbiano sbagliato strategia. Altrove ste cose le sanno fare meglio, tipo a Madrid...Specifico che queste sono solo mie supposizioni, è un'opinione. Donnarumma, per ovvi motivi, non avrà mai problemi del genere, rischierebbe di arrivare a 16 metri.



pato era 1.71 quando arrivò al milan, in effetti i miei dubbi ce li ho anche io


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Marzo 2016)

Come sta giocando Gigio con l'U21?


----------



## kolao95 (24 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come sta giocando Gigio con l'U21?



Ha fatto una doppia parata importante nel primo tempo, per il resto ordinaria amministrazione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una doppia parata importante nel primo tempo, per il resto ordinaria amministrazione.



Grazie!


----------



## kolao95 (24 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie!



Proprio ora grandissimo riflesso su un colpo di testa ravvicinato. Che fenomeno, Dio santo!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2016)

Grandissima parata..

Ma è troppo forte


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come sta giocando Gigio con l'U21?





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una doppia parata importante nel primo tempo, per il resto ordinaria amministrazione.



Altra bella parata in questo momento, su azione da punizione dell'Irlanda


----------



## mandraghe (26 Marzo 2016)

Vista la partita dell'under: Gigio era il più giovane in campo, però dalla sicurezza e dal body language sembrava che fosse un portiere di categoria superiore che solo per caso stesse giocando con dei ragazzetti.

Questo qua deve saltare la trafila dell'Under che gli sta veramente stretta e pensionare al più presto lo scommettittore gobbo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Aprile 2016)

Bella parata su Quagliarella, per il resto ordinaria amministrazione


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Aprile 2016)

meno male che esisti tu....l'unica ciliegia in questa torta di sterco....speriamo di godercelo almeno un altro anno...


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2016)

Non ho più parole per questo qui. Quella parata è stata fenomenale.

Adesso qualcuno deve spiegarmi perchè dovrebbe valere meno di Pobbà.


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2016)

Semplicemente un fenomeno...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Aprile 2016)

Non riesco a trovare aggettivi per descriverlo.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Aprile 2016)

Troppo troppo forte.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Aprile 2016)

Come ho scritto sempre e' l'unico da Milan


----------



## smallball (22 Aprile 2016)

ieri sera letteralmente decisivo, un campione


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Aprile 2016)

Mi dispiace veramente che un fenomeno del genere sia capitato in questo Milan


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2016)

Parata allucinante ieri sera.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Aprile 2016)

Ci ha parati il sedere con Atalanta e Carpi, altrimenti avremmo due punti in meno. Ripeto, con Atalanta e Carpi...in casa.


----------



## DannySa (22 Aprile 2016)

E intanto altra partita di Serie A senza subire reti, a 17 anni.


----------



## Hammer (22 Aprile 2016)

Forse, per una volta, abbiamo davvero pescato il jolly nel mazzo


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Chissà se festeggerà la maggiore età da noi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2016)

Oggi ho visto la partita Verona-Donnarumma.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2016)

Non c'entra niente col resto della squadra, è troppo più bravo.

In estate se ne andrà, e secondo me riusciremo a guadagnare addirittura 7-8 milioni


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2016)

In questo periodo sta giocando da fuoriclasse. Un diciassettenne con una personalità mostruosa che prende tutto il prendibile.


----------



## Snake (25 Aprile 2016)

Specheless


----------



## The P (25 Aprile 2016)

per un attimo ho avuto un incubo: Brocchi già nel girone d'andata, il suo amico e uomo-spogliatoio Abbiati titolare e Donnarumma in Primavera.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)

Se questa estate dovesse chiedere di andare via lo capirei.

Che ci sta a fare in mezzo a questo branco di disadattati allenati da un incapace e comandati da due rintronati?


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Aprile 2016)

Le sue bestemmie a fine partita hanno reso bene l'idea, grazie Gigio


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

Criticai Sinisa per averlo fatto esordire così presto ed in una situazione poco favorevole: cavolata mostruosa.
Questo è un fenomeno clamoroso e senza la cessione immediata del club potremmo salutarlo già in estate.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

se se ne volesse andare via non mi stupirebbe, anzi

che ci stsa a fare da noi?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Aprile 2016)

Troppo forte e degno per questa società e questa squadra. Ribadisco: mi dispiace che sia finito in un Milan del genere! Per il tuo bene Gigio, chiedi di andartene!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Aprile 2016)

non so come faccia a non alzare le mani a qualcuno...cioè oggi contro una retrocessa ha dovuto fare Buffon dei bei tempi per evitare di farci perdere 10 a 1...mai vista una roba del genere


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2016)

Fenomeno. Punto. Ma di quelli veri.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Aprile 2016)

che fenomeno ragazzi. 

assurdo cmq che un 17enne debba reggere la baracca da solo, roba da appendere i compagni negli spogliatoi. 

p.s. merita assolutamente gli europei.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Aprile 2016)

io lo farei giocare all'europeo....


----------



## Dany20 (25 Aprile 2016)

Monumentale. Ha parato tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2016)

Unica nota positiva.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

Nessun portiere ha fatto 10 parate in un unico match di Serie A in questa stagione.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2016)

Riusciranno nell'impresa di bruciare anche questo ragazzo!?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Riusciranno nell'impresa di bruciare anche questo ragazzo!?



NO.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Maggio 2016)

Dopo la grandissima partita di Verona c'e' stata la bruttissima partita di oggi. Forza e andra' meglio la prossima volta


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2016)

Male anche sul primo goal, tralasciando il secondo che è abbastanza scandaloso. Detto ciò è l'ultimo a poter essere criticato.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Maggio 2016)

Meglio una brutta partita oggi che una quando conta davvero.


----------



## rossovero (1 Maggio 2016)

Male male oggi. Prima o poi doveva succedere.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Maggio 2016)

Oggi malissimo anche Donnarumma ma lungi da me muovergli anche solo una critica; giocare a 17 anni in una società allo sbando con dei compagni di squadra da lega pro non dev'essere per niente semplice


----------



## massvi (6 Maggio 2016)

Come diceva una famosa pubblicità:

buttati, che e' morbido.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

A queste età sono* fisiologiche* le partite sbagliate; non è che bisogna sopportarle, è che proprio sono lo starter pack di un qualsiasi portiere diciassettenne, per quanto talentuoso possa essere.


----------



## mrsmit (6 Maggio 2016)

Si sarà anche rotto le scatole a essere preso a pallonate dalle squadrette, non si possono subire 40 tiri dal verona.......
Col frosinone male, ma secondo me ha dato un segnale alla squadra, è come se gli avesse detto: cercate di difendere altrimenti oggi ne prendiamo 6.


----------



## neversayconte (22 Maggio 2016)

che fenomeno ragazzi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Maggio 2016)

E c'è gente che ancora si chiede cosa abbia di speciale questo ragazzo...e non è ancora nemmeno al 20% del suo potenziale.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Maggio 2016)

Tanto potenziale e margini di crescita, grande


----------



## bmb (22 Maggio 2016)

Bravo Gigio, vai a rinforzare qualche big europea.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2016)

Escluso, insieme a Romagnoli, dalle convocazioni di Di Biagio per l'ultimo match prima della sosta...mah!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2016)

Se ci sarà la cessione, saremo sicuri che resterà con noi.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se ci sarà la cessione, saremo sicuri che resterà con noi.



Non vorrei però che la sua permanenza debba essere garantita a suon di "tasse Raiola".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non vorrei però che la sua permanenza debba essere garantita a suon di "tasse Raiola".


Il pizzaiolo può stare soltanto muto coi cinesi. Lo voglio vedere senza il suo condor.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2016)

E pure Gigio è andato, cerchiamoci un nuovo portiere 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

che bomber


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E pure Gigio è andato, cerchiamoci un nuovo portiere
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che bomber



Occhio, questo stia già insieme ad una che sembra avere 30 anni ed è già famoso e ricco sfondato a 17anni.

Occhio, a me queste cose non piacciono.


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio, questo stia già insieme ad una che sembra avere 30 anni ed è già famoso e ricco sfondato a 17anni.
> 
> Occhio, a me queste cose non piacciono.



Mah.. A me lui non sembra proprio una testa calda! Tra l'altro con sta qui ci sta da qualche mese!


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che bomber



 ha imparato in fretta


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Mah.. A me lui non sembra proprio una testa calda! Tra l'altro con sta qui ci sta da qualche mese!



Ricordi come eri a 17 anni? Capisco con la testa di adesso, ma ragiona come quando ne avevi 17.


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordi come eri a 17 anni? Capisco con la testa di adesso, ma ragiona come quando ne avevi 17.



Eh a quell'età si pensa solo a due cose.. calcio e ... !


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordi come eri a 17 anni? Capisco con la testa di adesso, ma ragiona come quando ne avevi 17.



17 anni o 30 anni cambia TUTTO.

A 17 anni avrei comprato un paio di Ferrari, avrei "conosciuto" tutte le tope del paese.
A 33 anni invece, avrei comprato un paio di Ferrari e avrei "conosciuto" tutte le tope del paese


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> 17 anni o 30 anni cambia TUTTO.
> 
> A 17 anni avrei comprato un paio di Ferrari, avrei "conosciuto" tutte le tope del paese.
> A 33 anni invece, avrei comprato un paio di Ferrari e avrei "conosciuto" tutte le tope del paese



Io pure, ma a 29 anni so che non posso pensare solo alla topa e alla Ferrari, ma alla Topa alla Ferrari e a ciò che mi permette di avere topa e Ferrari.

A 17 anni solo topa e Ferrari senza preoccuparmi troppo di come mantenere la disponibilità


----------



## Aragorn (6 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che bomber



Lei però non mi sembra felicissima


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Lei però non mi sembra felicissima



Perchè è talmente rifatta che è monoespressiva


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2016)

Gigio unica certezza


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2016)

Grazie Gigione!


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2016)

Che goduria, grazie Gigio


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Dategli la fascia


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2016)

Grandissimo Gigio, grandissimo!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Agosto 2016)

ma vogliamo dargli sta fascia santo dio???


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Incredibile!


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2016)

Potenzialmente un fenomeno, se davvero riesce a tenere questo livello e crescere bene può davvero scrivere la storia.


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2016)

Oggi un bel grazie, tre punti suoi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Agosto 2016)

Una statua devono fargli! 

L'unica nota lieta di questi anni bui.


----------



## Serginho (22 Agosto 2016)

Bravissimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2016)

Veramente fantastico, me l'avessero detto un anno fa sarei scoppiato a ridere....Il fratello dello scarsone Antonio con Raiola procuratore


Ma questo è il bello del calcio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

Può diventare davvero la nostra bandiera col closing.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Può diventare davvero la nostra bandiera col closing.



deve diventarlo.


----------



## smallball (22 Agosto 2016)

grazie,fenomeno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Dai buon allenamento, bravino


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Un mostro. Assolutamente un mostro.

Non ha nulla a che vedere con i brocchi che gli giocano vicino. E' assolutamente uno spreco vederlo in una squadraccia del genere.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Grandissimo inizio di stagione. Dispiace che abbia già subito 6 gol e penso che ne subirà tanti altri per colpa della squadra.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2016)

Chi capisce di calcio sa che non è che Donnarumma ha preso 6 gol in 2 partite, ma che Donnarumma ha permesso al Milan di non prenderne 12.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Agosto 2016)

Impressionante la tenuta mentale del ragazzo, questo è il vero talento di donnarumma. 
E' già pronto per una big.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Settembre 2016)

18 anni ed è già tra i primi 10 portieri del mondo
E mi sono tenuto largo
Fenomeno


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Settembre 2016)

se non si monta la testa (e grazie a dio non sembra il caso) può diventare uno dei più forti di sempre...mai visto uno così a 17 anni...MOSTRUOSO


----------



## davoreb (16 Settembre 2016)

oggi ha fatto un parata mostruosa e passa inosservata, giocatore incredibile.


----------



## koti (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma cosa stracavolo ha preso su Muriel, che parata cristo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma da quale pianeta proviene questo qui?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Settembre 2016)

Grandissimo.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

E' un mostro.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Settembre 2016)

Veramente straordinario.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2016)

La parata che ha fatto è disumana.


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2016)

Sono proprio contento per Gigio. Se lo merita. Ricordo ancora alcuni utenti che lo etichettavano come cesso raccomandato. Bene , ogni volta che fa una parata mostruosa, penso a loro e me la rido.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Settembre 2016)

La parata su Muriel è un qualcosa di disumano


----------



## Victorss (17 Settembre 2016)

Andreas89 e mefisto94 prima stavo commentando con un mio amico la partita di Gigio ed ho commentato proprio con lo stesso identico aggettivo.
Parata Disumana.


----------



## massvi (17 Settembre 2016)

Anche contro la Sampdoria un portiere minorenne deve fare i miracoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2016)

Spero tanto che cambi procuratore, lo voglio qui per i prossimi due decenni.


----------



## smallball (17 Settembre 2016)

mostruoso,poco da aggiungere


----------



## uoteghein (17 Settembre 2016)

17 anni. Stiamo assistendo ad uno di quei giocatori di cui potenzialmente si parlerà tra 50 anni ricordandolo come storia del calcio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2016)

Non abbiamo un giocatore così forte dai tempi di Ibra.


----------



## smallball (25 Settembre 2016)

altra ottima prestazione,molto sicuro


----------



## davoreb (25 Settembre 2016)

Passa inosservata un altro prestazione strepitosa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Settembre 2016)

bò...disarmante....mi da una tranquillità assurda...è dai tempi del Dida versione fenomeno che non ero così tranquillo....mostruoso


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> bò...disarmante....mi da una tranquillità assurda...è dai tempi del Dida versione fenomeno che non ero così tranquillo....mostruoso



.


----------



## Tobi (26 Settembre 2016)

Che fenomeno, le prende tutte, sul rigore era li con il guantone


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> bò...disarmante....mi da una tranquillità assurda...è dai tempi del Dida versione fenomeno che non ero così tranquillo....mostruoso


e' la mia stessa sensazione


----------



## Doctore (26 Settembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> bò...disarmante....mi da una tranquillità assurda...è dai tempi del Dida versione fenomeno che non ero così tranquillo....mostruoso



Dida nelle uscite mi ha fatto sempre venire infarti.
Ma vorrei capire una cosa...il rigore di ieri l ha toccato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Dida nelle uscite mi ha fatto sempre venire infarti.
> Ma vorrei capire una cosa...il rigore di ieri l ha toccato?



Lui stesso ha detto di no, ma io continuo ad avere l'impressione che la palla l'abbia leggermente spostata.

Fa parate talmente surreali e fantascientifiche che ormai neanche si vedono a occhio umano.


----------



## Nicco (26 Settembre 2016)

Il ragazzo deve lavorare sui piedi e la difesa deve abbozzarla di alleggerire in quel modo su di lui.


----------



## Zani (26 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Dida nelle uscite mi ha fatto sempre venire infarti.
> Ma vorrei capire una cosa...il rigore di ieri l ha toccato?


A me in diretta pareva di si, però in molti hanno detto di no


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2016)

Pazzesco, incredibile.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Settembre 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo deve lavorare sui piedi e la difesa deve abbozzarla di alleggerire in quel modo su di lui.



Esatto!


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2016)

Eccede in sicurezza. Fa' cose che uno senza esperienza non deve fare. Per il resto non mi sento di crocifiggerlo per un errore (parlo del gol, per me il "rigore" non c'è).


----------



## Love (2 Ottobre 2016)

ultimamente non mi pare sicurissimo...vedo troppe chiusure in due tempi...a voler trovare il pelo nell'uovo eh...poi oggi altra parata straordinaria...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> ultimamente non mi pare sicurissimo...vedo troppe chiusure in due tempi...a voler trovare il pelo nell'uovo eh...poi oggi altra parata straordinaria...



Quella che ha fatto su Pellegrini è perchè non ha visto partire la palla.

Più che altro non è prontissimo nelle uscite. Ma se vediamo quello che fa, con una difesa mediocre davanti, è una cosa clamorosa.


----------



## Serginho (3 Ottobre 2016)

Errore strano sul primo gol, ma c'e' da dire che se non fosse stato per Abate quella situazione non sarebbe proprio esistita. Paratona nel finale da grande portiere qual e'


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Ottobre 2016)

Ha salvato ancora la partita e i 3 punti, conta la parata finale.

Nel primo gol erano tutti in bambola, ha rischiato una uscita sconsiderata per mettere una pezza al disastro che stavano combinando, non ce l'ha fatta.


----------



## Alfabri (3 Ottobre 2016)

E' uscito male sul gol di Politano, ma la frittata era già fatta, non mi sento di colpevolizzarlo. Paratona a fine match da campione.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Ottobre 2016)

qualche sbavatura.... sul gol di Politano per me era fuori posizione dall'inizio... ma certo non poteva aspettarsi che perdessimo la palla in quel modo, però non capisco cosa ci facesse così avanti.... ogni tanto lo vedo in affanno quando scambia la palla con i difensori... rischiamo spesso di perdere la palla e lui più volte l'ha sparacchiata. Non so se la colpa è la sua o della difesa. Poi c'è il mancato rigore su Politano.... In porta è un fenomeno, e per l'età mi sembra buono anche nelle uscite.

Indubbiamente con lui si sorvola di più sulle pecche e si esaltano le cose buone.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Ottobre 2016)

Coi piedi è normale, ma il problema è che con in difesa Gomez Abate e De Sciglio toccava a lui e Paletta impostare. Non è ancora pronto per farlo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (5 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Coi piedi è normale, ma il problema è che con in difesa Gomez Abate e De Sciglio toccava a lui e Paletta impostare. Non è ancora pronto per farlo.



impostare... non mi sembra. Quando è in difficoltà e affretta un po' la rimessa ha sempre un po' il piede a banana. Due su tre sono fuori prima della linea di centrocampo. Quando invece non è sotto pressione a volte tenta il lancio anche direttamente alle punte. Niente di che , è un margine di miglioramento.
Nel caso del primo gol del Sassuolo era fuori porta, un po' stile Neuer... da difensore aggiunto. Con una squadra dai meccanismi ben rodati ci starebbe anche. E' che se poi si perde la palla e prendi gol facile fai un po' la figura del pirla.


----------



## Gas (5 Ottobre 2016)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> impostare... non mi sembra. Quando è in difficoltà e affretta un po' la rimessa ha sempre un po' il piede a banana. Due su tre sono fuori prima della linea di centrocampo.



Concordo. Nella partita con la Fiorentina il cronista ad un certo punto ha detto che Sousa ha gridato ai suoi attaccanti di pressare Donnarumma e non lasciarlo rilanciare con tranquillità, loro hanno eseguito ed io ho visto che Gigio era in grossa difficoltà effettivamente e sparava via tutti i palloni male e spesso fuori.


----------



## Doctore (5 Ottobre 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo. Nella partita con la Fiorentina il cronista ad un certo punto ha detto che Sousa ha gridato ai suoi attaccanti di pressare Donnarumma e non lasciarlo rilanciare con tranquillità, loro hanno eseguito ed io ho visto che Gigio era in grossa difficoltà effettivamente e sparava via tutti i palloni male e spesso fuori.



ma io penso che qualunque portiere con un minimo di pressione rischia sempre.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Ottobre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma io penso che qualunque portiere con un minimo di pressione rischia sempre.



non è una accusa.... è normale che abbia qualcosa da limare. Quando è tranquillo i lanci verso le punte mi sembrano piuttosto buoni. E' anche compito della difesa non metterlo in difficoltà alleggerendo su di lui con scarsa precisione o con attaccanti avversari in agguato (vedi spinta di domenica dove ha rischiato il rigore).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2016)

Dio esiste e si chiama Donnarumma!


----------



## Snake (22 Ottobre 2016)

ci sono i presupposti per la parata dell'anno


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Pazzesco, pazzesco, pazzesco


----------



## Gas (22 Ottobre 2016)

E' davvero forte, non ci sono più dubbi.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Ottobre 2016)

E' un qualcosa che non si era mai visto prima...


----------



## diavolo (22 Ottobre 2016)

Non è umano


----------



## Hellscream (22 Ottobre 2016)

Se Pogba vale 100 milioni, lui ne vale 400


----------



## Igniorante (22 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna, che portiere..un fenomeno, anzi no, è tipo Neo in Matrix..l'Eletto


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mai vista una roba del genere.


----------



## de sica (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ho finito gli aggettivi! Lo amo e basta


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2016)

Sarebbe carino fare il contatore di punti che ci sta e ci porterà Donnarumma con i suoi miracoli, che ne dite?


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sarebbe carino fare il contatore di punti che ci sta e ci porterà Donnarumma con i suoi miracoli, che ne dite?




per adesso ci ha portato 19 punti


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Ottobre 2016)

ma da dove ***.. è uscito questo???...ma che parata è??


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia che mostro.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Ottobre 2016)

boh....ormai non ci sono piu' parole...ne aggettivi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2016)

Cosa vuoi dirgli ?


----------



## danjr (23 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo me si può chiudere questo post, non è un giocatore umano


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Ottobre 2016)

gigio sorprende di settimana in settimana. 

è semplicemente pazzesco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Disumano.

Non sembra avere 17 anni, è davvero senza un senso logico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Ottobre 2016)

Buffon a quell'età non era così. Poche storie, diciamolo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Ottobre 2016)

Andate sul sito di Sportmediaset. C'è la sintesi della partita e fanno vedere la parata di Donnarumma con la telecamera posteriore. Se pensate che sia mostruosa, dopo averla vista da dietro, lo penserete ancora di più! Assurdo


----------



## kolao95 (23 Ottobre 2016)

La parata vista dal retro mette i brividi. E' una parata assurda, che a primo impatto vi assicuro che non rende l'idea. Fenomenale 'sto ragazzo.


----------



## Aron (23 Ottobre 2016)

L'unico e vero fuoriclasse che abbiamo.
Romagnoli e Niang, raggiungetelo per il bene vostro e del Milan!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Ottobre 2016)

bellissimo anche l'abbraccio con Buffon a fine partita....direi che il passaggio di consegne è dietro l'angolo ormai...


----------



## smallball (23 Ottobre 2016)

straordinario,poco da aggiungere


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Gigio ha un solo difetto: il suo procuratore.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ha fatto una parata pazzesca al 95'. Ma quanto sei forte?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Ottobre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Buffon a quell'età non era così. Poche storie, diciamolo.



ricordo perfettamente l'esordio di un diciottenne Buffon in un Parma -Milan 0-0. Fisicamente non era già sviluppato come Gigio ma era chiaro che fosse un predestinato. 
Comunque se proprio vogliamo cercare il pelo nell'uovo, nell'azione del goal annullato non era stato proprio impeccabile. Ad ogni buon conto per la sua età non è umano


----------



## Igniorante (23 Ottobre 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ricordo perfettamente l'esordio di un diciottenne Buffon in un Parma -Milan 0-0. Fisicamente non era già sviluppato come Gigio ma era chiaro che fosse un predestinato.
> Comunque se proprio vogliamo cercare il pelo nell'uovo, nell'azione del goal annullato non era stato proprio impeccabile. Ad ogni buon conto per la sua età non è umano



Per me si aspettava il tocco di Bonucci, con la palla che invece di rimbalzare e scavalcarlo sarebbe invece andata "dritta".
Bonucci non l'ha toccata e quindi c'è stato un rimbalzo che l'ha beffato..non so se si capisce che intendo..


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Per me si aspettava il tocco di Bonucci, con la palla che invece di rimbalzare e scavalcarlo sarebbe invece andata "dritta".
> Bonucci non l'ha toccata e quindi c'è stato un rimbalzo che l'ha beffato..non so se si capisce che intendo..



Si infatti è così. Quando sei in quella situazione che non sai se toccheranno il pallone oppure no istintivamente ti trattieni fino all'ultimo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2016)

Forse sono psicopatico, ma penso d'aver riguardato la sua parate finale più di 10 volte. Ogni volta che la vedo mi stropiccio gli occhi. Ma che cosa ha preso? Su un noto forum della Gobba, c'è pure gente che parla male di lui e lo odia. La sportività non esiste per certe persone. Come si fa a non ammirare sto ragazzino? E' del 99 per Dio! 

Paletta nell'intervista post partita, ha detto che Gigio si fa sentire tantissimo, che ha personalità e che sa guidare benissimo la difesa.
Ripeto: 17 Anni!


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Ottobre 2016)

La cosa determinante è che sul gol annullato di Pjanic quando era stato convalidato si gira verso il giudice d'area (quello che poi cambierà idea) e minaccioso gli fa: ''E tu? Tu non parli? Non parli?''


----------



## koti (25 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La cosa determinante è che sul gol annullato di Pjanic quando era stato convalidato si gira verso il giudice d'area (quello che poi cambierà idea) e minaccioso gli fa: ''E tu? Tu non parli? Non parli?''


Sul loro forum si leggono commenti tipo questo:

"C'è un video nel quale si vede benissimo Donnarumma che con faccia da schiaffi si avvicina al giudice di porta urlandogli: "Non parli? Non parli eh? Non parli? È gol? Non parli? Che fai? Non parli?"
E quello con la coda fra le gambe mette la mano alla bocca e chiama Rizzoli.
Donnarumma due papere in due partite. Una rigore più espulsione passato in cavalleria e una un gol subito valido.
Due papere che non verranno mai citate.
I media ormai lo hanno eletto fenomeno del futuro. Tenetevelo.
Vedremo quando il Milan finirà fuori dalle prime 6"

Grande Gigio, troppo bello vederli rosicare


----------



## davoreb (25 Ottobre 2016)

A volte penso che la nostra solidità difensiva e conseguente posizione di classifica è data almeno al 50% da questo fenomeno.

Cioè immaginiamoci essere un centrale di difesa ed avere dietro nonno Abbiati o Donnarumma.

Forse più per fortuna che lavoro ci troviamo in una posizione incredibile a pensare solo un anno fa, ci ritroviamo con un gruppo di giovani italiani e non di grande e grandissimo talento, con un operazione alla 3 olandesi si inizia un ciclo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Ottobre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> A volte penso che la nostra solidità difensiva e conseguente posizione di classifica è data almeno al 50% da questo fenomeno.
> 
> Cioè immaginiamoci essere un centrale di difesa ed avere dietro nonno Abbiati o Donnarumma.
> 
> Forse più per fortuna che lavoro ci troviamo in una posizione incredibile a pensare solo un anno fa, ci ritroviamo con un gruppo di giovani italiani e non di grande e grandissimo talento, con un operazione alla 3 olandesi si inizia un ciclo.



il lavoro c'è stato, è inutile negarlo .... si critica la società su tante cose, ma la politica delle giovanili negli ultimi anni è stata esemplare. Certo, con i giovani si deve pasturare e sperare che qualcosa abbocchi. Ma De Sciglio, Calabria, Locatelli , Donnarumma tutti insieme non è un caso. Aggiungi i 'mezzi fenomeni' , tipo Cristante, Mastour, ecc. o quelli a venire come Zanellato o Plizzari e capisci che quando arrivi a 7-8 nomi in pochissimi anni non può essere un caso o un colpo di fortuna.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco perché Conte non lo convocava in nazionale...




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco perché Conte non lo convocava in nazionale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo la parata nel finale contro la juve per me Donnarumma è ''L'Uomo Gatto''


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Sul loro forum si leggono commenti tipo questo:
> 
> "C'è un video nel quale si vede benissimo Donnarumma che con faccia da schiaffi si avvicina al giudice di porta urlandogli: "Non parli? Non parli eh? Non parli? È gol? Non parli? Che fai? Non parli?"
> E quello con la coda fra le gambe mette la mano alla bocca e chiama Rizzoli.
> ...



ridicoli.. sopratutto se guardiamo alla sportività del loro portiere fascista juventino... un piccolo uomo in confronto al nostro gigio..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ancora decisivo. La meta' dei nostri punti dipende da lui.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2016)

A parità di condizioni credo che il 99% dei portieri in questa occasione avrebbe preso gol. 

Posizione di partenza non eccellente, spinta sulle gambe insufficiente...eppure grazie ad un incredibile colpo di reni Gigio è riuscito ad arrivare sulla palla. Non penso che, trovandosi nelle stesse condizioni di Gigio, siano molti i portieri capaci di arrivare su quella palla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Novembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A parità di condizioni credo che il 99% dei portieri in questa occasione avrebbe preso gol.
> 
> Posizione di partenza non eccellente, spinta sulle gambe insufficiente...eppure grazie ad un incredibile colpo di reni Gigio è riuscito ad arrivare sulla palla. Non penso che, trovandosi nelle stesse condizioni di Gigio, siano molti i portieri capaci di arrivare su quella palla.



Avessimo preso gol, De Sciglio sarebbe stato da prendere a schiaffi. Si è abbassato al tiro del tizio pescarese facendo passare il pallone come nulla fosse, tipo Montolivo contro il Verona l'anno scorso quando stava in barriera che non si è degnato di saltare.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Novembre 2016)

ma de sciglio per che squadra giocava? complimenti al portierone comunque.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Novembre 2016)

Credo che oggi abbia preso un gol abbastanza evitabile.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Credo che oggi abbia preso un gol abbastanza evitabile.


Già, forse si aspettava un tiro sul palo più lontano.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Novembre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Credo che oggi abbia preso un gol abbastanza evitabile.



Ma come fate a dirle certe cose? 

Attaccante da solo davanti al portiere, con tutta la porta a disposizione. Cosa poteva evitare?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Novembre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Credo che oggi abbia preso un gol abbastanza evitabile.



Mah..non è che può fare miracoli ogni partita dai..gol normalissimo, non mi pare certo un errore


----------



## prebozzio (7 Novembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a dirle certe cose?
> 
> Attaccante da solo davanti al portiere, con tutta la porta a disposizione. Cosa poteva evitare?



Poteva coprire il suo palo 

Scherzi a parte, il gol di oggi era evitabile a mio parere, ma non si può certo dire fosse colpa sua.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Novembre 2016)

Gol normale, mica possiamo pretendere che a 17 anni pari pure i sassi, io comunque non vedo errori, ci ha salvati troppe volte x puntare il.dito su di lui x un gol


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2016)

Tiro non irresistibile di Nesto, però era ravvicinato. Non mi sento di colpevolizzarlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2016)

Ci ha abituato a fare parate talmente irreali che ora lo si critica nelle giornati normali in cui non c'è nulla da dire


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Novembre 2016)

Semplicemente si aspettava il tiro ad incrociare sul secondo palo. Non gliene faccio una colpa.


----------



## vitrich86 (7 Novembre 2016)

per me ieri non è esente da colpe proprio perchè si aspetta il tiro a incrociare e si sbilancia troppo in anticipo..poi era una specie di mezza puntina nemmeno tanto veloce e quasi al centro della porta, forse unica attenuante la distanza un po ravvicinata, ma che per me cmq non lo scagiona del tutto....poi che x la sua età sia un fenomeno e ci ha salvato il di dietro in tante occasioni nessuno lo discute o lo mette in dubbio, ma se fa un errore non è che ci dobbiamo mettere i prosciutti solo perchè è donnarumma e ha 17 anni. E' ovvio logico e altrettanto normale che debba crescere e acquisire esperienza sotto molti aspetti. Detto questo ad avercene...!!!


----------



## Igniorante (7 Novembre 2016)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> per me ieri non è esente da colpe proprio perchè si aspetta il tiro a incrociare e si sbilancia troppo in anticipo..poi era una specie di mezza puntina nemmeno tanto veloce e quasi al centro della porta, forse unica attenuante la distanza un po ravvicinata, ma che per me cmq non lo scagiona del tutto....poi che x la sua età sia un fenomeno e ci ha salvato il di dietro in tante occasioni nessuno lo discute o lo mette in dubbio, ma se fa un errore non è che ci dobbiamo mettere i prosciutti solo perchè è donnarumma e ha 17 anni. E' ovvio logico e altrettanto normale che debba crescere e acquisire esperienza sotto molti aspetti. Detto questo ad avercene...!!!



però ricordo anche una bella parata nel primo tempo, su un tiro non angolatissimo ma che comunque vede solo all'ultimo perchè c'era un nostro difensore davanti..così, tanto per dire, a prescindere che non sia stata la sua miglior partita..


----------



## LukeLike (7 Novembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a dirle certe cose?
> 
> Attaccante da solo davanti al portiere, con tutta la porta a disposizione. Cosa poteva evitare?



Guardali come scattano i fan boy senza neanche leggere i commenti 

L'ho criticato? Ho detto che deve prendere anche i moscerini che passano dalle sue parti? Ho detto che ha fatto papere, errori macroscopici o cose inaudite? L'ho colpevolizzato per il pareggio? NO! Ho semplicemente l'impressione che anticipi il movimento perché si aspetta il tiro ad incrociare. Non ho messo in dubbio il fatto che sia un fenomeno, nonché miglior giocatore della rosa. Ma scommetto che per te pure il gol di Kurzawa a Bari era inevitabile


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Novembre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Guardali come scattano i fan boy senza neanche leggere i commenti
> 
> L'ho criticato? Ho detto che deve prendere anche i moscerini che passano dalle sue parti? Ho detto che ha fatto papere, errori macroscopici o cose inaudite? L'ho colpevolizzato per il pareggio? NO! Ho semplicemente l'impressione che anticipi il movimento perché si aspetta il tiro ad incrociare. Non ho messo in dubbio il fatto che sia un fenomeno, nonché miglior giocatore della rosa. Ma scommetto che per te pure il gol di Kurzawa a Bari era inevitabile



Mi sembra che tu ti sei scaldato troppo. Ho semplicemente detto che non poteva farci praticamente nulla. L'attaccante del Palermo aveva tutta la porta davanti. La poteva tirare a destra e a sinistra, c'era davvero poco da fare. Oppure pensi che Neur l'avrebbe parata? Quale Fanboy, io sono un tifoso che cerca sempre di analizzare le cose in maniera razionale. Su Kurzavawa ha fatto una paperona. Ne farà anche altre in futuro, è cosi che si cresce.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Novembre 2016)

Non capisco le critiche verso Donnarumma. Nesto gli ha tirato da molto vicino, presentandosi 1 vs 1 davanti al portiere. Io credo che i vari miracoli vi abbiano abituati bene e quindi ad ogni gol preso (gol normali mica errori) si grida all'incertezza o all'errore. I portieri di calcetto prendono gol sul loro palo molto spesso se l'avversario calcia da distanza raviccinata , e allora? Qui la porta è addirittura più grande e la distanza sempre molto ravvicinata, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## vitrich86 (7 Novembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> però ricordo anche una bella parata nel primo tempo, su un tiro non angolatissimo ma che comunque vede solo all'ultimo perchè c'era un nostro difensore davanti..così, tanto per dire, a prescindere che non sia stata la sua miglior partita..



nel primo tempo se l'è cavata piuttosto bene..oltre all'ordinaria amministrazione e alla parata alla quale fai riferimento, che se non sbaglio è quel tiro lento alla sua destra rasoterra che vede in ritardo, è da sottolineare una difficile uscita alta a smanacciare se non ricordo male da calcio d'angolo del palermo con parabola piuttosto arcuata.. però per dirti può e deve migliorare in molte cose.. piazzamento sui tiri da vicino specie deve coprire meglio il primo palo appunto il suo perchè spesso anticipa la parata e si spiazza da solo, uscite a mezza altezza sui cross dai lati stretti dell'aria di rigore e respinte centrali molto pericolose su tiri non irresistibili sempre a mezza altezza e piuttosto centrali vedi col pescara dove siamo stati piuttosto fortunati che quelli erano sempre in fuorigioco... insomma ce ne sono di cose dove deve migliorare... è giovane umile e intelligente quindi capta meglio di molti altri, ergo credo e spero faccia questi progressivi step d'apprendimento, anche grazie ai preziosissimi consigli del buon magni.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Novembre 2016)

Quindi secondo loro siamo diventati la succursale della Juve....

In b4


----------



## Aron (18 Novembre 2016)

L'editoriale più ridicolo e vergognoso della storia della stampa sportiva.
Inneggiare alla Juve, inneggiare all'acquisto del giocatore e lasciarlo in prestito al Milan.
Hanno solo omesso di scrivere forza juve alla fine dell'articolo, sarebbe stato coerento con tutto il testo.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Novembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'editoriale più ridicolo e vergognoso della storia della stampa sportiva.
> Inneggiare alla Juve, inneggiare all'acquisto del giocatore e lasciarlo in prestito al Milan.
> Hanno solo omesso di scrivere forza juve alla fine dell'articolo, sarebbe stato coerento con tutto il testo.



beh sai che soddisfazione a vederli schiumare rabbia e invidia, quando e se rinnoverà con noi, come auspico


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Rivisto ora il gol.. Ma come diamine era posizionato?


----------



## robs91 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Non dico che faccia un errore a partita,ma quasi.Troppo elogiato,deve ancora crescere parecchio. e non montarli la testa.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Dicembre 2016)

Effettivamente il tiro di Naingolan pareva quasi inoffensivo...


----------



## 13-33 (13 Dicembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non dico che faccia un errore a partita,ma quasi.Troppo elogiato,deve ancora crescere parecchio. e non montarli la testa.


Bravo ne ha fatto alcuni che sono state nascote dai risultati. Un po como Locatelli che perde pallone pericolosi viene "graziato"
E il prezzo dalla gioventu. Sono bravi pero dobbiamo farlo crescere senza pomparli troppo.


----------



## Albijol (13 Dicembre 2016)

Sta giocando malissimo da un po' di partite a questa parte, un fenomeno il tiro di Naingollan l avrebbe parato


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2016)

Coi piedi è imbarazzante ogni passaggio è un fallo laterale regalato agli altri, poi sul gol era troppo avanti, ma che sviluppo di azione aveva pensato?

Da almeno 5/6 partite è in involuzione continua


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Dicembre 2016)

Il Messia.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

F-E-N-O-M-E-N-A-L-E


Speriamo che non diventi l'oggetto estorsivo del maledetto pizzaiolo.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

Diventerà il numero 1.

P.s. mi piace rivedere i commenti iniziali dei topic sui giocatori e la fortuna è che il forum permette questa cosa.

In alcuni commenti c è da sbellicarsi dalle risate...poi ci si chiede perchè in Italia non giochino i giovani


----------



## koti (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Incredibile.


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

straordinario


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ogni volta che gioca contro quelli lì tira fuori il miracolo.. Non lo avrete mai!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2016)

*Un mostro.*


----------



## Sheva my Hero (23 Dicembre 2016)

grande gigio grandissimoooooooo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Dicembre 2016)

Con Donnarumma in campo si sa già chi trionferà ai calci di rigore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Immenso.


----------



## danyaj87 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Le inquadrature di oggi aiutavano a vedere più o meno la prospettiva dei tiratori, la cosa incredibile e che ti sembra che Gigio copra tutta la porta.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fenomeno vero, passaggio di testimone a tutti gli effetti oggi, tra lui e l'uomo della SNAI


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ci ha fatto vincere.

Detto questo, non mi piace come concetto. Buttarsi prima non paga, soprattutto se gli altri lo sanno e aspettano fino all'ultimo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi ha fatto un salto importante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2016)

Devo solo rimanere con i piedi per terra


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Dicembre 2016)

Un vero fenomeno, merita un Milan all'altezza delle sue ambizioni naturali e questo è sicuramente l'inizio di carriera migliore che potesse aspettarsi. Adesso teniamo duro fino a giugno e poi costruiamo qualcosa di importante, le basi ci sono!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Vuole andare alla Juve


----------



## Dany20 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ha tutto per diventare il nuovo Buffon. Con i piedi non è una sicurezza ma su quello si può sempre lavorare. Tra l'altro è anche un pararigori, cosa che Buffon non è mai stato.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ieri ogni 3 secondi baciava la maglia. Ma certo vuole andare via..


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2016)

Che forte sto ragazzone!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Gennaio 2017)

Un'altro rigore parato. E' rimasto in piedi fino alla fine, quando un portiere normale avrebbe battezzato un angolo.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

altro rigore parato! grande Gigio.. ma sui i gol poteva fare meglio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> altro rigore parato! grande Gigio.. ma sui i gol poteva fare meglio



Sul primo non poteva farci nulla. Sul secondo poteva fare meglio sull'uscita che fatto mi pare su Obi... Sulla respinta poi è andata male.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sul primo non poteva farci nulla. Sul secondo poteva fare meglio sull'uscita che fatto mi pare su Obi... Sulla respinta poi è andata male.




è stato un po poco reattivo sul primo... ma effettivamente era difficile da prendere


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

senza la sua parata si andava sul 3-0 e buonanotte ai suonatori.

decisivo anche stasera.


----------



## Kaw (16 Gennaio 2017)

Il vero miracolo l'ha fatto sul 2-1 nell'occasione del gol annullato.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Sul gol del 2-0 ?


----------



## Alfabri (16 Gennaio 2017)

Boh si pretendono cose impossibili, cosa poteva fare sui gol? L'impossibile l'ha fatto sulla rete annullata al torino, da 196 a 0 cm in 1 nanosecondo. Mi vien da ridere a pensare che nei nostri anni d'oro bazzicava sovente la porta tal Zeljko Kalac, che per fare la medesima operazione ci metteva un paio di mensilità.


----------



## Kaw (21 Gennaio 2017)

Colpevole su entrambi i gol stasera...


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Dieci milioni? Sì di calci nel sedere. Due papere da dilettante.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Criticate Donnarumma e dite dieci milioni qui, rinnovo là. Ma scherzate? Un pò di riconoscenza per quello che ha fatto fino ad ora e tolleranza per un portiere di 17 anni e da due titolare. Commenti inascoltabili e spero dettati solo dalla delusione per il momento attuale di tutta la squadra.


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Gennaio 2017)

si pero' calma a santificarlo o criticarlo perche' e' giusto che sbagli qualche partita , come quella di stasera , ma deve essere anche redarguito dal suo allenatore perche' ha sbagliato posizione in entrambi i gol del napoli.


----------



## marcokaka (21 Gennaio 2017)

E' un grandissimo portiere, però bisogna dire la verità, oggi nei primi due gol poteva fare qualcosina di più.


----------



## URABALO (22 Gennaio 2017)

Peggior partita dell'anno da parte sua,eppure qualche sprazzo da fenomeno vero l'ha fatto vedere lo stesso.
Troppi punti guadagnati grazie ai suoi miracoli per stare qui a fasciarsi la testa.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

Oggi male, ma la sua bravura non si discute. In ogni caso, Raiola rovinerà anche lui e mi dispiace tanto.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Gennaio 2017)

Gigio è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Gennaio 2017)

Se pensate che abbia delle cople sui gol, c'è qualche problema


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se pensate che abbia delle cople sui gol, c'è qualche problema



certo che le ha, dai su...il gol in mezzo alle gambe da posizione defilata? ma per me quello dove poteva fare ancora di più era sul tiro di insigne che non era affatto angolato.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Gennaio 2017)

sul secondo gol del napoli colpe ne ha e anche parecchie direi....resta sempre un fenomeno ma è umano....


----------



## Serginho (22 Gennaio 2017)

Stasera non esattamente all'altezza ma non mi sembrano papere, per cui c'e' poco da criticare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> certo che le ha, dai su...il gol in mezzo alle gambe da posizione defilata? ma per me quello dove poteva fare ancora di più era sul tiro di insigne che non era affatto angolato.



L'unica cosa è sul secondo gol che con un po' di fortuna non passa in mezzo alle gambe, ma è solo perché ci ha abituati troppo bene.

Sul primo cos'avrebbe dovuto fare?


----------



## Dany20 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Per carità è forte, ha solo 17 anni ma ne deve fare di strada. Voliamo basso con questo ragazzo. Ieri forse la sua peggior partita.


----------



## robs91 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fossero i primi errori che fa....Comunque è ancora molto giovane,quindi ci sta,quello che non va bene è chiedere uno stipendio da fenomeno che in questo momento non è assolutamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa è sul secondo gol che con un po' di fortuna non passa in mezzo alle gambe, ma è solo perché ci ha abituati troppo bene.
> 
> Sul primo cos'avrebbe dovuto fare?



ma non scherziamo. Fortuna de che? ha sbagliato. Ciò non significa che sia scarso o che non stia facendo cose sensazionali per la sua età. Ma se sbaglia va detto come tutti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ma non scherziamo. Il primo gol è un errore tecnico, non ci si tuffa con due mani su un tiro del genere. Sul secondo la farfallata mi pare oltremodo evidente


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Gennaio 2017)

impossibile criticare Donnarumma dai su fate i bravi. E' quello dei miracoli , dei punti presi grazie a lui, non si può crocifiggere un giocatore come lui per una partita sbagliata. 

Gli errori gravi sono quelli di impostazione di Montella nel voler giocare con la linea alta con un napoli mostruoso nei tagli lunghi e scappando alle spalle. Quelli di Calabria che invece di mettersi alle spalle e seguire la linea scappa con il giocatore togliendolo dal fuorigioco. Gomez messo malissimo e spaesato per la prima mezz'ora. Non prendiamocela con Donnarumma , non si può pretendere che sia perfetto ogni santo intervento. Prendiamocela con quelli che non beccano una partita dal 1990 o che non sono degni di giocare in Serie A (ogni riferimento a Sosa è puramente casuale).


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> impossibile criticare Donnarumma dai su fate i bravi. E' quello dei miracoli , dei punti presi grazie a lui, non si può crocifiggere un giocatore come lui per una partita sbagliata.
> 
> Gli errori gravi sono quelli di impostazione di Montella nel voler giocare con la linea alta con un napoli mostruoso nei tagli lunghi e scappando alle spalle. Quelli di Calabria che invece di mettersi alle spalle e seguire la linea scappa con il giocatore togliendolo dal fuorigioco. Gomez messo malissimo e spaesato per la prima mezz'ora. Non prendiamocela con Donnarumma , non si può pretendere che sia perfetto ogni santo intervento. Prendiamocela con quelli che non beccano una partita dal 1990 o che non sono degni di giocare in Serie A (ogni riferimento a Sosa è puramente casuale).



eridaje...ma nessuno sta dicendo che è scarso o che sia un bluff, ha sbagliato una partita, punto. Capita a tutti e va detto. Non è lesa maestà se lo si fa notare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eridaje...ma nessuno sta dicendo che è scarso o che sia un bluff, ha sbagliato una partita, punto. Capita a tutti e va detto. Non è lesa maestà se lo si fa notare.



Beh, in realtà oggi ho letto alcuni commenti nel forum che parlano già di spedirlo via a calci nel sedere.
Leggermente iperbolico.


----------



## Djici (22 Gennaio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh, in realtà oggi ho letto alcuni commenti nel forum che parlano già di spedirlo via a calci nel sedere.
> Leggermente iperbolico.



Penso che quelli che hanno reagito cosi lo hanno fatto sopratutto per quanto letto su Raiola e sul ingaggio monstre che vuole per non scappare a zero (forse pure andando alla Juve)... e non per due interventi un po "sbagliati".
Sbaglia e sbagliava Buffon... non e che Donnarumma sia un cyborg... pure lui sbagliera... pure lui prendera gol perche svirgolera un rilancio o si prendera un espulsione e un rigore contro perche si sara butatto come un killer su l'attacante che stava perdendo palla.

Ma per favore, non facciamo come i juventini... i giocatori possono sbagliare, si, ma i tifosi possono pure farlo notare senza iniziare polemiche assurde.
Non stiamo dicendo che deve essere fischiato da tutto San Siro... ma siamo abbastanza intelligenti per sapere che non e stato perfetto ieri sera.
Finita li.
Alla prossima torna a parere tutto quello che sara parabile.


----------



## URABALO (23 Gennaio 2017)

Dite quello che volete,ma se questi sono gli errori che concede durante una stagione io ci metterei la firma.
Con un portiere normale quei due gol si potevano subire lo stesso.
Ma un portiere normale(non scarso attenzione) non ti porta 15 punti di differenziale positivo come questo mostro di 17 anni che abbiamo tra i pali.

Ha sbagliato per quelli che sono i suoi standard una partita,andiamo avanti perché la perfezione non esiste,specie per un ruolo così delicato dove in pochissimi istanti devi saperti mettere in gioco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Gennaio 2017)

Non le definirei papere, direi solo che ci ha abituati a interventi incredibili e in questi 2 poteva fare di più, ma prendere quei gol non è affatto uno scandalo.

Per il resto, forza Donnarumma sempre!


----------



## Heaven (23 Gennaio 2017)

Irritante comunque la stampa su di lui, ogni minima cosa che fa viene osannato


----------



## URABALO (23 Gennaio 2017)

Che poi le aspettative sono talmente alte su di lui che lo si giudica di conseguenza.
La maggior parte dei portieri avessero parato quei due tiri si parlerebbe di miracoli,perché il primo era comunque alto e diagonale diretta sul secondo palo,mentre sul secondo c'era comunque il giocatore a tu per tu che è sempre una situazione estremamente delicata per un portiere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Quello che mi interessa di Donnarumma è vedere che impara dai propri errori (che quest anno sono piuttosto frequenti).

Ad esempio nelle prime giornate tantissime volte (almeo tre gol di cui per fortuna due annullati) è stato sorpreso sul suo palo perchè troppo spesso tende ad anticipare la copertura della diagonale. Eppure in finale di supercoppa su un pericoloso tiro di Higuain sul primo palo lui l'ha gestito con disinvoltura in quanto aveva imparato dagli errori.

Deve migliorare sulla copertura della porta, sul piazzamento (gol di Naingollan...) nel gioco con i piedi.
Ma questo è ragazzo intelligente che si applica. Diventerà un fenomeno assoluto.

Detto ciò non è perchè lui è quello che è che in tutti i gol subiti si va a cercare un colpevole diverso dal portiere. Tante volte la colpa principale è li.


----------



## Miracle1980 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Sul primo gol ha fatto una mezza papera sabato. Anche se una percentuale di colpa va attribuita anche a Sosa, che ha perso palla malamente.
Il secondo gol è stata colpa della difesa (Calabria) che si è fatta tagliare da Calleon...poi sull'uno contro uno Donnarumma forse poteva fare di più ma il tunnel può capitare.
Quest'anno, per me, ha sbagliato contro l'Empoli (quel gol sull'uscita ''azzardata'') e contro la Roma (piazzamento sul gol di Naingolan).
Tutto sommato è un ottimo rendimento, considerando quanto sbagliano gli altri portieri...


----------



## davoreb (23 Gennaio 2017)

ha subito due goals normali che essendo un fenomeno ci aspettavamo che salvasse.

poi ha fatto un miracolo in uscita.

partita da 5.5, 6.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Gennaio 2017)

ha responsabilità su entrambi i gol del Napoli, ma giornate storte possono capitare anche ad un fenomeno come lui


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Sul primo gol ha fatto una mezza papera sabato. Anche se una percentuale di colpa va attribuita anche a Sosa, che ha perso palla malamente.
> Il secondo gol è stata colpa della difesa (Calabria) che si è fatta tagliare da Calleon...poi sull'uno contro uno Donnarumma forse poteva fare di più ma il tunnel può capitare.
> Quest'anno, per me, ha sbagliato contro l'Empoli (quel gol sull'uscita ''azzardata'') e contro la Roma (piazzamento sul gol di Naingolan).
> Tutto sommato è un ottimo rendimento, considerando quanto sbagliano gli altri portieri...



Sassuolo anche


----------



## Gas (24 Gennaio 2017)

Per la cronaca, questo è quel che si dice in UK, fonte un mio collega:
"You were totally right on Donnarumma - today there is a big piece about him on Sky Sports - about how good he is and saying already Man Utd and Chelsea want to sign him *but he wants to stay with Milan*"


----------



## kolao95 (24 Gennaio 2017)

I due errori sui due gol sono evidenti, altroché. Comunque Gigio è un fenomeno, un prodigio, mi spiace aver esagerato nei commenti sabato sera, ma ero incavolato nero per la sconfitta immeritata.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Gennaio 2017)

sulla cazzetta ho letto commenti assurdi su di lui... colpevole sul gol di Pjanic... mah...


----------



## Alfabri (26 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sulla cazzetta ho letto commenti assurdi su di lui... colpevole sul gol di Pjanic... mah...



Diciamo che è partito una frazione di secondo in ritardo. Diciamo anche che i calci di punizione per qualche motivo sembra sempre soffrirli. Sicuramente troverà un modo di metterci una pezza lavorandoci su, ma secondo questo è un limite che ha. Non credo sia problema di esplosività o reattività. Sembra una questione di sincronia: è come se preparasse la spinta quella frazione di secondo in ritardo cercando di leggere troppo accuratamente la traiettoria, e finisce spesso fregato. A memoria non mi vengono in mente tutti, però sono quasi sicuro che 4 o 5 gol simili a quello di Pjanic li abbia subiti in questo anno e mezzo da titolare, correggetemi se sbaglio.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è partito una frazione di secondo in ritardo. Diciamo anche che i calci di punizione per qualche motivo sembra sempre soffrirli. Sicuramente troverà un modo di metterci una pezza lavorandoci su, ma secondo questo è un limite che ha. Non credo sia problema di esplosività o reattività. Sembra una questione di sincronia: è come se preparasse la spinta quella frazione di secondo in ritardo cercando di leggere troppo accuratamente la traiettoria, e finisce spesso fregato. A memoria non mi vengono in mente tutti, però sono quasi sicuro che 4 o 5 gol simili a quello di Pjanic li abbia subiti in questo anno e mezzo da titolare, correggetemi se sbaglio.



Sicuramente è una questione legata a non veder partire il pallone. Perché donnarumma ha dimostrato di saperci arrivare se parte in tempo. Magari vede il pallone che viene calciato, ma finché non passa la barriera non puoi avere la certezza sulla reale traiettoria.
Nel secondo tempo ieri alla seconda punizione di pjanic infatti era partito prima di vedere la vera traiettoria del pallone e era rimasto spiazzato (pjanic aveva calciato molto più centrale, per fortuna alto).


----------



## 666psycho (26 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è partito una frazione di secondo in ritardo. Diciamo anche che i calci di punizione per qualche motivo sembra sempre soffrirli. Sicuramente troverà un modo di metterci una pezza lavorandoci su, ma secondo questo è un limite che ha. Non credo sia problema di esplosività o reattività. Sembra una questione di sincronia: è come se preparasse la spinta quella frazione di secondo in ritardo cercando di leggere troppo accuratamente la traiettoria, e finisce spesso fregato. A memoria non mi vengono in mente tutti, però sono quasi sicuro che 4 o 5 gol simili a quello di Pjanic li abbia subiti in questo anno e mezzo da titolare, correggetemi se sbaglio.


Si ok, ma la palla era cmq angolata, mica gliela tirata in bocca... ho letto cose esagerate...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

La punizione di Pjanic è stata fantastica, lui aveva messo la barriera giusta e si era posizionato bene ma quando uno tira così arrivarci è questione di fortuna, di partire quel secondo prima sennò puoi solo raccoglierla dalla rete..

In ogni caso ieri non mi ha entusiasmato, diversi rinvii sbilenchi, buona la parata nel finale, unica volta in cui ha mostrato le sue doti


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è partito una frazione di secondo in ritardo. Diciamo anche che i calci di punizione per qualche motivo sembra sempre soffrirli. Sicuramente troverà un modo di metterci una pezza lavorandoci su, ma secondo questo è un limite che ha. Non credo sia problema di esplosività o reattività. Sembra una questione di sincronia: è come se preparasse la spinta quella frazione di secondo in ritardo cercando di leggere troppo accuratamente la traiettoria, e finisce spesso fregato. A memoria non mi vengono in mente tutti, però sono quasi sicuro che 4 o 5 gol simili a quello di Pjanic li abbia subiti in questo anno e mezzo da titolare, correggetemi se sbaglio.



Qualche cappella la fa, come tutti...ma ha 18 anni..l'unico errore davvero grave è stato con la Roma


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo me avete qualche problema. La punizione di Pjanic era imparabile per tutti. Se ci fosse stato Neur o Buffon l'esito sarebbe stato lo stesso


----------



## Eziomare (26 Gennaio 2017)

Vola basso ragazzo, altro che 9 milioni all'anno, la strada e' ancora lunga.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2017)

su youtube c'erano dei video di Buffon a 18 anni. Papere incredibili. 
Credo sia abbastanza normale. A quell'età ci si masturba in bagno coi giornaletti di Playboy  Lui gioca titolare nel Milan (magari fa la stessa pratica con i giornaletti, ma non cambia il fatto che a quell'età gli errori di inesperienza e la continuità sono 2 pecche che si devono limare. La capacità di limarle determina a che livello arriverai. Non posso non citare Pato, El Shaarawy, Nian e tanti altri giovani che non sono più esplosi).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> su youtube c'erano dei video di Buffon a 18 anni. Papere incredibili.



A volte è bene ricordarlo. Per non parlare di quelle di Neuer anche in età ben più avanzata.


----------



## Alfabri (26 Gennaio 2017)

La mia era soltanto una osservazione tecnica, e scaturisce proprio dal fatto che per lui quel tipo di parate sono possibili fisicamente (mentre non lo sono per il 99% dei portieri professionisti). Ha un'esplosività abbinata a statura da vero fuoriclasse. Quindi per me è un dovere che impari a metterci una pezza sulle punizioni, ma non è assolutamente una critica per il gol di ieri. Come per Locatelli, è giovane, ha un talento incredibile, si farà se avrà voglia di lavorare sodo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Gennaio 2017)

Chi parla di sue responsabilità sul gol di Pjanic o sta male oppure non capisce niente di calcio. Senza offesa eh, ma davvero non si può sentire sta cosa (Sconcerti il primo)


----------



## Gas (26 Gennaio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me avete qualche problema. La punizione di Pjanic era imparabile per tutti. Se ci fosse stato Neur o Buffon l'esito sarebbe stato lo stesso



Non sono d'accordo. Se riguardi il video del goal vedrai che non si è esteso bene, forse non l'avrebbe presa lo stesso ma se avessi visto un tuffo con estensione completa ti avrei dato ragione, lui ieri su quel tiro non ha fatto il massimo.
Non fraintendere, lo adoro, stravedo per lui, ma ieri è stato imperfetto e non mi sento di nasconderlo.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Chi parla di sue responsabilità sul gol di Pjanic o sta male oppure non capisce niente di calcio. Senza offesa eh, ma davvero non si può sentire sta cosa (Sconcerti il primo)


Ma perché questi assolutismi? " O e' come dico io oppure non capisci un c**** di calcio"? Ma e' tanto difficile accettare un parere discorde? A volte ho l'impressione (e non mi riferisco a te) che sul forum certi elementi della rosa godano di una sorta di immunita', altri sembrano invece fungere da pungiball umani .


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Se riguardi il video del goal vedrai che non si è esteso bene, forse non l'avrebbe presa lo stesso ma se avessi visto un tuffo con estensione completa ti avrei dato ragione, lui ieri su quel tiro non ha fatto il massimo.
> Non fraintendere, lo adoro, stravedo per lui, ma ieri è stato imperfetto e non mi sento di nasconderlo.



.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ma perché questi assolutismi? " O e' come dico io oppure non capisci un c**** di calcio"? Ma e' tanto difficile accettare un parere discorde? A volte ho l'impressione (e non mi riferisco certo a te) che sul forum certi elementi della rosa godano di una sorta di immunita', altri sembrano invece fungere da pungiball umani .



Non lo so, a me sembra che in Italia ci sia una "caccia all'errore del portiere". Una cosa che solo qui in Italia si vede (da parte dei tifosi o dei giornali) questa cosa io la chiamo malattia. 

Alle olimpiadi Kwon Chang-hoon aveva fatto un gol spettacolare. Un siluro all'incrocio a 97 km/h...all'estero tutti hanno applaudito la prodezza del coreano. 

In Italia? Si è parlato di come il portiere si sia fatto sorprendere sul suo palo, ignorando il fatto che si trattasse di un siluro imparabile per qualsiasi portiere. Manco Buffon avrebbe parato quel tiro.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Se riguardi il video del goal vedrai che non si è esteso bene, forse non l'avrebbe presa lo stesso ma se avessi visto un tuffo con estensione completa ti avrei dato ragione, lui ieri su quel tiro non ha fatto il massimo.
> Non fraintendere, lo adoro, stravedo per lui, ma ieri è stato imperfetto e non mi sento di nasconderlo.



Già, è sempre lo stesso problema.

Questo qui non ha forza nelle gambe. Si vede anche nel gol di Insigne, e in altri 120.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non lo so, a me sembra che in Italia ci sia una "caccia all'errore del portiere". Una cosa che solo qui in Italia si vede (da parte dei tifosi o dei giornali) questa cosa io la chiamo malattia.
> 
> Alle olimpiadi Kwon Chang-hoon aveva fatto un gol spettacolare. Un siluro all'incrocio a 97 km/h...all'estero tutti hanno applaudito la prodezza del coreano.
> 
> In Italia? Si è parlato di come il portiere si sia fatto sorprendere sul suo palo, ignorando il fatto che si trattasse di un siluro imparabile per qualsiasi portiere. Manco Buffon avrebbe parato quel tiro.



Va detto che in tutto il mondo non esiste in nessun paese una cultura del portiere come in italia..noi abbiamo avuto veri e proprio fenomeni che gli altri manco si sognano..
In francia si spippavano per Bartez e Lama, in spagna hanno girato con Zubizzareta fino a 40 anni e poi pareva che casillas fosse un fenomeno, in brasile con Taffarel e Julio cesar, in Inghilterra giravano con Seaman 40enne e via discorrendo..

Solo i tedeschi hanno avuto un paio di portieri come Kanh e Kopke davvero forti, e ora Neur..

Noi avevamo gente come Pagliuca o Toldo a fare le riserve...Rossi manco andava in nazionale..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va detto che in tutto il mondo non esiste in nessun paese una cultura del portiere come in italia..noi abbiamo avuto veri e proprio fenomeni che gli altri manco si sognano..
> In francia si spippavano per Bartez e Lama, in spagna hanno girato con Zubizzareta fino a 40 anni e poi pareva che casillas fosse un fenomeno, in brasile con Taffarel e Julio cesar, in Inghilterra giravano con Seaman 40enne e via discorrendo..
> 
> Solo i tedeschi hanno avuto un paio di portieri come Kanh e Kopke davvero forti, e ora Neur..
> ...



Ah si anche questo è vero. Forse nasce da questa cosa la malattia o l'ossessione chiamatela come vi pare.


----------



## Alfabri (26 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Già, è sempre lo stesso problema.
> 
> Questo qui non ha forza nelle gambe. Si vede anche nel gol di Insigne, e in altri 120.



Se vabbè ciaone proprio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Gennaio 2017)

Diventerà un fenomeno, già adesso è fortissimo, ma come persona mi scade molto. Bare le bizze per il rinnovo a 17 anni, con la squadra che "tifi" e dove hai fatto tutto il percorso delle giovanili non è il massimo.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Gennaio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Diventerà un fenomeno, già adesso è fortissimo, ma come persona mi scade molto. Bare le bizze per il rinnovo a 17 anni, con la squadra che "tifi" e dove hai fatto tutto il percorso delle giovanili non è il massimo.



Io non ci credo, e' quel pozzo senza fondo di Raiola che secondo me alimenta ambiguamente certe voci, alla stipula del nuovo contratto spero che Gigio dimostrerà coi fatti di tenere alla maglia.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va detto che in tutto il mondo non esiste in nessun paese una cultura del portiere come in italia..noi abbiamo avuto veri e proprio fenomeni che gli altri manco si sognano..
> In francia si spippavano per Bartez e Lama, in spagna hanno girato con Zubizzareta fino a 40 anni e poi pareva che casillas fosse un fenomeno, in brasile con Taffarel e Julio cesar, in Inghilterra giravano con Seaman 40enne e via discorrendo..
> 
> Solo i tedeschi hanno avuto un paio di portieri come Kanh e Kopke davvero forti, e ora Neur..
> ...



Discorso che non fa una piega.

Comunque Gigio mi pare un pò in calo...e ha ragione chi gli vede poca "forza" nelle gambe...probabilmente sarà per la stazza, anche in relazione alla giovane età.
Detto questo, per adesso la storia del rinnovo è tutta solo dei giornali...io dalla bocca sua non ho sentito niente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Discorso che non fa una piega.
> 
> Comunque Gigio mi pare un pò in calo...e ha ragione chi gli vede poca "forza" nelle gambe...probabilmente sarà per la stazza, anche in relazione alla giovane età.
> Detto questo, per adesso la storia del rinnovo è tutta solo dei giornali...io dalla bocca sua non ho sentito niente.



Lungi da me criticare Gigio suvvia..ieri la punizione era oggettivamente un capolavoro, il 90% dei portieri avrebbe preso gol..poi è vero che se guardi come si è buttatto e che posizione ha assunto in volo mi è parso un po' "goffo"...ma raga, ha 17 anni...


----------



## Gas (26 Gennaio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Diventerà un fenomeno, già adesso è fortissimo, ma come persona mi scade molto. Bare le bizze per il rinnovo a 17 anni, con la squadra che "tifi" e dove hai fatto tutto il percorso delle giovanili non è il massimo.



Un mio collega inglese mi ha detto che nelle loro trasmissioni sportive dicono che Chelsea e Man City vorrebbero Donnarumma ma che lui non vuole lasciare il Milan.
Giusto per dire che ad ognuno dicono quel che vogliono che capisca.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Se vabbè ciaone proprio



La parata a Memushaj, la parata a Khedira in campionato, e te ne posso dire altre 100. Tutte parate normali che sembrano miracoli perchè non spinge con le gambe.

Avrà anche l'apertura alare du due metri, ma se ti butti moscio...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Per me l'errore c'è. Si era posizionato al centro e infatti mi sono detto prima che Pjanic calciasse "meno male che si è messo al centro e non troppo a sinistra, tanto Pjanic le calcia tutte sopra la barriera" ed ero straconvinto che ci arrivasse, invece si è tuffato senza un minimo di forza nelle gambe. Non è un errore grave come quelli commessi domenica, però insomma.. Siamo già al terzo errore in pochi giorni. Comunque sia non ha neanche 18 anni, le sue qualità sono sconfinate, così come i margini di miglioramento. Forza Gigio.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Per me l'errore c'è. Si era posizionato al centro e infatti mi sono detto prima che Pjanic calciasse "meno male che si è messo al centro e non troppo a sinistra, tanto Pjanic le calcia tutte sopra la barriera" *ed ero straconvinto che ci arrivasse, invece si è tuffato senza un minimo di forza nelle gambe. Non è un errore grave come quelli commessi domenica, però insomma.. Siamo già al terzo errore in pochi giorni. Comunque sia non ha neanche 18 anni, le sue qualità sono sconfinate, così come i margini di miglioramento. Forza Gigio.



Anche io.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo, e' quel pozzo senza fondo di Raiola che secondo me alimenta ambiguamente certe voci, alla stipula del nuovo contratto spero che Gigio dimostrerà coi fatti di tenere alla maglia.



Raiola però non è il tutore di Donnarumma, il quale non mi risulta che sia incapace di intendere e di volere. Uno che a 17 anni, per bocca del procuratore, lancia messaggi del tipo "datemi i big money, guardate che la Juve è interessata, ehhh boh prima voglio sentire i cinesi ))))))))" mi scade molto come persona.
Abbiamo ricoperto d'oro Montolivo, la dirigenza del Milan può essere criticata per moltissimi aspetti, ma sugli ingaggi nessuno può dire niente, visto che strapaghiamo tutti. Non c'era bisogno di questi sotterfugi per avere un contratto vantaggioso.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per me l'errore c'è. Si era posizionato al centro e infatti mi sono detto prima che Pjanic calciasse "meno male che si è messo al centro e non troppo a sinistra, tanto Pjanic le calcia tutte sopra la barriera" ed ero straconvinto che ci arrivasse, invece si è tuffato senza un minimo di forza nelle gambe. Non è un errore grave come quelli commessi domenica, però insomma.. Siamo già al terzo errore in pochi giorni. Comunque sia non ha neanche 18 anni, le sue qualità sono sconfinate, così come i margini di miglioramento. Forza Gigio.



Io ho avuto l'impressione che si lanciasse quando ha visto il pallone sopra la barriera, cioè troppo tardi per prenderlo.
In altre parole: non ha visto partire il tiro, cosa che, se l'avesse fatto, gli avrebbe fatto guadagnare quel tanto che bastava per prenderlo.
Non è la prima volta che succede. 
Deve posizionare la barriera in modo da poter vedere l'impatto piede-giocatore, che gli consenta di capire la direzione del tiro.


----------



## Alfabri (27 Gennaio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto l'impressione che si lanciasse quando ha visto il pallone sopra la barriera, cioè troppo tardi per prenderlo.
> In altre parole: non ha visto partire il tiro, cosa che, se l'avesse fatto, gli avrebbe fatto guadagnare quel tanto che bastava per prenderlo.
> Non è la prima volta che succede.
> Deve posizionare la barriera in modo da poter vedere l'impatto piede-giocatore, che gli consenta di capire la direzione del tiro.



This. Altro che mancanza di forza nelle gambe, dai.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Gennaio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Raiola però non è il tutore di Donnarumma, il quale non mi risulta che sia incapace di intendere e di volere. Uno che a 17 anni, per bocca del procuratore, lancia messaggi del tipo "datemi i big money, guardate che la Juve è interessata, ehhh boh prima voglio sentire i cinesi ))))))))" mi scade molto come persona.
> Abbiamo ricoperto d'oro Montolivo, la dirigenza del Milan può essere criticata per moltissimi aspetti, ma sugli ingaggi nessuno può dire niente, visto che strapaghiamo tutti. Non c'era bisogno di questi sotterfugi per avere un contratto vantaggioso.



Però, ad onor del vero, sono soprattutto i giornali ad aver montato questa storia.
Non escludo che siano tutte baggianate, il Milan già gli avrebbe fatto il primo contratto ritoccato al compimento dei 18 anni, si aspetta quel momento lì e basta.
Che poi, anche se fosse che Raiola sta lavorando sotto traccia per avere più soldi, conta compunque la volontà del giocatore...che deve pensare solo al campo, i procuratori stanno lì apposta a parlare di contratti al posto loro, dubito che Raiola si metta a parlare con Gigio della strategia che vuole adottare per strappare un ingaggio più alto.
Gli dirà tipo "Ti va bene se riesco a farti avere 4 mln all'anno?"
Risposta "Sì sì ok, va bene"
E chiusa lì.


----------



## Heaven (27 Gennaio 2017)

Se stiamo a criticare Donnarumma stiamo freschi...

Ps. Buffon ha preso un goal identico sempre da Pjanic in un Roma-Juve


----------



## de sica (27 Gennaio 2017)

Gigio, se ci leggi, stai tranquillo. Sbaglia quanto vuoi, purché ti faccia crescere come portiere, perché hai 17 anni, ed è lecito sbagliare. Poi parliamo di errori di esperienza che acquisterai man mano. Sappi che i tifosi di questo forum sono tutti con te e ti sosterranno sempre. Però una cosa non devi fare: andare a una squadra come la Juve, quello NO. Perché se mai farai un passo simile, allora sarà lecito ed ovvio che ti tirerai tutto l'odio dei tifosi rossoneri. Ci vogliono principi nella vita, ed il rispetto della propria storia e di chi ti ha permesso di diventare quello che sognavi è uno dei primi. Sei cresciuto e ti sei fatto qui, nel MILAN. Volere è potere, ricorda sempre. Se vuoi rimanere qui e vincere qui, accadrà. Non ci sono Galliani o raiola che tengano. Però devi farlo con la tua testa, non con quella degli altri


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Gennaio 2017)

Per tutti quelli che dicono che Gigio poteva fare di più. Ditemi il nome del vostro spacciatore per favore. L'ha messa nel 7 Pjanic.


----------



## Alfabri (27 Gennaio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che dicono che Gigio poteva fare di più. Ditemi il nome del vostro spacciatore per favore. L'ha messa nel 7 Pjanic.



Sì grazie con quella prospettiva sembra tirato a fil di palo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Sì grazie con quella prospettiva sembra tirato a fil di palo



Allora guardala da qui. Non cambia nulla. Entra sempre a fil di palo eh. Imparabile! E non lo dico per difendere Donnarumma. Se avessimo avuto in porta Storari direi le stesse parole.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Potrei mostrare tanti video di papere fatte da Buffon durante la carriera , alcune anche clamorose, e lui è considerato il portiere più forte della storia. Ogni giocatore farà i suoi errori, la buccia di un portiere ha un risalto maggiore perchè ha conseguenze peggiori di un goal clamoroso sbagliato da un attaccante. 

Inoltre io di papere enormi non ne ho ancora viste, errori si (come è umano) , ma bucce non ne ho viste. Quando le farà aimè perchè capita a tutti prima o poi , sarà successo e andremo avanti. Ma la stoffa di un portiere si vede da tantissime altre cose, spesso la gente ha la memoria a lungo termine annebbiata. 

Ruttosporc costruisce un caso perchè gli rode che il prossimo portiere più forte del mondo lo abbiamo noi, e fanno di tutto per cercare di costruire castelli di carta sul nulla.


----------



## Alfabri (27 Gennaio 2017)

Infatti, il presupposto è proprio che parliamo del migliore al mondo. Quindi, soprattutto guardando la ripresa dal retroporta della Rai è evidente che c'erano margini affinchè il miglior portiere al mondo potesse fare di più. Ma è acqua passata, va bene così, l'importante è che resti con la testa sulle spalle e pensi a migliorare invece che ai milioni di Maiola.


----------



## robs91 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Anche oggi lungi dall'essere perfetto,anzi...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Può fare meglio. Oggi 5.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Gennaio 2017)

Imperfetto oggi. Avrebbe dovuto bloccare il pallone, poi partire palla al piede scartandosi tutti e infine segnare con un delizioso tiro a giro. 

Questo in entrambi i gol subiti.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Gennaio 2017)

Quello che è in atto su Donnarumma è un qualcosa di assurdo, machiavellico e scandaloso allo stesso tempo.
Mi sembra evidente come ci sia un ordine dall'alto di screditare questo ragazzo, di mettere problemi la dove non ci sono tra il Milan e Gigio e rovinare questo rapporto. TUtti i giornali ormai si sono accodati con questa storia che i milanisti non vedono di buon occhio gigio per queste sue ultime partite, e addirittura che lo abbiamo scaricato!!!! maledetti. Quanta malafede.
Su Sky ieri lo schifo più indescrivibile dove parlavano di sta caxxata colossale piuttosto che parlare del fallo di De Paul su De Sciglio o del problema Allegri-Dybala. Vergognosi. Mi sembra evidente che qualcuno ce lo vuole portare via e comincio a capire anche chi.


----------



## SecondoRosso (30 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quello che è in atto su Donnarumma è un qualcosa di assurdo, machiavellico e scandaloso allo stesso tempo.
> Mi sembra evidente come ci sia un ordine dall'alto di screditare questo ragazzo, di mettere problemi la dove non ci sono tra il Milan e Gigio e rovinare questo rapporto. TUtti i giornali ormai si sono accodati con questa storia che i milanisti non vedono di buon occhio gigio per queste sue ultime partite, e addirittura che lo abbiamo scaricato!!!! maledetti. Quanta malafede.
> Su Sky ieri lo schifo più indescrivibile dove parlavano di sta caxxata colossale piuttosto che parlare del fallo di De Paul su De Sciglio o del problema Allegri-Dybala. Vergognosi. Mi sembra evidente che qualcuno ce lo vuole portare via e comincio a capire anche chi.



Purtroppo è così ma non credo sia stupido, allo stadio è sempre uno dei più applauditi e sostenuti quindi non penso si lasci turbare dal gossip fantacalcistico se è intelligente...

La Surva Sud e i tifosi gli mostrano più calore di quello che magari in realtà si meriti...

Forza Gigiooooo!!


----------



## Victorss (30 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Imperfetto oggi. Avrebbe dovuto bloccare il pallone, poi partire palla al piede scartandosi tutti e infine segnare con un delizioso tiro a giro.
> 
> Questo in entrambi i gol subiti.



Giusto, dimentichi però spiccare il volo verso Milano a fine partita come Neo in Matrix.


----------



## SecondoRosso (30 Gennaio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Giusto, dimentichi però spiccare il volo verso Milano a fine partita come Neo in Matrix.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quello che è in atto su Donnarumma è un qualcosa di assurdo, machiavellico e scandaloso allo stesso tempo.
> Mi sembra evidente come ci sia un ordine dall'alto di screditare questo ragazzo, di mettere problemi la dove non ci sono tra il Milan e Gigio e rovinare questo rapporto. TUtti i giornali ormai si sono accodati con questa storia che i milanisti non vedono di buon occhio gigio per queste sue ultime partite, e addirittura che lo abbiamo scaricato!!!! maledetti. Quanta malafede.
> Su Sky ieri lo schifo più indescrivibile dove parlavano di sta caxxata colossale piuttosto che parlare del fallo di De Paul su De Sciglio o del problema Allegri-Dybala. Vergognosi. Mi sembra evidente che qualcuno ce lo vuole portare via e comincio a capire anche chi.



Chissà chi eh? Maledetti


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Pagano 3/4 scemi per scrivere sul web... i giornali ci ricamano... e raiola e la juve godono.
Spero che la famiglia e gigio siano intelligenti e capiscano che i tifosi lo adorano.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Febbraio 2017)

VERGOGNA, Tuttosport di melma, vergogna!!! andate a vedere la prima pagina di domani.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2017)

Raiola ha sguinzagliato i cani.
Una cosa mi fa paura, Raiola potrebbe avere clamorosamente chiesto a Donnarumma di giocare meno bene del solito, facendo qualche paperella in questo momentaccio di tutta la squadra, non avrei problemi a credere che stia montando la cessione già ora per prendere per il collo i cinesozzi col rinnovo astronomico.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Febbraio 2017)

.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> VERGOGNA, Tuttosport di melma, vergogna!!! andate a vedere la prima pagina di domani.



Secondo me è finita e basta


----------



## martinmilan (1 Febbraio 2017)

Se arrivano i cinesi e investono qualcosa allora resta sicuro e con un ingaggio cme tutti gli altri.
Se resta SB allora è giusto che vada via.


----------



## de sica (1 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Gigio, se ci leggi, stai tranquillo. Sbaglia quanto vuoi, purché ti faccia crescere come portiere, perché hai 17 anni, ed è lecito sbagliare. Poi parliamo di errori di esperienza che acquisterai man mano. Sappi che i tifosi di questo forum sono tutti con te e ti sosterranno sempre. Però una cosa non devi fare: andare a una squadra come la Juve, quello NO. Perché se mai farai un passo simile, allora sarà lecito ed ovvio che ti tirerai tutto l'odio dei tifosi rossoneri. Ci vogliono principi nella vita, ed il rispetto della propria storia e di chi ti ha permesso di diventare quello che sognavi è uno dei primi. Sei cresciuto e ti sei fatto qui, nel MILAN. Volere è potere, ricorda sempre. Se vuoi rimanere qui e vincere qui, accadrà. Non ci sono Galliani o raiola che tengano. Però devi farlo con la tua testa, non con quella degli altri



Ribadisco il mio pensiero. Se andrà via, sarà solo per una sua scelta. Baresi è stato in B due volte con la nostra maglia. Mi auguro mostri più gratitudine al club che l'ha lanciato e del quale si professa tifoso.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Febbraio 2017)

Sicuro, alla fine conta la volontà del giocatore. Se va via dal Milan la colpa è sua, non di nessun altro.


----------



## koti (1 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> VERGOGNA, Tuttosport di melma, vergogna!!! andate a vedere la prima pagina di domani.


La critica più "feroce" che ho sentito/letto è stata "oggi ha giocato male".

Ma cosa si inventano? Vergognosi i giornali.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Gigio o chiunque altro crederà mica che per davvero qualcuno lo abbia criticato pesantemente? Spero vivamente che sia abbastanza intelligente da capire che è fortissimo e che ovviamente sono invenzioni di quel napuli di Raiola e dei giornali poichè nessuno dei tifosi si sognerebbe di criticarlo o addirittura volersene sbarazzare per due partite da 6 in pagella anzi che da 9. Perchè se la pensasse davvero così sarebbe in tutto e per tutto l'erede di Buffon...


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

Hanno detto a top calcio che ha fatto un gesto ai tifosi a fine partita


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2017)

oggi ha evitato danni peggiori


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Febbraio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Hanno detto a top calcio che ha fatto un gesto ai tifosi a fine partita



Io aspetterei a vedere un video, un'immagine... prima di parlarne.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Hanno detto a top calcio che ha fatto un gesto ai tifosi a fine partita



Un gesto di saluto, in base a quello che riferiscono. Hanno già montato un caso.


----------



## Baresinho (5 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un gesto di saluto, in base a quello che riferiscono. Hanno già montato un caso.



Fosse cosi maiali


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Mi rifiuto di credere che abbia fatto un gestaccio, è una brava persona, umile e moderata. E mi rifiuto di credere anche che qualche somaro gli abbia rivolto critiche o insulti. Perchè se così fosse si meriterebbero di andare a seguire l'Inter. Secondo me queste notizie sono più il frutto del lavoro di Marotta, Paratici, Agnelli, quel pezzo di m di Nedved e di Raiola.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Febbraio 2017)

Non gli si può chiedere di parare un rigore a partita a questo ragazzo. Oggi ha disputato una buona prova. Bella la parata su Linetty.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Febbraio 2017)

ma alla fine s'è capito che ha fatto?


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Febbraio 2017)

I media rubbe continuano a gettare sterco, maledetti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2017)

Anche stasera ci sono le sue manone nei 3 punti.


----------



## VipMik (8 Febbraio 2017)

ed anche oggi altro miracolo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ci ha tenuto a galla anche stasera.


----------



## Therealsalva (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fenomeno vero!!!


----------



## URABALO (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fuoriclasse assoluto,punto. Almeno 12 dei 40 punti appartengono ai suoi miracoli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia Gigio , senza quella parata oggi si perdeva sicuro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2017)

Purtroppo continua il suo momento negativo, evidentemente ha staccato la spina e pensa alla Juve,

dopo non aver parato il rigore domenica scorsa ieri non è stato pronto a uscire su Pasalic in occasione del gol


----------



## Therealsalva (9 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Purtroppo continua il suo momento negativo, evidentemente ha staccato la spina e pensa alla Juve,
> 
> dopo non aver parato il rigore domenica scorsa ieri non è stato pronto a uscire su Pasalic in occasione del gol



Il tiro di Krejici Buffon l'avrebbe bloccato, pippa!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Febbraio 2017)

FENOMENALE! 

Quella parata puro istinto, mamma Gigio che oro sei.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Febbraio 2017)

Strepitoso! Il nostro portiere per i prossimi 20 anni!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Lo adoro.. i cinesi devono presentarsi col suo rinnovo quinquennale


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fenomeno vero, dategli 10 milioni all'anno. Vendendo tutto il resto della rosa a parte Bonaventura più i 150 milioni forse riusciamo a fare una squadra di 18 giocatori per essere sicuri di arrivare all'ultimo posto di europa league


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2017)

L ha pareggiata lui sta partita , Mostruoso.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

100 milioni e via (cit.)


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Meraviglioso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2017)

Il suo problema è non dimostrare i 17 anni. La gente si aspetta già cose pazzesche, perché ha abituato a questi livelli. Clamoroso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Febbraio 2017)

Io sono abbastanza giovane,quindi chiedo ai più esperti: si è mai vista una roba del genere?


----------



## Igniorante (14 Febbraio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io sono abbastanza giovane,quindi chiedo ai più esperti: si è mai vista una roba del genere?



Secondo me, pur non avendo visto alcuni fenomeni del passato come Yashin e Zoff, no...reputo Buffon forse il più forte portiere di sempre, ma Gigio è ampiamente in quell'orbita lì, anzi come personalità in campo ne ha probabilmente di più del Buffon 18enne.
Questa soprattutto è una cosa che mi lascia a bocca aperta, sembra un 30enne che gioca in SerieA e in prima squadra da 10 anni o più, poi ovvio che come qualsiasi giovane che ancora deve crescere commette anche degli errori (dovuti anche ad un modo appariscente ed impetuoso di fare il portiere), ma è comunque una roba allucinante.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2017)

Contratto fino al 2022, grazie.


----------



## URABALO (14 Febbraio 2017)

Quando sento dire che il portiere non è un ruolo determinante per le sorti della squadra impazzisco,a maggior ragione quando si dice che un fenomeno tra i pali per tanti soldi lo si deve vendere.

L'Italia ha vinto un mondiale colmando la scarsa vena dei suoi attaccanti con una difesa granitica trascinata da un Cannavaro monumentale ma anche da un Buffon che in quelle sette partite paro' tutto quello che poteva parlare su azione. Kahn nel 2002 portò quasi da solo la Germania in finale. Noi nella champions maledetta 2005 fummo a lungo imbattuti perché Dida fece per qualche mese il fenomeno.

Ora abbiamo questo prodigio di 17 anni che solo in questo campionato con le sue prodezze ha assicurato alla squadra una quantità incredibile di punti. Col Torino tra andata e ritorno direi ben 3,con la Samp due,a Firenze altro punticino,con la Juve altri due punti,a Bologna ben tre (senza quel miracolo al 99,9% non solo non si vinceva ma si sarebbe perso),quindi ieri altro punto che porta il suo marchio di fabbrica. E forse ne dimentico altre,tralasciando la supercoppa decisa da lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Quando sento dire che il portiere non è un ruolo determinante per le sorti della squadra impazzisco,a maggior ragione quando si dice che un fenomeno tra i pali per tanti soldi lo si deve vendere.
> 
> L'Italia ha vinto un mondiale colmando la scarsa vena dei suoi attaccanti con una difesa granitica trascinata da un Cannavaro monumentale ma anche da un Buffon che in quelle sette partite paro' tutto quello che poteva parlare su azione. Kahn nel 2002 portò quasi da solo la Germania in finale. Noi nella champions maledetta 2005 fummo a lungo imbattuti perché Dida fece per qualche mese il fenomeno.
> 
> Ora abbiamo questo prodigio di 17 anni che solo in questo campionato con le sue prodezze ha assicurato alla squadra una quantità incredibile di punti. Col Torino tra andata e ritorno direi ben 3,con la Samp due,a Firenze altro punticino,con la Juve altri due punti,a Bologna ben tre (senza quel miracolo al 99,9% non solo non si vinceva ma si sarebbe perso),quindi ieri altro punto che porta il suo marchio di fabbrica. E forse ne dimentico altre,tralasciando la supercoppa decisa da lui.



Volo su Kedira al 90 esimo .... dai di cosa parliamo ? questo a 18anni è un vero fenomeno , peccato per il suo agente .


----------



## Albijol (14 Febbraio 2017)

Fenomeno, finalmente dopo Dida (che però durò poco) un portiere da Champions League


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Oggi si è improvvisato quinto difensore facendo uscite rischiose, ma decisive. Mi dispiace veramente che per colpa della nostra difesa (ed oggi pure per l'arbitro che ha convalidato un gol da annullare perchè partito da un azione in fuorigioco) debba sempre subire un gol a partita. Con la difesa della Juve avrebbe subìto a stento 10 gol fino ad ora.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2017)

Lo amo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Il futuro portiere più forte al mondo.


----------



## fra29 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non possono esser un caso gli errori dal dischetto contro di lui.
Io credo che si muova alla fine e un Berardi (come prima di lui Ilicic) quando capiscono che sta andando da quella parte allargano di molto il tiro. Ovviamente avere un mostro di 2 m davanti deve fare un certo effetto.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Caressa su sky: "Ci colleghiamo con la festa di compleanno di Donnarumma che è 1 settimana che sta festeggiando sto compleanno"(con aria scocciata)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Caressa su sky: "Ci colleghiamo con la festa di compleanno di Donnarumma che è 1 settimana che sta festeggiando sto compleanno"(con aria scocciata)



E infatti dopo, piuttosto di trovare un mezzo minuto per collegarsi, hanno parlato dell'esperienza di Mauro come dirigente del Genoa...


----------



## Igniorante (27 Febbraio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Caressa su sky: "Ci colleghiamo con la festa di compleanno di Donnarumma che è 1 settimana che sta festeggiando sto compleanno"(con aria scocciata)





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E infatti dopo, piuttosto di trovare un mezzo minuto per collegarsi, hanno parlato dell'esperienza di Mauro come dirigente del Genoa...



Scommetto che se fosse stato della Juve ci avrebbero fatto una puntata intera o anche più...
Veramente non so come facciate a guardare Sky, ragazzi, invidio la vostra perseveranza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Scommetto che se fosse stato della Juve ci avrebbero fatto una puntata intera o anche più...
> Veramente non so come facciate a guardare Sky, ragazzi, invidio la vostra perseveranza.



Sky è per me imprescindibile per tutto il resto del pacchetto, cinema, serie e programmi, e anche come dirette di eventi calcio e sport preferisco comunque il loro taglio rispetto a Mediaset. Non farò mai due abbonamenti, quindi resto con Sky.

Però sicuramente certe trasmissioni, come questa di Caressa, vanno evitate come la peste


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2017)

Gigio, non posso vederti andare via, mi farebbe troppo male.

Ma allo stesso tempo non potrei biasimarti.
Com'è dura oggi essere rossoneri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Febbraio 2017)

Ti chiedo un solo favore: no alla Juve.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo un solo favore: no alla Juve.



Speriamo che si impunti almeno lui, e scelga per un Real o un Manchester.

Ma il pelato schifoso già l'ha venduto a Marotta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Peccato Gigio. Spero solo che scegli di rinnovare con la per far guadagnare al Milan il più possibile dalla tua cessione. Almeno questo concedicelo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2017)

Solo un mercenario sceglie Raiola come procuratore, non è un giocatore del Milan, è un giocatore di Raiola.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Solo un mercenario sceglie Raiola come procuratore, non è un giocatore del Milan, è un giocatore di Raiola.



In tutto ciò la colpa è di Gigio... certo...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Marzo 2017)

A fine stagione sarà ceduto per una cifra ridicola rispetto al suo valore. Però non credo vada alla Juve.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Marzo 2017)

Se ne andrà, come è giusto che sia. Chi starebbe anche un minuto in più in questa associazione a delinquere?


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2017)

non deve andare alla Juve,piuttosto all'estero


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> In tutto ciò la colpa è di Gigio... certo...



Dal momento che sceglie Raiola si mette automaticamente dalla parte del marcio di questo mondo del calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Dal momento che sceglie Raiola si mette automaticamente dalla parte del marcio di questo mondo del calcio.



Se tutti i calciatori che sono sotto la procura di raiola adorano il buon mino però qualche motivo ci dovrà pur essere.
La colpa di raiola quale sarebbe??
Spostare i calciatori nella loro miglior dimensione possibile??
O gli fai una colpa perchè ci guadagna e pure tanto per i trasferimenti che gestisce e per i contratti che fa firmare ai suoi assistiti?? Sarà rozzo, sarà moralmente discutibile ma il suo lavoro lo fa e pure bene.
Non ho mai visto raiola lavorare ai fianchi il real per spostare un suo assistito all'avellino, semmai il contrario.
Ma penso sia nell'odine delle cose : grande giocatore in grande club.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Dal momento che sceglie Raiola si mette automaticamente dalla parte del marcio di questo mondo del calcio.



Io propendo più per un imposizione, così com'e stato per jack ... però è una mia idea, con il geometra mi aspetto questo ed altro


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Io propendo più per un imposizione, così com'e stato per jack ... però è una mia idea, con il geometra mi aspetto questo ed altro



E' una cosa che non escludo, forse non aveva alternative. 



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se tutti i calciatori che sono sotto la procura di raiola adorano il buon mino però qualche motivo ci dovrà pur essere.
> La colpa di raiola quale sarebbe??
> Spostare i calciatori nella loro miglior dimensione possibile??
> O gli fai una colpa perchè ci guadagna e pure tanto per i trasferimenti che gestisce e per i contratti che fa firmare ai suoi assistiti?? Sarà rozzo, sarà moralmente discutibile ma il suo lavoro lo fa e pure bene.
> ...



Mira agli affari, anche tirando dei bidoni. Mira al denaro, non a piazzare il giocatore in club vincenti o adatti a lui. Se Donnarumma sta bene al Milan non ha bisogno di Raiola. Ne ha bisogno se del Milan non gliene importa un fico secco oppure non ci sta bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' una cosa che non escludo, forse non aveva alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> Mira agli affari, anche tirando dei bidoni. Mira al denaro, non a piazzare il giocatore in club vincenti o adatti a lui. Se Donnarumma sta bene al Milan non ha bisogno di Raiola. Ne ha bisogno se del Milan non gliene importa un fico secco oppure non ci sta bene.



O ne ha bisogno per tutelare la sua carriera. Che io spero sia al milan a vita!!!


----------



## wfiesso (1 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' una cosa che non escludo, forse non aveva alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> Mira agli affari, anche tirando dei bidoni. Mira al denaro, non a piazzare il giocatore in club vincenti o adatti a lui. Se Donnarumma sta bene al Milan non ha bisogno di Raiola. Ne ha bisogno se del Milan non gliene importa un fico secco oppure non ci sta bene.



Più che altro ricordo le parole dell'ex agente di jack, che disse che al Milan accadono cose strane


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Più che altro ricordo le parole dell'ex agente di jack, che disse che al Milan accadono cose strane



Perchè Galliani non cura solo gli interessi del Milan, è più un direttore d'orchestra della Serie A; non che sia onnipotente, ma più un accomodatore, un accordatore.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> O ne ha bisogno per tutelare la sua carriera. Che io spero sia al milan a vita!!!



Raiola significa fare leva sul Milan, chiedendo più denaro minacciando una rottura. Si mette alla stregua di un qualsiasi giocatore che è al Milan solo di passaggio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Perchè Galliani non cura solo gli interessi del Milan, è più un direttore d'orchestra della Serie A; non che sia onnipotente, ma più un accomodatore, un accordatore.
> 
> 
> 
> Raiola significa fare leva sul Milan, chiedendo più denaro minacciando una rottura. Si mette alla stregua di un qualsiasi giocatore che è al Milan solo di passaggio.



Ma se tu fossi il procuratore di gigio non faresti leva su questo milan? Non avresti dubbi sulla bontà di questo club? Diresti incondizionatamente si a questi colori??
Ma io non ci penserei mica due volte, via subito.
Per il bene del ragazzo, innanzitutto , e poi anche per l'interesse mio.
Lo dico con la morte nel cuore sia chiaro ma questa è l'aria che tira, la stessa aria che ha fatto si che pjaca preferisse far panca a torino.
In questo club uno come gigio rischia di non avere nemmeno la vetrina della champions, ma ti rendi conto?
Stai parlando di un ragazzo che madre natura ha creato per giocare al calcio e a grandi livelli.
Sta a noi essere il milan e non a gigio essere gigio, lui già lo è. 
I dubbi di raiola non sono legittimi, di più.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma se tu fossi il procuratore di gigio non faresti leva su questo milan? Non avresti dubbi sulla bontà di questo club? Diresti incondizionatamente si a questi colori??
> Ma io non ci penserei mica due volte, via subito.
> Per il bene del ragazzo, innanzitutto , e poi anche per l'interesse mio.
> Lo dico con la morte nel cuore sia chiaro ma questa è l'aria che tira, la stessa aria che ha fatto si che pjaca preferisse far panca a torino.
> ...



Raiola non è un tutore, pensa al denaro. Donnarumma è un milanese che ha appena compiuto 18 anni e gioca nel Milan, che cmq compete per un posto in Europa, rimanendo al Milan non rovinerebbe la sua carriera. Intanto se è quello che è lo deve anche al Milan, quindi anche a Galliani e Berlusconi, non lo deve certo a Raiola.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Marzo 2017)

devo essere onesto...non posso prendermela con Raiola...è troppo troppo troppo forte per perdere anni preziosi di carriera in una squadra da Europa League...quindi preghiamo ogni santo esistente che per una volta ci vada bene e scelga solo con il cuore...anche oggi una parata mostruosa passata in sordina...MOSTRO


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Kaw (10 Marzo 2017)

Eroico stasera.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Un fenomeno. Il Messi dei portieri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

Pazzesco cosa aveva parato appena prima della ladrata dei porci...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2017)

Eroico.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Migliore in campo...ma nettamente proprio


----------



## fabri47 (10 Marzo 2017)

Eroe. Nient'altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2017)

Prima del rigore aveva fatto un miracolo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Marzo 2017)

A volte ho frenato gli entusiasmi su di lui, ma stasera è stato un mostro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2017)

E' incredibile, tanto da non sembrare vero.

Spero possa essere il capitano dei prossimi 20 anni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2017)

Ma è umano? Ma che razza di fenomeno è? Assurdo...


----------



## smallball (11 Marzo 2017)

eroico,poco da aggiungere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Marzo 2017)

La partita di ieri almeno è servita a qualcosa: Gigio ha sbattuto il suo "milanismo" in faccia ai carcerati. 
Il Destino ci ha regalato l'erede di Yashin, unico portiere paragonabile potenzialmente a Donnarumma per levatura tecnica e morale. Ma, soprattutto, fortuna vuole che questo prodigio sia milanista fino al midollo. 

Dopo Baresi e Maldini abbiamo trovato l'erede dei grandi capitani, colui che può tramandare la cultura milanista alle generazioni future.

God bless Gigio


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Marzo 2017)

Per lunghi tratti ieri è stata una partita juve contro gigio e al pareggio ci tenevo anche per lui perchè era tanto merito del nostro fenomenale portiere.
Una squadra intera contro donnarumma e nessuno capace di trafiggerlo. Mostruoso.
Ah, a fine partita ha regalato una foto per tuttosport e per tutti i gobbi: il dopo buffon andate a cercarlo altrove.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La partita di ieri almeno è servita a qualcosa: Gigio ha sbattuto il suo "milanismo" in faccia ai carcerati.
> Il Destino ci ha regalato l'erede di Yashin, unico portiere paragonabile potenzialmente a Donnarumma per levatura tecnica e morale. Ma, soprattutto, fortuna vuole che questo prodigio sia milanista fino al midollo.
> 
> Dopo Baresi e Maldini abbiamo trovato l'erede dei grandi capitani, colui che può tramandare la cultura milanista alle generazioni future.
> ...



Concordo in pieno.

E' quanto di meglio si possa chiedere. Una luce nelle tenebre.

Tecnicamente è mostruoso, fisicamente pure. E' diventato anche molto più preciso e sicuro coi piedi. A livello di carisma cresce di mese in mese e a 18 anni è già temutissimo e mette soggezione.

Spero davvero possa restare 20 anni con noi


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Marzo 2017)

Per chi non se ne fosse accorto gigio non si è limitato a baciare lo stemma del milan, a fine partita era uno dei più incavolati e uscendo dallo stadio ha pronunciato testuali parole : 'sempre a loro, sempre a loro!'.
Il suo 'loro' mi ha regalato un sorriso dopo la gioia del bacio allo stemma perchè ha messo in chiaro che 'loro' resteranno 'loro'.
Gigio è dei nostri.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Marzo 2017)

Andrà via ( e farà bene... cosa rimane a fare qui?..) ma di sicuro non andrà ai gobbi. 
Grande gigio.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

Ancora ripenso a quelle facce di melma di Khedira, Pjanic, Dybala e Higuain. 
Se non ci pensava l'arbitro non sapevano che pesci pigliare, e infatti erano una smorfia e un'imprecazione continua.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Marzo 2017)

E' un animale, ieri ha preso l'impossibile per tutta la partita, fino all'ultimo tiro prima dell'inevitabile mafiata.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2017)

[video=youtube;g9ROkZi-HI8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=g9ROkZi-HI8[/video]


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2017)

Gigio uno di noi.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

Voglio poter tornare quanto prima a gridare "Un Capitano, c'è solo un Capitano" 

Muovetevi a dargli quella fascia, cialtroni.


----------



## koti (11 Marzo 2017)

È il Messi della porta. 18 anni ed è già tra i top 5 portieri al mondo. Un fenomeno assurdo.

Peccato ieri per il furto che ha vanificato tutte le sue parate.


----------



## Heaven (11 Marzo 2017)

Non ci sono più parole, è fantastico


----------



## Didaco (11 Marzo 2017)

Gigio capitano subito!


----------



## 666psycho (11 Marzo 2017)

il nostro gigio gli piscia in testa al fascista gobbo...


----------



## Dany20 (11 Marzo 2017)

Gigio santo subito.


----------



## Alfabri (11 Marzo 2017)

Capitano OGGI senza se e senza ma.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (11 Marzo 2017)

Un fenomeno.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2017)

Aspetto con ansia il giorno in cui quella carta da culo fallirà.


----------



## Butcher (11 Marzo 2017)

Diventa l'erede di Maldini! Resta!


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aspetto con ansia il giorno in cui quella carta da culo fallirà.



Niente dai, non vorrei, ma la prossima volta che sentirò di problemi familiari di qualcuno di questi ladri, esulterò come ad un gol in finale di Champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aspetto con ansia il giorno in cui quella carta da culo fallirà.



Qualcuno dica a questi escrementi che non ha solo baciato lo stemma ma ha pure gridato in faccia ai giocatori gobbi che sono delle m**de, sempre a loro ecc ecc...
Poveri ladri maiali schifosi.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aspetto con ansia il giorno in cui quella carta da culo fallirà.


Tuttosport irruducibile.
D'altronde, poi, di cosa parlerebbero?

Il particolare non è il baciare la maglia, ma averlo fatto di fronte ai gobbi e tutto quel che ha detto.
Grande Gigio.


----------



## fra29 (12 Marzo 2017)

L'altra sera Praticamente si poteva far goal o da un metro o su rigore (battuto perfettamente perché altrimenti avrebbe preso anche quello). Un fenomeno. #capitanosubito


----------



## sballotello (13 Marzo 2017)

a quanto pare è stato proprio lui ad imbrattare lo spogliatoio


----------



## sballotello (13 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aspetto con ansia il giorno in cui quella carta da culo fallirà.



ahahaha stanno messi maluccio.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Marzo 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> a quanto pare è stato proprio lui ad imbrattare lo spogliatoio



Ahahah

I gobbi sono proprio senza dignità, questo gli danneggia lo spogliatoio, dice "non è possibile sempre a loro", non si ferma a dare la mano agli avversari, gli urla "siete delle me**e", bacia la maglia del Milan, e questi continuano ad andargli dietro ahahah

Forse hanno bisogno che gli sodomizzi le madri, le mogli e le sorelle


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aspetto con ansia il giorno in cui quella carta da culo fallirà.



Giocatori che sono andati alla squadra a cui hanno dato dei ladri e delle m... ne abbiamo?

Falliti rubentini maiali.


----------



## Black (13 Marzo 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Giocatori che sono andati alla squadra a cui hanno dato dei ladri e delle m... ne abbiamo?
> 
> Falliti rubentini maiali.



infatti. Tuttosport si limita alla questione del "baciar la maglia" senza far notare in che stadio è stato fatto questo, in qual momento (Gigio non doveva festeggiare una vittoria, come magari ha fatto Pjanic in quel momento) e soprattutto quello che ha detto.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Marzo 2017)

Tuttusport può dire quel che vuole ma noi milanisti sappiamo che resta, fascia di capitano o no Gianluigi Donnarumma è gia IL CAPITANO è LA BANDIERA del Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> a quanto pare è stato proprio lui ad imbrattare lo spogliatoio



La cosa non mi meraviglia. Lui e Bacca erano i più esagitati...speriamo che alla scritta ladri il colombiano abbia aggiunto un bel hijos de puta che non guasta mai. 

Comunque all'inizio sembrava che nello spogliatoio dei gobbi fossero passati gli Unni seguiti da Vandali e Visigoti...poi, dopo che interisti e fiorentini hanno ricordato che i gobbi in quanto a devastazione di spogliatoi non prendono lezioni da nessuno, improvvisamente si è tutto ridimensionato...

E' evidente che, usando i giornalisti asserviti, i maiali gobbi hanno cercato di sviare le polemiche...è da decenni che lo fanno.

Ritornando a Gigio: forse dargli la fascia ora è prematuro, però subito dopo aver firmato il rinnovo gliela devono dare.

In questo modo si sentirebbe ancora più legato al Milan, (e gli renderebbe anche un po' più difficile lasciarci...).


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Tuttusport *può dire quel che vuole *ma noi milanisti sappiamo che resta, fascia di capitano o no Gianluigi Donnarumma è gia IL CAPITANO è LA BANDIERA del Milan.


Infatti, Tuttosport dirà SEMPRE quello che vuole, anche a costo di negare l'evidenza. Cioè, ci rendiamo conto? A loro non basta l'aver baciato lo stemma (per la seconda volta, tra l'altro, lo aveva già fatto in Coppa Italia), il non aver salutato gli avversari, l'aver dato della m.erda a tutto e a tutti, l'aver detto "Non è possibile, sempre loro", l'aver dichiarato che "Mi vedo per almeno altri 10 anni con questa maglia". Ormai quel ridicolo foglio di carta ha preso una linea e deve tenerla, anche a costo - ripeto - di negare l'evidenza e di cadere nel ridicolo. State tranquilli che se per assurdo Gigio in settimana se ne esce fuori con una dichiarazione del tipo "Se Raiola soltanto si azzarda ad abbozzare una trattativa con la Juve, io cambio procuratore", potete stare certo che sul quel foglio di carta igienica esce fuori un titolo che spiega che la dichiarazione di Gigio è un depistaggio orchestrato dal Pizzaiolo per calmierare le acque, ma in realtà è già alla Juve. E comunque, al di là del fatto che tutti abbiamo capito che ormai devono difendere la posizione presa, questi stanno veramente cercando qualcuno che gli faccia un'autobomba.


----------



## ralf (14 Marzo 2017)

Primo in Europa per salvataggi 111.






Saves made per goal conceded:

Donnarumma = 3.29 
Neuer = 3.23
Lloris = 2.5
Buffon = 2.35
Courtois = 2.26
De Gea = 2
Oblak = 1.94


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Marzo 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Primo in Europa per salvataggi 111.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igniorante (15 Marzo 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Primo in Europa per salvataggi 111.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Già adesso è uno dei 3 portieri più forti, è palesemente l'equivalente tra i pali di Maldini e Baresi. 
Con una squadra e una difesa da alta classifica mi chiedo quante partite chiuderemmo/chiuderebbe a rete inviolata.


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2017)

Quanto amo questo giocatore!


----------



## Victorss (17 Marzo 2017)

Io non amo vedere i portieri con la fascia, preferisco un giocatore di movimento. 
Ma l' iter da seguire DEVE necessariamente essere questo: RINNOVO---->FASCIA DA CAPITANO---->MAGLIA NUMERO 1


----------



## martinmilan (17 Marzo 2017)

mi spiace ma è già impacchettato direzione Real


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Marzo 2017)

Ha appena fatto capire che andrá via.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Marzo 2017)

E' un fenomeno, però per me puo' andare. L'ultima dichiarazione mi ha fatto girare le palle. Inutile che sta li a prendere in giro i tifosi, che faccia quel che vuole, come è giusto che sia. L'importante è che finisca al Real Madrid e non alla Juve. Chiedo solo questo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Marzo 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ha appena fatto capire che andrá via.





OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E' un fenomeno, però per me puo' andare. L'ultima dichiarazione mi ha fatto girare le palle. Inutile che sta li a prendere in giro i tifosi, che faccia quel che vuole, come è giusto che sia. L'importante è che finisca al Real Madrid e non alla Juve. Chiedo solo questo.



Avete frainteso, a giusto detto il contrario...

poi come per i casi kaka, Ibra e T. Silva occorre essere in due a decidere di proseguire il rapporto.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Marzo 2017)

Dopo che ha "insultato" i gobbi è scontato che al primo mezzo errore verrà crocifisso da tutti i giornalisti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo che ha "insultato" i gobbi è scontato che al primo mezzo errore verrà crocifisso da tutti i giornalisti.



Infatti gli hanno fatto firmare uno scudettino, tanto per zittire la mafia.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Infatti gli hanno fatto firmare uno scudettino, tanto per zittire la mafia.



A me quello è sembrato un agguato: non oso immaginare cosa avrebbero scritto se si fosse rifiutato di fare l'autografo...


----------



## addox (28 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A me quello è sembrato un agguato: non oso immaginare cosa avrebbero scritto se si fosse rifiutato di fare l'autografo...



Concordo


----------



## ilteuz (29 Marzo 2017)

I giornalai hanno già iniziato a "spingere" Meret (già promesso alla Juve).
Gigio sarebbe importante tenerlo, anche come segnale su quali vogliono (devono) essere gli obbiettivi futuri della squadra


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Marzo 2017)

Intervista di ieri:

-Grande Gigio complimenti per la partita!

-Grazie!

-Quando rinnovi col Milan?

-Grazie!


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Marzo 2017)

Leggetevi cosa dice Suso, è facile mettere a tacere tutti.


O rinnova o ci portano un mare di soldi oppure un bell'annetto in tribuna, veda lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Leggetevi cosa dice Suso, è facile mettere a tacere tutti.



Ma Suso non lo vogliono i gobbi. 
Quello che dice Suso i media lo riportano esattamente, senza storpiare nulla. Quindi le sue dichiarazioni si possono anche leggere, senza il bisogno di ascoltarle.

Invece in ogni dichiarazione di Donnarumma sentita con le mie orecchie ho sempre sentito il contrario di quello appena letto.

Detto questo, se non ci sarà closing o non ci sarà una società nuova e seria se ne andrà senza rinnovare e sbeffeggiando tutti, in tal caso avrebbe il mio consenso.
Se però andrà dai mafiosi mi incacchierò pure io.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma Suso non lo vogliono i gobbi.
> Quello che dice Suso i media lo riportano esattamente, senza storpiare nulla. Quindi le sue dichiarazioni si possono anche leggere, senza il bisogno di ascoltarle.
> 
> Invece in ogni dichiarazione di Donnarumma sentita con le mie orecchie ho sempre sentito il contrario di quello appena letto.
> ...



mah, le parole le ha detto Donnarumma. Alla fine poteva risparmiarsele.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah, le parole le ha detto Donnarumma. Alla fine poteva risparmiarsele.



L'ultima cosa pronunciata, nel post nazionale, è stata "ci penserà con calma il mio presidente a rinnovare, io sono tranquillo".

```
http://video.sky.it/sport/calcio/nazionale/donnarumma-elogio-della-tranquillita-mi-godo-lesordio/v334229.vid?pagt=0
```

Ditemi voi se un video del genere può scatenare le polemiche che ci sono state, io non ho parole.
Se stiamo scherzando ok, altrimenti è grave che nemmeno noi milanisti ci mettiamo d'accordo.

La penultima dichiarazione, qualche settimana fa, dopo il bacio allo stemma e tutto il resto: "io sono milanista da sempre e vorrei restare qui, al contratto ci penserà il mio procuratore".

Queste sono le ultime dichiarazioni che ho sentito ai microfoni, poi quello che si inventano i giornali non mi interessa.
Se poi nel contesto di queste frasi si enfatizza un mezzo "vedremo", allora alzo le mani.
Però poi ci meritiamo di essere ridicolizzati e umiliati ogni volta dai gobbi.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Marzo 2017)

Anzi, ha ribadito il fatto che starà nel Milan.. boh, certi isterismi sono da interisti vecchio stampo..


----------



## Theochedeo (31 Marzo 2017)

Il polverone è nato per le dichiarazioni fatte alla rai (che ho visto) dove effettivamente è piu criptico (dice 'poi si vedrà').

In ogni caso bisogna essere piu equilibrati, non è possibile iniziare a offendere il giocatore ad ogni parola fuori posto, anche perché cosi si fa il gioco di chi lo vuole via dal Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ultima cosa pronunciata, nel post nazionale, è stata "ci penserà con calma il mio presidente a rinnovare, io sono tranquillo".
> 
> ```
> http://video.sky.it/sport/calcio/nazionale/donnarumma-elogio-della-tranquillita-mi-godo-lesordio/v334229.vid?pagt=0
> ...



se tu magari vedessi e soprattutto ASCOLTASSI le altre dichiarazioni non sarebbe male. Guarda sul tubo quelle alla rai 

P.S. non dice" al rinnovo ci pensa il mio presidente".
ma " ci penserà il presidente" in risposta alla questione cessione Milan. Non c'entra niente il rinnovo qui. Non inventiamo parole a caso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Il polverone è nato per le dichiarazioni fatte alla rai (che ho visto) dove effettivamente è piu criptico (dice 'poi si vedrà').





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se tu magari vedessi e soprattutto ASCOLTASSI le altre dichiarazioni non sarebbe male. Guarda sul tubo quelle alla rai



Ribadisco quello che ho scritto con maggior forza:



> Se poi nel contesto di queste frasi si enfatizza un mezzo "vedremo", allora alzo le mani.



Paranoie e polemica gratuita. Non è che quando ha parlato alla rai pensava una cosa diversa da quella detta dieci secondi dopo a un altro microfono.
Ma se ci si diverte così sui forum, io non ci posso fare niente


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ribadiso quello che ho scritto con maggior forza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Punto 1 io non sto alzando nessun polverone, semmai LUI poteva rispondere diversamente, come hanno fatto SUSO, CALABRIA e compagnia. 
Punto 2 hai storpiato il significato del video da te postato e accusi me o altri di farci i film su un vedremo? ma serio?
Punto 3 le hai sentite le dichiarazioni alla rai o no? se si, non è un vedremo il problema, altrimenti prima ascoltale e poi parli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Punto 1 io non sto alzando nessun polverone, semmai LUI poteva rispondere diversamente, come hanno fatto SUSO, CALABRIA e compagnia.
> Punto 2 hai storpiato il significato del video da te postato e accusi me o altri di farci i film su un vedremo? ma serio?
> Punto 3 le hai sentite le dichiarazioni alla rai o no? se si, non è un vedremo il problema, altrimenti prima ascoltale e poi parli.



1.Io parlo in generale, parlo addirittura di forum in senso generico figuriamoci se mi riferisco ad utenti specifici. Non devi sentirti chiamato in causa. Il polverone scatenato dai social su queste frasi personalmente lo trovo ridicolo. Io facevo un appello ai tifosi milanisti di essere meno impulsivi su questa faccenda, almeno noi mettiamoci d'accordo che i gobbi ci saltano alla gola.

2. Secondo te posto un video per farlo vedere a tutti e poi posto appositamente una traduzione finta con il video appena sopra? Sarò stato poco preciso nel riportare il virgolettato e me ne scuso, ma la domanda di Alciato è anche sul contratto, e lui stesso ribadisce la volontà di Donnarumma di rimanere al Milan, a tale affermazione lui annuisce.
Il film si sta facendo da mesi, a ogni singola parola, e lo fanno giornali e utenti sui forum (non accuso te nello specifico).Ora si sta 
facendo la pulce su una sciocchezza. Ma se non parlava o diceva una cosa diversa era LA STESSA COSA. Inutile che lo paragoniate a Suso e Calabria, sono altri tipi di giocatori, è ovvio che a Donnarumma sia dovuto un compenso ben più alto e non può parlare del suo contratto come se fosse una formalità. Ma di dichiarazioni di amore e chiare ne ha fatte fin troppe a mio avviso, per essere un giocatore a rischio partenza. E che possa partire, che il rischio sia alto, credo non sia in discussione.

3. Si, l'ho vista. Dichiarazione rilasciata cinque minuti dopo quelle di Sky, o quelle della Gazzetta. Si cerca di psicoanalizzare tutto. Chissà cosa mai è cambiato nella sua testa da una frase all'altra, che passin ocinque minuti o un giorno. Io sono sempre corretto verso tutti e nessuno mi dice cosa devo fare prima di parlare o scrivere, se non sono contro il regolamento. Qui non ci sono interpretazioni, l'accusa è a me diretta. Se ho sentito la necessità di fare un intervento sulla questione, evidentemente c'erano dei motivi e sono libero di farlo.

Stop, chiudo qui, senza rancori o code avvelenate. 
Da questo momento per me solo commenti sulle prestazioni del portiere.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 1.Io parlo in generale, parlo addirittura di forum in senso generico figuriamoci se mi riferisco ad utenti specifici. Non devi sentirti chiamato in causa. Il polverone scatenato dai social su queste frasi personalmente lo trovo ridicolo. Io facevo un appello ai tifosi milanisti di essere meno impulsivi su questa faccenda, almeno noi mettiamoci d'accordo che i gobbi ci saltano alla gola.
> 
> 2. Secondo te posto un video per farlo vedere a tutti e poi posto appositamente una traduzione finta con il video appena sopra? Sarò stato poco preciso nel riportare il virgolettato e me ne scuso, ma la domanda di Alciato è anche sul contratto, e lui stesso ribadisce la volontà di Donnarumma di rimanere al Milan, a tale affermazione lui annuisce.
> Il film si sta facendo da mesi, a ogni singola parola, e lo fanno giornali e utenti sui forum (non accuso te nello specifico).Ora si sta
> ...




a me pareva ti riferissi a chi (come me ) non sono piaciute le dichiarazioni di Donnarumma o sbaglio?
Comunque non importa, sul punto 2, cambia la frase in quel modo. Perché quando si riferisce al presidente non parla certo di un futuro presidente ma di Berlusconi, mi sembra palese, riferendosi al closing. 
Sul punto 3, appunto ti ho chiesto se le hai ascoltate o no, ma non perché non puoi parlare o dire la tua, ci mancherebbe, ma semplicemente perché qualora le avessi ascoltate vorrei vedere se ancora pensi ci si riferisca ad un vedremo, perché non è quello il problema. Ma come risponde...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a me pareva ti riferissi a chi (come me ) non sono piaciute le dichiarazioni di Donnarumma o sbaglio?



Ovvio che replicavo a qualcuno (neanche ricordo chi ho quotato), ma non accuso nessuno nello specifico di faziosità o di farsi film.
Sono intervenuto perchè ho letto in giro cose terribili verso il giocatore, e l'andazzo generale dei tifosi milanisti (qui è ancora un paradiso di tifosi lucidi) mi preoccupa. Il mio era proprio un appello alla tifoseria perchè stiamo facendo il gioco della Juve, e per questo ho voluto un postare un video di Gigio nella stessa serata in cui a mio avviso il problema viene ridimensionato. E lo faccio qui perchè è l'unico posto che frequento attivamente.

A posto, abbiamo chiarito i nostri punti di vista.
C'è divergenza e non troviamo un punto di incontro sull'interpretazione delle parole, ma è giusta anche la critica quando non degenera. 
Tranquillo che appena vedo un vero e concreto strizzamento d'occhio alla Juve o ad altre squadre, sarò il primo a farlo notare e non ci penserò due volte a tirar fuori il fucile, e probabilmente saranno altri a dovermi calmare


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovvio che replicavo a qualcuno (neanche ricordo chi ho quotato), ma non accuso nessuno nello specifico di faziosità o di farsi film.
> Sono intervenuto perchè ho letto in giro cose terribili verso il giocatore, e l'andazzo generale dei tifosi milanisti (qui è ancora un paradiso di tifosi lucidi) mi preoccupa. Il mio era proprio un appello alla tifoseria perchè stiamo facendo il gioco della Juve, e per questo ho voluto un postare un video di Gigio nella stessa serata in cui a mio avviso il problema viene ridimensionato. E lo faccio qui perchè è l'unico posto che frequento attivamente.
> 
> A posto, abbiamo chiarito i nostri punti di vista.
> ...



 sempre forza Milan!!! ovviamente anche io mi auguro che Gigio resti, però purtroppo con quel maiale di procuratore che si ritrova peso ogni parola, perché mi sembra la stessa storia di Pogba, con le dovute differenze ofc.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2017)

Voglio restare al Milan, sicuramente procuratore e società troveranno un accordo


Non è difficile da dire, basta volerlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2017)

Una cosa da dire, comunque, per rendere più completa la mia posizione.

Il fatto di essere assistito da Raiola e di non volere cambiare procuratore è qualcosa che non posso perdonargli e non posso giustificare nemmeno io, in qualunque modo vada a finire.

Il Re dell'Est aveva postato un articolo in cui venivano spiegate le ragioni per cui non può farlo, perchè è considerato una sorta di "zio" e come un parente.. sinceramente non mi è sufficiente come giustificazione, via il maiale.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una cosa da dire, comunque, per rendere più completa la mia posizione.
> 
> Il fatto di essere assistito da Raiola e di non volere cambiare procuratore è qualcosa che non posso perdonargli e non posso giustificare nemmeno io, in qualunque modo vada a finire.
> 
> Il Re dell'Est aveva postato un articolo in cui venivano spiegate le ragioni per cui non può farlo, perchè è considerato una sorta di "zio" e come un parente.. sinceramente non mi è sufficiente come giustificazione, via il maiale.



capisco il vostro astio verso Raiola, ma tutti i suoi assistiti diventano milionari superpagati e/o finiscono in società top. Abate che è uno scarsone è da anni al Milan con un contratto più che degno. Gigio che è un campione vero non può che vedere i suoi guadagni esplodere. Non vi piace? Lo capisco , ma capisco anche lui, il calcio come piace a noi è finito da un pezzo.

Ora spero solo che firmi con noi e si accontenti del progetto o almeno ci conceda di non perderlo a zero.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2017)

60 partite per vedere la prima vera papera.
Ci avrei messo la firma.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2017)

Fa niente.

(metà colpa è di Paletta)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Aprile 2017)

Quindi è umano


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Aprile 2017)

Altro che 9 milioni all'anno, ne devi fare di strada. Volare basso e lavorare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quindi è umano



No, oggi si è inceppato un chip. Problema tecnico.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Aprile 2017)

Colpa esclusivamente sua sul gol, non scherziamo. Fa niente comunque.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Colpa esclusivamente sua sul gol, non scherziamo. Fa niente comunque.


Colpa sua all'80%. 
Non si deve mai passare la palla a mezza altezza , abbastanza forte verso la porta.. 
qualsiasi giocatore può sbagliare uno stop.. 
prendi bacca, non sa neanche cos'è uno stop..


----------



## kolao95 (2 Aprile 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Colpa sua all'80%.
> Non si deve mai passare la palla a mezza altezza , abbastanza forte verso la porta..
> qualsiasi giocatore può sbagliare uno stop..
> prendi bacca, non sa neanche cos'è uno stop..



Guarda, dal vivo io ero convintissimo che fosse colpa più di Paletta che sua, ho rivisto ora il replay a casa e secondo me Paletta c'entra poco o nulla. La palla non era né forte né troppo alta, difatti riguarda il gol e riguarda il linguaggio del corpo di Donnarumma: ci va rilassato, convintissimo di prenderla, proprio perché era una palla semplice.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Aprile 2017)

La colpa maggiore credo che sia di Donnarumma, 
sinceramente considerata la freguenza con cui gioca la palla di piede e la sua tranquillità ero certo che prima o poi accadesse,
la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata meno male che è capitato contro il Pescara....

Dai Gigio siamo tutti con te!!! continua a giocare con questa personalità e accetta il fatto che ogni tanto nel tuo mestiere qualche papera capita.


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Aprile 2017)

Per la legge dei grandi numeri, a forza di giocare sempre, QUALSIASI giocatore del pianeta è soggetto a fare un errore clamoroso, vale anche per Messi. Questo episodio di Gigio è da liquidare in poche righe.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Aprile 2017)

La colpa è in buona parte di Gigio.. capita a tutti di sbagliare. Certo Paletta è da fucilare.. ricordo che già a 8 anni gli allenatori ti massacrano per insegnarti che al portiere la palla si passa rasoterra, non troppo forte, mai nello specchio della porta. Paletta probabilmente a 40 anni ancora non l'ha capito..


----------



## martinmilan (3 Aprile 2017)

in un portiere i piedi sono l'ultima cosa che guardo...


----------



## Dany20 (3 Aprile 2017)

Troppa superficialità su quella palla Gigio.


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Troppa superficialità su quella palla Gigio.



Gli farà bene per crescere. Meglio che sia capitata ieri contro il Pescara, dopo il recente esordio in Nazionale, che in altre occasioni. Torniamo tutti coi piedi per terra, che per quanto forte e per quanto io lo adori, ne ha di spaghetti da mangiare il nostro Gigio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Troppa superficialità su quella palla Gigio.



Esatto, ci va con troppa leggerezza e "sicurezza", dal replay si vede benissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Aprile 2017)

Confermato, gli autori Disney son milanisti:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Confermato, gli autori Disney son milanisti:
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Grandissimi


----------



## kolao95 (5 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Confermato, gli autori Disney son milanisti:
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Ahahah, bellissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Aprile 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Grandissimi





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ahahah, bellissimo.



Il Grassone che si abbuffa deve essere Raiola


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> il grassone che si abbuffa deve essere raiola








Vista l'epicita' della cosa, non potevo non comprare l'edizione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Grassone che si abbuffa deve essere Raiola



Credo fosse un riferimento non troppo velato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Speriamo che quest'immagine porti bene.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Aprile 2017)

Dai Gigio, rinnova. E manda via Raiola.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2017)

Gigio bacia la maglia ma non smentisce una voce su Juve-Inter neanche sotto tortura.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2017)

Riversare veleno su Raiola toglie attenzione a quello che decreta veramente la permanenza o la cessione di Donnarumma: la prossima campagna acquisti.

Donnarumma non lascia un Milan veramente competitivo, ma lo mollerebbe (e non gli si potrebbe dare torto) se le sue ambizioni fossero troppo grandi per un Milan dal futuro incerto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Riversare veleno su Raiola toglie attenzione a quello che decreta veramente la permanenza o la cessione di Donnarumma: la prossima campagna acquisti.
> 
> Donnarumma non lascia un Milan veramente competitivo, ma lo mollerebbe (e non gli si potrebbe dare torto) se le sue ambizioni fossero troppo grandi per un Milan dal futuro incerto.



Io però ricordo che Buffon, neo campione del Mondo e in lizza per il Pallone d'oro, si fece un anno di B con la Juve e 2 anni con Del Neri/Ciro Ferrara/Zaccheroni al settimo posto, quando sarebbe potuto andare in qualsiasi squadra del Mondo.

Dai su, ma stiamo scherzando, questo a 18 anni, dall'alto di due stagioni come titolare, già chiede di essere ricoperto di soldi, fascia da capitano, ingaggio del fratello e mercato estivo importante, boh, ma siamo impazziti?

Si sta comportando peggio di Kakà dopo la vittoria del Pallone d'Oro. Ma almeno il suo procuratore non faceva lingua in bocca con la Juventus.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Aprile 2017)

Si dia una mossa a smentire le notizie dell'ultima settimana.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Aprile 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io però ricordo che Buffon, neo campione del Mondo e in lizza per il Pallone d'oro, si fece un anno di B con la Juve e 2 anni con Del Neri/Ciro Ferrara/Zaccheroni al settimo posto, quando sarebbe potuto andare in qualsiasi squadra del Mondo.
> 
> Dai su, ma stiamo scherzando, questo a 18 anni, dall'alto di due stagioni come titolare, già chiede di essere ricoperto di soldi, fascia da capitano, ingaggio del fratello e mercato estivo importante, boh, ma siamo impazziti?
> 
> Si sta comportando peggio di Kakà dopo la vittoria del Pallone d'Oro. Ma almeno il suo procuratore non faceva lingua in bocca con la Juventus.



Per adesso i giornali se la suonano e se la cantano da soli. 
Non vedo perché dargli tutto questo credito, su questa vicenda.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Per adesso i giornali se la suonano e se la cantano da soli.
> Non vedo perché dargli tutto questo credito, su questa vicenda.



Che Donnarumma non abbia ancora rinnovato è un dato di fatto. Che Donnarumma ogni volta che gli chiedono del rinnovo se ne esce con un "Non lo so, vedremo, boh speriamo, parlatene col mio procuratore, sorrido sempre ciao" e che da ottobre ad oggi non abbia mai smentito una sua voce sulla Juve è un altro dato di fatto.

Non dico che si sia veramente offerto all'Inter, dico solo che non gli costava niente dire che vuole rinnovare col Milan e che non andrebbe mai in un'altra squadra italiana.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Maggio 2017)

Sinceramente un ragazzo cosi, con questo talento si merita il Real Madrid che in porta ha quel cesso di Keylor Navas. Ma che ci fa da noi? Ci credo pure io che non abbia ancora rinnovato! Vorrà vedere se in estate il Diavolo acquisterà veramente giocatori di spessore. Merita palcoscenici ben più importanti e una rosa all'altezza del suo valore.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2017)

Grande, l'unico che ha dato il 100%.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Maggio 2017)

tutti a dare contro Raiola xkè vuole aspettare...ma vi sembra normale che uno così possa giocare con certe gente???...ma sto male io per lui santo dio...portieri allucinanti come Navas Caballero Subasic ecc si giocano semifinali e finali di champions e questo deve giocare per il settimo posto???...Raiola non fa bene ad aspettare fa BENISSIMO...o si fa una squadra importante e innesti di livello o non ha senso che un patrimonio del genere sprechi anni di carriera in sto schifo...


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2017)

Unico fenomeno della rosa...si vede lontano un miglio!!!


----------



## fra29 (8 Maggio 2017)

Giocatore spaziale.
Unico a difendere questi colori.
La sua faccia a fine partita meriterebbe un rinnovo a vita con cifra in bianco e contratto per Raiola come nuovo DS..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2017)

La parata su Perotti non è di questo mondo.


----------



## ralf (8 Maggio 2017)

La parata su Perotti mi ricorda molto quella di De Gea contro il Liverpool, la sua è anche più difficile.


----------



## Mika (8 Maggio 2017)

E' un fenomeno assurdo. Se abbiamo preso meno gol questa stagione e soprattutto se siamo ancora sesti è grazie a lui.

Se al Real Madrid dai Donnarumma vincerebbe la CL una volta su due.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> La parata su Perotti mi ricorda molto quella di De Gea contro il Liverpool, la sua è anche più difficile.


Come ha fatto? Fantastico Gigio.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Maggio 2017)

È un fenomeno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Maggio 2017)

Chi lo critica capisce non poco, nulla di portieri


----------



## fra29 (10 Maggio 2017)

Sto silenzio sul rinnovo inizia seriamente a farmi preoccupare..


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sto silenzio sul rinnovo inizia seriamente a farmi preoccupare..



Secondo me è andato.

Adesso, a prescindere dai soldi che puoi farci, bisogna non trattare mai più con Raiola.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2017)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]

Secondo te rinnova?


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]
> 
> Secondo te rinnova?



Contratto già pronto e giocatore e Raiola tranquilli. 
Si aspetta la fine della stagione per non distrarre il ragazzo in questo rush finale. .. visto che si vedrà schizzare verso l'alto lo stipendio. 
Dovrebbe accadere qualcosa di veramente clamoroso perché non firmi quel contratto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2017)

Rinnoviamo il contratto di questo calciatore, anche a 5 mln di Euro l'anno. Poi la prossima estate lo rivediamo a 100/120 mln. I soldi della sua cessione, più quelli messi dalla società e rifiniamo la squadra come si deve. 

Amo Gigio, è fortissimo etc. Ma lo cederei (all'estero) per il bene del Milan.


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2017)

Veramente un peccato, poteva essere una nostra bandiera e capitano. Non pensavo che la cosa si concludesse così.

Portieri buoni sul mercato ce ne sono?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2017)

Prima i 18 anni

Poi il Closing

Poi il mercato in portante

Poi fine di campionato

Mah..


----------



## kolao95 (27 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Veramente un peccato, poteva essere una nostra bandiera e capitano. Non pensavo che la cosa si concludesse così.
> 
> Portieri buoni sul mercato ce ne sono?



Io andrei a prendermi per pochi spicci Sczcesny, che ha dimostrato, dopo qualche tentennamento la scorsa stagione, di essere affidabilissimo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Maggio 2017)

Ha un mese per decidere se diventare il nuovo Maldini, o un Cannavaro qualsiasi.

A te la scelta


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me venderlo perchè non rinnova significa dimostrarsi deboli, invece perdendolo a parametro zero quello pezzente sarebbe lui. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2017)

Vabbè, ma anche se rinnova entro 2-3 anni va via. Ormai si è capito.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma anche se rinnova entro 2-3 anni va via. Ormai si è capito.



Curioso di vedere in quanti decenni imparerà la lingua inglese. Se gli va bene lo parlerà come il suo amico pizzaiolo parla l'italiano (ovvero peggio di Ibra).


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma anche se rinnova entro 2-3 anni va via. Ormai si è capito.



Ma che se ne vada tra due-tre anni non mi darebbe fastidio...la squadra sarà altrettanto forte per prendere un ottimo portiere, se lo vendi ora...chi prendi?


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2017)

Guardate che rinnova, piano con le parole.

Ha pur sempre 18 anni, è un ragazzino, non so quanti al suo posto avrebbero reagito in modo più maturo e consapevole al suo posto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Maggio 2017)

Aspettiamo e vediamo, se rinnova in ogni caso caschiamo in piedi. Se poi, una volta rinnovato, dovesse spingere per la cessione, faremo un'incredibile plusvalenza si prenderà un portiere già "fatto" e affidabile.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Maggio 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda può anche rinnovare, ma la figuraccia rimane.

Ha mostrato più fedeltà a Raiola che non al Milan.




Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima i 18 anni
> 
> Poi il Closing
> 
> ...




La parte sul mercato importante è scandalosa. 
Neanche Pato, quando era corteggiato dal Real Madrid e giocava in una squadra che prendeva 4 pere dall'Inter, si è mai azzardato di chiedere una cosa del genere.


----------



## IronJaguar (27 Maggio 2017)

Raiola fa benissimo il suo lavoro, inutile raccontercela. 
Nessun procuratore farebbe firmare ad un ragazzo tanto ambito un accordo ora quando tra sei mesi può firmare con chiunque scatenando asta milionaria per i suoi servizi. 
O meglio lo farebbe solo per tutelarsi in caso di infortunio importante ma se ancora traccheggiano è perchè hanno già in mano almeno 3-4 offerte importantissime sottobanco.

Ma bisogna ricordarsi sempre un particolare importante: Raiola è al servizio di Donnarumma non il contrario. Donnarumma (e cosa più importante)la sua famiglia hanno assunto uno squalo come Raiola quando era ancora un minorenne.
Non è che Raiola li ha presi tutti ostaggio e si è insediato nelle loro vite rubando loro tutto ciò che avevano. Sapevano tutti benissimo con chi si stessero mettendo in affari, se lo sono scelto loro e lo appoggiano ancora adesso.

Se Donnarumma vuole firmare in bianco con il Milan allora Raiola lo deve accontentare. Se Donnarumma o famiglia gli dicessero "stai tirando troppo la corda, cominciamo a firmare con il Milan e poi vedremo in futuro" Raiola deve accontentarli. 
Se Donnarumma si svegliasse domattina e volesse diventare un monaco tibetano o semplicemente salutare Raiola e affidarsi a qualcun'altro potrebbe farlo tranquillamente.

Se tutto questo non avviene è perchè c'è accordo totale con l'operato di Raiola e con il tirarla per le lunghe. As simple as that.


----------



## Dexter (27 Maggio 2017)

La mia idea è che nessun portiere può valere quanto 2-3 giocatori di movimento di buon livello. Questo per dire che se partisse per una cifra importante (70 milioni potrebbe essere una valutazione adatta), ne sarei felice: non c'è più il buon Adriano, quindi avremo la quasi certezza che i soldi verrebbero reinvestiti. E fra Donnarumma in porta giocando con Badelj e Biglia, oppure un buon portiere ma con Fabregas e Tolisso in mezzo, tutta la vita la seconda.


----------



## mark (28 Maggio 2017)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Raiola fa benissimo il suo lavoro, inutile raccontercela.
> Nessun procuratore farebbe firmare ad un ragazzo tanto ambito un accordo ora quando tra sei mesi può firmare con chiunque scatenando asta milionaria per i suoi servizi.
> O meglio lo farebbe solo per tutelarsi in caso di infortunio importante ma se ancora traccheggiano è perchè hanno già in mano almeno 3-4 offerte importantissime sottobanco.
> 
> ...


Tutto giustissimo!! Donnaruma non è meno colpevole di Raiola, anzi!!


----------



## koti (28 Maggio 2017)

Altra papera del nuovo Buffon.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Maggio 2017)

in un periodo di perditempo mi son riletto tutto il topic..
da cesso raccomandato.. da ragazzino da far giocatore solo quelle partite per non bruciarlo, invocando Lopez 
al "si pero la prossima non la deve giocare.." con analisi sugli errori dovuti alla inesperienza.
Si passa alle frasi "Mostro" "Fenomenale" "Dio" "Disumano" con tanto di "ha 16!" "ha 17" "ha 18" 
seguite con bestemmie contro Raiola 

piano piano dal possibile Bandiera, prendeva corpo che se ne sarebbe andato.. 
Insomma c'era rassegnazione già lì.. ma il punto che ora quelle cifra non arrivano per uno in scadenza.

Dipendiamo tutti dalla scelta del 99.. sicuramente se dice di no, non ci riempie le tasche.
Quindi io preferisco avere "una Favola"(così scrivevate) piuttosto che un'amara delusione..

Perché haimo se le possibilità che lui, sarebbe stato la nostra Bandiera era già un Sogno(la maggior parte non ci credeva) prendersi 70/80 milioni equivale a sognare nella stessa maniera


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Altra papera del nuovo Buffon.



errore sta nel primo movimento.. ma il recupero del suo errore e Super


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Maggio 2017)

Cesso non è di certo. Il ragazzo ha qualità da vendere, ed è solo all'inizio della carriera, ma per arrivare ai livelli di Buffon ne deve fare di strada e pure tanta. Ma aldilà di Buffon, lo stesso discorso lo si puo' fare per Curtuois, giusto per non scomodare i portieri più forti del mondo. 

Io sono sempre stato con i piedi per terra con lui. E' un fenomeno etc. Ma ci vuole calma. Dopo il ritiro di Gigi dalla Nazionale sarà lui il portiere e sarò felice di tifarlo etc. Se vuole andarsene lo accetto, ma che lo faccia come si deve. Rinnovando e portando tanti bei soldi nelle casse del Milan. Se vorrà rinnovare e rimanere, sarò altrettanto felice.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Altra papera del nuovo Buffon.


Inutile rosicare perché potrebbe andarsene... questo qui diventerà un campionissimo, senza discussioni. 
Il problema è capire come dobbiamo comportarci e come evitare che vada alla Juve. Inutile sperare che si impippisca.


----------



## ralf (28 Maggio 2017)

A Tl hanno detto che Donnarumma non ha il senso della posizione e che difficilmente un portiere può migliorare sotto quell'aspetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> A Tl hanno detto che Donnarumma non ha il senso della posizione e che difficilmente un portiere può migliorare sotto quel'aspetto.


Come sopra...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> A Tl hanno detto che Donnarumma non ha il senso della posizione e che difficilmente un portiere può migliorare sotto quel'aspetto.



il ragazzo deve migliorare nelle punizioni..
invece sui rigori va benissimo 

devo dire comunque che il recupero del suo errore di lettura non è niente male 
purtroppo vanificato dall'errore del guardalinee 

p.s. i calciatori possono migliorare finché sono giovani..
sono più predisposti.. esempio Giampaolo che ha dichiarato che deve ripartire da 0 con Dodo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2017)

Non facciamo la volpe e l' uva....


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> A Tl hanno detto che Donnarumma non ha il senso della posizione e che difficilmente un portiere può migliorare sotto quel'aspetto.



Questo è vero, lo dissi tanto tempo.

Le parate su Kheidra e memushaj sembrano miracoli per il gesto atletico, ma in realtà a rivederli sono parate normali, solo che lui non è posizionato bene e sembra difficile per come ci arriva.

Sul fatto che non è migliorabile, non lo so ma non credo. Questo qui ha comunque 18 anni, può migliorare ancora tanto.


----------



## ralf (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero, lo dissi tanto tempo.
> 
> Le parate su Kheidra e memushaj sembrano miracoli per il gesto atletico, ma in realtà a rivederli sono parate normali, solo che lui non è posizionato bene e sembra difficile per come ci arriva.
> 
> Sul fatto che non è migliorabile, non lo so ma non credo. Questo qui ha comunque 18 anni, può migliorare ancora tanto.



Hanno detto che il senso della posizione è una dote innata, la puoi migliorare ma è difficile.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non facciamo la volpe e l' uva....



Mah, non è questione di volpe ed uva. Il fatto è che, come tutti abbiamo detto, il talento c'è, ma per essere considerato come lo valuta il suo procuratore deve crescere ancora molto.

E mentre al Milan saremmo disposti a perdonargli qualche passaggio a vuoto altrove non sarebbero così tolleranti. 

Perché, intendiamoci, da un giocatore che, secondo Raiola, dovrebbe guadagnare 10 milioni lordi all'anno mi aspetterei la perfezione.

Forse lui e il suo procuratore dovrebbero un po' abbassare la cresta e ritrovare il senso della misura.


----------



## koti (28 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inutile rosicare perché potrebbe andarsene... *questo qui diventerà un campionissimo, senza discussioni*.
> Il problema è capire come dobbiamo comportarci e come evitare che vada alla Juve. Inutile sperare che si impippisca.


Mai detto il contrario, solo che ad oggi 4/5 milioni annui (quelli che sembra chiedere Raiola) non li vale proprio per niente.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Mai detto il contrario, solo che ad oggi 4/5 milioni annui (quelli che sembra chiedere Raiola) non li vale proprio per niente.



Per me li vale, anche prescindendo per un attimo dall'età.

In questi due anni ha avuto un rendimento simile a quello di Handanovic ? Quanto prende Handanovic ?


----------



## koti (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me li vale, anche prescindendo per un attimo dall'età.
> 
> In questi due anni ha avuto un rendimento simile a quello di Handanovic ? Quanto prende Handanovic ?


2.5 milioni a stagione


----------



## robs91 (28 Maggio 2017)

Ha fatto belle parate, ha talento ecc,ma anche oggi ha commesso un errore e pure sul primo gol un grande portiere la prendeva.Se fossimo una grande squadra questo rendimento stagionale non sarebbe stato accettabile,altro che cinque milioni a stagione.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

Ha 18, anni, raga', 18! Crosta che ha un anno in più oggi esordiva in A, di che parliamo oh?


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2017)

Partono già le rosicate?
Ragazzi, vi prego...


----------



## koti (28 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ha 18, anni, raga', 18! Crosta che ha un anno in più oggi esordiva in A, di che parliamo oh?


Appunto, ha 18 anni. Parliamo (i giornali) di un contratto da 4/5 milioni annui ad un 18enne.

Quando avrà 24/25 anni, da giocatore affermato top mondo, quanti ne chiederà? 

Handanovic ne prende 2.5 ed è uno dei migliori portieri del campionato da anni.

Per me siamo alla follia.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Appunto, ha 18 anni. Parliamo (i giornali) di un contratto da 4/5 milioni annui ad un 18enne.
> 
> Quando avrà 24/25 anni, da giocatore affermato top mondo, quanti ne chiederà?
> 
> ...



Non parlavo mica di quello, parlavo di chi gli rompe le palle per qualche errore.


----------



## Mika (28 Maggio 2017)

Stiamo odiando un ragazzo che fino a un paio di mesi fa era il nostro nuovo idolo.

La stampa ha vinto ancora, ha ancora messo zizzania.

Quando impareremo a non cadere nel tranello?


----------



## MarcoVanBasten (28 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi stavo pensando se Donnarumma è ancora indeciso se rimanere o andare via potremmo chiedere a "lui" di darci una mano e farlo ragionare a più miti consigli 

"Vuoi giocare col fuoco ragazzino.....vuoi giocare con Bob!!!!!


----------



## cremone (28 Maggio 2017)

Male il secondo tempo oggi


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Stiamo odiando un ragazzo che fino a un paio di mesi fa era il nostro nuovo idolo.
> 
> La stampa ha vinto ancora, ha ancora messo zizzania.
> 
> Quando impareremo a non cadere nel tranello?



Non è colpa della stampa se lui non smentisce.


----------



## IbraCadabra1988 (28 Maggio 2017)

la fascia comunque se la scorda.
dovesse restare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2017)

Comunque vada a finire non sarà mai un idolo ne un bandiera, l'epilogo non è determinante.

E Plizzari deve giocare 0 partite da pro prima di fare i 18 e firmare.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Maggio 2017)

La cosa importante è che tutto si risolva entro luglio. Io spero che gigio decida di restare.. e capisca che Raiola è si il migliore nel far soldi, ma che quello per un calciatore non è tutto. Perchè gigio ne farà comunque a camionate di soldi..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque vada a finire non sarà mai un idolo ne un bandiera, l'epilogo non è determinante.



Tristemente vero.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Maggio 2017)

E' una follia per lui andare via dal Milan. Alla prima papera (e ne farà come tutti, non è immune) verrebbe crocifisso da tutti, l'unico ambiente che può crescerlo con serenità è il nostro contesto. Vuole andare a rovinarsi? Vada via. Attenzione perché le dichiarazioni di Raiola non stanno facendo il suo bene, c'è il rischio che si bruci una meravigliosa carriera che ha davanti a sé.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2017)

Anche il silenzio è una risposta caro gigio.
E il tuo silenzio è a dir poco assordante ed eloquente.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Maggio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Stiamo odiando un ragazzo che fino a un paio di mesi fa era il nostro nuovo idolo.
> 
> La stampa ha vinto ancora, ha ancora messo zizzania.
> 
> Quando impareremo a non cadere nel tranello?



Purtroppo mai, mi sembra di capire...


----------



## BELOUFA (29 Maggio 2017)

Tutti troppo accellerati, calma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' una follia per lui andare via dal Milan. Alla prima papera (e ne farà come tutti, non è immune) verrebbe crocifisso da tutti, l'unico ambiente che può crescerlo con serenità è il nostro contesto. Vuole andare a rovinarsi? Vada via. Attenzione perché le dichiarazioni di Raiola non stanno facendo il suo bene, c'è il rischio che si bruci una meravigliosa carriera che ha davanti a sé.


Se deciderà di andare via, ci spererò con tutto me stesso che si bruci e tiferò ad ogni partita con la sua nuova squadra contro di lui.


----------



## de sica (29 Maggio 2017)

Impara qualcosa da Francesco Totti, caro gigio.. che ne hai ancora di pane da mangiare. Impara ad esser UOMO prima di tutto!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Impara qualcosa da Francesco Totti, caro gigio.. che ne hai ancora di pane da mangiare. Impara ad esser UOMO prima di tutto!



Bhe Totti e uomo nella stessa frase...è stato un grande giocatore e una grande bandiera come non ne esisteranno più, ma come uomo abbastanza piccolo. Ricordo decine e decine di episodi in cui si è comportato da schifo.


----------



## de sica (29 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bhe Totti e uomo nella stessa frase...è stato un grande giocatore e una grande bandiera come non ne esisteranno più, ma come uomo abbastanza piccolo. Ricordo decine e decine di episodi in cui si è comportato da schifo.



Mi riferivo al rispetto per la maglia che indossa e per i tifosi che l'hanno sempre sostenuto, il non attaccamento ai soldi, il non esser mercenario. Poi l'opinione sull'uomo fuori dal campo è opinabile. Di certo non saranno un calcione a Balotelli, le dichiarazioni contro i gobbi o uno sputo contro quel pezzente di poulsen a farmi cambiare idea


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Mi riferivo al rispetto per la maglia che indossa e per i tifosi che l'hanno sempre sostenuto, il non attaccamento ai soldi, il non esser mercenario*. Poi l'opinione sull'uomo fuori dal campo è opinabile. Di certo non saranno un calcione a Balotelli, le dichiarazioni contro i gobbi o uno sputo contro quel pezzente di poulsen a farmi cambiare idea



Sulla parte in grassetto nulla da dire , anche se siamo in un calcio molto diverso rispetto agli anni d'oro di Totti. Per la seconda parte bhe se vi vanno bene questi campioni qui ok, io apprezzo decisamente di più Del Piero o Zanetti.


----------



## de sica (29 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sulla parte in grassetto nulla da dire , anche se siamo in un calcio molto diverso rispetto agli anni d'oro di Totti. Per la seconda parte bhe se vi vanno bene questi campioni qui ok, io apprezzo decisamente di più Del Piero o Zanetti.



Beh diciamo che il modello a cui ispirarsi pienamente sono Baresi e Maldini, e non perché io sia di parte. Anche Del Piero e Zanetti hanno avuto qualche momento da dimenticare, anche se non contesto la correttezza. Comunque penso che Totti abbia sbagliato qualche volta sul campo indubbiamente, ma questo lo eleva a Campione autentico e non finto. Per essere uno sport mi basta questo.


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2017)

Per me rinnova (se rinnova) solo dopo l'acquisto di un big.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2017)

Probabilmente rinnoverà, però per me d'ora in poi sarà uno dei tanti. 

Potrà baciare la maglia mille volte, potrà pure leccarla se vorrà, però finché sarà assistito da Raiola non crederò a nessuna dichiarazione nella quale parlerà di affetto per il Milan.

Comunque il pizzaiolo c'è rimasto male: pensava di mettere i tifosi contro la nuova proprietà invece è riuscito nel non facile intento di far diventare Donnarumma, da idolo dei tifosi, a persona ingrata e venale. Complimenti.

Se poi se ne andrà inutile dire che tiferò contro la squadra nella quale approderà. Ed è inutile dire che se finisse alla Juve la dirigenza del Milan dovrebbe cacciare gli assistiti di Raiola e troncare definitivamente ogni rapporto con lui.

In tutto questo, checché se ne dica, chi ne sta uscendo benissimo sono Fassone e Mirabelli, che hanno parlato chiaro ai tifosi, a Donnarumma ed al suo procuratore. 

In ciò non si può non notare una differenza con la vecchia dirigenza che probabilmente si sarebbe piegata ai voleri del viscido procuratore finendo per far assumere contorni opachi all'intera vicenda.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Probabilmente rinnoverà, però per me d'ora in poi sarà uno dei tanti.
> 
> Potrà baciare la maglia mille volte, potrà pure leccarla se vorrà, però finché sarà assistito da Raiola non crederò a nessuna dichiarazione nella quale parlerà di affetto per il Milan.
> 
> ...



Da incorniciare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Giugno 2017)

Chi lo insulta fa solamente il gioco di Raiola e dei giornalai


----------



## Crox93 (1 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Probabilmente rinnoverà, però per me d'ora in poi sarà uno dei tanti.
> 
> Potrà baciare la maglia mille volte, potrà pure leccarla se vorrà, però finché sarà assistito da Raiola non crederò a nessuna dichiarazione nella quale parlerà di affetto per il Milan.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tahva (1 Giugno 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Stiamo odiando un ragazzo che fino a un paio di mesi fa era il nostro nuovo idolo.
> 
> La stampa ha vinto ancora, ha ancora messo zizzania.
> 
> Quando impareremo a non cadere nel tranello?


Amen. 
E purtroppo la questione De Sciglio non ha insegnato niente: gli insulti sono SEMPRE sbagliati. Vedo gente che manda messaggi di insulti a Gigio sui social e mi vergogno che siano tifosi del Milan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Giugno 2017)

spero che si vergogni un tantino pure lui..
io non sto li a perdere tempo nell'insultarlo 

mi limito a dire che non me lo sarei mai aspettato
un comportamento del genere.. atti del genere ecc.. 
dei pazzi ti vogliono così fortemente e tu davanti 5 milioni dici ci penserò ? 
strano assai strano il ragazzo 
ma che cosa vuole ? bho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Probabilmente rinnoverà, però per me d'ora in poi sarà uno dei tanti.
> 
> Potrà baciare la maglia mille volte, potrà pure leccarla se vorrà, però finché sarà assistito da Raiola non crederò a nessuna dichiarazione nella quale parlerà di affetto per il Milan.
> 
> ...


Raiola non ha messo contro proprio nessuno, perché la responsabilità resta di una sola persona: Gianluigi Donnarumma o, comunque, la sua famiglia.
Il poppante avrebbe potuto benissimo mettere a tacere Raiola dicendogli che dal Milan non se ne sarebbe andato, invece gli ha lasciato carta bianca; anzi, scommetto che il poppante trema in una angolino della stanzetta in tutta questa situazione, mentre mamma e papà lasciano carta bianca perché Raiola permetta loro di lucrare il più possibile sul figlio.
Le responsabilità sono dei Donnarumma e, per fortuna, i tifosi l'hanno capito, non schierandosi contro la società, ma contro il portiere. 
Raiola non può considerarla una vittoria quella di averci messo contro il giocatore; la sua unica vittoria sarebbe potuta essere lo scontro tra tifoseria e società, ma così non è stato.


----------



## dyablo65 (2 Giugno 2017)

perche' insultare una persona , solo perche' non fa quello che noi tutti vogliamo ?

tribuna ed indifferenza questo ci vuole , ci vuole altro che un bacetto ad una maglia ed un insulto ai gobbi x essere coniato come nostro nuovo idolo. Ha ragione raiola manca ancora un anno ed in un anno possono succedere molte cose e gigio non e' uno schiavo ma le catene le sta' indossando da solo.

io andrei subito a cercare un altro portiere .......tanto il tira e molla con il suo procuratore stile pogba con la juve e' gia' iniziato


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2017)

E' partita la macchina del fango.

Ma che avrebbe fatto di male questo ragazzo ? La vita e la carriera la decide lui. Vuole guadagnare di più ? E allora ?


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' partita la macchina del fango.
> 
> Ma che avrebbe fatto di male questo ragazzo ? La vita e la carriera la decide lui. Vuole guadagnare di più ? E allora ?



Dai non dirmi che sei serio..


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dai non dirmi che sei serio..



Dunque, se parliamo del fatto che quei soldi possano intaccare il suo percorso di formazione umana e professionale, è un conto. Ma sul resto non capisco, se vuole andare è un suo diritto. C'è un legame di riconoscenza, ma anche lui ha fatto la sua parte, onorando l'impegno.

Poi boh, se dobbiamo rosicare perchè va via, mi adeguerò.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dunque, se parliamo del fatto che quei soldi possano intaccare il suo percorso di formazione umana e professionale, è un conto. Ma sul resto non capisco, se vuole andare è un suo diritto. C'è un legame di riconoscenza, ma anche lui ha fatto la sua parte, onorando l'impegno.
> 
> Poi boh, se dobbiamo rosicare perchè va via, mi adeguerò.



Ha il diritto di andare via? E chi lo nega. Nessuno sta dicendo che merita la galera.

Ma lui ha il diritto di pensare alla sua carriera, noi abbiamo il diritto di fare i tifosi che proteggono gli interessi della squadra e di schifarlo da un punto di vista umano.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dunque, se parliamo del fatto che quei soldi possano intaccare il suo percorso di formazione umana e professionale, è un conto. Ma sul resto non capisco, se vuole andare è un suo diritto. C'è un legame di riconoscenza, ma anche lui ha fatto la sua parte, onorando l'impegno.
> 
> Poi boh, se dobbiamo rosicare perchè va via, mi adeguerò.



la tua domanda è: che ha fatto di male questo ragazzo?
Risposta: dimmi che non sei serio.

E ribadisco, ti prego dimmi che non sei serio.
Nel frattempo ti dico che lo stipendio offerto lo prende solo un certo Buffon tra i portieri in Italia; che 5 mln di euro ad un ragazzo di 18 anni non li danno nemmeno i top club europe (la Juve a Dybala solo dopo due anni ha dato 7 mln ma perché è un attaccante ed è quello con più margini di miglioramento in Italia); che un ragazzino di 18 anni che si dichiara milanista, potrebbe avere un minimo di riconoscenza per una società che l'ha sempre coccolato, rinnovando e poi se vorrà andare potrà farlo, ma poteva evitare questo percorso per arrivare al rinnovo. Aggiungo che la società ha fatto tutto quello che poteva per dimostrare l'affetto e la voglia di puntare su di lui (in genere sono i procuratori che vanno nella sede della società per parlare dei rinnovi, qui addirittura andiamo da loro per pregarli), mentre il ragazzo ad oggi, e ribadisco ad oggi, ha solo dimostrato che per lui contano solo i soldi e Raiola. Infine ha 18 anni per la miseria!! ha 20 anni davanti a se, se rimanesse al Milan anche a 1 mln di euro, non morirebbe di fame e non intaccherebbe la carriera. Buffon è andato in serie B, lui fa lo splendido se il Milan non è competitivo per la champions. 


Quindi....ripeto: DImmi che non sei serio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lui fa lo splendido se il Milan non è competitivo per la champions.



non ti credere che sia vero.. 
Con Pogba si era già preparato nel lasciare la Juve con la possibilità della Champions e Campionato vinto, per andarsene al Manchester United senza Champions e che le ha prese dal Leicester 

quindi altra invenzione di Raiola per avere un pretesto per i suoi loschi affari


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2017)

Accetterei anche un suo addio perchè al milan chi resta deve farlo col cuore.
Non accetto il suo silenzio e il modus operandi del suo procuratore.
Se la tira come fosse un top player ma non lo è , non ancora almeno.


----------



## mark (2 Giugno 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda, io non lo voglio più vedere con la nostra maglia!!
Le persone false non le sopporto, poteva risparmiarsi tutte le dichiarazioni del tipo "amo il Milan, sono milanista ecc".. da vendere subito, oppure tribuna senza neanche la possibilità di allenarsi!!
Per vincere basta un buon portiere, quindi tanti saluti bimbo ingrato, vai pure alla Juventus e vedrai che bella accoglienza che riceverai a San siro!!


----------



## Igniorante (2 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non ti credere che sia vero..
> Con Pogba si era già preparato nel lasciare la Juve con la possibilità della Champions e Campionato vinto, per andarsene al Manchester United senza Champions e che le ha prese dal Leicester
> 
> quindi altra invenzione di Raiola per avere un pretesto per i suoi loschi affari



Vero, rigira sempre la frittata per averla vinta e non far sembrare che assiste dei mercenari.
Adesso la cosa deve finire, una volta per tutte...pieno sostegno a Fassone e Mirabelli, qualunque decisione prendano. Io lo farei rinnovare e poi lo venderei a peso d'oro, però mi adeguo anche se decidono di mandarlo in tribuna, la società ha fatto tutto il possibile ed è stata impeccabile.


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dunque, se parliamo del fatto che quei soldi possano intaccare il suo percorso di formazione umana e professionale, è un conto. Ma sul resto non capisco, se vuole andare è un suo diritto. C'è un legame di riconoscenza, ma anche lui ha fatto la sua parte, onorando l'impegno.
> 
> Poi boh, se dobbiamo rosicare perchè va via, mi adeguerò.



Dov'è il problema? 

Il problema è il silenzio, il problema è il suo prendere tempo, se vuole andare via basta lo dica e come dice Raiola c'è la fila per lui. 

Basta comunichi pubblicamente di voler andare via per motivi x ed y e noi tifosi saremmo i primi ad accettarlo visto anche l'assegno sostanzioso che ci porterebbe. 

Ma stare in silenzio cosi........ 

La verità è che Raiola fa apposta a prender tempo, lo fa perchè sa che la nuova proprietà si gioca molto nel caso Donnarumma e sarà sempre più disposta a sganciare grana. Perder il portiere per la nuova proprietà non sarebbe un bel biglietto da visita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2017)

Io l'ho difeso per tanto tempo, convintissimo che fosse tutta una strategia mediatica dei filogobbi per incrinare il rapporto tra Gigio e i suoi tifosi, facilitando l'arrivo alla Juve.

Ma dopo le ultime mosse societarie, cristalline e inequivocabili, è ormai evidente come la situazione non sia rosea come pensavo, e come il giocatore sia complice al pari del suo orrendo procuratore.

Io voglio ancora che rinnovi e resti, anche per una grossa cifra. Ma la delusione sul lato umano è veramente molto forte, mai mi sarei aspettato si arrivasse a questo.

Un peccato. Però non ci soffro come per Kakà e Sheva, lì avevo anche molta rabbia verso la società, ora sono più in pace e sereno.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2017)

Dicono che chi tace acconsente, infatti i suoi silenzi valgono più di mille parole


----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2017)

Sarai uno dei giocatori più odiati della storia del Milan.
Complimenti, schiavetto di Raiola.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Giugno 2017)

Se la sua partenza significa poter arrivare a Belotti+Morata, benedetta sia la sua cessione.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2017)

Bisogna assolutamente far passare il messaggio che di Donnarumma non ce ne frega nulla e che noi stiamo con Mirabelli e Fassone.
Sono finiti i tempi del maiale con i suoi compagni di merenda, via via, pulizia totale.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Giugno 2017)

-Rinnovo, però prima aspettiamo il closing, 

-Guarda che il closing è stato fatto

-Eh devo compiere 18 anni

-Ora sei maggiorenne, firma

-Donnarumma merita una squadra importante, vuole garanzie tecniche, i soldi non sono un problema

-Abbiamo preso R.Rodriguez, Musacchio, Kessiè e stiamo trattando Morata, e siamo solo a maggio

-Non basta, voglio 4,7 milioni

-Ok, facciamo 5

-No, ora ne voglio 8, ci devo pensare, stat senz pensier bucchin, uè uè tropp bell o Milan io gli voglio buono a raiola

Tralasciando i luoghi comuni della serie "Raiola è un grandissimo professionista", "Non esistono più le bandiere di una volta", "I giornalisti juventini prezzolati lo stanno diffamando", "Le difese spagnole fanno pena" e "Il gatto è più indipendente ma il cane è più fedele", rimane il fatto che fare tutto questo casino per liberarsi a parametro zero è una porcheria, e non ha nulla a che vedere col "professionismo".



Bah, non dico che gli auguro lo stesso numero di infortuni patiti da Perin e G.Rossi messi assieme, ma se accadesse non piangerei, onestamente.


----------



## Dexter (2 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Chi lo insulta fa solamente il gioco di Raiola e dei giornalai



Io me lo ricordo com'ero a 18 anni, ed ero già tifoso sfegatato come Donnarumma sostiene di essere...Raiola mi avrebbe denunciato per aggressione probabilmente, l'avrei preso a schiaffi. Donnarumma è semplicemente un senza palle che ha lasciato al proprio procuratore il compito di trovargli l'ingaggio più alto possibile, altrimenti avrebbe già firmato, a prescindere che i milioni offerti siano 3, 4 o 5. E se non c'entra lui ma la sua famiglia, il discorso è lo stesso. Abbiamo bisogno di uomini che si assumano le proprie responsabilità, questo è un moccioso che si nasconde dietro "i grandi", quando è lui che dovrebbe decidere. Uno come Locatelli, se diventasse forte, firmerebbe in bianco il giorno dopo, ne sono certo.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Giugno 2017)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io me lo ricordo com'ero a 18 anni, ed ero già tifoso sfegatato come Donnarumma sostiene di essere...Raiola mi avrebbe denunciato per aggressione probabilmente, l'avrei preso a schiaffi. Donnarumma è semplicemente un senza palle che ha lasciato al proprio procuratore il compito di trovargli l'ingaggio più alto possibile, altrimenti avrebbe già firmato, a prescindere che i milioni offerti siano 3, 4 o 5. E se non c'entra lui ma la sua famiglia, il discorso è lo stesso. Abbiamo bisogno di uomini che si assumano le proprie responsabilità, questo è un moccioso che si nasconde dietro "i grandi", quando è lui che dovrebbe decidere. Uno come Locatelli, se diventasse forte, firmerebbe in bianco il giorno dopo, ne sono certo.



Bravo, chi ha le palle le ha anche a 18 anni.
Evidentemente Donnarumma ha tanto carattere in campo quanto poca spina dorsale fuori...o magari ce l'ha, ma solo per far soldi.
In ogni caso ha interessi divergenti rispetto al Milan attuale, questo mi pare chiaro.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> -Rinnovo, però prima aspettiamo il closing,
> 
> -Guarda che il closing è stato fatto
> 
> ...



Ricostruzione perfetta.
Come si fa a non pensare che la volontà/voglia di firmare non c'è mai stata??
Forse chi muove i fili ha ben in mente cosa fare e dove arrivare e non da oggi.....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Giugno 2017)

A questo punto è assolutamente da mandar via. A lungo andare creerà più problemi che benefici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> -Rinnovo, però prima aspettiamo il closing,
> 
> -Guarda che il closing è stato fatto
> 
> ...


Se il moccioso andrà via, non passerà partita in cui non gli augurerò di sfasciarsi entrambe le ginocchia, per i prossimi 20 anni di carriera che ha davanti, giuro.


----------



## koti (2 Giugno 2017)

I portieri più pagati al mondo (stipendi netti), dati presi da Sky:

Neur 7.8
De Gea 6.8
Courtois 4.1
Buffon 4
Bravo 3.8
Cech 3.6
Ter Stegen 3

Quindi se rinnovasse alle cifre di cui si parla (4.7+bonus) sarebbe il terzo portiere più pagato al mondo. 

Nel caso da lui mi aspetterò prestazioni da fenomeno sui livelli del miglior Buffon, non gli perdonerò più neanche mezzo errore. L'attenuante "eh ma ha 18 anni" non reggerà più con quello stipendio.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2017)

La cosa migliore da fare è "regalarlo" al Madrid in cambio di qualche suo gioiello che fa panchina (Isco sarebbe il massimo)


----------



## Milo (2 Giugno 2017)

Morata + Modric e salutiamo questo bimbetto che pensa di fare il furbo con noi. Vattene ci stai prendendo per i fondelli


----------



## wfiesso (2 Giugno 2017)

Raus gobbo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2017)

Che delusione , come persona ha dimostrato di valere proprio 0. 

Ha rotto con l'ambiente e spero rinnovi per poi essere ceduto ad una cifra folle , indegno.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che delusione , come persona ha dimostrato di valere proprio 0.
> 
> Ha rotto con l'ambiente e spero rinnovi per poi essere ceduto ad una cifra folle , indegno.



Quoto tutto.
Uomo piccolo piccolo, montato e falso come pochi.
Inutile piccolo bamboccio vattene! Non lo ripeterò mai abbastanza


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (8 Giugno 2017)

Credo che il ragazzo sia (stato) ricattato dal pizzaiolo. Altrimenti non si spiegano certi comportamenti, incluso il bacio (di giuda?) alla maglia.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Giugno 2017)

non ha più senso ormai tenerlo...pure rinnovasse ormai la magia di gigio milanista e bandiera è finita...come dice qualcuno scambiarlo con un big del Real e poi prendere un portiere di buon livello senza sborsare troppo...che se fai una squadra forte non serve un fenomeno mondiale tra i pali...delusione enorme comunque...veramente un personaggio squallido...non vali una scoreggia di Buffon ridicolo...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non ha più senso ormai tenerlo...pure rinnovasse ormai la magia di gigio milanista e bandiera è finita...come dice qualcuno scambiarlo con un big del Real e poi prendere un portiere di buon livello senza sborsare troppo...che se fai una squadra forte non serve un fenomeno mondiale tra i pali...delusione enorme comunque...veramente un personaggio squallido...non vali una scoreggia di Buffon ridicolo...



La gente vorrebbe Verratti e Morata. Non mi sembrano due con la magia "milanisti e bandiere".
Si prendono e si tengono i giocatori forti. Non quelli che tifano.
Il tifo è un plus, non una conditio sine qua non.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2017)

Non ho mai pensato che rimanesse fino a fine carriera ecc l'avevo messo in conto che massimo 2/3 anni massimo e sarebbe andato via ma MAI e ripeto MAI mi sarei immaginata una pagliacciata del genere, pensavo fosse un ragazzo serie e invece è proprio una marionetta di Raiola, gli abbiamo offerto la luna per un ragazzetto di 18 anni che si professava pure Milanista e ci sta pensando per settimane e settimane che schifo, ormai lo schifo proprio portasse i soldi e a mai più pietà.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2017)

Ti prego solo di risparmiarci il grande strazio.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2017)

la juve non ufficializza Scezny, qui puzza qualcosa....se va da loro è un infame.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2017)

Contro ogni mia aspettativa mi sono rassegnato.
Fai quello che vuoi Gigio, ma c'è solo una cosa che ti imploro di non fare.....


----------



## Love (13 Giugno 2017)

rinnoviamogli il contratto e mettiamolo sul mercato...


----------



## Konrad (13 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La gente vorrebbe Verratti e Morata. Non mi sembrano due con la magia "milanisti e bandiere".
> Si prendono e si tengono i giocatori forti. Non quelli che tifano.
> Il tifo è un plus, non una conditio sine qua non.



Vero. Ma qui il tifo è stato usato e abusato dal soggetto. E allora diventa poi una presa in giro...perché poi non puoi non accettare una proposta di rinnovo come quella che ti è arrivata. O meglio, puoi solo se presenti un'offerta di acquisto del tuo cartellino con stipendio per te superiore. Posto che l'offerta dovrebbe prima arrivare a noi...non che il tuo procuratore vada in giro provando a piazzarti.
Detto ciò...di conseguenza verrai trattato non da Gigio diciottenne milanista, ma da portiere top molto costoso che se fa papere ne subisce i fischi.


----------



## Doctore (13 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La gente vorrebbe Verratti e Morata. Non mi sembrano due con la magia "milanisti e bandiere".
> Si prendono e si tengono i giocatori forti. Non quelli che tifano.
> Il tifo è un plus, non una conditio sine qua non.



si è tutto vero...ma col portiere forte non vinci le competizioni il real lo ha ampiamente dimostrato per 2 anni di fila...come il grande barcellona di guardiola.
Se ci fai caso le big in europa il portiere se lo sono sempre trovato o se l hanno comprato non hanno mai speso piu di 20/25 milioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la juve non ufficializza Scezny, qui puzza qualcosa....se va da loro è un infame.



Vedrai che appena rinnova e sfuma il piano "gratis a parametro zero", annunciano subito Scezny, il giorno stesso. Gli infami sono in attesa.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Giugno 2017)

Ma vattene omuncolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2017)

Il mio cuore l'ha già scaricato.
Sarà anche bravo ma che me ne faccio di un uomo cosi? Ha dimostrato che non si possa fare affidamento su di lui perchè troppo concentrato sui suoi interessi, poco trasparente, poco uomo per metterci la faccia .
Con quale faccia dovrebbe arrivare a milanello?? Mister dollarumma, colui che si è fatto aspettare per mesi!!


----------



## Black (14 Giugno 2017)

mi è scaduto moltissimo! può diventare anche il portiere più forte del mondo, ma stima ZERO! unica cosa che mi interessa è che lo vendano al prezzo più alto possibile con incasso minore possibile per Raiola. 
Se giocherà ancora con il Milan, non si rende conto quante critiche riceverà al primo errore! E' finito il tempo dei "bonus" per l'età. Dopo questa sceneggiata non ti verrà perdonata neanche mezza indecisione


----------



## MasterGorgo (14 Giugno 2017)

Letta l'intervista su gq: ha iniziato a recitare un personaggio vendibile, una sorta di ibra partenopeo, molto commerciale.
Sono scelte ma il suo problema é che ha iniziato a farlo in modo troppo artefatto e improvviso lasciando perplessità. 

E' chiaro come oggi un calciatore bravo tragga meno profitto se la sua immagine resta semplicemente quella del campo di allenamento. Gli auguro tanta grana che resti o meno al milan, ma si ricordi che certi alteti i loro atteggiamenti da divo se li sono potuti permettere in quanto sul terreno di gioco erano 'speciali' e il pubblico lo hanno conquistato mostrando il loro talento tecnico.

Oggi lui non é ancora a quel livello, forse lo potrà raggiungere. Forse. 
Di sicuro deve migliorare ancora... anche nel look.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Giugno 2017)

Se tu dovessi firmare già so che tutti ti perdoneranno , servirà tempo ma ti perdoneranno. La verità è che abbiamo paura, paura di perdere un campione come te, cresciuto qui da noi e che tutti pensavamo diventasse una bandiera. Probabile non sarai una bandiera, ma intanto firma, se poi vorrai andare via la società ti accontenterà.


----------



## Milo (14 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me non lo perdonerà nessuno, ha snobbato il Milan, squadra che l'ha fatto esplodere nonchè il club per cui tifa (da come dice), a 18 anni ha preteso un contratto da top 3 portieri del mondo e nonostante ciò stà comunque cercando di prendere tempo e tutelarsi.

E' una mancanza di rispetto, club e tifosi lo sanno benissimo e non credo che lui non si sia accorto dei nostri messaggi di odio, se rinnova sarà un bene per il club per non perderlo a 0, ma ormai ha creato fratture molto profonde.

Io 5 mln a un 18enne non li avrei mai dato, blufferei solo per non perderlo a 0 ma rivendendolo subito.

Con me ha chiuso per sempre.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Secondo me non lo perdonerà nessuno, ha snobbato il Milan, squadra che l'ha fatto esplodere nonchè il club per cui tifa (da come dice), a 18 anni ha preteso un contratto da top 3 portieri del mondo e nonostante ciò stà comunque cercando di prendere tempo e tutelarsi.
> 
> E' una mancanza di rispetto, club e tifosi lo sanno benissimo e non credo che lui non si sia accorto dei nostri messaggi di odio, se rinnova sarà un bene per il club per non perderlo a 0, ma ormai ha creato fratture molto profonde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Giugno 2017)

Gigio "cuore rossonero bacia la maglia chi lo critica è solo gentaglia" Donnarumma ha chiesto scusa alla Juve per aver protestato contro l'arbitro, giustamente non vuole precludersi la possibilità di andare a Torino.

Grande professionista, offriamogli 8 milioni l'anno. Io propongo ban a vita + denuncia alla polizia postale a chi lo critica


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Secondo me non lo perdonerà nessuno, ha snobbato il Milan, squadra che l'ha fatto esplodere nonchè il club per cui tifa (da come dice), a 18 anni ha preteso un contratto da top 3 portieri del mondo e nonostante ciò stà comunque cercando di prendere tempo e tutelarsi.
> 
> E' una mancanza di rispetto, club e tifosi lo sanno benissimo e non credo che lui non si sia accorto dei nostri messaggi di odio, se rinnova sarà un bene per il club per non perderlo a 0, ma ormai ha creato fratture molto profonde.
> 
> ...


Raiola voleva questo e lui s'e' prestato al giochetto, valutando esclusivamente l'aspetto economico.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Gigio "cuore rossonero bacia la maglia chi lo critica è solo gentaglia" Donnarumma ha chiesto scusa alla Juve per aver protestato contro l'arbitro, giustamente non vuole precludersi la possibilità di andare a Torino.
> 
> Grande professionista, offriamogli 8 milioni l'anno. Io propongo ban a vita + denuncia alla polizia postale a chi lo critica



Che persona falsa e meschina, un ragazzino che va dove tira il vento.
Gli auguro un durissimo infortunio che gli stronchi la carriera a 18 anni


----------



## Doctore (14 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se tu dovessi firmare già so che tutti ti perdoneranno , servirà tempo ma ti perdoneranno. La verità è che abbiamo paura, *paura di perdere un campione come t*e, cresciuto qui da noi e che tutti pensavamo diventasse una bandiera. Probabile non sarai una bandiera, ma intanto firma, se poi vorrai andare via la società ti accontenterà.


Paura?L unica paura che ho che rimanga a infangare l ac milan.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Paura?L unica paura che ho che rimanga a infangare l ac milan.



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi qualcuno mi può dire che sta succedendo con Donnarumma? Non ho seguito la vicenda. Ho letto solo qui nei commenti che vuole 5 milioni di euro e c'è la possibilità di perderlo a zero.


----------



## Albijol (14 Giugno 2017)

Se non mettono la clausola antiJuve nel rinnovo mi incacchio veramente, i ladri hanno speso 90 milioni per il Trippita (fondamentalissimo in Champions ROTFL), farebbero di tutto per soffiarci Donnarumma.


----------



## Mika (14 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma per me oramai è un giocatore come tanti, importante perché forte ma non incedibile (sopratutto se si presentano con offerta dai 60 Milioni e non rateizzabili). 

L'unica cosa che potrebbe farmi perdere l'indifferenza e che cacci Raiola dopo il rinnovo, ma sono sicuro che non lo farà mai.

Ho fatto bene a non prendere la sua maglia, ma immaginavo che sarebbe finita così visto il procuratore.

Una cosa che non perdonerò mai però sarà lo stare al gioco del suo procuratore, avere creato questa manfrina penosa.

Lo chiamavo Gigio ma oramai per me è solo Donnarumma.

Ha rovinato tutto quello che si era creato con noi tifosi in un mese, era un idolo ora è solo un possibile merce di scambio per arrivare a qualche top player.

Nelle prime pagine di questo topic si era pronti alla rivoluzione in caso in cui Galliani l'avesse venduto e alcuni dicevano "Vai al Real Madrid che sei sprecato qui". Ora che è cambiata la società, ora che potevamo sperare di vincere con lui tutto è stato rovinato.

Se resta spero che darà sempre il massimo fino a quando resterà, se non resta che ci porti almeno un bel po' di soldi. Se andasse via a 0 sarà meglio che lo faccia all'estero e non alla Juventus altrimenti meglio che non stia in porta sotto la curva Sud nei Milan-Juventus, perderebbe l'udito per il boato di fischi che riceverebbe.


----------



## cris (14 Giugno 2017)

mi è scaduto totalmente


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Giugno 2017)

Le nuove clausole nel contratto:

-Se non vinciamo lo Scudetto rescissione con clausola sui 5 milioni

-Se non ci qualifichiamo per la Champions il Milan restituirà la Coppa del 2003 alla Juve

-Se non facciamo 15 punti nelle prime 6 gare il Milan pagherà una penale da 30 milioni

-Ingaggio di Alfredo Donnarumma a 9 milioni l'anno più le scuse ufficiali per averlo scartato dalle giovanili

-Fascia da Capitano

-Scuse ufficiali da parte della società rossonera alla Juve per aver protestato per il gol di Muntari

-Ius Primae Noctis con tutte le mamme, fidanzate e sorelle degli altri calciatori del Milan

-Clausola di rescissione di 35 milioni se ci qualifichiamo in CL.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le nuove clausole nel contratto:
> 
> -Se non vinciamo lo Scudetto rescissione con clausola sui 5 milioni
> 
> ...



Apriamo un agenzia di procuratori pure noi? 

PS: in tal caso divieto di vendere Ocampos


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2017)

Devi spaccarti tutte e due le ginocchia, maiale e giuro che non passerà partita in cui non te lo augurerò


----------



## milan1899 (15 Giugno 2017)

Uomo di sterco...


----------



## Mika (15 Giugno 2017)

Spero per lui che non voglia fare una stagione da noi dopo la sua decisione di non rinnovare.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Giugno 2017)

Mi ero innamorato calcisticamente di questo giocatore. Questo è stato un colpo durissimo. Detto questo, morto un papa se ne fa un altro. Ti auguro ogni male sportivo a te al tuo maiale.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

Un uomo piccolo piccolo sotto la procura di uno grasso grasso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Mi vergogno, mi vergogno per ogni singola volta che ho difeso questo lurido bamboccio che non ha ancora i peli sul pube.

Schifoso, feccia, escremento umano.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Giugno 2017)

DOLLARumma sei un maiale


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2017)

Poteva scegliere di diventare la bandiera della squadra che ha tifato sin da bambino (?), e invece ha preferito i soldi. Ha preferito tantissimi soldi a tanti soldi e tanta gloria. Bravissimo così, identifica la persona. Meglio ora che fra cinque anni.

Spero lo stipendio che percepirà dall'anno prossimo possa essere speso in medicine per lui ed i suoi cari.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Giugno 2017)

Se non si trova una squadra in grado di sganciare soldi spero che stia in tribuna


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Giugno 2017)

La pagina di FB del Milan sta impazzendo.
Mai visto tanto odio (meritato): capolavoro di Mira&Fax


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

Poteva essere una bella storia.
Peccato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Date un'occhiata all'intervista a Buffon mandata in onda su Sky qualche giorno fa.

*"Ho dato in privato un consiglio a Gigio, ma quello che ho detto resta tra noi".*

Gobbo, gobbo maledetto, lui e De Sciglio, talpe gobbe da sempre infiltrate nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2017)

Fai schifo e ti auguro il peggio.


----------



## Alex (15 Giugno 2017)

ma che infame é?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Giugno 2017)

Sul closing del Milan ho preso un abbaglio ma su questo essere ci avevo visto giusto. Lo insulto da aprile.


----------



## Dexter (15 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha preferito tantissimi soldi a tanti soldi e tanta gloria.


Assurdo. Persona veramente piccolissima.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Vergognati.
Spero che a Madrid, alla prima papera, ti facciano vergognare di essere nato.
Perchè la tua nascita non ha alcuna utilità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2017)

Oh, ma secondo voi questo qui diventerà forte? Non tecnicamente eh, ma di testa. 
Con una testa così non vai da nessuna parte; Buffon scese in B e si ridusse l'ingaggio, dopo aver vinto un mondiale da protagonista.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oh, ma secondo voi questo qui diventerà forte? Non tecnicamente eh, ma di testa.
> Con una testa così non vai da nessuna parte; Buffon scese in B e si ridusse l'ingaggio, dopo aver vinto un mondiale da protagonista.



Finirà presto in Premier o peggio in Cina pur di guadagnare.
Non gli interessa il calcio ma solo i selfie su Instagram mentre bacia le banconote


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Schifoso, ti odierò per sempre. Sei il numero uno della mia lista di nemici mortali a vita.

Esulterò ogni tua papera, ogni tuo infortunio, ogni tua sconfitta, come se fosse la più grande vittoria della mia squadra.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Peccato.

Buona fortuna ragazzo.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sul closing del Milan ho preso un abbaglio ma su questo essere ci avevo visto giusto. Lo insulto da aprile.



Pochi qui dentro ci avevano visto giusto, ovvero qualcosa puzzava se voleva firmare lo avrebbe fatto subito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Giugno 2017)

Sei un verme.

Sei peggio di Collovati, di Buffon (!!!) e di tutti i traditori infami.
Il tuo gesto è il gesto piu INFAME della storia dello SPORT, ovvero voltare le spalle a 18 anni (io ancora non ci credo) alla squadra che ti ha lanciato e che ti ha dato tutto.
Puoi essere bravo quanto vuoi, ma con una simile testa piena di... fango non sarai MAI un campione.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2017)

Ricordiamo che se quel giorno Sinisa non si fosse trovato sulla panchina del Milan, questo individuo qui si troverebbe su qualche spiaggia a pensare al prossimo campionato primavera.. Lui a Sinisa ed in modo indiretto al Milan deve TUTTO.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Sarai per sempre il primo nella mia lista di nemici. Non dimenticarlo.

Io da oggi tifo contro Donnarumma in qualsiasi circostanza. ADESSO ASSOLUTAMENTE FUORI ABATE E BONAVENTURA SE NON LASCIANO RAIOLA. SUBITO!!


----------



## Lambro (15 Giugno 2017)

a 17 anni ti propongono :

1) di diventare la nuova bandiera di un nuovo , ricco a quanto pare, corso
2) ti riempono di soldi con bonus a salire che in italia nemmeno higuain
3) ti fanno sicuro uomo immagine con tutto quello che puo' voler dire anche a livello di cuore e di anima

e tu che fai? 
te ne vuoi andare.
Qualcuno crede seriamente che non ci sia lo zampino (zampone) di raiola?
è evidente che 90% lui 10% donnarumma su questa scelta.

ma attenzione, che il real non è mica il milan attuale, attenzione che non sarai cosi' protetto e attenzione che parecchie gatte quest'anno le hai fatte, poi voglio vedere come ti proteggeranno al bernabeu a suon di fischi.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2017)

_Nonostante i periodi bui, soprattutto nel 1982-83 ho avuto tante possibilità di andarmene, ma ho deciso fermamente di rimanere perchè il Milan mi ha dato tanto. Ci fu qualche offerta, ma non ho mai pensato di andare via, il Milan è sempre stato tutto per me, come una famiglia a cui sono sempre stato affezionato. Non lo avrei lasciato per nulla al mondo. Sapevo che prima o poi saremo tornati grandi e infatti cosi è stato. Alzare la Coppa Campioni con questa maglia e con la fascia da capitano è stata la soddisfazione più grande della mia vita."
[Franco Baresi]. _


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2017)

Sono veramente DISGUSTATO.

Seguo il Milan da 30 anni, ma una schifezza simile non l'avevo mai vista


----------



## de sica (15 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Peccato.
> 
> Buona fortuna ragazzo.



Ma per favore dai.. non siamo ridicoli. A lui tutti i mali sportivi peggiori


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma per favore dai.. non siamo ridicoli. A lui tutti i mali sportivi peggiori



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Tiferò con tutte le mie forze contro la nazionale di Di Biagio perchè spero fallisca ogni tipo di progetto sportivo immaginabile. Deve prendere una barca di goal e fare brutte figure ovunque.


----------



## Tic (15 Giugno 2017)

Ciao e a mai più. Uno schifo di persona tale non si era mai vista nel Milan, ti auguro il peggio sportivamente parlando.


----------



## Snake (15 Giugno 2017)

che ribrezzo


----------



## Morghot (15 Giugno 2017)

Ce ne vuole per passare da papabile idolo a persona più odiata nella storia del milan , almeno io penso sia così, è onestamente difficile trovare qualcuno più infame di questo vista tutta la situazione che si è creata.

Rifiutare milioni e posto da titolare fisso nel milan vita natural durante a 18anni dopo aver detto e ridetto di voler restare e diventare bandiera è davvero imbattibile come livello di tristezza, come si fa a non augurargli il peggio possibile (sportivamente parlando) non lo so.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2017)

Che si vergognasse , gli auguro ogni fallimento sportivo a lui e al maiale che gli fa da procuratore


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2017)

Ha messo il suo destino nelle mani di raiola...
Ecco il risultato.
Non ha creduto nel Milan.
Ora , da persona coerente , porti via dal Milan anche gli altri assistiti.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pochi qui dentro ci avevano visto giusto, ovvero qualcosa puzzava se voleva firmare lo avrebbe fatto subito.



Ha tratto in inganno la presenza di Raiola.
Sembrava lui il problema, ci fosse stato un procuratore normale al tentennamento avremmo subito capito che non voleva rinnovare.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Date un'occhiata all'intervista a Buffon mandata in onda su Sky qualche giorno fa.
> 
> *"Ho dato in privato un consiglio a Gigio, ma quello che ho detto resta tra noi".*
> 
> Gobbo, gobbo maledetto, lui e De Sciglio, talpe gobbe da sempre infiltrate nello spogliatoio.


Non mi sorprenderei mica.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Giugno 2017)

Gli ho inviato un gentile messaggio privato su Instagram, account che sembra gestito proprio da lui (vendendo le Story)


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> _Nonostante i periodi bui, soprattutto nel 1982-83 ho avuto tante possibilità di andarmene, ma ho deciso fermamente di rimanere perchè il Milan mi ha dato tanto. Ci fu qualche offerta, ma non ho mai pensato di andare via, il Milan è sempre stato tutto per me, come una famiglia a cui sono sempre stato affezionato. Non lo avrei lasciato per nulla al mondo. Sapevo che prima o poi saremo tornati grandi e infatti cosi è stato. Alzare la Coppa Campioni con questa maglia e con la fascia da capitano è stata la soddisfazione più grande della mia vita."
> [Franco Baresi]. _





Prendi nota, omuncolo da 2 soldi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Giugno 2017)

Sei solo.un Higuain


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Giugno 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> che ribrezzo



Sarebbe da sbattergli in faccia queste foto...

Comunque a questo punto e' ovvio che questa decisione l'ha presa gia da parecchio tempo e aggiungo che e' frutto di consigli sbagliati. Alla fine e' pur sempre un ragazzino di 18 anni, vai a capire quello che gli hanno consigliato i genitori e lo stesso Raiola...

Ora spero in una sua cessione all'estero o se gia si e' accordato con qualche club, panchina fissa in modo che ogni volta che mette piede allo stadio sia sommerso di insulti.


----------



## InsideTheFire (15 Giugno 2017)

Non fermiamoci troppo a insultare sto ragazzino....non merita tutte ste attenzioni....abbiamo davanti una grande stagione da preparare!!


----------



## Doctore (15 Giugno 2017)

Possiamo togliere donnarumma da questa lista per favore?mi viene da vomitare leggere quel nome


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Giugno 2017)

Comunque andranno le cose, caro Gigio ti auguro davvero tanta fortuna e una splendida carriera, spero tu possa diventare il numer 1 al mondo. Quando andrai in Nazionale tiferò per te ed esulterò ad ogni parata. Sarai anche il mio portiere, come lo sei ora. Hai fatto una scelta di vita che non condivido, ma la vita è tua ed è giusto tu faccia ciò che ti senti. Sulla tua persona non dico nulla.

Good Luck Gigio!


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2017)

Seguo il Milan da tantissimi anni ma io una persona cosi falsa, irriconoscente e squallida come lui mai vista, a mai più


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La pagina di FB del Milan sta impazzendo.
> Mai visto tanto odio (meritato): capolavoro di Mira&Fax



Ci mancherebbe che Fassone e Mirabelli si debbano beccare la responsabilità di quanto successo. 

Hanno fatto bene a mettere all'angolo il giocatore e Raiola facendoli uscire allo scoperto


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 18 anni.

E' semplicemente pazzesco. Avrei voglia di capire quanto eravamo maturi noi a 18 anni.

I colpevoli di questa storia sono ben altri. Ma allora a cosa serve una famiglia ?


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

Propongo l'apertura della shit of fame, membro unico Donnarumma


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 18 anni.
> 
> E' semplicemente pazzesco. Avrei voglia di capire quanto eravamo maturi noi a 18 anni.
> 
> I colpevoli di questa storia sono ben altri. Ma allora a cosa serve una famiglia ?



E' vero, la colpa è della famiglia e di Raiola che gli han fatto il lavaggio del cervello.
Da uomo ha poche responsabilità, ma ne ha molte da giocatore che scende in campo come titolare.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' vero, la colpa è della famiglia e di Raiola che gli han fatto il lavaggio del cervello.
> Da uomo ha poche responsabilità, ma ne ha molte da giocatore che scende in campo come titolare.



Ma che uomo sei a 18 anni ?




Boh, sono veramente sconcertato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2017)

Ancora vivo?


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Giugno 2017)

ma ancora è aperto sto topic...!!!!?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Giugno 2017)




----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 18 anni.
> 
> E' semplicemente pazzesco. Avrei voglia di capire quanto eravamo maturi noi a 18 anni.
> 
> I colpevoli di questa storia sono ben altri. Ma allora a cosa serve una famiglia ?


Ovviamente, a 18 anni si è facilmente influenzabili e manipolabili.

Inoltre, mettendomi nei suoi panni, capisco che fare il titolare nella squadra più forte e prestigiosa al mondo sia una possibilità molto allettante (e per me farà benissimo perchè è un fenomeno). 

Dispiace che lo perderemo per due soldi e spero soprattutto che non vada alla Juve, perchè sarebbe una mazzata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Seguo il Milan da tantissimi anni ma io una persona cosi falsa, irriconoscente e squallida come lui mai vista, a mai più



Scusa Maggie mi puoi dire cosa è successo che non ho seguito e dai commenti non è che ci ho capito un granché. 

Cioè perché siete tutti così arrabbiati con lui?


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2017)

sei veramente un M.... mai visto uno schifo così. Realizzi il sogno di esordire in serie A con la squadra per cui tifi, e poi ti comporti così. Ti auguro il peggio!
se resti al Milan vengo allo stadio solo per insultarti! non hai idea di quale sarà l'accoglienza quando tornerai da avversario... e se prendi pure un gol! infame!


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2017)

Sul più grande forum juventino hanno fatto un sondaggio chiedendo agli utenti se volessero prendere Donnarumma. 
Il 53% ha detto di no.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Giugno 2017)

Cancelliamo il topic.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Non giustificatelo. Avra' anche la mafia attorno ma a 18 anni e' liberissimo di scegliere. E' un verme.


----------



## clanton (15 Giugno 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque andranno le cose, caro Gigio ti auguro davvero tanta fortuna e una splendida carriera, spero tu possa diventare il numer 1 al mondo. Quando andrai in Nazionale tiferò per te ed esulterò ad ogni parata. Sarai anche il mio portiere, come lo sei ora. Hai fatto una scelta di vita che non condivido, ma la vita è tua ed è giusto tu faccia ciò che ti senti. Sulla tua persona non dico nulla.
> 
> Good Luck Gigio!



Invece sulla sua persona potresti proprio dire qualcosa ..... al limite che è immaturo per non offenderlo


----------



## albydigei (16 Giugno 2017)

Pedullà è da settimane che va avanti che la famiglia di Donnarumma è sostanzialmente ostaggio di Mino Raiola, e che questa situazione va avanti da ormai 5 anni: spesso ha ripetuto come Raiola abbia un'egemonia nel rapporto con la famiglia donnarumma. Cosa può essere successo 5 anni fa? 


Tra l'altro la cosa buffa, è che Galliani continuamente non faceva altro che sottolineare come la famiglia fosse estremamente importante per Donnarumma....oggi i risultati si sono visti


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2017)

forse l'insulto peggiore che possiamo dirgli è che una testa di C.. come Balotelli è migliore di lui. Almeno ha dimostrato di essere milanista anche quando è stato cacciato. Questo qui invece è un infame assoluto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Giugno 2017)

clanton ha scritto:


> Invece sulla sua persona potresti proprio dire qualcosa ..... al limite che è immaturo per non offenderlo


----------



## Igniorante (16 Giugno 2017)

Stasera c'è da sentirsi male, eh...
Un clamoroso attentato alle coronarie...

Ci vorrebbe la bestemmia libera nelle discussioni, per un paio di giorni


----------



## Igniorante (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che uomo sei a 18 anni ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beh insomma, non avrai le palle e le esperienze di vita di un 30enne, ma qualcosa capisci.
Non facciamolo passare da povera vittima manipolata o incapace di intendere e di volere.
Anche fosse vera la storia di Raiola che comanda su tutta la famiglia, uno prenderebbe il panzone per il collo e lo riempirebbe di botte, non esiste che uno non possa decidere autonomamente del proprio futuro.
E anche a 18 anni la pensavo allo stesso modo.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, non avrai le palle e le esperienze di vita di un 30enne, ma qualcosa capisci.
> Non facciamolo passare da povera vittima manipolata o incapace di intendere e di volere.
> Anche fosse vera la storia di Raiola che comanda su tutta la famiglia, uno prenderebbe il panzone per il collo e lo riempirebbe di botte, non esiste che uno non possa decidere autonomamente del proprio futuro.
> E anche a 18 anni la pensavo allo stesso modo.



C'è qualcosa sotto, è inutile che ci ergiamo a giudici.

Non ci sono le controprove in nessun caso, ma se avesse avuto un altro contesto intorno sta storia non sarebbe mai esistita.

Anche io non credo al 100% all'ipotesi ostaggio, perchè sarebbe qualcosa di spaventosamente mafioso (e credo anche illegale). Però ci sono state tante pressioni di mezzo.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è qualcosa sotto, è inutile che ci ergiamo a giudici.
> 
> Non ci sono le controprove in nessun caso, ma se avesse avuto un altro contesto intorno sta storia non sarebbe mai esistita.
> 
> Anche io non credo al 100% all'ipotesi ostaggio, perchè sarebbe qualcosa di spaventosamente mafioso (e credo anche illegale). Però ci sono state tante pressioni di mezzo.



Ecco, sul "qualcosa sotto" sono d'accordo.
Dicevo solo che comunque nessuno ha tirato fuori gli attributi per ribellarsi a questo "qualcosa"...sempre che ce ne fosse la voglia, eh.
Ma anche il Milan stesso, dubito non sappia i rapporti che intercorrono tra procuratore e famiglia, se non è stato fatto niente per troncare questo legame (presumibilmente) malato è perchè i diretti interessati non lo reputano tale e quindi anche la società non ha voce in capitolo, credo.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Io direi di chiudere e cancellare sto Topic.
Questo moccioso infame non merita altre attenzioni.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2017)

rileggere sto topic fa male


----------



## gabuz (16 Giugno 2017)

Arriverà il giorno in cui ti alzeremo la Coppa in faccia. Sarà un giorno bellissimo.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Giugno 2017)

Per quelli come noi, che tengono alla dignità e all'onore ancora più che alle vittorie, che hanno subìto le porcate di Berlusconi e Galliani e nonostante tutto sono stati fieri ogni giorno dei loro colori, questo è un giorno tristissimo.

Venire snobbati così da questo ragazzetto che invece dovrebbe solo ringraziarci, è uno smacco immane.

Stanotte non si dorme, il dolore è troppo grande, almeno per adesso...che tristezza.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2017)

donnarumma bacia sta minkia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2017)

Pagliaccio.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> rileggere sto topic fa male



Ho riletto le pagine intorno alla supercoppa.

Almeno ci ha fatto emozionare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> rileggere sto topic fa male



Io ricordo tutti i miei post uno per uno e sto malissimo, mi fa male lo stomaco (e il cuore).


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sul più grande forum juventino hanno fatto un sondaggio chiedendo agli utenti se volessero prendere Donnarumma.
> Il 53% ha detto di no.



farebbe la fine di pogba. 

tempo 2-3 anni e raiola spingerebbe per trasferirlo di nuovo altrove. 
d'altra parte pure la carriera di ibra parla chiaro. 

sto mafioso sposterebbe i suoi assistiti tutti gli anni se potesse.


----------



## biggen91 (16 Giugno 2017)

Buonasera ragazzi.
Sono un tifoso del Napoli, mi sono iscritto per dire due parole su ciò che è successo oggi.

Il tradimento, in sentirsi offeso e preso in giro...credetemi nessuno meglio di me può saperlo, dal 27 luglio del 2016 è cambiata la mia percezione di vedere il calcio.
Oggi vi è stata fatta una porcata incredibile, e come tutte le porcate c'è sempre qualcosa sotto, ci sono responsabili e ci saranno i dubbi a vita, come con quel *****.
Il Milan è la squadra più gloriosa d'Italia è un ragazzino non può permettersi di agire così, capisco il real capisco tutto ma hai 18 anni e tutto il tempo per fare nuove esperienze.
È arrivata una nuova dirigenza che prenderà altri giocatori , altri portieri ( il fenomeno già c'e in casa, Plizzari ha un talento enorme) e quindi ci sono tutte le basi per ricostruire.

Ma questo vuoto non lo colmerete mai, questo sogno che poteva essere e non è stato, questa favola che poteva continuare e invece si è deciso di farla finire.
La conosco bene questa sensazione ma ci do un consiglio: ho letto già frasi su infortuni sconfitte ecc.
Non serve a nulla.
Ho covato rabbia e maledetto per mesi ma serve a poco, se non a goderti la tua squadra e riempirti di odio.
Da domani penserete di nuovo solo alla vostra squadra e, alla prima parata del vostro prossimo portiere la passione sarà più forte di prima.

Un saluto.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (16 Giugno 2017)

Ha ottenuto quello che voleva 'sto mezzo uomo, adesso via alla svelta.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2017)

Peccato. È stata una bella favola sportiva, durata poco. Direi che quando si cresce, uno bada al sodo e alle cose concrete, abbandonate le favole prima citate. Direi che lui sia cresciuto alla svelta. Non gli auguro il male perché son fatto così. Allo stesso tempo sono ampiamente deluso. Che dire. Stammi bene uaglio'.....


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (16 Giugno 2017)

Spero tu possa sfasciarti tutto... crociato anteriore e posteriore, menisco, tibia, perone.
Devi soffrire perché sei uno schifoso infame mercenario.
Dollarumma fai schifo, spero di incontrarti a San siro da avversario (se sarai in grado di giocare perché, ripeto, ti auguro di distruggerti tutte le articolazioni delle gambe), non hai idea di quanti insulti e fischi ti prenderai, te lo ricorderai per sempre


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Giugno 2017)

A quanto è quotata la cancellazione dell'account instagram? Si sta facendo insultare da persone di ogni etnia e religione, fatevi un giro sul suo profilo...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Giugno 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotata la cancellazione dell'account instagram? Si sta facendo insultare da persone di ogni etnia e religione, fatevi un giro sul suo profilo...



fanno bene , se li merita tutti.


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2017)

moccioso piccolo piccolo...a mai piu'


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Giugno 2017)

biggen91 ha scritto:


> Buonasera ragazzi.
> Sono un tifoso del Napoli, mi sono iscritto per dire due parole su ciò che è successo oggi.
> 
> Il tradimento, in sentirsi offeso e preso in giro...credetemi nessuno meglio di me può saperlo, dal 27 luglio del 2016 è cambiata la mia percezione di vedere il calcio.
> ...



Un grazie da milanista a napoletano.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Sapete cosa inizio a pensare?
Che doveva andare cosi e basta.
Mi spiego: con Plizzari talentuosissimo ragazzo ci saremmo trovati, in futuro, con due possibili titolari. Alla lunga non ci sarebbe più stato posto per uno dei due.
Ora non dico che Plizzari diventerà una bandiera, ma credo che sarà lui il nostro futuro davvero tra i pali.
Uno dei due doveva andaraene prima o poi, ed è successo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2017)

biggen91 ha scritto:


> Buonasera ragazzi.
> Sono un tifoso del Napoli, mi sono iscritto per dire due parole su ciò che è successo oggi.
> 
> Il tradimento, in sentirsi offeso e preso in giro...credetemi nessuno meglio di me può saperlo, dal 27 luglio del 2016 è cambiata la mia percezione di vedere il calcio.
> ...


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2017)

Uomo di m. Sono le uniche tre parole che ti meriti di sentire da ogni tifoso milanista per il resto dell'eternità. Uomo di m.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2017)

Raiola finirà per rovinarlo


----------



## de sica (16 Giugno 2017)

Ancora non ti sputi in faccia? Omm e me


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2017)

Ma può rilasciare una dichiarazione ufficiale o è diventato muto?


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma può rilasciare una dichiarazione ufficiale o è diventato muto?



Cosa vuoi che dica? E' un pagliaccio cordardo bamboccio.
Che stia zitto e scappi lontano sto verme


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2017)

"Per Raiola ho sbagliato a restare al Napoli? Ognuno la pensa a modo suo, Mino ha il suo pensiero e io ho il mio. Io sono orgoglioso di quello che ho fatto. Sono orgoglioso di essere rimasto. Qui sono felice, la gente è felice. Amo Napoli".

Marek Hamsik.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> "Per Raiola ho sbagliato a restare al Napoli? Ognuno la pensa a modo suo, Mino ha il suo pensiero e io ho il mio. Io sono orgoglioso di quello che ho fatto. Sono orgoglioso di essere rimasto. Qui sono felice, la gente è felice. Amo Napoli".
> 
> Marek Hamsik.


Se non sbaglio anche Nedved aveva il grassone come procuratore, ma ha preferito cambiarlo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio anche Nedved aveva il grassone come procuratore, ma ha preferito cambiarlo.



Non so se l'abbia mai cambiato, ma so di certo che il maiale avido voleva a tutti i costi portarlo all'inde e lui rifiutò più e più volte.


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Giugno 2017)

Comunque passare da beniamino dei tifosi al più grande mercenario/traditore che abbia mai indossato la nostra maglia ce ne vuole.

Che delusione...

Complimenti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2017)

Ha perso il rispetto dei tifosi del Milan, di tanti Italiani in generale e anche dei tifosi all'estero. Se per esempio Florenzi, romanista dalla nascita, dice che sta cercando una casa grande a Roma per se e per i suoi cari, di voler diventare una bandiera, che è legato alla società. Dopo rifiuta un signor contratto e passa al Milan, io, posso apprezzare la qualità del giocatore in campo, ma come persona mi farà schifo. Per farsi perdonare, sempre se ci riesce, ci vuole tanto tempo e non tutti saranno disposti a metterci una pezza sopra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Parla solo nei servizi dove posa a fare il modello. Nel mondo reale non parla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2017)

Oggi si è svegliato? Tutto bene? Nessun dolore strano?


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Oggi si è svegliato? Tutto bene? Nessun dolore strano?



Ci vuole pazienza per le cose belle.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Il modo in cui ha deciso di andarsene non mi piace per niente, non lo condivido. Avrebbe potuto rinnovare e poi partire, cosi che il Milan potesse incassare una cifra congrua al suo valore, invece ha preferito un'altra strada. Non lo capisco, ma non lo odio. 

E' un ragazzino, ok che a 18 anni non si è degli ameba, ma non è nemmeno chissà quanto maturo. Qualcosa non mi quadra sul suo silenzio, la verità però uscirà a galla prima o poi. L'importante è che non vada a finire alla Juventus! Però se dovesse finire al Real Madrid chi puo' biasimarlo? Il modo resta sempre brutto, ma non riescono a fargliene una colpa.

L'insulto su di lui lo capisco, ma non lo condivido. E' pur sempre un prodotto del nostro vivaio e un ragazzo che proteggerà la porta della Nazionale in futuro. E' anche una persona libera che puo' decidere quello che vuole sulla sua vita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Oggi si è svegliato? Tutto bene? Nessun dolore strano?



Anche tu sei passato dall amarlo all odiarlo in 24h come me..


----------



## Igniorante (16 Giugno 2017)

Il servizio di GQ, dove pensa di essere un misto tra Beckham e David Gandy 

O si è montato la testa o gliel'hanno riempita di fregnacce, fatto sta che adesso si è palesato per quello che è...e meno male che era legato al Milan e cercava casa a Milano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2017)

Io dopo l'addio di Shevchenko non ho "amato" più nessuno, quindi forse per me questo sgarbo lo sto vivendo in maniera più leggera rispetto ad altri. I calciatori non sono altro che portatori di Maglia, la quale viene momentaneamente indossata da persone che poi se ne vanno lasciando spazio ad altri più o meno degni di indossarla.


----------



## ralf (16 Giugno 2017)

From hero to zero.


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2017)

proporrei quasi la chiusura del topic


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> proporrei quasi la chiusura del topic



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Giugno 2017)

Se Donnarumma si presentasse il 5 Luglio al ritiro annunciando una conferenza stampa, nel quale piange a dirotto, chiede scusa ai tifosi, dice che il suo procuratore lo ha portato in angoli oscuri in cui non voleva arrivare, annuncia che lo ha licenziato e che rinnoverà lo perdonereste?

edit : So che è impossibile, è solo un test per valutare la vostra ferita


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se Donnarumma si presentasse il 5 Luglio al ritiro annunciando una conferenza stampa, nel quale piange a dirotto, chiede scusa ai tifosi, dice che il suo procuratore lo ha portato in angoli oscuri in cui non voleva arrivare, annuncia che lo ha licenziato e che rinnoverà lo perdonereste?
> 
> edit : So che è impossibile, è solo un test per valutare la vostra ferita



Io lo predonerei anche se dicesse: "Voglio andare al Real Madrid perchè ho paura che il milan non ritorni più forte come una volta".

L'unica cosa che non mi piare è questo senso di omertà che si sta venendo a creare.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io lo predonerei anche se dicesse: "Voglio andare al Real Madrid perchè ho paura che il milan non ritorni più forte come una volta".


----------



## Tobi (16 Giugno 2017)

schifoso, a madrid ogni errore avrai 80 mila tifosi del bernabeu che ti fischieranno. i tifosi del Milan erano disposti a perdonarti una papera a partita... farai la fine di Shevchenko e Kakà. cacciati a pedate.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2017)

Ce la fai a rilasciare una dichiarazione ufficiale? Avanti, dì qualcosa, non fare il codardo.


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2017)

il nuovo titolo del topic


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> From hero to zero.



Da bandiera a banderuola.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2017)

Giuda Donnarumma, ex giocatore del Milan.


----------



## Kaw (16 Giugno 2017)

Alla fine di tutto, rimane anche il rammarico per la perdita di un potenziale fuoriclasse della porta...


----------



## Aragorn (16 Giugno 2017)

*Shame ! shame ! shame !*


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Alla fine di tutto, rimane anche il rammarico per la perdita di un potenziale fuoriclasse della porta...



Meglio perdere un grande portiere che rimanere con un piccolo uomo. Giuda Fecciarumma tu da ieri sei Il Traditore per antonomasia, Collovati ti fa il solletico.


----------



## ralf (16 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> *Shame ! shame ! shame !*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche tu sei passato dall amarlo all odiarlo in 24h come me..



Lo amavo, è normale.

Ero innamorato oltre che tecnicamente anche moralmente. Distrutto tutto, come quando la tua ex ti lascia e te le dai fuoco in macchina come succede a volte


----------



## de sica (16 Giugno 2017)

Dopo la rabbia di ieri, oggi sono più deluso che arrabbiato. Credevo in te, invece ci hai traditi senza un briciolo di dignità, senza neanche ripagare la società che ti ha lanciato e cresciuto.
Non sei milanista dentro e hai preso in giro tutti baciando la nostra maglia, come se niente fosse. Non hai rispettato la storia di un club glorioso come il Milan, e se esistesse una giustizia divina, un karma.. dovresti pagare il tuo contrappasso tornando strisciante da noi. Solo che a quel punto, a sbatterti la porta in faccia saremo noi.


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2017)

schiavo del pizzaiolo senza un briciolo di dignita' e carattere,che delusione


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Giugno 2017)

Infame


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Ma un Po di coca nelle borracce sarebbe moralmente scorretto ?


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Giugno 2017)

Che coltellata alle spalle che ci hai rifilato...


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Che coltellata alle spalle che ci hai rifilato...



E come rideva ieri agli allenamenti della Nazionale. Ci sta godendo più di tutti, questa è la verità. Quell'infame stia attento al cranio perché ha giocato coi sentimenti di milioni di persone e qualche pazzo a cui partono i due minuti non mi sorprenderebbe vederlo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> E come rideva ieri agli allenamenti della Nazionale. Ci sta godendo più di tutti, questa è la verità. Quell'infame stia attento al cranio perché ha giocato coi sentimenti di milioni di persone e qualche pazzo a cui partono i due minuti non mi sorprenderebbe vederlo.



Speriamo davvero che non si arrivi a tanto. Penso che gli insulti che si sia preso, bastano e avanzano. Il ragazzo ha scelto il modo peggiore per andarsene, poteva usarne un'altro, però è libero di andare come tutti noi siamo liberi e scegliamo per la nostra vita.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

#Dollarumma è nato qui su MW


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2017)

E pensare che non parlava... Non parlava perchè lui sapeva tutto già da tempo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2017)

Il titolo del topic è bellissimo, credo non sia stato fatto per nessuno.

Menomale che non mi ci sono affezionato troppo in questi due anni. Sono rimasto cauto su di lui, temevo che prima o poi se ne sarebbe andato, ma non adesso, assolutamente no. Tanto meno in questo modo.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2017)

Giuro che non sono stato io, ma a chi lo ha fatto devo una birra


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2017)

Come se la ride. E meno male che girava la voce che ieri si era pure messo a piangere


----------



## Heaven (16 Giugno 2017)

Questo FANGO andrà alla Juve


----------



## Tahva (17 Giugno 2017)

Pedullà dice che la famiglia Donnarumma ha appreso la decisione dell'agente dai giornali ed è stata contattata dall'agente alle 21.30 di ieri. Ma come sono messi questi? Per l'amore del cielo, a mai più...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come se la ride. E meno male che girava la voce che ieri si era pure messo a piangere



Ma ovvio, se ne sbatte. Sotto l'abitino con la cravatta ha squame di serpente.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Giugno 2017)

Infame traditore..avresti potuto essere l'idolo di una nuova generazione di milanisti..invece verrai ricordato come un giuda..hai sputato su una maglia che è stata onorata da grandi campioni del passato e che anche se hanno smesso di giocare mi hanno reso orgoglioso e si sono dimostrati dei veri uomini..noi abbiamo fatto la storia..siamo stati i primi a vincere la coppa campioni in italia..abbiamo sette coppe campioni..abbiamo avuto campioni che ancora ci onorano e rispettano..avresti potuto farne parte anche te..ora invece per i milanisti sarai ora e per sempre un traditore..a mai più


----------



## biggen91 (17 Giugno 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Un grazie da milanista a napoletano.



Mi sono sentito di scrivere questo messaggio perché so che si prova.

E comunque termino dicendo una cosa: la mia sensazione, per ciò che abbiamo passato e perché conosco i loro modi è che dietro ci siano le .....Quelli si sono messi in testa di prendere i migliori d'Italia e non mi stupirei se la commissione di Pogba per Raiola sarà ripagata in qualche modo.
Anzi sono sicuro andrà così.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2017)

E anche oggi, speriamo che la sveglia suoni a vuoto


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E anche oggi, speriamo che la sveglia suoni a vuoto



<3


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2017)

Aspetto ancora una dichiarazione dal pupazzo


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E anche oggi, speriamo che la sveglia suoni a vuoto


----------



## clanton (17 Giugno 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Pedullà dice che la famiglia Donnarumma ha appreso la decisione dell'agente dai giornali ed è stata contattata dall'agente alle 21.30 di ieri. Ma come sono messi questi? Per l'amore del cielo, a mai più...



Se é vero.. ma pedullà é attendibile... questo da l idea di come il vero proprietario di Dollarumma sia il suino ... a meno che non sia una mossa della famiglia x riabilitarsi


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Giugno 2017)

Io ancora fatico a crederci.

Che schifo.

Il mondo del calcio ha toccato il punto piu basso.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come se la ride. E meno male che girava la voce che ieri si era pure messo a piangere



Chiede aiuto affinchè non gli vengano fatte domande  eroe!!!
Che personaggio.
E la famiglia pretende che non venga offesa l'immagine di gigio??!!!
Una statua vorrebbe gli si facesse? O gli si intitolasse una via?
Dollarumma


----------



## clanton (17 Giugno 2017)

La tua speranza é solo quella di finire al Real..... in Italia in ogni stadio ci sarà qualcuno che ti ricorderà quanto sei stato infame.... ovvio tranne quello della Rubentus. 
Ti spiego una cosa che forse non ti ha detto il suino.
Se sceglierai la Rubentus quando per esempio andrai a giocare a Bologna come Crotone o Cagliari troverai tifosi juventini ma troverai anche tifosi locali ma anche milanisti che non dimenticano e il coro partirà....... Dollarumma uomo di m..

Vorrei che tu leggessi qui


----------



## nimloth (17 Giugno 2017)

Io ho la sensazione che sia vittima delle circostanze, di un gioco sporco di Raiola e che sia finito un un gioco più grande di lui.
E se Raiola lo avesse in pugno, lui e la sua famiglia? Magari per qualche favore ricevuto in passato e che adesso Raiola chiede il conto?
Raiola lo usa come bancomat per incassare soldi e per qualche motivo non possono rifiutare.

Se così fosse dovrebbero trovare la forza di denunciare lo schifo (magari con l'aiuto del Milan), ma forse hanno paura.
Io da Raiola mi aspetterei di tutto.

Non lo so forse ho visto troppi film... ma qui secondo me c'è qualcosa che va oltre alle aspirazioni di soldi e fama di Donnarumma.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Giugno 2017)

Fecciarumma


----------



## galianivatene (17 Giugno 2017)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Io ho la sensazione che sia vittima delle circostanze, di un gioco sporco di Raiola e che sia finito un un gioco più grande di lui.
> E se Raiola lo avesse in pugno, lui e la sua famiglia? Magari per qualche favore ricevuto in passato e che adesso Raiola chiede il conto?
> Raiola lo usa come bancomat per incassare soldi e per qualche motivo non possono rifiutare.
> 
> ...


Un po' lo penso anch'io


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io ancora fatico a crederci.
> 
> Che schifo.
> 
> Il mondo del calcio ha toccato il punto piu basso.



Non mi ero mai fatto illusioni su Donnarumma. Anzi, ero pronto da mesi alla sua cessione, eppure mi ha buttato giù molto di più rispetto alle cessioni di Ibra (piccolo inciso: ai tempi c'era una corrente sempre più crescente del "senza Ibra giocheremo meglio"  ), Thiago, Kaka e Sheva.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non mi ero mai fatto illusioni su Donnarumma. Anzi, ero pronto da mesi alla sua cessione, eppure mi ha buttato giù molto di più rispetto alle cessioni di Ibra (piccolo inciso: ai tempi c'era una corrente sempre più crescente del "senza Ibra giocheremo meglio"  ), Thiago, Kaka e Sheva.



Comunque complimenti, se non sbaglio parlavi del mancato rinnovo di Donnarumma già da ottobre/novembre. Io invece ho cominciato ad insultarlo solo a metà aprile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Giugno 2017)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Io ho la sensazione che sia vittima delle circostanze, di un gioco sporco di Raiola e che sia finito un un gioco più grande di lui.
> E se Raiola lo avesse in pugno, lui e la sua famiglia? Magari per qualche favore ricevuto in passato e che adesso Raiola chiede il conto?
> Raiola lo usa come bancomat per incassare soldi e per qualche motivo non possono rifiutare.
> 
> ...



L'unica spiagazione sarebbe un caso di Third-Party Ownshership (TPO) che fu proibito dalla FIFA. In altre parole: In qualche modo con qualche accordo losco Raiola si sarebbe garantito il potere sul cartellino di Dollarumma. 
Pero questo sarebbe un rischio bello e grande per Raiola, perche se ti beccano puo finire male (credo). Percio se esistesse un accordo del genere, la famiglia potrebbe tranquillamente denunciarlo alla FIFA. Per non parlare delle foto su instagram insieme al amico Vincenzo Raiola, che dimostra una certa vicinanza di Donnarumma e la famiglia Raiola.

Credo che siamo semplicemente noi che nel profondo del cuore non vogliamo crederci che un ragazzo giovane possa gia essere una persona talmente disgustosa. Invece i fatti ad oggi sono questi: Dollarumma si e dimostrato un giuda. Tutto qui.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2017)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Io ho la sensazione che sia vittima delle circostanze, di un gioco sporco di Raiola e che sia finito un un gioco più grande di lui.
> E se Raiola lo avesse in pugno, lui e la sua famiglia? Magari per qualche favore ricevuto in passato e che adesso Raiola chiede il conto?
> Raiola lo usa come bancomat per incassare soldi e per qualche motivo non possono rifiutare.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra un qualcosa di eccessivamente complottistico, eh.

Il massimo che gli concedo è che abbia subito un bel lavaggio del cervello, comunque resta proprio una delusione 'sto ragazzo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2017)

Comunque evitiamo di chiamare questo ammasso di sterco Gigio, chiamare per nome il rifiuto organico che esce quando si va in bagno è una cosa da manicomio secondo me.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2017)

Per pochi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Giugno 2017)

Cerchiamo per cortesia di non chiamare sto essere Giuda. 
Giuda si è poi pentito di quello che ha fatto a nostro signore. 
Riportò i trenta denari al tempio, e per la vergogna fini per impiccarsi con le sue mani.

Questo qua ride alle nostre spalle e non ha il minimo rispetto per i suoi tifosi ( oramai ex)


----------



## Pit96 (17 Giugno 2017)

Vai a vedere che domani per prenderci per il cu*o bacia la maglia dell'Italia...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Giugno 2017)

Viscido verme. 
Ci ha preso in giro tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Giugno 2017)

Ho un sogno: Da quando partire il ritiro fino alla fine del contratto il Milan distruggera giuda.
Come?

- Non andra in tribuna, bensi in panchina cosi che ogni partita la dovra vedere a San Siro col pubblico che gli fa capire quanto lo apprezza.
- In allenamento non avra piu contatto con un preparattore dei portieri e non fara piu parte del gruppo della prima squadra.
Solamente allenamenti personalizzati: Tanta corse, zero allenamenti da portiere. Insomma allenamenti logoranti e ripetitivi per assicurare l'involuzione tecnica. Per un anno no ntrascorrera un secondo tra i pali.
- I Milanisti che ogni volta che lascia casa sua a Milano lo insultano e gli dicono cosa ne pensano di un tale traditore. Ogni volta che va in un ristorante, negozio o qualsiasi altra azienda di un milanista il proprietario gli deve dire "Tutti, ma tu no. Vattene, infame, vattene! Non voglio i tuoi soldi"

Isolato, insultato e senza allenamenti tecnici per 12 mesi....vorrei proprio sarebbe che giocatore ne uscira e quanto tempo la nuova squadra dovra aspettare prima che ritorni ad essere un giocatore affidabile. E se poi va al Bernabeu...che effetto psicologico avrebbero i fischi dopo la prima papera per un portiere che dopo questo inferno dovrebbe essere molto fragile?

Questo e quello che si merita. Oggi spero si inizi gia con i fischi mentre veste la maglia della nazionale. E questo deve essere solamente l'inizio.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2017)

Lotarumma.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2017)

Caro infame, sta arrivando Max con il ferro quindi saluta la tua famiglia di maiali corrotti e preparati ad incontrare Yashin


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ho un sogno: Da quando partire il ritiro fino alla fine del contratto il Milan distruggera giuda.
> Come?
> 
> - Non andra in tribuna, bensi in panchina cosi che ogni partita la dovra vedere a San Siro col pubblico che gli fa capire quanto lo apprezza.
> ...



Certo se lo meriterebbe.
Ma bisogna stare entro i termini della​ legalità.

E comunque io preferirei andasse al Real a 30-40 milioni e non se ne parli più.
La sua presenza potrebbe danneggiare anche la nostra stagione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per pochi.



You are not prepared!
Mi sa che non era preparato ai sacrosanti insulti che sta ricevendo questo mercenario indegno.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> You are not prepared!
> Mi sa che non era preparato ai sacrosanti insulti che sta ricevendo questo mercenario indegno.



Il traditore appunto


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Giugno 2017)

Traditore, infame o mercenario mi sembra nulla per questo personaggio, questo senza sforzo è arrivato ad essere il fenomeno di 18 anni ma anche il Giuda Iscariota del calcio mondiale, poteva essere una bandiera di San Siro ma è diventato il giocatore più odiato di tutti i tempi del Milan, un giorno questo maledetto non sarà più il quaquaraqua di 18 anni, un giorno avrà dei figli e tutto questo sarà una croce che lo perseguirà, roba abbastanza pericolosa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Sempre ti si devono spaccare le ginocchia...


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sempre ti si devono spaccare le ginocchia...



Pensa se stasera, salta per agguantare il pallone e atterrando, maldestramente si procura una rottura del crociato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

lol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Ancora tredici minuti di tempo affinché le ginocchia facciano crack...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2017)

Spezzati le tibie pezzente


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ti ci devi affogare coi dollari, scarto umano


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

Ancora in silenzio.

Che pupazzo


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2017)

Stiamo aspettando solo te, di Raiola non ce ne frega una mazza. Fatti uomo, prendi posizione. Ti odieremo in qualsiasi caso, ma almeno saresti onesto per davvero.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2017)

Oggi hai sentito il peso e le ripercussioni per aver maltrattato la squadra italiana più importante e rispettata nel globo, con tifosi in tutto il mondo: questo è l'A.C. MILAN.
Sei un pezzente, ovunque andrai ci sarà sempre qualcuno pronto a sputarti in faccia.
E bada bene, non è di certo perchè te ne vai, ma per COME te ne vuoi scappare da codardo irriconoscente nella notte,come il peggior ladro di galline.


----------



## Morghot (19 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Stiamo aspettando solo te, di Raiola non ce ne frega una mazza. Fatti uomo, prendi posizione. Ti odieremo in qualsiasi caso, ma almeno saresti onesto per davvero.



Deve far la camminata nudo da via torino in piazza duomo a forza di SHAME, lasciare il maiolotto e non pretendere stipendio milionario, solo allora sarà amorevolmente riaccettato .

Ma tanto va alla juve l'anno prossimo non facciamoci false illusioni


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2017)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Deve far la camminata nudo da via torino in piazza duomo a forza di SHAME, lasciare il maiolotto e non pretendere stipendio milionario, solo allora sarà amorevolmente riaccettato .
> 
> Ma tanto va alla juve l'anno prossimo non facciamoci false illusioni


Chiaro, avesse il coraggio di ammetterlo, apprezzerei almeno la lealtà. E invece, manco quella


----------



## Love (19 Giugno 2017)

Se vuole come ha detto Fassone il Milan lo riabbraccia...ma se si riapre la trattativa si deve chiudere in poche ore...perchè se vogliono riaprire la trattativa per portarla per le lunghe,arrivare ad ottobre novembre e appenderci di nuovo non hanno capito niente.


----------



## albydigei (19 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma domani mattina dice che rinnova col Milan a 1 milione l'anno, chiede scusa e cambia procuratore e credo tutti tornerebbero a volergli bene come prima


----------



## Eurpauci (19 Giugno 2017)

Ha preso una piega molto brutta questa storia.. è ironico pensare come solo a 18 anni si sia inimicato 3/4 d'Italia pallonara. Personalmente non ricordo "tradimenti" così eclatanti nella mia Roma, ma forse anche a causa della mia giovane età. Il caso di Pjanic della scorsa estate fu sì inaspettato, ma a parte qualche insulto di rito, è caduto nel dimenticatoio già alla prima di campionato. Ma mi rendo conto che siano due situazioni totalmente diverse...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2017)

Eurpauci ha scritto:


> Ha preso una piega molto brutta questa storia.. è ironico pensare come solo a 18 anni si sia inimicato 3/4 d'Italia pallonara. Personalmente non ricordo "tradimenti" così eclatanti nella mia Roma, ma forse anche a causa della mia giovane età. Il caso di Pjanic della scorsa estate fu sì inaspettato, ma a parte qualche insulto di rito, è caduto nel dimenticatoio già alla prima di campionato. Ma mi rendo conto che siano due situazioni totalmente diverse...



E beh , Donnarumma è il futuro portiere più forte del mondo... vedi te .


----------



## mrsmit (19 Giugno 2017)

Vien ca, vien ca, Vienet'﻿ a' piglia' o Perdono................


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E beh , Donnarumma è il futuro portiere più forte del mondo... vedi te .



e non solo. Pjanic aveva la clausola, alla fine la Roma non è rimasta con un pugno di mosche in mano. Donnarumma oltre a prendere in giro i tifosi, ha causato un danno economico alla società


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

E metti palle , che' sei grande e grosso.
Parla con la tua bocca che' chi ti rappresenta ha una fogna al posto della bocca e un cervello da mollusco.
Sei a un bivio : uscirne da infame o da eroe.


----------



## Tahva (19 Giugno 2017)

Gianluì, adesso sta a te. Trova le parole giuste, sai dove trovarci e siamo gli stessi che ti hanno amato pazzamente fino a cinque giorni fa.
In caso contrario, abbi il coraggio di firmare per consentirci almeno di venderti ad un prezzo dignitoso e sarai libero di andare dove vorrai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi ormai è chiaro che lui pensava di rimanere, e forse quelle dichiarazioni poco prima dell'incontro raiola-milan sono state proprio per far capire la voglia di Milan. Boh...


----------



## Doctore (19 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E beh , Donnarumma è il futuro portiere più forte del mondo... vedi te .



pure balotelli doveva vincere 7 palloni d oro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2017)

Anche oggi gli auguro il peggio nella vita, ma se tornasse, parlando chiaro (come i nostri dirigenti) spiegando le cose, potrei perdonarlo e tornare ad amarlo come prima.

Vedremo.

Intanto nel dubbio spezzati le spalle


----------



## Eurpauci (19 Giugno 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> e non solo. Pjanic aveva la clausola, alla fine la Roma non è rimasta con un pugno di mosche in mano. Donnarumma oltre a prendere in giro i tifosi, ha causato un danno economico alla società



Dubito che il Milan non monetizzerà.. cioè in qualche modo secondo me lo sbolognate prima del 30/06 prossimo. Insomma due spicci ce li fate. Secondo me non avrebbe senso tenerselo titolare. Pensate solo alle bordate di fischi a San Siro (e non solo mi par di capire) che si piglierebbe... rischia di compromettere le sue prestazioni, e di conseguenza quelle del Milan stesso!


----------



## camtut22 (19 Giugno 2017)

Sto cercando una vignetta che ho visto sul sito qualche giorno fa in cui donnarumma butta il Milan da una montagna e si tiene i soldi. Qualcuno potrebbe postarla qui?


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Giugno 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Sto cercando una vignetta che ho visto sul sito qualche giorno fa in cui donnarumma butta il Milan da una montagna e si tiene i soldi. Qualcuno potrebbe postarla qui?


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Federico Missoni (19 Giugno 2017)

Per me vorrebbe rimanere, almeno avrebbe voluto, se non fosse stato per Raiola e per le forse esagerate pressioni da parte di Mirabelli.
Attualmente non rinnoverà anche se uno spiraglio è ancora aperto.
Ora mi rivolgo a noi tifosi: smettiamola di insultarlo e prenderlo in giro, perché è anche per colpa del nostro comportamento che ha fatto questa scelta che non conviene a nessuno escluso Raiola.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

La remota possibilità che possa rinnovare e ricucire coi tifosi, risiede completamente nell'allontamento di Raiola.

Donnarumma deve lasciare Raiola per riappacificarsi coi tifosi.

Ma è quasi impossibile che ciò accada.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Giugno 2017)

Federico Missoni ha scritto:


> Per me vorrebbe rimanere, almeno avrebbe voluto, se non fosse stato per Raiola e per le forse esagerate pressioni da parte di Mirabelli.
> Attualmente non rinnoverà anche se uno spiraglio è ancora aperto.
> Ora mi rivolgo a noi tifosi: smettiamola di insultarlo e prenderlo in giro, perché è anche per colpa del nostro comportamento che ha fatto questa scelta che non conviene a nessuno escluso Raiola.



Quando si giura amore e si tradisce...


----------



## mandraghe (19 Giugno 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Trentadenari


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2017)

Io non penso che ci siano i margini per fare pace, però avrà almeno 6 mesi a Milanello per pensarci. Credo che continueremo a fare un po' di pressione.


----------



## ralf (19 Giugno 2017)

Ruiu: "Il cartellino di Donnarumma è più di Raiola che del Milan".


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ruiu: "Il cartellino di Donnarumma è più di Raiola che del Milan".



Non nominarlo più quello lì


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ruiu: "Il cartellino di Donnarumma è più di Raiola che del Milan".



Quell'essere che ha dato dell'incivile al funclub Polonia per lo scherzo sui dollari?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Giugno 2017)

Fecciarumma


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quell'essere che ha dato dell'incivile al funclub Polonia per lo scherzo sui dollari?



Si, lo stesso che oggi andava dicendo "chissà cosa sarebbe successo se l'anno scorso il Milan si faceva scappare Donnarumma a 0 e mandarlo alla Juve per prendere un portiere dal Genoa"


----------



## Milanforever63 (19 Giugno 2017)

Federico Missoni ha scritto:


> Per me vorrebbe rimanere, almeno avrebbe voluto, se non fosse stato per Raiola e per le forse esagerate pressioni da parte di Mirabelli.
> Attualmente non rinnoverà anche se uno spiraglio è ancora aperto.
> Ora mi rivolgo a noi tifosi: smettiamola di insultarlo e prenderlo in giro, perché è anche per colpa del nostro comportamento che ha fatto questa scelta che non conviene a nessuno escluso Raiola.



non sono per niente d'accordo ...... non ha avuto il fegato di dire mezza parola e ha mandato avanti il suo compare pizzaiolo ... nessuna pietà ... RAUS !!!!! Se vuole rimanere deve cambiare procuratore .. solo DOPO questa mossa si potrà ricominciare a ragionare ..


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

Anche oggi non parla


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Giugno 2017)

Federico Missoni ha scritto:


> Per me vorrebbe rimanere, almeno avrebbe voluto, se non fosse stato per Raiola e per le forse esagerate pressioni da parte di Mirabelli.
> Attualmente non rinnoverà anche se uno spiraglio è ancora aperto.
> Ora mi rivolgo a noi tifosi: smettiamola di insultarlo e prenderlo in giro, perché è anche per colpa del nostro comportamento che ha fatto questa scelta che non conviene a nessuno escluso Raiola.



Guarda che sono solo cavolate 
quel Raiola si confonde.. forse si crede Donnarumma XD 
noi constatavamo lui e i suoi modi di fare ! con tanto di 
"la curva sud sta con la società AC Milan... NIENTE RICATTI !!" 
ti pare una minaccia !!?? suvvia che il panzone le ha sparate grosse e sopratutto non ha detto la verità ! 
cioè che era già promesso a qualcuno 

Il Bambino deve decidere bene perché qui si gioca la carriera

p.s. finché è complice con il suo procuratore con tanto di silenzio assordante...
altro che smettere.. gli dobbiamo ricordare che con il Milan non si scherza.. 
e fargli sentire la pressione che porta una GRANDE


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2017)

Per me sta storia del ripensamento ecc è una grandissima c*, spero che i tifosi non ci credano a questa cosa, il giorno prima se ne dicono di ogni e il giorno dopo il giocatore FORSE ha dei ripensamenti , dicono che il milan ha messo in "pausa" i giocatori del dopo donnarumma loool difatti ieri pome hanno incontrato sia l'agente di Pippneto e Perin ma veramente la piantassero di prendere per i fondelli i nostri tifosi,non mi stupirei se è una "mossa" di Raiola per calmare le acque e dare la possibilità con questa storiella di far disputare l'Europeo in modo sereno al giocatore senza gli attacchi dei tifosi ecc per me è proprio cosi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Giugno 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Per me sta storia del ripensamento ecc è una grandissima c*, spero che i tifosi non ci credano a questa cosa, il giorno prima se ne dicono di ogni e il giorno dopo il giocatore FORSE ha dei ripensamenti , dicono che il milan ha messo in "pausa" i giocatori del dopo donnarumma loool difatti ieri pome hanno incontrato sia l'agente di Pippneto e Perin ma veramente la piantassero di prendere per i fondelli i nostri tifosi,non mi stupirei se è una "mossa" di Raiola per calmare le acque e dare la possibilità con questa storiella di far disputare l'Europeo in modo sereno al giocatore senza gli attacchi dei tifosi ecc per me è proprio cosi.



Se fosse così Fassone lo scoverà subito. Basta una dichiarazione nel quale dice che in realtà il giocatore non sta pensando proprio a nulla e i tifosi torneranno ad accusarlo peggio di prima.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


>


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se fosse così Fassone lo scoverà subito. Basta una dichiarazione nel quale dice che in realtà il giocatore non sta pensando proprio a nulla e i tifosi torneranno ad accusarlo peggio di prima.



Infatti...
Basta una sua:
" al mio segnale Scatenate l inferno. "


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se fosse così Fassone lo scoverà subito. Basta una dichiarazione nel quale dice che in realtà il giocatore non sta pensando proprio a nulla e i tifosi torneranno ad accusarlo peggio di prima.



Fassone secondo me non ha "voglia" di mettere altra benzina sul fuoco, per me ( posso sbagliare) questa storia del possibile ripensamento è tutta una "bufala" clamorosa poi vedremo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Giugno 2017)

Ad oggi è ancora Dollarumma


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Giugno 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Fassone secondo me non ha "voglia" di mettere altra benzina sul fuoco, per me ( posso sbagliare) questa storia del possibile ripensamento è tutta una "bufala" clamorosa poi vedremo.


A fassone non importa niente, lui cerca solo il bene del Milan. La nostra dirigenza non cerca nient'altro se non il bene del Milan.. se veramente hanno bloccato la ricerca di un altro portiere è perché qualcosa si è mosso..io penso che ci siano stati segnali positivi e credo che alla fine rimarrà.. ma credo anche che se non cambia procuratore prossima estate parte lo stesso (almeno viene pagato per il prezzo normale e non in saldo)


----------



## AllanX (21 Giugno 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Per me sta storia del ripensamento ecc è una grandissima c*, spero che i tifosi non ci credano a questa cosa, il giorno prima se ne dicono di ogni e il giorno dopo il giocatore FORSE ha dei ripensamenti , dicono che il milan ha messo in "pausa" i giocatori del dopo donnarumma loool difatti ieri pome hanno incontrato sia l'agente di Pippneto e Perin ma veramente la piantassero di prendere per i fondelli i nostri tifosi,non mi stupirei se è una "mossa" di Raiola per calmare le acque e dare la possibilità con questa storiella di far disputare l'Europeo in modo sereno al giocatore senza gli attacchi dei tifosi ecc per me è proprio cosi.



É chiaro sia cosi, per fortuna molti tifosi sono cosi abituati al condor che questi trucchetti sono da nulla. Dollarumma infame.


----------



## mabadi (21 Giugno 2017)

Io credo invece che visto il clamore mediatico, la possibile condanna per il caso Pogba, la Rubentus ci stia ripensando....

ed aggiungete la perdita di valore di Donnarumma per eventuali sponsor personali che non è detto vogliano legare il loro nome ad un giocatore chiamato "traditore".


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Giugno 2017)

Vorrei capire perchè stanno facendo di tutto per recuperare l'immagine di Donnarumma. Tra zii e cognati (mò pure i pasticcieri vengono minacciati di morte), videochiamate con pianti greci, i Raviola's con lo stomaco chiuso.. ma andate tutti a quel paese.

Devono aggiungere il reato penale di villipendio all'intelligenza altrui


----------



## Tobi (21 Giugno 2017)

rimarrà con noi, io non riesco ad odiarlo, a 18 anni ha veramente subito il peso del suo agente


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Giugno 2017)

Vorrei ricordare che Fassone si è esposto troppo per pensare ad una possibile riconciliazione.

Se rimane, e non rimane, andrebbe rivista la strategia di Fassone e Mirabelli.

In una situazione delicata non si possono esasperare i toni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Giugno 2017)

Sei ancora in tempo per recuperare Gigio. Fai la scelta giusta!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire perchè stanno facendo di tutto per recuperare l'immagine di Donnarumma. Tra zii e cognati (mò pure i pasticcieri vengono minacciati di morte), videochiamate con pianti greci, i Raviola's con lo stomaco chiuso.. ma andate tutti a quel paese.
> 
> Devono aggiungere il reato penale di villipendio all'intelligenza altrui



Sceneggiate napoletane (senza offesa per i napoletani).


----------



## Aron (21 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sei ancora in tempo per recuperare Gigio. Fai la scelta giusta!



Per me è un discorso chiuso.
Venga ceduto a non meno di 40 milioni, oppure che sia spedito in tribuna.

Si riabilita solo se rinnova e caccia Raiola.


----------



## wfiesso (21 Giugno 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare che Fassone si è esposto troppo per pensare ad una possibile riconciliazione.
> 
> Se rimane, e non rimane, andrebbe rivista la strategia di Fassone e Mirabelli.
> 
> In una situazione delicata non si possono esasperare i toni.



Secondo me invece è servita eccome la strategia, ora tutti sanno chi è raviolo e cosa fa, per di più lo hanno distrutto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Giugno 2017)

Iniziasse a scendere sulla terra, oggi vergognoso contro la Repubblica Ceca.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

Il terzo goal subito una roba imbarazzante...sta pensando ai milioni invece che migliorare, la vedo dura per lui così.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Iniziasse a scendere sulla terra, oggi vergognoso contro la Repubblica Ceca.



Vergognoso magari è un po' esagerato, di certo sul 1° e sul terzo gol poteva fare meglio, in entrambe le occasioni era palesemente fuori posizione.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vergognoso magari è un po' esagerato, di certo sul 1° e sul terzo gol poteva fare meglio, in entrambe le occasioni era palesemente fuori posizione.



Il senso della posizione comunque non è mai stato il suo forte.

Secondo me un po' era condizionato oggi. C'è da dire che se la squadra gioca da cani...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2017)

Bravo Paperumma!

Fuori dalle palle dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2017)

Due gol per me molto parabili, si vede anche da queste cose che non è sereno per me.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Giugno 2017)

"E' sereno"


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

5 mln di euro all'anno


----------



## koti (21 Giugno 2017)

Che goduria mamma mia. Continua così, fenomeno.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2017)

questo sarà il Balotelli della porta.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Giugno 2017)

Il secondo e il terzo gol erano imparabili.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2017)

Occhio che adesso è diventato una pippa...dai su


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Giugno 2017)

Dal futuro terzo portiere più pagato del mondo mi aspetto che non prenda gol da 40 metri, prima si poteva perdonare ma se pretende un ingaggio simile quei palloni sono assolutamente da parare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 5 mln di euro all'anno



Esatto! Ma ancora ci stiamo pensando? Ma che se ne vada al Real e si bruci in 2 mesi..


----------



## Cociss63 (21 Giugno 2017)

Sono completamente d 'accordo,specialmente a riguardo alla questione "sponsor".


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2017)

Non so se la decisione sia stata presa da Raiola o dallo stesso Donnarumma, fatto sta che chi ha gestito la faccenda è un grandissimo pirla. Questo ragazzo poteva crescere in tranquillità e invece adesso, a prescindere da come andrà a finire, avrà sempre addosso una pressione pesante, ingombrante e negativa. Chapeau


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vergognoso magari è un po' esagerato, di certo sul 1° e sul terzo gol poteva fare meglio, in entrambe le occasioni era palesemente fuori posizione.



Il 3° gol se lo avesse preso Abbiati sarebbe stato crocefisso.


----------



## Black (22 Giugno 2017)

ho visto solo ora i gol....ma un portiere da 5 milioni come fa a prendere un gol come il primo? senza dimenticare che il terzo, anche se a fil di palo era da 50 metri...

al posto di Fassone, se Giuda e il mafioso, tornano sui loro passi proporrei un rinnovo più basso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dal futuro terzo portiere più pagato del mondo mi aspetto che non prenda gol da 40 metri, prima si poteva perdonare ma se pretende un ingaggio simile quei palloni sono assolutamente da parare.





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non so se la decisione sia stata presa da Raiola o dallo stesso Donnarumma, fatto sta che chi ha gestito la faccenda è un grandissimo pirla. Questo ragazzo poteva crescere in tranquillità e invece adesso, a prescindere da come andrà a finire, avrà sempre addosso una pressione pesante, ingombrante e negativa. Chapeau



Due aspetti non da sottovalutare. Raiola lo fara diventare ricco sfondato si, ma forse non potra mai fare la carriera che avrebbe potuto avere con un procuratore meno avido e meno mediale.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2017)

Ancora in silenzio


----------



## mrsmit (22 Giugno 2017)

Ora non è il momento di parlare, ora è il momento dei fatti, se è vero che raiola è andato contro le sue decisioni cominciasse a fare pressione per ritrovare un punto d'incontro, nessuno ha chiuso la porta.
L'incontro del mister con i genitori non è causale e se la famiglia stesse davvero con raiola non avrebbe mai accettato questo incontro visto l'egocentrismo del procuratore.

Io credo che le sue parole ci saranno solo durante la firma del rinnovo, se avverrà, altrimenti ora è meglio tacere.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Giugno 2017)

Vi dico i prossimi step :

1) L'Italia esce dall'europeo under 21
2) Donnarumma arriva a Milano per sostenere la maturità 
3) Circolano voci di avvicinamento sempre più insistenti
4) Gigio rinnova alle cifre proposte senza clausola per 5 anni.
5) Conferenza stampa senza Raiola nel quale Gigio sorridente e dispiaciuto dice che le cose sono degenerate ma non voleva andassero così e lui al Milan è felice (ovviamente non cambierà procuratore)
6) Tra qualche mese verrà fuori che ha un accordo di parola con il Milan che se arrivasse offerta da top team (non Juve) dovranno farlo partire.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Giugno 2017)

E lo zio continua a imporgli il silenzio.
Ragazzo mio certo che, se proprio volevi che a parlare fosse un altro per te, almeno potevi cercare meglio.
Uno che sappia parlare meglio no eh???!!!
Mi pare di aver sentito , tra le tante fesserie di questo teatrino, che gigio abbia detto che la sua intenzione era firmare dopo perchè ora voleva pensare all'europeo.
E si scivola sugli specchi.....


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vi dico i prossimi step :
> 
> 1) L'Italia esce dall'europeo under 21
> 2) Donnarumma arriva a Milano per sostenere la maturità
> ...



Il rapporto donanrumma - milan si potrebbe anche ricucire, quello milan-raiola ne dubito.
Tu faresti entrare in casa tua chi ha provato a derubarti l'argenteria?
Raiola ha provato di farci questo, ne più ne meno, perchè ha creato volutamente zizzania per mettere il ragazzo contro il milan col fine di portarlo via e farci perdere un patrimonio tecnico ed economico.
Io dico che quando la fiducia si perde è meglio dividersi.
Non ci sono più i presupposti perchè noi del milan ormai in prossimità della presenza di raiola avremmo sempre le mani messe a protezione del sederino.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il rapporto donanrumma - milan si potrebbe anche ricucire, quello milan-raiola ne dubito.
> Tu faresti entrare in casa tua chi ha provato a derubarti l'argenteria?
> Raiola ha provato di farci questo, ne più ne meno, perchè ha creato volutamente zizzania per mettere il ragazzo contro il milan col fine di portarlo via e farci perdere un patrimonio tecnico ed economico.
> Io dico che quando la fiducia si perde è meglio dividersi.
> Non ci sono più i presupposti perchè noi del milan ormai in prossimità della presenza di raiola avremmo sempre le mani messe a protezione del sederino.



Quello che vogliamo noi conta relativamente ( a parte che io voglio sia ancora il nostro portiere perchè le alternative mheee), decide ovviamente la società. A te forse non fa ne caldo ne freddo perderlo a zero, ma alla società perdere una potenziale plusvalenza di 60 milioni bhe.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quello che vogliamo noi conta relativamente ( a parte che io voglio sia ancora il nostro portiere perchè le alternative mheee), decide ovviamente la società. A te forse non fa ne caldo ne freddo perderlo a zero, ma alla società perdere una potenziale plusvalenza di 60 milioni bhe.



Non ho detto che dobbiamo perderlo a zero.
Ho detto che il milan non può più lavorare con raiola a meno che non diventi mansueto. Quello che ha provato a farci è gravissimo. Ora è stato sgamato e tutto gli si sta ritorcendo contro ma ha provato portarci via gigio a zero!!! Ti rendi conto?
Il rapporto milan-raiola non sarà mai più normale, al di là delle dichiarazioni di facciata .
Ma tu hai mai visto un lupo divenire agnello?


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quello che vogliamo noi conta relativamente ( a parte che io voglio sia ancora il nostro portiere perchè le alternative mheee), decide ovviamente la società. A te forse non fa ne caldo ne freddo perderlo a zero, ma alla società perdere una *potenziale plusvalenza di 60 milioni bhe*.



Forse non hai capito che raiola non vuole la clausola troppo alta...il nodo è li e non è mai stato lo stipendio.
Se vogliono una clausola ridicola che stia in panchina un anno e vada al diavolo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2017)

Dai ragazzi.. sembra si stia rinnovando.

Personalmente, sono uno che perdona a fatica, però dobbiamo capire che nonostante abbia sta mitica "mentalità da 30enne" è ancora un bimbominkia il povero Gigio, io a 18 anni pensavo solo a fare cavolate e uscire con più ragazze possibile.

Si è trovato in un gioco più grande di lui.. per me.. SAREBBE PERDONATO


----------



## Jaqen (23 Giugno 2017)

Sanguisuga. Rinnoverà a mille milioni con clausola ridicola. E vorrà anche il perdono.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Giugno 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi.. sembra si stia rinnovando.
> 
> Personalmente, sono uno che perdona a fatica, però dobbiamo capire che nonostante abbia sta mitica "mentalità da 30enne" è ancora un bimbominkia il povero Gigio, io a 18 anni pensavo solo a fare cavolate e uscire con più ragazze possibile.
> 
> Si è trovato in un gioco più grande di lui.. per me.. *SAREBBE PERDONATO*



Per me no, però resterebbe il portiere del Milan, quindi lo elogerei/criticherei a seconda delle sue prestazioni, senza più giustificazioni dovute all'età.


----------



## koti (23 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me no, però resterebbe il portiere del Milan, quindi lo elogerei/criticherei a seconda delle sue prestazioni,* senza più giustificazioni dovute all'età*.


Anche perchè sarà il terzo portiere più pagato al mondo, se rinnova. Guadagnerà il doppio di Handanovic, più di Buffon.

Non gli verrà perdonato neanche mezzo errore (giustamente).


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Giugno 2017)

A me il suo comportamento continua a non piacere: lotarumma!!


----------



## InsideTheFire (24 Giugno 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi.. sembra si stia rinnovando.
> 
> Personalmente, sono uno che perdona a fatica, però dobbiamo capire che nonostante abbia sta mitica "mentalità da 30enne" è ancora un bimbominkia il povero Gigio, io a 18 anni pensavo solo a fare cavolate e uscire con più ragazze possibile.
> 
> Si è trovato in un gioco più grande di lui.. per me.. SAREBBE PERDONATO


Non c'è nulla da perdonare....non ha né fatto né detto nulla...cit. multipla....
In ogni caso si è rotto qualcosa di irreparabile....forse solo un distacco dal mafia potrebbe ricucire lo strappo....


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi.. sembra si stia rinnovando.
> 
> Personalmente, sono uno che perdona a fatica, però dobbiamo capire che nonostante abbia sta mitica "mentalità da 30enne" è ancora un bimbominkia il povero Gigio, io a 18 anni pensavo solo a fare cavolate e uscire con più ragazze possibile.
> 
> Si è trovato in un gioco più grande di lui.. per me.. SAREBBE PERDONATO



Si è totalmente affidato a Raiola, questo il suo errore. Errore di gioventù. Ora firmi, ritorni in campo a dare le giuste prestazioni e con il passare degli anni cominci ad avere un testa più pensate al suo futuro senza metterlo ad occhi chiusi nella mani di un procuratore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Giugno 2017)

Sto ragazzo mi ha proprio rotto i marroni. Ad oggi zero dichiarazioni sue sul rinnovo, ma trova il tempo di twittare contro qualche notizia su di lui di zero rilevanza. E poi ha anche il coraggio di parlare di attacchi gratuiti.

Ha un offerta di 5 milioni al anno. Cosa c'e da pensare? Per cosa servono mesi di pensarci su? Dici che sei Milanista? Bene, sottoscrivi. Non sottoscrivi? Le motivazioni non mi interessano e ti meriti il peggio.

Ad oggi ogni giorno ne parlano e si sente tanto su un presunta riavvicinamento ma i fatti rimangono questi:
- Il Milan ha dato un ultimatum a Donnarumma per rinnovare
- Lui non ha rinnovato e ha fatto scadere l'ultimatum
- Ad oggi non ha rinnovato o rilasciato alcuna dichiarazione d'intento ufficiale
- Il Milan ha sospeso il mercato (portieri) per aspettare 


Siamo ancora qua ad aspettare le voglie di un giuda 18-enne con il mercato portieri in stallo. Ma prendiamo Perin e chiudiamo sta storia. Non ne posso piu di questo soggetto. Ci vuole coraggio per farlo passare da Milanista.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Giugno 2017)

Giudarumma.
Eh no cavolo... per dire come stanno le cose non ha voce o coraggio, peró trova tempo per rispondere ad un tweet... mah...


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2017)

Troverà un ambiente invivibile in tutti gli stadi italiani.
È un infame non solo per i tifosi del Milan, ma per tutti i tifosi del calcio italiano.
Perfino certi juventini lo ritengono un infame.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Giugno 2017)

Dopo la recente dichiarazione penso che ogni dubbio si e' definitivamente dissolto. 

Sono rimasto molto scettico in questi giorni ma in fondo un po ci speravo nel rinnovo, era la soluzione piu logica per entrambe le parti ma sembra non lo sia per il diretto interessato.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Giugno 2017)

VaTTEne INfAME!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2017)

#Donnarumma #Raiola

Infami ieri, oggi e domani!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2017)

Questo non è un burattino, è PIENAMENTE CONSAPEVOLE di ciò che vuole.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Giugno 2017)

Ma qualcuno credeva veramente che volesse rinnovare?
Ha fatto uscire quelle voci per calmare le acque ed evitare una nuova contestazione contro Germania e Rep.Ceca.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Giugno 2017)

Raiola agisce, lui è d'accordo. Inutile, essere inutile. A mai più.


----------



## Heaven (25 Giugno 2017)

Via subito questo verme dal Milan. Non ci sono più scuse


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2017)

Oggi con quei tweet si è reso ridicolo. Sempre più a fondo Gigio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2017)

Ma posso ripetere una cosa anche qui , questo è proprio STUPIDO . Ma perché quel Tweet ? Adesso ?? Era il momento meno opportuno.

Questo è scemo forte , alla Balotelli e Niang


----------



## mandraghe (25 Giugno 2017)

E' evidente che il tweet di oggi è probabilmente rivolto verso i giornalisti che hanno messo in dubbio il suo rapporto con Raiola. Per carità, da questo punto di vista sarebbe anche una cosa legittima.

Quello che invece è inaccettabile è che dopo oltre 10 giorni dal mancato rinnovo non abbia scritto nemmeno una parola sul Milan e nemmeno dato una minima spiegazione ai tifosi. Evidentemente per lui che mettano in dubbio il suo rapporto col Milan e con i suoi tifosi è una cosa accettabile; mentre che mettano in dubbio il suo rapporto con Raiola è una cosa che lui non digerisce.

A vederlo non sembrava così stupido, oppure forse si crede furbo e si sta preparando il terreno per poter dire che se ne va per colpa dell'odio dei tifosi. Sia quel che sia se invece di usare sotterfugi e mezze parole avesse detto fin dall'inizio quali erano le sue intenzioni sarebbe stato meglio per tutti. Invece ha voluto fare il furbo prenotandosi il primo posto della classifica dei giocatori più schifati sia dai tifosi del Milan ma anche da molti appassionati di calcio.


Chiudiamo in fretta questa situazione: prendiamo un portiere affidabile e vediamo come cresce Plizzari e Raiola e $Rumma se ne vadano cortesemente a fare in culo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Giugno 2017)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla da perdonare....non ha né fatto né detto nulla...cit. multipla....
> In ogni caso si è rotto qualcosa di irreparabile....forse solo un distacco dal mafia potrebbe ricucire lo strappo....





Jino ha scritto:


> Si è totalmente affidato a Raiola, questo il suo errore. Errore di gioventù. Ora firmi, ritorni in campo a dare le giuste prestazioni e con il passare degli anni cominci ad avere un testa più pensate al suo futuro senza metterlo ad occhi chiusi nella mani di un procuratore.


Ora vi siete convertiti o restate sempre su questa posizione ?
cioè non dice nulla sul Milan e appena gira la voce su Raiola tira su gli scudi 
a questo questo punto era meglio un silenzio totale.. ma e così stupido che mantiene la linea del silenzio con noi e il Milan. 
invece straparla per mettersi ancora in cattiva luce ! 
ovviamente se ci saranno da fare nuove dichiarazioni,manderà avanti gli Zii. 
lo chiamerei il Muto Ingrato e CODARDO


----------



## walter 22 (25 Giugno 2017)

che delusione


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Giugno 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno credeva veramente che volesse rinnovare?
> Ha fatto uscire quelle voci per calmare le acque ed evitare una nuova contestazione contro Germania e Rep.Ceca.



A questo punto poteva tirarla avanti ancora qualche giorno per non danneggiare la nazionale.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Giugno 2017)

Oggi hai toccato il fondo. Via!


----------



## Crox93 (25 Giugno 2017)

Ennesimo mononeurone


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Giugno 2017)

Lo scopo del tweet è proprio scatenare una nostra reazione e usarla come capo espiatorio per andarsene.

Quando queste "strategie comunicative" vengono organizzate al tavolo da pranzo il sabato sera i risultati sono questi. Credo che debbano preoccuparsi di trovare un'offerta adeguata da proporre al Milan.

E a nessuno, tanto meno al Real piacciono queste pagliacciate.


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Oggi hai toccato il fondo. Via!



Loro questo vogliono...ma a zero nel 2018...e noi questo NON dobbiamo dargli...quindi rinnovo con o senza clausola e alla prima offerta serie via via via...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Giugno 2017)

SEnza parole. Gestione della situazione da parte dei "donnaraiola" a dir poco grottesca...
Lotarumma


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ora vi siete convertiti o restate sempre su questa posizione ?
> cioè non dice nulla sul Milan e appena gira la voce su Raiola tira su gli scudi
> a questo questo punto era meglio un silenzio totale.. ma e così stupido che mantiene la linea del silenzio con noi e il Milan.
> invece straparla per mettersi ancora in cattiva luce !
> ...



Che dire..!? quello che è successo l'altra sera era impensabile XD 
Almeno nella data 26/06/2017 il Ragazzo ha parlato,scatenando il pandemonio x Raiola 

Era Ora


----------



## smallball (26 Giugno 2017)

sempre piu' delusione nei suoi riguardi...un bamboccio viziato nelle mani di un procuratore senza scrupoli


----------



## Aragorn (26 Giugno 2017)

L'unico epilogo in grado di dare un senso a questa squallida vicenda sarebbe il rinnovo unito all'allontanamento di Raiola. Solo così potrei spiegarmi il suo comportamento negli ultimi mesi, qualsiasi altra soluzione (a prescindere che sia vantaggiosa o svantaggiosa per noi) non farebbe altro che confermare i dubbi sulla sua bassezza sia morale che intellettuale.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Giugno 2017)

Mi sono iscritto ad Instagram solo per criticarlo, ma adesso basta.
Il ragazzo ha 18 anni, è ed totalmente nel pallone. Ora, la cosa migliore è il silenzio. Basta critiche ed offese. A fine Europeo, si vedrà.
Se rinnoverà bene, altrimenti andremo avanti lo stesso. Ma basta veleno.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Mi sono iscritto ad Instagram solo per criticarlo, ma adesso basta.
> Il ragazzo ha 18 anni, è ed totalmente nel pallone. Ora, la cosa migliore è il silenzio. Basta critiche ed offese. A fine Europeo, si vedrà.
> Se rinnoverà bene, altrimenti andremo avanti lo stesso. Ma basta veleno.



Che sia colpevole lui o il puccettone, o la famiglia, o chi altri, ora meritano soltanto indifferenza, è l'ultima arma di difesa che abbiamo noi tifosi


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

Con i post di ieri non ho più dubbi. Lui vuole rimanere al Milan, Raiola (spinto da galliani?) no. Vogliono mettercelo contro e noi stiamo commettendo questo errore.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Con i post di ieri non ho più dubbi. Lui vuole rimanere al Milan, Raiola (spinto da galliani?) no. Vogliono mettercelo contro e noi stiamo commettendo questo errore.



Bravo, bisogna tenere questa linea e non darla vinta al suino.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bravo, bisogna tenere questa linea e non darla vinta al suino.



Il problema dei tifosi è che hanno la memoria corta.
Vi ricordate Dybala e il tweet con l'hashtag #FORZAROMA?
Era il procuratore, che di solito cura anche la parte comunicativa di un giocatore, a scriverlo e a sbagliare (perché è anche il procuratore di ITURBE).
Con Donnarumma è successa la stessa cosa... solo che il procuratore è Raiola... e Raiola non poteva non scrivere qualcosa del tipo:sempre insieme, i love raiola forever and ever....

Come ho detto a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e a qualcun'altro, Raiola questa volta ha perso dal punto di vista comunicativo perché pensava di avere a che fare ancora con Galliani...
Cosa dovrebbe fare Donnarumma adesso? Mollare Raiola.
Può farlo? Snì. Legalmente sì (a meno che Raiola non detiene il suo cartellino), ma sicuramente Raiola sguinzaglierebbe i legali... e i Donnarumma non credo proprio vogliano mettersi contro uno degli uomini più ricchi nel mondo del calcio e affrontare processi di questa portata.
Il che spiegherebbe anche la presenza di Montella quale portavoce del Milan, e il fatto che Raiola non abbia detto, né potuto dire, "Non avete alcun diritto di parlare con la famiglia senza la mia intermediazione..."

Insomma. Raiola aveva dei progetti per Donnarumma... ma il giocatore gli ha rotto le uova nel paniere.

"Milan società di pagliacci", scritto dal tizio lì, era riferito al fatto che Fassone ha pubblicamente detto che la decisione era stata presa anche dal giocatore.
In realtà le dichiarazioni di Fassone avevano uno scopo ben preciso.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il problema dei tifosi è che hanno la memoria corta.
> Vi ricordate Dybala e il tweet con l'hashtag #FORZAROMA?
> Era il procuratore, che di solito cura anche la parte comunicativa di un giocatore, a scriverlo e a sbagliare (perché è anche il procuratore di ITURBE).
> Con Donnarumma è successa la stessa cosa... solo che il procuratore è Raiola... e Raiola non poteva non scrivere qualcosa del tipo:sempre insieme, i love raiola forever and ever....
> ...



Concordo su tutto e aggiungo che, se lui vuole rinnovare, bisogna stringere il ragazzo in un angolo (come del resto ha fatto Raiola finora) e convincerlo a mollare il suino che gli ha messo contro tutto il popolo milanista.
Non escludo che giocatore e famiglia, al di là del buon rapporto instaurato col porcello, temano ripercussioni che peraltro hai ipotizzato anche tu. Quindi bisogna fargli capire che possiamo pensare a tutto noi, purchè decida di mettere tutto in mano nostra.
Sarà difficilissimo, magari alla fine andrà comunque via, ma almeno avremo tentato il tutto per tutto e non avremo rimpianti.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto e aggiungo che, se lui vuole rinnovare, bisogna stringere il ragazzo in un angolo (come del resto ha fatto Raiola finora) e convincerlo a mollare il suino che gli ha messo contro tutto il popolo milanista.
> Non escludo che giocatore e famiglia, al di là del buon rapporto instaurato col porcello, temano ripercussioni che peraltro hai ipotizzato anche tu. Quindi bisogna fargli capire che possiamo pensare a tutto noi, purchè decida di mettere tutto in mano nostra.
> Sarà difficilissimo, magari alla fine andrà comunque via, ma almeno avremo tentato il tutto per tutto e non avremo rimpianti.



Basterebbe che il ragazzo si fidasse della dirigenza e mettesse tutto in mano a loro: per mollare Raiola serve pagare una penale? Perfetto la paga la società.
Raiola non è mica il Faraone d' Egitto coi suoi schiavi, mica li rapisce tutti e gli mozza le orecchie, avrà sicuramente una specie di ricatto economico che una società come il Milan non dovrebbe aver problemi a risolvere, "compriamo" Donnarumma da Raiola e la storia finisce lì.
Poi se Gigio è talmente nerd da non avere altri amici all'infuori dei Raiolas a 18 anni, che senza di loro la sua vita non ha più senso, allora che se ne vada fuori dai maroni e alla svelta


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2017)

Di questa storia alla fine ho capito poco niente troppo troppo casino, detto questo mettiamo pure che lui voleva rinnovare e tutto quello che volete ma allora non si spiega il fatto che Fassone nella mini conferenza ha ribadito ceh è stata una scelta sia del giocatore che del procuratore?, che parlano tanto anche questione di ambiente ecc ma sono seri? prima del rifiuto quasi tutti i tifosi erano dalla sua parte è stato dopo che l'ambiente se rotto mo l'ambiente e pesante e lui ripensa al rinnovo? boh c'è qualcosa che non va in tutta questa storia.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2017)

In conferenza aveva l'aria di uno per cui il Milan è già parte del passato.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Giugno 2017)

In conferenza è stato perfetto per chi non vuol far capire mezza virgola.. sia mai che gli tocchi rinnovare ad un centomila€ in meno.. dollarumma e basta.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Giugno 2017)

Poteva dire che avrebbe rinnovato e avrebbe calmato le acque... E invece..


----------



## biggen91 (27 Giugno 2017)

Qualche giorno fa avevo scritto del fatto che ero sicuro dell'approdo di Donnarumma alla Juve.

Devo dire che ho seguito un po' la vicenda, ho ascoltato le parole di tutte le parti in causa e quelle di Montrlla le ho analizzate e penso di poter dire che la mia opinione è cambiata del tutto.
Donnarumma secondo me rinnoverà, la famiglia Donnarumma non invita l'allenatore del Milan a parlare per dirgli che va via, i toni si sono abbassati e anche i dirigenti del Milan più volte hanno fatto capire come se ne possa parlare.
Spero per voi sia così, il calcio ha bisogno di storie come quella di Donnarumma al MILAN, andifferenza di quelle come di quel ******** che l'anno scorso ci ha traditi per la Juve.
Di certo ci sono di mezzo anche loro, vi auguro di riuscire a tenerlo.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Giugno 2017)

biggen91 ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa avevo scritto del fatto che ero sicuro dell'approdo di Donnarumma alla Juve.
> 
> Devo dire che ho seguito un po' la vicenda, ho ascoltato le parole di tutte le parti in causa e quelle di Montrlla le ho analizzate e penso di poter dire che la mia opinione è cambiata del tutto.
> Donnarumma secondo me rinnoverà, la famiglia Donnarumma non invita l'allenatore del Milan a parlare per dirgli che va via, i toni si sono abbassati e anche i dirigenti del Milan più volte hanno fatto capire come se ne possa parlare.
> ...



Io spero rimanga sia perché è forte, sia perché perderlo così sarebbe un grave danno economico (se poi andasse alla Juve a zero addirittura un'avversaria verrebbe rafforzata).

Ma per come si è svolta la trattativa, al di la del fatto che fosse più Raiola a spingerlo alla rottura, anche se rinnova mi è ormai cascato dal cuore. Lo vedrò solo come un professionista, lo applaudiró quando farà belle parate, lo fischieró quando sbaglierà. Tutto questo come fosse un giocatore qualunque.

Poteva essere una storia molto più bella... e invece è chiaro che se non ora, entro qualche anno se ne andrà. L'unica cosa che mi intetessa ora è che in quel momento il Milan verrà pagato bene.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2017)

Bucorumma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2017)

L hanno rovinato sto ragazzo .


----------



## mark (27 Giugno 2017)

Da vendere!! Questo mi sa che di testa è andato dopo tutto quello che è successo!!


----------



## Love (27 Giugno 2017)

ha avuto un calo importante...e spero che sia dovuto solo alla troppa pressione che sta avendo in questo ultimo periodo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2017)

Una famiglia *seria* licenzierebbe Raiola domani stesso, dopo averne visti gli effetti.
Vediamo se si svegliano.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L hanno rovinato sto ragazzo .




Basta guardare il secondo gol preso oggi e confrontarlo con la parata che fece contro Khedira in Milan Juve per capire gli effetti delle strategie di Raiola.


----------



## InsideTheFire (27 Giugno 2017)

È ľombra di se stesso....imbaraZzante


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Basta guardare il secondo gol preso oggi e confrontarlo con la parata che fece contro Khedira in Milan Juve per capire gli effetti delle strategie di Raiola.



Tra l'altro un portiere non è come gli altri giocatori, ogni errore lo paga carissimo. Non può certo riciclarlo in ogni modo come fatto con Balotelli.


----------



## koti (27 Giugno 2017)

5 milioni all'anno hahaha


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2017)

Ripropongo qui:

Ma la smettete di scrivere sciocchezze? Secondo voi un portiere che sono due anni che fa il fenomeno e *ha 18 anni * si sarebbe svalutato per un paio di partite steccate in europeo under 21 in un momento in cui qualsiasi veterano sarebbe turbato figuriamoci un ragazzino. Su ragazzi, su sto forum vi faccio più svegli di così. 

Donnarumma è un fenomeno predestinato. Non fate come la volpe che non arriva all'uva...

Menomale che Fassone non è ingenuo e fa questo per lavoro.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ripropongo qui:
> 
> Ma la smettete di scrivere sciocchezze? Secondo voi un portiere che sono due anni che fa il fenomeno e *ha 18 anni * si sarebbe svalutato per un paio di partite steccate in europeo under 21 in un momento in cui qualsiasi veterano sarebbe turbato figuriamoci un ragazzino. Su ragazzi, su sto forum vi faccio più svegli di così.
> 
> ...



Non si tratta di fare la volpe e l'uva...si tratta di fargli capire quali sono le sue priorità in questo momento. Per il bene della sua carriera. 

Se fosse veramente pronto per il Real Madrid, noi non avremo problemi ad ammetterlo. Ma ora non è il caso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2017)

Si vede che non è sereno, quelle palle le avrebbe parate ad occhi chiusi, quello che mi "spiace" perchè daranno la colpa a lu ianche stasera, già contro la Ceca hanno dato addosso a lui e non a quel paracarro di Petagna che se mangiato un gol clamoroso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si vede che non è sereno, quelle palle le avrebbe parate ad occhi chiusi, quello che mi "spiace" perchè daranno la colpa a lu ianche stasera, già contro la Ceca hanno dato addosso a lui e non a quel paracarro di Petagna che se mangiato un gol clamoroso.



Hanno dato addosso a lui perchè fa comodo, al momento è il più attaccabile. E' quello che ha rifiutato 5 milioni dal Milan a 18 anni, sputando sul club con la storia più importante d'Italia.

Mica si critica Rugani che è stato il più imbarazzante della squadra (sta alla Juve quindi non si tocca), mica si critica Petagna che è scarso come la m_er_da, mica si critica Gagliardini che ha fatto semplicemente ridere per il 95% del tempo.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Giugno 2017)

a questo paperumma che prende gol davvero imbarazzanti si e no gli si possono dare 2-2.5 l'anno..di più è follia..spero rinnovi e vada via, non ci sta proprio con la testa..ha voluto fare il fenomeno lui e la sua banda ma non era all'altezza di reggere la situazione..ora che si ridimensioni sto montato o sarà l'inizio della fine per lui..


----------



## koti (27 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ripropongo qui:
> 
> Ma la smettete di scrivere sciocchezze? Secondo voi un portiere che sono due anni che fa il fenomeno e *ha 18 anni * si sarebbe svalutato per un paio di partite steccate in europeo under 21 in un momento in cui qualsiasi veterano sarebbe turbato figuriamoci un ragazzino. Su ragazzi, su sto forum vi faccio più svegli di così.
> 
> ...


Ha il potenziale da fenomeno, può diventarlo, ma ad oggi è un buon portiere che pretende un ingaggio superiore a Courtois e Buffon.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ha il potenziale da fenomeno, può diventarlo, ma ad oggi è un buon portiere che pretende un ingaggio superiore a Courtois e Buffon.



concordo, purtroppo noi i top non possiamo permetterceli e dobbiamo puntare su quelli che top hanno la possibilità di diventarlo. Tra l'altro lui è nostro, non dovremmo andare a comprarlo. Giusto puntare su un cavallo che al 90% dei casi è vincente.

Poi oh io forse avrò visto un altro portiere, per me questo è un fenomeno assoluto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Hanno dato addosso a lui perchè fa comodo, al momento è il più attaccabile. E' quello che ha rifiutato 5 milioni dal Milan a 18 anni, sputando sul club con la storia più importante d'Italia.
> 
> Mica si critica Rugani che è stato il più imbarazzante della squadra (sta alla Juve quindi non si tocca), mica si critica Petagna che è scarso come la m_er_da, mica si critica Gagliardini che ha fatto semplicemente ridere per il 95% del tempo.


Verissimo leggendo un pò in giro gli stanno tanto tutte le colpe a lui sono veramente RIDICOLI.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro un portiere non è come gli altri giocatori, ogni errore lo paga carissimo. Non può certo riciclarlo in ogni modo come fatto con Balotelli.




Mi auguro per lui che si tolga tutta la m...che i Raiola's gli hanno messo in testa altrimenti finirà molto peggio di Balotelli.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ripropongo qui:
> 
> Ma la smettete di scrivere sciocchezze? Secondo voi un portiere che sono due anni che fa il fenomeno e *ha 18 anni * si sarebbe svalutato per un paio di partite steccate in europeo under 21 in un momento in cui qualsiasi veterano sarebbe turbato figuriamoci un ragazzino. Su ragazzi, su sto forum vi faccio più svegli di così.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti. Ma la parabola che ha intrapreso è quella, più tempo passa da assistito di Raiola e più pesante sarà il suo crollo e più difficile una sua ripresa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2017)

Si vedeva dall'intervista che non era "sereno" diciamo dava l'aria di uno scosso/agitato 
Come ho sempre detto per il portiere la testa conta al 99,99% 
in questo momento rischia la carriera... e il contratto da 5 mln e il giocare in Italia(giornalisti/TV) 
non favorisce questa situazione che si è creata.. anche per colpa sua 

e dalla notizia dei 5 mln che speravo che rinnovasse per poi rivenderlo subito 
se no rischiamo veramente un grandissimo flop.. e come panchinaro un Storari


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ripropongo qui:
> 
> Ma la smettete di scrivere sciocchezze? Secondo voi un portiere che sono due anni che fa il fenomeno e *ha 18 anni * si sarebbe svalutato per un paio di partite steccate in europeo under 21 in un momento in cui qualsiasi veterano sarebbe turbato figuriamoci un ragazzino. Su ragazzi, su sto forum vi faccio più svegli di così.
> 
> ...




Quello lo che scrivi è condivisibile. 

Il punto però è un altro: ad oggi Donnarumma non vale il mega ingaggio richiesto, ed è su questo che lo critichiamo, alla maggior parte dei tifosi le richieste di Raiola sembrano folli ed esagerate. Ok il potenziale c'è, però le incognite sono tante, tanto più se si considera la delicatezza del ruolo, e le prestazioni di questo europeo non fanno che confermare queste impressioni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quello lo che scrivi è condivisibile.
> 
> Il punto però è un altro: ad oggi Donnarumma non vale il mega ingaggio richiesto, ed è su questo che lo critichiamo, alla maggior parte dei tifosi le richieste di Raiola sembrano folli ed esagerate. Ok il potenziale c'è, però le incognite sono tante, tanto più se si considera la delicatezza del ruolo, e le prestazioni di questo europeo non fanno che confermare queste impressioni.



Il mega ingaggio è figlio della situazione creatasi. In situazione normali nessuno avrebbe mai offerta a Donnarumma a 18 anni 5 milioni di euro l'anno. I 5 milioni sono figlie della possibilità di perderlo a zero se qualche altra squadra alza l'asticella. L'asticella l'abbiamo alzata noi.

Ecco il manager competente pensa, preferisco perdere 10 milioni lordi annui oppure un potenziale di 60+ milioni ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quello lo che scrivi è condivisibile.
> 
> Il punto però è un altro: ad oggi Donnarumma non vale il mega ingaggio richiesto, ed è su questo che lo critichiamo, alla maggior parte dei tifosi le richieste di Raiola sembrano folli ed esagerate. Ok il potenziale c'è, però le incognite sono tante, tanto più se si considera la delicatezza del ruolo, e le prestazioni di questo europeo non fanno che confermare queste impressioni.



aggiungo che in Italia lo massacreranno alle prime occasioni (normalmente e così)
in più visto che stiamo ritornando.. ci staranno ancora + addosso per buttarci del fango


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Giugno 2017)

immagine che parla da sola.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il mega ingaggio è figlio della situazione creatasi. In situazione normali nessuno avrebbe mai offerta a Donnarumma a 18 anni 5 milioni di euro l'anno. I 5 milioni sono figlie della possibilità di perderlo a zero se qualche altra squadra alza l'asticella. L'asticella l'abbiamo alzata noi.
> 
> Ecco il manager competente pensa, preferisco perdere 10 milioni lordi annui oppure un potenziale di 60+ milioni ?



per me i 5 mln erano pure un modo per non dare degli Alibi al pizzaiolo 
ma adesso possono giocarsela per offrirgli un ingaggio da cristiani tipo 3,5 a salire negli anni fino a questi 5 mln


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Giugno 2017)

Premetto che sono contento della prestazione imbarazzante poiché il disagio che soffre è SOLO colpa sua, che sia perché ha scelto lui di non rinnovare o Raiola, rimane sempre colpa sua dato che non capisce che è il suino il suo male. E se non lo capisce non è un campione. Però chi dice che l'u21 è uscita per colpa sua è un ignorante ed è in malafede. Ci si presenta con Petagna e Cerri (giocatori da serie D, forse), lo scarsissimo Gagliardini si fa buttar fuori dopo una prestazione agghiacciante, Benassi idem, Caldara e Rugani improponibili, e si dà la colpa a Donnarumma? Roba da giornalai viscidi e corrotti, il giorno che spariranno dalla faccia della Terra festeggerò come un maiale. Se dollarumma fosse della Juve nessuno aprirebbe il becco, ma andate a c...
P.s. Ottima scelta andare in conferenza stampa a ostentare serenità; è un fenomeno ma nella testa non è un campione, vuole metterci la faccia ma non è in grado.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il mega ingaggio è figlio della situazione creatasi. In situazione normali nessuno avrebbe mai offerta a Donnarumma a 18 anni 5 milioni di euro l'anno. I 5 milioni sono figlie della possibilità di perderlo a zero se qualche altra squadra alza l'asticella. L'asticella l'abbiamo alzata noi.
> 
> Ecco il manager competente pensa, preferisco perdere 10 milioni lordi annui oppure un potenziale di 60+ milioni ?




I 5 milioni sono sicuramente figli della situazione contrattuale, ed anche delle oscure trame del procuratore, però a quel punto devi anche dimostrare di valerli e francamente non so quanto un ragazzo di 18 anni, per quanto fenomeno, riesca a reggere la pressione. 

Viste le prestazioni in nazionale U21 i dubbi che possa reggere questa pressione sono purtroppo aumentati...vedremo, comunque devi concedere che se prima era un idolo, dopo il pasticcio del rinnovo, anche se rimarrà, non sarà più il beniamino che era prima, salvo che cacci Raiola e dimostri coi fatti e le prestazioni che al Milan ci tiene davvero.




Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> per me i 5 mln erano pure un modo per non dare degli Alibi al pizzaiolo
> ma adesso possono giocarsela per offrirgli un ingaggio da cristiani tipo 3,5 a salire negli anni fino a questi 5 mln



Sarebbe bello succedesse, però a questo punto è difficile che Fassone si rimangi l'offerta, però forse potrà spuntarla sulla clausola.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> immagine che parla da sola.



la cosa che mi lascia più basito è la lentezza di gambe abbinata al fatto che non effettua nessun passettino laterale per poi spingere e andare a tuffarsi ma si butta praticamente da fermo dal centro della porta come un sacco di patate... questo è un errore tecnico clamoroso.


----------



## markjordan (28 Giugno 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> la cosa che mi lascia più basito è la lentezza di gambe abbinata al fatto che non effettua nessun passettino laterale per poi spingere e andare a tuffarsi ma si butta praticamente da fermo dal centro della porta come un sacco di patate... questo è un errore tecnico clamoroso.


con quella stazza puo' solo peggiorare
tipico bluff diciottenne


----------



## pipporo (28 Giugno 2017)

Donnaraiolla - Haters 1-3


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> la cosa che mi lascia più basito è la lentezza di gambe abbinata al fatto che non effettua nessun passettino laterale per poi spingere e andare a tuffarsi ma si butta praticamente da fermo dal centro della porta come un sacco di patate... questo è un errore tecnico clamoroso.



Sembrava uno slow motion...


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Giugno 2017)

markjordan ha scritto:


> con quella stazza puo' solo peggiorare
> tipico bluff diciottenne



è quello che temo di più purtroppo...onestamente non so se sia un bluff o no anche perchè è vero che fa perecchi errori ma ha dimostrato pure tante belle cose e in molte occasioni dei riflessi innegabili, però ho paura che manchino proprio le ''basi'' a questo ragazzone e quelle difficilmente le acquisisci dopo..


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Sembrava uno slow motion...



già..


----------



## Heaven (28 Giugno 2017)

Non so se è perché lo guardavo con pregiudizio, ma sembrava davvero meno sicuro, meno reattivo, non il solito Donnarumma

Se non ha la forza mentale di riprendersi, e non è una cosa facile, rischia tanto. Deve ringraziare il suo papi Raiola che si vede che opera solo per il suo bene e la sua crescita sportiva

Lo ripeto, se il rapporto Donnarumma-Raiola fosse un normale rapporto, Donnarumma l'avrebbe sfanculato. Lo sta distruggendo


----------



## Tahva (28 Giugno 2017)

Io lo vedevo a disagio già nella conferenza, in partita me lo ha solo confermato.
Su, su, ora incontro con il Milan per risolvere questa situazione per il bene di tutti. Per ricucire subito con i tifosi dovrebbe parlare e chiaramente, il sogno sarebbe vederlo cacciare Raiola ma dubito accada... Dopo mesi di silenzi e post fantasma sui social, un po' di chiarezza e parole di vero amore per la nostra squadra farebbero solo bene. Ai tifosi e soprattutto a lui, vedendo che occhi aveva pure stasera...


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2017)

anche ieri non proprio una bella figura. Spero per lui che la famiglia si stia rendendo conto di cosa ha combinato Raiola. Devono avere il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto e dire come sta la situazione. Se poi c'è da pagare qualcosa al pizzaiolo per liberarsi di lui (o meglio a degli avvocati) penso che non ci sono problemi con un ingaggio da 5M l'anno, no?


----------



## Marilson (28 Giugno 2017)

e' ovvio che il ragazzo non c'e' piu con la testa, ieri disastroso


----------



## smallball (28 Giugno 2017)

e' in confusione completa,ieri sera pessimo


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' ovvio che il ragazzo non c'e' piu con la testa, ieri disastroso



Del resto per quanto puoi fare il superiore a parole poi in campo sei lì da solo (specie il portiere) e l'idea che ti possano massacrare ad ogni papera la senti come un macigno..
Donnarumma non ha ancora le spalle abbastanza larghe per non sentire la pressione...

Situazione in cui si è messo da solo però..

Il secondo gol di ieri per un portiere del suo livello è un errore davvero grave, e decisivo per il match quanto l'espulsione di quel babbeo di gagliardini


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2017)

L'Europeo di Donnarumma:

Tiri subiti: 49 
Tiri subiti nello Specchio: 11 
Gol subiti: 6 
1 Gol subito ogni 8,2 Tiri 
1 Gol subito ogni 1,8 Tiri In Porta


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> L'Europeo di Donnarumma:
> 
> Tiri subiti: 49
> Tiri subiti nello Specchio: 11
> ...



Contano gli errori e le parate decisive per me.

Paratone: 0
gol subiti: 6
gol evitabili: 2


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Contano gli errori e le parate decisive per me.
> 
> Paratone: 0
> gol subiti: 6
> gol evitabili: 2


Gol evitabili secondo me 3. 2 contro la Repubblica Ceca (il primo e il terzo) e quello con la Spagna. 

Non sono papere clamorose ma da un portiere che prenderà 5 milioni all'anno ci si aspetta che le pari.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2017)

Che delusione mi aspettavo qualche novità già oggi per l'incontro, anzi vista la sua ansia sui social mi aspettavo che la prima cosa facesse oggi fosse chiamare il Milan.


----------



## de sica (28 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Che delusione mi aspettavo qualche novità già oggi per l'incontro, anzi vista la sua ansia sui social mi aspettavo che la prima cosa facesse oggi fosse chiamare il Milan.



Hai cambiato troppo presto partito secondo me. Questo tizio non merita tutti il sostegno dei tifosi, dopo il comportamento becero in combutta con raiola. È finto come il teatro


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Hai cambiato troppo presto partito secondo me. Questo tizio non merita tutti il sostegno dei tifosi, dopo il comportamento becero in combutta con raiola. È finto come il teatro



Ho messo la sua immagine del profilo per solidarietà verso il ragazzo. Lo stanno trattando tutti di melma, ma ha solo 18 anni e potrebbe aver fatto lo sbaglio più grande delle sua vita. Per ora gli do ancora fiducia, aspetto evoluzioni.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ho messo la sua immagine del profilo per solidarietà verso il ragazzo. Lo stanno trattando tutti di melma, ma ha solo 18 anni e potrebbe aver fatto lo sbaglio più grande delle sua vita. Per ora gli do ancora fiducia, aspetto evoluzioni.



Lo pensavo come te fino al twitt di pochi giorni fa in cui celebrava Raiola! Da quel momento nessuna compassione, si merita tutto il peggio (calcisticamente parlando).


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Giugno 2017)

Calma ragazzi, sta ancora riflettendo...


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2017)

Io spero rinnovi perchè è forte, stop. Non guardo nemmeno al futuro che non sia la prossima stagione. Inutile andare avanti a polemiche, ripicche e quant'altro. Torni a Milano, si comporti da uomo e firmi questo dannato rinnovo, al futuro si vedrà.


----------



## walter 22 (28 Giugno 2017)

Per decidere il tuo futuro... ai tassisti Gigio... devi chiedere consiglio ai tassisti loro si che capiscono di calcio


----------



## Gas (28 Giugno 2017)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Per decidere il tuo futuro... ai tassisti Gigio... devi chiedere consiglio ai tassisti loro si che capiscono di calcio



Mio papà è l'eccezione allora !


----------



## walter 22 (28 Giugno 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mio papà è l'eccezione allora !



Scusa non volevo offendere i tassisti ma citare una vecchia dichiarazione di Belusconi


----------



## Gas (28 Giugno 2017)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Scusa non volevo offendere i tassisti ma citare una vecchia dichiarazione di Belusconi



Nessuna offesa, non ti preoccupare. Anzi


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Che delusione mi aspettavo qualche novità già oggi per l'incontro, anzi vista la sua ansia sui social mi aspettavo che la prima cosa facesse oggi fosse chiamare il Milan.



calma
manca poco
io continuo a credere a Gigio e il cuore mi dice che metteremo, lui con noi, Raiola spalle al muro.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Luglio 2017)

Fecciarumma.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Luglio 2017)

Mi fa sempre piu schifo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Luglio 2017)

Ma perchè lo insultate adesso? Sta per rinnovare, ed è quello che ci interessava...no?


----------



## Crox93 (4 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma perchè lo insultate adesso? Sta per rinnovare, ed è quello che ci interessava...no?



Ha fatto un casino assurdo per un milione in piu, quando già ne avrebbe presi 5.
Va bene che rinnovi, basta che si tolga dalla mia vista prima possibile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un casino assurdo per un milione in piu, quando già ne avrebbe presi 5.
> Va bene che rinnovi, basta che si tolga dalla mia vista prima possibile.



il casino lo ha fatto il suo procuratore e il problema non era certo il milione in più. Volevano clausole in grado di liberarlo se il Milan non si rivelasse all'altezza.

In ogni caso io ricordo che il giorno del rifiuto Fassone disse che avevano offerto qualcosa in più di quello che si leggeva sui giornali, secondo me l'offerta è la stessa di quel giorno ma in più ci sono le clausole.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un casino assurdo per un milione in piu, quando già ne avrebbe presi 5.
> Va bene che rinnovi, basta che si tolga dalla mia vista prima possibile.



Non credo che la motivazione sia un milione in più. Giustamente si vuole tutelare in caso di rosa non competitiva...per me da questa situazione ne escono tutti vincitori.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> il casino lo ha fatto il suo procuratore e il problema non era certo il milione in più. Volevano clausole in grado di liberarlo se il Milan non si rivelasse all'altezza.
> 
> In ogni caso io ricordo che il giorno del rifiuto Fassone disse che avevano offerto qualcosa in più di quello che si leggeva sui giornali, secondo me l'offerta è la stessa di quel giorno ma in più ci sono le clausole.



Beh ok Raiola ma anche lui mica possiamo dire che sia un cucciolo indifeso eh...
Ha le sue colpe


----------



## koti (4 Luglio 2017)

Sono convinto che un qualsiasi altro procuratore avrebbe strappato un rinnovo a 2 milioncini annui senza clausola, massimo 3. Parliamo comunque di un portiere 18enne. Raiola ne ottiene 6 + l'ingaggio del fratello scarso, con clausola. Obiettivamente è un capolavoro, o almeno lo è per quanto riguarda l'aspetto economico del suo assistito. Non mi sorprende che Donnarumma se lo tenga ben stretto.


----------



## Eurpauci (4 Luglio 2017)

Premesso che sono un esterno alla faccenda e la cosa mi tocca relativamente... ma sentendo questa notizia non credete che la società si sia un po' "prostrata" ai voleri del ciccione e di Donnarumma? Cioè, si sono fatti mettere in scacco per un ragazzino 18enne che sì, ha enormi potenzialità... ma resta tutto da confermare? Io fosse accaduto alla Roma sarei stato molto arrabbiato con la società, poiché dopo un mercato finora stellare, se la fanno intortare da raiola per un pischello.. alla fine la domanda è: vale la pena scucire 6 milioni all'anno per un portiere così giovane? Che magari con le prime avvisaglie di eventuale fallimento del progetto si vende al miglior offerente? Cioè oh sarà il terzo giocatore più pagato in A dopo Higuain e Dybala mi pare...


----------



## Black (4 Luglio 2017)

io propongo di mantenere "il traditore" come titolo di questa discussione a prescindere dal rinnovo. Va tolto solo in caso cambi procuratore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un casino assurdo per un milione in piu, quando già ne avrebbe presi 5.
> Va bene che rinnovi, basta che si tolga dalla mia vista prima possibile.



Non è 1 milione in più, ma 2, precisiamolo. Il fratello cesso viene messo sotto contratto per 1 milione.

Io quello lo considero sempre stipendio di Dollarumma. Quindi 7 milioni. Sarebbe bello se lo vendessero il giorno dopo la firma del contratto


----------



## Pit96 (4 Luglio 2017)

Non sarà mai quello che prima era per noi


----------



## Dany20 (4 Luglio 2017)

Già tu mi stai sulle balle. Poi vedere il fratello, dopo quello che ha scritto, arrivare al Milan e prendere 1mln mi fa innervosire da bestia.


----------



## Wildbone (4 Luglio 2017)

Sul tavolo vanno messi i fatti:

-6 milioni netti di contratto a una giovane promessa che ha fatto grandi parate ma anche tante cappelle in una singola stagione, dove, peraltro, la sua squadra è finita 6a.
-1 milione al fratello scarso, ora assunto come terzo(?) portiere. Evviva la tangente.

Affidabilità?
-18enne che gioca a S.Siro dopo le porcate attorno al rinnovo. Ogni minimo errore sarà giustamente criticato.
-18enne con un contratto da 6 milioni sulle spalle. Più di Courtois e Buffon.
-Viene da un Europeo tutt'altro che brillante, ma ci può stare. Soprassediamo.
-Talento puro ma ancora tutto da sgrezzare. Lo scorso anno assieme ai miracoli ci sono state anche tante incertezze, specialmente nel posizionamento sulla linea di porta e nella copertura della stessa in base alla posizione della palla.

Possibili scenari?
a)Donnarumma matura, si responsabilizza, riduce al minimo sindacale gli errori tecnici e le papere, ci porta -assieme agli altri- in Champions, e Il popolo rossonero torna a volergli bene. Nessuna big, però, si arrischia a sborsare 100 millini per lui, ritenuti comunque troppi per un portiere non ancora completamente sbocciato.
a.1)Tutto quello sopra, ma Donnarumma viene comprato da una big che paga la clausola da 100. Il Milan è economicamente felice e si compra un nuovo portiere con un roseo futuro.
b)Donnarumma si fa schiacciare dall'inevitabile pressione mediatica, tecnica e del pubblico, con conseguente perdita di concentrazione e autostima. E via di papere ingiustificabili e mancato accesso alla Champions. Il giocatore si brucia, anche perchè sicuramente additato come uno dei maggiori colpevoli della mancata qualificazione. Donnarumma ora non interessa più a nessuna big, nemmeno se la clausola è fissata a 50 milioni. Il Milan si tiene sul groppone un talento mai completamente sbocciato, a 6 milioni per 4 anni. Disastro economico e tecnico.
c)Donnarumma fa una stagione onesta, condita di miracoli e papere in egual misura. Il Milan accede alla Champions. Nessuno ovviamente lo riscatta, perciò Gigio rimane al Milan, che conferisce un ingaggio clamoroso a un portiere che ancora non è maturato. Sarà per il prossimo anno. Intanto, i migliori giocatori della nostra stagione cominciano a coltivare il desiderio di ricevere un adeguamento, visto che hanno inciso molto di più sulla qualificazione del "milionario" Donnarumma. Grattacapi societari e malumori: la stagione seguente non sarà sugli stessi livelli.
c.1) Tutto quello sopra, ma i giocatori, da bravi professionisti, restano felici del proprio contratto e danno pacche sulle spalle a Gigio, contenti che lui continui a beccarsi 6 milioni anche se non meritati. Milan in Champions, Gigio pascià, nessun problema contrattuale: la stagione seguente va molto bene, considerati anche i TOP arrivati nel mercato 2018/2019.


----------



## lo stabiese (4 Luglio 2017)

Credo che con questo atteggiamento (il titolo del post) e determinate affermazioni anti-donnarumma si fa più male al milan che al portiere, stiamo perdendo tutti la situazione da mano e a me interessa una sola cosa: TORNARE IL MILAN, dopo anni di patimenti non ci si rende conto che questo può e deve essere l anno della svolta, ed invece si continua a dare addosso al nostro portiere malgrado abbia:
- sbattuto le mani sul tavolo del clan raiola per rimanere
- ha pressato anche il piu scettico del suo entourage per rimanere a Milano
- affinchè rimanesse a Milano, gigio ha fatto intercedere chiunque, dal padre di montella al ristoratore di brera a quello di castellammare, al cognato al fratello etc etc... per rimanere a milano!!... ed invece guardiamo solo le cose che possono creare amarezza, le quali sono state create ad arte dal pizzicagnolo di angri!! sveglia è il nostro momento


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2017)

Non è che le trattative per i rinnovi di Messi e Ronaldo siano passeggiate... in sostanza quello che conta è il campo.
Se Donnarumma farà una grande stagione rispettando le attese e ci aiuterà ad arrivare in Champions, non vedo perchè dovremmo considerarlo un traditore, anzi. Alla fine conta il bene del Milan e basta.

Poi se l'estate prossima porta in dote la clausola rescissoria e se ne va... ciao e grazie, contenti tutti.
Certo non sarà mai la bandiera del Milan, ma questo lo avevamo capito subito.


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2017)

Caccia via Raiola se vuoi risanare coi tifosi, e inizia a dire due parole invece di chiuderti nel silenzio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Luglio 2017)

Non gliene passerò mezza.

Poi la questione del fratello ridicola e imbarazzante anche per lo stesso fratello.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non gliene passerò mezza.
> 
> Poi la questione del fratello ridicola e imbarazzante anche per lo stesso fratello.



"Nella vita non mi hanno mai regalato niente" - Antonio Donnarumma


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Luglio 2017)

Eurpauci ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono un esterno alla faccenda e la cosa mi tocca relativamente... ma sentendo questa notizia non credete che la società si sia un po' "prostrata" ai voleri del ciccione e di Donnarumma? Cioè, si sono fatti mettere in scacco per un ragazzino 18enne che sì, ha enormi potenzialità... ma resta tutto da confermare? Io fosse accaduto alla Roma sarei stato molto arrabbiato con la società, poiché dopo un mercato finora stellare, se la fanno intortare da raiola per un pischello.. alla fine la domanda è: vale la pena scucire 6 milioni all'anno per un portiere così giovane? Che magari con le prime avvisaglie di eventuale fallimento del progetto si vende al miglior offerente? Cioè oh sarà il terzo giocatore più pagato in A dopo Higuain e Dybala mi pare...



Purtroppo Donnarumma vale molto più di quei 6 milioni annui (che per me gli daremo solo per una stagione) e questa è l'ultima polpetta avvelenata che ci ha lasciato il "miglior dirigente del mondo" (cit. vedove di Galliani).
Sono convinto che abbiano rinnovato perchè non sono arrivate offerte di almeno 30-35 milioni. All'estero non sono scemi, nessuno ha voluto investire quella cifra su un 18enne in scadenza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> io propongo di mantenere "il traditore" come titolo di questa discussione a prescindere dal rinnovo. Va tolto solo in caso cambi procuratore



.


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non gliene passerò mezza.
> 
> Poi la questione del fratello ridicola e imbarazzante anche per lo stesso fratello.



Viene a fare il portaborse come Digao.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Viene a fare il portaborse come Digao.



Piccola differenza, Donnarumma il pallone d'oro lo vedrà col binocolo


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> "Nella vita non mi hanno mai regalato niente" - Antonio Donnarumma



Bè, intendeva fino a quel giorno lì


----------



## Eurpauci (4 Luglio 2017)

Ci credo poco comunque che anche in caso di CL l'anno prossimo qualche club sborsi 100 (oh, dico CENTO) cocuzze per un portiere. Già di base i portieri sono meno ****** degli altri (e parlo da collega ^^') figurati se ti danno 100 milioni.. manco per messi e Ronaldo li cacciano un altro po'


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Luglio 2017)

E un'altra giornata da fecciarumma volge al termine.
Ah.. famiglia di grandi valori.. non gli fan fare neanche l'esame di quinta superiore.
Menomale che c'è il fratello saluda andoonio.. uomo di spessore su instagram, ommem**** nella realtà.


----------



## walter 22 (5 Luglio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> E un'altra giornata da fecciarumma volge al termine.
> Ah.. famiglia di grandi valori.. non gli fan fare neanche l'esame di quinta superiore.
> Menomale che c'è il fratello saluda andoonio.. uomo di spessore su instagram, ommem**** nella realtà.



Dai però basta insultarlo per amore del milan sta rifiutando dal PSG 13 milioni, 3 ville, 3 macchine di lusso, un jet privato, uno Yacht, la Corsica e una parte da protagonista in un film di Marcel Dorcel


----------



## Crox93 (5 Luglio 2017)

E intanto siamo di nuovo qui ad aspettare una risposta di Stercorumma.
Rinnovare, sputargli in faccia, venderlo e cancellare questa macchina dalla nostra storia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Luglio 2017)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Dai però basta insultarlo per amore del milan sta rifiutando dal PSG 13 milioni, 3 ville, 3 macchine di lusso, un jet privato, uno Yacht, la Corsica e una parte da protagonista in un film di Marcel Dorcel



manca Harem


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2017)

Questo qui se si presenta a Milanello viene subissato di fischi già in allenamento, pure nel caso rinnovasse alle condizioni ridicole riportate dai media.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2017)

Pronto a dargli una chance....se firma senza clausole e senza % di rivendita al Sergente Garcìa


Altrimenti è solo un assegno coi guantoni da incassare il prima possibile


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pronto a dargli una chance....se firma senza clausole e senza % di rivendita al Sergente Garcìa



A me va bene anche con la clausola (ma quella senza champions sa proprio di scappatoia), non è obbligato a rimanere qui incatenato. Senza il fratello sarebbe ancora meglio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me va bene anche con la clausola (ma quella senza champions sa proprio di scappatoia), non è obbligato a rimanere qui incatenato. Senza il fratello sarebbe ancora meglio.



Mamma mia che schifo Antonio


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che schifo Antonio



Già, meglio dargli direttamente 1 mln in più sul contratto.

Nel caso spero si faccia 4 anni di prestito (anche pagati da noi).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2017)

Delusissimo dalla clausola. Deluso dal giocatore ovviamente, non dalla società.
Saluda Andonio poi una storia abbastanza triste.

Non lo insulterò più come promesso, e lo tiferò ancora, ma come un Zapata qualunque. Con la differenza che Zapata non ha una futura maglia gobba già appiccicata.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Luglio 2017)

In un mese come passare dal più amato al più odiato. Ottimo lavoro

Non te ne passerò mezza


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2017)

adesso devi rendere come Neuer bello mio...spero che te ne rendi conto...sia per lo stipendio che per riconquistare i tifosi...vedi di svegliarti che le papere non saranno più tollerate da San Siro...


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> In un mese come passare dal più amato al più odiato. Ottimo lavoro
> 
> Non te ne passerò mezza



.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Luglio 2017)

Vedo che è cambiato il titolo del topic. Speriamo di non doverlo cambiare di nuovo, perché peggio dell'epiteto precedente ci sarebbero solo aggettivi veramente pesanti.

Da adesso, come detto da altri, per me non dovrà sbagliare nemmeno un rinvio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2017)

strano invece che "il traditore" mettiamo "paperon de paperoni" se fa ancora certe cappelle 
visto che la stampa non sarà tenera con lui..


----------



## MarcoUnico (7 Luglio 2017)

Spero che ci sia al più presto qualche pazzo disposto a pagare la clausola rescissoria


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2017)

Gira una foto in rete di lui a Ibiza con un bel salvaggente di ciccia.. a 18 anni..
Mamma mia..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Gira una foto in rete di lui a Ibiza con un bel salvaggente di ciccia.. a 18 anni..
> Mamma mia..



non so a quale immagine ti riferisci ma a me non sembra abbia ciccia. Poi se pensate che per un portiere essere spaccato sia facile alla sua età poi, forse avete visto troppi film alla Never Back Down. 

Io sono anni e anni che faccio palestra ad alti livelli e ho difficoltà ad avere la tartaruga. Lui di ruolo fa il portiere, deve avere un fisico normale , che gli consenta di essere veloce e reattivo nelle parate. Essendo così alto se sei troppo magro sei debole e il portiere nelle uscite deve essere forte. 

Diciamo che va di moda sparare m_erda sul ragazzo per ogni cosa ormai.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2017)




----------



## DrHouse (11 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Gira una foto in rete di lui a Ibiza con un bel salvaggente di ciccia.. a 18 anni..
> Mamma mia..



Ho una foto di una mia amica con lui di venerdì scorso ed era in perfetta forma


----------



## neoxes (11 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma tempo fa era minorenne, ora questo coso passerà guai che nemmeno immagina...


----------



## Crox93 (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Potrebbe essere vero, dipende se lo ha ordinato Raiola oppure no 

"Fatti quel trans"
"Oh ma zio non voglio..."
"Gigio"
"Vado subito Mino...  "


----------



## Milanista (11 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere vero, dipende se lo ha ordinato Raiola oppure no
> 
> "Fatti quel trans"
> "Oh ma zio non voglio..."
> ...



Non è detto che tutti i vizietti del bamboccio siano imputabili allo zio porcello


----------



## Crox93 (11 Luglio 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Non è detto che tutti i vizietti del bamboccio siano imputabili allo zio porcello



Ah no? Pensavo non potesse manco respirare senza consenso


----------



## Gas (12 Luglio 2017)

Ho partorito un mio pensiero sulla vicenda, controcorrente. Scusate ma scriverò un piccolo papiro.

Il lavoro di ogni procuratore è quello di ottenere il massimo per il proprio assistito (e per se stesso), che sia il trasferimento in una squadra di blasone, un buon contratto o entrambe le cose lavorando ovviamente in concerto con la volontà del proprio assistito.
Ritengo che Donnarumma avesse detto a Raiola due cose: Voglio restare al Milan, voglio l'ingaggio migliore che riesci ad ottenere.
Ed a questo punto si è affidato al 100% all'agente, seguendo tutte le sue direttive.
Raiola, come ogni agente, per ottenere il miglior contratto possibile per il proprio assistito ha ovviamente dovuto giocare a braccio di ferro ed ha impostato la propria strategia su "Non rinnoviamo", "Andiamo via a zero", ecc...
Ripeto e sottolineo una cosa, penso che praticamente tutti gli agenti facciano cose del genere, ma perchè allora è scoppiato un caso ?
In qualche modo Raiola ce l'ha detto nell'intervista che ha rilasciato da casa sua, lui ha espresso un forte disappunto per la mediaticità che è stata data dal Milan a tutta la vicenda, perchè diciamocelo, l'astio nei confronti di Donnarumma nasce tutto da questa mediaticità, dalla conferenza stampa di Fassone in cui dice che non rinnovava e tutto quel che ne è seguito.
Se, come auspicava Raiola, non fosse stata data tale mediaticità alla vicenda l'immagine di Donnarumma agli occhi dei tifosi non ne sarebbe uscita deteriorata.

Provate a pensare alla stessa situazione gestita in totale silenzio, senza nessuna dichiarazione. Fassone e Raiola si incontrano, Raiola gioca la sua partita e Fassone per tenere il giovane portiere offre un contrattone. Ma il tifoso avrebbe solo visto la conferenza stampa finale con "Gigio rinnova per 5 anni con il Milan che lo premia con un ingaggio record !", tutti contentissimi, difficilmente qualcuno avrebbe storto il naso.

Ma torniamo a quel che è successo davvero... Dicevamo che è stata data grossa visibilità alla questione e questo ha scatenato un putiferio, sopratutto fra i tifosi che da amare il proprio giovanissimo fuoriclasse sono repentinamente passati a ripudiarlo, questo non era previsto nella mente di Raiola (e di Donnarumma), che ricordiamolo non voleva che la questione fosse sbandierata al sole, si è quindi trovato in contropiede lui ed ancor di più Donnarumma.
Donnarumma che si era affidato totalmente al proprio agente con l'indicazione di voler restare al Milan (ed al miglior contratto possibile) si trova a questo punto completamente spiazzato e scosso... "Ma come, io ho sempre voluto restare e mi ritrovo ora additato come il peggiore dei traditori ?", scende quindi in campo la sua famiglia perchè si smussino le incomprensioni, parlano con la dirigenza, torna la serenità, dichiarazioni di Fassone distese, ecc...
Ed alla fine arriva il rinnovo, quello che in fin dei conti tutti (Milan e Donnarumma) volevano sin dall'inizio. Un signor rinnovo, perchè ormai si era tutti sotto uno scacco matto, non poteva andare diversamente.

In definitiva la mia opinione è che questa trattativa di rinnovo sia stata identica a molte altre delle quali non ci è dato sapere, posso ad esempio ipotizzare che quando Romagnoli dovrà rinnovare anche il suo agente si presenterà facendo credere alla società di avere altre offerte, di volerlo far andare in scadenza, ecc... E' questo il gioco di ogni procuratore, funziona così, punto.
Quello che ha creato questo putiferio è stata la mediaticità che, per scelta, la società ha voluto dare alla questione. Una scelta dettata dalla volontà di trasparenza verso i tifosi ma probabilmente anche fatta nella convinzione che Donnarumma/Raiola vedendo il tifo schierato con il club avrebbero abbassato la cresta ed accettato un rinnovo senza eccessive pretese, han fatto i conti senza l'oste purtroppo perchè Raiola il suo lavoro lo sa fare, ahimé.

So che vi farà venire l'orticaria quel che sto dicendo ma la nuova dirigenza ha gestito malissimo questa cosa, l'errore vero è stato loro, convinti che mettere i tifosi contro il procuratore fosse la strategia giusta hanno ottenuto di distruggere l'immagine del proprio portiere. E ci tengo a sottolineare che io ADORO la nostra nuova dirigenza, stravedo per F&M, ma come ogni giovane fuoriclasse anche loro devono crescere ed imparare facendo errori, ed hanno imparato subito, sanno di aver sbagliato e difatti in tutto l'ultimo periodo si sono guardati bene dal continuare a dare visisbilità alla questione, limitandosi sempre e solo a rispondere in modo vago alle domande della stampa.

Ora il punto chiave, la mia posizione verso Donnarumma.
Date le mie premesse, ovvero che lui ha sempre ha sempre voluto restare e che si è affidato fino in fondo al proprio procuratore ed alle sue strategie come fanno tutti i giocatori, io continuerò a sostenere Gigio come prima, come se nulla fosse successo e mi si spezza il cuore sapere che invece sarà osteggiato dalla maggior parte del tifo, penso che questa cosa gli impedirà di giocare sereno e deliziarci con le splendide prestazioni delle passate stagioni. Ho paura che potremmo averlo perso per sempre.
Tifate per il Milan, tifate per Donnarumma o se proprio non ce la fate ignoratelo ma vi prego non fischiate, non tifate contro, è la cosa peggiore che possiate fare per il bene dei nostri colori.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho partorito un mio pensiero sulla vicenda, controcorrente. Scusate ma scriverò un piccolo papiro.
> 
> Il lavoro di ogni procuratore è quello di ottenere il massimo per il proprio assistito (e per se stesso), che sia il trasferimento in una squadra di blasone, un buon contratto o entrambe le cose lavorando ovviamente in concerto con la volontà del proprio assistito.
> Ritengo che Donnarumma avesse detto a Raiola due cose: Voglio restare al Milan, voglio l'ingaggio migliore che riesci ad ottenere.
> ...



Se si parlasse di tennis il tuo discorso potrebbe anche avere una logica ma il calcio è uno sport di squadra e passare da 0,2 mln a 7 è qualcosa di inaudito, soprattutto se ci arrivi attraverso giochini sporchi.
Vedremo cosa succederà in termini di equilibri di spogliatoio perchè tutti parlano del rapporto giocatore-tifosi ma del rapporto gigio- compagni di squadra nessuno ci parla?
Abbiamo finito il campionato che era il cucciolo dello spogliatoio , inizia questo ciclo che è il dollarumma. Il più ricco di tutti.
Il dramma a mio parere non è stata la gestione mediatica ma il fatto che gigio dinanzi a un contratto di 5 mln annui per 5 anni ha preso tempo e rinviato PER MESI offendendo la maglia, il club , la dirigenza e i tifosi.
In un mondo normale donnarumma avrebbe dovuto firmare per 5 anni a 2-3 mln annui invece ha approfittato come uno sciacallo di una situazione contrattuale a lui favorevole strappando non il massimo ma di più.


----------



## Milanista (12 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se si parlasse di tennis il tuo discorso potrebbe anche avere una logica ma il calcio è uno sport di squadra e passare da 0,2 mln a 7 è qualcosa di inaudito, soprattutto se ci arrivi attraverso giochini sporchi.
> Vedremo cosa succederà in termini di equilibri di spogliatoio perchè tutti parlano del rapporto giocatore-tifosi ma del rapporto gigio- compagni di squadra nessuno ci parla?
> Abbiamo finito il campionato che era il cucciolo dello spogliatoio , inizia questo ciclo che è il dollarumma. Il più ricco di tutti.
> Il dramma a mio parere non è stata la gestione mediatica ma il fatto che gigio dinanzi a un contratto di 5 mln annui per 5 anni ha preso tempo e rinviato PER MESI offendendo la maglia, il club , la dirigenza e i tifosi.
> In un mondo normale donnarumma avrebbe dovuto firmare per 5 anni a 2-3 mln annui invece ha approfittato come uno sciacallo di una situazione contrattuale a lui favorevole strappando non il massimo ma di più.



perfetto


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (12 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho partorito un mio pensiero sulla vicenda, controcorrente. Scusate ma scriverò un piccolo papiro.
> 
> Il lavoro di ogni procuratore è quello di ottenere il massimo per il proprio assistito (e per se stesso), che sia il trasferimento in una squadra di blasone, un buon contratto o entrambe le cose lavorando ovviamente in concerto con la volontà del proprio assistito.
> Ritengo che Donnarumma avesse detto a Raiola due cose: Voglio restare al Milan, voglio l'ingaggio migliore che riesci ad ottenere.
> ...




Il discorso tuo non fa una piega, ma al tempo stesso non tiene conto un fattore: la questione clausole, segno che almeno Raiola aveva tutta l'intenzione e ha, di portarlo via.


Sul mancato rinnovo iniziale tuttavia sono d'accordo con te e mi pare che a tirare la corda sia stato proprio Raiola che con la medianicità che ha avuto il caso, con la conferenza stampa si è fatto scoprire nel suo giochino.
A mio avviso qui, non c'è la non volontà di Donnrumma di rinnovare, ma la forte volontà di Raiola di aver alte commissioni e percentuali sulla rivendita. E negare che questo non sia stato un ostacolo alla trattativa dando interamente la colpa a Donnarumma che non ha accettato la prima offerta lo trovo contraddittorio con il riavvicinamento di pochi giorni dopo di Raiola. 
Contraddittorio con questa ingerenza della famiglia che fino a quel momento aveva lasciato tutto nelle mani di Raiola, etc.

Ciò non vuol dire che Donnarumma sia esente da colpe. Assolutamente, anche lui ha le sue responsabilità nel tirare così la corda con il club che l'ha lanciato, ma questo non è nemmeno una novità per il Milan e per il calcio in genere.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi, nell'euforia generale di questi giorni mi sono perso un passaggio riguardante il rinnovo di Donnarumma. Oltre ai 6 milioni che andra' a prendere, e' stata comunicata ed inserita questa clausola rescissoria o no?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2017)

dà una sicurezza al reparto veramente "palpabile"


----------



## Gas (22 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dà una sicurezza al reparto veramente "palpabile"



Sì.
E' una cosa che ho sempre pensato, io da quando c'è in porta Donnarumma non ho mai più avuto pensieri di volere un'altro portiere.
Per me anche i difensori inconciamente giocano molto più sicuri, se sai di avere un portiere pippa giochi diversamente.


----------



## Raryof (22 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dà una sicurezza al reparto veramente "palpabile"



Come si deve sentire un attaccante che deve fare a botte con:

Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli 

e dopo aver fatto a sportellate per tutta la partita si ritrova davanti uno di 2 metri che ti copre tutta la porta come ridere?
Ho un'idea.


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2017)

Oggi, a differenza dell'europeo, l'ho rivisto sereno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## fra29 (27 Luglio 2017)

Maledezione a lui che ha rotto la magia.. non riesco nemmeno a entusiasmarmi per un gran intervento come quello salva risultato di stasera..


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Maledezione a lui che ha rotto la magia.. non riesco nemmeno a entusiasmarmi per un gran intervento come quello salva risultato di stasera..



Le cose non sono e non saranno più come prima. 

Ma è giusto anche gli ultimi accettino di depositare per il bene del Milan l'ascia di guerra.

Viva Donnarumma, viva il Milan.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Luglio 2017)

Bene la parata solo 0-0, ma nelle uscite è stato disastroso, è andato a farfalle su un angolo e gli è andata bene che il pallonetto è andato fuori, poi con i suoi passaggi ha spesso messo in difficoltà Rodrigues


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ha parato un rigore in movimento 
e assist l'aveva servito Mortolivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2017)

Decisivo come sempre. Il campo poco alla volta cancellerà tutti i residui tossici di questa estate.


----------



## Gas (28 Agosto 2017)

E' davvero forte. A me trasmette sicurezza, mai da quando c'è lui fra i pali ho pensato che vorrei un altro portiere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Decisivo come sempre. Il campo poco alla volta cancellerà tutti i residui tossici di questa estate.


Arriverà il giorno in cui qualcuno pagherà la clausola e quello sarà il giorno decisivo per la credibilità di Donnarumma, perché lì dovrà dimostrare di essere davvero milanista rifiutando la destinazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2017)

Niente, questo è davvero forte ragazzi. Ha 18 anni ma Giocherebbe titolare in qualsiasi squadra al mondo. Forse solo al Byern che c'è Neur.

Però santo cielo, togliti quel numero 99 e mettiti numero 1


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Solo una persona falsa potrebbe dire che Donnarumma non è tra i top nel mondo. 
Ha 18 anni ma è bravissimo e gioca con una sicurezza che Buffon se la sogna.
Se dovessimo guardare tutte le sue 77 partite con noi in questi 2 anni e mezzo sono sicuro che per ogni partita fatta Gigio ha compiuto almeno 1 miracolo(in alcune ne ricordo moolti di più) e sinceramente non ricordo sue papere..non consdero quella di pescara che non è colpa sua.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Solo una persona falsa potrebbe dire che Donnarumma non è tra i top nel mondo.
> Ha 18 anni ma è bravissimo e gioca con una sicurezza che Buffon se la sogna.
> Se dovessimo guardare tutte le sue 77 partite con noi in questi 2 anni e mezzo sono sicuro che per ogni partita fatta Gigio ha compiuto almeno 1 miracolo(in alcune ne ricordo moolti di più) e sinceramente non ricordo sue papere..non consdero quella di pescara che non è colpa sua.



Potenzialmente può essere il più forte della storia


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Potenzialmente può essere il più forte della storia



Lo penso anche io, mio nonno dice che Buffon a quest'età non era così forte..


----------



## 7vinte (2 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io, mio nonno dice che Buffon a quest'età non era così forte..



Lo dicono tutti(anche don Fabio). A 18 anni era il terzo del Parma. A 16(quando ha esordito Gigio) era in primavera. Mi sono informato e anche Casillas de Gea e neuer a quell'età non contavano niente


----------



## krull (3 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo dicono tutti(anche don Fabio). A 18 anni era il terzo del Parma. A 16(quando ha esordito Gigio) era in primavera. Mi sono informato e anche Casillas de Gea e neuer a quell'età non contavano niente



Non é vero. Buffon esordisce in serie A a 16 anni in un Parma Milan finito 0 a 0 dove lui fa miracoli paranormali. A 18 esordisce in nazionale sostituendo Pagliuca contro.la Russia in una partita giocata lí vinta 0 a 1 ma lui fa 2 paratone. All'età di Gigio Buffon era già un mostro sacro e davanti aveva fior di portieri in nazionale


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non é vero. Buffon esordisce in serie A a 16 anni in un Parma Milan finito 0 a 0 dove lui fa miracoli paranormali. A 18 esordisce in nazionale sostituendo Pagliuca contro.la Russia in una partita giocata lí vinta 0 a 1 ma lui fa 2 paratone. All'età di Gigio Buffon era già un mostro sacro e davanti aveva fior di portieri in nazionale



Wow, me la ricordo benissimo quel Parma-Milan , Gigi é stato un mostro, infatti da li a poco dopo é diventato titolare di quel gran Parma.

Forse ora come ora il miglior portiere di sempre, vediamo Donnarumma dove arriva.. e sicuramente non si puo dire che ha più talento di Buffon!


----------



## Milanista (3 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io, mio nonno dice che Buffon a quest'età non era così forte..



Assolutamente falso, Buffon era già un fenomeno e, soprattutto, fu un leader fin da subito; per essere un ragazzo, dimostrava già di avere le palle cubiche.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Assolutamente falso, Buffon era già un fenomeno e, soprattutto, fu un leader fin da subito; per essere un ragazzo, dimostrava già di avere le palle cubiche.



Mio nonno che è juventino invece la pensava diversamente.. per lui gente come Zoff e soprattutto Yashin e Banks sono stati molto più forti di Buffon.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2017)

Peccato sia il suo ultimo anno con noi


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Gigio ha tutto per fare la storia del calcio.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Settembre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Peccato sia il suo ultimo anno con noi



Mah, non so, dipende da come finisce la stagione.
Attenzione anche al fratello che non vorrà perdere uno stipendio strapagato in Italia.


----------



## Mc-Milan (3 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non é vero. Buffon esordisce in serie A a 16 anni in un Parma Milan finito 0 a 0 dove lui fa miracoli paranormali. A 18 esordisce in nazionale sostituendo Pagliuca contro.la Russia in una partita giocata lí vinta 0 a 1 ma lui fa 2 paratone. All'età di Gigio Buffon era già un mostro sacro e davanti aveva fior di portieri in nazionale



Esatto! Spostò in panchina Luca Bucci(a parma un idolo)e in nazionale aveva davanti Peruzzi,Pagliuca e Marchegiani...
Non proprio tre scappati di casa..


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Buffon dovrebbe prendere esempio da lahm,Srna, Podolski e rooney che si sono ritirati dalla nazionale per concludere la carriera dedicandosi solo al loro club.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Coi piedi comunque è una roba veramente imbarazzante, livello bimbominchia proprio. Ogni volta che ha la palla li c'ho uno scagazzo addosso pauroso


----------



## JohnDoe (1 Ottobre 2017)

meti in campo Jack al 85 minuto al posto di Borini quando dovevi cambiare Hakan da 45 minuti...


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ridicolo, ad oggi non merita manco un centesimo dei 6 milioni d'ingaggio. Se continua cosi, fare le valigie lui e il fratello scemo e via dalle palle


----------



## Serginho (1 Ottobre 2017)

Se in queste 7 partite ci fosse stato Storari al suo posto avremmo notato la differenza?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2017)

Niente continuano i problemi di posizionamanto.. il primo gol uguale identico preso in Under 21 contro la Rep Ceca agli europei


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ha potenziale ma si crede arrivato, quando deve migliorare molto per diventare il portiere più forte o fra i più forti. 
Indovinate chi è la causa di tutto ciò?


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Però sul tiro di Florenzi ha fatto un bel leva-gamba. Siam sempre lì.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Fino ad ora non ha fatto nessun miracolo, nessuna parata decisiva, anzi sono più le cose negative che quelle positive. Se non dovessimo arrivare in CL lui sarebbe la pedina che sacrificherei.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2017)

la cosa positiva è che sappiamo già che incasseremo un bell'assegno da 70 mln.


----------



## Serginho (1 Ottobre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la cosa positiva è che sappiamo già che incasseremo un bell'assegno da 70 mln.



Coi quali ci compri un portiere affidabile e un giocatore forte in un altro ruolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2017)

Peggiorato tantissimo dopo il super ingaggio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Ottobre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la cosa positiva è che sappiamo già che incasseremo un bell'assegno da 70 mln.



devi prima trovare il pollo che sgancia 70 mil per questo donnarumma  per questo compito confido in raiola


----------



## krull (1 Ottobre 2017)

Questo ce la sta mettendo tutta eh...


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Rotture di palle estreme per "due lire" in piu, tanti social e ora pure sti capelli
Tutto questo si riflette in campo, sta iniziando a montarsi la testa


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peggiorato tantissimo dopo il super ingaggio.



Perchè?

Perchè non riesce a parare il tiro deviato di Dzeko?

Certe uscite, senza motivazioni, non le capirò mai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Perchè non riesce a parare il tiro deviato di Dzeko?
> 
> Certe uscite, senza motivazioni, non le capirò mai.



Non pensavo servissero motivazioni, e' un dato di fatto.
L'anno scorso si dimostrava decisivo in più di un'occasione, qualche miracolo ogni tanto lo faceva, che reindirizzavano partite che altrimenti avrebbero avuto altro esito.
Quest'anno si sta comportando come un portiere normalissimo, forse anche meno. Per ora, ovvio!
Non guardare solo alla partita con la Roma, ma anche alle precedenti.
Non è quello che ci si aspetta specialmente dopo il suo ingaggio che lo eleva a top player mondiale nel suo ruolo.

Se tornerà quello di un tempo, tanto meglio, ma oggi è giusto farsi qualche domanda.

Tutta colpa sua e del suo procuratore che hanno voluto quella valutazione, ora i tifosi sono legittimati ad aspettarsi un rendimento da campionissimo, da portiere che magari fa solo due parate in tutta la partita ma quelle miracolose e decisive.
E te lo dice uno che non gli serba rancore per quest'estate, ma che è prontissimo a perdonarlo di fronte alle prestazioni in campo.


----------



## jacky (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tecnicamente è sempre stato scarssimo, uno dei più scarsi della A.
Anche la parata su Florenzi è del tutto fortuita, scoordinato e aveva abboccato in pieno alla finta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente è sempre stato scarssimo, uno dei più scarsi della A.
> Anche la parata su Florenzi è del tutto fortuita, scoordinato e aveva abboccato in pieno alla finta.



Ne sai insomma


----------



## bmb (1 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente è sempre stato scarssimo, uno dei più scarsi della A.
> Anche la parata su Florenzi è del tutto fortuita, scoordinato e aveva abboccato in pieno alla finta.



Tempo fa lessi lo stesso commento su Curci.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peggiorato tantissimo dopo il super ingaggio.





Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Perchè non riesce a parare il tiro deviato di Dzeko?
> 
> Certe uscite, senza motivazioni, non le capirò mai.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non pensavo servissero motivazioni, e' un dato di fatto.
> L'anno scorso si dimostrava decisivo in più di un'occasione, qualche miracolo ogni tanto lo faceva, che reindirizzavano partite che altrimenti avrebbero avuto altro esito.
> Quest'anno si sta comportando come un portiere normalissimo, forse anche meno. Per ora, ovvio!
> Non guardare solo alla partita con la Roma, ma anche alle precedenti.
> ...



http://www.milanworld.net/franck-kessie-vt47975-43.html#post1380391


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peggiorato tantissimo dopo il super ingaggio.



come tutta la squadra


----------



## fra29 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Questo prende almeno due biglie a partita da iniziò stagione e senza nemmeno sporcarsi i guanti.
L'unica cosa per cui si nota sono lanci sbilenchi e quando prende la palla in rete.
Prende 7 milioni (top 3 al mondo) e il risultato è come se avessimo Mirante in porta. Se si può parlare bene, altrimentimè goal. Zero miracoli. E Handa ha vinto il derby insieme a Icardi, prende un terzo e non ha un rompiscatole semianalfabeta come,procuratore...


----------



## Wildbone (16 Ottobre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Questo prende almeno due biglie a partita da iniziò stagione e senza nemmeno sporcarsi i guanti.
> L'unica cosa per cui si nota sono lanci sbilenchi e quando prende la palla in rete.
> Prende 7 milioni (top 3 al mondo) e il risultato è come se avessimo Mirante in porta. Se si può parlare bene, altrimentimè goal. Zero miracoli. E Handa ha vinto il derby insieme a Icardi, prende un terzo e non ha un rompiscatole semianalfabeta come,procuratore...



Non serve aggiungere altro.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Ottobre 2017)

Non vedo parate da 6 milioni netti ma solo giocate imbarazzanti con i piedi, complice sto benedetto gioco moderno che parte senza senso dal portiere, che poi la passa al difensore che deve lanciare lungo perché pressato. Mi sembra una roba da dementi, bella moda del menga. Dove sono finiti i miracoli che gli sono valsi uno stipendio da top dopo 15 anni di carriera ai massimi livelli? Fa la stessa differenza di Storari, a cosa serve? Pancia piena eh? Obbiettivo raggiunto. Ora che abbiamo in tasca 75 milioni è da vendere subitissimo.


----------



## vanbasten (16 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non vedo parate da 6 milioni netti ma solo giocate imbarazzanti con i piedi, complice sto benedetto gioco moderno che parte senza senso dal portiere, che poi la passa al difensore che deve lanciare lungo perché pressato. Mi sembra una roba da dementi, bella moda del menga. Dove sono finiti i miracoli che gli sono valsi uno stipendio da top dopo 15 anni di carriera ai massimi livelli? Fa la stessa differenza di Storari, a cosa serve? Pancia piena eh? Obbiettivo raggiunto. Ora che abbiamo in tasca 75 milioni è da vendere subitissimo.



Infatti è una delle poche cose che contesto alla nuova dirigenza. Dovevano dargli 2,5 all'anno prendere o lasciare. A 75 milioni + l'ingaggio che chiede non se lo piglia nessuno.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Infatti è una delle poche cose che contesto alla nuova dirigenza. Dovevano dargli 2,5 all'anno prendere o lasciare. A 75 milioni + l'ingaggio che chiede non se lo piglia nessuno.



Pazzesco, 6 milioni per sto viziato. Concordo. Ma qualche folle in giro c'è sempre di questi giorni, speriamo.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, 6 milioni per sto viziato. Concordo. Ma qualche folle in giro c'è sempre di questi giorni, speriamo.



Non scherziamo, il momento è pessimo, semplicemente.
Son tutti da rivedere con un Conte in panchina, a cominciare da Donnarumma e Bonucci.


----------



## 1972 (16 Ottobre 2017)

e dopo abate e montolivo ora tocca a gigio donnarumma. vi meritate Curci.....


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (17 Ottobre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, il momento è pessimo, semplicemente.
> Son tutti da rivedere con un Conte in panchina, a cominciare da Donnarumma e Bonucci.





1972 ha scritto:


> e dopo abate e montolivo ora tocca a gigio donnarumma. vi meritate Curci.....



Sto ragionando come se non andassimo in CL, come se avessimo difficoltà economiche (intese come debito e mancate entrate) e altri giocatori - top - da comprare. Fossimo il Real me ne sbatterei ma 75 milioni per Donnarumma li prenderei subito, vista la situazione. [MENTION=2934]1972[/MENTION] Leggi sopra e risparmia la morale, c'è una motivazione logica dietro il mio commento.


----------



## folletto (17 Ottobre 2017)

Il "giocattolo" si è rotto in estate, dopo quello che è successo bisognava o lasciarlo andar via prendendo un pò di milioni o sbatterlo in tribuna. Riguardo al derby cosa poteva fare Donnarumma? Niente.


----------



## krull (17 Ottobre 2017)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il "giocattolo" si è rotto in estate, dopo quello che è successo bisognava o lasciarlo andar via prendendo un pò di milioni o sbatterlo in tribuna. Riguardo al derby cosa poteva fare Donnarumma? Niente.



Non che fosse facile però ogni tanto un uscitina per aiutare i difensori quando la palla è al limite dell' area piccola potrebbe anche farla...Soprattutto su un cross che per quanto fosse veloce era dalla trequarti con traiettoria forzata.


----------



## folletto (17 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non che fosse facile però ogni tanto un uscitina per aiutare i difensori quando la palla è al limite dell' area piccola potrebbe anche farla...Soprattutto su un cross che per quanto fosse veloce era dalla trequarti con traiettoria forzata.



Hai detto bene, traiettoria forzata e quindi ben leggibile in primis dal difensore che si trova anche tra chi crossa e chi non avrebbe dovuto MAI segnare.
E non è che mi fa piacere "difendere" Donnarumma, anzi


----------



## krull (17 Ottobre 2017)

folletto ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene, traiettoria forzata e quindi ben leggibile in primos dal difensore che si trova anche tra chi crossa e chi non avrebbe dovuto MAI segnare



Si si infatti per me Bonucci fa un gravissimo errore su quel gol. Anche i gol più spettacolari nascono da un errore difensivo. Questo come praticamente tutti i gol che abbiamo preso fino adesso sono un campionario di svarioni. Il primo gol nasce da una palla persa stupidamente da Jack, Rodriguez che viene preso in controtempo, Biglia lontano, Romagnoli che sta a guardare Bonucci che si ferma Donnarumma che rimane piantato sulla riga di porta e Musacchio che si fa passare davanti da Icardi. Ognuno ci mette del suo, almeno in questop siamo squadra


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Ottobre 2017)

Bonucci tenta di anticipare Icardi ma non ci riesce, non è uno svarione.

E il gol con la Roma per palla persa da Bonucci è più colpa di Donnarumma che era troppo arretrato, invece di essere fuori dall'area come tutti i portieri. Ma nessuno lo sottolinea, perchè bisogna bombardare Bonucci mentre Dollarumma è il nuovo feticcio dei media come lo fu Balotelli.


----------



## fra29 (28 Ottobre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Questo prende almeno due biglie a partita da iniziò stagione e senza nemmeno sporcarsi i guanti.
> L'unica cosa per cui si nota sono lanci sbilenchi e quando prende la palla in rete.
> Prende 7 milioni (top 3 al mondo) e il risultato è come se avessimo Mirante in porta. Se si può parlare bene, altrimentimè goal. Zero miracoli. E Handa ha vinto il derby insieme a Icardi, prende un terzo e non ha un rompiscatole semianalfabeta come,procuratore...



È anche oggi faccio il miracolo domani.
Ormai questa frase la posso copiare in loop dopo ogni partita.
Se ti pago 7 (6+1) devi rendere da portiere top.
Se pago Higuani 7 mi aspetto che si crei il goal da solo come non può fare Kalinic (che prende la metà).
Mamma che mediocrità..


----------



## krull (28 Ottobre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Bonucci tenta di anticipare Icardi ma non ci riesce, non è uno svarione.
> 
> E il gol con la Roma per palla persa da Bonucci è più colpa di Donnarumma che era troppo arretrato, invece di essere fuori dall'area come tutti i portieri. Ma nessuno lo sottolinea, perchè bisogna bombardare Bonucci mentre Dollarumma è il nuovo feticcio dei media come lo fu Balotelli.



2 tiri in porta 2 gol. Ci mettessero un citofono al posto di sto scemo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> 2 tiri in porta 2 gol. Ci mettessero un citofono al posto di sto scemo.



Saranno anche tiri difficilissimi da prendere ma un portiere da 6 mln all'anno un paio di tutti i gol presi fino ad ora me li deve prendere, altrimenti qual'è la differenza con uno che ne prende 1,5? Il gol di Birsa è al limite della papera per uno che è considerato un prodigio.
Non ne sta prendendo mezza quest'anno. Se a fine stagione la media sarà la stessa bisogna prendere il malloppo e scappare. A queste cifre anche solo una stagione sbagliata è imperdonabile.


----------



## Albijol (29 Ottobre 2017)

IO spero che già da gennaio chiami tipo il Psg e se lo prenda. Sta diventando un problema enorme.


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Ottobre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> IO spero che già da gennaio chiami tipo il Psg e se lo prenda. Sta diventando un problema enorme.



Ma ieri neanche Gesù Cristo le parava dai. In altre partite qualcosa in più doveva fare.


----------



## krull (29 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma ieri neanche Gesù Cristo le parava dai. In altre partite qualcosa in più doveva fare.



Difficili da parare. Ma entrambi sul suo palo. Prende 6 milioni. Bisogna pretendere di più. Concedi 2 tiri in porta oltretutto dal limite dell'area alla Juve. Prendi 2 gol. Sta diventando una regola ormai. Se tirano in porta segnano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2017)

L'anno scorso qualche miracolo ogni tanto lo faceva, anche nei tiri "impossibili". Parate che ci portavano punti. Ricordo quando dicevamo che il solo Donnarumma ci aveva fatto guadagnare più di una decina di punti.

Quest'anno non ricordo una singola parata degna del Donnarumma dell'anno scorso, ma nemmeno una, neanche se mi sforzo.

Alla sfortuna che si è accanita io non ci credo.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Saranno tiri difficili, ma non impossibili visto che erano tutti da fuori area. Un portiere top almeno uno lo deve prendere.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Ottobre 2017)

A me sta cosa del "prende 6 milioni" quindi deve parare anche l'aria sinceramente fa un pò sorridere.
6 milioni nel calcio di oggi sono niente, si danno a giocatori normalissimi.


----------



## krull (29 Ottobre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> A me sta cosa del "prende 6 milioni" quindi deve parare anche l'aria sinceramente fa un pò sorridere.
> 6 milioni nel calcio di oggi sono niente, si danno a giocatori normalissimi.



Handanovic.


----------



## Butcher (29 Ottobre 2017)

Portiere normale per ora. Ma ha 18 anni.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Handanovic.



Sempre stato un buonissimo portiere, ma quest'anno si sta superando. Mi pare più la classica eccezione che conferma la regola, sinceramente.
Comunque anche a livello mentale siamo in una condizione pietosa, ormai è palese che la stagione è buttata e io giocatori ne stanno risentendo ad ogni livello, dal portiere alla prima punta.


----------



## krull (29 Ottobre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Bonucci tenta di anticipare Icardi ma non ci riesce, non è uno svarione.
> 
> E il gol con la Roma per palla persa da Bonucci è più colpa di Donnarumma che era troppo arretrato, invece di essere fuori dall'area come tutti i portieri. Ma nessuno lo sottolinea, perchè bisogna bombardare Bonucci mentre Dollarumma è il nuovo feticcio dei media come lo fu Balotelli.





Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sempre stato un buonissimo portiere, ma quest'anno si sta superando. Mi pare più la classica eccezione che conferma la regola, sinceramente.
> Comunque anche a livello mentale siamo in una condizione pietosa, ormai è palese che la stagione è buttata e io giocatori ne stanno risentendo ad ogni livello, dal portiere alla prima punta.



Appunto. Stai pagando come nessun altro un giocatore che non fa nessuna differenza. Non ne prende una. Ok per una o due partite. Ma qui siamo all'undicesima partita in cui esce dal campo con i guantoni limpidi. Pagare 6 milioni ad un portiere oltretutto 18enne equivale a darne 20 a CR7. CR7 peró la differenza la fa.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Ottobre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> A me sta cosa del "prende 6 milioni" quindi deve parare anche l'aria sinceramente fa un pò sorridere.
> 6 milioni nel calcio di oggi sono niente, si danno a giocatori normalissimi.



Non si tratta di parare l'aria ma di non uscire con i guanti puliti. Siamo tutti d'accordo nel dire che la maggior parte erano tiri difficili (tolto il secondo di Higuain che è al limite del parabile) ma un fenomeno qualche "miracolo" lo deve fare. Il primo che mi viene in mente è il gol di Birsa. Poi sinceramente non ne vedo tanti di giocatori normalissimi che prendono sei milioni netti all'anno, specialmente parlando di portieri e di 19enni. Si presuppone che un giocatore con uno stipendio del genere porti qualche punto da solo e faccia la differenza ogni tanto. Più che altro se qualcuno si presentasse con i soldi della clausola non ci sarebbe da avere chissà quale rammarico per il semplice fatto che serviranno molti soldi per comprare qualche giocatore, più forte degli attuali, che mancheranno delle entrate previste e che non ci saranno più 230 milioni da spendere.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso qualche miracolo ogni tanto lo faceva, anche nei tiri "impossibili". Parate che ci portavano punti. Ricordo quando dicevamo che il solo Donnarumma ci aveva fatto guadagnare più di una decina di punti.
> 
> Quest'anno non ricordo una singola parata degna del Donnarumma dell'anno scorso, ma nemmeno una, neanche se mi sforzo.
> 
> Alla sfortuna che si è accanita io non ci credo.





Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di parare l'aria ma di non uscire con i guanti puliti. Siamo tutti d'accordo nel dire che la maggior parte erano tiri difficili (tolto il secondo di Higuain che è al limite del parabile) ma un fenomeno qualche "miracolo" lo deve fare. Il primo che mi viene in mente è il gol di Birsa. Poi sinceramente non ne vedo tanti di giocatori normalissimi che prendono sei milioni netti all'anno, specialmente parlando di portieri e di 19enni. Si presuppone che un giocatore con uno stipendio del genere porti qualche punto da solo e faccia la differenza ogni tanto. Più che altro se qualcuno si presentasse con i soldi della clausola non ci sarebbe da avere chissà quale rammarico per il semplice fatto che serviranno molti soldi per comprare qualche giocatore, più forte degli attuali, che mancheranno delle entrate previste e che non ci saranno più 230 milioni da spendere.





Igniorante ha scritto:


> A me sta cosa del "prende 6 milioni" quindi deve parare anche l'aria sinceramente fa un pò sorridere.
> 6 milioni nel calcio di oggi sono niente, si danno a giocatori normalissimi.



Voglio continuare col mio cavallo di battaglia: non è che Donnarumma sia cambiato dallo scorso anno, semplicemente subiamo meno tiri, e non ha tutte le occasioni per fare il "figo" come lo scorso anno! Era forte e resta forte, secondo me.

Lasciamo perdere i 6 milioni d' ingaggio, quello è figlio dei tempi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso qualche miracolo ogni tanto lo faceva, anche nei tiri "impossibili". Parate che ci portavano punti. Ricordo quando dicevamo che il solo Donnarumma ci aveva fatto guadagnare più di una decina di punti.
> 
> Quest'anno non ricordo una singola parata degna del Donnarumma dell'anno scorso, ma nemmeno una, neanche se mi sforzo.
> 
> Alla sfortuna che si è accanita io non ci credo.



Beh, mercoledi contro il Chievo, ha fatto una parata difficilissima quando pero eravamo gia in largo vantaggio


----------



## fra29 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma ieri neanche Gesù Cristo le parava dai. In altre partite qualcosa in più doveva fare.



Senza scomoderà Gesù, bastava un Allison o un Handanovic e almeno delle due palle l'avrebbero presa.
Per non tirare fuori i "veri" competitors del nostro bamboccio (Neuer, De Gea e Courtois visto che prende quanto o più di loro).

ieri Hoguain mica ha detto una cavola.
A parte che il 99 ha fatto l'ultimo miracolo una vita fa (il tiro di Khedira oggi non lo prenderebbe mai) ma credo sia innegabile che abbia difficoltà a prendere le rasoiate basse. Un Allison o Handanovic tecnicamente ne valgono 10 di Donnarumma oggi.
Speriamo cresca altrimenti abbiamo fatto una cavolate mostruosa a dargli quei soldi, altro che clausola antiJuve..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voglio continuare col mio cavallo di battaglia: non è che Donnarumma sia cambiato dallo scorso anno, semplicemente subiamo meno tiri, e non ha tutte le occasioni per fare il "figo" come lo scorso anno! Era forte e resta forte, secondo me.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere i 6 milioni d' ingaggio, quello è figlio dei tempi.



Però per un portiere dovrebbe essere più difficile dimostrarsi forte quando viene meno sollecitato (a detta di molti e io concordo) e quando le cose si fanno più difficili e non ti confermi tale bisogna tenerne conto. Con questo non dico che sia scarso, cerco solo di bilanciare le valutazioni della stagione passata e quelle di quest’ anno. Poi è ancora giovane per carità, ma bisogna ammettere che qualunque sia il motivo è al di sotto delle prestazioni dell’anno scorso. Inoltre - parere personale- mi sembra meno reattivo, quasi appesantito.


----------



## fra29 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Però per un portiere dovrebbe essere più difficile dimostrarsi forte quando viene meno sollecitato (a detta di molti e io concordo) e quando le cose si fanno più difficili e non ti confermi tale bisogna tenerne conto. Con questo non dico che sia scarso, cerco solo di bilanciare le valutazioni della stagione passata e quelle di quest’ anno. Poi è ancora giovane per carità, ma bisogna ammettere che qualunque sia il motivo è al di sotto delle prestazioni dell’anno scorso. Inoltre - parere personale- mi sembra meno reattivo, quasi appesantito.



Assolutamente.
Buffon è diventato grande prendendo 1-2 tiri a partita e rispondendo sempre "presente".
Facile fare il fenomeno con,10 tiri in porta, basta guardare una partita di Perin...


----------



## fra29 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Beh, mercoledi contro il Chievo, ha fatto una parata difficilissima quando pero eravamo gia in largo vantaggio



Quella parata un grande portiere non l'avrebbe mai fatta, semplicemente perché è stata fatta per rimediare a un,evidente errore di posizione.
Tecnicamente ha falle ancora ben evidenti.. il problema è che guadagna quanto Higuain e quanto i top 3 al mondo..


----------



## 1972 (29 Ottobre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Senza scomoderà Gesù, bastava un Allison o un Handanovic e almeno delle due palle l'avrebbero presa.
> Per non tirare fuori i "veri" competitors del nostro bamboccio (Neuer, De Gea e Courtois visto che prende quanto o più di loro).
> 
> ieri Hoguain mica ha detto una cavola.
> ...


----------



## Serginho (29 Ottobre 2017)

Ho criticato spesso Donnarumma in questo inizio di stagione, ma ieri non ha alcuna colpa. E' stato concesso troppo spazio ad Higuain per tirare, è li l'errore


----------



## bmb (29 Ottobre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Senza scomoderà Gesù, bastava un Allison o un Handanovic e almeno delle due palle l'avrebbero presa.
> Per non tirare fuori i "veri" competitors del nostro bamboccio (Neuer, De Gea e Courtois visto che prende quanto o più di loro).
> 
> ieri Hoguain mica ha detto una cavola.
> ...



Ah. Si in effetti erano 2 conclusioni parabili. Ok.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Però per un portiere dovrebbe essere più difficile dimostrarsi forte quando viene meno sollecitato (a detta di molti e io concordo) e quando le cose si fanno più difficili e non ti confermi tale bisogna tenerne conto. Con questo non dico che sia scarso, cerco solo di bilanciare le valutazioni della stagione passata e quelle di quest’ anno. Poi è ancora giovane per carità, ma bisogna ammettere che qualunque sia il motivo è al di sotto delle prestazioni dell’anno scorso. Inoltre - parere personale- mi sembra meno reattivo, quasi appesantito.



Appesantito? Avrà messo 10 kg 

Probabilmente naturale crescita, ovviamente.

Detto questo, già 2/3 grandi parate le ha fatte... errori sui gol..solo mezzo su Florenzi... 

Direi che è il nostro ultimo problema..


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Ottobre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Senza scomoderà Gesù, bastava un Allison o un Handanovic e almeno delle due palle l'avrebbero presa.
> Per non tirare fuori i "veri" competitors del nostro bamboccio (Neuer, De Gea e Courtois visto che prende quanto o più di loro).
> 
> ieri Hoguain mica ha detto una cavola.
> ...


concordo in tutto....in più è scarso nelle uscite..sui calci d'angolo e piantato come un salame sulla linea di porta ...spero vivamente di sbagliare, ma ho l'impressione che fra qualche anno parleremo di donnarumma com di un campione mai sbocciato


----------



## 1972 (29 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> concordo in tutto....in più è scarso nelle uscite..sui calci d'angolo e piantato come un salame sulla linea di porta ...spero vivamente di sbagliare, ma ho l'impressione che fra qualche anno parleremo di donnarumma com di un campione mai sbocciato



dovete fare i nomi di eventuali sostituti altrimenti parliamo del nulla. parte gigio e lo rimpiazziamo con?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appesantito? Avrà messo 10 kg
> 
> Probabilmente naturale crescita, ovviamente.
> 
> ...



Beh dai quella di Birsa poteva tranquillamente prenderla. Per me più che errori veri e propri si tratta di qualche paratona che sarebbe lecito aspettarsi, non è che abbia fatto delle papere eclatanti. Sarà anche crescita ma mi sembra anche meno asciutto rispetto all'anno scorso, poi non so. No no per me non è un problema lui in se, ci mancherebbe solo che fosse lui il problema, ma le entrate che verranno a mancare da una stagione che si avvia verso il fallimento degli obiettivi: in questo senso lui potrebbe farci comodo e dico solo che non sarebbe chissà quale rammarico.


----------



## bmb (7 Novembre 2017)

Nessuno ha sottolineato l'importanza della grande parata fatta dopo 15 minuti. Avremmo perso un'altra volta.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Novembre 2017)

Sul primo goal aveta indovinato l'angolo da dove tuffarsi ma è stato sfortunato, poi ha fatto una super prata e seul secondo goal non ha colpe. Chi ha giocao in porta nella suaa vita sa che è impossibile riuscire a chiudere le gambe in quella situazione


----------



## koti (23 Novembre 2017)

6 milioni.

Fortuna che lo sceicco folle che ce lo paga 80 milioni dovremmo trovarlo.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Novembre 2017)

Credo che sia il suo secondo o terxo errore da quando gioca con noi


----------



## vanbasten (23 Novembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> 6 milioni.
> 
> Fortuna che lo sceicco folle che ce lo paga 80 milioni dovremmo trovarlo.



magara...


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Novembre 2017)

a me rispetto all'anno scorso sembra peggiorato. 

l'anno scorso erano tante la partite in cui ci ha portato punti con le sue parate, quest'anno non saprei. 

e cmq non ha un rendimento che giustifica quell'ingaggio (ma questo discorso vale per tanti, bonucci in primis).


----------



## Tahva (26 Novembre 2017)

Doppia parata pazzesca. Chapeau al ragazzo, lasciamolo lavorare in pace.


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Doppia parata pazzesca. Chapeau al ragazzo, lasciamolo lavorare in pace.



Eggià, oggi per assurdo se non faceva quel miracolo la perdavamo pure...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Doppia parata pazzesca. Chapeau al ragazzo, lasciamolo lavorare in pace.



Finalmente il Gigione che ricordavo. E' stata quasi una liberazione quel doppio miracolo.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Novembre 2017)

Come mai non ho visto nessun giornale o telecrosinista esaltare la doppia parata di Gigio?


----------



## Aron (12 Dicembre 2017)

traditore

posso capire che hai ambizioni molto grandi per restare in questo Milan, ma se vuoi andartene c'è modo e modo.
Il tuo è il più infame mai visto nella storia del calcio

forse diventerai il portiere più grande di tutti i tempi, ma nella storia del Milan sarai il portiere peggiore di sempre


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> traditore
> 
> posso capire che hai ambizioni molto grandi per restare in questo Milan, ma se vuoi andartene c'è modo e modo.
> Il tuo è il più infame mai visto nella storia del calcio
> ...



non serve fare il gioco del raviolo. Ormai sono tutti mercenari quindi si guadagni la pagnotta di 6 milioni sul campo. Poi se vorrà andarsene porti offerta congrua con sé. Raiola tornasse a fare le pizze, che non conta nulla ormai


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Dicembre 2017)

Mi fa morire dal ridere la gente che ancora ci casca.

Raiola ci ha provato in estate e non ci è riuscito, non ci riuscirà adesso.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Dicembre 2017)

Fa una parata e torna a fare l'infame.
Via a calci in culo il prima possibile, il più schifoso essere che ha varcato le porte di Milanello degli ultimi 30 anni.


----------



## impero rossonero (12 Dicembre 2017)

resta un ignorante ... anche se ha i soldi...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2017)

"*Nonostante i periodi bui, soprattutto nel 1982-83 ho avuto tante possibilità di andarmene, ma ho deciso fermamente di rimanere perchè il Milan mi ha dato tanto. Ci fu qualche offerta, ma non ho mai pensato di andare via, il Milan è sempre stato tutto per me, come una famiglia a cui sono sempre stato affezionato. Non lo avrei lasciato per nulla al mondo. Sapevo che prima o poi saremo tornati grandi e infatti cosi è stato. Alzare la Coppa Campioni con questa maglia e con la fascia da capitano è stata la soddisfazione più grande della mia vita.*"
[*Franco Baresi*]

Un giorno torneremo grandi caro Donnarumma. Se non prenderai una posizione definitiva entro pochi giorni, spero che tu quel giorno non sarai al Milan. Spero che sarai il nostro avversario che piangerà mentre noi festeggeremo tutti uniti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> "*Nonostante i periodi bui, soprattutto nel 1982-83 ho avuto tante possibilità di andarmene, ma ho deciso fermamente di rimanere perchè il Milan mi ha dato tanto. Ci fu qualche offerta, ma non ho mai pensato di andare via, il Milan è sempre stato tutto per me, come una famiglia a cui sono sempre stato affezionato. Non lo avrei lasciato per nulla al mondo. Sapevo che prima o poi saremo tornati grandi e infatti cosi è stato. Alzare la Coppa Campioni con questa maglia e con la fascia da capitano è stata la soddisfazione più grande della mia vita.*"
> [*Franco Baresi*]
> 
> Un giorno torneremo grandi caro Donnarumma. Se non prenderai una posizione definitiva entro pochi giorni, spero che tu quel giorno non sarai al Milan. Spero che sarai il nostro avversario che piangerà mentre noi festeggeremo tutti uniti.



Non nominare il suo nome invano!!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non nominare il suo nome invano!!!



Non l'ho nominato. L'ho citato!


----------



## Jaqen (14 Dicembre 2017)

Potrebbe diventare un idolo, una leggenda. Mollasse Raiola...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Potrebbe diventare un idolo, una leggenda. Mollasse Raiola...



Ormai è tardi. Il suo "curriculum" è già stato macchiato questa estate e lo sta ancora macchiando. I tifosi, me incluso, non dimenticano. Non diventerà mai una leggenda del Milan, non sarà mai una vera bandiera. Resta solamente un portiere straordinario ed un talento cristallino. Nulla più di questo.


----------



## smallball (15 Dicembre 2017)

molla il panzone e ...forse tornerai a essere un idolo dei tifosi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Dicembre 2017)

Secondo me umanamente questo qui è peggio di Raiola. Almeno quest'ultimo ci mette la faccia.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Dicembre 2017)

6 milioni. SEI. Più 1.


----------



## danjr (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ha ragione a voler andarsene da questa società senza ne capo ne coda


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Sicuramente è un fuoriclasse un portiere che non esce mai in presa alta o coi pugni nell'area piccola. Credo gli abbiano fatto vedere troppe volte il gol preso da Zenga in Italia-Argentina ad Italia '90.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Continuiamo a dare 6 milioni al portiere, quando facciamo arrivare gli avversari fino all'arietta piccola e tirare indisturbati.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Dicembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Potrebbe diventare un idolo, una leggenda. Mollasse Raiola...



Rimanendo al Milan potrebbe anche diventare il De Sciglio 2.0, rivedo lo stesso
percorso in tutti e due, uno il nuovo Maldini l'altro il nuovo Buffon, entrambi senza palle
e senza fede rossonera, il primo già alla rubentus, vediamo invece questo nuovo pagliaccio
dove andra a finire..


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Ho visto ora i gol che abbiamo preso con il Verona ..il primo gol e una comica ..donnarumma fa due errori due non uno in un unica azione..che serpente a sonagli


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è un fuoriclasse un portiere che non esce mai in presa alta o coi pugni nell'area piccola. Credo gli abbiano fatto vedere troppe volte il gol preso da Zenga in Italia-Argentina ad Italia '90.


 chiedi a 50portieri di chi e la colpa sul primo gol del Verona.. vedi cosa ti rispondono


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Dicembre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> chiedi a 50portieri di chi e la colpa sul primo gol del Verona.. vedi cosa ti rispondono


Per me le colpe sono da suddividere e Donnarumma non ne è esente visto che imperterrito resta sempre sulla linea di porta anche quando gli arrivano cross nell'area piccola. Non capisco perchè non esca mai in presa alta o coi pugni visto che è una bestia di quasi 2 metri.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2017)

Per quelli che lo criticano, anche quando colpe ne ha poche, dico di star tranquilli, tra sei mesi verrà ceduto per mettere soldi a bilancio e correre ai ripari dopo il palese fallimento del sontuoso progetto tecnico estivo di Mirabelli.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me le colpe sono da suddividere e Donnarumma non ne è esente visto che imperterrito resta sempre sulla linea di porta anche quando gli arrivano cross nell'area piccola. Non capisco perchè non esca mai in presa alta o coi pugni visto che è una bestia di quasi 2 metri.


forse perche rema?


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me le colpe sono da suddividere e Donnarumma non ne è esente visto che imperterrito resta sempre sulla linea di porta anche quando gli arrivano cross nell'area piccola. Non capisco perchè non esca mai in presa alta o coi pugni visto che è una bestia di quasi 2 metri.



Un portiere deve essere padrone dell area piccola ..quello e il suo regno ..un portiere ha l'obbligo di aiutare i compagno sulle palle alte..nessun attaccante salterà più alto delle mani..donnarumma mia sensazione para malvolentieri per noi..


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2017)

Sto qui ci sta sabotando.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Adesso è grave.

Penso che bisognerà finire con Storari, tanto ormai...


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2017)

Se davano valido il gol che gli è passato sotto le gambe quasi godevo


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Si vergognasse per aver preteso 6 milioni e la società per essergli andato incontro a lui e Raiola.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Vergognoso. Rinuncia allo stipendio, parassita


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sto qui ci sta sabotando.



Ma va..veramente?


----------



## Gas (23 Dicembre 2017)

Per me é il primo vero e clamoroso errore questa stagione.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Dicembre 2017)

Indecente, però mi ha fatto tenerezza quando l'hanno inquadrato a fine primo tempo, perchè era sconvolto. Il circo di quel verro credo lo abbia già rovinato definitivamente.


----------



## fra29 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Indecente, però mi ha fatto tenerezza quando l'hanno inquadrato a fine primo tempo, perchè era sconvolto. Il circo di quel verro credo lo abbia già rovinato definitivamente.



Sconvolto?
Con 6 mil in tasca sapendo di aver fatto un furto a mano armato visto che a Raiola ha dovuto trattare con un analfabeta alle prime armi bullizazandolo?


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Come ha detto Lollo, questo già fa c****e, figuriamoci se lo fischiano pure...


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2017)

A questo punto proviamo con il fratello. Magari non gioca con i guanti insaponati.


----------



## Milanlove (23 Dicembre 2017)

6 milioni all'anno. 

Diamo 6 milioni all'anno a un portiere.

Diamo 6 milioni all'anno a questo portiere.

Fassone, Mirabelli... complimenti. Tutto quello che c'è da sbagliare, lo sbagliate. Due cecchini dell'errore.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Indecente, però mi ha fatto tenerezza quando l'hanno inquadrato a fine primo tempo, perchè era sconvolto. Il circo di quel verro credo lo abbia già rovinato definitivamente.



Il primo responsabile è comunque lui. Lui per far finire quel circo non ha fatto nulla, ora si merita solo e soltanto calci in culo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2017)

Gomorrumma.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Dicembre 2017)

Lurido verme degno dei luridi vermi per i quali giocherà il prossimo anno.


----------



## elpacoderoma (23 Dicembre 2017)

Ho paura che voglia far scendere il prezzo del suo cartellino.


----------



## Anguus (23 Dicembre 2017)

Il punto è che fino ad oggi del pizzaiolo non siamo riusciti a smentire una sola parola riguardo al progetto tecnico del Milan.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (23 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo Gigio, complimenti, sei un vero cuore rossonero. Un vero professionista. Spero che i soldi ti basteranno per le medicine. Un grazie speciale anche a Mirabelli e Fassone per l'eccellente lavoro svolto fino ad ora, tra cui ricordiamo i 6 milioni a Dollarumma, il milione al fratello, i 42+7,5 netti all'anno per Bonucci, i 20 e fischia per il turco, i 20 e passa per Biglia, i 25 per Kalinic, i 38 per Andrè Silva, i 18 per Musacchio e e quelli per Rodriguez, allestendo una squadra da serie B. Grazie!


----------



## fra29 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Poi vorrei in quale mondo parallelo una squadra potrebbe offrire 50-60 mil per un portiere ad oggi inferiore a Sirigu.
Un Allison,ad oggi ne vale 10 di Donnarumma.. e mica ha 35 anni..


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Dicembre 2017)

E' lampante il piano messo in atto da lui,il suino e Marotta.


----------



## fra29 (23 Dicembre 2017)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E' lampante il piano messo in atto da lui,il suino e Marotta.



Sei sicuro che abbiano voglia di spendere così tanto per lui e Raiola?
Soprattutto quando uno Sczsesny è molto superiore (oltretutto con piedi da centrocampista.. almeno per il nostro centrocampo)...


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che abbiano voglia di spendere così tanto per lui e Raiola?
> Soprattutto quando uno Sczsesny è molto superiore (oltretutto con piedi da centrocampista.. almeno per il nostro centrocampo)...


Si,sono certissimo che sia gia' d'accordo il suino con i suoi simili,il portiere fara' scendere il prezzo con prestazioni negative e la nostra stagione fallimentare fara' il resto,ad oggi,francamente,non potremmo chieder piu' di 35-40 mln,loro cederanno il polacco e ci faranno pure un bel gruzzolo e noi dovremo accontentarci di 4 spicci che ci serviranno come il pane a giugno.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Dicembre 2017)

Grazie soprattutto al compare tuo, panzone col colesterolo a 2000, sei riuscito a passare da idolo a giocatore fischiato ed offeso dai tifosi della tua "squadra del cuore". Fenomeno.

Ed al momento non vali il terzo portiere del Benevento (con tutto il rispetto per quest'ultimo). A rifenomeno.


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2017)

sta palesemente sabotando


----------



## koti (24 Dicembre 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> sta palesemente sabotando


Ma per favore.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Dicembre 2017)

Ha fatto una papera gioco fermo e non si parla d'altro di essa.
Ma stiao scherzando? I media hanno capito che ormai parlare male del milan e dei suoi giocatori fa vendere


----------



## Sotiris (24 Dicembre 2017)

Un mediocre.


----------



## Carlo (24 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una papera gioco fermo e non si parla d'altro di essa.
> Ma stiao scherzando? I media hanno capito che ormai parlare male del milan e dei suoi giocatori fa vendere


Ma anche creare dei personaggi dal niente fa vendere.
I media l'hanno creato, e ora lo distruggono.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma per favore.



Però rispetto all'anno scorso (aveva comunque dei difetti) sembra involuto. Magari sta pagando la tensione, oppure semplicemente lavora con meno intensità.


----------



## Carlo (24 Dicembre 2017)

Io temo che faccia parte di quei talenti precoci (non solo calcistici), che poi, non avendo testa (e lui non ce l'ha) spariscono, o diventano come tanti altri.


----------



## Milanlove (24 Dicembre 2017)

Abbiamo fregato Raiola! Abbiamo dettato legge! Il suino si è piegato al Mirabelmilan! Ah-ah

6 milioni all'anno

6 milioni all'anno fino al 2021.


E poi c'è chi chiede alla famiglia di Donnarumma di lasciare Raiola? 
La famiglia di Donnarumma dovrebbe erigere una statua in oro massiccio in onore di Raiola. In 10 giorni questa estate Raiola ha messo a posto a vita Donnarumma, la sua famiglia e le prossime 3 generazioni dei Donnarumma.


----------



## koti (24 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però rispetto all'anno scorso (aveva comunque dei difetti) sembra involuto. Magari sta pagando la tensione, oppure semplicemente lavora con meno intensità.


Mah si, sta soffrendo la situazione ambientale e il momento di crisi della squadra, è un ragazzino d'altra parte, però che faccia papere volutamente è ridicolo: parliamo di un professionista pagato 6 milioni all'anno. Inoltre se continua a giocare così dubito che il PSG o il Real di turno sarà disposto a fare follie per lui.

Raiola gli avrà riempito il portafoglio ma a livello psicologico lo sta distruggendo.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però rispetto all'anno scorso (aveva comunque dei difetti) sembra involuto. Magari sta pagando la tensione, oppure semplicemente lavora con meno intensità.


 a nessuno può venire in mente che e stato un fuoco di paglia?


----------



## 1972 (24 Dicembre 2017)

questo ragazzo e' forte, forte, forte. gli unici a non averlo ancora capito sono i tifosi rossoneri.


----------



## robs91 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Quando dicevo che era sopravvalutato probabilmente non mi sbagliavo.Questo fa almeno un errore ogni due partite.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Dicembre 2017)

Buon portiere. Nulla di più. Strapagato tra l'altro. Via lui e Bonucci e ci rifacciamo la squadra. Magari stavolta ce la facciamo fare da un DS competente.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Io temo che faccia parte di quei talenti precoci (non solo calcistici), che poi, non avendo testa (e lui non ce l'ha) spariscono, o diventano come tanti altri.


 balotelli 2


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Dicembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Buon portiere. Nulla di più. Strapagato tra l'altro. Via lui e Bonucci e ci rifacciamo la squadra. Magari stavolta ce la facciamo fare da un DS competente.



Via lui e Suso, DS competente c'è già


----------



## elpacoderoma (25 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Via lui e Suso, DS competente c'è già



Definire DS competente uno che spende 250 milioni per avere 12 punti in meno e fuori dalla corsa all’ europa già a dicembre significa essere in malafede.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Ormai a San Siro non ci può più giocare. Viene deriso e fischiato dai suoi stessi tifosi. Allo stadio a gioco fermo gli è passata una palla in mezzo alle gambe (non so se in tv si è visto) e io suoi stessi tifosi hanno riso di lui. 

Ormai qualunque sia la sua volontà il rapporto è compromesso e deve andare via.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Dicembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Definire DS competente uno che spende 250 milioni per avere 12 punti in meno e fuori dalla corsa all’ europa già a dicembre significa essere in malafede.



No


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ormai a San Siro non ci può più giocare. Viene deriso e fischiato dai suoi stessi tifosi. Allo stadio a gioco fermo gli è passata una palla in mezzo alle gambe (non so se in tv si è visto) e io suoi stessi tifosi hanno riso di lui.
> 
> Ormai qualunque sia la sua volontà il rapporto è compromesso e deve andare via.



Questo comunque è un comportamento da dementi. Finché fischi i kalinic di turno ci sta, ma insultare e fischiare il portiere è ridicolo e dannoso. Come farsi male da soli. Rischiamo di perdere partite su partite per colpa di 4 scemi che lo importunano durante i match. 

Il portiere è un ruolo cruciale e non possono comportarsi così sti pirla. Che lo contestino a fine partita, mai durante. Cos'hanno nella testa???

Già immagino magari un derby tiratissimo, dementi che rompono le balle a donnarumma per tutta la partita e che alla fine farà una papera perché non ha il carattere per reggere queste cose. Possibile che siano così stupidi?
Il Milan prima di tutto. Rompere le balle al proprio portiere durante le partite è un suicidio e un danno per lo stesso Milan


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo comunque è un comportamento da dementi. Finché fischi i kalinic di turno ci sta, ma insultare e fischiare il portiere è ridicolo e dannoso. Come farsi male da soli. Rischiamo di perdere partite su partite per colpa di 4 scemi che lo importunano durante i match.
> 
> Il portiere è un ruolo cruciale e non possono comportarsi così sti pirla. Che lo contestino a fine partita, mai durante. Cos'hanno nella testa???
> 
> ...



con me sfondi una porta aperta. Allo stadio appena vedevo uno che lo fischiava quasi lo mandavo a quel paese. Purtroppo in curva è pieno di questi dementi che non usano il cervello.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Mirabelli é competente.
La squadra non va per tante ragioni, ma i giocatori ci sono.
Qualche errore é stato fatto, innegabile. Ma tutti, da Marotta a Monchi ne hanno fatti quest’anno.
Per me c’è da prendere un allenare top, mandare via chi destabilizza o non gioca per la squadra, oppure é scarso: Abate, Montolivo, Suso, Donnarumma, Paletta, Antonini, Gomez, Mauri. Kalinic solo se otteniamo offerte dalla Cina.
Rifinanziato il debito e messi 3 giocatori nei ruoli giusti, si riparte bene.


----------



## Milanista (25 Dicembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Mirabelli é competente.
> La squadra non va per tante ragioni, ma i giocatori ci sono.
> Qualche errore é stato fatto, innegabile. Ma tutti, da Marotta a Monchi ne hanno fatti quest’anno.
> Per me c’è da prendere un allenare top, mandare via chi destabilizza o non gioca per la squadra, oppure é scarso: Abate, Montolivo, Suso, Donnarumma, Paletta, Antonini, Gomez, Mauri. Kalinic solo se otteniamo offerte dalla Cina.
> Rifinanziato il debito e messi 3 giocatori nei ruoli giusti, si riparte bene.



Se Suso è scarso, la Turca che è?


----------



## ilCapitan6 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Ripeto poi che serve un vicepresidente con potere, ex giocatore, di carisma e peso. Serve per lo spogliatoio, per ragioni politiche e per impedire che si avverta assenza di potere.
Maldini non vuole. Amen.
Albertini é impegnato in politica-Lega.
Ambrosini é una vedova.
Kakà potrebbe essere un nome spendibile.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Dicembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Buon portiere. Nulla di più. Strapagato tra l'altro. Via lui e Bonucci e ci rifacciamo la squadra. Magari stavolta ce la facciamo fare da un DS competente.



Vendendo un "buon portiere, nulla di più" non ti rifai la squadra perchè nessuno ti strapaga un "buon portiere, nulla di più".
Già i portieri non li strapaga nessuno pure se sono bravi, figuriamoci uno normale che neanche 20enne ti costa almeno 6 milioni all'anno di ingaggio.

Purtroppo l'apprendista AD e l'apprendista DS gli han dato un ingaggio improponibile che scoraggerà chiunque ad acquistare Donnarumma. Andrà via a zero a fine contratto o comunque se risuciremo a trovare una squadra che si appiopperà il suo assurdo ingaggio, non ci darà più di 20-30 milioni per il cartellino. E con 30 milioni possiamo giusto pagarci il cartellino di Kalinic in prestito con obbligo di riscatto l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Djici (25 Dicembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Ripeto poi che serve un vicepresidente con potere, ex giocatore, di carisma e peso. Serve per lo spogliatoio, per ragioni politiche e per impedire che si avverta assenza di potere.
> Maldini non vuole. Amen.
> Albertini é impegnato in politica-Lega.
> Ambrosini é una vedova.
> Kakà potrebbe essere un nome spendibile.



Maldini non ha mai rifiutato il ruolo che descrivi. Ha solo rifiutato di dare la propria credibilità per nascondere le scelte di Mirabelli. Se li proponi il ruolo che hai descritto arriva a Milanello in meno di 2 ore... ovviamente prima deve conoscere il progetto e la proprietà.

Kakà non lo vorrei mai vedere in quel ruolo.


----------



## fra29 (25 Dicembre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> balotelli 2



Stranamente della stessa scuderia..


----------



## fra29 (25 Dicembre 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> questo ragazzo e' forte, forte, forte. gli unici a non averlo ancora capito sono i tifosi rossoneri.



In cosa sarebbe forte forte forte?
Tecnicamente ha tanti limiti (tiri bassi, uscite alte) oltre ad avere piedi allucinanti che spesso portano a pericoli per la squadra.
Se lui è forte forte forte p, senza scomodare i top (De Gea, Courtois, Neuer) un Allison, portiere titolare del Brasile, che va avanti a un miracolo a partita e senza errori che cosa è?


----------



## fra29 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fregato Raiola! Abbiamo dettato legge! Il suino si è piegato al Mirabelmilan! Ah-ah
> 
> 6 milioni all'anno
> 
> ...



Dieci minuti di,applausi.
E ma Mirabelli ha stravinto e Raiola ha trovato pane per i suoi denti.
Raiola e i Donnarumma staranno ridendo ancora a crepapelle per aver avuto la fortuna di fare la trattiva con un incapace alle prime armi...


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Dieci minuti di,applausi.
> E ma Mirabelli ha stravinto e Raiola ha trovato pane per i suoi denti.
> Raiola e i Donnarumma staranno ridendo ancora a crepapelle per aver avuto la fortuna di fare la trattiva con un incapace alle prime armi...


Forse sono stato uno dei pochi forse l'unico ad essermi incaxxato come una iena quando hanno rinnovato a donnarumma.. forse perche per diciotto anni ho fatto il portiere e l'anno scorso anche se ha fatto ottime parate incorreva in errori madornali ..di posizionamento..di presa..di aiuto al reparto difensivo in cui donnarumma e assolutamente carente..


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> In cosa sarebbe forte forte forte?
> Tecnicamente ha tanti limiti (tiri bassi, uscite alte) oltre ad avere piedi allucinanti che spesso portano a pericoli per la squadra.
> Se lui è forte forte forte p, senza scomodare i top (De Gea, Courtois, Neuer) un Allison, portiere titolare del Brasile, che va avanti a un miracolo a partita e senza errori che cosa è?


Donnarumma non da mai l'impressione di fare un errore.. perché non sono mai errori vistosi.. ieri x esempio e stato molto più grave l'errore commesso sul primogol che quello che che gli e passato sotto le gambe.. chi ha giocato a calcio sa benissimo che il portiere e quello che decide in bene o in male.. ma puoi avere undici messi ..il migliore tecnico del mondo.. ma se il tuo portiere non pare sei morto..


----------



## Milanlove (25 Dicembre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Forse sono stato uno dei pochi forse l'unico ad essermi incaxxato come una iena quando hanno rinnovato a donnarumma.. forse perche per diciotto anni ho fatto il portiere e l'anno scorso anche se ha fatto ottime parate incorreva in errori madornali ..di posizionamento..di presa..di aiuto al reparto difensivo in cui donnarumma e assolutamente carente..



Ma anche se fosse stato un fenomeno intergalattico, ma mai e poi mai puoi dare 6 milioni all'anno a un portiere di 18 anni. Quando ne avrà 25 quanti gliene dai? 10? E a 30 anni, gli dai 15 milioni all'anno... a un portiere?
Oltre al fatto che anche se avessi voluto venderlo e non arrivare ai 25-30 anni, dando 6 milioni all'anno a un portiere, hai praticamente escluso dal mercato il 99% dei possibili acquirenti. Praticamente se non gli gira lo schiribizzo al PSG, non te lo può comprare nessuno perchè nessuno dà tutti quei soldi a un portiere, figuriamoci a uno non ancora formato.

Raiola ha preso il guinzaglio, ce lo ha messo intorno al collo e ci ha portato e continua a portarci a spasso quando vuole. Donnarumma è destinato a lasciare il Milan a zero a 23 anni, a carriera praticamente ancora agli inizi per un portiere (con in tasca già una trentina di milioni).
Eh sì, deve lasciare Raiola per il bene suo e della sua famiglia, sì sì, come no...


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Ma anche se fosse stato un fenomeno intergalattico, ma mai e poi mai puoi dare 6 milioni all'anno a un portiere di 18 anni. Quando ne avrà 25 quanti gliene dai? 10? E a 30 anni, gli dai 15 milioni all'anno... a un portiere?
> Oltre al fatto che anche se avessi voluto venderlo e non arrivare ai 25-30 anni, dando 6 milioni all'anno a un portiere, hai praticamente escluso dal mercato il 99% dei possibili acquirenti. Praticamente se non gli gira lo schiribizzo al PSG, non te lo può comprare nessuno perchè nessuno dà tutti quei soldi a un portiere, figuriamoci a uno non ancora formato.
> 
> Raiola ha preso il guinzaglio, ce lo ha messo intorno al collo e ci ha portato e continua a portarci a spasso quando vuole. Donnarumma è destinato a lasciare il Milan a zero a 23 anni, a carriera praticamente ancora agli inizi per un portiere (con in tasca già una trentina di milioni).
> Eh sì, deve lasciare Raiola per il bene suo e della sua famiglia, sì sì, come no...


hai ragione su tutto.. ma non sul fatto che fra 5 anni può guadagnare 10 o fra 10 20 per un motivo semplice che continuando a giocare cosi si brucia..


----------



## Milanlove (25 Dicembre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> hai ragione su tutto.. ma non sul fatto che fra 5 anni può guadagnare 10 o fra 10 20 per un motivo semplice che continuando a giocare cosi si brucia..



sono d'accordo. Ma il senso è che tu Milan se decidi di dare così tanti soldi al tuo portiere è perchè pensi che sia fortissimo ora e chissà quanto super fortissimo in futuro. Quindi dovrebbe essere scontato che lo stipendio aumenti in futuro. Altrimenti sarebbe ancora più insensato se tu valutassi un giocatore in maniera mediocre e poi gli dai 6 milioni all'anno.
E poi c'è chi mi viene a parlare di PROGETTO....

Fassone e Mirabelli sono due dilettanti allo sbaraglio che non sanno minimamente quello che stanno facendo.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2017)

In questo caso mira belli e fassone si sono trovati una patata bollente fra le mani.. se non avessero rinnovato il 99% dei tifosi si sarebbe scagliata contro di loro..


----------



## ilCapitan6 (25 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Se Suso è scarso, la Turca che è?



Suso non é tra gli scarsi, ma imho gioca per se. Lo terrei solo se cambia attitudine. Quelli scarsi sono Abate e Montolivo


----------



## Milanlove (26 Dicembre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> In questo caso mira belli e fassone si sono trovati una patata bollente fra le mani.. se non avessero rinnovato il 99% dei tifosi si sarebbe scagliata contro di loro..



c'è chi sa trattare e chi no.

A questo punto meno male che non gli hanno rinnovato a 10 milioni all'anno visto che erano costretti a farlo...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Dicembre 2017)

Leggere che donnarumma è sopravvalutato fa sorridere. Questo è forte forte forte. Le papere e i cali li ha pure Neur. Il fatto che sia odioso come persona non significa che sia scarso anche a livello tecnico. Capisco che sia difficile analizzare le cose in maniera razionale in questo momento, ma a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Milanista (27 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Leggere che donnarumma è sopravvalutato fa sorridere. Questo è forte forte forte. Le papere e i cali li ha pure Neur. Il fatto che sia odioso come persona non significa che sia scarso anche a livello tecnico. Capisco che sia difficile analizzare le cose in maniera razionale in questo momento, ma a tutto c'è un limite.



È alto, agile, reattivo, tecnicamente acerbo, ma solo per cause di forza maggiore (età). Il limite è la testa, cosa non da poco.

Leggasi, è una testa di membro 

Per quanto riguarda il rinnovo, il DS ha intrapreso una crociata contro i procuratori che, sinceramente, eticamente condivido, ma che porta un sacco di grane; per sta storia, oltre ai buoni rapporti con Raiola, ci abbiamo rimesso pure Keita, che pare fosse l'unico esterno sinistro che il suddetto DS conoscesse.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Dicembre 2017)

Adios. Mi auguro solo non vada alla rube.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Resta al Milan.
E' un bravo ragazzo, ama i nostri colori.

Basta fango dai milanisti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi non gioca e gia mezza tifoseria lo da partente sicuro.

Io aspetterei dei fatti concreti ( trattative ufficiali) prima di fasciarmi la testa, perche cosi facendo si destabilizza ancora di piu' l'ambiente.


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

Oh meno male che almeno col fratellone torniamo a casa con la porta inviolata, mi ero stufato di vedere due tre gol subiti a partita


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Oh meno male che almeno col fratellone torniamo a casa con la porta inviolata, mi ero stufato di vedere due tre gol subiti a partita


Un'emozione durata solo una partita, purtroppo. Una volta tornato il fratello che ha preteso i 6 milioni, ecco che torniamo a subire gol per colpa delle sue non uscite.


----------



## Mika (30 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'emozione durata solo una partita, purtroppo. Una volta tornato il fratello che ha preteso i 6 milioni, ecco che torniamo a subire gol per colpa delle sue non uscite.



Meno male che ha preso quelli del primo tempo perché magari Antonio prendeva quello che non ha preso Gianluigi ma in cambio non prendeva due di quelli che il fratellino ha parato e si tornava a casa con una sconfitta, perché tutti nel primo tempo e sotto di 2 gol a Firenze in 45 minuti con piffero che recuperavi.

Ma se vi va bene così, che non giochi "quello che prende 6 M".


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Meno male che ha preso quelli del primo tempo perché magari Antonio prendeva quello che non ha preso Gianluigi ma in cambio non prendeva due di quelli che il fratellino ha parato e si tornava a casa con una sconfitta, perché tutti nel primo tempo e sotto di 2 gol a Firenze in 45 minuti con piffero che recuperavi.
> 
> Ma se vi va bene così, che non giochi "quello che prende 6 M".


Da un giocatore che guadagna 6 milioni di euro, pretendo che mi sappia fare TUTTE le cose basilari. Donnarumma ha dei riflessi eccezionali, ma si ferma lì. Con i piedi non è il massimo e nelle uscite è nullo.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'emozione durata solo una partita, purtroppo. Una volta tornato il fratello che ha preteso i 6 milioni, ecco che torniamo a subire gol per colpa delle sue non uscite.


Ssstt non dirlo forte che e totalmente incapace nelle uscite ...


----------



## Mika (30 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da un giocatore che guadagna 6 milioni di euro, pretendo che mi sappia fare TUTTE le cose basilari. Donnarumma ha dei riflessi eccezionali, ma si ferma lì. Con i piedi non è il massimo e nelle uscite è nullo.



Errori ne fa anche Cortois, ne fa Buffon.

La Juventus con Buffon ha fatto 2 settimi posti di fila. Errori ne ha fatti e anche di peggio.
Poi, ripeto, se la metti a contabilità fiscale devi sapere anche bilanciare. Se ti va bene un Antonio Donnarumma perché prende 1 Milione e sa uscire ma in cambio fa cappellate come il fortuito autoogol annullato per fuorigioco al derby però prende i suoi onestissimi soldi invece di uno che è uscito insicuro una volta dopo 3 parate che ti han salvato la partita (si era 0-0) solo perché prende 6 M va bene.

Vorrà dire che sarai contento quando lo venderemo per prendere una punta e magari invece di pareggiare 1-1 perderemo 3-2 per le cappellate del portiere normale di turno.

Se va bene così contenti voi.

Io preferisco avere un portiere che ti salva la partita e che abbia 18 anni quindi con margini di miglioramento, la vediamo diversamente a quanto pare. 

PS: ma Donnarumma lo pagate voi visto che rinfacciate sempre i 6 milioni?


----------



## 1972 (30 Dicembre 2017)

piccolo inciso: ultimo trofeo portato a casetta grazie ad una super paratona sul rigore di chivala' . mi piacerebbe rileggere cosa scrivevate dopo doha su gigio..... 
e poi, 
lo considerate na pippa ma ve rode er cuore quando leggete di un interessamento della giuventus
lo considerate na pippa ma per cederlo ci volete fare almeno 80 mln
come diceva mi nonno: mettemose d'accordo


----------



## LukeLike (21 Gennaio 2018)

Doveva essere 2-0. Maledetto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2018)

Questo dev'essere venduto comunque vada l'anno prossimo, poche balle. Non è per niente affidabile come portiere, se poi pensiamo allo stipendio la cosa è ancora più grave


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Gennaio 2018)

Bahh... Io farei giocare Antonio che oggi come oggi per me è meglio. Così forse si dà una svegliata, e giocando il fratello non potrebbe nemmeno lamentarsi.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Gennaio 2018)

Bonaventura horror


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Gennaio 2018)

Si conferma sempre più un sopravvalutato in grado di fare qualche paratona d'istinto, ma con limiti tecnici grandissimi, su ogni spiovente in area è un incubo perchè non sa uscire


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Coi piedi è veramente un brocco.


----------



## LukeLike (21 Gennaio 2018)

Ha vinto Raiola o il Milan?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Sveglia gigio... hai voluto 6 mln? E allora niente cappellate


----------



## markjordan (21 Gennaio 2018)

il rinvio finale e' da ....... 
da vendere , ieri


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2018)

Purtroppo Raiola ha vinto ancora, ma non ne faccio una colpa a Mirabelli e Fassone.

La colpa è di Galliani, dovevano rinnovare prima.

Non biasimo la nostra dirigenza, avevano due possibilià:

- Essere sbeffeggiati per esserselo fatto sfuggire a ZERO

- Essere sbeffeggiati per strapagare un 18 enne

Erano senza scampo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2018)

Inutile crocifiggerlo, questo fa la fine di Balotelli. 
Semplicemente non sono i campioni che il loro procuratore crede e si fa pagare


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2018)

una papera assurda,con poche attenuanti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Gennaio 2018)

Chi l'avrebbe mai detto che Raiola lo avrebbe rovinato?

Ah si, tutti


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Paperumma.

Meno male che ieri Kessiè ci ha salvato il didietro.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Gennaio 2018)

Errori su errori nelle uscite, se qualche anno fa avesse fatto una partita così Abbiati sarebbe stato lapidato.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Gattuso dovrebbe avere la forza di lasciarlo qualche settimana in panchina..io rimango della mia idea che questo ci gioca contro.. non può essere regredito cosi tanto è una cosa inspiegabile..


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Paperumma.
> 
> Meno male che ieri Kessiè ci ha salvato il didietro.





Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Errori su errori nelle uscite, se qualche anno fa avesse fatto una partita così Abbiati sarebbe stato lapidato.



Dai era la sua prima partita col vento che spostava la palla.... diamogli almeno l' attenuante minima


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Gennaio 2018)

L'anno scorso si rimaneva stupiti della sicurezza e personalità che dimostrava, come se fosse un portiere gia con anni di carriera vissuta.
Ora questo aspetto sembra sfumato, pare incerto, perde spesso quella frazione di secondo negli interventi che fa la differenza fra parata e gol. Insomma, sembra essere tornato un portiere di 18 anni.


----------



## CrisRs (28 Gennaio 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso si rimaneva stupiti della sicurezza e personalità che dimostrava, come se fosse un portiere gia con anni di carriera vissuta.
> Ora questo aspetto sembra sfumato, pare incerto, perde spesso quella frazione di secondo negli interventi che fa la differenza fra parata e gol. Insomma, sembra essere tornato un portiere di 18 anni.



il problema sono i 6 milioni che ormai nessuno gli tocca...a 18 anni...6 milioni...dovrebbe essere illegale...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Male anche oggi.


----------



## jacky (28 Gennaio 2018)

Una società seria lo ha già piazzato per una cifra dai 40 in su.
La Roma sta chiedendo l'elemosina, si può prendere Alisson.
Donnarumma tecnicamente è scarso, e pure tanto... Poi di testa è fragile, ovviamente è un ragazzino. Magari migliorerà sotto questo aspetto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Una società seria lo ha già piazzato per una cifra dai 40 in su.
> La Roma sta chiedendo l'elemosina, si può prendere Alisson.
> Donnarumma tecnicamente è scarso, e pure tanto... Poi di testa è fragile, ovviamente è un ragazzino. Magari migliorerà sotto questo aspetto.



Dire che tecnicamente è scarso signifca non capire assolutamente del ruolo del portiere


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Una società seria lo ha già piazzato per una cifra dai 40 in su.
> La Roma sta chiedendo l'elemosina, si può prendere Alisson.
> Donnarumma tecnicamente è scarso, e pure tanto... Poi di testa è fragile, ovviamente è un ragazzino. Magari migliorerà sotto questo aspetto.



Tecnicamente scarso ???


----------



## Gas (28 Gennaio 2018)

Mentalmente scarso ? Ha subito pressioni immense eppure sembra risentirne poco, un altro 18 si sarebbe messo a piangere in campo.


----------



## koti (29 Gennaio 2018)

Mettiamoci una sedia in porta che tanto è uguale. Prende gol ad ogni tiro, se non si riprende sarà un problema anche venderlo a certe cifre.


----------



## vannu994 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Io all'estero sopra i 50 milioni lo darei via, prendi cragno con 10, smammi il fratello e riporti plizzarri a casa... Poi ci lavora un po' su Magni e siamo apposto di nuovo. Con 25 prendi pellegrini per il centrocampo e quello che avanza a bilancio. Così grande plusvalenza, risparmi 14 milioni lordi d'ingaggio per due portieri e investi un po' sul futuro.


----------



## Victorss (29 Gennaio 2018)

Da vendere al miglior offerente già quest estate. 
6 milioni per questo qua sino un insulto al calcio. 
Il suo procuratore è riuscito nell impresa di rovinare pure lui, così come ha rovinato Balotelli, Mastour e altri svariati dei suoi assistiti. 
Certo guadagnano bene, ma gli ha rovinato la carriera.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Da vendere al miglior offerente già quest estate.
> 6 milioni per questo qua sino un insulto al calcio.
> Il suo procuratore è riuscito nell impresa di rovinare pure lui, così come ha rovinato Balotelli, Mastour e altri svariati dei suoi assistiti.
> Certo guadagnano bene, ma gli ha rovinato la carriera.



Rovinato è tutto da vedere, visto che non è che senza Raiola sarebbero diventati dei Messi.

Hanno fatto quello che dovevano fare, e sono ipermiliardari senza meritarlo.

Dove sta l'errore di Raiola?


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Gennaio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Rovinato è tutto da vedere, visto che non è che senza Raiola sarebbero diventati dei Messi.
> 
> Hanno fatto quello che dovevano fare, e sono ipermiliardari senza meritarlo.
> 
> *Dove sta l'errore di Raiola?*



Aver rovinato la sua carriera.
Ovunque andrà sarà Dollarumma e per ripulirsi l'immagine ci vorranno diversi anni e molti trofei alzati.


----------



## vannu994 (29 Gennaio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Rovinato è tutto da vedere, visto che non è che senza Raiola sarebbero diventati dei Messi.
> 
> Hanno fatto quello che dovevano fare, e sono ipermiliardari senza meritarlo.
> 
> Dove sta l'errore di Raiola?



L'errore di Raiola spesso sta nel fatto che espone i suoi giocatori spesso sin dalla giovane età ad una esposizione mediatica rilevante, facendo ottenere loro degli stipendi più elevati rispetto a quello che è il reale valore dei giocatori e spostandoli in squadre di un certo calibro. La stampa poi a quel punto si aspetta cose incredibili da loro, li attacca per ogni minimo errore e quindi i giocatori non sono liberi di completare quella maturazione calcistica che magari avrebbero potuto raggiungere con più calma e meno pressione. Ovviamente il discorso non è sempre valido, ma in genere un ragazzo di 18-20 anni non ha la testa per affrontare certe situazioni.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Buonissima partita, finalmente reattivo


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2018)

Parata galattica


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Nelle ultime 2 partite è tornato reattivo come ai "vecchi tempi"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Gennaio 2018)

Parata fondamentale su Immobile oggi


----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2018)

Se un alieno arrivasse sulla terra, e leggesse questo topic non capirebbe se Donnarumma sia il nuovo Buffon o il nuovo Kalac .

Un pò di equilibrio..


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ottima parata d'istinto, ma per me anche ieri troppe uscite alla c* ed insicurezza nell'area piccola sugli spioventi, questa sensazione non riesce a togliermela


----------



## LukeLike (15 Febbraio 2018)

Sulle palle alte non ne blocca una. Si ostina a giocarla con i piedi non capendo di non essere Neuer, ma neanche la metà. Ogni volta che la palla transita dalle sue parti ho un brivido. Mi trasmette un senso di insicurezza che un portiere come lui non dovrebbe trasmettere.


----------



## jacky (15 Febbraio 2018)

Purtroppo per i portieri è così, quando perdi fiducia hai un brivido ad ogni palla.
Vediamo se ne uscirà...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Febbraio 2018)

E' diventato scemo dal secondo teatrino messo su dal suo amico-fratello mafioso.

Male per ciò che potrebbe dare, non ne blocca più mezza nemmeno senza pressione


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2018)

Sempre peggio


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2018)

Va venduto presto.

Mattia Perin ti aspettiamo


----------



## Boomer (28 Febbraio 2018)

Tra i pali è uno dei più forti al mondo. Nelle uscite c'è da migliorare.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Oggi c'ha tenuto a galla, bravo!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Marzo 2018)

Umanamente lasciamo perdere, ma come portiere non si discute, è un fenomeno. Pensare di prendere "Reina" come precauzione/paracadute/whatever è come prendere Cerci come paracadute in caso di cessione di Suso.


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Marzo 2018)

Stasera ha giocato con una sicurezza e una personalità che non gli vedevo da tempo. Poi al momento giusto si è rivelato eccellente, com'è lecito aspettarsi da un campione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2018)

Il giocatore è un campione. Ser riesce a levarsi il maiale dalla testa diventerà il top del top.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2018)

Ha un solo difetto e pesa circa 100kg, purtroppo non è curabile


----------



## ilCapitan6 (1 Marzo 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Umanamente lasciamo perdere, ma come portiere non si discute, è un fenomeno. Pensare di prendere "Reina" come precauzione/paracadute/whatever è come prendere Cerci come paracadute in caso di cessione di Suso.



Certo, restiamo in balia del maiale, come l’anno scorso.
Anzi, no.. per avere in ogni evenienza un portiere all’altezza, facciamo noi un’offerta da 80M per Courtois? Tanto si potranno spendere altri 250M no? No? Ahhhh..
Allora alle minacce di lasciare gli alziamo il contratto. No, facciamo così, mettiamo in porta Cerci.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Marzo 2018)

Qualche esitazione di troppo in un paio di rigori, ma è riuscito al tempo stesso ad essere determinante neutralizzandone altri. Prestazione positiva, peccato che come persona, per ciò che ha mostrato, non mi piaccia per nulla.


----------



## DrHouse (1 Marzo 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Qualche esitazione di troppo in un paio di rigori, ma è riuscito al tempo stesso ad essere determinante neutralizzandone altri. Prestazione positiva, peccato che come persona, per ciò che ha mostrato, non mi piaccia per nulla.



Secondo me sui rigori non è esitazione. Secondo me va in difficoltà sui penalty che non sa da quale lato vanno.
Per me si fida troppo dei suoi riflessi e del suo fisico e attende sempre che parta la palla.
Gli manca quella spregiudicatezza che in alcuni casi ti fa battezzare l’angolo, a costo di essere spiazzato


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cvd
> 
> 
> Cesso raccomandato



Ahahaha è bellissimo leggere i topic vecchi e vedere la situazione oggi. Ho letto il topic del passaggio di Neymar dal Santos al Barcellona ed era pieno di profeti del più grande flop di sempre


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Secondo me sui rigori non è esitazione. Secondo me va in difficoltà sui penalty che non sa da quale lato vanno.
> Per me si fida troppo dei suoi riflessi e del suo fisico e attende sempre che parta la palla.
> Gli manca quella spregiudicatezza che in alcuni casi ti fa battezzare l’angolo, a costo di essere spiazzato


I rigori li para proprio perché sta fermo.. grande dote per un portiere


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ahahaha è bellissimo leggere i topic vecchi e vedere la situazione oggi. Ho letto il topic del passaggio di Neymar dal Santos al Barcellona ed era pieno di profeti del più grande flop di sempre



Chi non si sbilancia non sbaglia mai amico mio, quando dicevo che Salah era forte ero l'unico qui dentro 


E l'unico motivo per cui Donnarumma ha esordito a 16 anni è il procuratore, la situazione della scorsa estate ne è la prova.
Pensavo l'avessero fatto solo per pomparlo e invece volevano la polpetta a zero sapendo che era forte, letto male la situazione.

PS: è contro il regolamento fare ciò che hai fatto, senza polemica, magari non lo sai


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chi non si sbilancia non sbaglia mai amico mio, quando dicevo che Salah era forte ero l'unico qui dentro
> 
> 
> E l'unico motivo per cui Donnarumma ha esordito a 16 anni è il procuratore, la situazione della scorsa estate ne è la prova.
> ...



No non lo sapevo. Scusate


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No non lo sapevo. Scusate



Tranquillo, come vedi non me la sono presa


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chi non si sbilancia non sbaglia mai amico mio, quando dicevo che Salah era forte ero l'unico qui dentro
> 
> 
> *E l'unico motivo per cui Donnarumma ha esordito a 16 anni è il procuratore*, la situazione della scorsa estate ne è la prova.
> ...


Figuriamoci.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci.



L'esordio sarebbe arrivato di lì a poco,ma il posto da titolare subito eccetera, c'erano pressioni dietro, Galliani e Sinisa sono due cocchi di Raiola, vedi Balotelli bis in cui il tecnico fu fondamentale e Niang al Toro.
Poi è ovvio che si sarebbe comunque imposto.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'esordio sarebbe arrivato di lì a poco,ma il posto da titolare subito eccetera, c'erano pressioni dietro, Galliani e Sinisa sono due cocchi di Raiola, vedi Balotelli bis in cui il tecnico fu fondamentale e Niang al Toro.
> Poi è ovvio che si sarebbe comunque imposto.



Potrebbe essere, ma io ne dubito. Lopez stava facendo schifo e non da qualche partita, l'alternativa sarebbe stata nonno Abbiati e secondo me neanche Raiola si aspettava quel che è accaduto. Magari nei suoi sogni più bagnati, ma in fondo il pizzaiolo ha avuto la procura di tanti giovani in quelle condizioni. Talvolta va bene(Pogba), altre no (Mastour).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere, ma io ne dubito. Lopez stava facendo schifo e non da qualche partita, l'alternativa sarebbe stata nonno Abbiati e secondo me neanche Raiola si aspettava quel che è accaduto. Magari nei suoi sogni più bagnati, ma in fondo il pizzaiolo ha avuto la procura di tanti giovani in quelle condizioni. Talvolta va bene(Pogba), altre no (Mastour).



Lopez giocava mentre era rotto 
logicamente faceva schifo 
+ che altro xkè non ha detto niente? Bho


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2018)

Ecco, e chi ci casca adesso?

Quella Reina la prendeva


----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2018)

migliorato zero
non sa respingere


----------



## bmb (15 Marzo 2018)

Speriamo sia l'ultima di questa stagione sennò finisce che per venderlo dobbiamo pagare noi.


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

Se ne deve andare.

Andasse a fare il Balotelli della porta in giro per il mondo.

Vediamo quale club gli affiderebbe la porta per le richieste del rovina-carriere


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2018)

Ha fatto molte grandi parate... poi la papera


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Marzo 2018)

Bravo Raiola a parlare, bravo.

Bella respinta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2018)

Non pensavo potesse toccare i livelli di Pippa Reina


----------



## koti (15 Marzo 2018)

Temo che 60/70 milioni per questo non ce li darà nessuno. Al di là della mega papera di oggi il suo rendimento quest'anno è stato inferiore ad un Perin o ad un Cragno.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Marzo 2018)

dispiace
ci sta, fa parte del ruolo
courtois ieri sera per esempio


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

Sparisci. E dì al tuo agente di portare un'offerta congrua, che se fosse per me resteresti, ma a fare panchina per schiarirti le idee, in campo e fuori.


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Temo che 60/70 milioni per questo non ce li darà nessuno. Al di là della mega papera di oggi il suo rendimento quest'anno è stato inferiore ad un Perin o ad un Cragno.



guarda quando ce di mezzo il schifoso Raiola mi aspetto anche che fa queste cose per far scendere il prezzo.come faceva Moggi prima.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Temo che 60/70 milioni per questo non ce li darà nessuno. Al di là della mega papera di oggi il suo rendimento quest'anno è stato inferiore ad un Perin o ad un Cragno.



L'unica è confidare in Raiola. Riesce sempre a farsi pagare cifre esagerate i suoi giocatori


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2018)

Via via, facciamoci quanto più possibile e via


----------



## hiei87 (15 Marzo 2018)

Fino a giugno scorso, a 18 anni era uno dei migliori portieri al Mondo, e in futuro sarebbe stato senz'altro il migliore. Raiola l'ha rovinato per fare i suoi interessi. Dall'Europeo under 21 è un portiere come un altro. 
Sicuramente più avanti si riprenderà e, anche se lontano dal Milan, farà una grande carriera, ma è la dimostrazione di quanto uno come raiola porti benefici solo a livello economico. Peccato davvero.


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dispiace
> ci sta, fa parte del ruolo
> courtois ieri sera per esempio



Su questo concordo, assolutamente.

Però, è un caso che fa una papera proprio il giorno dopo che Gattuso dice che deve pensare al campo e non al resto?
Raiola miete vittime


----------



## rot-schwarz (15 Marzo 2018)

la papera non l'ho vista e non la voglio neanche vedere per non arrabbiarmi, donnarumma un sopravvalutato come tutti i giocatori in contratto con raiola (bonaventura, pogba, balotelli, donnarumma, verratti)


----------



## bmb (15 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dispiace
> ci sta, fa parte del ruolo
> courtois ieri sera per esempio



A Curtuà nessuno dice niente perché non è sempre sotto i riflettori e non alimenta le voci del suino maledetto.


----------



## 1972 (15 Marzo 2018)

la papera di gigio equivale al gol mangiato da silva ( 40 mln di euro) ad inizio partita. perche' non spalate ***** sul portoghese in egual misura?


----------



## Boomer (15 Marzo 2018)

Se veramente si è fatto influenzare dalla vicenda Reina sarebbe un problema gravissimo per lui. Vorrebbe dire che non ha la mentalità del campione. Speriamo sia stato un errore casuale e che lo spinga a migliorarsi sempre di più.


----------



## 11Leoni (15 Marzo 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> la papera di gigio equivale al gol mangiato da silva ( 40 mln di euro) ad inizio partita. perche' non spalate ***** sul portoghese in egual misura?



Perchè ultimamente mi sembra che basti un gol per gridare "fenomeno" e una papera per gridare "scarsone". Tutto questo clamore su donnarumma poi, spero si sia creato per le vicende note del suo procuratore di ***** e di come sicuramente lui non abbia mai preso una posizione.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se veramente si è fatto influenzare dalla vicenda Reina sarebbe un problema gravissimo per lui. Vorrebbe dire che non ha la mentalità del campione. Speriamo sia stato un errore casuale e che lo spinga a migliorarsi sempre di più.



Errore casuale al cento per cento.


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Marzo 2018)

La papera indiscutibilmente c'è, ma stasera ha fatto anche ottime parate.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2018)

Didastro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Marzo 2018)

Stasera ottime parate, pur con qualche sbavatura tecnica e una papera colossale.
Rimane un portiere con enorme potenziale e diverse lacune (gioco di piede, uscite, qualche errore tecnico). Lacune normali data la giovane etá, ma deve lavorarci duro per eliminarle e diventare il miglior portiere al mondo come nelle sue potenzialitá. Se va via dal Milan non completerá mai questo percorso.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Marzo 2018)

e poi c'è chi storce il naso sull'arrivo di Reina ...

6 milioni netti per un Puggioni qualunque.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2018)

Speriamo non incida e non ne faccia altre, per il nostro finale di stagione e per i soldi che vogliamo incassare


----------



## vannu994 (16 Marzo 2018)

Donnarumma non sarebbe stato attaccato così per una papera se non avesse preteso lo stipendio da miglior portiere del mondo, prende quanto curtois che nonostante ieri abbia fatto la papera ha dimostrato ampiamente anche in Europa di essere uno dei migliori, a 18 anni non ha sollevato polveroni ogni 3 mesi insieme al suo procuratore nonostante ancora non fosse nessuno se non un uno portiere... Ecco perché al buon gigio non si perdona nulla.


----------



## mistergao (16 Marzo 2018)

Tutto ciò che è accaduto l'estate scorsa ne ha minato la tranquillità in maniera profonda. E un portiere non è un attaccante, che può avere il fuoco dentro e sfogasi con tre reti, è uno che deve stare tranquillo e difatti si vede quanto lo è. Quando non ci sono voci di mercato riesce a rendere, appena sente qualcosa sul suo conto (o legato a qualche prossimo portiere del Milan, tipo Reina) esce di testa. Mi spiace, mi spiace tantissimo, anche se secondo me si accorgerà di quanto Raiola è per lui deleterio tra dieci anni, adesso è troppo giovane per capire.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2018)

Ci sfugge, secondo me, la cosa più semplice ed evidente, come spesso accade:

Donnarumma subisce la metà dei tiri dello scorso anno. Tutto qui. La cosa più ovvia come sempre sfugge ai più.

Lo scorso anno e quello precedente subiva millemila tiri e si esaltava, quest'anno ne subisce meno, e si vedono più gli errori.

Ormai qui guardiamo tutti il calcio da anni, avrete bene presente tutti quei buoni portierini che nelle piccole sembrano fenomeni? ecco.

Donnarumma è giovanissimo, ha gli alti e i bassi di uno 19enne, come normale che sia.
Magari l'anno prossimo di colpo ti sfodera la super stagione.

Dimenticate un attimo il super-ingaggio e pensate a quello.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Marzo 2018)

Lui vuole veramente rimanere e quel maiale che ne "cura gli interessi" non fa altro che minarne la stabilità ad ogni occasione utile....è ora di provvedere e prendere in mano la propria vita. Così non fa altro che rovinarsi gli anni più belli della propria vita (comunque un eufemismo visto tutti i soldi che prende, ma cercate di capire cosa intendo).


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2018)

che mestiere difficile il portiere...
fai una papera e tutti ti danno addosso ("non è tranquilllo", "non vale manco 30mln" ecc...), ma nessuno si ricorda delle 2 o 3 parate che ci hanno salvato il sedere fino a quel momento. 
Brutta razza il tifoso.

Ci meritiamo proprio il Milan degli ultimi 5/6 anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2018)

Per chi se lo fosse perso gli consiglio di andare a vedere l'intervista di Cattelan a EPPC fatta a Donnarumma e Borini. 

A me pare che il ragazzo sia stupido ma nel senso buono del termine , pare un bamboccione che non capisce neanche le battute che Cattelan gli fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2018)

Ieri sera quando ha commesso quel grave errore, che deve esser libero di poter commettere in un percorso di crescita calcistico, ho pensato per un attimo cosa sarebbe oggi gigio senza quel discutibile procuratore.
Sarebbe sicuramente un ottimo profilo emergente con il suo bel contratto pluriennale al milan e un ingaggio non superiore a 1,5 mln.
In un mondo normale le cose sarebbero andate cosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che mestiere difficile il portiere...
> fai una papera e tutti ti danno addosso ("non è tranquilllo", "non vale manco 30mln" ecc...), ma nessuno si ricorda delle 2 o 3 parate che ci hanno salvato il sedere fino a quel momento.
> Brutta razza il tifoso.
> 
> Ci meritiamo proprio il Milan degli ultimi 5/6 anni



Il mister stesso però a fine partita ha detto che tutte queste voci (reina ecc ecc) non fanno bene al ragazzo.
Evidentemente Gattuso, che lo vede tutti i giorni , capisce più di tutti che questo ragazzo non è libero di testa per poter crescere come dovrebbe.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per chi se lo fosse perso gli consiglio di andare a vedere l'intervista di Cattelan a EPPC fatta a Donnarumma e Borini.
> 
> A me pare che il ragazzo sia stupido ma nel senso buono del termine , pare un bamboccione che non capisce neanche le battute che Cattelan gli fa.



Si ok, ma per quanto perso nel suo mondo si renderà conto che chi gli gravita intorno lo danneggia e basta. Se così non fosse dovrebbe farsi curare o farsi seguire da uno bravo perchè in questa maniera se lo mangiano in questo mondo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il mister stesso però a fine partita ha detto che tutte queste voci (reina ecc ecc) non fanno bene al ragazzo.
> Evidentemente Gattuso, che lo vede tutti i giorni , capisce più di tutti che questo ragazzo non è libero di testa per poter crescere come dovrebbe.


è ovvio, ma la papera può essere frutto di casualità, di errore tecnico e tante altre coe. anche perché se un portiere ti fa 3 interventi decisivi in 60 minuti e poi fa una papere, è evidente che non c'è un motivo a monte, perché la PRESTAZIONE non è stata brutta, anzi. La papera che ha fatto è arrivata:
- dopo 3 parate di cui 2 decisive
- dopo una ladrata clamorosa sotto i suoi occhi
- con un pallone che ha rimbalzato davanti a lui, su cui ha fatto un errore di valutazione.

Inutile andare a scavare e provare a fare gli psicologi di stocavolo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda tra qualche giorno ho un intervista con lui e te lo dico



Ecco digli di mollare il maiale! ahah


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> è ovvio, ma la papera può essere frutto di casualità, di errore tecnico e tante altre coe. anche perché se un portiere ti fa 3 interventi decisivi in 60 minuti e poi fa una papere, è evidente che non c'è un motivo a monte, perché la PRESTAZIONE non è stata brutta, anzi. La papera che ha fatto è arrivata:
> - dopo 3 parate di cui 2 decisive
> - dopo una ladrata clamorosa sotto i suoi occhi
> - con un pallone che ha rimbalzato davanti a lui, su cui ha fatto un errore di valutazione.
> ...



Sarà anche inutile come dici tu ma guarda caso in una settimana a dir poco particolare arriva la paperella, parole del mister.
Stai parlando di un ragazzo di 19 anni, i suoi coetanei giocano in primavera, perchè ti aspetti una forza mentale da questo ragazzo che non si può chiedere?
Alternare grandi parate ad errori all'età di gigio è fisiologico, mettergli però pressioni extra-calcistiche significa non fargli del bene.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarà anche inutile come dici tu ma guarda caso in una settimana a dir poco particolare arriva la paperella, parole del mister.
> Stai parlando di un ragazzo di 19 anni, i suoi coetanei giocano in primavera, perchè ti aspetti una forza mentale da questo ragazzo che non si può chiedere?
> Alternare grandi parate ad errori all'età di gigio è fisiologico, mettergli però pressioni extra-calcistiche significa non fargli del bene.



si ma sono d'accordo. ma dire che la papera di ieri è dovuta alle voci mi sembra una sciocchezza bella e buona.
quindi le 3 parate precedenti a cosa erano dovute?
sulla bilancia esistono sempre 2 piatti.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si ma sono d'accordo. ma dire che la papera di ieri è dovuta alle voci mi sembra una sciocchezza bella e buona.
> quindi le 3 parate precedenti a cosa erano dovute?
> sulla bilancia esistono sempre 2 piatti.



La sfera emotiva non è mai nè tutta nera nè tutta bianca, non è una bilancia.
Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 19 anni , come si fa a pretendere sia del tutto impermeabile alle voci?
Alla sua età i suoi coetanei lottano con l'acne , hanno come pensiero fisso gli esami per la maturità e si districano coi primi problemi amorosi, gigio è stato catapultato, grazie all'operato del suo procuratore , in un vortice troppo grosso per un ragazzo.
Un vortice che ha tirato in mezzo tutta la sua famiglia.
Anche se guadagna da top player e le sue spalle sono anatomicamente grandi è sempre un 19enne. 
Non abbiamo la certezza che senza quelle voci la papera non l'avrebbe commessa ma abbiamo la certezza che le voci ci sono state.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Presto elogeranno anche i suoi respiri.



Dumba questo lo scrivevi il 22-10-2015, 22:05 pensa te


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ecco digli di mollare il maiale! ahah



mi uccidono


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dumba questo lo scrivevi il 22-10-2015, 22:05 pensa te



Non conoscevo il giocatore ma Raiola l'avevo capito e compreso da un pezzo, controllo dei giornali incluso


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La sfera emotiva non è mai nè tutta nera nè tutta bianca, non è una bilancia.
> Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 19 anni , come si fa a pretendere sia del tutto impermeabile alle voci?
> Alla sua età i suoi coetanei lottano con l'acne , hanno come pensiero fisso gli esami per la maturità e si districano coi primi problemi amorosi, gigio è stato catapultato, grazie all'operato del suo procuratore , in un vortice troppo grosso per un ragazzo.
> Un vortice che ha tirato in mezzo tutta la sua famiglia.
> ...


appunto.
quindi parliamo di errore tecnico e basta.


----------



## 4-3-3 (16 Marzo 2018)

Errore tecnico che ci può stare, non lo condanno sicuramente per questo. Ma ripeto il concetto espresso già più volte su questo forum... un portiere è così determinante quanto un bomber? Se dobbiamo operare in regime di budget fissato, lo scambierei volentieri per uno come Cavani, così tanto per dire.


----------



## vannu994 (16 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda tra qualche giorno ho un intervista con lui e te lo dico



Va bè gliela butti lì, del tipo "hai mai pensato di Lasciare il Panzone?" ahahahahaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## nybreath (16 Marzo 2018)

Errore che non ci può stare, è un errore banale che compromette una partita, un errore del genere dice che hai ancora tanto da imparare prima di giocare partite di questo livello.

Detto questo ci sono tutte le altre attenuanti, l'età, gli errori li commettono tutti etcetc, ma dopo il rigore fasullo, questo gol ci ha demoliti.

Poi sicuramente nessuno è esente da errori, nessuno è perfetto, però se sei umile, se sei giovane, se sei tranquillo, ti si può perdonare tutto, ma se pretendi di decidere chi deve giocare in porta, fai ogni mese storie con i trasferimenti, ti atteggi fuori dal campo come il portiere top 10 europeo, tra ingaggio e pubblicità etc, allora ti si deve valutare secondo questa ottica.

Un portiere da 12m di euro l'anno non può permettersi un errore del genere. Questo secondo me. Perchè poi l'altra faccia ci dice che è giovane, non merita ancora quello stipendio, e probabilmente se non fosse per Raiola non farebbe neanche casini.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Marzo 2018)

Peccato, se riuscisse a liberarsi di quel panzone..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Marzo 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Un portiere da 12m di euro l'anno non può permettersi un errore del genere. Questo secondo me. Perchè poi l'altra faccia ci dice che è giovane, non merita ancora quello stipendio, e probabilmente se non fosse per Raiola non farebbe neanche casini.



Courtoius ne guadagna 7 annui, eppure l'altra sera ha fatto una partita che definire imbarazzante è poco. E' comunque considerato uno dei portieri più forti del mondo. Il portiere è umano come qualsiasi altra persona, gli attaccanti sbagliano goal e rigori decisivi, al portiere può capitare di fare papere durante una carriera. Gli errori tecnici e di valutazione li può fare qualsiasi umano addetto ai lavori.

In più non dimenticare che ha 19 anni.


----------



## koti (16 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci sfugge, secondo me, la cosa più semplice ed evidente, come spesso accade:
> 
> Donnarumma subisce la metà dei tiri dello scorso anno. Tutto qui. La cosa più ovvia come sempre sfugge ai più.
> 
> ...


Giusta osservazione.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> *Errore che non ci può stare, è un errore banale che compromette una partita, un errore del genere dice che hai ancora tanto da imparare prima di giocare partite di questo livello.*
> 
> Detto questo ci sono tutte le altre attenuanti, l'età, gli errori li commettono tutti etcetc, ma dopo il rigore fasullo, questo gol ci ha demoliti.
> 
> ...



Courtois che dovrebbe fare? Seppellirsi sotto 10 metri di terra sotto il verde prato del Camp Nou?


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci sfugge, secondo me, la cosa più semplice ed evidente, come spesso accade:
> 
> Donnarumma subisce la metà dei tiri dello scorso anno. Tutto qui. La cosa più ovvia come sempre sfugge ai più.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victorss (16 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Courtois che dovrebbe fare? Seppellirsi sotto 10 metri di terra sotto il verde prato del Camp Nou?


Quindi è normale che uno come Courtois faccia una partita del genere? No. Non deve seppellirsi ma è una cosa che non si deve ripetere. 
Invece il nostro fenomeno quest'anno di paperate ne ha già fatte più di una, oltretutto svariate volte (ma proprio tante) gli è andata benissimo su degli obrobri che combina coi piedi. 
Io ribadisco per l ennesima volta il mio pensiero: vendere e fare la mega plusvalenza per comprare un bell attaccante.


----------



## nybreath (16 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Courtois che dovrebbe fare? Seppellirsi sotto 10 metri di terra sotto il verde prato del Camp Nou?



Non dico che si deve ritirare, ma errori come questo non sono normali, in queste partite non devono succedere, se succedono sono la differenza tra il portiere normale e il grande portiere.

Se poi vogliamo fare il discorso di tutti possono sbagliare, è ovvio, ma si giustifica tutto a tutti.

Un intervento come quello di ieri non è normale e a questi livelli non è accettabile, definisce la qualità di portiere che in questo momento sei, poi tra dieci anni sarà il più forte al mondo, può essere, ma ora come ora non dà più sicurezza di altri che costano la metà di ingaggio. 

Visto che questo al Milan 10 anni non ci sta, a causa dell agente, allora che senso ha, se devo pensare che sarà il mio portiere per molto tempo, che fa parte di un percorso di crescita, e un domani me lo ritrovo a difendere la nostra porta in CL, allora capisco tutto, ma non credo sarà cosi, o almeno è difficile, oggi mi costa il doppio di altri, mi dà una sicurezza relativa, e lo sto crescendo per chissa quale altra squadra, e allora questi episodi mi pesano di piu.


----------



## Mika (16 Marzo 2018)

Oramai io nono commento più su Donnarumma, leggo solo che l'odio verso il pizzaiolo è andato anche verso l'assistito. Oramai Donnarumma non può sbagliare perché prende 6 M. Se tutti i milanisti lo odiassero così avrebbe vinto Raiola.

Le papere le fanno tutte, abbiamo perso il Mondiale in Italia nel '90 per una papera. Buffon ha fatto delle papere incredibili per non parlare di Dida. Solo che "eh ma lui prende 6 M non può sbagliare".

Poi andrà via e si dirà "Eh ma questo Donnarumma lo prendeva. Eh ai calci di rigore con Donnarumma avremmo vinto". 

Mi ricordo una stagione dove Savicevic fece pena, quella dove c'era Baggio. Savicevic fischiato. Ora i tifosi si sono dimenticati di quella stagione storta e il Genio è un immortale.

La stessa cosa sarà per Donnarumma. Diventerà un top portiere mondiale, ovunque andrà e quando si ritirerà si dirà "E pensare che l'avevamo noi, che cavolata averlo venduto" dimenticandoci dell'odio verso questo ragazzo. Si perché è diventato puro odio quello che leggo da molti qui dentro.


----------



## DrHouse (16 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oramai io nono commento più su Donnarumma, leggo solo che l'odio verso il pizzaiolo è andato anche verso l'assistito. Oramai Donnarumma non può sbagliare perché prende 6 M. Se tutti i milanisti lo odiassero così avrebbe vinto Raiola.
> 
> Le papere le fanno tutte, abbiamo perso il Mondiale in Italia nel '90 per una papera. Buffon ha fatto delle papere incredibili per non parlare di Dida. Solo che "eh ma lui prende 6 M non può sbagliare".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## nybreath (16 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> La stessa cosa sarà per Donnarumma. Diventerà un top portiere mondiale, ovunque andrà e quando si ritirerà si dirà "E pensare che l'avevamo noi, che cavolata averlo venduto" dimenticandoci dell'odio verso questo ragazzo. Si perché è diventato puro odio quello che leggo da molti qui dentro.



Non possiamo avere rimorsi, perchè non mi pare nessuno abbia voglia di venderlo, nemmeno tra i fans, se lo si vuole vendere è solo perchè si sà che l'agente prima o poi lo trasferirà, quindi non ha senso tenerlo. Se dovesse rimanere a vita sarei molto felice, perchè ritengo che diventerà un campione, ma il problema è che sappiamo che non ci rimane, e non è certo nè per volontà del milan nè per volontà dei fans. 

Continuando il discorso principale, un errore è un errore, non significa che sei scarso non significa che devi smettere, ma non è che non si può valutare. Se Kalinic sbagliava un gol a porta vuota si diceva che era il più scarso della terra, non che era un errore. Ha fatto un errore, secondo me un errore banale che ha tagliato le gambe a tutti, e da lì si è smesso di giocare. Poi non è un dramma, non è un dramma essere fuori dalla EL e non si giudica il valore del giocatore da un episodio, ma l'errore rimane.


----------



## koti (16 Marzo 2018)

Se sbaglia Donnarumma facendoci perdere la partita è perchè "sbagliano tutti può capitare".

Se Rodriguez, Suso o altro giocatore della rosa fanno un minimo errorino è perchè è mega cesso e va venduto prima di domani.

Il problema comunque non è la mega papera di ieri ma il rendimento stagionale complessivo, inferiore ad un Perin o ad un Cragno che non guadagnano neanche 1/3 di lui.


----------



## 11Leoni (16 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Se sbaglia Donnarumma facendoci perdere la partita è perchè "sbagliano tutti può capitare".
> 
> Se Rodriguez, Suso o altro giocatore della rosa fanno un minimo errorino è perchè è mega cesso e va venduto prima di domani.
> 
> Il problema comunque non è la mega papera di ieri ma il rendimento stagionale complessivo, inferiore ad un Perin o ad un Cragno che non guadagnano neanche 1/3 di lui.



Però scusa, se calcoli il rendimento stagionale complessivo allora calcola anche quello dell'anno scorso dove ci ha salvato il culo in parecchie occasioni e se non era "anche per lui" ieri sera avrebbe giocato l'inter e noi a guardarli dal divano. Sicuramente non è stata la sua stagione migliore, però appunto, va guardato nel complesso e un portiere di 19 anni con queste qualità fisiche e tecniche , secondo me, non va proprio messo in discussione. Altro discorso invece i vari motivi caratteriali , di mancate prese di posizione e del suo procuratore di m***a.


----------



## Serginho (17 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che mestiere difficile il portiere...
> fai una papera e tutti ti danno addosso ("non è tranquilllo", "non vale manco 30mln" ecc...), ma nessuno si ricorda delle 2 o 3 parate che ci hanno salvato il sedere fino a quel momento.
> Brutta razza il tifoso.
> 
> Ci meritiamo proprio il Milan degli ultimi 5/6 anni



È un'autocritica a te stesso? Fai esattamente lo stesso con Suso e Calhanoglu, giusto per portare un paio di esempi. La faccia come il sedere


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2018)

Io sto con Gigio. Gli errori capitano, fa niente ragazzo, testa alta e via.


----------



## koti (17 Marzo 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Però scusa, se calcoli il rendimento stagionale complessivo allora calcola anche quello dell'anno scorso dove ci ha salvato il culo in parecchie occasioni e se non era "anche per lui" ieri sera avrebbe giocato l'inter e noi a guardarli dal divano. Sicuramente non è stata la sua stagione migliore, però appunto, va guardato nel complesso e un portiere di 19 anni con queste qualità fisiche e tecniche , secondo me, non va proprio messo in discussione. Altro discorso invece i vari motivi caratteriali , di mancate prese di posizione e del suo procuratore di m***a.


Non sto mettendo in discussione il potenziale di Donnarumma, sto solo dicendo che quest'anno sta rendendo molto al di sotto delle aspettative, questi son dati di fatto, e che ad oggi non vale minimamente i 6 milioni a stagione, ma neanche la metà. 
Ovviamente mi auguro si possa riprendere, ma di grossi talenti che si sono persi per strada ne ho visti fin troppi, non sarebbe di certo il primo.


----------



## 1972 (17 Marzo 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sto con Gigio. Gli errori capitano, fa niente ragazzo, testa alta e via.



io pure tutta la vita. il prossimo anno il primo che critica peppereppe' reina me lo inchiappetto !


----------



## JoKeR (17 Marzo 2018)

Io non sto affatto con Gigio.

Premesso che bene ha fatto la società l'estate scorsa a fare di tutto per rinnovargli il contratto, prendendo addirittura il fratello (che manco a FIFA schiero in campo), questo deve essere ceduto il prima possibile al migliore offerente.

Il teatrino disgustoso che va avanti da quasi un anno deve finire, e abbiamo capito che l'unica soluzione è la cessione.

Altrove può anche andare a fare il fenomeno, ma qui il giocattolo si è rotto e in questa stagione è un giocatore scarso ed insicuro, non c'è nemmeno bisogno di citare tutti gli errori (Cagliari, Milan-Atalanta etc).

Ripeto: il giocatore potrà pure diventare il fenomeno intravisto, ma è meglio che lo faccia lontano dal Milan portandoci dei bei soldi, perché qui da giugno scorso (tralasciando la figuraccia agli Europei Under 21) sta facendo solo macelli.

Hai voluto la bicicletta (Raiola).. bene ora pedala... tanto grazie a noi ti sei già arricchito abbastanza.

Pagliaccio di un uomo, cioè ragazzino.


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Marzo 2018)

Un piccolo dettaglio che sembra essere sfuggito. Donnarumma è Donnarumma anche per il grande lavoro dei preparatori del Milan che unanimemente viene riconosciuto il loro importante contributo.
Miracoli poi non li fanno nemmeno loro, basti vedere gli errori di Plizzari al primo anno da professionista.


----------



## Aron (22 Marzo 2018)

Ci rendiamo conto che il procuratore di Buffon, teoricamente un rivale di Donnarumma, ha dichiarato che Gigio farebbe bene a restare in Italia?

E chi è il club che in Italia si potrebbe permettere di acquistare Buffon? 

La macchina mediatica per portare Donnarumma in bianconero è appena ripartita


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2018)

Talento cristallino, dal sicuro avvenire, come non se ne vedevano da tanto tempo.

Ma il talento non basta, va coltivato con calma, professionalità, intelligenza. Purtroppo i Donnarummas si son fatti mettere ne sacco, pieno d'oro, di Raiola.

Ho la sensazione (e lo dico nel 2018) che la carriera di Donnarumma sarà tutta in salita e piena di difficoltà.

Lo scenario ideale sarebbe stato rinnovare ad una cifra in linea con i compagni, come ha fatto Cutrone, e proseguire il precorso di crescita con calma, come giovane promessa nel gruppo, lasciando pressioni e responsabilità ai compagni più esperti. Lavorando in silenzio per crescere amato e coccolato dai tifosi come un idolo (Gigio è stato il primo dopo dieci anni ad avere un coro dedicato della Sud).
Poi una volta completata la sua maturazione, ovvero dopo qualche stagione, si sarebbe presentato in società reclamando lo stipendio da top che avrebbe meritato oppure chiedendo di essere ceduto al PSG o al Real, con la certezza di essere pronto per affrontare una cosa simile.

Invece si è affidato a Raiola che, dall'alto della sua presunzione, gli ha già distrutto la carriera imho.

Adesso Donnarumma ha uno stipendio da top, è il portiere più pagato della Serie A e il '99 più pagato al mondo. Ha anche il suo fratello come ben remunerato scudiero. Bene, bravo... ma il problema è che in campo il rendimento non è da top player come pretende di darci a bere il suo caro suino... perchè Donnarumma non è un giocatore fatto e finito, deve ancora crescere tanto e imparare, anzi in un anno ammettiamolo non è neppure migliorato granchè e i suoi difetti (errori di calcolo sulle uscite, rinvii e gioco di piede, qualche papera) li ha ancora tutti.

Se fosse rimasto umile e avesse accettato uno stipendio ragionevole gli avremmo perdonato tutto. Ha 19 anni, normale che qualche difetto ce l'abbia e qualche errore lo faccia. Ma non è normale se sei tra i più pagati del campionato. Se vuoi uno stipendio top devi rendere da top e fare la differenza.

Caro Raiola, portalo a Parigi. A noi sta bene, basta che ci porti i soldi che vogliamo. Speravamo potesse essere il nostro nuovo grande capitano, non sarà così, amen. Magari lo sarà Cutrone. Ma stanne certo: a Parigi o Madrid non gli perdoneranno niente, glielo venderai come un portiere fenomeno, con stipendio da fenomeno, e quindi se farà una papera come quella di Londra finirà in panchina di volata... bravi bravi, avrete uno conto corrente ricchissimo, bravi, ma ci rivedremo tra qualche anno quando tornerai a fare le tue scenette per pregare qualche club italiano di riprenderselo come stai facendo con Balotelli.

A me sinceramente è una situazione che dispiace e fa anche un po' schifo, perchè è esattamente l'esempio di quanto di malato c'è nel calcio. Avidità e soldi avanti a tutto, senza considerare le conseguenze.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Talento cristallino, dal sicuro avvenire, come non se ne vedevano da tanto tempo.
> 
> Ma il talento non basta, va coltivato con calma, professionalità, intelligenza. Purtroppo i Donnarummas si son fatti mettere ne sacco, pieno d'oro, di Raiola.
> 
> ...




Perfetto Gary.
Come distruggere un talento.


----------



## DrHouse (22 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Talento cristallino, dal sicuro avvenire, come non se ne vedevano da tanto tempo.
> 
> Ma il talento non basta, va coltivato con calma, professionalità, intelligenza. Purtroppo i Donnarummas si son fatti mettere ne sacco, pieno d'oro, di Raiola.
> 
> ...



Bisogna prendere la doppia sfida con l'Arsenal come metro di paragone: ad oggi abbiamo giocatori in prospettiva ottimi, ma che oggi vengono messi sotto dall'Arsenal (non proprio il Real Madrid) attuale.
quindi c'è bisogno di un graduale processo di crescita.
come quello che, di solito e in molti casi, capita ai giovani campioni fioriti in Provincia.
dalla provincia può, talvolta, capitare che cogli la palla al balzo e sali di livello perchè è arrivato il treno, anche se non se prontissimo (vedi Dybala alla Juve, lui come tanti)...
ma sei nel Milan, una squadra che ha nelle corde il poter tornare a quei livelli.
hai la fortuna di essere in un top club della storia, in Europa e in A, che ti aspetta e ti fa crescere come fossi in Provincia.
e hai la fortuna di essere in un Milan con altri giovani come te con cui puoi crescere, in esperienza e tutto.

ma lui continua a non staccarsi da Raiola, l'uomo che ha impedito a Balotelli di crescere, e che ha troncato la carriera di Mastour, a 16 anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Bisogna prendere la doppia sfida con l'Arsenal come metro di paragone: ad oggi abbiamo giocatori in prospettiva ottimi, ma che oggi vengono messi sotto dall'Arsenal (non proprio il Real Madrid) attuale.
> quindi c'è bisogno di un graduale processo di crescita.
> come quello che, di solito e in molti casi, capita ai giovani campioni fioriti in Provincia.
> dalla provincia può, talvolta, capitare che cogli la palla al balzo e sali di livello perchè è arrivato il treno, anche se non se prontissimo (vedi Dybala alla Juve, lui come tanti)...
> ...



Sempre che non ci siano accordi tra i due che non conosciamo o chissà ancora cosa altro dietro, gigio deve capire che lui al milan ci sarebbe arrivato anche senza il suino e che i soldi li avrebbe guadagnati anche da solo.
Perchè in porta ci va lui, le parate le fa lui, la faccia ce la mette lui.
Raiola potrebbe solo fare il pallone su un campo da calcio.
Se un giorno gigio da uomo libero riuscirà a capire questo forse farà un pò di pulizia nella sua vita e capirà che è lui a fare la fortuna del suo procuratore e non il contrario.
Se poi però dietro ci sono vecchie storie e magari donnarumma è stato un investimento per raiola, un investimento che ora sta dando i suoi frutti, allora il discorso è diverso e il rapporto è 'malato' nella sua essenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sempre che non ci siano accordi tra i due che non conosciamo o chissà ancora cosa altro dietro, gigio deve capire che lui al milan ci sarebbe arrivato anche senza il suino e che i soldi li avrebbe guadagnati anche da solo.
> Perchè in porta ci va lui, le parate le fa lui, la faccia ce la mette lui.
> Raiola potrebbe solo fare il pallone su un campo da calcio.
> Se un giorno gigio da uomo libero riuscirà a capire questo forse farà un pò di pulizia nella sua vita e capirà che è lui a fare la fortuna del suo procuratore e non il contrario.
> Se poi però dietro ci sono vecchie storie e magari donnarumma è stato un investimento per raiola, un investimento che ora sta dando i suoi frutti, allora il discorso è diverso e il rapporto è 'malato' nella sua essenza.



Infatti. La cosa davvero disgustosa è che Donnarumma ha tutto per avere una carriera magnifica, lunga 25 anni, coprirsi di milioni e di gloria, tutto solo grazie al suo talento e a sè stesso.

Per questo motivo è proprio l'ultimo ad avere bisogno di un procuratore come Raiola, che gli sta creando aspettative e pressioni assurde. Anche se penso proprio che ci siano delle responsabilità della sua famiglia e di chi gli sta intorno.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Bisogna prendere la doppia sfida con l'Arsenal come metro di paragone: ad oggi abbiamo giocatori in prospettiva ottimi, ma che oggi vengono messi sotto dall'Arsenal (non proprio il Real Madrid) attuale.
> quindi c'è bisogno di un graduale processo di crescita.
> come quello che, di solito e in molti casi, capita ai giovani campioni fioriti in Provincia.
> dalla provincia può, talvolta, capitare che cogli la palla al balzo e sali di livello perchè è arrivato il treno, anche se non se prontissimo (vedi Dybala alla Juve, lui come tanti)...
> ...



La fortuna è reciproca, perchè quando ti capita un ragazzo come Donnarumma è destino.

Milan e Donnarumma, che tra le altre cose pare sia davvero tifoso, sarebbe stata un'accoppiata lunga e duratura come solo noi abbiamo avuto nella nostra storia e lui senza dubbio a fine carriera non si sarebbe certo lamentato dei guadagni...

Ma in mezzo c'è na gestione stupida e illogica. O meglio, basata esclusivamente sui soldi. Per me la strada è già segnata e per Donnarumma sarà tutta in salita.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Marzo 2018)

Donnarumma aveva tutto, e finirà con nulla.

Ma comunque l'ho visto anche in "borghese", è proprio scemo, non è cattivo come Raiola. E' scemo e non ci arriva ed è in balia del procuratore obeso.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. La cosa davvero disgustosa è che Donnarumma ha tutto per avere una carriera magnifica, lunga 25 anni, coprirsi di milioni e di gloria, tutto solo grazie al suo talento e a sè stesso.
> 
> Per questo motivo è proprio l'ultimo ad avere bisogno di un procuratore come Raiola, che gli sta creando aspettative e pressioni assurde. Anche se penso proprio che ci siano delle responsabilità della sua famiglia e di chi gli sta intorno.



Il caso donnarumma è solo la punta di un iceberg di un sistema malato.
Sai quante ne vedo di storie di ragazzi come gigio? La differenza è che col talento di gigio ci arrivi anche se come procuratore hai torero camomillo.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il caso donnarumma è solo la punta di un iceberg di un sistema malato.
> Sai quante ne vedo di storie di ragazzi come gigio? La differenza è che col talento di gigio ci arrivi anche se come procuratore hai torero camomillo.



Bravo, concordo in pieno.

Pare uno di quei film sui pugili americani... con il protagonista che si spacca in due per campare tutti i parassiti che gli stanno intorno e decidono, male, per lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bravo, concordo in pieno.
> 
> Pare uno di quei film sui pugili americani... con il protagonista che si spacca in due per campare tutti i parassiti che gli stanno intorno e decidono, male, per lui.



Sui ragazzini delle scuole calcio ci sono delle speculazioni assurde e le vittime sono i diretti interessati, innanzitutto, ma anche le famiglie..
E coi ragazzini del sud succede con una frequenza allucinante.
Quando si arriva intorno ai 12 anni, ma anche prima, e un ragazzo ha dei numeri gli addetti ai lavori iniziano a riempire la testa dei genitori e cosi iniziano stages,viaggi, provini ecc ecc e tutto a spese delle famiglie.
Si inizia ad allestire un circo dove si vendono sogni e si rubano soldi.
La maggior parte di questi ragazzi nemmeno arriva da alcuna parte, qualcuno i mezzi li avrebbe ma non è facile far il grande salto dalle giovanili al calcio che conta perchè la cosa non è automatica.
Ti cito due casi (due miei ex allievi ) che mi sono rimasti particolarmente impressi.
Il primo caso è quello di un ragazzo che non aveva assolutamente i numeri per arrivare da nessuna parte ma la famiglia ci ha creduto a tal punto da far abbandonare al giovane anche gli studi per dedicarsi totalmente al calcio.
Questo ragazzo è stato affidato a un procuratore col compito di inserirlo nel grande calcio: la famiglia pagava a questo signore la retta e lui si impegnava per trovargli una squadra .
Ogni anno un 'parcheggio' diverso senza nessun merito sportivo ma solo perchè rientrava in un affare più grande di lui.
La famiglia ha la possibilità di fare tutto ciò e pagava affinchè il ragazzo potesse diventare calciatore. Ancora oggi gironzola qua e là senza giocare mai.
Un altro caso invece è quello di un ragazzo brillante, fortissimo , un piccolo mastour potrei definirlo.
Illegale sino ai 15 anni e invidiatoci da tutti i maggiori club e infatti nei tornei nazionali veniva premiato come il miglior giocatore della manifestazione.
Si muovono su di lui lazio, roma e altre big per blindarlo e assicurarselo per il futuro.
Il ragazzo inizia cosi stages e gioca tornei più volte all'anno e la famiglia fa grossi sacrifici per assecondare il talento del figlio.
Arrivato a 17 anni però il ragazzo si perde, si perde perchè mentre prima era illegale poi diventa uno dei tanti.
Oggi questo ragazzo segna gol a raffica nei dilettanti ma resta sempre quel senso di incompiuto che fa male.
Gli squali attorno però ci hanno creato un circo mediatico che ha creato aspettative e rubato soldi alla famiglia e non solo.Ecco, ti cito questi due esempi per farti capire il marcio che gira attorno al calcio dove se non hai una famiglia solida alle spalle ti bruci come uomo ancor prima che come atleta.
Su donnarumma è chiaro che raiola si sia fiondato quando era ancora un bambino e oggi lo tiene per il collo .


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sui ragazzini delle scuole calcio ci sono delle speculazioni assurde e le vittime sono i diretti interessati, innanzitutto, ma anche le famiglie..
> E coi ragazzini del sud succede con una frequenza allucinante.
> Quando si arriva intorno ai 12 anni, ma anche prima, e un ragazzo ha dei numeri gli addetti ai lavori iniziano a riempire la testa dei genitori e cosi iniziano stages,viaggi, provini ecc ecc e tutto a spese delle famiglie.
> Si inizia ad allestire un circo dove si vendono sogni e si rubano soldi.
> ...



Bel commento. Storie tipiche nel calcio giovanile.

Per me Donnarumma avrà la strada molto in salita e dovrà gestire pressioni e aspettative che rischieranno di bruciarlo. Sarebbe un peccato mortale visto il talento, ma alla fine è l'avidità la causa dei suoi problemi.
Raiola è quello che è, ma nella vicenda non è l'unico responsabile di sicuro.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2018)

Ma dove vale 6 mln di euro?


----------



## Boomer (31 Marzo 2018)

Se arriva qualche pazzo con 70 ml glie lo porto in spalla. Altro che deve sparire prima di subito.


----------



## PoloNegativo (31 Marzo 2018)

Lieve responsabilità su tutti e tre i gol. Sul primo si fa beffare dal rimbalzo, ma il tiro non era irresistibile. Sul secondo e terzo gol invece battezza l'angolo su cui buttarsi prima di conoscere la direzione del tiro, come se dovesse parare un calcio di rigore.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma dove vale 6 mln di euro?



Inutile continuare con questa storia. Non li vale, si sapeva, ma eravamo presi per il collo. Questo ragazzo aveva il valore del cartellino elevatissimo, rischiavamo seriamente di perderlo a zero per colpa di quel maiale di Raiola, abbiamo dovuto calare le braghe e dargli sei milioni. Regaliamo al ragazzo tre milioni quest'anno, ma se lo vendiamo a 40-50 capisci il mio ragionamento e quello che i dirigenti hanno dovuto fare.

Non si poteva perdere a zero dai, sarebbe stato economicamente drammatico.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2018)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Lieve responsabilità su tutti e tre i gol. Sul primo si fa beffare dal rimbalzo, ma il tiro non era irresistibile. Sul secondo e terzo gol invece battezza l'angolo su cui buttarsi prima di conoscere la direzione del tiro, come se dovesse parare un calcio di rigore.



Sul secondo ha zero colpe dai. Sul terzo la colpa è stata quella di lasciare scoperto il suo palo, lui doveva coprire quello e non provare ad anticipare l'idea dell'avversario, se poi l'avversario la mette bene sul secondo bravo lui. Sul primo probabilmente doveva e poteva fare sicuramente meglio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Aprile 2018)

Secondo me il primo gol è sto una gran papera


----------



## PoloNegativo (1 Aprile 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul secondo ha zero colpe dai. Sul terzo la colpa è stata quella di lasciare scoperto il suo palo, lui doveva coprire quello e non provare ad anticipare l'idea dell'avversario, se poi l'avversario la mette bene sul secondo bravo lui. Sul primo probabilmente doveva e poteva fare sicuramente meglio.


Secondo me, invece, sul secondo poteva fare meglio. Tuffarsi anticipatamente su un colpo di testa da quella distanza secondo me non ha alcun senso, sia perché non è banale angolare un pallone colpendolo di testa (e infatti l'ha messa centrale), sia perché un colpo di testa a quella distanza difficilmente darà una forza al pallone tale per cui i riflessi del portiere non fanno in tempo neppure a manifestarsi . Chiaramente Calhanoglu ha più colpe, avendo perso Cuadrado, ma non per questo bisogna pensare che Donnarumma abbia fatto il possibile...


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2018)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Secondo me, invece, sul secondo poteva fare meglio. Tuffarsi anticipatamente su un colpo di testa da quella distanza secondo me non ha alcun senso, sia perché non è banale angolare un pallone colpendolo di testa (e infatti l'ha messa centrale), sia perché un colpo di testa a quella distanza difficilmente darà una forza al pallone tale per cui i riflessi del portiere non fanno in tempo neppure a manifestarsi . Chiaramente Calhanoglu ha più colpe, avendo perso Cuadrado, ma non per questo bisogna pensare che Donnarumma abbia fatto il possibile...



L'ha schiacciata, nella scuola calcio ti insegnano che se riesci a schiacciare a terra il pallone sul colpo di testa fai gol 9 volte su 10. Per questo ti dico che per me Donnarumma non ha colpe.


----------



## PoloNegativo (1 Aprile 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'ha schiacciata, nella scuola calcio ti insegnano che se riesci a schiacciare a terra il pallone sul colpo di testa fai gol 9 volte su 10. Per questo ti dico che per me Donnarumma non ha colpe.


Non dico che Donnarumma dovesse per forza parare il tiro per non avere colpe. Se fosse rimasto centrale, ma non l'avesse parata ugualmente, a causa della velocità troppo elevata del pallone, che passava a qualche centimetro da lui, allora io non avrei detto nulla. Quindi supponendo anche che quello da te scritto sia vero, e cioè che 9 volte su 10 quello è gol, Donnarumma ha abbassato quel 10% di speranza all'1% (per dire), buttandosi a caso prima del tiro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2018)

Continuo a pensare che questo ragazzo le doti le abbia, e le potenzialità per diventare tutto quello che si è detto (nuovo Buffon etc..) siano reali. Donnarumma non è un bluff.

Ma con l'ambiente familiare (relativamente al calcio) e con il procuratore che si ritrova, non ha speranze alcune di emergere, perchè per crescere servono testa e tranquillità. Non bastano le doti e le parole. Altrimenti Balotelli sarebbe Van Basten. La mancanza di tranquillità io gliela leggo in faccia prima di ogni partita. Ha un'espressione diversa rispetto ai primissimi anni.

Sarà ceduto a qualche big che lo panchinerà dopo qualche mese, ed entro un paio d'anni cadrà nel dimenticatoio.

Per salvarlo non serve nessun Milan, Gattuso, preparatore o psicologo. Serve che la sua famiglia cacci via Mino Raiola.


----------



## Butcher (1 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che questo ragazzo le doti le abbia, e le potenzialità per diventare tutto quello che si è detto (nuovo Buffon etc..) siano reali. Donnarumma non è un bluff.
> 
> Ma con l'ambiente familiare (relativamente al calcio) e con il procuratore che si ritrova, non ha speranze alcune di emergere, perchè per crescere servono testa e tranquillità. Non bastano le doti e le parole. Altrimenti Balotelli sarebbe Van Basten. La mancanza di tranquillità io gliela leggo in faccia prima di ogni partita. Ha un'espressione diversa rispetto ai primissimi anni.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## fra29 (1 Aprile 2018)

Quale pazzo offrirà più di 40 mil per un portiere che solo in serie A ad oggi è dietro a Allison (in modo schiacciante) e Scszesny e non tanto distante dai livelli di Strakosha e Perin?


----------



## Boomer (1 Aprile 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quale pazzo offrirà più di 40 mil per un portiere che solo in serie A ad oggi è dietro a Allison (in modo schiacciante) e Scszesny e non tanto distante dai livelli di Strakosha e Perin?



Raiola se lo può vendere farà di tutto e convincerà qualche demente. E riuscito a spedire Balotelli al Liverpool per 20 ml.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Aprile 2018)

Non é la prima volta che subisce gol di questo tipo (Dybala). Anche ai Europei Under 21 ne ha subiti diversi.

Piu vedo Donnarumma, piu credo che sia meglio venderlo al piu presto possibile. Per non parlare del fatto che il suo stipendio é una rapina a mano armata.

Mi spiego:
Donnarumma ha qualita assolute:
1) La sua stazza che lo aiuta ad essere fortissimo su tiri indirizzati verso le parti alte della porta. Su questi tiri si esalta. Sa esattamente quando usare la mano di richiamo. Qui tecnicamente é molto bravo
2) Una buona reattivita, specialmente su tiri ravvicinati
3) Pararigori (anche grazie alla sua stazza). Quando si fa grande é impressionante. Sembra di coprire tutta la porta

Ma ha dei difetti che forse non lo faranno mai diventare un vero campione in porta (un Courtois, Neuer ecc.).
1) Controllo del area di rigore. Sbaglia spesso le uscite ma ultimamente mi sembra che stia lavorando su questo aspetto e si sia migliorato.
2) Tiri rasoterra o a mezza altezza. Questi tiri, particolarmente da fuori del area di rigore, non li prende. Si é visto diverso volte che fa fatica a coprire l'angolo distante. Non so se é positionato male, se decide l'angolo prima di tuffarsi o se semplicemente per colpa del suo fisico non ce la fa ad essere abbastanza veloce nel tuffo, ma questi gol un grande portiere non puo subirli.
3) Costruzione di gioco. Ormai un portiere deve essere bravo a smistare palloni anche con i suoiu piedi. Donnarumma non lo é. Anche i suoi rinvii non sono proprio precisi. Un difetto che non cambia la vita, ma che sicuramente ha il suo peso nel confronto con altri portieri di livello.

La frequenza delle "parate da 6 milioni" in confronto alla frequenza dei suoi errori purtroppo é troppo bassa. É ancora giovane, ma con tutto il circo creato da Raiola e il famoso "Clan Donnarumma" che ha forzato il Milan a prendere anche Antonio Donnarumma, mi sa che si sta bruciando. 
Se fa errori come quelli visti in questa stagione in Premier, Monaco, a Madrid o Parigi lo mandano in panchina fino a fine contratto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Aprile 2018)

Sempre difeso ma almeno nel primo gol di Dybala, poteva fare molto, molto meglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Aprile 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Sempre difeso ma almeno nel primo gol di Dybala, poteva fare molto, molto meglio.



Considera che dybala non calcia nemmeno di collo ma di interno.
Dybala non sa calciare di collo pieno e pulito.


----------



## jacky (1 Aprile 2018)

Non prende un pallone e per qualcuno vale 100 milioni e passa...
Speriamo di liberarci presto dei suoi 15 di ingaggio, poi quel che entra dalla cessione va più che bene.
Secondo me si è appesantito troppo. È un armadio, come fai a parare? Se sei alto devi almeno essere agile, no?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Considera che dybala non calcia nemmeno di collo ma di interno.
> Dybala non sa calciare di collo pieno e pulito.



Esattamente


----------



## koti (1 Aprile 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quale pazzo offrirà più di 40 mil per un portiere che solo in serie A ad oggi è dietro a Allison (in modo schiacciante) e Scszesny e non tanto distante dai livelli di Strakosha e Perin?


Infatti resterà qua anche il prossimo anno per mancanza di offerte.


----------



## carlocarlo (1 Aprile 2018)

per me non avete mai giocato in porta e poco a calcio. il primo goal rimbalza stranissimo.. nessun portiere lo prende


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Aprile 2018)

E pure quella di ieri Reina la parava


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E pure quella di ieri Reina la parava



Sì, con le molle sotto i piedi.

Questi sono i numeri Donnarumma (da ultimouomo)


----------



## Mika (1 Aprile 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, con le molle sotto i piedi.
> 
> Questi sono i numeri Donnarumma (da ultimouomo)



Il problema è che oramai prende 6 Milioni, c'è stata la telenovela questa estate ed è odiato dalla maggior parte dell'utenti di questo forum. Ogni giudizio qui oramai non è più razionale. Molti lo vogliono via.

Se non prendesse 6 M, se non ci fosse stata la telenovela l'estate scorsa ora lo si perdonava. E' normale, è la mente umana, se odi qualcuno non parli bene di lui nemmeno davanti all'evidenza.

Per me Donnarumma rimane meglio del secondo portiere della Juventus, di Perin e di Reina. Perché ha più di 50 partite in serie A a 19 anni, perché a sedici anni quando debuttò un certo Diego Lopez che dopo essere guarito dall'infortunio non è più rientrato e lo abbiamo dato via. Perché mi ricordo i partitoni che fece fino all'ultima fino alla scorsa stagione. Perché basta andare a leggere i commenti di questo topic fino al maggio 2017 ovvero fine campionato scorso. Tutto il resto sono solo opinioni personali dati dall'astio dell'ambiente che gira intorno a Donnarumma. Io stesso non lo vedo più come un anno fa, ma ancora riesco a scindere le due cose e secondo me il primo gol non è colpa sua e anche questa stagione sta parando molto come da grafico postato da Mefisto94.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E pure quella di ieri Reina la parava



Sí, anche a occhi chiusi magari... E senza mani...


----------



## PoloNegativo (1 Aprile 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il problema è che oramai prende 6 Milioni, c'è stata la telenovela questa estate ed è odiato dalla maggior parte dell'utenti di questo forum. Ogni giudizio qui oramai non è più razionale. Molti lo vogliono via.
> 
> Se non prendesse 6 M, se non ci fosse stata la telenovela l'estate scorsa ora lo si perdonava. E' normale, è la mente umana, se odi qualcuno non parli bene di lui nemmeno davanti all'evidenza.
> 
> Per me Donnarumma rimane meglio del secondo portiere della Juventus, di Perin e di Reina. Perché ha più di 50 partite in serie A a 19 anni, perché a sedici anni quando debuttò un certo Diego Lopez che dopo essere guarito dall'infortunio non è più rientrato e lo abbiamo dato via. Perché mi ricordo i partitoni che fece fino all'ultima fino alla scorsa stagione. Perché basta andare a leggere i commenti di questo topic fino al maggio 2017 ovvero fine campionato scorso. Tutto il resto sono solo opinioni personali dati dall'astio dell'ambiente che gira intorno a Donnarumma. Io stesso non lo vedo più come un anno fa, ma ancora riesco a scindere le due cose e secondo me il primo gol non è colpa sua e anche questa stagione sta parando molto come da grafico postato da Mefisto94.


Secondo me spesso c'è il vizio di dare tutta la colpa a un giocatore o non darla proprio. Così facendo, però, l'analisi che viene fuori è molto superficiale. Parare il tiro del primo gol non era semplicissimo per via del rimbalzo (e infatti non si tratta di papera), però non si tratta nemmeno di un tiro che non lascia alcun scampo. Donnarumma poteva chiaramente fare di meglio. Ancora più sottile (quasi invisibile) è la responsabilità sul secondo e terzo gol: non pretendevo che Donnaruma parasse quei tiri (soprattutto il secondo), ma secondo me con certe scelte, come quella di battezzare l'angolo su cui tuffarsi prima di vederne la traiettoria, ha abbassato ulteriormente le probabilità (già basse non per colpa sua) di riuscire a parare quei tiri.
Ci tengo a dire che, se dovessi valutare la prestazione di Donnarumma, non andrei sotto il 5. Probabilmente tra un 5 e un 5,5. Giusto per fare capire che certe critiche non vanno ingigantite.


----------



## Boomer (1 Aprile 2018)

Anche se è forte non importa. Se qualcuno si presenta con i soldi che chiediamo ( la società per me vuole 60 70 ml ) deve andarsene. Il portiere conta meno di altri ruoli come dimostra il Napoli ad esempio. Abbiamo già la miglior difesa del campionato assieme alla Juve, Reina basta e avanza. I soldi della sua cessione sono troppo importanti oltre al fatto che liberi circa 11 ml di ingaggi lordi da dare a qualcun altro.


----------



## koti (1 Aprile 2018)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Secondo me spesso c'è il vizio di dare tutta la colpa a un giocatore o non darla proprio. Così facendo, però, l'analisi che viene fuori è molto superficiale. Parare il tiro del primo gol non era semplicissimo per via del rimbalzo (e infatti non si tratta di papera), però non si tratta nemmeno di un tiro che non lascia alcun scampo. Donnarumma poteva chiaramente fare di meglio. Ancora più sottile (quasi invisibile) è la responsabilità sul secondo e terzo gol: non pretendevo che Donnaruma parasse quei tiri (soprattutto il secondo), ma secondo me con certe scelte, come quella di battezzare l'angolo su cui tuffarsi prima di vederne la traiettoria, ha abbassato ulteriormente le probabilità (già basse non per colpa sua) di riuscire a parare quei tiri.
> Ci tengo a dire che, se dovessi valutare la prestazione di Donnarumma, non andrei sotto il 5. Probabilmente tra un 5 e un 5,5. Giusto per fare capire che certe critiche non vanno ingigantite.


Si, non sta facendo una stagione disastrosa ma neanche buona, diciamo sufficienza risicata. Poi ovvio che se guadagni 6 milioni all'anno e giochi da portiere normale prendi le critiche, pure se hai 19 anni. Questi errori se li fai nel Real Madrid o nel PSG vieni massacrato (non parlo del gol di ieri, ma ad esempio la papera con l'Arsenal o quella contro il Cagliari).


----------



## 1972 (1 Aprile 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Anche se è forte non importa. Se qualcuno si presenta con i soldi che chiediamo ( la società per me vuole 60 70 ml ) deve andarsene. Il portiere conta meno di altri ruoli come dimostra il Napoli ad esempio. Abbiamo già la miglior difesa del campionato assieme alla Juve, Reina basta e avanza. I soldi della sua cessione sono troppo importanti oltre al fatto che liberi circa 11 ml di ingaggi lordi da dare a qualcun altro.


 il piu' grande preparatore dei portieri italiano sosteneva che un buon portiere e' mezza squadra! ultimo trofeo alzato grazie ad un rigore parato a dybala e siamo in finale in CI per lo stesso motivo. io sto con gigio tutta la vita!


----------



## Djerry (1 Aprile 2018)

Francamente anch'io, nonostante abbia evidenti davanti agli occhi gli errori e la mancata crescita (forse prevedibile vista quell'estate folle) di questa stagione, non ricordo escluso Buffon un portiere così forte così presto.

E ce ne dimentichiamo troppo facilmente proprio perché l'anno scorso Gigio ha reso routine un rendimento e delle aspettative che non hanno senso in un 18enne, figuriamoci in quel ruolo.

Solo per qualche riferimento, all'eta attuale di Gigio:
Neuer era in "Eccellenza" tedesca ed avrebbe impiegato altri due anni non dico ad esplodere, ma a debuttare in Bundesliga;
De Gea era nella seconda squadra dell'Atletico in terza serie;
Courtois giocava la sua prima stagione da pro al Genk;
Alisson era nelle giovanili dell'Internacional e vi sarebbe rimasto altri tre anni prima di debuttare da riserva in prima squadra;
Oblak non giocava in Portogallo e solo l'anno dopo avrebbe fatto il suo debutto a Leira retrocedendo da ultimo;
Ter Stegen era nella seconda squadra del BorussiaM ed avrebbe impiegato un altro anno per debuttare e due per diventare titolare;
Handanovic (caso a parte perché esploso tardivo) non giocava in terza serie slovena e sarebbe diventato titolare 5 anni dopo ad Udine dopo un anno di prestito in B a Rimini a 22 anni.

Poi c'è tutta la storia dei 6 milioni, di Raiola e del fratello, ci mancherebbe altro. E ci sono pure limiti tecnici (quel modo di parare in bagher pallavolistico quando si distende lateralmente me lo devono spiegare i preparatori).
Ma non dimentichiamoci nemmeno che parliamo di qualcosa di unico nella storia del gioco.


----------



## fra29 (2 Aprile 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il problema è che oramai prende 6 Milioni, c'è stata la telenovela questa estate ed è odiato dalla maggior parte dell'utenti di questo forum. Ogni giudizio qui oramai non è più razionale. Molti lo vogliono via.
> 
> Se non prendesse 6 M, se non ci fosse stata la telenovela l'estate scorsa ora lo si perdonava. E' normale, è la mente umana, se odi qualcuno non parli bene di lui nemmeno davanti all'evidenza.
> 
> Per me Donnarumma rimane meglio del secondo portiere della Juventus, di Perin e di Reina. Perché ha più di 50 partite in serie A a 19 anni, perché a sedici anni quando debuttò un certo Diego Lopez che dopo essere guarito dall'infortunio non è più rientrato e lo abbiamo dato via. Perché mi ricordo i partitoni che fece fino all'ultima fino alla scorsa stagione. Perché basta andare a leggere i commenti di questo topic fino al maggio 2017 ovvero fine campionato scorso. Tutto il resto sono solo opinioni personali dati dall'astio dell'ambiente che gira intorno a Donnarumma. Io stesso non lo vedo più come un anno fa, ma ancora riesco a scindere le due cose e secondo me il primo gol non è colpa sua e anche questa stagione sta parando molto come da grafico postato da Mefisto94.



Donnarumma fino all'anno scorso doveva fare 7-8 parate a partita, anche Bizzarri si esalta in queste condizioni.
Quest'anno che prende 2-3 tiri a partita becca puntualmente goal, sempre quando serve il miracolo (ricordo solo Chievo) condita da qualche papera..


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Francamente anch'io, nonostante abbia evidenti davanti agli occhi gli errori e la mancata crescita (forse prevedibile vista quell'estate folle) di questa stagione, non ricordo escluso Buffon un portiere così forte così presto.
> 
> E ce ne dimentichiamo troppo facilmente proprio perché l'anno scorso Gigio ha reso routine un rendimento e delle aspettative che non hanno senso in un 18enne, figuriamoci in quel ruolo.
> 
> ...



Tantissimi tifosi lo considerano già come un veterano quando è proprio a l inizio di una carriera che dovrebbe vederlo essere protagonista per altri 20 anni.
Poi tutto può succedere (per esempio nessuno pensava alla fine che avrebbe fatto Pato...) ma sperare di cedere uno dei migliori per qualità a me non è mai sembrata una grandissima cosa... i campioni li devi aggiungere... non toglierne uno per metterne un altro.
I casi di Big ceduti e poi rimpiazzati come si deve sono rarissimi. Oltre al famosissimo caso Zidane - Buffon/Thuram/Nedved non ne ricordo moltissimi altri.
Spesso chi cede un prezzo pregiato lo rimpiazza con più giocatori mediocri...
E se vogliamo veramente tornare al top come detto dal presidente si deve trovare un modo di aggiungere qualità senza togliere quella che hai già. 

Stesso e identico discorso con Suso, Romagnoli o Bonucci...


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tantissimi tifosi lo considerano già come un veterano quando è proprio a l inizio di una carriera che dovrebbe vederlo essere protagonista per altri 20 anni.
> Poi tutto può succedere (per esempio nessuno pensava alla fine che avrebbe fatto Pato...) ma sperare di cedere uno dei migliori per qualità a me non è mai sembrata una grandissima cosa... i campioni li devi aggiungere... non toglierne uno per metterne un altro.
> I casi di Big ceduti e poi rimpiazzati come si deve sono rarissimi. Oltre al famosissimo caso Zidane - Buffon/Thuram/Nedved non ne ricordo moltissimi altri.
> Spesso chi cede un prezzo pregiato lo rimpiazza con più giocatori mediocri...
> ...



Non lo capiranno mai, lascia perdere.

Energia elettrica sprecata.


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Aprile 2018)

ora vale 10000 miliardi di euro ) speriamo che Raiola trovi il pollo per comprare questo qua...


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2018)

Non può giocare dalla prossima Reina?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Aprile 2018)

Far partire l'azione dai piedi di questo qui é stato un errore di Gattuso.
Con i piedi Donnarumma é proprio imbarazzante, un portiere moderne deve saper gestire meglio la palla.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Aprile 2018)

Io dico solo una cosa, Asensio,Isco,Gabriel Jesus,Salah,Griezmann e altri campioni prendono meno di Donnaruma.
Non ho parole.


----------



## koti (4 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tantissimi tifosi lo considerano già come un veterano quando è proprio a l inizio di una carriera che dovrebbe vederlo essere protagonista per altri 20 anni.
> Poi tutto può succedere (per esempio nessuno pensava alla fine che avrebbe fatto Pato...) ma sperare di cedere uno dei migliori per qualità a me non è mai sembrata una grandissima cosa... i campioni li devi aggiungere... non toglierne uno per metterne un altro.
> I casi di Big ceduti e poi rimpiazzati come si deve sono rarissimi. Oltre al famosissimo caso Zidane - Buffon/Thuram/Nedved non ne ricordo moltissimi altri.
> Spesso chi cede un prezzo pregiato lo rimpiazza con più giocatori mediocri...
> ...


Non lo può fare la Juve che fattura il doppio, figuariamoci se possiamo permettercelo noi.


----------



## Butcher (4 Aprile 2018)

Il problema è che guadagna 6 milioni. E quindi viene giustamente giudicato per quello che guadagna.
Quindi fa veramente schifo.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2018)

Intanto ci ha salvato. La miglior giocata della partita insieme alla parata di Handanovic.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Aprile 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Intanto ci ha salvato. La miglior giocata della partita insieme alla parata di Handanovic.



per cortesia dai. Ha fatto be 4 errori che potevano essere tranquillamente gol. Se oggi non abbiamo perso non è grazie a Donnarumma, ma grazie ad Icardi.


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Non lo può fare la Juve che fattura il doppio, figuariamoci se possiamo permettercelo noi.



Non ti sto parlando di fatturato.
Ti parlo di soldi DI TASCA del proprietario. La Juve potrebbe farlo ma non vogliono spendere soldi di tasca, devono per forza spendere i soldi che fatturano, autogestirsi.

Se Li vuole fare la stessa cosa sarebbe stato meglio se fosse rimasto in Cina.
Abbiamo un bisogno impietoso di cash.
Se non investi, al top non ci torni.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per cortesia dai. Ha fatto be 4 errori che potevano essere tranquillamente gol. Se oggi non abbiamo perso non è grazie a Donnarumma, ma grazie ad Icardi.



Ha fatto un errore e mezzo, neanche grave. Poi gli sbagli di Icardi non capisco cosa c.entrino con la sua parata.


----------



## koti (4 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ti sto parlando di fatturato.
> Ti parlo di soldi DI TASCA del proprietario. La Juve potrebbe farlo ma non vogliono spendere soldi di tasca, devono per forza spendere i soldi che fatturano, autogestirsi.
> 
> Se Li vuole fare la stessa cosa sarebbe stato meglio se fosse rimasto in Cina.
> ...


Stai chiedendo uno sceicco in pratica, è chiaro che Li non è quel tipo di proprietario.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, Asensio,Isco,Gabriel Jesus,Salah,Griezmann e altri campioni prendono meno di Donnaruma.
> Non ho parole.



Diamo donnarumma+30 milioni (guadagnati dalla cessione di Bonaventura) e proviamo per Isco,che andrà via e che guadagna quanto questo. La differenza è che isco sposta gli equibri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2018)

In questo momento mi ricorda un certo periodo di Dida, quando faceva prodezze epocali ma la super papera era sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Stai chiedendo uno sceicco in pratica, è chiaro che Li non è quel tipo di proprietario.




Se non puoi mettere quei 200 mln a l'anno per 2 o 3 anni iniziali allora e inutile parlare di tornare al top perche al top non ci torni.


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Aprile 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Stai chiedendo uno sceicco in pratica, è chiaro che Li non è quel tipo di proprietario.



anche io voglio un sceicco o un magnate vero , noi siamo il Milan !


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Aprile 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un errore e mezzo, neanche grave. Poi gli sbagli di Icardi non capisco cosa c.entrino con la sua parata.



Che non esce nell'area piccola!!! Ma soprattutto dato che tu asserisci che ci ha salvato, ovvero se non abbiamo perso è grazie a lui, cosa assolutamente non vera. Poi io conto molti più errori. Ma continuiamo pure a difendere uno che guadagna 6 mln più uno per il fratello.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Che non esce nell'area piccola!!! Ma soprattutto dato che tu asserisci che ci ha salvato, ovvero se non abbiamo perso è grazie a lui, cosa assolutamente non vera. Poi io conto molti più errori. Ma continuiamo pure a difendere uno che guadagna 6 mln più uno per il fratello.



Semplicemente ha fatto tecnicamente una partita mediocre ma con una grande giocata decisiva per il risultato, esattamente come hanno fatto tante volte Cutrone e Silva.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Aprile 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ha fatto tecnicamente una partita mediocre ma con una grande giocata decisiva per il risultato, esattamente come hanno fatto tante volte Cutrone e Silva.



che però non prendono 7 mln all'anno. E' tutta qui la differenza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che però non prendono 7 mln all'anno. E' tutta qui la differenza.



Non hanno un procuratore che ricatta la società


----------



## fra29 (4 Aprile 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Il problema è che guadagna 6 milioni. E quindi viene giustamente giudicato per quello che guadagna.
> Quindi fa veramente schifo.



Il problema è ben più grave.. ad oggi non vale Strakosha..


----------



## gabuz (5 Aprile 2018)

Paperumma inizia ad essere irritante...


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non hanno un procuratore che ricatta la società



Si ma, piuttosto che portare avanti lo slogan inutile schiena dritta (e poi gli dai 7 mln), meglio cercare un punto d'incontro, rinnovare ad una cifra inferiore e magari venderlo grazie all'aiuto del procuratore. In fondo è quello che ha fatto la juve con Pogba, ci ha rimesso 25 mln, ma ne ha presi 110 in totale, quindi 75 netti per uno che oggi fa panchina fissa nel MU e si candida ad essere il re dei flop del mercato estivo degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Aprile 2018)

Oggi (Milan - Inter) stava per fare il bis della papera di Londra... Dà meno certezze rispetto all'anno scorso, come è ovvio per un portiere di 19 anni, che va a corrente alternata. In quel ruolo la maturità agonistica arriva a a 24 o 25 anni.


----------



## PoloNegativo (7 Aprile 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Francamente anch'io, nonostante abbia evidenti davanti agli occhi gli errori e la mancata crescita (forse prevedibile vista quell'estate folle) di questa stagione, non ricordo escluso Buffon un portiere così forte così presto.
> 
> E ce ne dimentichiamo troppo facilmente proprio perché l'anno scorso Gigio ha reso routine un rendimento e delle aspettative che non hanno senso in un 18enne, figuriamoci in quel ruolo.
> 
> ...


Premetto dicendo che Donnarumma vale, secondo me, la cifra reputata qui da molti più alta del suo valore, visti i prezzi del mercato attuale.
Tuttavia non condivido in parte la tua argomentazione di fare il confronto con lo stato della carriera di altri grandi portieri alla sua età. In sostanza il discorso è giusto, ed è il motivo per cui Donnarumma vale quella cifra, essendo il più promettente.
Ma da come esponi il tutto, sembra che la normalità dica che Donnarumma possa fare ancora meglio dei grandi portieri da te citati. Per me non è così, non perché voglia sminuire Donnarumma, ma perché la crescita di un giocatore non è lineare, e tu sei andato a prendere i casi di "successo" su chissà quanti che hanno avuto sorte più negativa. In altre parole hai preso gli esempi di evoluzione "straordinaria" e quindi di grande rarità, che proprio per definizione di rarità, sarà poco probabile rivedere in Donnarumma.
Chiaramente il valore di un giocatore può essere molto diverso da quello che gli viene dato, e magari Il Neuer in eccellenza (che io non ho visto) era poco più scarso di quello appena arrivato al Bayern, e sotto questa ipotesi la sua evoluzione non sarebbe tanto "straordinaria" come sembra. Ma accettando questa ipotesi, il confronto in sé tra lo stato di carriera di Donnarumma e Neuer a quell'età verrebbe meno, essendo falsato da una sottovalutazione tecnica del portiere tedesco.

Insomma, è vero che Donnarumma sia ritenuto il più promettente portiere in giro, e quindi quello con più probabilità di diventare il migliore portiere in futuro, ma la probabilità non significa che sia elevata, essendoci tanti altri portieri un po' meno promettenti di lui, tra cui però ne basta uno che abbia una crescita "eccezionale" per raggiungere o superare Donnarumma.


----------



## Djerry (7 Aprile 2018)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Premetto dicendo che Donnarumma vale, secondo me, la cifra reputata qui da molti più alta del suo valore, visti i prezzi del mercato attuale.
> Tuttavia non condivido in parte la tua argomentazione di fare il confronto con lo stato della carriera di altri grandi portieri alla sua età. In sostanza il discorso è giusto, ed è il motivo per cui Donnarumma vale quella cifra, essendo il più promettente.
> Ma da come esponi il tutto, sembra che la normalità dica che Donnarumma possa fare ancora meglio dei grandi portieri da te citati. Per me non è così, non perché voglia sminuire Donnarumma, ma perché la crescita di un giocatore non è lineare, e tu sei andato a prendere i casi di "successo" su chissà quanti che hanno avuto sorte più negativa. In altre parole hai preso gli esempi di evoluzione "straordinaria" e quindi di grande rarità, che proprio per definizione di rarità, sarà poco probabile rivedere in Donnarumma.
> Chiaramente il valore di un giocatore può essere molto diverso da quello che gli viene dato, e magari Il Neuer in eccellenza (che io non ho visto) era poco più scarso di quello appena arrivato al Bayern, e sotto questa ipotesi la sua evoluzione non sarebbe tanto "straordinaria" come sembra. Ma accettando questa ipotesi, il confronto in sé tra lo stato di carriera di Donnarumma e Neuer a quell'età verrebbe meno, essendo falsato da una sottovalutazione tecnica del portiere tedesco.
> ...



Tutto sacrosanto, assolutamente.

Infatti mi limitavo a fissare il momento in una diapositiva, e non a caso quel prezzo alto che potrebbe apparirci anche sproporzionato per quello che vediamo in campo è proprio tale per quella "probabilità di diventare il migliore portiere in futuro" che citi.
Chi compra Gigio compra quella probabilità, non il miglior portiere oggi o il sicuro migliore domani.

D'altronde se ci fosse una linearità tra potenziale previsto ed effettivo realizzato, per cui se prendi un giocatore sai già cosa diventerà, non sarebbe così bello e vario il mondo dello scouting, del calciomercato e dei tifosi che si esprimono.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Aprile 2018)

Cerchiamo di non fare cavolate please


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2018)

Ragazzi non ne prende più una. Non è completamente responsabile ma ogni tiro un po' angolato rischia sempre di fucilarlo...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non ne prende più una. Non è completamente responsabile ma ogni tiro un po' angolato rischia sempre di fucilarlo...



E' cosi.. 6 mln di euro


----------



## cobalto59 (8 Aprile 2018)

Ogni tiro dalla distanza è un pericolo pubblico..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Aprile 2018)

Speriamo che qualcuno ci caschi, dovevamo venderlo questa estate ed eravamo quasi tutti d'accordo che non l'avremmo più venduto a quelle cifre


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2018)

Sopravvalutato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2018)

Fuori dalle palle, raccomandato


----------



## pazzomania (9 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fuori dalle palle, raccomandato



Sarà facilissimo con quelle prestazioni e i soldi che vogliamo 

Dovremo tenercelo, e da un lato preferisco, voglio vederlo ancora una stagione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sarà facilissimo con quelle prestazioni e i soldi che vogliamo
> 
> Dovremo tenercelo, e da un lato preferisco, voglio vederlo ancora una stagione.



Nono è una exit strategy, prenderemo meno ma andrà, c'è la volontà di tutti ormai.
E poi se restasse farebbe panchina, Reina è più forte ad oggi.

Il che è tutto dire.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nono è una exit strategy, prenderemo meno ma andrà, c'è la volontà di tutti ormai.
> E poi se restasse farebbe panchina, Reina è più forte ad oggi.
> 
> Il che è tutto dire.



Io dubito assai Gigio voglia andarsene. Anzi ci metto la mano sul fuoco voglia restare.

E' tutto il resto del mondo che vuole che vada.


----------



## fra29 (9 Aprile 2018)

Facile fare buone parate quando prendi 10 tiri a partita. Anche Brignoli si esalta in queste condizioni.. 
i suoi limiti sono venuti fuori quest'anno, 1-2 tiri e 1 goal. sempre. Non ha portato punti (a memoria solo con il Toro) è in più ha aggiunto qualche papera, alcune colossali (Londra).
Soprattutto mi pare sia peggiorato molto anche sui tiri da fuori.. se la palla è angolata non la prende mai. una parata come quella di Consigli non la fa..


----------



## DrHouse (9 Aprile 2018)

a portieri invertiti avremmo vinto 2-0.

e dall'altro lato c'era Consigli, non Handanovic.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' cosi.. 6 mln di euro



ma quest'estate dov'eri?
ti ricordi che lo stavamo perdendo a zero? sarebbe stato meglio? 
è ovvio che lo abbiamo tenuto a quelle cifre per poterlo poi vendere e non perdere i potenziali 80/100 mln che si pensava valesse lo scorso anno
quest'anno non si è confermato e sicuramente varrà di meno ma partirà senza troppi problemi


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sarà facilissimo con quelle prestazioni e i soldi che vogliamo
> 
> Dovremo tenercelo, e da un lato preferisco, voglio vederlo ancora una stagione.



Ultimamente prende dei gol che boh....non pare nemmeno lo stesso


----------



## pazzomania (9 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ultimamente prende dei gol che boh....non pare nemmeno lo stesso



Si, abbastanza da pollo. Mi sembra strano anche a me.

Però come ho detto spesso, ci sta dargli ancora un' occasione.

Ho come la sensazione che sia la classica stagione post-notorietà, dove tra cambiamenti interni dovuti all' età e periodo di assestamento dovuto a tutta la sua situazione, sia un po' rimbambito ed in una sorta di limbo mentale.

Secondo me la prossima stagione la farà alla grande.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, abbastanza da pollo. Mi sembra strano anche a me.
> 
> Però come ho detto spesso, ci sta dargli ancora un' occasione.
> 
> ...



Io credo anche pesi la pressione e quell'ingaggio (che sa di non valere)


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io dubito assai Gigio voglia andarsene. Anzi ci metto la mano sul fuoco voglia restare.
> 
> E' tutto il resto del mondo che vuole che vada.



Donnarumma (e non gigggio, Donnarumma) usa Raiola come scudo ma.gli fa comodo, la pensa come lui, che vada sto schifoso.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo anche pesi la pressione e quell'ingaggio (che sa di non valere)



Mah non lo so, quella gente non credo abbia una reale idea del valore dei soldi, è cresciuto ricco, che se ne dica.

Se invece intendi la pressione MEDIATICA dovuta all' ingaggio...potrebbe pure essere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah non lo so, quella gente non credo abbia una reale idea del valore dei soldi, è cresciuto ricco, che se ne dica.
> 
> Se invece intendi la pressione MEDIATICA dovuta all' ingaggio...potrebbe pure essere.



Si si parlo solo di pressione mediatica..


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2018)

Io leggo veramente troppe critiche verso questo ragazzo. Da lui si pretendono sempre miracoli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2018)

Prima parata della stagione


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2018)

Mai negato che abbia dei riflessi eccezionali (ma non è tutto per essere un grande portiere). Oggi ci ha salvati e glielo riconosco. Bravo!


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mai negato che abbia dei riflessi eccezionali (ma non è tutto per essere un grande portiere). Oggi ci ha salvati e glielo riconosco. Bravo!



Dai e piu facile migliorare sui tiri da fuori che migliorare i riflessi.
Il giocatore ha un potenziale altissimo. Tra i piu alti mai visti per un portiere. 
Se non avesse quel procuratore sarei sicuro che tempo un paio d'anni e qualche occasione buona di mettersi in mostra (CL e Europeo) e si giochera il titolo di migliore portiere al mondo.


----------



## fra29 (15 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mai negato che abbia dei riflessi eccezionali (ma non è tutto per essere un grande portiere). Oggi ci ha salvati e glielo riconosco. Bravo!



In effetti sembra esser più in difficoltà quando la parata fa pensata..
Soprattutto sui tiri da fuori non sfrutta il suo potenziale..


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2018)

Grandissima notizia questa parata strepitosa


Il valore di mercato stava scendendo


Via


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Grandissima notizia questa parata strepitosa
> 
> 
> Il valore di mercato stava scendendo
> ...



.


----------



## fra29 (18 Aprile 2018)

Miracolo da 1 punto
Papera + incertezza da -2 punti


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2018)

E' colpa di Raiola. Chissenefrega se giochi nel Milan e guadagni 6 milioni. Lo vorrei vedere nel Real Madrid fare ste papere, per vedere Zidane che gli farebbe.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' colpa di Raiola. Chissenefrega se giochi nel Milan e guadagni 6 milioni. Lo vorrei vedere nel Real Madrid fare ste papere, per vedere Zidane che gli farebbe.



Al Real lo fanno allo spiedo dopo una papera del genere. Lì non ci pensano due volte a cacciare un allenatore se non vince la CL figuriamoci coi portieri. E queste dovrebbero essere anche le nostre abitudini ma purtroppo abbiamo dimenticato chi siamo


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Al Real lo fanno allo spiedo dopo una papera del genere. Lì non ci pensano due volte a cacciare un allenatore se non vince la CL figuriamoci coi portieri. E queste dovrebbero essere anche le nostre abitudini ma purtroppo abbiamo dimenticato chi siamo


Abbiamo perso (da anni) lo stile Milan, quello vero. 30 anni fa non sarebbe mai successo di regalare tutti sti soldi ad un giovane, solo per i capricci suoi e del suo procuratore.


----------



## bmb (18 Aprile 2018)

Ha salvato il risultato anche stasera con un'altra partita illogica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2018)

Quest'anno è così, parate miracolose fuori dalla concezione umana intervallate da papere e imprecisioni.

Sono sempre convinto che sia solo una questione di testa e di situazione famigliare/procura.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Aprile 2018)

Io me lo terrei sempre


----------



## The Ripper (19 Aprile 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io me lo terrei sempre



idem


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io me lo terrei sempre



Prima di Donnarumma, se c'è da cedere qualcuno, farei partire Suso. Donnarumma deve muoversi solo per offerte assurde. Almeno 100 M.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cvd
> 
> 
> Cesso raccomandato



Buongiorno


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Maggio 2018)

70 mln minimo.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

la seconda papera era come quella di Dida contro il Leeds


----------



## PoloNegativo (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma quanti errori ha commesso nelle partite più importanti della stagione?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2018)

Sopravvalutato.


----------



## fra29 (9 Maggio 2018)

Ste parere non esistono.. 
va bene che è un gonfiato e sopravvalutato ma non esiste una doppia papera simile.
Raiola era quello che faceva giocare da cano Ibra per partire a poco dall'Ajax..
Queste robe nemmemo Cordaz ubriaco le combina..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Maggio 2018)

Ha fatto una parata in tutta la stagione, quella contro il Napoli, consegnando lo scudetto alla Juve

Oggi gli ha consegnato la coppa italia


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2018)

Imbarazzante, se Raiola lo porta via gliene sono grato


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Maggio 2018)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Ma quanti errori ha commesso nelle partite più importanti della stagione?



Papere sempre nelle partite più in vista, viene da pensare malissimo.


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una parata in tutta la stagione, quella contro il Napoli, consegnando lo scudetto alla Juve
> 
> Oggi gli ha consegnato la coppa italia



Juventino vero.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Maggio 2018)

Per dire un po di tempo fa quello che tutti dicono ora cioè "a me sembra che donnarumma giochi contro il Milan" sono quasi stato preso x scemo..i risultati ora sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## The P (9 Maggio 2018)

per fortuna ha già un piede fuori da milanello quest'essere indegno.


----------



## koti (9 Maggio 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> per fortuna ha già un piede fuori da milanello quest'essere indegno.


Secondo me con quello stipendio non se lo prende nessuno manco se lo regaliamo, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Maggio 2018)

Pepe Reina es mi portero.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Maggio 2018)

Secondo me Di Stefano ha ragione. Altro che 70 milioni, lo venderemo a 30-40.


----------



## bmb (9 Maggio 2018)

Milan o altrove, se vuole diventare qualcuno deve abbandonare il maiale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo me Di Stefano ha ragione. Altro che 70 milioni, lo venderemo a 30-40.



Eh vabbè dopo stasera pure a meno

Ieri era un'altra storia


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè dopo stasera pure a meno
> 
> Ieri era un'altra storia



Pensa che Calabria dopo la gara contro la Roma costava 50mln


----------



## 13-33 (9 Maggio 2018)

Poi qualcuno dira "no si tocca a meno di 120 milioni"
Io no per la prestazione di sta sera ma l'estata scorsa e il fatto che continua a dire che il suo futuro se ne occupa Raiola puo andare. Speriamo che un club ci porta magari 50 milioni piu bonus e CIAO.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2018)

Deve svegliarsi.

Sinceramente? Mi sento di dire che "sopporterei"una sua permanenza solo se lascia il maiale. Ne va della sua carriera e dei nostri fegati.


----------



## Gunnar67 (9 Maggio 2018)

Il problema è che quest'anno quando il gioco si fa duro lui va in tilt. Era successo anche a Londra con l'Arsenal.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Maggio 2018)

Oggi è stato squallido, ma hanno fatto pena TUTTI. TUTTI. La mia stima per Donnarumma come uomo è pari a zero, non ha alibi stasera, ma mi sembra troppo comodo e troppo semplicistico dargli tutte le colpe.

Con un portiere normale avremmo perso 2-0. Ma avremmo comunque perso senza toccare palla.


----------



## Serginho (10 Maggio 2018)

Alla fine se non sei serio e tranquillo ne risenti in campo


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Pensa che Calabria dopo la gara contro la Roma costava 50mln



Mi prendi in giro?


PS è stata solo ed esclusivamente colpa di Donnavventura ieri


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Maggio 2018)

Questo si sta rovinando.

Rispetto a uno o due anni fa invece di migliorare si é involuto: Questa stagione con ha incassato un nuovo record personale sui veri disastri. Sulla linea continua ad essere forte e reattivo, ma il controllo del area di rigore é pari a zero, i piedi rimangono ferri da stiro e tiri rasoterra continuano ad essere un'incognita per questo portiere.

Insomma, se non fosse per l'eta nessuno se lo filerebbe...specialmente non con quel ingaggio faraonico e Raiola pronto a rompere le scattole ogni giorno.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2018)

Ieri sera ero nero con lui, non ho voluto scrivere nulla. 

Detto questo è giovanissimo, cose cosi possono capitare, purtroppo per lui il suo procuratore ha ben pensato di mettergli addosso una pressione eccessiva con un ingaggio fuori luogo, ha ben pensato di farlo rompere con i tifosi che non lo amano, difendono e proteggono più come prima.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Maggio 2018)

Grande Gigio!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2018)

Altro errore....


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Maggio 2018)

Bisogna ammettere che Raiola come venditore di fumo é il numero uno indiscusso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2018)

6 milioni


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Maggio 2018)

Ma basta oh, ma se ne andasse a ****** definitivamente l'anno prossimo. Basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2018)

Chiudiamola qui dai. 
Poteva essere una bella storia, così non è stato.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2018)

Ma che gli è successo?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Maggio 2018)

E Raiola ha rovinato anche quest'altro suo assistito. Il bello che non è nemmeno una questione di soldi perché ha uno stipendio che nessuno gli avrebbe offerto.

E' da tenere per dispetto


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2018)

Modigliani si sta rigirando nella tomba. Comunque avrà anche potenzialità da campione ma è troppo stupido per diventare un top. La testa è fondamentale.


----------



## Pivellino (13 Maggio 2018)

Spero lo vendano, la carriera di Buffon se la sogna questo.

ps. certo è da qualche giorno che l'idea che lo faccia a posta su imbeccata del maiale mi assilla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Maggio 2018)

Non ne tiene una.


----------



## Milanista (13 Maggio 2018)

Errori tecnici da lega pro, altro che Modigliani. Volevamo un campioncino a cui affezionarci, ma dollarumma non lo è.


----------



## Milanlove (13 Maggio 2018)

adesso lo vendiamo a 180 milioni e ci facciamo il mercato per la prossima stagione... sì sì


6 milioni all'anno, grande Mirabelli, tu si che hai fregato quel babbeo di Raiola... sì sì


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2018)

Ma il pizzaiolo rompe le balle sono quando gioca bene? No perchè quando il suo assistito rifila chiaviche in serie non fiata il panzone.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Maggio 2018)

l'anno scorso si viveva nel terrore che lo vendessero...quest'estate vivremo nel terrore che non lo vendano.....ahahahahah


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> adesso lo vendiamo a 180 milioni e ci facciamo il mercato per la prossima stagione... sì sì
> 
> 
> 6 milioni all'anno, grande Mirabelli, tu si che hai fregato quel babbeo di Raiola... sì sì




Poi la gente tira le bestemmie quando qua qualcuno diceva che andava bene a vederlo anche a 40 milioni l'anno scorso


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (13 Maggio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Spero lo vendano, la carriera di Buffon se la sogna questo.
> 
> ps. certo è da qualche giorno che l'idea che lo faccia a posta su imbeccata del maiale mi assilla.



Anche io ho gli stessi dubbi. Mi pare stupefacente l'involuzione improvvisa


----------



## Hellscream (13 Maggio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Spero lo vendano, la carriera di Buffon se la sogna questo.
> 
> ps. certo è da qualche giorno che l'idea che lo faccia a posta su imbeccata del maiale mi assilla.



Io sono sicuro che sia così, ma al 100% proprio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Poi la gente tira le bestemmie quando qua qualcuno diceva che andava bene a vederlo anche a 40 milioni l'anno scorso



fosse arrivato qualcuno con 40 mil l'avrebbero venduto, la realtà è che gli unici veramente interessati erano i gobbi e immagina quale sarebbe stata l'offerta di occhio di falco?


----------



## Schism75 (13 Maggio 2018)

Domenica non deve giocare.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Maggio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Modigliani si sta rigirando nella tomba. Comunque avrà anche potenzialità da campione ma è troppo stupido per diventare un top. La testa è fondamentale.





Pivellino ha scritto:


> Spero lo vendano, la carriera di Buffon se la sogna questo.
> 
> ps. certo è da qualche giorno che l'idea che lo faccia a posta su imbeccata del maiale mi assilla.



Comincio a pensarlo pure io.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Maggio 2018)

Domenica prossima deve giocare Storari, in questo momento è un handicap(pato)


----------



## 1972 (13 Maggio 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> adesso lo vendiamo a 180 milioni e ci facciamo il mercato per la prossima stagione... sì sì
> 
> 
> 6 milioni all'anno, grande Mirabelli, tu si che hai fregato quel babbeo di Raiola... sì sì



c'e' chi di milioni ne prende 7,5 e doveva portarci in cl facile,facile......


----------



## 666psycho (13 Maggio 2018)

Andrà via e tornerà un fenomeno... mi sembra che sta remando contro, inspiegabile la sua involuzione...


----------



## Milanlove (13 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Poi la gente tira le bestemmie quando qua qualcuno diceva che andava bene a vederlo anche a 40 milioni l'anno scorso


la verità è che Donnarumma è un fenomeno mediatico più che altro. Nessuno avrà mai provato a prenderlo seriamente, altrimenti Raiola l'avrebbe già portato via. Non è che tutti i club hanno l'anello al naso, non è che tutti i club hanno un DS come Mirabelli.

E c'erano tifosi del Milan esaltati per come Mirabelli aveva condotto la trattativa. Probabilmente Raiola dalla firma del rinnovo ad oggi credo che non abbia ancora smesso di ridere...




1972 ha scritto:


> c'e' chi di milioni ne prende 7,5 e doveva portarci in cl facile,facile......



errori su errori.

Errori che pagheremo caro ora con il ffp.


----------



## Albijol (27 Maggio 2018)

Dopo la partita di ieri credo proprio che il Liverpool alzerà l'offerta per Donnarumma


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dopo la partita di ieri credo proprio che il Liverpool alzerà l'offerta per Donnarumma



Da un peracottaro ad un altro, insomma. Speriamo.


----------



## Djici (27 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dopo la partita di ieri credo proprio che il Liverpool alzerà l'offerta per Donnarumma



Non ho seguito molte partite del Liverpool quest'anno.
Ma Mignolet ha veramente fatto peggio di quella cosa che hanno messo in porta per la finale?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Maggio 2018)

Errori, quelli degli ultimi tempi che sono un campanello d'allarme veramente grande. E' vero, il talento c'è, è giovane etc. Ma onestamente a me sembrano proprio errori dovuti ad una mancata concentrazione o ad un mancato impegno. Della serie "Sono già il portiere più forte ed ho pure i soldoni. Che mi frega?"


----------



## Goro (29 Maggio 2018)

Il simbolo dei giovani calciatori di oggi, strapagati per il potenziale che per le reali capacità ecco come reagiscono, la curva d'apprendimento scende in picchiata


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Maggio 2018)

È una pippa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Maggio 2018)

Donnarumma resta 
(xkè a quelle cifre nessuno se lo fila) 

speriamo nel silenzio del maiale nella stagione 2018/19


----------



## Albijol (9 Giugno 2018)

Purtroppo comincio a pensare che chi proponeva di venderlo l'anno scorso avesse ragione. Avremmo racimolato cmq 30-40 milioni e ci saremmo risparmiati il suo ingaggio mostruso, le sue prestazioni orride (uno dei peggiori portieri per gol subiti rispetto ai tiri in porta) e il ridicolo milione che diamo a suo fratello.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Giugno 2018)

Forza Gigio!
Prendi questo diploma!!!


----------



## markjordan (1 Agosto 2018)

situazione drammatica , ma l'avete visto ? non puo' giocare o si svaluta e il milan perde
ha bisogno di ritrovarsi di testa , panchina e poi via a pochissimo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> situazione drammatica , ma l'avete visto ? non puo' giocare o si svaluta e il milan perde
> ha bisogno di ritrovarsi di testa , panchina e poi via a pochissimo


mamma mia veramente inguardabile...con i piedi poi non ne parliamo...ormai a grandi livelli è strafinito....scegliendo Raiola farà una carriera alla Balotelli se tutto va bene...inutile dire che deve giocare Reina in un mondo meritocratico...ma sappiamo come funziona dalle parti di Milanello purtroppo...


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Cmq c'e' sempre una squadra in giro che avrebbe bisogno di un portiere se la situazione Courtois si sblocca...Magari invece di prendere Reina (come chiede Sarri)si prendono Donnarumma.


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2018)

Possibile non ci sia nessuno nessuno che lo vuole?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Agosto 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Possibile non ci sia nessuno nessuno che lo vuole?



Con quell'ingaggio non se lo fila nessuno purtroppo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Agosto 2018)

Un portiere, un rebus.


----------



## robs91 (25 Agosto 2018)

Basta con questo qui,è un cesso.Punto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Agosto 2018)

Io lo dico da giugno che deve giocare Reina.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Agosto 2018)

Giusto così...uno normale ormai avrebbe capito che questo è un cesso raccomandato...ma tanto con la Roma già so che giocherà comunque...come so che giocherà rodriguez e non laxalt ecc...la meritocrazia a Milanello non esiste...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Portiere al di sotto del normale pagato il doppio di Handanovic che salva l'Inter un giorno sì e l'altro pure

Ok


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2018)

Questa prima partita segue il trend dell'anno scorso, non si può dire sia lui il responabile di tutto ma c'è sempre la sensazione di avere in porta un portiere qualunque che non fa più la differenza.
Se non svolta, Reina sarà titolare entro due partite.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Agosto 2018)

una bella parata l'ha fatta...quando ormai non serviva più a una sega….


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa prima partita segue il trend dell'anno scorso, non si può dire sia lui il responabile di tutto ma c'è sempre la sensazione di avere in porta un portiere qualunque che non fa più la differenza.
> Se non svolta, Reina sarà titolare entro due partite.



proprio adesso che i rapporti con raiola si sono calmati, scordiamoci che gattuso lo sbatta in panca, così il maiale tornerebbe a parlare e a mettere pressione a un ambiente già sulla graticola.

reina giocherà solo le coppe, rassegnamoci.


----------



## sette (26 Agosto 2018)

Clamoroso bluff calcistico


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Agosto 2018)

Da quando è stato ingaggiato Reina non ne azzecca più una. Ci mancava solo la questione portieri.


----------



## Albijol (26 Agosto 2018)

Ma perché i difensori gli passano la palla? Quando ero giovane e giocavo a calcetto la regola era di non passare mai la palla a quello con i piedi più a banana della squadra, perché anche se era ovviamente senza marcatura avrebbe comunque combinato disastri. Perché non viene messa in pratica questa funzionale regoletta nel Milan? E non mi dilungo sulle sue sempre più frequenti papere, avete già scritto tutto voi


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> *Ma perché i difensori gli passano la palla? *Quando ero giovane e giocavo a calcetto la regola era di non passare mai la palla a quello con i piedi più a banana della squadra, perché anche se era ovviamente senza marcatura avrebbe comunque combinato disastri. Perché non viene messa in pratica questa funzionale regoletta nel Milan? E non mi dilungo sulle sue sempre più frequenti papere, avete già scritto tutto voi



E' roba da pazzi.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2018)

Ieri non era tra i principali colpevoli, sia chiaro, però da un portiere che guadagna sei milioni pretendo la parata sul tiro che ha portato sul 2-2 il Napoli.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché i difensori gli passano la palla? Quando ero giovane e giocavo a calcetto la regola era di non passare mai la palla a quello con i piedi più a banana della squadra, perché anche se era ovviamente senza marcatura avrebbe comunque combinato disastri. Perché non viene messa in pratica questa funzionale regoletta nel Milan? E non mi dilungo sulle sue sempre più frequenti papere, avete già scritto tutto voi



Molto semplice. Perché manca una regola "etica", non tecnica: i giocatori non si aiutano. Il difensore la ripassa al portiere perché non sa a chi altro passarla. Ho giocato a calcetto (e ci gioco ancora, nonostante l'età), e la prima cosa che mi viene in mente quando vedo un compagno pressato è di correre in suo aiuto. Invece nel Milan tutti sembrano tenere le posizioni quasi per paura di muoversi. Mi sembra un blocco mentale di cui faccio fatica a capirne la ragione. Quando il gioco da basso lo fanno le altre squadre, vedi che il giocatore che ha palla dispone sempre di almeno due compagni disponibili a ricevere su cui scaricare la pressione. Altrimenti dai una pedata al pallone e lo spedisci nella metacampo avversaria. Non so che altro dire.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché i difensori gli passano la palla? Quando ero giovane e giocavo a calcetto la regola era di non passare mai la palla a quello con i piedi più a banana della squadra, perché anche se era ovviamente senza marcatura avrebbe comunque combinato disastri. Perché non viene messa in pratica questa funzionale regoletta nel Milan? E non mi dilungo sulle sue sempre più frequenti papere, avete già scritto tutto voi


gli passano la palla perché glielo "impone"il proprio allenatore


----------



## Tessar (26 Agosto 2018)

Mistero calcistico l'involuzione di questo ragazzo!


----------



## malos (26 Agosto 2018)

Si Modigliani.....al limite le teste fake di Modigliani dei burloni di Livorno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Settembre 2018)

Ieri molto bene, soprattutto in quell'uscita ai 30 m su El Shaarawy dove ci ha veramente salvati da quell'imbucata, il faraone sarebbe andato dritto in porta altrimenti. Sul gol di Fazio non ci poteva fare praticamente nulla a mio giudizio.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Settembre 2018)

Tessar ha scritto:


> Mistero calcistico l'involuzione di questo ragazzo!



Per me invece nessun mistero, si vede da lontano sia una questione di testa.. ma guarda bene che Gigione sta tornando, con Reina da vicino non ha alternativa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Settembre 2018)

E' un citofono.


----------



## Tobi (16 Settembre 2018)

Scarso... Cragno oggi gli ha insegnato come si para


----------



## JohnDoe (16 Settembre 2018)

ridatemi Lehman !


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Settembre 2018)

Anche quest'anno ci costerà una decina di punti, as usual


----------



## LadyRoss (16 Settembre 2018)

Cragno oggi meglio dell’uomo ragno....
Il nostro oggi un po’ un sacco di patate....


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2018)

Ma come diavolo ha fatto a prendere il gol ? 

Ha fatto una buona parata sul primo tiro ma sul secondo boh.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2018)

Le incertezze cominciano davvero a essere troppe.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2018)

Una zavorra


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Settembre 2018)

Ogni tiro è un gol.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2018)

Voglio Reina in porta.


----------



## malos (16 Settembre 2018)

E' bravo quanto bello.


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Settembre 2018)

questo e' un balottelli 2..finira' come lui..una promessa che non cresce, il tiro del cagliari era parabile


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2018)

3 tiri 2 pali 1gol 6 milioni netti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Settembre 2018)

Ci sono portiere piu bravi che prendono 1/6 (al massimo) del suo stipendio. Incredibile.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Settembre 2018)

Cappellarumma.


----------



## Sotiris (17 Settembre 2018)

In tempi non sospetti, quando tutti lodavano Fassone e Mirabelli (tanto quanto oggi si sbava su Maldini e Leonardo) dissi che il primo errore della scorsa campagna acquisti fu la conferma di Donnarumma e che Donnarumma sarebbe diventato il Balotelli della porta.
Purtroppo, ad oggi, i fatti dicono che non mi sbagliavo.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ci sono portiere piu bravi che prendono 1/6 (al massimo) del suo stipendio. Incredibile.



Tra cui lo stesso Cragno


----------



## Albijol (17 Settembre 2018)

Purtroppo è un bluff, diciamo che noi tifosi attenti ce ne siamo accorti da un annetto. Ha le saponette di marsiglia al posto delle mani, Gigio vale uno Strakosha qualunque che però prende un quinto del suo stipendo.


----------



## Black (17 Settembre 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è un bluff, diciamo che noi tifosi attenti ce ne siamo accorti da un annetto. Ha le saponette di marsiglia al posto delle mani, Gigio vale uno Strakosha qualunque che però prende un quinto del suo stipendo.



purtroppo hai ragione. Facile dirlo ora (lo dico anche per me stesso), ma era meglio lasciarlo andare 2 anni fa. Purtroppo tutti pensavamo di avere il nuovo Buffon tra le mani, invece è un portiere qualsiasi, solo con un pesantissimo stipendio da top player


----------



## zlatan (17 Settembre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> In tempi non sospetti, quando tutti lodavano Fassone e Mirabelli (tanto quanto oggi si sbava su Maldini e Leonardo) dissi che il primo errore della scorsa campagna acquisti fu la conferma di Donnarumma e che Donnarumma sarebbe diventato il Balotelli della porta.
> Purtroppo, ad oggi, i fatti dicono che non mi sbagliavo.



Non hanno assolutamente sbagliato. Al momento del rinnovo, era considerato uno dei migliori portieri in prospettiva, francamente era più probabile fosse così, piuttosto che si rivelasse un Leman o un Pagotto qualunque. E siccome la prosepttiva era perderlo a zero, il rinnovo era obbligatorio. Certo adesso che sembra una pippa, è facile parlare, ma io aspetterei un attimo prima di bollarlo come un Balotelli qualunque, è giovane e può sbagliare. Abbiamo capito che non sarà mai Buffon, ma ripeto neanche un pippone qualunque...


----------



## davidelynch (17 Settembre 2018)

Probabilmente è un portiere normalissimo che alterna parate senza senso ad errori da dilettante, l'anomalia sta nel suo stipendio assurdo.


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Settembre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> In tempi non sospetti, quando tutti lodavano Fassone e Mirabelli (tanto quanto oggi si sbava su Maldini e Leonardo) dissi che il primo errore della scorsa campagna acquisti fu la conferma di Donnarumma e che Donnarumma sarebbe diventato il Balotelli della porta.
> Purtroppo, ad oggi, i fatti dicono che non mi sbagliavo.



Purtroppo i fatti, allo stato attuale, dicono questo. Per quanto aveva mostrato fino al momento del rinnovo, io credo sia stato giusto cercare di trattenerlo, ma entro un certo limite di ingaggio, probabilmente non superiore ai 4 milioni annui. E anche così, le prestazioni in campo mostrano che sarebbe stato pagato troppo. 
Da giovane promessa, coccolato dai tifosi, mostrava la sicurezza di un veterano e interventi da top d ruolo (mi viene in mente la parata all'ultimo minuto su kedhira in Milan-Juve di 2 anni fa), seppur mostrando sempre una tecnica tuttaltro che priva di lacune. Dall'estate scorsa, la sicurezza è sparita, qualche grande parata ancora la fa, ma sporadicamente, le lacune tecniche ci sono ancora e ne fa sfoggio in ogni partita, in ogni uscita. E' giovane, e le lacune potrà smussarle, anche se dubito sia così giovane da eliminarle, ma è un Raiolas strapagato, la balotellizzazione è dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Albijol (17 Settembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> purtroppo hai ragione. Facile dirlo ora (lo dico anche per me stesso), ma era meglio lasciarlo andare 2 anni fa. Purtroppo tutti pensavamo di avere il nuovo Buffon tra le mani, invece è un portiere qualsiasi, solo con un pesantissimo stipendio da top player



L'estate 2017 lo volevano letteralmente tutti (dalla Juve al Psg), solo che anche i più ricchi avrebbero speso max 30 milioni per un giocatore in scadenza di un anno. Il piano di Fassone era condivisibile: rinnovo a Gigio a una cifra folle, tanto lo rivendo l'anno dopo a 70 milioni. Purtroppo il piano di Fassone è andato a donnine quando Gigio ha cominciao col non parare nemmeno le mozzarelle e ha finito con la prestazione tragica in finale di Coppa Italia.


----------



## Black (17 Settembre 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'estate 2017 lo volevano letteralmente tutti (dalla Juve al Psg), solo che anche i più ricchi avrebbero speso max 30 milioni per un giocatore in scadenza di un anno. Il piano di Fassone era condivisibile: rinnovo a Gigio a una cifra folle, tanto lo rivendo l'anno dopo a 70 milioni. Purtroppo il piano di Fassone è andato a donnine quando Gigio ha cominciao col non parare nemmeno le mozzarelle e ha finito con la prestazione tragica in finale di Coppa Italia.



proprio così. Il vero timore che c'era in quel momento era che andasse alla Juve a gratis e poi diventasse il nuovo Buffon a costo zero da loro. Mi ricordo che tutti impazzivamo al solo pensiero in quel periodo.


----------



## zlatan (17 Settembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> proprio così. Il vero timore che c'era in quel momento era che andasse alla Juve a gratis e poi diventasse il nuovo Buffon a costo zero da loro. Mi ricordo che tutti impazzivamo al solo pensiero in quel periodo.



No ma è troppo difficile da capire. Tutti bravi adesso che sembra Pagotto o Pizzaballa...


----------



## vota DC (17 Settembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> purtroppo hai ragione. Facile dirlo ora (lo dico anche per me stesso), ma era meglio lasciarlo andare 2 anni fa. Purtroppo tutti pensavamo di avere il nuovo Buffon tra le mani, invece è un portiere qualsiasi, solo con un pesantissimo stipendio da top player



No. I portieri qualsiasi a 17 sono scarsissimi, questo sta dando dei segnali che a 30 invece di essere maturo e fortissimo sarà più debole che a 17.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2018)

Il tiro del cagliaritano, quei tiri sporchi, sono i peggiori per i portieri...ti mandano completamente fuori tempo...Pippo Inzaghi non ha mai saputo colpire bene il pallone, ha sempre fatto tiri sporchi e per i portieri sono sempre stati difficili... se ieri sera l'avesse presa bene probabilmente Gigio l'avrebbe pure parata.


----------



## sunburn (17 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il tiro del cagliaritano, quei tiri sporchi, sono i peggiori per i portieri...ti mandano completamente fuori tempo...Pippo Inzaghi non ha mai saputo colpire bene il pallone, ha sempre fatto tiri sporchi e per i portieri sono sempre stati difficili... se ieri sera l'avesse presa bene probabilmente Gigio l'avrebbe pure parata.



No. Non l'ha presa per il solito errore che fa dalla prima partita in serie a. Non spinge con le gambe e si butta per terra come un sacco di patate. Quest'anno ci è già costato tre punti. Basta giustificarlo. Panchina e stop.


----------



## sunburn (17 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No ma è troppo difficile da capire. Tutti bravi adesso che sembra Pagotto o Pizzaballa...


Io lo penso sin dalla prima stagione. Mai viste tutte le qualità di cui tutti parlavano. Quando lo dicevo mi prendevo anche gli insulti. Eppure bastava guardare le partite e non farsi incantare dalla favola strappalacrime del bambino prodigio uscito dalla primavera, destinato a diventare capitano e bandiera ecc. I primi due gol che prese in serie a sono il manifesto del Donnarumma portiere e da allora l'unico miglioramento è stato nel bonifico a fine mese.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2018)

Questo non deve vedere più il campo


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2018)

Mi spiace, ma oggi con quei cambi sciagurati è indifendibile.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Settembre 2018)

Cragno è più forte, anche Skorupski


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2018)

Bravo Paperumma, per avere la porta inviolata è sufficiente che non tirino mai nello specchio

Ah e il "miracolo" sul secondo gol, gliel'hanno buttata addosso e lui prontamente l'ha sistemata per quello lì


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2018)

Se il nostro """allenatore""" ha le palle (ma ha dimostrato di non averle), a questo qui il campo lo fa vedere con il binocolo fino a gennaio, quando lo cacceranno a pedate nel culo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2018)

E il bello è che appena prima aveva chiesto "attenzione" ai compagni...


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2018)

Ragazzi attualmente tranne quel cesso di Marchetti Gigio Donnarumma è il portiere titolare peggiore della Serie A. Chi dice il contrario o è in malafede o ha la cataratta


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Settembre 2018)

Due bei calcioni nel sedere. Voglio Reina.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Settembre 2018)

Abbiati a fine carriera gli dà le piste a sto essere immondo.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (23 Settembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ah e il "miracolo" sul secondo gol, gliel'hanno buttata addosso e lui prontamente l'ha sistemata per quello lì



ma gli ha tirato una sassata da 2 metri, ma cosa stai dicendo


----------



## rot-schwarz (23 Settembre 2018)

donnarumma non da sicurezza questo e' finito, con conte questo finirebbe in panchina per sempre


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Ottobre 2018)

Vado controcorrente.. io lo vedo meglio del anno scorso.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Ottobre 2018)

Mannaggia a chi ti ha messo al mondo feccia. Se non lo panchinano per sempre io ho chiuso con sto schifo.


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2018)

Fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Reina titolare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Quanti punti che ci fa perdere sto idiota.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Deve sparire, fa schifo.
Reina titolare subito.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lo mando sulla luna a calci nel c*ulo


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Nelle uscite si conferma un incapace ed oggi ci ha fatto perdere una gara ormai segnata sullo 0-0. Vergogna!


----------



## Love (21 Ottobre 2018)

cioè noi diamo 12 mln a quest'uomo di mer.da...ma davvero facciamo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2018)

C'è ancora gente che difende sto cesso, così come difende Gattuso... Non ho parole


----------



## sette (21 Ottobre 2018)

fuori dai c0glioni


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> cioè noi diamo 12 mln a quest'uomo di mer.da...ma davvero facciamo...



14, c'è pure il fratello..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Ottobre 2018)

Si parte sempre 0-1 con questo in porta


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Ottobre 2018)

Grazie per averci fatto perdere il derby. Ti aumenterei anche l'ingaggio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2018)

Bisogna avere il coraggio di mettere Reina, è una cosa tremebonda. 

Altro talento rovinato da Raiola


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna avere il coraggio di mettere Reina, è una cosa tremebonda.
> 
> Altro talento rovinato da Raiola


Concordo. Reina non mi fa impazzire, ma l'assist a Icardi con quella mezza uscita oscena non l'avrebbe mai fatta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Ottobre 2018)

Con Kalac in porta si stava meglio.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Ottobre 2018)

Scarso a livelli mai visti. 0 intelligenza e 0 tecnica questo suino della scuderia di Raiola. Se ci offrono a Gennaio 15 milioni è un’occasione da non perdere.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Più che un modigliani sembra uno schizzo fatto da un bambino di terza elementare... 

Quando invocai la sua cessione al primo babbeo mesi fa mi presi una sfilza di reputazioni negative... Dove sono adesso quei soloni?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ricordo che il rinnovo a questo ce**o di 6 milioni è un altro affare del genio Mirabelli. Applausi!


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Più che un modigliani sembra uno schizzo fatto da un bambino di terza elementare...
> 
> Quando invocai la sua cessione al primo babbeo mesi fa *mi presi una sfilza di reputazioni negative*... Dove sono adesso quei soloni?



idem. 
Purtroppo c'è ancora qualcuno convinto con questo qui faremo una plusvalenza mostruosa... Nonostsnte in estate ci siano stati due trasferimenti di portieri oltre i 70 milioni.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Se stava in porta forse lo parava...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se stava in porta forse lo parava...



Ma infatti, ma dove minchia stava? Dopo il gol ho spento e non ho rivisto il replay, ma che diavolo ci faceva a spasso in mezzo all'area di rigore?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ci sta costando davvero troppo.


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2018)

Attualmente è il nostro anello debole...chi la pensa diversamente o è in malafede o ha le fette di guanciale sugli occhi


----------



## Kaw (21 Ottobre 2018)

Col suo ingaggio non lo venderemo mai, mettetevi il cuore in pace.
Dobbiamo sperare che si svegli, non credo Gattuso lo metterà fuori.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se stava in porta forse lo parava...



Presa alta, era facilissimo, un cross dalla trequarti neanche tanto veloce. Peruzzi si sarà fatto una risata dal suo metro-e-settanta.


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, ma dove minchia stava? Dopo il gol ho spento e non ho rivisto il replay, ma che diavolo ci faceva a spasso in mezzo all'area di rigore?


Avrà visto dei porcini o delle castagne. È stagione.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Un pacco doppio lui e Gattuso da spedire in un porcile.


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se stava in porta forse lo parava...



Se stava in panchina era forse anche meglio. Non sa uscire, e se lo fa è incerto, perde il tempo e o va di pugni malamente o resta a metà strada come stasera. Ormai una tesi fondata su un abbondante numero di errori. Va panchinato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2018)

Altro giocatore rovinato da Raiola. Ora con lo stipendio che ha non si può vendere e va fatto giocare. 

Siamo ampiamente con Handicap con in porta questo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Ottobre 2018)

6 milioni a sto cane


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lasciare ancora Reina in panchina con prestazioni di questo genere è vergognoso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Altro giocatore rovinato da Raiola. Ora con lo stipendio che ha non si può vendere e va fatto giocare.
> 
> Siamo ampiamente con Handicap con in porta questo.



Va fatto giocare per quale logica? Quanti punti deve farci perdere per metterlo in panchina?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Va fatto giocare per quale logica? Quanti punti deve farci perdere per metterlo in panchina?



Se metti uno che prende 6 milioni in panchina non lo venderai mai più


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se metti uno che prende 6 milioni in panchina non lo venderai mai più



Preferisco così piuttosto che continuare a perdere i derby al 92' o prendere gol imbarazzanti per causa sua.


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

E' una condanna la sua situazione per noi, la società non può panchinarlo e lui è un menefreghista appagato che a 20 anni non si sente MAI minimanente in discussione, come può finire?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Giocatore completamente bruciato dal procuratore mangiasoldi e dal pollo che gli ha fatto un rinnovo da star strapagando pure il fratello per fare il terzo (!). Attualmente invendibile, se non a prezzo stracciato.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

andare da raiola e fare l'impossibile per venderlo oppure allungargli il contratto, diminuendo lo stipendio. Non ci sono alternative, dobbiamo pregare il pizzaiolo.


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Più che un modigliani sembra uno schizzo fatto da un bambino di terza elementare...
> 
> Quando invocai la sua cessione al primo babbeo mesi fa mi presi una sfilza di reputazioni negative... Dove sono adesso quei soloni?





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> andare da raiola e fare l'impossibile per venderlo oppure allungargli il contratto, diminuendo lo stipendio. Non ci sono alternative, dobbiamo pregare il pizzaiolo.



Io lo dissi qui dentro che si fantasticava su donnarumma.
Qui dentro ho letto " meno di 70 -80 neanche ci sediamo ".
Andava venduto per 25-30 e non gli si doveva dare 6 più 1 al fratello. 
Adesso è invendibile e va fatto pure giocare per via dell'ingaggio


----------



## Black (22 Ottobre 2018)

maledetta quella volta che ti hanno rinnovato il contratto. Voglio Reina in campo non solo in EL ma anche in campionato. Vattene alla Juve brocco


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> E' una condanna la sua situazione per noi, la società non può panchinarlo e lui è un menefreghista appagato che a 20 anni non si sente MAI minimanente in discussione, come può finire?



Dovremmo fare pure noi come il Chelsea con Bacaiocoso..troviamo qualche club a cui prestarlo pagandogli metà ingaggio così magari si riprende..

Il problema è che chi lo paga anche solo 3 milioni netti sto qua?

Servirebbe una operazione ad hoc..prestito gratuito con mezzo ingaggio pagato da noi e diritto di riscatto per gli altri a 40-45 milioni...

Che fake...questo è stato spacciato per nuovo Buffon e invece manco ai livelli di un Pagliuca arriverà mai


----------



## robs91 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Panchinare sto cesso,please.Tanto più gioca e più si svaluta,quindi non lo venderemo lo stesso e in più ci farà perdere un bel paio di punti..


----------



## smallball (22 Ottobre 2018)

devi sparire..te e il tuo procuratore panzone


----------



## Igniorante (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ormai è indifendibile.
È diventato una tassa alla Bonera


----------



## Victorss (22 Ottobre 2018)

BASTA. Basta. Questo è un cesso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Ottobre 2018)

Donnarumma ha sbagliato l'uscita ma ha fatto anche qualche bella parata. Per uno che vede solo gli highlights è facile mettere Donnarumma come capro espiatorio ma chi ha visto la partita sa che facendo così si mette solamente la polvere sotto il tappeto. Se non abbiamo mai tirato in porta non può essere colpa di Donnarumma, se andiamo al piccolo trotto nemmeno.


----------



## Devil man (22 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha sbagliato l'uscita ma ha fatto anche qualche bella parata. Per uno che vede solo gli highlights è facile mettere Donnarumma come capro espiatorio ma chi ha visto la partita sa che facendo così si mette solamente la polvere sotto il tappeto. Se non abbiamo mai tirato in porta non può essere colpa di Donnarumma, se andiamo al piccolo trotto nemmeno.



infatti non riesco a criticare Donnarumma visto che hanno fatto più schifo li davanti... 1 gol subito nel Derby ci stava..la sfortuna è che è arrivato al 92' tutti invocano Reina ma secondo me avremmo perso 0-2 con lui in porta


----------



## PheelMD (22 Ottobre 2018)

Nel mio Milan il portiere si chiama Pepe Reina.


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Ottobre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> infatti non riesco a criticare Donnarumma visto che hanno fatto più schifo li davanti... 1 gol subito nel Derby ci stava..la sfortuna è che è arrivato al 92' tutti invocano Reina ma secondo me avremmo perso 0-2 con lui in porta



non so se sarebbe stato meglio o addirittura peggio....
Penso pero' che la sua presenza sia diventata un po' ingombrante....alterna miracoli a papere colossali....
Io mi accontenterei di un portiere affidabile che magari non faccia cose eccelse ma che almeno abbia un rendimento piu' costante...
Possiamo davvero permetterci oggi di avere questo Donnarumma in porta??
Non so darmi risposta...


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Panchinare sto cesso,please.Tanto più gioca e più si svaluta,quindi non lo venderemo lo stesso e in più ci farà perdere un bel paio di punti..



Anche questo è vero, evitare la doppia beffa sarebbe già qualcosa (perdita di punti con prestazione scarse + invendibilità)


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dovremmo fare pure noi come il Chelsea con Bacaiocoso..troviamo qualche club a cui prestarlo pagandogli metà ingaggio così magari si riprende..
> 
> Il problema è che chi lo paga anche solo 3 milioni netti sto qua?
> 
> ...



Andrà a scadenza probabilmente ma quanti punti oltre che soldi ci sarà costato? Che sciagura


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Grazie Mirabelli! Un capolavoro degno del suo predecessore Galliani.


----------



## koti (22 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha sbagliato l'uscita ma ha fatto anche qualche bella parata. Per uno che vede solo gli highlights è facile mettere Donnarumma come capro espiatorio ma chi ha visto la partita sa che facendo così si mette solamente la polvere sotto il tappeto. Se non abbiamo mai tirato in porta non può essere colpa di Donnarumma, se andiamo al piccolo trotto nemmeno.



Dida post-petardo faceva miracoli assurdi ma nessuno si sognava di difenderlo. Comunque non ricordo interventi decisivi di Donnarumma, nella partita di ieri.


----------



## Victorss (22 Ottobre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> infatti non riesco a criticare Donnarumma visto che hanno fatto più schifo li davanti... 1 gol subito nel Derby ci stava..la sfortuna è che è arrivato al 92' tutti invocano Reina ma secondo me avremmo perso 0-2 con lui in porta



Ma per favore. Ha fatto due parate, una su colpo di testa di Perisic dal limite dell' area che è una parata elementare e un uscita altrettanto elementare su sponda di Icardi per Borjia. Si può difenderlo quanto volete ma ieri sera ha fatto zero parate decisive e una cavolata che ha fatto perdere la partita.


----------



## Basileuon (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ieri, come tutto il resto della stagione, non ha fatto nessun intervento incredibile, ma anzi ci ha fatto perdere 1 punto prezioso dormendo su una palla davvero poco velenosa a fine partita.
Inoltre, a differenza di Reina, Zizo ci fa perdere tantissimi tempi di gioco e possibili ripartenze perché non sa lanciare lungo con i piedi e neppure non le mani. 
Praticamente sembra di avere in porta un nuovo Abbiati, ma con più capelli.



ps: sembra davvero un Abbiati più giovane


----------



## Devil man (22 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma per favore. Ha fatto due parate, una su colpo di testa di Perisic dal limite dell' area che è una parata elementare e un uscita altrettanto elementare su sponda di Icardi per Borjia. Si può difenderlo quanto volete ma ieri sera ha fatto zero parate decisive e una cavolata che ha fatto perdere la partita.



Ti sei dimenticato anche la parata che ha fatto su un tiro deviato dalla difesa non mi ricordo di chi.. che l'ha presa di riflesso


----------



## Aron (22 Ottobre 2018)

Inutile continuare con lui.

Penso si sia stufato di restare al Milan, e tutto sommato ci può stare quando al quarto anno da titolare ti ritrovi con la squadra che affronta sempre gli stessi problemi in mezzo sempre agli stessi dubbi.

Scordiamoci comunque di prendere cifre pari o superiori ai 50 milioni.


----------



## Basileuon (22 Ottobre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato anche la parata che ha fatto su un tiro deviato dalla difesa non mi ricordo di chi.. che l'ha presa di riflesso



Si, ma Devil man, quella è normale amministrazione per un portiere normale, figuriamoci per il più lodato e pagato d'Italia


----------



## Victorss (22 Ottobre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato anche la parata che ha fatto su un tiro deviato dalla difesa non mi ricordo di chi.. che l'ha presa di riflesso



Ok Devil, ma quella è una parata che un portiere normale non è in grado di fare? Ti senti di escludere che un Reina, un Cragno, uno Strakosha abbia le capacità per prendere quella palla? 
È questo che contesto io, è un portiere normale che ogni tanto fa una grande parata come tutti i portieri normali ma che ha talmente tanti difetti e lacune tecniche che dà meno sicurezze di un portiere normale. Però gioca nel Milan e io nel Milan voglio avere un portiere affidabile non uno che non sai mai cosa può combinare da un momento all' altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Andrà a scadenza probabilmente ma quanti punti oltre che soldi ci sarà costato? Che sciagura



Non lo farei andare a scadenza..anche se quel contratto...probabilmente pur di cederlo gli daremo una buonauscita..


----------



## koti (22 Ottobre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Inutile continuare con lui.
> 
> Penso si sia stufato di restare al Milan, e tutto sommato ci può stare quando al quarto anno da titolare ti ritrovi con la squadra che affronta sempre gli stessi problemi in mezzo sempre agli stessi dubbi.
> 
> Scordiamoci comunque di prendere cifre pari o superiori ai 50 milioni.




Eh si, è colpa del Milan poverino.


----------



## Milanlove (22 Ottobre 2018)

L'ho sempre detto. Gli pagheremo i suoi 60 milioni lordi fino all'ultimo giorno di contratto e poi se ne andrà via a zero a carriera ancora quasi da iniziare.

Capolavoro di Raiola.

E ricordo ancora quelli che esultavano per Mirabelli.......


----------



## Basileuon (22 Ottobre 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> L'ho sempre detto. Gli pagheremo i suoi 60 milioni lordi fino all'ultimo giorno di contratto e poi se ne andrà via a zero a carriera ancora quasi da iniziare.
> 
> Capolavoro di Raiola.
> 
> E ricordo ancora quelli che esultavano per Mirabelli.......





Si, ma scusami, ma che scocciatura questa cosa di Mirabelli.
Quando è iniziata tutta sta pantomimia il ragazzo non era solo un portiere futuribile, ma dal grandissimo presente. Dal giorno del debutto a quello della firma del rinnovo Donnarumma è stato un portiere fuori di testa, bello da vedere e con numeri davvero da non invidiare a nessun campionissimo.
Il problema è che dal giorno del rinnovo in poi il ragazzo è involuto spaventosamente, ma non solo a livello tecnico, ma proprio di cazzimma... quando lo inquadrano ha sempre sta faccia scocciata, come se fosse li per caso a giocare con al campetto con gli amici scarsi.
Tutto quello che è successo nell'ultimo anno abbondante NON SI PUO' addossarlo a Mirabelli. Ripeto, fino a quel giorno Donnarumma stava parando da 6 milioni l'anno.


----------



## Milanlove (23 Ottobre 2018)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> Si, ma scusami, ma che scocciatura questa cosa di Mirabelli.
> Quando è iniziata tutta sta pantomimia il ragazzo non era solo un portiere futuribile, ma dal grandissimo presente. Dal giorno del debutto a quello della firma del rinnovo Donnarumma è stato un portiere fuori di testa, bello da vedere e con numeri davvero da non invidiare a nessun campionissimo.
> Il problema è che dal giorno del rinnovo in poi il ragazzo è involuto spaventosamente, ma non solo a livello tecnico, ma proprio di cazzimma... quando lo inquadrano ha sempre sta faccia scocciata, come se fosse li per caso a giocare con al campetto con gli amici scarsi.
> Tutto quello che è successo nell'ultimo anno abbondante NON SI PUO' addossarlo a Mirabelli. Ripeto, *fino a quel giorno Donnarumma stava parando da 6 milioni l'anno.*



ehhhh?
Ma quanti sono i portieri al mondo che prendono 6 (lui tra l'altro 7 se conti il fratello...) milioni all'anno? Probabilmente 2-3 in tutto il mondo e tutti con una carriera alle spalle 10 volte più valida di un annetto di esordio di Donnarumma.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Ottobre 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ehhhh?
> Ma quanti sono i portieri al mondo che prendono 6 (lui tra l'altro 7 se conti il fratello...) milioni all'anno? Probabilmente 2-3 in tutto il mondo e tutti con una carriera alle spalle 10 volte più valida di un annetto di esordio di Donnarumma.



Quindi tu fai parte di quel partito che l'avrebbe fatto andare via a 0, giusto?
lo sai benissimo che non c'erano alternative, Donnarumma era la patata bollente lasciata da quell'infame di Galliani (che poteva prolungargli tranquillamente il contratto l'anno prima) in combutta col verro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Ottobre 2018)

Direi che si è ampiamente meritato la panchina, almeno momentaneamente. Giusto dare spazio a Reina!


----------



## Milanlove (23 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quindi tu fai parte di quel partito che l'avrebbe fatto andare via a 0, giusto?
> *lo sai benissimo che non c'erano alternative*, Donnarumma era la patata bollente lasciata da quell'infame di Galliani (che poteva prolungargli tranquillamente il contratto l'anno prima) in combutta col verro.



ma chi lo dice? Perchè non ce la fatta un apprendista DS ad imbastire una trattativa seria per il rinnovo, non poteva farcela nessuno?
Perchè allora non gli abbiamo dato 10-12 milioni all'anno? Se non c'erano alternative se non farlo partire a zero, Raiola allora ci ha fatto un favore chiedendo "solo" 6 milioni?
La verità è che c'è chi sa trattare e chi no. Mirabelli ha dimostrato di non saper trattare. Un altro DS, competente e scafato che magari evitava di fare il bulletto di provincia con uno dei procuratori più potenti al mondo, gestiva il tutto in maniera migliore senza farsi mettere il guinzaglio e farsi portare a spasso da Raiola. Magari rinnovava a meno o magari rinnovava e impostava la cessione a grandi cifre per l'anno dopo, come fece ad esempio la Juve con Pogba.


----------



## impero rossonero (23 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quindi tu fai parte di quel partito che l'avrebbe fatto andare via a 0, giusto?
> lo sai benissimo che non c'erano alternative, Donnarumma era la patata bollente lasciata da quell'infame di Galliani (che poteva prolungargli tranquillamente il contratto l'anno prima) in combutta col verro.



giustissimo


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2018)

Ed anche oggi ha preso un gol evitabilissimo.


----------



## Goro (28 Ottobre 2018)

Equivoco vivente, il suo rendimento è calato inversamente al suo stipendio


----------



## fra29 (28 Ottobre 2018)

Anche oggi paro domani..
Nessun errore ma para come, e forse peggio, di un Sirigu.. il problema è che prende quanto una punta da 20 goal..


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Ottobre 2018)

Io oggi non gli do colpe.
Il gol di saponara è prendibilissimo, serve un miracolo.
Su quello di Quagliarella non mi pronuncio nemmeno.

La disgrazia dietro oggi è stata Calabria


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Ottobre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io oggi non gli do colpe.
> Il gol di saponara è prendibilissimo, serve un miracolo.
> Su quello di Quagliarella non mi pronuncio nemmeno.
> 
> La disgrazia dietro oggi è stata Calabria



uno che prende 6 mln, deve fare i miracoli.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Ottobre 2018)

Oh comunque ogni tiro che arriva verso la porta è gol, incredibile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> uno che prende 6 mln, deve fare i miracoli.



Capisco che ci sia questa chiave di lettura.
Secondo me però quei 6 milioni sono frutto anche di un braccio di ferro per blindarlo al tempo.
Se non ci fossimo "piegati", avremmo perso un patrimonio che comunque vale parecchi milioni di plusvalenza pura...

Io comunque spero sempre che il ragazzo abbia un po di buonsenso e gratitudine e a fine anno spalmi i 3 anni rimanenti su 5 anni.
Così arriverebbe a prendere circa 3,5 all'anno, comunque un'enormità, ma già piu gestibili per tutti.


----------



## Devil man (29 Ottobre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Capisco che ci sia questa chiave di lettura.
> Secondo me però quei 6 milioni sono frutto anche di un braccio di ferro per blindarlo al tempo.
> Se non ci fossimo "piegati", avremmo perso un patrimonio che comunque vale parecchi milioni di plusvalenza pura...
> 
> ...



quel meraviglioso ciccione non lo permetterebbe mai


----------



## Goro (29 Ottobre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Capisco che ci sia questa chiave di lettura.
> Secondo me però quei 6 milioni sono frutto anche di un braccio di ferro per blindarlo al tempo.
> Se non ci fossimo "piegati", avremmo perso un patrimonio che comunque vale parecchi milioni di plusvalenza pura...
> 
> ...



Non ha nessun motivo reale per farlo, buonsenso e gratitudine ha dimostrato di averne solo dopo il linciaggio mediatico di stampa e tifosi al rinnovo e non per un suo reale sentimento


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Ottobre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> quel meraviglioso ciccione non lo permetterebbe mai



Raiola non è scemo, sa benissimo che già 3 mln annui per il ragazzo sono grasso che cola.
In giro non c'è NESSUNO disposto a pagarlo di più ad oggi.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Raiola non è scemo, sa benissimo che già 3 mln annui per il ragazzo sono grasso che cola.
> In giro non c'è NESSUNO disposto a pagarlo di più ad oggi.



In effetti son curioso di vedere l'evoluzione delle cose man mano che si avvicinerà la scadenza del contratto.
Certo che se dovesse rimanere come adesso il titolare di Milan e Nazionale penso proprio che non avrà problema a confermare lo stipendio attuale, come minimo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Ottobre 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Oh comunque ogni tiro che arriva verso la porta è gol, incredibile.



Se gli tirano addosso almeno non si scansa dai! Tipo sedia


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Ottobre 2018)

bisogna iniziare a fischiare sonoramente.

e dai e dai ce ne libereremo. e chissenefrega di 20 milioni di plusvalenza, ste cariatidi portano solo malumori in una squadra


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2018)

Nel controllo palla e nel gioco coi piedi è una sciagura, probabilmente il peggior portiere in Europa

Per adesso almeno tre occasioni del Genoa provengono da suoi passaggetti al limite dell'area, succede TUTTE le partite e Gattuso non fa niente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Nel controllo palla e nel gioco coi piedi è una sciagura, probabilmente il peggior portiere in Europa
> 
> Per adesso almeno tre occasioni del Genoa provengono da suoi passaggetti al limite dell'area, succede TUTTE le partite e Gattuso non fa niente



Gattuso non fa nulla perchè è lui a volere questo tipo di roba.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2018)

6 milioni immeritati.


----------



## Goro (31 Ottobre 2018)

Mette una paura tremenda


----------



## Molenko (1 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non fa nulla perchè è lui a volere questo tipo di roba.



E che ci ha portato a segnare buona parte dei 20 gol (vai a vedere da cosa sono partiti i 3 gol con la Samp) ma continua pure a parlare del nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2018)

Va beh almeno oggi non subirà gol


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Novembre 2018)

Ieri sera la vittoria pero' e' anche merito suo, ha fatto una grandissima parata all'80' su Lazovic


----------



## AllanX (1 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ieri sera la vittoria pero' e' anche merito suo, ha fatto una grandissima parata all 80' su Lazovic


Intuito, solo intuito, é l'unica caratteristica di rilievo, oltre all'altezza, che vedo in questo portiere. Sapeva che Lazovic avrebbe tirato li e si é fatto trovare preparato, con il baricentro già spostato e già pronto a tuffarsi a destra, come quando si para un rigore, si sceglie un lato e ci si tuffa. Tutte le sue migliori parate sono fatte così, anche il famoso miracolo su Milik.


----------



## Victorss (1 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ieri sera la vittoria pero' e' anche merito suo, ha fatto una grandissima parata all 80' su Lazovic



È vero, nonostante io lo odi e nonostante le aspre critiche che gli rivolgo ad ogni partita, ieri sera finalmente ha fatto la classica parata salva-risultato. Che è poi quello che si chiede di fare ad un buon/ottimo portiere in una big.
Stendiamo un velo pietoso su ciò che ha combinato coi piedi ma nel complesso ha fatto una buona partita e salvato il risultato.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2018)

Comunque ieri sera ha subito un tiro in porta decente, dove ha fatto la paratona, di questo va dato atto...poi con i piedi sarà sempre da brividi, perchè l'allenatore gli chiede di fare il giro palla ed il ragazzo non ha sufficente velocità di pensiero...


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Novembre 2018)

Gigio ha salvato il risultato nelle ultime due partite e purtroppo qua non vedo lo stesso entusiasmo che quando sbaglia..


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2018)

Portiere da 6 mln di euro l'anno.. 

L'anno prossimo urge un portiere non si può andare in giro con questo che negli angoli e nei cross non esce mai. Senza contare la reattività nei tiri


----------



## gabuz (11 Novembre 2018)

Come sempre respinge in mezzo all'area...


----------



## Wildbone (11 Novembre 2018)

Un portiere imbarazzante, signori. Imbarazzante.
Ha talmente tante criticità che c'è davvero poco da fare, se non aspettare che gli scada il contratto o venderlo (meglio). Coi piedi è veramente indecente, il peggiore dell'intera Serie A, se non persino delle leghe inferiori. Nelle uscite è uno dei portieri più titubanti che abbia visto negli ultimi anni a S.Siro (considerando ovviamente i portieri delle avversarie). Nelle respinte 7 volte su 10 spedisce la palla nella zona peggiore. 

Quello stipendiaccio che prende, le aspettative, la sua testa (si vede che è uno che non lavora una sega sulle sue lacune), la famiglia e il procuratore lo hanno reso un portierino.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Un citofono. Il fatto che prendiamo gol praticamente in ogni partita è soprattutto per causa sua.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Novembre 2018)

Gran parata oggi sul colpo di testa di Wallace, bravo Gigio


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2018)

e sul gol subito??? si poteva prendere ragazzi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Novembre 2018)

Oggi molto bene. Ammonizione folle di Banti. Sul gol... poteva fare meglio ma oggi bravo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2018)

Buona prestazione. Sul gol, per me, non ha colpe.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Novembre 2018)

Gigio diverrà un top portiere, abbiate pazienza... Non ha ancora 20 anni, tenetelo sempre a mente!


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2018)

non è che lo si può aspettare per anni continuando a perdere partite per colpa sua. ci vuole uno affidabile al 100%. che è in panchina e prende 3 milioni l'anno. che casino...


----------



## fra29 (25 Novembre 2018)

Purtroppo il tiro basso in cui ha tempo per pensare alla parata è il suo tallone di Achille..
Quando c'è da intervenire di istinto o tiri alti è ancora un portiere con potenziale da top mondo..


----------



## Lambro (25 Novembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il tiro basso in cui ha tempo per pensare alla parata è il suo tallone di Achille..
> Quando c'è da intervenire di istinto o tiri alti è ancora un portiere con potenziale da top mondo..



Interessante deduzione.
In effetti sembra che quando abbia tempo di pensare , anche su tiri lenti, vada in difficoltà (come ad esempio nel primo tempo dove smanaccia a centro area un tiro cross non troppo forte).
Rimane incredibile nella parata d'istinto, però così mi diventa troppo un Lorieri, per chi se lo ricorda, quel portiere capace di parate incredibili ma che manca dei fondamentali totali per dare serenità alla squadra e al tifoso.
Pero' ricordiamocelo che è un ventenne sto ragazzo, ha fatto una parata sul colpo di testa di Wallace che è roba incredibile se rivista a velocita' normale.


----------



## CarpeDiem (25 Novembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è che lo si può aspettare per anni continuando a perdere partite per colpa sua. ci vuole uno affidabile al 100%. che è in panchina e prende 3 milioni l'anno. che casino...



Oggi ci ha fatto perdere?


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Oggi ci ha fatto perdere?



oggi no, ma con uno forte si vinceva


----------



## CarpeDiem (25 Novembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oggi no, ma con uno forte si vinceva



O si perdeva (vedere parata su Wallace)


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Novembre 2018)

Siamo arrivati a lodare un portiere che prende 6M per una buona parata ma poi sul tiro di Correa centrale che andava a 2km "peccato" 

Anche oggi ci ha messo lo zampino, e mettere la testa sotto la sabbia per ignorarlo è grave


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Novembre 2018)

Mi stupisce che ci sia gente che riesce a criticare Donnarumma dopo la prestazione di oggi.
Non permettete all'odio di offuscare il vostro giudizio.


----------



## CarpeDiem (25 Novembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati a lodare un portiere che prende 6M per una buona parata ma poi sul tiro di Correa centrale che andava a 2km "peccato"
> 
> Anche oggi ci ha messo lo zampino, e mettere la testa sotto la sabbia per ignorarlo è grave



Centrale


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Novembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Centrale



ma iportieri che giocano contro il milan parano ogni tanto o parano sempre? a lui è concesso di parare ogni tanto...... mah.......


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Novembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e sul gol subito??? si poteva prendere ragazzi





fra29 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il tiro basso in cui ha tempo per pensare alla parata è il suo tallone di Achille..
> Quando c'è da intervenire di istinto o tiri alti è ancora un portiere con potenziale da top mondo..





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati a lodare un portiere che prende 6M per una buona parata ma poi sul tiro di Correa centrale che andava a 2km "peccato"
> 
> Anche oggi ci ha messo lo zampino, e mettere la testa sotto la sabbia per ignorarlo è grave



Per me sul gol non ha colpe, tiro della vita di Correa, tutt'altro che lento e centrale, inoltre Donnarumma era coperto da diversi uomini e infatti la palla l'ha vista all'ultimo ( che tra l'altro e' passata sotto le gambe del nostro difensore).


----------



## LukeLike (9 Dicembre 2018)

La parata su Falque ha del fantascientifico...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi veramente bravo.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi bravo bravo, nulla da rimproverargli. E' uscito anche bene su un paio di traversoni.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Finalmente parate che giustificano lo stipendio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Bisogna ammettere che stasera, come contro Lazio e Genoa, ci ha salvato il deretano.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Dicembre 2018)

Ci ha salvato le chiappe pure ieri sera. Bravo Gigio.


----------



## Goro (10 Dicembre 2018)

Dopo gli articoli sull'insoddisfazione del ruolo del fratello Antonio, ha capito che il posto era a rischio


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2018)

Ieri parate illogiche, a momenti falque e belotti lo andavano a menare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Dicembre 2018)

100 presenze consecutive in A a quasi 20 anni.

Il potenziale è quello delle ultime partite, ovvero un portiere folle nella reattività nonostante l'altezza
L'abilità reale è influenzata dalla testa non salda che ha, e dalle pessime influenze che gli stanno dietro.


----------



## fra29 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Continuo a pensare che nelle parate istintive non è secondo a nessuno e con il potenziale da fenomeno.
Mi preoccupa piuttosto quando ha tempo di pensare alla parata, là gli errori anche quest'anno sono molteplici (tiri bassi su tuttol


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Dicembre 2018)

cmq se Donnarumma ritorna a fare come la 1° stagione 
con i pochi tiri che concediamo ad ogni partita 
si arriva 4° tranquillamente 

speriamo che continui così... basta papere o goal ad ogni tiro in porta


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Col Toro ha fatto due parate pazzesche, da fenomeno vero.

Nel gioco di piede è migliorato esponenzialmente, io vedo dei progressi importanti negli ultimi mesi sotto tutti gli aspetti. Secondo me anche la titolarità in Nazionale gli sta dando quella sicurezza che mancava.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che nelle parate istintive non è secondo a nessuno e con il potenziale da fenomeno.
> Mi preoccupa piuttosto quando ha tempo di pensare alla parata, là gli errori anche quest'anno sono molteplici (tiri bassi su tuttol



Assolutamente d'accordo. E secondo me anche sulle uscite sbaglia parecchio. Gattuso si è incavolato con un giornalista che ha fatto notare questa cosa, ma per me ha ragione. Donnarumma non esce Mai.


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2018)

Che bidone ragazzi, che bidone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2018)

quindi oggi nessuno si è accorto che ha fatto l'ennesima gatta stagionale?


----------



## 1972 (22 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi oggi nessuno si è accorto che ha fatto l'ennesima gatta stagionale?



concentrati su quanto sono scarsi il turco, lo spagnolo biondo e gli altri amici di merende. lascia stare l'unico giocatore di valore che abbiamo.......


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi oggi nessuno si è accorto che ha fatto l'ennesima gatta stagionale?



Ovvio. e' scarso.
Il problema è che sono tutti concentrati solo su Gattuso, manco avesse in mano un gruppo di fuoriclasse.

Fuori Inzaghi, fuori Mihailovic, fuori Montella, fuori Rino.... la colpa è sempre dell'allenatoreeeee


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> concentrati su quanto sono scarsi il turco, lo spagnolo biondo e gli altri amici di merende. lascia stare l'unico giocatore di valore che abbiamo.......



se vuoi mi concentro, ma 5-6 punti in più con un portiere normale li avremmo


----------



## 1972 (22 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vuoi mi concentro, ma 5-6 punti in più con un portiere normale li avremmo



evidentemente sei un tifoso distratto.il 90% dei giocatori che compongono la squadra che tifiamo sono delle pippe atroci e l'uomo che li allena lo e' ancor di piu'. ti meriti il portiere dell'everton......senza offesa e con affetto


----------



## Mika (22 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vuoi mi concentro, ma 5-6 punti in più con un portiere normale li avremmo



Dove eri nelle ultime tre partite di campionato dove abbiamo preso 0 gol, dove eri quando ci ha salvato contro il Torino? 

E' impressionante che appena si perde o non si vince la colpa e di Gianluigi Donnarumma.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi non l'ho visto attento su quel tiro, non mi é parso imparabile


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> evidentemente sei un tifoso distratto.il 90% dei giocatori che compongono la squadra che tifiamo sono delle pippe atroci e l'uomo che li allena lo e' ancor di piu'. ti meriti il portiere dell'everton......senza offesa e con affetto



nonso neanche chi sia, però conosco 15-16 portieri in serie A che hqanno fatto meno erroridi lui nelleultime 2 stagioni


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dove eri nelle ultime tre partite di campionato dove abbiamo preso 0 gol, dove eri quando ci ha salvato contro il Torino?
> 
> E' impressionante che appena si perde o non si vince la colpa e di Gianluigi Donnarumma.



dove eri nelle prime 12? dove eri oggi?


----------



## fra29 (23 Dicembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che nelle parate istintive non è secondo a nessuno e con il potenziale da fenomeno.
> Mi preoccupa piuttosto quando ha tempo di pensare alla parata, là gli errori anche quest'anno sono molteplici (tiri bassi su tuttol



... Cvd


----------



## sbrodola (23 Dicembre 2018)

Grave errore oggi, soprattutto di attenzione e piazzamento:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











La palla passa ad 1 metro dal palo:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Mika (23 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dove eri nelle prime 12? dove eri oggi?



Mi piacerebbe che lo vendessero al Real Madrid o al Barcellona e poi alzasse Coppe dei Campioni a non finire solo per il gusto di vederti dire "Eh ma lo abbiamo svenduto, incapaci, dovevamo tenerlo!" Davvero.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Dicembre 2018)

visto che non c'è un thread apposito, che ne pensate di meret? secondo me è fortissimo, anche se spesso ha problemi fisici. l'anno scorso ha fatto una grande seconda parte di stagione alla spal e anche quest'anno sembra rientrato bene. se non gli capitano altri infortuni e fa anche esperienza in europa io scommetto che sara lui il titolare dell'italia agli europei.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2018)

Era un tiro lento e nemmeno tanto angolato.. Non gli darei colpe se avesse uno stipendio da portiere normalissimo qual è, ma se al primo tiro in porta ti fai ******* con un tiro dritto e moscio da 30 metri..


----------



## 1972 (23 Dicembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Era un tiro lento e nemmeno tanto angolato.. Non gli darei colpe se avesse uno stipendio da portiere normalissimo qual è, ma se al primo tiro in porta ti fai ******* con un tiro dritto e moscio da 30 metri..



vale lo stesso ragionamento anche per higuain? 9 mln x anno e segna con la stessa frequenza con la quale me trombo mia moglie......


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> vale lo stesso ragionamento anche per higuain? 9 mln x anno e segna con la stessa frequenza con la quale me trombo mia moglie......



A Donnarumma arrivano i palloni, ad Higuain no 

Comunque fatti consigliare dal Cavaliere:


----------



## 1972 (23 Dicembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> A Donnarumma arrivano i palloni, ad Higuain no
> 
> Comunque fatti consigliare dal Cavaliere:


Non gli darei colpe se avesse uno stipendio da attaccante normalissimo qual è............


----------



## Victorss (23 Dicembre 2018)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Grave errore oggi, soprattutto di attenzione e piazzamento:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Devo dire che finché non ho visto la prima immagine davo zero colpe a Donnarumma mi sembrava non imprendibile ma molto difficile. Vedendo quell' immagine è proprio posizionato male..sto ragazzo non migliora sulle cose in cui fa schifo..ma cosa fanno in allenamento?! Posizionamento e uscite alte sono sempre peggio dovrebbe migliorare almeno di poco con l allenamento o no?


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Dicembre 2018)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Grave errore oggi, soprattutto di attenzione e piazzamento:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Non è la prima volta che prende gol su tiri simili. E' una lacuna tecnica su cui bisogna lavorare.
A sua discolpa, va detto però che era un po coperto.


----------



## fra29 (23 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non è la prima volta che prende gol su tiri simili. E' una lacuna tecnica su cui bisogna lavorare.
> A sua discolpa, va detto però che era un po coperto.



Se può pensare alla parata la papera è dietro l'angolo. Sempre.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Dicembre 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> visto che non c'è un thread apposito, che ne pensate di meret? secondo me è fortissimo, anche se spesso ha problemi fisici. l'anno scorso ha fatto una grande seconda parte di stagione alla spal e anche quest'anno sembra rientrato bene. se non gli capitano altri infortuni e fa anche esperienza in europa io scommetto che sara lui il titolare dell'italia agli europei.



Cragno, basta Cragno.

Fosse per me svenderei Donnarumma e la sua famiglia al primo che passa, anche per 15-20 milioni e mi fionderei sul portiere del Cagliari, offrendogli 1/4 dello stipendio del "nuovo Buffon".
Sono sicuro che Cragno ci creerebbe meno problemi di sto sopravvalutato di Donnarumma.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non è la prima volta che prende gol su tiri simili. E' una lacuna tecnica su cui bisogna lavorare.
> A sua discolpa, va detto però che era un po coperto.


Quando. Fai sempre lo stesso errore non ce più nessuna lacuna tecnica da migliorare semplicemente non vuoi imparare o non sei in grado di imparare stop. Quando un portiere e coperto si deve abbassare posturalmente spesso cosi il tiro lo vede partire ....mettere lui o un palo della luce in porta e la stessa identica cosa


----------



## Shmuk (23 Dicembre 2018)

A quanto lo vendiamo, 70 milioni sono pochi?


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Dicembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Devo dire che finché non ho visto la prima immagine davo zero colpe a Donnarumma mi sembrava non imprendibile ma molto difficile. Vedendo quell' immagine è proprio posizionato male..sto ragazzo non migliora sulle cose in cui fa schifo..ma cosa fanno in allenamento?! Posizionamento e uscite alte sono sempre peggio dovrebbe migliorare almeno di poco con l allenamento o no?


Sai dopo anni sono riandato a san siro e prima della partita fanno il riscaldamento posso garantiti che ogni tiro e dico ogni tiro basso entrava in rete ...tutti i tiri non ne parava neanche uno.. e questo principalmente e dovuto non tanto all posizionamento ma a un apertura sbagliata delle gambe.


----------



## markjordan (23 Dicembre 2018)

i grandi portieri sono sempre stati agili
lui e' un elefante , occupa spazio da vicino ma e' x costituzione scarso nelle uscite e nelle parate basse , arriva sempre in ritardo e se la ribatte respinge male


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2018)

Io l'ho criticato molto quest'anno, ma sul gol di Chiesa secondo me non poteva farci nulla.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Cragno, basta Cragno.
> 
> Fosse per me svenderei Donnarumma e la sua famiglia al primo che passa, anche per 15-20 milioni e mi fionderei sul portiere del Cagliari, offrendogli 1/4 dello stipendio del "nuovo Buffon".
> Sono sicuro che Cragno ci creerebbe meno problemi di sto sopravvalutato di Donnarumma.



cragno sta facendo una grande stagione. ma meret penso sia uno di quei portiere veramente forti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe che lo vendessero al Real Madrid o al Barcellona e poi alzasse Coppe dei Campioni a non finire solo per il gusto di vederti dire "Eh ma lo abbiamo svenduto, incapaci, dovevamo tenerlo!" Davvero.



hai sbagliato soggetto. non sono uno di quelli.


----------



## CarpeDiem (26 Dicembre 2018)

Grazie


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi ci ha salvato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Dicembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Grazie



Di cosa? Ha fatto il suo dovere.


----------



## CarpeDiem (26 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Di cosa? Ha fatto il suo dovere.



Lui si, quasi tutti i suoi compagni no.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Dicembre 2018)

Ci hai evitato una sconfitta che sarebbe stata umiliante...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Dicembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Lui si, quasi tutti i suoi compagni no.



Siamo arrivati al punto da ringraziare un giocatore se fa il suo dovere.
Siamo messi proprio male ultimamente...


----------



## Boomer (29 Dicembre 2018)

Altro fenomeno assoluto quando è a posto col cervello.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Dicembre 2018)

Finalmente si merita lo stipendio. Paratona.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (29 Dicembre 2018)

19 anni eh...
Mi raccomando, ricordatelo alla prossima papera


----------



## Anguus (29 Dicembre 2018)

Si può dire per caso che nella melma degli ultimi tempi c'è un gioiellino che brilla e che risulta decisivo e che ha soli 19 anni??


----------



## Gunnar67 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Ma quel fenomenale topic che diceva "I punti che ci ha fatto perdere Donnarumma" stasera non si vede?


----------



## Mika (29 Dicembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma quel fenomenale topic che diceva "I punti che ci ha fatto perdere Donnarumma" stasera non si vede?



Ritornerà up quel topic alla prima presunta incertezza. Un topic dei punti che ci ha portato però manca. Ma si sa, l'odio e l'astio fanno perdere lucidità nei giudizi. Donnarumma per molti è il Male del Milan. Gli anti-Donnarumma usciranno fuori alla prima prestazione non perfetta (ovvero un gol normale subito, senza deviazioni).


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Si guadagnata la pagnotta.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Ieri ci ha salvato. Non è la prima volta in stagione. Su di lui peserà per sempre quel rinnovo maledetto. Non puó più sbagliare.. l’ha voluto lui. Con la fiorentina sevondo me il tiro di chiesa era parabilissimo, ieri ha fatto un miracolo


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (30 Dicembre 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Su di lui peserà per sempre quel rinnovo maledetto.



la si può girare come si vuole ma il punto è sempre questo e il giudizio ne è molto condizionato (giustamente eh).


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma quel fenomenale topic che diceva "I punti che ci ha fatto perdere Donnarumma" stasera non si vede?



Sparito, in attesa della prossima papera che ad un portiere capita, dove la gente si potrà sfogare. 

Il ragazzo è tornato sereno e si vede. Deve continuare cosi, tra uno o due anni sarà la nostra grossa grassa plusvalenza per sopravvivere alla UEFA.


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sparito, in attesa della prossima papera che ad un portiere capita, dove la gente si potrà sfogare.
> 
> Il ragazzo è tornato sereno e si vede. Deve continuare cosi, tra uno o due anni sarà la nostra grossa grassa plusvalenza per sopravvivere alla UEFA.



Già, se possibile io sfrutterei quest’ annata per venderlo bene già a giugno. Non possiamo permetterci portieri di lusso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Gennaio 2019)

L'autore del topic dei punti persi a causa di Donnarumma sono io. E il topic c'è ancora. Manca però l'intelligenza di chi ha tirato in ballo quel topic. Visto che Donnarumma l'anno scosso ha finito l'anno da schifo. Come ha iniziato male questo. Ma si sa non tutti ci arrivano a pensare prima di scrivere, visto che in quel topic gli ho dato anche dei meriti, quando giocava bene. Ma vabbè... Continuate così geni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Francamente non ne posso piu. Un portiere con quel ingaggio non puo sbagliare sempre


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2019)

Quando vede bianconero si piscia addosso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2019)

Alla prima parata tanto trova sempre gente che lo difende e lo vuole vendere a 100 milioni tipo... Se gli dici che a 40 sarebbe già tanto si innervosiscono pure... Cesso atomico.

Venderlo veramente a 40 milioni sarebbe un affare clamoroso, infatti non ce la si farà sicuro


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mi raccomando Donnarummaboyz raccontateci che è ancora giovineeh e può migliorarehh

Più scandaloso di Kalac


----------



## rossonerosud (16 Gennaio 2019)

ma dai, deviazione da 3 centimetri. non avete mai giocato in porta


----------



## leviatano (16 Gennaio 2019)

Fuori dalle palle entro fino anno.

7milioni e nei momenti decisivi se la fa addosso.

vada all'Entella a farsi le ossa.


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2019)

l'ennesimo sopravvalutato della rosa


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Gennaio 2019)

Altro erroraccio stasera


----------



## Love (16 Gennaio 2019)

dispiace per la papera di oggi...sono il primo ad andargli contro ma dopo l'ultimo brillante periodo questa papera non ci voleva...(ennesima contro la juve in una finale.)


----------



## Milanlove (16 Gennaio 2019)

6 milioni all'anno + 1 milione all'anno al fratello + 3,5 milioni all'anno a Reina che gli fa da chioccia... per avere un portiere normalissimo.


A meno di 110 milioni non si vende... sì, sì.

Detto ciò, oggi nel gol secondo me non ha molte colpe, Ronaldo era a mezzo metro. Però se si spendono tutti questi soldi per un portiere, poi in porta non posso avere la normalità. Devo avere un campione, un vero e proprio valore aggiunto per la squadra.
Altrimenti, nel Milan 6-7 milioni all'anno se li meriterebbe mezza rosa. Chi fa il compitino, 6-7 milioni all'anno.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non è un suo errore oggi, dai


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Al replay sembrerebbe una gatta pazzesca, ma la realtà è che era vicino Cr7.
Ma Gigio sbaglia in ogni caso la scelta, cercare di bloccarla in quel modo è assurdo in quella circostanza, lì' respingi d'istinto mica cerchi quella cosa lì.


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non è un suo errore oggi, dai



A due metri dalla porta o te la tira addosso o non la prendi mai... dargli la colpa è solo per partito preso.


----------



## Goro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non è colpa sua il gol, anche se poteva almeno provarci... però Reina l'avrebbe parato il colpo di testa secondo me perchè è più esperto, più furbo e sa che il pallone anche se vicinissimo se è centrale ce la si può fare


----------



## Garrincha (16 Gennaio 2019)

Diamogli colpa anche del buco dell'ozono già che ci siamo, quale papera? Ha sbagliato la difesa


----------



## Milancholy (16 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Diamogli colpa anche del buco dell'ozono già che ci siamo, quale papera? Ha sbagliato la difesa



Non sono un suo detrattore. Ha atletici mezzi enormi ed un'età da primavera. Viene (forse giustamente) parametrato (anche) per quello che introita e per le manfrine stucchevoli dell'obesodioso campano d'Olanda. Umanamente ha violentato a più riprese l'utopico auspicio per una "bandiera" che manca dalla notte dei tempi. Ciò premesso ed accantonato, dal mio punto di vista, una qualche responsabilità sul gol di Ronaldo (in termini di reattività e "concetto") è abbastanza evidente.


----------



## gabuz (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> A due metri dalla porta o te la tira addosso o non la prendi mai... dargli la colpa è solo per partito preso.



Colpa no, ma era praticamente addosso. Poteva far di più


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2019)

questa volta non vedo niente di così grave. però a me non entusiasma


----------



## fra29 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non è un suo errore oggi, dai



Guardati su YT il video delle parate di Reina con la Samp, l'ultima nei supplementari (minuto 4.20) fa la parata che avrebbe dovuto fare Il 99..respinta tipo portiere da calcetto. 
Provare a bloccarla è un errore tecnico importante. 
La parata è pensata male..


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Gennaio 2019)

Con Reina non so se prendevamo gol.


----------



## Kdkobain (17 Gennaio 2019)

L'errore è di concetto, si vede chiaramente che prova addirittura a bloccarla....per il resto la difesa sbaglia il fuorigioco e può far ben poco.
Visto che questa estate dovrebbe essere il momento buono per venderlo sarebbe meglio evitare certe figuracce


----------



## LukeLike (21 Gennaio 2019)

Si può dire che anche oggi è stato decisivo, come con la Spal?


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Gennaio 2019)

Grande Gigio!


----------



## Albijol (21 Gennaio 2019)

Seconda partita di quest'anno in cui fa il fenomeno. Non esaltiamoci troppo però


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Seconda partita di quest'anno in cui fa il fenomeno. Non esaltiamoci troppo però



Dai, un pò di obiettività, sta facendo un'ottima stagione, ha passato una stagione (la scorsa) dem****a, ma quest'anno si è ripreso.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Partitona, bravo Gigio


----------



## EmmePi (21 Gennaio 2019)

Dopo tutte le invettive e le prese per il culo a questo ragazzo vorrei vedere ora una fila di post di scusa da tutti quelli che lo criticavano a sproposito!


----------



## Pit96 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Sì, quest'anno si sta riprendendo benissimo. Altra partita molto buona. Spero sempre di venderlo in estate però. Liberandoci del suo super ingaggio e con i soldi di una sua cessione possiamo migliorare la squadra


----------



## Maximo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Anche oggi maestoso. A fine campionato i suoi interventi potrebbero portarci gli stessi punti di un grande attaccante, vedi lo socorso anno Roma - Allison.


----------



## Goro (21 Gennaio 2019)

Fantastico, ma è anche quello che mi aspetto dai suoi 6 milioni annui


----------



## Mika (21 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Dopo tutte le invettive e le prese per il culo a questo ragazzo vorrei vedere ora una fila di post di scusa da tutti quelli che lo criticavano a sproposito!



Chiedi la Luna.


----------



## CarpeDiem (26 Gennaio 2019)

Anche oggi migliore in campo, in più stasera mi ha dato sicurezza anche nelle giocate con i piedi e nelle uscite. 
Bravissimo Gigio


----------



## uoteghein (26 Gennaio 2019)

mostruoso


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Bravo Gigio, continua cosi.


----------



## 6Baresi (26 Gennaio 2019)

Sta risalendo la china...


----------



## fra29 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Gran partita


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Ultimamente ha tirato giù la saracinesca. Altro che 40 mln..


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2019)

Bravissimo Zizo, ormai una certezza!

Per fortuna non l'hanno venduto a 500 mila lire come molti speravano


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Gennaio 2019)

da quella di chiesa, finalmente, ha smesso di far cappelle. e di gol non ne prendiamo più. bene così


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2019)

E un fenomeno. Un periodo negativo ci può ovviamente stare alla sua età.
Speriamo continui così.


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Gennaio 2019)

Oggi è facile fare il centrale al Milan (pensare che anche Abate non sfigura li) per merito suo.
Ogni calcio d angolo, cross o palla alta sbatte su di lui.
Non sarà un fenomeno sui diagonali bassi (ieri Insigne ci ha provato un paio di volte) ma chi se ne frega, un gigante così trasmette sicurezza e serenità a tutta la difesa.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Così come l'abbiamo bastonato, io per primo, è giusto fargli i complimenti e ringraziarlo per le parate di queste ultime partite.


----------



## mark (30 Gennaio 2019)

Periodo positivo per lui è vero e sono contento, ma prepariamoci al prossimo teatrino. Contratto in scadenza nel 2021, già da quest'estate si inizieranno a sentire voci sul rinnovo, su quanto chiede Raiola ecc..


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Periodo positivo per lui è vero e sono contento, ma prepariamoci al prossimo teatrino. Contratto in scadenza nel 2021, già da quest'estate si inizieranno a sentire voci sul rinnovo, su quanto chiede Raiola ecc..



Se riuscissimo ad andare in Champions e se lui avesse mercato, forse sarebbe il momento per lasciarlo andare senza rimpianti e senza farci prendere per il collo. Con i soldi della cessione e l'attrattiva della CL puoi prendere un buon sostituto tra i pali e migliorare la squadra.


----------



## Igor91 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se riuscissimo ad andare in Champions e se lui avesse mercato, forse sarebbe il momento per lasciarlo andare senza rimpianti e senza farci prendere per il collo. Con i soldi della cessione e l'attrattiva della CL puoi prendere un buon sostituto tra i pali e migliorare la squadra.



Si... Se fa una seconda parte di stagione da protagonista e si riesce a vendere per cifre vicine ai 100 mln è da vendere.
Con lui anche Suso, magari rinnovo ora e inserimento di una niova clausola a 65 mln e si vendono entrambi per reinvestire su 2 top VERI. 
Io farei Chiesa sulla destra e Lozano a sinistra, a questo punto è chiaro che - con i rientri di Biglia e Jack l'anno prossimo, e la conferma di Chala come mezz'ala, dando per assodato il riscatto di Baka - l'investimento vero è da fare sulle fasce.


----------



## mark (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se riuscissimo ad andare in Champions e se lui avesse mercato, forse sarebbe il momento per lasciarlo andare senza rimpianti e senza farci prendere per il collo. Con i soldi della cessione e l'attrattiva della CL puoi prendere un buon sostituto tra i pali e migliorare la squadra.



Quello che penso anch'io, bisogna vedere che tipo di offerte arriverebbero però. Per meno di 60/70 milioni io non lo cederei


----------



## Boomer (30 Gennaio 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Quello che penso anch'io, bisogna vedere che tipo di offerte arriverebbero però. Per meno di 60/70 milioni io non lo cederei



Zizzo se è da vendere deve essere venduto per la cifra più alta nella storia per un portiere quindi oltre 80 M.


----------



## bmb (30 Gennaio 2019)

Dai vendiamo Gigio e mettiamoci un sostituto alla Olsen come ha fatto la Riomma con Allison. Poi lamentiamoci delle papere ogni 3 partite.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Oggi un muro


----------



## sbrodola (3 Febbraio 2019)

L'ho criticato duramente in passato, ma nelle ultime partite è tornato a livelli altissimi. Bravo Gigio


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2019)

8


----------



## koti (3 Febbraio 2019)

È tornato il mostro di due anni fa.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Febbraio 2019)

La testa. Parte tutto da là.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Bravo Zizzo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Senza di lui saremmo ottavi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Senza di lui saremmo ottavi.



sta recuperando gli errori di inizio stagione.


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sta recuperando gli errori di inizio stagione.



Fuoriclasse epocale, potenzialmente ai livelli di Peruzzi, Buffon e Neuer, altro che Cortuois e De Gea.

Hanno pagato Kepa 80, questo non ha prezzo, aveva ragione il suo panciuto procuratore.


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Fuoriclasse epocale, potenzialmente ai livelli di Peruzzi, Buffon e Neuer, altro che Cortuois e De Gea.
> 
> Hanno pagato Kepa 80, questo non ha prezzo, aveva ragione il suo panciuto procuratore.



Donnarumma è sempre stato bravissimo sulle parate di istinto e in situazioni di instabilità. Il più suo grosso limite sono le uscite, e la gestione della palla con i piedi.  
Vedremo cosa succederà questa estate, comunque la cosa più positiva è che sembra essere tranquillo e concentrato. Da questo i risultati arriveranno da soli.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2019)

ieri sembrava Ed Warner, mancava solo che si desse la spinta saltando sui pali


----------



## EmmePi (4 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Fuoriclasse epocale, potenzialmente ai livelli di Peruzzi, Buffon e Neuer, altro che Cortuois e De Gea.
> 
> Hanno pagato Kepa 80, questo non ha prezzo, aveva ragione il suo panciuto procuratore.



.... e deve ancora compiere VENT'ANNI.


----------



## EmmePi (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è sempre stato bravissimo sulle parate di istinto e in situazioni di instabilità. Il più suo grosso limite sono le uscite, e la gestione della palla con i piedi.
> Vedremo cosa succederà questa estate, comunque la cosa più positiva è che sembra essere tranquillo e concentrato. Da questo i risultati arriveranno da soli.



Nella gestione palla con i piedi è migliorato enormemente, ora dovrà concentrarsi sulle uscite, ma ricordiamoci che non ha neppure 20 anni, e sta imparando...


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Nella gestione palla con i piedi è migliorato enormemente, ora dovrà concentrarsi sulle uscite, ma ricordiamoci che non ha neppure 20 anni, e sta imparando...



Certo  ma l'importante è che sia sereno mentalmente perchè negli ultimi 15 mesi aveva un blocco mentale, non si fidava delle sue qualità e non usciva MAI. Le palle in area piccola che dovrebbero essere tutte del portiere (con queste piccolo scherzetto) ci hanno portato in dote una ventina di gol subiti.
Non so se migliorerà e se lo farà con la nostra maglia, ma nel caso ha tutto il tempo per far bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è sempre stato bravissimo sulle parate di istinto e in situazioni di instabilità. Il più suo grosso limite sono le uscite, e la gestione della palla con i piedi.
> Vedremo cosa succederà questa estate, comunque la cosa più positiva è che sembra essere tranquillo e concentrato. Da questo i risultati arriveranno da soli.



a volte è totalmente fuori posizione sui tiri dalla distanza. 
adesso è un buon periodo. speriamo continui così perchè ci serve.


----------



## EmmePi (4 Febbraio 2019)

Quello che non capisco è perchè (si bene ora ma le papere, le palle alte, le uscite, il gioco palla al piede...) per voi questo neppure ventenne debba già essere uno Yashin o un Buffon! Vorrei avere una palla di vetro magica per rivedere tutte le partite di quei 2 mostri sacri a vent'anni anzi a 18 e 19 anni.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Febbraio 2019)

-Non ha ancora compiuto 20 anni
-Gia 127 presenze con la nostra maglia
-Portiere titolare della Nazionale italiana

Ovviamente la stampa italiana fa finta di vedere questi dettagli, se giocava alla Juve valeva come Mbappe'.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Febbraio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> -Non ha ancora compiuto 20 anni
> -Gia 127 presenze con la nostra maglia
> -Portiere titolare della Nazionale italiana
> 
> Ovviamente la stampa italiana fa finta di vedere questi dettagli, se giocava alla Juve valeva come Mbappe'.



fosse finito alla juve a zero, avremmo assistito ad articoli su articoli da parte dei giornalisti prezzolati, gia immagino i titoloni "la tradizione juve continua, dopo zoff e buffon ora donnarumma", "milan stupido a perdere un prospetto come donnarumma a zero" ecc, ecc. ma l'aspetto più agghiacciante è che una buona parte dei tifosi milanisti ha criticato la vecchia dirigenza per aver trattenuto a tutti i costi donnarumma


----------



## uolfetto (4 Febbraio 2019)

speriamo continui così almeno fino a fine stagione


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è perchè (si bene ora ma le papere, le palle alte, le uscite, il gioco palla al piede...) per voi questo neppure ventenne debba già essere uno Yashin o un Buffon! Vorrei avere una palla di vetro magica per rivedere tutte le partite di quei 2 mostri sacri a vent'anni anzi a 18 e 19 anni.



Infatti non lo deve essere, ma visto lo stipendio da super top ( che ha gli rovinato la carriere nel breve periodo) e la necessità di venderlo in estate ( per non rischiare di essere di nuovo presi per il collo) meglio para adesso meglio è. Deve far vedere che non è più un portiere prodigio ma una certezza del ruolo...in modo da farci pagare per il suo vero valore.

Donnarruma sarebbe da acquistare da due contratti per avere un portiere di sicuro affidamento e sicuro, tra i 27 - 28 anni.

Vedremo


----------



## fra29 (4 Febbraio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> La testa. Parte tutto da là.



Sicuramente.. 
Ma ieri ho notato nuove "skills" tipo le uscite basse e la chiusura dello specchio.. Mi pare un fondamentale che ha migliorato decisamente.. Merito di Fiori che è della "scuola" di William Vecchi?


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2019)

Quest'anno sta riscattando l'annata condita da nefandezze varie dell'anno scorso. E che questo mio messaggio non ci porti sfiga


----------



## Gas (4 Febbraio 2019)

Da un po' di partite sta sfornando prestazioni monstre. Bravissimo. Se questa fosse la sua normalità sarebbe a soli 19 anni il numero 1 al mondo, quindi non mi aspetto che sia sempre così.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

Grande!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (10 Febbraio 2019)

I due interventi su Joao Pedro sono stati di altissimo livello: nelle ultime partite ha sfornato grandissime prestazioni, con il picco durante la partita contro la Roma!


----------



## bmb (10 Febbraio 2019)

Ridatemi il contatore dei punti persi


----------



## Kayl (10 Febbraio 2019)

Prestazione molto più rassicurante questa di quella con la Roma. I grandi portieri sono quelli che prendono pochi tiri in una partita e si fanno trovare pronti, perché è molto più facile stare sul pezzo quando ti bombardano per tutta la partita.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Febbraio 2019)

Grande Gigione ora i 3 punti a Bergamo please


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Febbraio 2019)

Bravo Gigio!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Se kepa ne vale 80/90... se Audero ne vale 20... questo gigio supera facile i 100..


----------



## 666psycho (11 Febbraio 2019)

Si è ripreso! Insuperabile! Bravo gigio


----------



## EmmePi (11 Febbraio 2019)

Scommetto che ancora tutti pensate: "bene così è più facile venderlo".

Gigio deve essere la nostra bandiera dei prossimi 20 anni!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Febbraio 2019)

Che bravo. Io non dimentico le scenette ridicole con Raiola, ma al momento va bene così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

La difesa regge e finalmente dopo due stagioni così-così Gigio è tornato ad abbassare la saracinesca..

Quando gioca così per farci gol serve davvero che diamo una mano noi agli avversari


----------



## Albijol (11 Febbraio 2019)

beh che dire...Fiori > Magni


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> *Se kepa ne vale 80/90*... se Audero ne vale 20... questo gigio supera facile i 100..



Ti giuro ho appena visto la partita persa dal chelsea 6 a 0 col manchester e sono venuto a cercare il topic proprio per scrivere lo stesso messaggio tuo.
Se avesse preso lui i 6 gol che ha preso Kepa la stampa lo avrebbe massacrato.
Dopo il gol da Chiesa sembrava avessimo il portiere più scarso del mondo, Kepa ne ha presi 3 uguali e credo che non supera il metro e 90.
Gigio non deve andar via per meno di 100.


----------



## 6milan (12 Febbraio 2019)

Io penso una cosa, il ruolo del portiere non è per niente facile, gli altri anni riceveva un sacco di tiri normale prendere più gol. La fortuna del portiere la fa molto la difesa. Il portiere forte é quello che riceve due tiri e fa deu miracoli. Vorrei vedere buffon con la difesa del frosinone. E cmq Gigio é un gran bel portiere


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ridatemi il contatore dei punti persi



http://www.milanworld.net/contatore-punti-persi-causa-di-donnarumma-vt67795.html

Per quanto mi riguarda è ancora in saldo negativo, basta fare il conteggio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che papera che ha fatto...


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente un po' di sicurezza nei passaggi di piede anche sotto pressing. Sorpreso dall'uscita quasi fino al fuori area in una occasione. Ancora un po' di sapone nelle mani a volte, ma mi sembra sia in miglioramento. Forse la cura Fiori sta facendo effetto o è solo una questione di testa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Ucan fa una acrobazia meravigliosa nell'unico tiro dell Empoli nello specchio 
il nostro 99 riesce a pararla ! era alquanto imprevedibile quella giocata 

Davvero Bravo !


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ucan fa una acrobazia meravigliosa nell'unico tiro dell Empoli nello specchio
> il nostro 99 riesce a pararla ! era alquanto imprevedibile quella giocata
> 
> Davvero Bravo !



Infatti, è passata inosservata quella parata ma ha fatto davvero una gran cosa li Gigio.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2019)

Auguroni uomo ragno.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Febbraio 2019)

Auguri!!


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Febbraio 2019)

Buon compleanno,ti auguro di entrare nel mio 11 ideale milanista di ogni tempo,quelli che già ne fanno parte sono grandissimi e ci hanno resi immortali.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Febbraio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Buon compleanno,ti auguro di entrare nel mio 11 ideale milanista di ogni tempo,quelli che già ne fanno parte sono grandissimi e ci hanno resi immortali.



+1


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2019)

Augurissimi!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2019)

Parata da 10 e lode (quella su Djuricic) 
Bravissimo 

almeno ora si sta guadagnando quei 6 mln all'anno


----------



## Abraham (3 Marzo 2019)

Altro clean sheet da aggiungere ai precedenti 52


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Marzo 2019)

Mostruoso. Sta diventando un portiere che sposta, e non è cosa da tutti. Continuasse così questa e la prossima stagione sarà sicuramente il miglior portiere all'unanimità.


----------



## CarpeDiem (3 Marzo 2019)

Fenomeno


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mostruoso. Sta diventando un portiere che sposta, e non è cosa da tutti. Continuasse così questa e la prossima stagione sarà sicuramente il miglior portiere all'unanimità.



Hai scritto ciò che avrei scritto io stamattina,aggiungo di mio che per i giornalai di casa nostra vale sempre e comunque non più di 40 mln.


----------



## fra29 (3 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Parata da 10 e lode (quella su Djuricic)
> Bravissimo
> 
> almeno ora si sta guadagnando quei 6 mln all'anno



Quelle parate di istinto puro le ha sempre fatte, sono il suo marchio di fabbrica.. 
Il definitivo Salto per diventare il top ci sarà quando non farà più errori su tiri da lontano (dove spingeva male) o parate pensate male (tipo Supercoppa)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Marzo 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Hai scritto ciò che avrei scritto io stamattina,aggiungo di mio che per i giornalai di casa nostra vale sempre e comunque non più di 40 mln.



Intendevo miglior portiere della serie A, ma mi son dimenticato di scriverlo 

Purtroppo ha solo 2 anni rimasti sul contratto, sulla valutazione totale del giocatore fa tanto. Poi che I giornalai siano in malafede è risaputo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2019)

Ad oggi è tra i 5 migliori portieri del mondo e vale probabilmente attorno ai 100 milioni di euro, se non di più.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Marzo 2019)

Molto bene anche ieri, ma continuo a ritenerlo il primo da sacrificare per migliorare la squadra.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2019)

Il contratto gli verrà rinnovato senza ombra di dubbio , ma sicuramente ci sarà una super clausola.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Marzo 2019)

7 milioni: dove si firma?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2019)

Da quando c'è lui abbiamo vinto un solo derby. E se Icardi non avesse tirato il rigore sul palo probabilmente nemmeno quello.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2019)

Sul cross che ha portato al primo gol a farfalle, sul rigore tirato male immobile come un sacco di patate...


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Marzo 2019)

Qualcuno gli insegni le uscite alte, è assurdo quanto sia limitato in questo fondamentale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Marzo 2019)

Poteva fare molto di più..

Handanovic è 10 spanne sopra, troppo più forte


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Marzo 2019)

Sul primo gol ha fatto un'uscita identica, ovvero a farfalle, a quella del derby d'andata che ha portato il gol dell'Inter. Nelle uscite alte male

Tra l'altro ho notato che sui rigori tende spesso a rimanere in mezzo alla porta scommettendo sul tiro centrale, a volte ci azzecca ma non li prende comunque. Più decisione


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Marzo 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Qualcuno gli insegni le uscite alte, è assurdo quanto sia limitato in questo fondamentale.



Purtroppo lo scriviamo da anni. E' migliorato, ma non abbastanza


----------



## folletto (18 Marzo 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ad oggi è tra i 5 migliori portieri del mondo e vale probabilmente attorno ai 100 milioni di euro, se non di più.



100 milioni in cassa e qualche possibilità di vincere un derby..........ma quali 100 milioni dai, ma chi te li da?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Purtroppo lo scriviamo da anni. E' migliorato, ma non abbastanza



Beh dai, un portiere matura a 25 anni, alcuni migliorano fino a 30/35 in quel ruolo.

Gigio è indiscutibile, secondo me...


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Marzo 2019)

Sta facendo una grande stagione, viene il dubbio che non regga ancora certe partite a livello nervoso...nell'ultimo anno ha concentrato tutti gli errori nei match con cugini e gobbi.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (18 Marzo 2019)

io sinceramente sul primo gol non riesco a dare particolari colpe a donnarumma.
penso che la differenza l'abbia fatta lautaro che al posto di tirare in porta l'ha rimessa in mezzo.
castillejo stessa dinamica ha tirato in porta di testa e handanovic era li sul palo e l'ha parata senza sapere come, gli è sbattuta adosso.
se lautaro avesse tirato in porta come ha fatto castillejo, donnarumma sarebbe stato nel posto giusto, come handanovic.
non penso si possa parlare di errore di donnarumma.


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2019)

Onestamente, non me la sento di dare particolari colpe a Donnarumma, nè per il primo gol, nè tantomento per il rigore.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> io sinceramente sul primo gol non riesco a dare particolari colpe a donnarumma.
> penso che la differenza l'abbia fatta lautaro che al posto di tirare in porta l'ha rimessa in mezzo.
> castillejo stessa dinamica ha tirato in porta di testa e handanovic era li sul palo e l'ha parata senza sapere come, gli è sbattuta adosso.
> se lautaro avesse tirato in porta come ha fatto castillejo, donnarumma sarebbe stato nel posto giusto, come handanovic.
> non penso si possa parlare di errore di donnarumma.



concordo, non capisco queste critiche a Donnarumma. Non vi sono particolari colpe sui gol subiti.


----------



## Mika (18 Marzo 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> concordo, non capisco queste critiche a Donnarumma. Non vi sono particolari colpe sui gol subiti.



Facile, i 6M di euro a stagione, ora per mezzo forum non deve prendere gol e se lo prende è colpa sua.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> io sinceramente sul primo gol non riesco a dare particolari colpe a donnarumma.
> penso che la differenza l'abbia fatta lautaro che al posto di tirare in porta l'ha rimessa in mezzo.
> castillejo stessa dinamica ha tirato in porta di testa e handanovic era li sul palo e l'ha parata senza sapere come, gli è sbattuta adosso.
> se lautaro avesse tirato in porta come ha fatto castillejo, donnarumma sarebbe stato nel posto giusto, come handanovic.
> non penso si possa parlare di errore di donnarumma.





iceman. ha scritto:


> Onestamente, non me la sento di dare particolari colpe a Donnarumma, nè per il primo gol, nè tantomento per il rigore.





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> concordo, non capisco queste critiche a Donnarumma. Non vi sono particolari colpe sui gol subiti.



Concordo con tutti quanti. E' stato un errore ma solo con il senno di poi. Lì ci sono due stati due gravi errori, e cioè l'assoluta inconsistenza di RR che viene come suo solito fatto a fettine da qualsiasi giocatore che riesce a giocare in serie C, e il buco clamoroso in area piccola, dove non c'era nessuno. E la cosa è agghiacciante, tenuto conto che di solito parcheggiamo l'autobus in area.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Marzo 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> 100 milioni in cassa e qualche possibilità di vincere un derby..........ma quali 100 milioni dai, ma chi te li da?



Chi vuole comprarlo, il suo prezzo è quello.
Chi paga 80 per Kepa è furbo?

Comunque a lamentarsi adesso con Gigio ci vuole coraggio dopo che ci ha salvato il culo parecchie volte in stagione.
E nel derby non è che sia granchè colpevole.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Marzo 2019)

Questo guadagna più delle 2 prime punte del Milan messe insieme, chiede un aumento nonostante tanti errori in stagione e ci si chiede perchè qualcuno lo critichi?

Più o meno è come se Dida dopo mezza stagione ottima al Milan avesse ottenuto lo stipendio di Sheva e Pippo messi insieme. Fate voi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Marzo 2019)

Per farlo rinnovare hanno aumentato l’ingaggio a dismisura, a cifre che secondo me ancora non meritava.

In ogni caso le prioritá sono le ali offensive, inutile che hai Donnarumma se non segni mai poi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

Oggi la papera risalta per il gol, ma in OGNI singola partita Donnarumma fa errori del genere, ed è solo fortuna se abbiamo preso gol così sol oggi


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Errore clamoroso. Rimane un bamboccio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Mi sono perso il gol preso perchè mi ero assentato un attimo dalla TV, ma ho sentito i bestemmioni e le invettive contro Donnarumma di mio padre fin troppo bene, poi non capisco perchè su Dazn non facciano vedere i replay.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso il gol preso perchè mi ero assentato un attimo dalla TV, ma ho sentito i bestemmioni e le invettive contro Donnarumma di mio padre fin troppo bene, poi non capisco perchè su Dazn non facciano vedere i replay.



Aveva Defrel davanti, lo ha guardato per tre secondi e poi gli ha passato la palla di piatto (e dietro Defrel non c'erano altri nostri giocatori)


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso il gol preso perchè mi ero assentato un attimo dalla TV, ma ho sentito i bestemmioni e le invettive contro Donnarumma di mio padre fin troppo bene, poi non capisco perchè su Dazn non facciano vedere i replay.



Meglio se non lo vedi ...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Aveva Defrel davanti, lo ha guardato per tre secondi e poi gli ha passato la palla di piatto (e dietro Defrel non c'erano altri nostri giocatori)



Si me l'ha raccontato mio padre ma ancora devo vederlo, mi sembra una cosa assurda, ma il pallone ha avuto un effetto strano dovuto alla ciabattata del passaggio o proprio Donnarumma ha limpidamente passato il pallone all'avversario come se stesse facendo un passaggio ai suoi compagni?


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Sparisci!


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si me l'ha raccontato mio padre ma ancora devo vederlo, mi sembra una cosa assurda, ma il pallone ha avuto un effetto strano dovuto alla ciabattata del passaggio o proprio Donnarumma ha limpidamente passato il pallone all'avversario come se stesse facendo un passaggio ai suoi compagni?



no no. Passaggio dritto per dritto di piatto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> no no. Passaggio dritto per dritto di piatto.



lol allora si è venduto la partita, mai vista una roba del genere fatta volutamente senza ciabattate o lisci vari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso il gol preso perchè mi ero assentato un attimo dalla TV, ma ho sentito i bestemmioni e le invettive contro Donnarumma di mio padre fin troppo bene, poi non capisco perchè su Dazn non facciano vedere i replay.



Darei fuoco a Dazn, una roba indecente. Spero che l'anno prossimo si accordino in qualche modo per levare via dalle palle questo schifo..


----------



## LukeLike (30 Marzo 2019)

L'errore è alla base, cioè pensare che sia un portiere bravo con i piedi.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Questa sera ci ha condannati.


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Giggiocuorerossonerochehafirmatononostanteraiola.
Datti fuoco, pippone.


----------



## kekkopot (30 Marzo 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa sera ci ha condannati.


Peccato perchè tutto sommato non è stato manco il peggiore, anzi ci ha salvati in molte occasioni. Però purtroppo cappellata determinante


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Peccato perchè tutto sommato non è stato manco il peggiore, anzi ci ha salvati in molte occasioni. Però purtroppo cappellata determinante



...io ancora non riesco a capire come ha fatto a commettere una c... del genere.


----------



## bmb (30 Marzo 2019)

Se il giocatore che tocca più palloni con i piedi è il portiere prima o poi la papera arriva.


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Peccato perchè tutto sommato non è stato manco il peggiore, anzi ci ha salvati in molte occasioni. Però purtroppo cappellata determinante



La cappellatta ok, ma ogni volta la passiamo a lui, tocca più palloni lui di Piatek.


----------



## Goro (30 Marzo 2019)

Tocca troppi palloni in generale, non deve fare questo tipo di lavoro


----------



## hiei87 (30 Marzo 2019)

Errore gravissimo e ingiustificabile, però mi viene in mente la famosa frase di Einstein, sul fatto che se giudichiamo un pesce dalla sua capacità di arrampicarsi su un albero, tutti i pesci saranno stupidi.
Donnarumma è un portiere e anche stasera ha parato bene. Non può fare il regista di questa squadra. Va costantemente in difficoltà con la palla tra i piedi, eppure non sappiamo fare altro che retropassaggi al portiere.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Errore gravissimo e ingiustificabile, però mi viene in mente la famosa frase di Einstein, sul fatto che se giudichiamo un pesce dalla sua capacità di arrampicarsi su un albero, tutti i pesci saranno stupidi.
> Donnarumma è un portiere e anche stasera ha parato bene. Non può fare il regista di questa squadra. Va costantemente in difficoltà con la palla tra i piedi, eppure non sappiamo fare altro che retropassaggi al portiere.



Per fare quell'errore non devi essere incapace coi piedi, devi avere il cervello nel retto.


----------



## malos (30 Marzo 2019)

Mai salito sul suo carro e mai lo farò. Non dimentico e poi è troppo stupido di suo non lo sopporto neanche umanamente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Cioè io ho visto tutta la partita e quei buffoni di Dazn non mi hanno fatto rivedere il gol avvenuto dopo manco 30 secondi dal fischio iniziale.
Adesso che abbiamo perso manco lo voglio rivedere.


----------



## kekkopot (30 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La cappellatta ok, ma ogni volta la passiamo a lui, tocca più palloni lui di Piatek.


Quella non è colpa sua, ma del Guardiola dei poveri che abbiamo in panca


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2019)

Dai su Gigio, se stato un SUPER POLLASTRO, ma te la perdono.


----------



## Cataldinho (31 Marzo 2019)

Col continuo gioco fatto di retropassaggi su retropassaggi prima o poi le frittate vengon fuori, al di la dell'errore del singolo, perchè son situazioni intrinsecamente pericolose. Per quanto riguarda il caso di ieri però l'errore è suo, ed è un errore grave. Poi però si è riscattato con un paio di buone parate.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Per fare quell'errore non devi essere incapace coi piedi, devi avere il cervello nel retto.



Ma sì, però a giocare col fuoco prima o poi ti scotti. Sono errori che un centrocampista o un attaccante possono fare 2 o 3 volte a partita, solo che quando li fa il portiere prendi gol.
Dovremmo evitare situazioni del genere, invece l'unico schema che abbiamo è quello di uscire palla al piede sempre e comunque con 500 passaggini tra portiere e difensori. Questo sistema finora non ha portato a nulla, perchè ci ha fatto prendere parecchi gol, magari meno plateali di quello di ieri, e raramente ci ha permesso di avviare azioni pericolose.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma sì, però a giocare col fuoco prima o poi ti scotti. Sono errori che un centrocampista o un attaccante possono fare 2 o 3 volte a partita, solo che quando li fa il portiere prendi gol.
> Dovremmo evitare situazioni del genere, invece l'unico schema che abbiamo è quello di uscire palla al piede sempre e comunque con 500 passaggini tra portiere e difensori. Questo sistema finora non ha portato a nulla, perchè ci ha fatto prendere parecchi gol, magari meno plateali di quello di ieri, e raramente ci ha permesso di avviare azioni pericolose.


Però noi continuiamo a giocare cosi, non lo capiscono? O semplicemente non sono in grado di capirlo?


----------



## hiei87 (31 Marzo 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Però noi continuiamo a giocare cosi, non lo capiscono? O semplicemente non sono in grado di capirlo?



Davvero non so. Nelle prime giornate abbiamo subito diversi gol per colpa di quel modo di giocare (mi viene in mente ad esempio Napoli ed Empoli). Ultimamente c'era andata bene, ma tra Donnarumma e i centrali almeno 1 rischio grosso a partita ce lo prendevamo. Davvero vale la pena di rischiare così tanto, se poi, anche le poche volte che eludiamo il pressing avversario, una volta sorpassata la metà campo l'unico schema esistente è dare palla a Suso e sperare che inventi qualcosa?


----------



## fra29 (31 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Davvero non so. Nelle prime giornate abbiamo subito diversi gol per colpa di quel modo di giocare (mi viene in mente ad esempio Napoli ed Empoli). Ultimamente c'era andata bene, ma tra Donnarumma e i centrali almeno 1 rischio grosso a partita ce lo prendevamo. Davvero vale la pena di rischiare così tanto, se poi, anche le poche volte che eludiamo il pressing avversario, una volta sorpassata la metà campo l'unico schema esistente è dare palla a Suso e sperare che inventi qualcosa?



Senza contare che con Piatek e Baka il lancio lungo con sponda sarebbe la situazione più ovvia.. Lo fa la Juve con Mandzukic nonostante tecnicamente ci mangiano in testa mentre noi scimmiottiamo il City facendo figure ridicole..


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Davvero non so. Nelle prime giornate abbiamo subito diversi gol per colpa di quel modo di giocare (mi viene in mente ad esempio Napoli ed Empoli). Ultimamente c'era andata bene, ma tra Donnarumma e i centrali almeno 1 rischio grosso a partita ce lo prendevamo. Davvero vale la pena di rischiare così tanto, se poi, anche le poche volte che eludiamo il pressing avversario, una volta sorpassata la metà campo l'unico schema esistente è dare palla a Suso e sperare che inventi qualcosa?


 tutto vero quello che dici, ma io non piango solo il Milan ma piango anche la nazionale maggiore e l'Under, stiamo buttando via la nostra storia x inseguire alchimie complicate , che tristezza


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (31 Marzo 2019)

E inutile Gigio non ha le doti per far quel tipo di gioco quando c'è il pressing degli attaccanti,
i nostri centrocampisti ne sbagliano a centinaia di passaggi cosi, ma se sbaglia Gigio ti becchi
il gol, per ovviare a questo problema basterebbe che l' allenatore gli dicesse: tu fai ripartire
l' azione ma quando vedi gli attaccanti vicini alla porta la palla devi spazzarla! ..problema risolto.
Chiaro che se fai tirare le punizioni a Kessie e poi le sbaglia tutte non si può prendersela con
lui ma con chi gli da l'ordine di tirarle..


----------



## hiei87 (31 Marzo 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> tutto vero quello che dici, ma io non piango solo il Milan ma piango anche la nazionale maggiore e l'Under, stiamo buttando via la nostra storia x inseguire alchimie complicate , che tristezza



Il calcio si sta evolvendo in quella direzione e ci sta che le squadre che vogliono imporre il proprio gioco cerchino di giocare palla a terra anche con centrali e portiere. Il problema è che per farlo devi avere le caratteristiche adatte, altrimenti il buon palla lunga e pedalare può essere funzionale anche oggi.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Aprile 2019)

O


hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il calcio si sta evolvendo in quella direzione e ci sta che le squadre che vogliono imporre il proprio gioco cerchino di giocare palla a terra anche con centrali e portiere. Il problema è che per farlo devi avere le caratteristiche adatte, altrimenti il buon palla lunga e pedalare può essere funzionale anche oggi.


Ci sono tanti modi per imporre il gioco ,e sicurissimamente non e quello farsi attaccare nella propria area..che e una stupidaggine immane,chissà cosa si sarebbe detto se perdevano una finale di coppa del mondo,o una finale di Champions prendendo un gol del genere

Se si arriva a centrocampo e si rimanda la palla indietro al portiere ,abbiamo totalmente sbagliato i concetti 

I problemi veri del Milan non sono tanto i giocatori ma lo spartito.. al interno di uno spartito sbagliato purtroppo tutti i giocatori peggiorano le loro prestazioni..

P.si si dice che questo gioco dal basso e tanto amato dal vice di Gattuso e mi fermo qui


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Aprile 2019)




----------



## hiei87 (1 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> O
> Ci sono tanti modi per imporre il gioco ,e sicurissimamente non e quello farsi attaccare nella propria area..che e una stupidaggine immane,chissà cosa si sarebbe detto se perdevano una finale di coppa del mondo,o una finale di Champions prendendo un gol del genere
> 
> Se si arriva a centrocampo e si rimanda la palla indietro al portiere ,abbiamo totalmente sbagliato i concetti
> ...



Concordo su tutto. La mia introduzione era generale, ma il concetto è che noi non possiamo e non dobbiamo giocare in quel modo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Dopo aver perso ieri a 2 a 0 a torino, questo esce dal campo ridendo come se non fosse successo nulla, come se non andare in Cl fosse una cosa normale, mi ha fatto una rabbia incredibile...
Sinceramente per me mister 6 milioni puo' fare valigie, abbiamo bisogno di gente che giochi per la maglia ...


----------



## Albijol (29 Aprile 2019)

speriamo che qualcuno lo voglia, se rimane gli deve essere imposto di fare solo e esclusivamente lanci lunghi


----------



## smallball (29 Aprile 2019)

insicuro anche ieri


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver perso ieri a 2 a 0 a torino, questo esce dal campo ridendo come se non fosse successo nulla, come se non andare in Cl fosse una cosa normale, mi ha fatto una rabbia incredibile...
> Sinceramente per me mister 6 milioni puo' fare valigie, abbiamo bisogno di gente che giochi per la maglia ...


 ridere dopo una sconfitta è più grave del perdere stesso


----------



## rot-schwarz (29 Aprile 2019)

e' da vendere, ma chi lo vuole? Reina da piu' sicurezza, questo non vale un decimo di quello che prende. Ha una faccia da perdente non mi e' mai stato simpatico.


----------



## fra29 (29 Aprile 2019)

Quando parlavo di follia il pagare un portiere 7 mil citavo sempre Sirigu. Portiere sicuro, da 7, che non ti fa perdere punti.. Se vogliamo svoltare Gigio va venduto e quei soldi dati a uno che porta punti, una mezzala forte, un esterno da 15 goal, per noi è un lusso che non possiamo permetterci con questa rosa..


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Aprile 2019)

Ieri sera almeno due uscite a vuoto ed a inizio partita solito retropassaggio a cui lui ha fatto seguire un passaggio corto e sbilenco che ha messo in porta un giocatore del Torino

Cediamo questo sopravvalutato, alla prima offerta buona via subito


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quando parlavo di follia il pagare un portiere 7 mil citavo sempre Sirigu. Portiere sicuro, da 7, che non ti fa perdere punti.. Se vogliamo svoltare Gigio va venduto e quei soldi dati a uno che porta punti, una mezzala forte, un esterno da 15 goal, per noi è un lusso che non possiamo permetterci con questa rosa..


Fra Sirigu e Dru ma ci sono 3 spanne di differenza..Sirigu non e mai stato valutato x quello che in realtà vale


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

bidone sopravvalutato, fuori dalle palle


----------



## wildfrank (29 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quando parlavo di follia il pagare un portiere 7 mil citavo sempre Sirigu. Portiere sicuro, da 7, che non ti fa perdere punti.. Se vogliamo svoltare Gigio va venduto e quei soldi dati a uno che porta punti, una mezzala forte, un esterno da 15 goal, per noi è un lusso che non possiamo permetterci con questa rosa..



Troviamo prima il pollo che ce lo compra...


----------



## markjordan (29 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ieri sera almeno due uscite a vuoto ed a inizio partita solito retropassaggio a cui lui ha fatto seguire un passaggio corto e sbilenco che ha messo in porta un giocatore del Torino
> 
> Cediamo questo sopravvalutato, alla prima offerta buona via subito


sul rigore nessuno dice niente ?
non studia i rigoristi ?
io urlavo non a sinistraaaa , ***** belotti li ha tirati tutti a destra e lui si butta a sinistra , ma dai


----------



## Milanlove (29 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> *Quando parlavo di follia il pagare un portiere 7 mil *citavo sempre Sirigu. Portiere sicuro, da 7, che non ti fa perdere punti.. Se vogliamo svoltare Gigio va venduto e quei soldi dati a uno che porta punti, una mezzala forte, un esterno da 15 goal, per noi è un lusso che non possiamo permetterci con questa rosa..



Ma scherzi?
Mirabelli si era messo in tasca Raiola al tempo. Ovazioni per il grande Max al tempo per il rinnovo.


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Aprile 2019)

ragazzi i danni di mirabelli e fassone si sentono tantissimo. hanno sbagliato tutto possibile


----------



## LukeLike (12 Maggio 2019)

Deve parare pure il fuoco amico...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2019)

Mi piace + la versione Miracolo che quella Paperumma 
quindi please .. resisto ancora x 2 partite...

p.s. da notare che abbiamo giocato meglio.. senza il continuo passaggio tra i difensori e lui


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Anche oggi decisivo. Come contro la Fiorentina. Come contro il Bologna. Come contro il Genoa. Come contro il Torino all'andata. Come contro il Sassuolo. Come contro la Roma. 

Ma la gente ricorda solo le papere contro In**r e Samp.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Oggi ci ha salvato.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2019)

Grande Gigio! magari se riuscissimo a non coinvolgerlo nel tiki taka potrebbe ambire ai record di imbattibilità


----------



## hiei87 (19 Maggio 2019)

Dopo le vicende di due estati fa siamo molto prevenuti, ma va detto che quest anno ha fatto un'ottima stagione. Nel complesso il saldo tra punti fatti perdere e fatti guadagnare è positivo, e di almeno 10 punti. Pensiamoci bene prima di svenderlo, perché il portiere sarà anche un ruolo meno importante del centravanti, ma resta comunque fondamentale.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

Ma vendiamolo, siamo cosi zeppi di campioni, è assolutamente sacrificabile.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Maggio 2019)

Il giorno che "l'uomo derby" risulterà decisivo capirò certi commenti favorevoli.
Il fatto che il milan attuale (scritto rigorosamente minuscolo) non abbia neppure un fuoriclasse non è un'attenuante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma vendiamolo, siamo cosi zeppi di campioni, è assolutamente sacrificabile.


Concordo sul sarcasmo... abbiamo una squadra con pochi punti di riferimento, se cediamo persino wuei pochi giocatori buoni che abbiamo sará difficile costruire qualcosa di importante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2019)

Non comprendo questo attaccamento a Donnarumma, poter sistemare il bilancio in maniera assurda vendendo un portiere mi pare una fortuna incredibile.

Fosse stato un altro ruolo potrei anche capire, ma così non è. Un super portiere per quanto sia non è così determinante rispetto a un portiere normale, soprattutto se c'è una base di squadra forte, cosa che per altri ruoli non può essere.

Tra l'altro per me Donnarumma non è questo campione assurdo che molti credono


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il giorno che "l'uomo derby" risulterà decisivo capirò certi commenti favorevoli.
> Il fatto che il milan attuale (scritto rigorosamente minuscolo) non abbia neppure un fuoriclasse non è un'attenuante.



Donnarumma è un fenomeno solo per noi, ricordatevelo sempre, a questa età con quell'ingaggio non basta "avere" quell'ingaggio per essere definiti tali ma sarebbe quasi più sensato crescere per gradi e guadagnarseli nel tempo, arrivando magari a giocare tanti stagioni buone e in Champions.
Se si danno 6 mln a Donnarumma allora capisco le richieste dei vari segoni come Suso, Jack e co, le varie pretese di somari da soma come Abate o Zapata, ma scherziamo? nella nostra situazione dare 6 mln ad un portiere 20 enne è ridicolo, per quanto possa ancora crescere ad oggi è "bravino", scarso nelle uscite, scarso con i piedi (ma ricordate a Genova?), scarso come tempismo.
Solo degli asini avrebbero tenuto Donnarumma con quell'ingaggio ancora a lungo, è il primo da cedere, dopo Suso, dell'uomo immagine mi frega poco se questo uomo immagine fino all'anno scorso veniva mangiato vivo da tutti per essere stato, da sempre, criptico e "furbo".
E ora per me la deve pagare perché certe cose non si dimenticano, basta fate i tifosi da Giannino perché certi ragionamenti si facevano paro paro fino a qualche anno fa col Condor.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Maggio 2019)

mah alterna ottimi interventi a topiche assurde..io preferirei avere 10 campioni sul campo e un portiere normale..pero' e' la mia opinione


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo sul sarcasmo... abbiamo una squadra con pochi punti di riferimento, se cediamo persino wuei pochi giocatori buoni che abbiamo sará difficile costruire qualcosa di importante.



Siamo la Roma.

I *C*ampioni sono per etimologia rari e difficili da trovare, nemmeno con i soldi spesso ci riesci, ed oltre che la competenza ci vuole almeno un 60% di culo nello scovarli, e tu te ne liberi?

E' finita se ragionano cosi, finita sul serio. Che palle.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Giugno 2019)

e questo perchè non è stato convocato in U21?

c'è da lanciare audero?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Agosto 2019)

Ieri 2 uscite di testa da brividi... la prima ci hanno graziato. Piedi sempre maluccio....


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ieri 2 uscite di testa da brividi... la prima ci hanno graziato. Piedi sempre maluccio....



Aggiungi un' uscita in area in ritardo (come sempre) nel primo tempo a MANO APERTA mandando la palla appena fuori area, invece di accompagnarla di pugno oltre la linea di gioco. 
Questo gli manca l'ABC, frega alcuni solo per l'esplosività che ha in rapporto alla stazza, ma i grandi portieri sono altra roba.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2019)

andremo avanti con questo pseudo fenomeno finchè non ci mollerà a zero. operazione fallimentare.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Settembre 2019)

Fratelli rossoneri, prepariamoci per il tempo a venire. Ormai il calciomercato è praticamente chiuso, il PSG sembra avere preso Navas, quindi Donnarumma rimarrà con noi. Con la pausa delle nazionali i giornali e Raiola ricominceranno a straparlare sul rinnovo e tutto. Ci sarà da sopportare e probabilmente bisognerà aumentargli l'ingaggio per non perderlo a zero, sicuramente Raiola non farà un passo indietro. Sarà dura


----------



## hiei87 (2 Settembre 2019)

Io comunque di portieri della sua età più forti di lui continuo a non vederne, e anche in generale, tolti 4 o 5 top, meglio di lui ne vedo pochi, per cui, restasse ancora tanti anni con noi, non mi strapperei certo i capelli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Fratelli rossoneri, prepariamoci per il tempo a venire. Ormai il calciomercato è praticamente chiuso, il PSG sembra avere preso Navas, quindi Donnarumma rimarrà con noi. Con la pausa delle nazionali i giornali e Raiola ricominceranno a straparlare sul rinnovo e tutto. Ci sarà da sopportare e probabilmente bisognerà aumentargli l'ingaggio per non perderlo a zero, sicuramente Raiola non farà un passo indietro. Sarà dura



meglio perderlo a zero che aumentarlo... ancora qualche stipendio e si è mangiato già tutto quello che si sarebbe potuto guadagnare dal venderlo 2 anni fa.


----------



## Goro (2 Settembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Fratelli rossoneri, prepariamoci per il tempo a venire. Ormai il calciomercato è praticamente chiuso, il PSG sembra avere preso Navas, quindi Donnarumma rimarrà con noi. Con la pausa delle nazionali i giornali e Raiola ricominceranno a straparlare sul rinnovo e tutto. Ci sarà da sopportare e probabilmente bisognerà aumentargli l'ingaggio per non perderlo a zero, sicuramente Raiola non farà un passo indietro. Sarà dura



Con questa situazione la prima volta ha preteso 6 milioni, e ora siamo nella stessa situazione  siamo in grossi guai


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2019)

Meglio perderlo a zero che aumentargli l'ingaggio, che è già fin troppo alto.Nella situazione attuale in cui uno stipendio da sei milioni annui è l'eccezione per il nostro bilancio,preferisco dare quei soldi a un attaccante che mi faccia la differenza sul serio.


----------



## uolfetto (2 Settembre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Fratelli rossoneri, prepariamoci per il tempo a venire. Ormai il calciomercato è praticamente chiuso, il PSG sembra avere preso Navas, quindi Donnarumma rimarrà con noi. Con la pausa delle nazionali i giornali e Raiola ricominceranno a straparlare sul rinnovo e tutto. Ci sarà da sopportare e probabilmente bisognerà aumentargli l'ingaggio per non perderlo a zero, sicuramente Raiola non farà un passo indietro. Sarà dura



io preferisco i patti chiari senza prese in giro e casini. si fa i due anni qui impegnandosi fino all'ultimo senza creare teatrini e destabilizzare la squadra, come succede anche con grandi giocatori all'estero che vanno in scadenza. e poi fra due anni ognuno libero di prendere la sua strada.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Settembre 2019)

Io invece vedo meno possibilità di pretese x Raiola 
Donnarumma era palesemente in vendita 
ma la realtà e che non l ha voluto nessuno 
il PSG ha preferito Navas.. direi giustamente 
visto esperienza internazionale e che Gigio ogni tanto ne fa di belle grosse..
deve maturare e crescere prima di fare la prima donna.. 

La Juventus ha ancora tutti gli esuberi e credetemi ne pagherà le conseguenze 
quindi non ci credo che danno + di 6 mln x un portiere + le solite commissioni
neanche se è gratis.. vedi quest anno (se nn vendi immondizia poi)

quindi penso che x il Ciccione il monte ingaggi Milan sia una torta squisita 
aspettando momenti migliori x me nn farà un altra guerra x andare non so dove LOL

poi il caso Icardi dovrebbe insegnare 
per un calciatore stare fermo 1 anno vuol dire rischiare grosso 
la carriera potrebbe prendere una scia discendente


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2019)

se in futuro vorremmo una grande squadra dobbiamo rinnovarlo


----------



## 7vinte (21 Settembre 2019)

Grande


----------



## hiei87 (21 Settembre 2019)

Può essere antipatico, si può dire che prende troppo (ma siamo nel 2019, gli stipendi son questi), però pensare di poterlo cedere a cuor leggero è folle. Obiettivamente senza di lui stasera ne avremmo presi 5, e l'anno scorso saremmo arrivati a metà classifica. E' l'unico grande talento che abbiamo al momento.


----------



## varvez (22 Settembre 2019)

L'unico giocatore veramente di livello che abbiamo


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2019)

Penso a quelli che lo volevano cedere per giocare con Pippone Reina titolare.


----------



## Manue (22 Settembre 2019)

Non fatevi più sentire che prende troppo,
perché merita più lui i 6 mln che prende, piuttosto che Romagnoli i 3,5,
Suso i 3, ecc ecc 

Basta crociate contro questo ragazzo, 
abbiate l’onestà di incominciare a sostenerlo e fine.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Settembre 2019)

Anche ieri grande partita


----------



## sette (26 Settembre 2019)

anche oggi un errore madornale... 6 milioni... furto a mano armata con scasso e premeditazione


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Penso a quelli che lo volevano cedere per giocare con Pippone Reina titolare.



Pippone Reina quelle uscite e quei 2 gol non li avrebbe presi. Cesso pure lui stasera.


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Settembre 2019)

Stasera era in versione Paperumma


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2019)

Ennesima papera


----------



## robs91 (26 Settembre 2019)

Ma quale fuoriclasse... Ha compromesso la partita con un errore visto e rivisto.


----------



## Goro (26 Settembre 2019)

Sabotatore


----------



## Marco T. (26 Settembre 2019)

Il Balotelli dei Portieri sopravalutato


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Settembre 2019)

E ora ci sveniamo spendendo un patrimonio per sto barile di letame. Ma tanto i soldi verrebbero buttati altrove, siamo il paradiso dei nullafacenti


----------



## mabadi (27 Settembre 2019)

stava fatto


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Penso a quelli che lo volevano cedere per giocare con Pippone Reina titolare.



Continua a pensarlo, poi magari capisci il perché.


----------



## Manue (27 Settembre 2019)

Provo vergogna io per coloro che lo attaccano,
dov’eravate sabato sera?
Ah già, vi fate vedere solo quando potete parlare, chiaro.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Provo vergogna io per coloro che lo attaccano,
> dov’eravate sabato sera?
> Ah già, vi fate vedere solo quando potete parlare, chiaro.



Ebbé, come osate, siete al cospetto del portiere della Nazionale... 

Chissà se il Brescia lo farebbe uno scambio col loro Donnarumma; avrebbero in cambio un bel duo di gambioni made in Raiola della Nazionale (ma ve li ricordate quei due gollonzi alla Germania...?)


----------



## Manue (27 Settembre 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ebbé, come osate, siete al cospetto del portiere della Nazionale...
> 
> Chissà se il Brescia lo farebbe uno scambio col loro Donnarumma; avrebbero in cambio un bel duo di gambioni made in Raiola della Nazionale (ma ve li ricordate quei due gollonzi alla Germania...?)



Hai la mia solidarietà,
se mai ci sarà da donare....


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Hai la mia solidarietà,
> se mai ci sarà da donare....



Sì, per te è meglio meno parole e più opere di bene...


----------



## folletto (27 Settembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Provo vergogna io per coloro che lo attaccano,
> dov’eravate sabato sera?
> Ah già, vi fate vedere solo quando potete parlare, chiaro.



Ma dai, nessuno lo attacca, viene semplicemente evidenziato il cospicuo numero di cappelle che sto fenomeno continua a fare, niente di più. Sono tanti i portieri che fanno le paratone, pochi quelli che cappellano raramente, Donnarumma di cappelle ne fa troppe per guadagnare 6 milioni all'anno.


----------



## Baba (27 Settembre 2019)

Questo ritardato prende 6 milioni dev’essere cacciato al più presto.


----------



## Black (27 Settembre 2019)

ok, nel derby sarà stato anche fantastico, ma ci ha portato zero punti perchè abbiamo perso comunque. Ieri invece il suo errore è stato decisivo


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2019)

Serata no, può capitare. E' che con le occasioni che abbiamo creato le cappelle di Gigio ieri sera sarebbero dovute essere ininfluenti.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2019)

Fa prestazioni assurde e poi si perde in vaccate, si vede la gioventù qui. Certo che i compagni di reparto non lo aiutano nemmeno un po’


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Penso a quelli che lo volevano cedere per giocare con Pippone Reina titolare.



pippone reina è stato ed è tuttora superiore al modigliani.
ma va bene così gigio è simpatico...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Provo vergogna io per coloro che lo attaccano,
> dov’eravate sabato sera?
> Ah già, vi fate vedere solo quando potete parlare, chiaro.



io a vedere una partita indecente.
donnarumma ha fatto 1 ottima parata. ha preso il parabile, nulla di più di quasi tutti i portieri. 

ma le vedete ogni tanto le partite di handanovic per esempio? quello è un grande portiere.
molto utile fare un'ottima partita e uno schifo, a loop. utile per perdere punti.




bmb ha scritto:


> Serata no, può capitare. E' che con le occasioni che abbiamo creato le cappelle di Gigio ieri sera sarebbero dovute essere ininfluenti.



una volta a partita fa una cappellata. poi gli avverssari a volte non la sfruttano e noi ci copriamo gli occhi perchè è simpatico. ieri comico...


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2019)

E' il nostro "fenomeno" però questa ossessione delle plusvalenze tra lui e Suso ci sta costando carissimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2019)

Donnarumma sono più i punti che ci fa perdere che quelli che ci fa guadagnare. Coi piedi ed in fase di impostazione rimane probabilmente il peggiore della serie a, come parate alterna interventi da fenomeno a parate che devastano ogni possibile cosa buona fatta in una partita.
E per quando riesce a parare un tiro, ricordo che è quello il suo mestiere. Ci mancherebbe solo che non facesse neppure quello

Andava venduto al PSG a qualunque costo


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pippone reina è stato ed è tuttora superiore al modigliani.
> ma va bene così gigio è simpatico...



Ha giocato male, ma secondo me resta tra i più forti che ci sono.


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sono più i punti che ci fa perdere che quelli che ci fa guadagnare. Coi piedi ed in fase di impostazione rimane probabilmente il peggiore della serie a, come parate alterna interventi da fenomeno a parate che devastano ogni possibile cosa buona fatta in una partita.
> E per quando riesce a parare un tiro, ricordo che è quello il suo mestiere. Ci mancherebbe solo che non facesse neppure quello
> 
> Andava venduto al PSG a qualunque costo



E' questa pseudo-mania di iniziare il gioco dal basso che impongono i nostri illuminati seduti in panchina, basta spazzarla la palla; anche quest'anno scende sempre uno tra chalanoglu/bennacer a prenderla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' questa pseudo-mania di iniziare il gioco dal basso che impongono i nostri illuminati seduti in panchina, basta spazzarla la palla; anche quest'anno scende sempre uno tra chalanoglu/bennacer a prenderla.



A prenderla quando va bene, in realtà ogni partita a causa degli incartamenti davanti all'area CAUSATI DA DONNARUMMA subiamo sempre almeno 3/4 occasioni da gol nette.
Ormai ogni squadra che ci affronta sa che basta pressarci davanti all'area per dominare la partita. Contro l'Inter nel primo tempo da questo punto di vista c'era da mettersi le mani nei capelli


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A prenderla quando va bene, in realtà ogni partita a causa degli incartamenti davanti all'area CAUSATI DA DONNARUMMA subiamo sempre almeno 3/4 occasioni da gol nette.
> Ormai ogni squadra che ci affronta sa che basta pressarci davanti all'area per dominare la partita. Contro l'Inter nel primo tempo da questo punto di vista c'era da mettersi le mani nei capelli



Credo anche perchè sia l'unico modo per avere il pallone noi, perchè se ce l'hanno gli altri non la prendiamo mai la palla, o meglio la prendiamo ma dalla nostra rete per metterla a centrocampo.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2019)

Come ho già detto tante volte.

Non è un portiere "continuo" ti porta sicuramente 9 o 12 punti in un campionato ma te ne fa perdere 8 o 11...

Piuttosto di pagare 10 mln netti tra lui saluta Anotnio il fratello inutile e Pippa Reina che prende 3 mln per farsi espellere dalla panchina, mi prendo il "Sirigu" di turno e do 6/7 o 10 mln ad un allenatore top che ti porta in CL.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Settembre 2019)

Partita pessima ieri, ma le prime quattro sono state impeccabili e l’anno scorso ha fatto una grande stagione. È normale che uno di 20 anni ogni tanto faccia delle cappelle, ma in ogni caso le sue prestazioni positive sono molto superiori a quelle negative.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto tante volte.
> 
> Non è un portiere "continuo" ti porta sicuramente 9 o 12 punti in un campionato ma te ne fa perdere 8 o 11...
> 
> Piuttosto di pagare 10 mln netti tra lui saluta Anotnio il fratello inutile e Pippa Reina che prende 3 mln per farsi espellere dalla panchina, mi prendo il "Sirigu" di turno e do 6/7 o 10 mln ad un allenatore top che ti porta in CL.



L’anno scorso ne ha portati molti di più di quelli che ci ha fatto perdere. L’unica stagione davvero negativa è stata il 2017/2018, non aveva la testa dopo quanto successo in Estate 2017.

Ma sia le stagioni precedenti a quella che quelle successive ha dimostrato le sue capacità, ricordando sempre che parliamo di un ‘99. Nelle partite precedenti ha fatto miracoli su miracoli, e anche il bilancio del 2018/2019 è largamente in attivo, per lui.

Con Sirigu il derby finiva 5-0.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Settembre 2019)

Comunque chiunque fa sport sa che esistono le "giornate no"..purtroppo per un portiere mascherarle è più complicato..

Ieri sera Gigio proprio non c'era..ha fatto un sacco di errori su moltissimi palloni..sul gol di belotti poi un disastro..

Ahimé capita..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque chiunque fa sport sa che esistono le "giornate no"..purtroppo per un portiere mascherarle è più complicato..
> 
> Ieri sera Gigio proprio non c'era..ha fatto un sacco di errori su moltissimi palloni..sul gol di belotti poi un disastro..
> 
> Ahimé capita..




Esatto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Partita pessima ieri, ma le prime quattro sono state impeccabili e *l’anno scorso ha fatto una grande stagione*. È normale che uno di 20 anni ogni tanto faccia delle cappelle, ma in ogni caso le sue prestazioni positive sono molto superiori a quelle negative.



ma dove??????

con sti 20 anni... aspetteremo 30 anni poi diremo che ci stanno gli errori perchè ormai non ha più i riflessi.
prestazioni positive superiori a quelle negative? altra leggenda. ogni scoreggia che para viene inneggiato il miracolo dai... avesse fatto lui le parate di sirigu ieri sarebbe stato da 9.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma dove??????
> 
> con sti 20 anni... aspetteremo 30 anni poi diremo che ci stanno gli errori perchè ormai non ha più i riflessi.
> prestazioni positive superiori a quelle negative? altra leggenda. ogni scoreggia che para viene inneggiato il miracolo dai... avesse fatto lui le parate di sirigu ieri sarebbe stato da 9.



Infatti nelle altre partite le ha fatte. Per la tua domanda, l’anno scorso a parte la partita col Napoli all’andata e il derby di andata ha fatto al 90% prestazioni maiuscole, dai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti nelle altre partite la ha fatte. Per la tua domanda, l’anno scorso a parte la partita col Napoli all’andata e il derby di andata ha fatto al 90% prestazioni maiuscole, dai.



ma non ha fatto niente.. un'ottima parata nel derby su d'ambrosio si. le altre le facevo anche io. prestazione da 7.
ieri da 4,5

l'anno scorso almeno 6-7 partite ha fatto papere ma sto stretto. così a memoria ricordo il gol di chiesa e il rinvio sui piedi di quello dell'udinese se non sbaglio. ma una marea di cappelle proprio fa..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non ha fatto niente.. un'ottima parata nel derby su d'ambrosio si. le altre le facevo anche io. prestazione da 7.
> ieri da 4,5
> 
> l'anno scorso almeno 6-7 partite ha fatto papere ma sto stretto. così a memoria ricordo il gol di chiesa e il rinvio sui piedi di quello dell'udinese se non sbaglio. ma una marea di cappelle proprio fa..




Il rinvio fu su quello della Samp, mi ero dimenticato questo. L’anno scorso di partite ne ha cannate tre o quattro, si, nelle altre ha fatto molto bene. Spero solo che ciò che ha detto Boban sul suo milanismo si dimostri vero quando ci sarà da rinnovare, così si potrà mettere una pietra sopra i fatti dell’estate 2017.

Comunque Gigio l’anno scorso ha fatto un girone di ritorno praticamente perfetto (le quattro-cinque partite cannate erano nel girone d’andata, partita con la Samp a parte) e quest’anno pure, le prime quattro partite. Ieri sera prestazione orrenda, senza dubbio, ma a parte il 2017/2018 i punti che ci porta sono molti di più dei punti che ci fa perdere.

Ricordo giusto due portieri alla sua età vicini al suo livello, Buffon e Casillas (in Milan-Real 1-0 di fine Novembre 2002 c’era Iker in porta, a 21 anni; prestazione maiuscola).


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Settembre 2019)

Dovremmo riesumare la discussione con il contatore dei suoi errori... anche ieri 2: nella prima occasione salvato sulla linea da Musacchio, nel secondo caso graziato da Belotti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Dovremmo riesumare la discussione con il contatore dei suoi errori... anche ieri 2: nella prima occasione salvato sulla linea da Musacchio, nel secondo caso graziato da Belotti



Per me sarebbe giusto: facciamo il contatore quest’anno partendo Udine e a fine stagione valuteremo quanti punti ci ha portato o tolto. Ci sta, è una misura di valutazione oggettiva.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me sarebbe giusto: facciamo il contatore quest’anno partendo Udine e a fine stagione valuteremo quanti punti ci ha portato o tolto. Ci sta, è una misura di valutazione oggettiva.



Il punto è che quel contatore era stato creato per dimostrate che ad ogni parata corrisponde sempre o quasi un errore grossolano, da dilettante, anche quando, come ieri, non genera il gollonzo stile Milan-Samp


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il punto è che quel contatore era stato creato per dimostrate che ad ogni parata corrisponde sempre o quasi un errore grossolano, da dilettante, anche quando, come ieri, non genera il gollonzo stile Milan-Samp



Ma a me sta bene farlo, ripeto, sono sicuro ad esempio che lo scorso anno sarebbe stato positivo. Facciamolo quest’anno, siamo ancora in tempo, poi a Giugno facciamo un bilancio e vediamo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

Rigore parato a parte, ormai non blocca più un pallone

Nel primo tempo un tiro respinto male finiva in porta se non gli fosse finito casualmente in faccia. Nel secondo tempo altro tiro abbordabile lisciato con i pugni e finito sul fondo a fil di palo


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2019)

2 partite che esce a centrocampo, chi gliel'ha chiesto ?


----------



## 1972 (29 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Rigore parato a parte, ormai non blocca più un pallone
> 
> Nel primo tempo un tiro respinto male finiva in porta se non gli fosse finito casualmente in faccia. Nel secondo tempo altro tiro abbordabile lisciato con i pugni e finito sul fondo a fil di palo[/QUOTE
> fammi capire, oggi si e' perso per colpa di gigio?


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> fammi capire, oggi si e' perso per colpa di gigio?



Non mi pare di aver detto questo


----------



## 1972 (29 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non mi pare di aver detto questo



e che volevi dire? spiegami


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> e che volevi dire? spiegami



Ho fatto notare le lacune che oggi ha dimostrato e che sono le stesse che ci sono costate un buon risultato a Torino. Se fai un giro in questa sezione noterai che sto criticando praticamente tutti i giocatori scesi in campo oggi  non ho imputato la sconfitta a Donnarumma e ci mancherebbe


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2019)

Ragazzi, è uno dei pochi da VERO MILAN.

Spesso mi spiace per lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> e che volevi dire? spiegami



che è un cesso


----------



## 1972 (30 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che è un cesso



trovo pretestuoso aprire una discussione sul nostro portiere oggi quando i suoi colleghi di reparto hanno fatto ridere il mondo intero. trovo pretestuoso insultarlo oggi quando in piu' occasioni ci ha salvato il buco del cuore. pero' prende 6 milioni di euro all'anno e questo vi distrugge le menti...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Settembre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> trovo pretestuoso aprire una discussione sul nostro portiere oggi quando i suoi colleghi di reparto hanno fatto ridere il mondo intero. trovo pretestuoso insultarlo oggi quando in piu' occasioni ci ha salvato il buco del cuore. pero' prende 6 milioni di euro all'anno e questo vi distrugge le menti...



sono in parte d'accordo, ma non esiste via di mezzo qui dentro eh. Uno che prende 6 mln, mi deve prendere pure le mosche. Ma tralasciando questa cosa, non puoi uscire in quel modo a centrocampo. E' una cosa che si vede in serie C o D, non in serie A. Siamo seri. Con questo non significa che sia una pippa come quasi la totalità della squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, è uno dei pochi da VERO MILAN.
> 
> Spesso mi spiace per lui.



Quoto. È il migliore della squadra senza se e senza ma (vedremo Leao che stasera ha fatto molto molto bene). Dobbiamo tenercelo stretto, anche perché i portieri crescono più lentamente e maturano dopo. Questo tra due o tre anni vale il Buffon del 2006 come portiere.

E già adesso è nella top 10, magari sul fondo ma c’è.


----------



## James Watson (30 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Rigore parato a parte, ormai non blocca più un pallone
> 
> Nel primo tempo un tiro respinto male finiva in porta se non gli fosse finito casualmente in faccia. Nel secondo tempo altro tiro abbordabile lisciato con i pugni e finito sul fondo a fil di palo



Ecco bravo, meno male che qualcuno ha le palline di dirlo. 
Nelle ultime due partite abbiamo subito 4 gol (ci metto anche il gol su rigore, poiché il fallo di Bennacer è stato causato da una situazione identica) per sue mancate prese. Altro che metterlo tra gli unici che si salvano..


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> trovo pretestuoso aprire una discussione sul nostro portiere oggi quando i suoi colleghi di reparto hanno fatto ridere il mondo intero. trovo pretestuoso insultarlo oggi quando in piu' occasioni ci ha salvato il buco del cuore. pero' prende 6 milioni di euro all'anno e questo vi distrugge le menti...



che partita hai visto? ha fatto ridere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sono in parte d'accordo, ma non esiste via di mezzo qui dentro eh. Uno che prende 6 mln, mi deve prendere pure le mosche. Ma tralasciando questa cosa, non puoi uscire in quel modo a centrocampo. E' una cosa che si vede in serie C o D, non in serie A. Siamo seri. Con questo non significa che sia una pippa come quasi la totalità della squadra.



oh ma tutte le partite fa minimo 2 cappelle. neanche in B... uscite a vuoto, palle non trattenute, sciagura coi piedi.. pure ancora coi tiri sul primo palo ha ripreso a prender gol...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Settembre 2019)

Non capisco come potesse bloccare il cross sul secondo gol, ma ammettiamo che abbia sbagliato la ribattuta

Bennacer passeggia e lascia correre Castrovilli in area

Calabria non rimedia convergendo verso il centro ma preferisce acchiappare mosche

Castrovilli è solo e libero


----------



## robs91 (30 Settembre 2019)

Un mezzo disastro anche ieri,non da alcuna sicurezza e commette errori gravi.
Ripeto,x me e' da mandare in scadenza(non se lo piglia nessuno),prima di ipotecarci ancora di più il futuro(sempre se esiste un futuro per questa societa').


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Settembre 2019)

Ma basta trovare attenuanti a questo qui. E' un buon portiere, uno da 2mln all'anno e basta. Ancora non avete capito che è colpa sua se prendiamo cosi tanti gol sulle ribattute? Non ha MAI migliorato il suo difetto più grande da quando è in Serie A, cioè le ribattute. Lui cosa fa quando si lancia come ieri sul gol del 2 a 0 della Fiorentina? Si tuffa e mette li la mano. FINE. Non è questo il modo di tuffarsi e ribattere la palla. Deve mettere forza nelle braccia quando fa queste giocate ed indirizzare la palla, non colpirla come se fosse una sponda di un tavolo da biliardo. Fa sempre cosi e puntualmente prendiamo gol........Fermo restando che il problema del Milan non è lui, questo qui è tutto fuorché un fenomeno.


----------



## Shmuk (30 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma basta trovare attenuanti a questo qui. E' un buon portiere, uno da 2mln all'anno e basta. Ancora non avete capito che è colpa sua se prendiamo cosi tanti gol sulle ribattute? Non ha MAI migliorato il suo difetto più grande da quando è in Serie A, cioè le ribattute. Lui cosa fa quando si lancia come ieri sul gol del 2 a 0 della Fiorentina? Si tuffa e mette li la mano. FINE. Non è questo il modo di tuffarsi e ribattere la palla. Deve mettere forza nelle braccia quando fa queste giocate ed indirizzare la palla, non colpirla come se fosse una sponda di un tavolo da biliardo. Fa sempre cosi e puntualmente prendiamo gol........Fermo restando che il problema del Milan non è lui, questo qui è tutto fuorché un fenomeno.



Alla buonora, ragazzi, alla buonora. Non saprei citare un solo sottocampo in cui il Donna eccella, ma nemmeno lontanamente. Qualcuno si ostina dire che è l'unico da grande Milan: in effetti, per alcuni versi è vero. Nel Grande Milan ci giocava Seba Rossi, il livello è quello, ma il buon Rossi faceva un pò meno papere.


----------



## MassimoRE (30 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma basta trovare attenuanti a questo qui. E' un buon portiere, uno da 2mln all'anno e basta. Ancora non avete capito che è colpa sua se prendiamo cosi tanti gol sulle ribattute? Non ha MAI migliorato il suo difetto più grande da quando è in Serie A, cioè le ribattute. Lui cosa fa quando si lancia come ieri sul gol del 2 a 0 della Fiorentina? Si tuffa e mette li la mano. FINE. Non è questo il modo di tuffarsi e ribattere la palla. Deve mettere forza nelle braccia quando fa queste giocate ed indirizzare la palla, non colpirla come se fosse una sponda di un tavolo da biliardo. Fa sempre cosi e puntualmente prendiamo gol........Fermo restando che il problema del Milan non è lui, questo qui è tutto fuorché un fenomeno.


amen, questo è il difetto più grande, perché ormai non può più essere un caso che le sue respinte vadano sempre e solo verso gli attaccanti avversari, e per giunta quando anche prova a bloccare la palla invece di respingerla, come nel primo gol di Belotti a Torino, la accompagna in rete.
Poi fa anche parate strepitose a volte, ma non basta, e non c'è dubbio che non possa essere un dettaglio lo stipendio che prende, e anche quello che il panzone vorrà fargli prendere quando scadrà questo contratto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Ottobre 2019)

Non chiedo molto, ma una cavolo di volta che non la respinge verso il centro c'è? Fa una cosa buona e due sbagliate. Inizio a pensare che non lo allenino bene, visto che non migliora, oppure che è semplicemente un minorato


----------



## davoreb (21 Ottobre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non chiedo molto, ma una cavolo di volta che non la respinge verso il centro c'è? Fa una cosa buona e due sbagliate. Inizio a pensare che non lo allenino bene, visto che non migliora, oppure che è semplicemente un minorato



ho pensato la stessa cosa e l'ho riguardato un paio di volte, non penso che avesse molte possibilità nel rigore di buttarla laterale, forse anche perché il tiro era abbastanza centrale.

in ogni caso ieri sui due goals è l'ultimo dei colpevoli, più che altro a me spiace per Conti, pensavo fosse molto più forte.


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non chiedo molto, ma una cavolo di volta che non la respinge verso il centro c'è? Fa una cosa buona e due sbagliate. Inizio a pensare che non lo allenino bene, visto che non migliora, oppure che è semplicemente un minorato



Ah quindi adesso non basta più che para 2 rigori su 2. Oltre che tenere il piede sulla linea, indovinare il lato e pararlo deve anche avere la lucidità, su un tiro da 11 metri di mandare la palla in laterale. Giusto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ah quindi adesso non basta più che para 2 rigori su 2. Oltre che tenere il piede sulla linea, indovinare il lato e pararlo deve anche avere la lucidità, su un tiro da 11 metri di mandare la palla in laterale. Giusto.



Ah be, vedo che tu hai letto molti dei miei commenti. Sai com'è, questo ragazzo ha il vizio di buttarla sempre al centro. Il rigore è l'ultimo dei problemi, ci puo' anche stare eh, ma gli altri tiri? Contro la fiorentina, contro il Torino etc etc. Non è un cesso, ma ora come ora non è un fenomeno e la colpa è anche di queste ribattute maledette. Vatti a guardare come parava Buffon o Neur. Lui è recidivo con le respinte. Ci salva tanti gol ma ce ne fa anche prendere altri per via delle sue respinte demenziali. Respinte che in serie a fa solo lui così male e così spesso. L'errore non è così visibile perché ha dei riflessi sopra la media e perché fa anche grandissime parate.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2019)

Oggi alcuni grandi interventi, ma per carità come diamine si è buttato sul gol di zaniolo? Un simile scempio mi ha ricordato il tuffo a pesce di Dida in un derby in cui per qualche motivo sbagliò angolo


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Oggi alcuni grandi interventi, ma per carità come diamine si è buttato sul gol di zaniolo? Un simile scempio mi ha ricordato il tuffo a pesce di Dida in un derby che per qualche motivo sbagliò angolo


Sì, nel 2007 gol di Cambiasso e derby alle melme. Tristi ricordi...


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2019)

altra partita, altre gatte, altri rinvii osceni.

altro aumento.


----------



## ilcondompelato (22 Dicembre 2019)

Sparisci...8 mln vuoi?
Calci nel sedere a te tuo fratello e quel grassone che ti rappresenta


----------



## 1972 (22 Dicembre 2019)

per giocare co sto branco de pippe e' giusto che il suo procuratore chieda almeno 10 mln e 5 per suo fratello.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


>



Ma la nana vicino è la nipote di Cristina D'Avena?

Comunque Donnarumma ha veramente l'espressione di un perfetto *********.


----------



## sipno (22 Dicembre 2019)

Oggi prestazione orribile, ma seppu un giocatore come lui che potrebbe giocare titolare nella Juve fa ste prestazioni è sintomo che qualcosa non va...

Lo ripeto, non possono essere 25 incapaci... Punto sempre il dito su chi gestisce che non è all'altezza.

Pioli credo abbia una media inferiore a Giampaolo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Oggi si è guadagnato la pagnotta


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2020)

bo. 
2 tiri centrali, uscite sempre fuori tempo, rinvii in tribuna... e piovono elogi.

bah


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo.
> 2 tiri centrali, uscite sempre fuori tempo, rinvii in tribuna... e piovono elogi.
> 
> bah



...ha preso ovunque voti positivi, per me oggi è stato bravo, avrò visto male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ha preso ovunque voti positivi, per me oggi è stato bravo, avrò visto male.



ma infatti dappertutto lo elogiano per niente. non voglio criticare te.
poi per me si influenzano anche le opinioni della gente... perchè oggi proprio non ha fatto una mazza che chiunque non avrebbe fatto.


----------



## sipno (6 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo.
> 2 tiri centrali, uscite sempre fuori tempo, rinvii in tribuna... e piovono elogi.
> 
> bah



Chiama un tecnico, hai la TV che non funziona.

Gigio ha giocato bene, senza di lui era sconfitta garantita


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Chiama un tecnico, hai la TV che non funziona.
> 
> Gigio ha giocato bene, senza di lui era sconfitta garantita



bella battuta.

a parte questo che parate avrebbe fatto tranne 2 tiri in bocca?

PS: colpa di piatek


----------



## 1972 (6 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bella battuta.
> 
> a parte questo che parate avrebbe fatto tranne 2 tiri in bocca?
> 
> PS: colpa di piatek



ti meriti il portiere della roma o del napoli...forse anche quello della fiorentina.spero che raiola gli stecchi un contratto da 10 mln e 3 per il fratello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> ti meriti il portiere della roma o del napoli...forse anche quello della fiorentina.spero che raiola gli stecchi un contratto da 10 mln e 3 per il fratello.



se lo speri tifi inter o juve.

comunque buon per te.


----------



## sipno (6 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se lo speri tifi inter o juve.
> 
> comunque buon per te.



Sono d'accordo con lui... Tifosi come te si meritano quello, purtroppo per noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con lui... Tifosi come te si meritano quello, purtroppo per noi.



chiacchiere.

mi devi ancora dire che parate avrebbe fatto oggi dato che la mia TV è scassata.
perchè non rispondi?


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2020)

Uno dei pochi fenomeni, un giocatore da Milan. Ed ha vent'anni. Giustamente a giugno farà la valigia, merita di giocare per ben altri traguardi.


----------



## Shmuk (6 Gennaio 2020)

Sono in tutto e per tutto d'accordo col Coyote. Solite sbavature ed imprecisioni, oggi è stato graziato da Gabbiadini ed Hernandez. Magari il portiere del Napoli.-


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiacchiere.
> 
> mi devi ancora dire che parate avrebbe fatto oggi dato che la mia TV è scassata.
> perchè non rispondi?



Hai scelto la giornata peggiore per poter portare avanti la tua battaglia anti Donnarumma.

Perfino la Gazzetta gli ha dato 7,5


----------



## Mika (7 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chiacchiere.
> 
> mi devi ancora dire che parate avrebbe fatto oggi dato che la mia TV è scassata.
> perchè non rispondi?



Dove eri quando ha fatto quella parata di istinto sul giocatore della Samp mandato a rete dal nostro centrocampo?

Ci sono partite dove criticarlo è corretto ma altre dove criticarlo significa solo guerra personale con il giocatore.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Io capisco l'antipatia dovuta alle solite questioni legate al rinnovo, ma mettere in discussione lui mi sembra assurdo, a maggior ragione dopo ieri. Senza di lui saremmo seriamente coinvolti nella lotta per non retrocedere.
In giro non vedo molti portieri migliori, soprattutto considerando che ha 20 anni.


----------



## Mika (7 Gennaio 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io capisco l'antipatia dovuta alle solite questioni legate al rinnovo, ma mettere in discussione lui mi sembra assurdo, a maggior ragione dopo ieri. Senza di lui saremmo seriamente coinvolti nella lotta per non retrocedere.
> In giro non vedo molti portieri migliori, soprattutto considerando che ha 20 anni.



No ma per molti è meglio Perin...


----------



## Stex (7 Gennaio 2020)

ieri contavo solo 4 giocatori da milan, vero milan, lui è uno di questi


----------



## hiei87 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> No ma per molti è meglio Perin...



No, ma l'anno prossimo se lo vendiamo schieriamo Plusvalenzi, l'astro nascente del calcio italiano, già diventato idolo dei tifosi


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai scelto la giornata peggiore per poter portare avanti la tua battaglia anti Donnarumma.
> 
> Perfino la Gazzetta gli ha dato 7,5



"perfino" ahahahhaha

aspetto ancora di capire che grandi parate ha fatto. nessuno mi risponde


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> "perfino" ahahahhaha
> 
> aspetto ancora di capire che grandi parate ha fatto. nessuno mi risponde



Beh, non avrai visto la partita.

Già il solo fatto che quando vedo partire l' attaccante avversario da solo verso la nostra porta, sono sostanzialmente sempre tranquillo perchè Donnarumma nella metà dei casi la para, mi fa capire quando sia forte rispetto alla media.


----------



## Manue (7 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> "perfino" ahahahhaha
> 
> aspetto ancora di capire che grandi parate ha fatto. nessuno mi risponde



Willy, 
io capisco che sia difficile dare merito ad una persona che, dal proprio punta di vista, non se lo merita.

Dal mio punto di vista Donnarumma non merita questo trattamento, come non meritava i dollari buttati all'Europeo U20, 
come non merita questa disparità di giudizio.
Viene attaccato un giocatore che all'età di 19anni era pressato da un procuratore supponente e una famiglia succube, per poter rinnovare il proprio contratto con il Milan. 
Nonostante l'età, fosse stato per il suo procuratore, Donnarumma oggi non giocherebbe nel Milan, ma prenderebbe 10mln a Parigi.
Il ragazzo a quell'età ha fatto uscire Raiola dal tavolo della trattativa, per poi firmare il contratto proposto da Mirabelli. Questa cosa l'ha raccontata Mirabelli.
Seriamente vogliamo dubitare sulla sua intenzione di rimanere al Milan ?

Gli si contestano i 6mln, ma perché ?
Da quando ci interessiamo allo stipendio dei calciatori ?
E se vogliamo farlo, direi che Donnarumma si merita come minimo il doppio di quello che prende Biglia, per esempio.

Da un punto di vista tecnico, 
con i piedi non ci sa fare, tanto quanto molti giocatori della rosa che però non sono portieri, 
ma come presenza, occupazione degli spazi, intuito e istinto, non possiamo recriminare nulla.

La sua crescita è evidente, e se mettiamo sulla bilancia il peso tra papere e parate decisive, credo proprio penda dalla parte delle parate.

Ieri cosa ha fatto?
Premesso che secondo me a tu per tu con un portiere un attaccante dovrebbe sempre fare gol, 
ieri Donnarumma sul primo episodio con Gabbiadini ha fatto il suo, 
sul secondo episodio in pallonetto, ha agito d'istinto.
Fare il suo, sulla linea di porta, vuol dire salvare il risultato, 
fare il suo, per un attaccante a tu per tu, vuol dire fare gol.

Perché se un'attaccante che fa il suo è bravo, mentre se Gigio fa il suo è normale amministrazione?

Quando succede, 
bisogna dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.


----------



## Mika (7 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> "perfino" ahahahhaha
> 
> aspetto ancora di capire che grandi parate ha fatto. nessuno mi risponde



Ti ho risposto io ma non hai letto mi sa


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Willy,
> io capisco che sia difficile dare merito ad una persona che, dal proprio punta di vista, non se lo merita.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista Donnarumma non merita questo trattamento, come non meritava i dollari buttati all'Europeo U20,
> ...





Mika ha scritto:


> Ti ho risposto io ma non hai letto mi sa



gabbiadini gli ha tirato addosso, quale portiere non l'avrebbe presa quella palla? era impossibile prendere gol. vedete dei meriti su quella parata? 
ha fatto 1 uscita con buon tempismo, su un pallonetto basso e centrale.
il resto anche indecisioni. una volta si è fatto scartare lasciando la porta vuota anche.

se la stessa prestazione l'avesse fatta reina avebbe preso 6, massimo 6.5 .

il suo nome per i giornalisti ed i tifosi del milan non è giudicato obiettivamente.


----------



## davoreb (7 Gennaio 2020)

Ieri ha fatto una grande partita.... non c'è dubbio che è un ottimo portiere.


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gabbiadini gli ha tirato addosso, quale portiere non l'avrebbe presa quella palla? era impossibile prendere gol. vedete dei meriti su quella parata?
> ha fatto 1 uscita con buon tempismo, su un pallonetto basso e centrale.
> il resto anche indecisioni. una volta si è fatto scartare lasciando la porta vuota anche.
> 
> ...



anche io la penso cosi, poi non si è mai vista una squadra che lotta per la salvezza dare 10 milioni l' anno a un portiere.


----------



## Manue (7 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gabbiadini gli ha tirato addosso, quale portiere non l'avrebbe presa quella palla? era impossibile prendere gol. vedete dei meriti su quella parata?
> ha fatto 1 uscita con buon tempismo, su un pallonetto basso e centrale.
> il resto anche indecisioni. una volta si è fatto scartare lasciando la porta vuota anche.
> 
> ...



L'azione dove è uscito facendosi scartare sì, ma avendo tolto la possibilità di tiro all'avversario, era la cosa giusta da fare...
Reina non ha le qualità di Donnarumma, parliamo di un portiere di un altro livello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> L'azione dove è uscito facendosi scartare sì, ma avendo tolto la possibilità di tiro all'avversario, era la cosa giusta da fare...
> Reina non ha le qualità di Donnarumma, parliamo di un portiere di un altro livello.



ok, forse. la carriera di donnarumma parlerà per lui. di certo con quei piedi faticherà a giocare in una grande. ma vedremo.

ma parlando della prestazione di ieri.... continuo a non vedere la prestazione che quasi tutti vedono... rimango convinto che un portiere medio di A avrebbe fatto lo stesso senza problemi.


----------



## sette (19 Gennaio 2020)

Idiota


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2020)

Lo ripeterò sempre: in una stagione sono di più i punti che ci fa perdere con papere RIDICOLE rispetto ai punti che ci fa guadagnare


----------



## Pit96 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Sempre detto che era tra i primi da vendere per fare plusvalenza. Ma no, è il nostro unico top...
Troppe papere, stanno diventando troppe. Troppe


----------



## Goro (19 Gennaio 2020)

Tanto dovrebbero essere gli ultimi suoi mesi... peccato solo che al suo posto arriverà qualche nome improbabile


----------



## wildfrank (19 Gennaio 2020)

Paperumma. Vattene.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Gennaio 2020)

In un momento chiave della stagione ci ha pensato lui a distruggerci con un errore che ha fatto tornare la paura a tutta la squadra. Micidiale.

Grande, Dollarumma!


----------



## malos (19 Gennaio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Lo ripeterò sempre: in una stagione sono di più i punti che ci fa perdere con papere RIDICOLE rispetto ai punti che ci fa guadagnare



Vallo a spiegare ai suoi groupie. Da anni che spero che lo spediscano.

6 miioni di calci nel sedere.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Gennaio 2020)

Ma di che vi stupite? Lo sanno pure i muri che questo spasima per andare alla Gggggiuve.


----------



## carlocarlo (19 Gennaio 2020)

Dai su scrivete ancora


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Dai su scrivete ancora



No su Donnarumma si scrive solo quando fa errori, se fa parate è normale amministrazione.

Io questa crociata anti-Donnarumma non l'ho mai capita e mai la capirò. Andrà via, sicuramente, ma ora è un giocatore del Milan e quindi tifo per lui come tifo per tutti gli altri giocatori del Milan, che siano bravi o non bravi.

Qui sembra che qualcuno goda o non veda l'ora della papera per poter portare avanti felice la propria crociata. Inaudito.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Gennaio 2020)

Ogni tanto mi chiedo se almeno un paio di utenti qui dentro abbiano mai giocato in una squadra da calcio, anche in maniera amatoriale. Io ho sempre giocato a calcio e sapete cosa significa avere tra i pali un portieri come Donnarumma? Che non ti dà mai tranquillità. Ti fa il miracolo, ma anche cappelle assurde. La squadra gioca male, testa, non si fida.... Donnarumma è un portiere da 2mln all'anno, ha uno stipendio che non gli puo' permettere di fare queste papere assurde. Io a fine anno lo spedirei, perché per quanto mi riguarda è davvero sopravvalutato. Oggi ha fatto due papere assurde, una sul gol e una sul calcio d'angolo, ha bucato clamorosamente la parata a dir poco super facile, per fortuna c'era un compagno e ce la siamo cavata.

Non è una crociata anti donnarumma, non è tifare contro....E' solo vedere le cose come stanno! E' un portiere inaffidabile che non vale manco per sbaglio 6mln all'anno. Son disposto a tenerlo se si riduce drasticamente lo stipendio....

STRAKOSHA per esempio, per me è molto più affidabile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Gennaio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> No su Donnarumma si scrive solo quando fa errori, se fa parate è normale amministrazione.
> 
> Io questa crociata anti-Donnarumma non l'ho mai capita e mai la capirò. Andrà via, sicuramente, ma ora è un giocatore del Milan e quindi tifo per lui come tifo per tutti gli altri giocatori del Milan, che siano bravi o non bravi.
> 
> Qui sembra che qualcuno goda o non veda l'ora della papera per poter portare avanti felice la propria crociata. Inaudito.



Sicuramente è così


----------



## Solo (19 Gennaio 2020)

Vendere. Fa semplicemente troppe papere.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Gennaio 2020)

Gigio piu concentrazione per favore


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Ogni tanto mi chiedo se almeno un paio di utenti qui dentro abbiano mai giocato in una squadra da calcio, anche in maniera amatoriale. Io ho sempre giocato a calcio e sapete cosa significa avere tra i pali un portieri come Donnarumma? Che non ti dà mai tranquillità. Ti fa il miracolo, ma anche cappelle assurde. La squadra gioca male, testa, non si fida...*. Donnarumma è un portiere da 2mln all'anno, ha uno stipendio che non gli puo' permettere di fare queste papere assurde. Io a fine anno lo spedirei, perché per quanto mi riguarda è davvero sopravvalutato. Oggi ha fatto due papere assurde, una sul gol e una sul calcio d'angolo, ha bucato clamorosamente la parata a dir poco super facile, per fortuna c'era un compagno e ce la siamo cavata.
> 
> Non è una crociata anti donnarumma, non è tifare contro....E' solo vedere le cose come stanno! E' un portiere inaffidabile che non vale manco per sbaglio 6mln all'anno. Son disposto a tenerlo se si riduce drasticamente lo stipendio....
> 
> STRAKOSHA per esempio, per me è molto più affidabile.



bravissimo, basta aver giocato un po' per saperlo. 

non migliora, se rimane questo la juve non lo prenderà mai, shescoso è superiore


----------



## Wetter (19 Gennaio 2020)

Ci vuole coraggio a criticarlo oggi,ha sbagliato un'uscita ma ha salvato almeno 3 gol....primo tempo da 4 secondo tempo da 9


----------



## LukeLike (19 Gennaio 2020)

Questo giocatore ha una grande personalità. Ha fatto un errore e invece di abbattersi ha risposto con due miracoli più due ottime parate. Inoltre ha continuato con le uscite kamikaze come a dire che non si fa condizionare dagli errori!


----------



## malos (19 Gennaio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ci vuole coraggio a criticarlo oggi,ha sbagliato un'uscita ma ha salvato almeno 3 gol....*primo tempo da 4 secondo tempo da 9*




Appunto come detto da altri sopra non da sicurezza. Un portiere non deve fare ll fenomeno ma parare il parabile cosa che lui non fa.
Ma soprattutto in questi anni non è migliorato è rimasto uguale nei difetti.


----------



## Lambro (19 Gennaio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ci vuole coraggio a criticarlo oggi,ha sbagliato un'uscita ma ha salvato almeno 3 gol....primo tempo da 4 secondo tempo da 9



E' vero che gli è passato anche un cross sotto la pancia, ma ha fatto 4 parate fantastiche.
L'errore che ha fatto nel primo tempo, ahimè incredibile fotocopia di quello col Cagliari, non lo farà piu' statene sicuri.
E' giovanissimo ed è con gli errori che si cresce, l'altra volta gli era andata bene stavolta sicuramente gli ha fatto molto piu' male.
POi alla fine ha gioito come uno che è veramente tifoso del Milan, al di la che con Raiola si sa come andrà a finire se non arriva una nuova proprietà.
A chi non gli perdona nessun errore vorrei far vedere un youtube di Neuer e le sue incredibili papere , alcune leggendarie.
Eppure prende mi pare 12 mln di euro all'anno.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Gennaio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Questo giocatore ha una grande personalità. Ha fatto un errore e invece di abbattersi ha risposto con due miracoli più due ottime parate. Inoltre ha continuato con le uscite kamikaze come a dire che non si fa condizionare dagli errori!



Una analisi perfetta. . Ha mostrato grande coraggio


----------



## Raryof (19 Gennaio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ci vuole coraggio a criticarlo oggi,ha sbagliato un'uscita ma ha salvato almeno 3 gol....primo tempo da 4 secondo tempo da 9



Un portiere che ti fa un tempo da 4 in pagella ti fa perdere le partite FISSO, oggi c'è stata una reazione altrimenti quel gol regalato avrebbe pesato tantissimo come sempre.
Il resto, le grandi parate, le ha sempre fatte, solo che quei tempi da 4 o quelle papere tipo oggi o a Cagliari possono costarti carissimo in un momento in cui lui sotto al 6 non può andare, siamo fragili, non ci si mettesse anche lui con errori ignobili che spezzano le gambe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Grave errore sul primo goal, gravissimo. Ma si è ampiamente riscattato con parate strepitose che hanno evitato l’1-2.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un portiere che ti fa un tempo da 4 in pagella ti fa perdere le partite FISSO, oggi c'è stata una reazione altrimenti quel gol regalato avrebbe pesato tantissimo come sempre.
> Il resto, le grandi parate, le ha sempre fatte, solo che quei tempi da 4 o quelle papere tipo oggi o a Cagliari possono costarti carissimo in un momento in cui lui sotto al 6 non può andare, siamo fragili, non ci si mettesse anche lui con errori ignobili che spezzano le gambe.



Verissimo, ma ricordiamoci che è un ’99.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Gennaio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ci vuole coraggio a criticarlo oggi,ha sbagliato un'uscita ma ha salvato almeno 3 gol....primo tempo da 4 secondo tempo da 9



4 + 9 = 13 diviso 2 = 6,5. E sei pure stato onesto a dargli 4 nel primo tempo. Senza contare che 9 non si puo' leggere con quella palla che ha fatto passare sotto le braccia durante il calcio d'angolo. 

In ogni caso da un portiere che prende 6mln all'anno mi aspetto come minimo partite mediamente da 6/7 in pagella... Poi le papere le fanno tutti, ma così frequentemente non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma ricordiamoci che è un ’99.



Sempre a rimarcare che è un 99 e mai che prende 6mln all'anno. 

Se guadagnasse 2mln nessuno lo criticherebbe così tanto.


----------



## Goro (19 Gennaio 2020)

Se Rebic non avesse segnato all'ultimo i commenti sarebbero totalmente diversi... ed in altre occasioni non gli andrà così bene purtroppo per noi


----------



## Raryof (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma ricordiamoci che è un ’99.



Lo so ma è il giocatore che prende di più quindi l'età conta relativamente.
Quel gol da Lasagna lo può prendere ma le uscite kamikaze sono errori imperdonabili, forse migliorerà e diventerà un portiere da 6 e 8 ad ogni partita ma ad oggi alcuni tempi li toppa proprio clamorosamente, ad altissimi livelli (dove dovrebbe giocare) certe cose condizionerebbero un'intera carriera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lo so ma è il giocatore che prende di più quindi l'età conta relativamente.
> Quel gol da Lasagna lo può prendere ma le uscite kamikaze sono errori imperdonabili, forse migliorerà e diventerà un portiere da 6 e 8 ad ogni partita ma ad oggi alcuni tempi li toppa proprio clamorosamente, ad altissimi livelli (dove dovrebbe giocare) certe cose condizionerebbero un'intera carriera.



È vero, è vero. Però per me oggi si è riscattato alla grande. 



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> 4 + 9 = 13 diviso 2 = 6,5. E sei pure stato onesto a dargli 4 nel primo tempo. Senza contare che 9 non si puo' leggere con quella palla che ha fatto passare sotto le braccia durante il calcio d'angolo.
> 
> In ogni caso da un portiere che prende 6mln all'anno mi aspetto come minimo partite mediamente da 6/7 in pagella... Poi le papere le fanno tutti, ma così frequentemente non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.
> 
> ...



Lui è un 6 milioni che 4 li vale tutti, pensiamo a quelli che prendono 2 milioni e non valgono 100.000 euro l’anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Se Rebic non avesse segnato all'ultimo i commenti sarebbero totalmente diversi... ed in altre occasioni non gli andrà così bene purtroppo per noi



Per me no, nel secondo tempo ha fatto parate degne di Buffon a Germania 2006, quindi l’erroraccio maledetto del primo tempo lo aveva ripagato per me.


----------



## Raryof (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me no, nel secondo tempo ha fatto parate degne di Buffon a Germania 2006, quindi l’erroraccio maledetto del primo tempo lo aveva ripagato per me.



Non gira sempre così bene, non gioca in squadre che rimontano lo 0-1 e finiscono le partite 4-1, da noi certe situazioni poi portano al peggio del peggio, senza gol di Rebic al 92° i giudizi sarebbero stati ben peggiori.
Forse è un portiere da squadre che vincono con 2-3 gol di scarto, lì sarebbe una roccia mai vista, da noi le papere invece costano care.


----------



## gabuz (19 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E' vero che gli è passato anche un cross sotto la pancia, ma ha fatto 4 parate fantastiche.
> L'errore che ha fatto nel primo tempo, ahimè incredibile fotocopia di quello col Cagliari, non lo farà piu' statene sicuri.
> E' giovanissimo ed è con gli errori che si cresce, l'altra volta gli era andata bene stavolta sicuramente gli ha fatto molto piu' male.
> POi alla fine ha gioito come uno che è veramente tifoso del Milan, al di la che con Raiola si sa come andrà a finire se non arriva una nuova proprietà.
> ...



Forse perché lo vediamo in campo da tanto tempo, ma troppi si dimenticano che questo ragazzo ha solo 20 anni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Gennaio 2020)

Solo in sto forum si puo' paragonare Neur a Donnarumma. Siamo al degrado e alla follia più totale.


----------



## Lambro (19 Gennaio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Solo in sto forum si puo' paragonare Neur a Donnarumma. Siamo al degrado e alla follia più totale.



Ma va, ha fatto pure lui i suoi errori.
E Gigio ha pur sempre 20 anni ora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non gira sempre così bene, non gioca in squadre che rimontano lo 0-1 e finiscono le partite 4-1, da noi certe situazioni poi portano al peggio del peggio, senza gol di Rebic al 92° i giudizi sarebbero stati ben peggiori.
> Forse è un portiere da squadre che vincono con 2-3 gol di scarto, lì sarebbe una roccia mai vista, da noi le papere invece costano care.



Ma non ti do torto eh, però quest’anno sono molto calate le papere, per fortuna. Abbiamo perso solo una partita per colpa sua, col Toro. Il 2017/2018 fu per lui l’annus horribilis, il 2018/2019 molto migliore ma ancora diversi errori, quest’anno ancora qualche papera ma sempre meno.

Questo è forte sul serio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma va, ha fatto pure lui i suoi errori.
> E Gigio ha pur sempre 20 anni ora.



Guarda Neur lo conosco come le mie tasche. Mi ricordo un sacco di papere e uscite a vuoto. Ma sono in media rispetto al numero di partite giocate. Io a Donnarumma faccio fatica a perdonare le papere perché prende un sacco e perché ne fa troppe. Io conto anche di quelle in cui non prendiamo gol, come sul calcio d'angolo. Ho giocato a calcio e so cosa significa avere un portiere come Donnarumma.


----------



## Raryof (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma non ti do torto eh, però quest’anno sono molto calate le papere, per fortuna. Abbiamo perso solo una partita per colpa sua, col Toro. Il 2017/2018 fu per lui l’annus horribilis, il 2018/2019 molto migliore ma ancora diversi errori, quest’anno ancora qualche papera ma sempre meno.
> 
> Questo è forte sul serio.



Sicuramente è cresciuto, complice anche la crescita mentale e il fatto di essere diventato il n°1 azzurro, questo sicuro, ma come penso di altri giocatori con un minimo di margine se questi giocatori non si abituano ad altissimi livelli spesso il loro livello di gioco ristagna e con gli anni si ferma, lo abbiamo visto sulla nostra pelle, la miglior crescita per Donnarumma arriverebbe.. dal mercato, con nuovi innesti, una squadra mentalmente più forte, meno provinciale, secondo me spesso pecca di alcune leggerezze proprio perché il match scrauso lo permette, forse concentrazione, paranoia, non lo so, ma questi errori sono più spinti dal contesto che dal livello generale del portiere.
In nazionale non l'ho mai visto fare papere assurde, forse 3 anni fa con l'u21 in pieno Raiola gate, se la squadra cresce ce lo godiamo ancora, se la squadra rimane questa allora vedremo parecchie altre partite da 4 e 9 in pagella, questo però è un portiere da 8 in pagella, non da 6 e mezzo, chiariamoci, se non arriva a prendere 8 in pagella è perché il Giannino sta ancora lì, preponderante su tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è cresciuto, complice anche la crescita mentale e il fatto di essere diventato il n°1 azzurro, questo sicuro, ma come penso di altri giocatori con un minimo di margine se questi giocatori non si abituano ad altissimi livelli spesso il loro livello di gioco ristagna e con gli anni si ferma, lo abbiamo visto sulla nostra pelle, la miglior crescita per Donnarumma arriverebbe.. dal mercato, con nuovi innesti, una squadra mentalmente più forte, meno provinciale, secondo me spesso pecca di alcune leggerezze proprio perché il match scrauso lo permette, forse concentrazione, paranoia, non lo so, ma questi errori sono più spinti dal contesto che dal livello generale del portiere.
> In nazionale non l'ho mai visto fare papere assurde, forse 3 anni fa con l'u21 in pieno Raiola gate, se la squadra cresce ce lo godiamo ancora, se la squadra rimane questa allora vedremo parecchie altre partite da 4 e 9 in pagella, questo però è un portiere da 8 in pagella, non da 6 e mezzo, chiariamoci, se non arriva a prendere 8 in pagella è perché il Giannino sta ancora lì, preponderante su tutto.



Concordo in pieno.


----------



## Lambro (19 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è cresciuto, complice anche la crescita mentale e il fatto di essere diventato il n°1 azzurro, questo sicuro, ma come penso di altri giocatori con un minimo di margine se questi giocatori non si abituano ad altissimi livelli spesso il loro livello di gioco ristagna e con gli anni si ferma, lo abbiamo visto sulla nostra pelle, la miglior crescita per Donnarumma arriverebbe.. dal mercato, con nuovi innesti, una squadra mentalmente più forte, meno provinciale, secondo me spesso pecca di alcune leggerezze proprio perché il match scrauso lo permette, forse concentrazione, paranoia, non lo so, ma questi errori sono più spinti dal contesto che dal livello generale del portiere.
> In nazionale non l'ho mai visto fare papere assurde, forse 3 anni fa con l'u21 in pieno Raiola gate, se la squadra cresce ce lo godiamo ancora, se la squadra rimane questa allora vedremo parecchie altre partite da 4 e 9 in pagella, questo però è un portiere da 8 in pagella, non da 6 e mezzo, chiariamoci, se non arriva a prendere 8 in pagella è perché il Giannino sta ancora lì, preponderante su tutto.



Esatto, concordo in pieno la disamina tra l'altro molto interessante.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2020)

Croce e delizia. Anche con i suoi errori, di uno di vent'anni, rimane uno dei pochi giocatori da vero Milan.


----------



## 1972 (19 Gennaio 2020)

c'e' gente in questo forum che gli preferisce alex meret........vale 10 donnarumma!!!!!!


----------



## bmb (19 Gennaio 2020)

Tra i pali è imbarazzante, un muro invalicabile. Ma ancora non riesce a capire quando è meglio non allontanarsi. Secondo me ha qualche problema di vista.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Gennaio 2020)

Deve migliorare in alcune vaccate che hanno del clamoroso, ma quando si ritrova a tu per tu con un avversario sembra un personaggio di un'anime o un manga e a memoria da spettatore non ho mai visto un portiere che da questa impressione. Sembra grosso e imbattibile in quei casi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Gennaio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tra i pali è imbarazzante, un muro invalicabile. Ma ancora non riesce a capire quando è meglio non allontanarsi. Secondo me ha qualche problema di vista.



Semplicemente Neuer ha rovinato una generazione di portieri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *STRAKOSHA per esempio, per me è molto più affidabile*.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

ok se volete vedere un vero miracolo guardate de gea oggi. 
se volete continuare ad inventarvi miracoli del vostro idolo tutte le domeniche continuate a guardare donnarumma.

questo basta che si muove e si urla al miracolo... il miracolo è lo stipendio che becca.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2020)

Un fenomeno. Parate clamorose anche ieri.

Malissimo quella uscita a vuoto, da folle.

Per fortuna è uno di quei difetti che sicuramente un giorno annullerà del tutto, non è poi cosi difficile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un fenomeno. Parate clamorose anche ieri.
> 
> Malissimo quella uscita a vuoto, da folle.
> 
> Per fortuna è uno di quei difetti che sicuramente un giorno annullerà del tutto, non è poi cosi difficile.



No ma va la, le parate che ha fatto ieri le avrebbe fatte anche uno Strakosha qualunque. Come no. 

Purtroppo non c’è la minima obiettività su questo giocatore, l’Estate 2017 l’ha distrutta. Alcuni ammetterebbero che ha fatto una grande parata solo se riproponesse la parata di Gordon Banks su Pelè a Mexico ‘70.


----------



## Solo (24 Gennaio 2020)

Partitona questa sera.


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Gennaio 2020)

Non da proprio sicurezza


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2020)

Aspetto i luminari che dicono che fa schifo.
Zittiti anche oggi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Una delle migliori partite da quando é al Milan. Oggi bravissimo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Grazie Santo


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Una delle migliori partite da quando é al Milan. Oggi bravissimo.



Sicuramente.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Gennaio 2020)

sempre decisivo


----------



## Anguus (24 Gennaio 2020)

Fenomeno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Tra i primi cinque/dieci nel suo ruolo al mondo, oggi, come minimo. Ma scambiamolo con Emre Can.


----------



## bmb (24 Gennaio 2020)

Stasera dove sono quelli che lo chiamano Dollarummas?


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Spero che rinnovi e stia con noi per tutta la carriera.


----------



## Lo Gnu (24 Gennaio 2020)

F u o r i c l a s s e


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Da rinnovare.

By any means necessary.


----------



## Raryof (24 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tra i primi cinque/dieci nel suo ruolo al mondo, oggi, come minimo. Ma scambiamolo con Emre Can.



Smettila, la calcolatrice dice che quello scambio s'ha da fare..
Stasera partitone, pensare che viene impegnato come se giocasse in una provinciale qualsiasi mentre dall'altra parte, nell'altra area, le farfalle riposano sul manto erboso.. l'unico difetto che dovrà limare sono le uscite e le prese sicure, per il resto tra i pali dà l'impressione di coprire tutta la porta senza problemi...


----------



## LukeLike (24 Gennaio 2020)

Stasera la vittoria è sua, altro che Ibra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Stasera la vittoria è sua, altro che Ibra.



Senza le sue parate e senza l’invenzione di Ibra avremmo perso. Con solo le sue parate e senza l’invenzione di Ibra avremmo pareggiato. Sono stati determinanti entrambi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Smettila, la calcolatrice dice che quello scambio s'ha da fare..
> Stasera partitone, pensare che viene impegnato come se giocasse in una provinciale qualsiasi mentre dall'altra parte, nell'altra area, le farfalle riposano sul manto erboso.. l'unico difetto che dovrà limare sono le uscite e le prese sicure, per il resto tra i pali dà l'impressione di coprire tutta la porta senza problemi...



Tra i pali è una roba da cartoni animati, impressionante. Secondo me gli attaccanti quando se lo trovano di fronte, sto gigante, hanno una visione tipo da manga.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2020)

No, meglio pippone reina perchè risparmiamo, ROTFL.
Poi leggo di gente che vorrebbe pierino in porta...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No, meglio pippone reina perchè risparmiamo, ROTFL.
> Poi leggo di gente che vorrebbe pierino in porta...



La perla delle perle la trovi nelle pagine scorse, dove si afferma che Strakosha sarebbe meglio di Donnarumma.

*La mia reazione fu prima questa*







*Poi questa* 








*Infine questa*


----------



## Raryof (24 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tra i pali è una roba da cartoni animati, impressionante. Secondo me gli attaccanti quando se lo trovano di fronte, sto gigante, hanno una visione tipo da manga.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


>



Esatto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2020)

Meglio Strakosha


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2020)

Massì tanto donnarumma alla juve fa il bene del calcio italiano"cit.


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tra i pali è una roba da cartoni animati, impressionante. Secondo me gli attaccanti quando se lo trovano di fronte, sto gigante, hanno una visione tipo da manga.





Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Deve migliorare in alcune vaccate che hanno del clamoroso, ma quando si ritrova a tu per tu con un avversario sembra un personaggio di un'anime o un manga e a memoria da spettatore non ho mai visto un portiere che da questa impressione. Sembra grosso e imbattibile in quei casi.



Ho scritto praticamente la stessa identica cosa la settimana scorsa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Ho scritto praticamente la stessa identica cosa la settimana scorsa



Ahahahahahaha non me ne ero accorto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Gennaio 2020)

A brescia ci ha dato 3 punti


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Gennaio 2020)

Meglio Donnarumma o Sirigu (attualmente)?


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Meglio Donnarumma o Sirigu (attualmente)?



notare che quando non convince qua non scrive nessuno. davvero grande faziosità nel giudicare le prestazioni.
ieri sicuramente meglio sirigu, in generale non lo so perchè non lo seguo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

sul 1o gol stava contando i soldi?

la palla va ad 1 metro dal palo.

ennesimo big-match ciccato dal fenomeno


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sul 1o gol stava contando i soldi?
> 
> la palla va ad 1 metro dal palo.
> 
> ennesimo big-match ciccato dal fenomeno



Per me non ha giocato male e Pinoli è responsabile.
Per te l'opposto.
Punti di vista, ma Donnarumma soprattutto con una difesa che fa acqua da tutte le parti me lo tengo stretto.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Questa sera ha poche responsabilità. Difesa oscena.


----------



## alexxx19 (9 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sul 1o gol stava contando i soldi?
> 
> la palla va ad 1 metro dal palo.
> 
> ennesimo big-match ciccato dal fenomeno



Sicuramente stasera non ha fatto miracoli, ma per me i gol non arrivano da errori suoi


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente stasera non ha fatto miracoli, ma per me i gol non arrivano da errori suoi



sul 1o gol è completamente decentrato. gli capita spesso.
antonio donnarumma l'avrebbe presa probabilmente... lui è il vero forte della famiglia.


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sul 1o gol è completamente decentrato. gli capita spesso.
> antonio donnarumma l'avrebbe presa probabilmente... lui è il vero forte della famiglia.



Concordo.
Qualcuno ha visto differenza di valore tra Padelli e Donnarumma oggi? Io no .


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Qualcuno ha visto differenza di valore tra Padelli e Donnarumma oggi? Io no .



Il problema è questo..Gigio è un buon portiere, non si discute..ma il suo ingaggio è ingiustificato oltre ogni misura..almeno 3 volte il suo valore..ditemi tra avere lui e uno come strakosha cosa cambia?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Il primo gol lo poteva prendere. Non era un tiro imprendibile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2020)

Anche io concordo che il primo gol era parabile. Tiro fortissimo ma non così angolato. Se fosse rimasto più in mezzo alla porta lo avrebbe almeno respinto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Se per rinascere il Milan deve debellare ogni traccia di quello che sono stati questi anni, fuori anche lui. I suoi 6 milioni netti sono una roba mostruosa che ad oggi è folle pensare di continuare a pagare. E' un portiere fortissimo, ma la vera differenza la fanno altri ruoli.

In una squadra di livello alto, al portiere arrivano 2/3 tiri nello specchio per partita al massimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è questo..Gigio è un buon portiere, non si discute..ma il suo ingaggio è ingiustificato oltre ogni misura..almeno 3 volte il suo valore..ditemi tra avere lui e uno come strakosha cosa cambia?



è proprio questi il punto.

poi contro inter e juve la fa sempre... sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è proprio questi il punto.
> 
> poi contro inter e juve la fa sempre... sempre.



Ieri non ha fatto papere..semplicemente non ha messo pezze speciali..prestazione anonima la sua..uno che prende 6 netti+1 almeno uno di quei tre gol deve fare il miracolo


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2020)

Ma quando è che lo vendiamo? Ruba risorse per il mercato.


----------



## Zlatan87 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Bah... sul secondo gol è andato come al solito a raccogliere le margherita per l'area di rigore... è ora di finirla con ste uscite...


----------



## 13-33 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma quando è che lo vendiamo? Ruba risorse per il mercato.


La vertia e che no ci sono offerte per lui…
La stampa ci bombarda con articoli su Real, PSG ed altri pero vanno sempre a prendere altri portieri !!!!
La vera domanda e come mai ???


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se per rinascere il Milan deve debellare ogni traccia di quello che sono stati questi anni, fuori anche lui. I suoi 6 milioni netti sono una roba mostruosa che ad oggi è folle pensare di continuare a pagare. E' un portiere fortissimo, ma la vera differenza la fanno altri ruoli.
> 
> In una squadra di livello alto, al portiere arrivano 2/3 tiri nello specchio per partita al massimo.



Concordo, portiere con grandi potenzialità ma i 6 milioni l'anno sono del tutto ingiustificati.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Febbraio 2020)

A volte fa parate eccezionali di istinto, a volte sembra prendere goals semplici da parare per uno della sua statura.

Il fatto di compiere parate eccezionali ovviamente lo fa apparire un super-top-player, offuscando a mio parere l'opinione di coloro che lo ritengono tale.

A partite da questo concetto, gli svarioni e una certa lentezza vengono fatti passare come difetti di gioventù, che sicuramente miglioreranno con il tempo. Non si dà nemmeno per ipotesi che sia un portiere normale, c'è la convinzione assoluta che diventi il più forte del mondo. Secondo me non è così.

In realtà di parate eccezionali se ne vede parecchie anche da altri portieri, così come le papere e i difetti. Sostanzialmente è un portiere in media, con le sue caratteristiche. Ma purtroppo l'ingaggio monstre non è assolutamente in linea con questo ragionamento. 

Dobbiamo spendere i soldi in mezzo al campo. Solo con lui non abbiamo certo evitato di prendere 5 pappine dall'Atalanta o 4 goals in un tempo come ieri sera. Mi sembra una cosa di una banalità sconcertante da osservare.


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A volte fa parate eccezionali di istinto, a volte sembra prendere goals semplici da parare per uno della sua statura.
> 
> Il fatto di compiere parate eccezionali ovviamente lo fa apparire un super-top-player, offuscando a mio parere l'opinione di coloro che lo ritengono tale.
> 
> ...



Già meglio un portiere normale che sbaglia poco, e concordo sulla "pesantezza". Il problema di Donnarumma è che è quasi invendibile, con quei maledetti 6 milioni netti hanno creato un mostro (come se non ce ne fossero abbastanza)


----------



## Manue (10 Febbraio 2020)

Il gol di Brozovic era imparabile, non raccontiamo favole dai su.

6 milioni rubati, 
anche all'andata pensavate così o avevate evitato di scrivere?
Ma poi sulla base di cosa si può stabilire se uno stipendio è troppo oppure no?
Cioè se prendesse 1 milione allora potrebbe fare le papere?
Ma che ragionamenti fate ?!

Da quanto c'è Ibra abbiamo fatto punti importanti anche grazie ai miracoli di Donnarumma, 
venderlo sarebbe un gravissimo errore.


----------



## Manue (10 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sul 1o gol stava contando i soldi?
> 
> la palla va ad 1 metro dal palo.
> 
> ennesimo big-match ciccato dal fenomeno



Sei super prevenuto su di lui tanto da non vedere con obiettività le cose, 
l'antipatia è chiaro che condiziona i giudizi. 
Se hai tempo, conoscenze e voglia parla con qualsiasi preparatore di portieri e ti dirà che quel gol era imparabile, 
nessuno sulla faccia della terra l'avrebbe evitato, nessuno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sei super prevenuto su di lui tanto da non vedere con obiettività le cose,
> l'antipatia è chiaro che condiziona i giudizi.
> Se hai tempo, conoscenze e voglia parla con qualsiasi preparatore di portieri e ti dirà che quel gol era imparabile,
> nessuno sulla faccia della terra l'avrebbe evitato, nessuno.



si adesso contatto quei 5 o 6 che conosco e glielo chiedo.
sicuramente mi diranno che un portiere non deve stare in mezzo alla porta ma 1m spostato sulla sinistra, e che quindi un tiro che va a 1m dal palo è imparabile.

poi sono io il prevenuto?


----------



## Manue (10 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si adesso contatto quei 5 o 6 che conosco e glielo chiedo.
> sicuramente mi diranno che un portiere non deve stare in mezzo alla porta ma 1m spostato sulla sinistra, e che quindi un tiro che va a 1m dal palo è imparabile.
> 
> poi sono io il prevenuto?



L'azione arriva dalla sua sinistra con Candreva che tenta un tiro fortunoso, 
è normale che il portiere copra la metà porta verso il palo più "vicino" all'azione, 
dopodiché carambola e Brozovic che batte al volo azzerando i tempi di gioco.

Era posizionato bene Donnarumma, il gol è inevitabile.

Non lo dico perché mi è simpatico, 
è la spiegazione tecnica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il gol di Brozovic era imparabile, non raccontiamo favole dai su.
> 
> 6 milioni rubati,
> anche all'andata pensavate così o avevate evitato di scrivere?
> ...



Amen.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Febbraio 2020)

A me non fa impazzire. È sopravvalutato per mi riguarda e per quanto riguarda il suo stipendio. Ma onestamente il gol di Brozovic era imparabile dai.


----------



## zamp2010 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Io credo che merita di piu, senno perde solo tempo al Milan e diventa normale come Romagnoli


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2020)

Discutiamo Gigio, uno dei pochi da vero Milan, pazzesco.

Poi avete ragione a dire che 6 mln all'anno per una squadra decima in classifica, ottava se ci va bene, sono un lusso che non possiamo permetterci.

Oggi il Milan è l'operaio che si ritrova un Ferrari in garage e se lo tiene finchè c'ha soldi, poi lo vende perchè non se lo può permettere.


----------



## Mika (10 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Discutiamo Gigio, uno dei pochi da vero Milan, pazzesco.
> 
> Poi avete ragione a dire che 6 mln all'anno per una squadra decima in classifica, ottava se ci va bene, sono un lusso che non possiamo permetterci.
> 
> Oggi *Donnarumma* è l'operaio che si ritrova un Ferrari in garage e se lo tiene finchè c'ha soldi, poi lo vende perchè non se lo può permettere.



Forse intendevi "Oggi il Milan è l'operaio che si trova un Ferrari in garage e se lo tiene finché c'ha soldi, poi lo vende perché non se lo può permettere". Concordo con te al 100%


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Forse intendevi "Oggi il Milan è l'operaio che si trova un Ferrari in garage e se lo tiene finché c'ha soldi, poi lo vende perché non se lo può permettere". Concordo con te al 100%



Si, intendevo quello


----------



## Goro (10 Febbraio 2020)

Per continuare a fare schifo ci basta un Cragno, almeno si risparmia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Discutiamo Gigio, uno dei pochi da vero Milan, pazzesco.
> 
> Poi avete ragione a dire che 6 mln all'anno per una squadra decima in classifica, ottava se ci va bene, sono un lusso che non possiamo permetterci.
> 
> Oggi il Milan è l'operaio che si ritrova un Ferrari in garage e se lo tiene finchè c'ha soldi, poi lo vende perchè non se lo può permettere.



Adesso non esageriamo sempre nel lato opposto: sesti ci arriviamo, su questo sono abbastanza sicuro.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Discutiamo Gigio, uno dei pochi da vero Milan, pazzesco.
> 
> Poi avete ragione a dire che 6 mln all'anno per una squadra decima in classifica, ottava se ci va bene, sono un lusso che non possiamo permetterci.
> 
> Oggi il Milan è l'operaio che si ritrova un Ferrari in garage e se lo tiene finchè c'ha soldi, poi lo vende perchè non se lo può permettere.



Donnarumma ha uno stipendio da top nel ruolo (che non è) e pretende un ritocco (attualmente immeritato).

Ti ricordo inoltre che continuiamo a parlare di un giocatore che per ora ha 0 esperienza internazionale e che nelle poche partite di cartello (vedi Inter e Juve) ha spesso commesso grossolani errori. Quindi non è il Milan a non voler dare certe cifre a Donnarumma, ma è la totalità dei top club europei che pare non essere interessato a questo ragazzo, visto che Gigio ha ancora tutto da dimostrare a certi livelli. Sono tutti fessi all'estero?


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è questo..Gigio è un buon portiere, non si discute..ma il suo ingaggio è ingiustificato oltre ogni misura..almeno 3 volte il suo valore..ditemi tra avere lui e uno come strakosha cosa cambia?



Già soprattutto per il suo ruolo, sono sicuro che se solo invertissimo gli ingaggi di Theo e Donnarumma saremmo almeno 2 posizioni più in alto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Discutiamo Gigio, uno dei pochi da vero Milan, pazzesco.
> 
> Poi avete ragione a dire che 6 mln all'anno per una squadra decima in classifica, ottava se ci va bene, sono un lusso che non possiamo permetterci.
> 
> Oggi il Milan è l'operaio che si ritrova un Ferrari in garage e se lo tiene finchè c'ha soldi, poi lo vende perchè non se lo può permettere.



Se vogliamo essere onesti il "vero Milan" non ha mai speso una cippa in portieri...abbiamo sempre avuto portieri di medio livello, se escludiamo Didone per 2-3 anni per il resto siamo andati in giro 20 anni con Seba Rossi (che era nulla se paragonato a gente come Peruzzi o Pagliuca o perfino Marcheggiani) e Abbiati (gli altri avevano Buffon e Toldo)

Il portiere serve, ma se hai uno solido che non fa papere sei già a buon punto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo essere onesti il "vero Milan" non ha mai speso una cippa in portieri...abbiamo sempre avuto portieri di medio livello, se escludiamo Didone per 2-3 anni per il resto siamo andati in giro 20 anni con Seba Rossi (che era nulla se paragonato a gente come Peruzzi o Pagliuca o perfino Marcheggiani) e Abbiati (gli altri avevano Buffon e Toldo)
> 
> Il portiere serve, ma se hai uno solido che non fa papere sei già a buon punto



Si ma...... che difese avevamo?

Perché sai, è quello il punto. Fermo restando che se cedendo Gigio poi possiamo pagare il rinnovo di Ibra e gli stipendi di Thiago e Modric lo cedo ieri.

Però quando hai giocatorini come Maldini, Filippo Galli, Baresi, Nesta, Stam e così via non c’è da stupirsi che avere dei portieri non eccelsi non sia un grosso problema. Parliamo di gente capace di annullare i più grandi attaccanti della storia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma...... che difese avevamo?
> 
> Perché sai, è quello il punto. Fermo restando che se cedendo Gigio poi possiamo pagare il rinnovo di Ibra e gli stipendi di Thiago e Modric lo cedo ieri.
> 
> Però quando hai giocatorini come Maldini, Filippo Galli, Baresi, Nesta, Stam e così via non c’è da stupirsi che avere dei portieri non eccelsi non sia un grosso problema. Parliamo di gente capace di annullare i più grandi attaccanti della storia.



Verissimo, ma allora anche Real e Barca quando mai hanno avuto grandi portieri nel mentre che vincevano 7-8 delle ultime 9 CL?

La verità è che se tu tieni il pallino del gioco il portiere è l'ultimo dei pensieri..ripeto, basta uno che non fa papere, vinci anche senza chi va a togliere le ragnatele dall'incrocio..lo dimostra la storia


----------



## Mika (11 Febbraio 2020)

Voglio vedere l'Agazzi di turno quanti gol avrebbe preso questa stagione da noi visto il numero di tiri in porta che subisce Donnarumma. Parlano le statistiche.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma allora anche Real e Barca quando mai hanno avuto grandi portieri nel mentre che vincevano 7-8 delle ultime 9 CL?
> 
> La verità è che se tu tieni il pallino del gioco il portiere è l'ultimo dei pensieri..ripeto, basta uno che non fa papere, vinci anche senza chi va a togliere le ragnatele dall'incrocio..lo dimostra la storia



il bello è che lui lo paghi come un extra top, e non lo è. il discorso non è tenere o no il top e pagarlo... il discorso è proprio che il top non lo hai.

qui si sono create strane visioni. forse qualcuno ha guardato troppo holly e benji.


----------



## davoreb (12 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere l'Agazzi di turno quanti gol avrebbe preso questa stagione da noi visto il numero di tiri in porta che subisce Donnarumma. Parlano le statistiche.



Magari un perin o un sirigu che prendono 4-5 lordi e non 14. Non penso che avremmo tanti punti in meno.


----------



## folletto (12 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il bello è che lui lo paghi come un extra top, e non lo è. il discorso non è tenere o no il top e pagarlo... il discorso è proprio che il top non lo hai.
> 
> qui si sono create strane visioni. forse qualcuno ha guardato troppo holly e benji.



D'accordissimo, 12 milioni da levare tra le voci in negativo del bilancio (ma non sarà facile)


----------



## Albijol (12 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere l'Agazzi di turno quanti gol avrebbe preso questa stagione da noi visto il numero di tiri in porta che subisce Donnarumma. Parlano le statistiche.



Con uno strakosha qualsiasi avremmo più o meno gli stessi punti. Ma avremmo un giocatore da 5 milioni netti in campo


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con uno strakosha qualsiasi avremmo più o meno gli stessi punti. Ma avremmo un giocatore da 5 milioni netti in campo



Sicuro? Io non ne sono certo, ma comprendo l'astio verso Donnarumma per i sei milioni. Vedremo quando non sarà più da noi e lo Strakosha di turno non ci porterà i punti che ci ha portato Donnarumma. Finirà come per Seedorf, fischiato e criticato alla morte e ora siamo al "Ehhh ma come giocava Seedorf" sarà uguale con Donnarumma "Ehhh questo Gigio lo parava". Io me lo terrei stretto, al netto sono più i punti che ci ha portato che quelli che ci ha fatto perdere, ma qui dentro appena prende gol è colpa sua.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

questo se la ride insieme ai ladri. schifoso maledetto.

dai dite ancora che ama il milan. dai


----------



## Molenko (13 Giugno 2020)

Si è parlato poco del miracolo di questo fenomeno sul rigore comunque. L'ha toccata in maniera decisiva.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Giugno 2020)

Gigio non ha molto senso in un milan cosi scarso. Lui merita uno squadrone, ha un ingaggio da squadrone... noi siamo un torino ormai...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Si è parlato poco del miracolo di questo fenomeno sul rigore comunque. L'ha toccata in maniera decisiva.



È un fuoriclasse vero, un rigore che è gol 10 volte su 10 è proprio quello basso e forte all’angolino, ma lui l’ha presa.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Luglio 2020)

Io non riesco proprio a capire per quale motivo dobbiamo farci spennare per un PORTIERE. Il ruolo forse più, non dico inutile, ma meno incisivo di tutti. I portieri, tutti, bene o male alternano papere a grandi parate. E' davvero raro rarissimo che un portiere in una stagione non faccia papere. Se ti può portare 10 punti nell'arco di una stagione, può anche farti perdere 8/10 punti. Dunque tra parate "miracolose" e "papere" il rapporto è zero.

Sono invece gli attaccanti che portano i punti e premesso che pure gli attaccanti possono sbagliare gol e fare perdere punti. Ma i top attaccanti su 5 gol fatto, sbagliano forse 1. Dunque il rapporto è maggiore.


----------



## Mika (5 Luglio 2020)

Stagione buona per lui: 12 Cleah sheet ed è in testa in questa classifica in Serie A. Bene direi  Spero rinnovi che perderlo a zero mi scoccerebbe.


----------



## Jino (5 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non riesco proprio a capire per quale motivo dobbiamo farci spennare per un PORTIERE. Il ruolo forse più, non dico inutile, ma meno incisivo di tutti. I portieri, tutti, bene o male alternano papere a grandi parate. E' davvero raro rarissimo che un portiere in una stagione non faccia papere. Se ti può portare 10 punti nell'arco di una stagione, può anche farti perdere 8/10 punti. Dunque tra parate "miracolose" e "papere" il rapporto è zero.
> 
> Sono invece gli attaccanti che portano i punti e premesso che pure gli attaccanti possono sbagliare gol e fare perdere punti. Ma i top attaccanti su 5 gol fatto, sbagliano forse 1. Dunque il rapporto è maggiore.



Il problema è che perderlo a zero scoccia. Il problema è che se lo vendi bene qualunque portiere vai a prendere ti chiedono la luna perchè sanno che c'ha il denaro fresco in saccoccia. Il problema è che venderlo significa mandare un messaggio negativo in tutti i sensi, cioè che il progetto non è ambizioso. 

Donnarumma è forte. Ci sono altri portieri forti in giro? Certamente. Ci sono altri portieri cosi forti a vent'anni? Questo non credo. Io lo dico da un anno, se parte Gigio vadano a prendere un Sirigu a fine carriera, almeno è una garanzia, non voglio poppanti perchè di lattanti forti come Gigio non ce ne sono.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Luglio 2020)

Dai...inutile girarci intorno.. questo è proprio forte. La parata subrugani è mostruosa.


Zizzo diezi milioni, andonio zinque milioni


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Luglio 2020)

Oggi miglior parata da quando è al Milan e crescita netta dopo 2 anni opachi.
Ora faccia il bravo, rinnovi senza rompere troppo i maroni che serve anche a lui


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2020)

Cresciuto anche lui come tutta la squadra.

Ieri parata mostruosa su Rugani, anche tenendo conto del fisico che ha dovuto buttare in 3 decimi di secondo a terra.

Di solito i portieri di quella stazza sono bravi nelle parate in allungo, a coprire la porta e nei tiri bassi vanno con i piedi. Lui ha dimostrato di essere uno che pur avendo le qualitá di un portiere di 2m, ha la reattivitá di uno di 1,80.
Anche di piede si sta amministrando meglio, deve ancora crescere in uscita e fare qualche presa in piú.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Luglio 2020)

Sopravvalutato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Luglio 2020)

Oggi molto male ma non dimentico le decine di partite impeccabili e con grandi parate. Che poi lui possa fare 20 partite di fila perfette e poi essere giudicato un bidone per una sbagliata è un altro discorso.

Manco Zoff si sarebbe salvato con un metro di giudizio simile.

Poi però a gente da lotta salvezza come Piatek si trovavano mille alibi e quando faceva una partita decente come a Bologna (dove fece una partita da 6,5) dopo sei mesi filati da Lega Pro e prestazioni da 4 dove sbagliava ogni singola giocata era tutto un "giocatore vero" e altre robe del genere.

I tifosi...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oggi molto male ma non dimentico le decine di partite impeccabili e con grandi parate. Che poi lui possa fare 20 partite di fila perfette e poi essere giudicato un bidone per una sbagliata è un altro discorso.
> 
> Manco Zoff si sarebbe salvato con un metro di giudizio simile.
> 
> ...



Le 20 partite di fila perfette le hai viste solo te. È da sempre che ha un rendimento molto altalenante. Alterna parate da fuori classe assoluto e errori assurdi da lega pro. Bisogna avere le fette di salame sugli occhi per non vedere questa cosa. In ogni caso io lo reputo sopravvalutato da anni. Da uno che guadagna 6mln mi aspetto perlomeno delle uscite decenti, almeno quelle eh.


----------



## sipno (12 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oggi molto male ma non dimentico le decine di partite impeccabili e con grandi parate. Che poi lui possa fare 20 partite di fila perfette e poi essere giudicato un bidone per una sbagliata è un altro discorso.
> 
> Manco Zoff si sarebbe salvato con un metro di giudizio simile.
> 
> ...



Io penso che si discuta solo lo stipendio... 

Ma onestamente non è nemmeno un fenomeno.

Ce ne sono tanti come lui che non prendono un terzo.

I miracoli in porta li fanno tutti.

Il portiere non deve fare errori... purtroppo.

Io non me la prendo più di tanto ma non merita nemmeno 3 mln onestamente


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Luglio 2020)

Rimango dell'idea che nell'arco di un campionato intero ci ha fatto sempre perdere molti più punti di quelli che ci ha fatto guadagnare, da sempre

Estremamente discontinuo, le sue papere spesso indirizzano le partite


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le 20 partite di fila perfette le hai viste solo te. È da sempre che ha un rendimento molto altalenante. Alterna parate da fuori classe assoluto e errori assurdi da lega pro. Bisogna avere le fette di salame sugli occhi per non vedere questa cosa. In ogni caso io lo reputo sopravvalutato da anni. Da uno che guadagna 6mln mi aspetto perlomeno delle uscite decenti, almeno quelle eh.



Quest’anno quali partite ha sbagliato a parte stasera, Milan-Udinese e Torino-Milan?


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2020)

Stasera era ubriaco


----------



## Dany20 (12 Luglio 2020)

Oggi molto male. Non ha azzeccato un'uscita. Ad ogni calcio d'angolo subito mi cagavo addosso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io penso che si discuta solo lo stipendio...
> 
> Ma onestamente non è nemmeno un fenomeno.
> 
> ...



Quali sono i portieri che non fanno errori, a 21 anni poi? Senza contare che il suo rendimento migliora di anno in anno, dopo il 2017/2018 disastroso è andato sempre meglio e ha ridotto gli errori sempre di più. Quest’anno ci ha salvati innumerevoli volte, poi ci ha fatto perdere col Toro e pareggiare stasera, ma il bilancio è ampiamente positivo. Ha l’età di Leao sto qua, ha ancora margini enormi.

Se lo vendessimo e prendessimo uno Strakosha qualunque ci divertiremmo.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2020)

Oggi due grandi parate, poi un disastro. Due papere più uscite a vuoto. Male


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quest’anno quali partite ha sbagliato a parte stasera, Milan-Udinese e Torino-Milan?



Non me le ricordo tutte. Però carissimo, al posto di star qui a farci la guerra tra tifosi, poniamoci una semplice domanda: Perché attorno a questo nostro calciatore (per cui tutti noi tifiamo!) c'è sempre molta discordanza? 
Per me questo aspetto fa riflettere molto. Quando avevamo Sheva eravamo tutti d'accordo nel dire che fosse un fenomeno, non c'erano discussioni al riguardo, era un pensiero unanime! Persino i rivali lo ammettevano. Invece i nostri presunti fenomeni di oggi sono sempre oggetto di discussione.... Chissà perché eh?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non me le ricordo tutte. Però carissimo, al posto di star qui a farci la guerra tra tifosi, poniamoci una semplice domanda: Perché attorno a questo nostro calciatore (per cui tutti noi tifiamo!) c'è sempre molta discordanza?
> Per me questo aspetto fa riflettere molto. Quando avevamo Sheva eravamo tutti d'accordo nel dire che fosse un fenomeno, non c'erano discussioni al riguardo, era un pensiero unanime! Persino i rivali lo ammettevano. Invece i nostri presunti fenomeni di oggi sono sempre oggetto di discussione.... Chissà perché eh?



Per me su di lui pesa l’Estate di tre anni fa. Potrebbe fare anche un campionato intero ai livelli di Buffon a Germania 2006 o Zoff a Spagna ’82 che i suoi detrattori al primo errore rispunterebbero fuori dopo mesi di silenzio.

Con un metro di giudizio simile anche Zoff sarebbe stato stroncato per i due tiri da lontanissimo di Brandts e Haan ad Argentina ’78 che ci costarono l’approdo in finale (e quella era un’Italia anche più forte di quella del Mundial).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È un fuoriclasse vero, un rigore che è gol 10 volte su 10 è proprio quello basso e forte all’angolino, ma lui l’ha presa.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me su di lui pesa l’Estate di tre anni fa. Potrebbe fare anche un campionato intero ai livelli di Buffon a Germania 2006 o Zoff a Spagna ’82 che i suoi detrattori al primo errore rispunterebbero fuori dopo mesi di silenzio.
> 
> Con un metro di giudizio simile anche Zoff sarebbe stato stroncato per i due tiri da lontanissimo di Brandts e Haan ad Argentina ’78 che ci costarono l’approdo in finale (e quella era un’Italia anche più forte di quella del Mundial).



Secondo me non è così. Donnarumma era oggetto di discussione già da prima. A seguire questo ragionamento allora solo gli Juventini dovrebbero e dovevamo elogiare Buffon, perché essendo rivale ci sta sulle palle, ma non è così. Buffon è sempre stato un fenomeno... Io me lo ricordo bene dai tempi del Parma, faceva errori e ne ha sempre fatti, ma erano l'eccezione alla regola e faceva paura in porta, sembrava impenetrabile. Grigio un momento fa la parata da fenomeno, l'altro si fa penetrare come se fosse fatto di burro. Troppo discontinuo questo ragazzo. E come ti dicevo, così tanto pareri discordanti non possono essere solo frutto del pregiudizio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è così. Donnarumma era oggetto di discussione già da prima. A seguire questo ragionamento allora solo gli Juventini dovrebbero e dovevamo elogiare Buffon, perché essendo rivale ci sta sulle palle, ma non è così. Buffon è sempre stato un fenomeno... Io me lo ricordo bene dai tempi del Parma, faceva errori e ne ha sempre fatti, ma erano l'eccezione alla regola e faceva paura in porta, sembrava impenetrabile. Grigio un momento fa la parata da fenomeno, l'altro si fa penetrare come se fosse fatto di burro. Troppo discontinuo questo ragazzo. E come ti dicevo, così tanto pareri discordanti non possono essere solo frutto del pregiudizio.



Ai tempi del Parma lo ricordo ed errori li faceva pure lui. Per me Gigio è destinato a migliorare sempre di più, poi punti di vista.

Peraltro il periodo in cui Gigio “un momento fa la parata da fenomeno, l'altro si fa penetrare come se fosse fatto di burro” è passato da molto. Ora le volte in cui fa cappelle sono rare, le grandi partite molto meno. E ha 21 anni e grandi margini ancora.

Poi ripeto, punti di vista, ma altri (e non faccio nomi) hanno quattro anni più di lui, sono qui da cinque anni e non sono migliorati di una virgola.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

Diventerà uno dei portieri più forti del mondo, ma non possiamo pagare 6 mln per uno che deve ancora crescere tanto. Non è possibile che non sa. Uscire nei calci piazzati. È sempre in ritardo e mal posizionato. Se c'è da fare un sacrificio io venderei lui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Diventerà uno dei portieri più forti del mondo, ma non possiamo pagare 6 mln per uno che deve ancora crescere tanto. Non è possibile che non sa. Uscire nei calci piazzati. È sempre in ritardo e mal posizionato. Se c'è da fare un sacrificio io venderei lui.



Non sarebbe meglio vendere Romagnoli in caso? Abbiamo visto con Kjaer che trovare difensori al suo livello o superiori con due noccioline è possibile. Dubito invece che troveremmo un altro portiere a questi livelli pagandolo poco.


----------



## davoreb (13 Luglio 2020)

oggi male dopo la mezza papera sul primo goal del Napoli, resta per ora un grande campionato il suo.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe meglio vendere Romagnoli in caso? Abbiamo visto con Kjaer che trovare difensori al suo livello o superiori con due noccioline è possibile. Dubito invece che troveremmo un altro portiere a questi livelli pagandolo poco.



I difensori mancini sono merce rara, se sii trova uno più forte ok, altrimenti no. L'asse difensivo non va mai stravolto, considerando che kjaer non lo rinnovano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> I difensori mancini sono merce rara, se sii trova uno più forte ok, altrimenti no. L'asse difensivo non va mai stravolto, considerando che kjaer non lo rinnovano.



A saperl cercare ne trovi almeno al suo livello, che non è certo eccelso. Poi se non rinnovano Kjaer è malafede pura.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Diventerà uno dei portieri più forti del mondo, ma non possiamo pagare 6 mln per uno che deve ancora crescere tanto. Non è possibile che non sa. Uscire nei calci piazzati. È sempre in ritardo e mal posizionato. Se c'è da fare un sacrificio io venderei lui.



Soprattutto non se ne puole più degli shows con il pizzaiolo alla prima parata buona.

Ma le papere sono sempre giustificate, poverino. Intanto il conto in banca cresce, e cresce, e cresce, e cresce, a soli 21 anni.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me su di lui pesa l’Estate di tre anni fa. Potrebbe fare anche un campionato intero ai livelli di Buffon a Germania 2006 o Zoff a Spagna ’82 che i suoi detrattori al primo errore rispunterebbero fuori dopo mesi di silenzio.
> 
> Con un metro di giudizio simile anche Zoff sarebbe stato stroncato per i due tiri da lontanissimo di Brandts e Haan ad Argentina ’78 che ci costarono l’approdo in finale (e quella era un’Italia anche più forte di quella del Mundial).


Infatti il signor Zoff ci fece perdere quel mondiale praticamente già vinto, con una squadra che ha espresso un gioco meraviglioso... E per certi versi irripetibile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2020)

Con un altro portiere l'avremmo pure vinta sta partita.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe meglio vendere Romagnoli in caso? Abbiamo visto con Kjaer che trovare difensori al suo livello o superiori con due noccioline è possibile. Dubito invece che troveremmo un altro portiere a questi livelli pagandolo poco.



Questi errori li vedrai anche quando avrà 30/anni ,i miglioramenti li avrai visto solo tu, negli anni sono rimasti pregi e difetti e questi se li porterà dietro persempre....un portiere che respinge sempre centralmente e mai lateralmente non solo fa un errore "tecnico" sbagliato ma mentalmente non deve essere neanche troppo sveglio.
Se hai giocato a calcio sai cosa significa averevun portiere che non sai mai cosa aspettarsi, una delle peggiori cose.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2020)

Per me ieri il giudizio comune trae in inganno.

Parte con 2 miracoli su Mertens e Callejon.
L’azione del primo gol non la considero una “papera”. Pioli ha spiegato che quella di difendere cosí bassi é una scelta che ha proprio quel rischio, qualora l a palla passi. Ha spiegato come li ci sia l’errore di Ibrahimovic, che lascia la copertura a livello del primo palo per seguire il taglio di un napoletano, quindi la palla passa (non doveva) e spiove tra linea e portiere, dove a 1m dalla porta viene sfiorata da DiLorenzo. Marcheggiani ha spiegato che li il portiere non ha spazio di reazione, copre quel che puó e la respinta, inevitabilmente, é incontrollabile, finisce sfortunatamente su Di Lorenzo, che segna.
Nel secondo gol, Romagnoli devia la palla a 2m da lui, cambiando traiettoria alla palla, calciata comunque forte è vicina, rendendola incontrollabile. Anche in questo caso, piú sfortunato, che colpevole.

Poi nel secondo tempo fa un altro miracolo e a questo punto commette il primo vero errore della serata, un’uscita a vuoto.

Qui si che si innescano a catena, tutta una serie di altri errori che evidenziano, forse, una debolezza psicologica da migliorare: non esce su un cross suo, rinvia in fallo laterale 2 passaggi indietro e calcia corta rasoterra una punizione di rinvio.

Nonostante tutto, tenuto conto dei 3 miracoli (4 se teniamo conto di un’azione poi fermata), della sostanziale sfortuna piú che colpevolezza sui 2 gol, per me ieri partita da 6,5 - 7.

E solitamente non sono un sostenitore di Donnarumma.


----------



## Mika (13 Luglio 2020)

Ammazza quanti post in questo dopo partita, si era tutti qui ad aspettare la partita storta? Eppure in queste partite sopratutto contro la Juventus che ci ha salvato il 3-2 solo 3/4 topic che poi sono quelli del post covid.

Ieri ha giocato malissimo ma capita anche ai migliori portieri come Zoff, Buffon le partite storte a 21 anni.


----------



## Molenko (13 Luglio 2020)

‘Sto topic viene uppato giusto quelle due volte l’anno in cui commette errori. Le altre 36 giornate in cui ci salva il deretano ce ne fosse uno che scrive. Donnarumma è uno dei portieri più forti al mondo, il migliore in Italia con Szczesny, non c’è molto che possiate fare.


----------



## sipno (13 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> ‘Sto topic viene uppato giusto quelle due volte l’anno in cui commette errori. Le altre 36 giornate in cui ci salva il deretano ce ne fosse uno che scrive. Donnarumma è uno dei portieri più forti al mondo, il migliore in Italia con Szczesny, non c’è molto che possiate fare.



Siamo d'accordo... ma le sue papere sono davvero eclatanti e ci costano sempre punti.
Poi i portieri forti al massimo ne fanno una in una partita... lui va proprio in coma.

Altra cosa... 6 milioni... queste cose pesano.

Ne pigliasse 2 penso nessuno direbbe nulla... comunque sarebbe nella norma.

Ma a 21 anni se pigli 6 mln devi essere impeccabile e l'età non deve più essere una scusante


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oggi molto male ma non dimentico le decine di partite impeccabili e con grandi parate. Che poi lui possa fare 20 partite di fila perfette e poi essere giudicato un bidone per una sbagliata è un altro discorso.
> 
> Manco Zoff si sarebbe salvato con un metro di giudizio simile.
> 
> ...



Penso che le critiche a Donnarumma scaturiscano nel momento in cui sono già tre anni che percepisce 6+1 milioni netti all'anno..non si può prescindere da questi aspetti nel giudicare un giocatore..Piontek era un bidone, ma non prendeva manco 2 milioni però..Gigio è un ottimo portiere, ma ha ancora MOOOOLTA strada da fare per essere un top assoluto..peccato sia da 3 anni pagato come tale..

ieri sera due papere da pivello, le facesse buffon verrebbe criticato anche se ha passa 40 anni


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io penso che si discuta solo lo stipendio...
> 
> Ma onestamente non è nemmeno un fenomeno.
> 
> ...



direi che qui hai riassunto alla perfezione.

si parla di miracoli che sono parate che fanno tutti i portieri.

non a caso sento sempre dire che contro di noi sono tutti yashin, semplicemente parano, fanno il proprio lavoro...


----------



## mark (13 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Siamo d'accordo... ma le sue papere sono davvero eclatanti e ci costano sempre punti.
> Poi i portieri forti al massimo ne fanno una in una partita... lui va proprio in coma.
> 
> Altra cosa... 6 milioni... queste cose pesano.
> ...



Perfetto, se prendesse 2 milioni a stagione sarei il primo a dire che sono cose che possono capitare.. Ma visto che ha avuto la faccia da c*lo di chiedere 6 milioni a stagione a 19 anni, questi errori non li può commettere assolutamente


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è così. Donnarumma era oggetto di discussione già da prima. A seguire questo ragionamento allora solo gli Juventini dovrebbero e dovevamo elogiare Buffon, perché essendo rivale ci sta sulle palle, ma non è così. Buffon è sempre stato un fenomeno... Io me lo ricordo bene dai tempi del Parma, faceva errori e ne ha sempre fatti, ma erano l'eccezione alla regola e faceva paura in porta, sembrava impenetrabile. Grigio un momento fa la parata da fenomeno, l'altro si fa penetrare come se fosse fatto di burro. Troppo discontinuo questo ragazzo. E come ti dicevo, così tanto pareri discordanti non possono essere solo frutto del pregiudizio.



ma poi... pregiudizio... chi è che vuole l'aumento dopo lo schifo di 3 anni fa? è donnarumma.
buffon non ha mai chiesto la luna e rendeva molto di più di quello per cui era pagato, essendo anni luce meglio di dollarumma.

questo qua rende come uno da 6M all'anno? ahahaha.... solo perchè c'hail procuratore bravo e la gente che ci casca.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questi errori li vedrai anche quando avrà 30/anni ,i miglioramenti li avrai visto solo tu, negli anni sono rimasti pregi e difetti e questi se li porterà dietro persempre....un portiere che respinge sempre centralmente e mai lateralmente non solo fa un errore "tecnico" sbagliato ma *mentalmente non deve essere neanche troppo sveglio.*
> Se hai giocato a calcio *sai cosa significa averevun portiere che non sai mai cosa aspettarsi, una delle peggiori cose*.



2 concetti molto importanti.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2020)

Sul secondo gol secondo me non ha colpe perché è stato beffato dalla deviazione di Romagnoli. Ciò non toglie una prestazione insufficiente, ma ci può stare. Sta disputando una stagione ad alti livelli.


----------



## Zlatan87 (13 Luglio 2020)

Troppi gol presi per colpa sua e troppi rischi sulle uscite... 6 mln sono troppi su...
fare una bella plusvalenza, bloccare Musso domani mattina e investire in altri reparti... Grazie


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me ieri il giudizio comune trae in inganno.
> 
> Parte con 2 miracoli su Mertens e Callejon.
> L’azione del primo gol non la considero una “papera”. Pioli ha spiegato che quella di difendere cosí bassi é una scelta che ha proprio quel rischio, qualora l a palla passi. Ha spiegato come li ci sia l’errore di Ibrahimovic, che lascia la copertura a livello del primo palo per seguire il taglio di un napoletano, quindi la palla passa (non doveva) e spiove tra linea e portiere, dove a 1m dalla porta viene sfiorata da DiLorenzo. Marcheggiani ha spiegato che li il portiere non ha spazio di reazione, copre quel che puó e la respinta, inevitabilmente, é incontrollabile, finisce sfortunatamente su Di Lorenzo, che segna.
> ...



Quoto tutto. 
Prima ci salva il culo un paio di volte in modo miracoloso e nessuno dice nulla, poi prende 2 gol in modo molto sfortunato e lo insultano... Ma i gol non sono colpa sua. Ne uno ne l'altro. 
Diciamo che purtroppo ha accusato il colpo. Lui stesso ha dovuto pensare che era colpa sua... E da lì in poi ha sbagliato quasi tutto il sbagliabile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Prima ci salva il culo un paio di volte in modo miracoloso e nessuno dice nulla, poi prende 2 gol in modo molto sfortunato e lo insultano... Ma i gol non sono colpa sua. Ne uno ne l'altro.
> Diciamo che purtroppo ha accusato il colpo. Lui stesso ha dovuto pensare che era colpa sua... E da lì in poi ha sbagliato quasi tutto il sbagliabile.



É esattamente quello che penso io.

Deve crescere in personalitá, anche se pensa di avere sbagliato deve imparare a fregarmene e passare oltre.
Fa parte del percorso per diventare un grande.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Luglio 2020)

Quando leggo i commenti degli utenti di Milanworld mi rendo conto che sono davvero pochissime le persone che qui dentro hanno giocato a calcio. Non mi riferisco alle partitelle con gli amici, ma al far parte di una squadra.

È evidente che fin troppi di voi non riescono a capire cosa significhi avere tra i pali un portiere come Donnarumma. Il problema non è la papera sui gol, che ci puo' anche stare! Il reale problema di Donnarumma sono le uscite a vuoto, le respinte sempre centrali e mai laterali, i rinvii a piene di cane e via dicendo. Ogni calciatore degno di sto nome sa che la papera capita. La papera è un errore singolo, un lampo, fine. Donnarumma ha problemi ben più seri e chi ha giocato a calcio sa fin troppo bene che un portiere così non fa star tranquilli i compagni.

Io lo venderei al volo per 40/50 mpn soprattutto vedendo l'ingaggio che ha. Per chi parla di miracoli e papere: Io posso essere un padre favoloso con i miei figli, non fargli mancare nulla e via dicendo nella maggior parte del tempo, ma se quando sclero li ammazzo di botte, vanifico tutto. Donnarumma è questo. Io voglio un portiere costante e basta. Magari uno che fa meno miracoli, ma anche meno cappellate.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quando leggo i commenti degli utenti di Milanworld mi rendo conto che sono davvero pochissime le persone che qui dentro hanno giocato a calcio. Non mi riferisco alle partitelle con gli amici, ma al far parte di una squadra.
> 
> È evidente che fin troppi di voi non riescono a capire cosa significhi avere tra i pali un portiere come Donnarumma. Il problema non è la papera sui gol, che ci puo' anche stare! Il reale problema di Donnarumma sono le uscite a vuoto, le respinte sempre centrali e mai laterali, i rinvii a piene di cane e via dicendo. Ogni calciatore degno di sto nome sa che la papera capita. La papera è un errore singolo, un lampo, fine. Donnarumma ha problemi ben più seri e chi ha giocato a calcio sa fin troppo bene che un portiere così non fa star tranquilli i compagni.
> 
> Io lo venderei al volo per 40/50 mpn soprattutto vedendo l'ingaggio che ha. Per chi parla di miracoli e papere: Io posso essere un padre favoloso con i miei figli, non fargli mancare nulla e via dicendo nella maggior parte del tempo, ma se quando sclero li ammazzo di botte, vanifico tutto. Donnarumma è questo. Io voglio un portiere costante e basta. Magari uno che fa meno miracoli, ma anche meno cappellate.



Caro orgoglio stai sprecando il tuo fiato.
Quando senti parlare che il primo gol non e colpa sua ma è stato sfortunato e meglio lasciare perdere.

Un saggio diceva non puoi parlare agli occhi di un innamorato perché non potrebbe capirti.

Lui sopperisce con il fisico ad lacune tecniche imbarazzanti. 

Comunque hai ragione se non hai mai giocato a pallone certe cose sono difficili da capire.


----------



## Goro (13 Luglio 2020)

Rimane fortissimo anche se ieri non è stato perfetto, vediamo solo come finisce la storia stipendio-Raiola-Juve...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quando leggo i commenti degli utenti di Milanworld mi rendo conto che sono davvero pochissime le persone che qui dentro hanno giocato a calcio. Non mi riferisco alle partitelle con gli amici, ma al far parte di una squadra.
> 
> È evidente che fin troppi di voi non riescono a capire cosa significhi avere tra i pali un portiere come Donnarumma. Il problema non è la papera sui gol, che ci puo' anche stare! Il reale problema di Donnarumma sono le uscite a vuoto, le respinte sempre centrali e mai laterali, i rinvii a piene di cane e via dicendo. Ogni calciatore degno di sto nome sa che la papera capita. La papera è un errore singolo, un lampo, fine. Donnarumma ha problemi ben più seri e chi ha giocato a calcio sa fin troppo bene che un portiere così non fa star tranquilli i compagni.
> 
> Io lo venderei al volo per 40/50 mpn soprattutto vedendo l'ingaggio che ha. Per chi parla di miracoli e papere: Io posso essere un padre favoloso con i miei figli, non fargli mancare nulla e via dicendo nella maggior parte del tempo, ma se quando sclero li ammazzo di botte, vanifico tutto. Donnarumma è questo. Io voglio un portiere costante e basta. Magari uno che fa meno miracoli, ma anche meno cappellate.



Donnarumma ha un saving ratio del 70%. Ci sono tre/quattro portieri che hanno numeri significaticamente migliori: Alisson, Courtois, Szcezny che sono tra il 78% e il 74%. Poi hai Ter Stegen, Neuer, Handanovic, Schemichel e altri due o tre in linea con Donnarumma. I portieri elencati hanno tra i 27 e i 34 anni. Donnarumma ne ha 21. Poi possiamo continuare a perculare i nostri giocatori, va bene. E' uno dei top 10 al mondo. Lo dicono i FATTI.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me ieri il giudizio comune trae in inganno.
> 
> Parte con 2 miracoli su Mertens e Callejon.
> L’azione del primo gol non la considero una “papera”. Pioli ha spiegato che quella di difendere cosí bassi é una scelta che ha proprio quel rischio, qualora l a palla passi. Ha spiegato come li ci sia l’errore di Ibrahimovic, che lascia la copertura a livello del primo palo per seguire il taglio di un napoletano, quindi la palla passa (non doveva) e spiove tra linea e portiere, dove a 1m dalla porta viene sfiorata da DiLorenzo. Marcheggiani ha spiegato che li il portiere non ha spazio di reazione, copre quel che puó e la respinta, inevitabilmente, é incontrollabile, finisce sfortunatamente su Di Lorenzo, che segna.
> ...



Concordo, c'è stata molta sfortuna nei due gol, sfrotunato come paperino. Ma i due miracoli non so se siano da considerare tali, se no tutti i portieri fanno i miracoli. Penso al tiro di Rabiot che non aveva preso, cioè non è impenetrabile. Per me non li vale 7 milioni all'anno ( compreso Antonio). Se no un Cragno dovrebbe prendere 10 milioni. 
Gigio ha un valore più mediatico che altro, una certa nomea che lo accompagna, una carriera costruita sul record dell'esordio in cui dimostrò di essere già pronto in così giovine età, nonchè successore di una serie di portieri rossoneri tutt'altro che eccelsa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Concordo, c'è stata molta sfortuna nei due gol, sfrotunato come paperino. Ma i due miracoli non so se siano da considerare tali, se no tutti i portieri fanno i miracoli. Penso al tiro di Rabiot che non aveva preso, cioè non è impenetrabile. Per me non li vale 7 milioni all'anno ( compreso Antonio). Se no un Cragno dovrebbe prendere 10 milioni.
> Gigio ha un valore più mediatico che altro, una certa nomea che lo accompagna, una carriera costruita sul record dell'esordio in cui dimostrò di essere già pronto in così giovine età, nonchè successore di una serie di portieri rossoneri tutt'altro che eccelsa.



Concordo al 100% che non vale 6 milioni l'anno, ma bisogna essere pragmatici, in quella cifra c'è il riacquisto del cartellino visto che sarebbe partito a zero. Diciamo metà per il cartellino (sono 25 milioni, compreso Antonio) e metà per l'ingaggio (3,5 mlioni l'anno compreso Antonio).

Se Avessimo comprato Donnarumma a 25 milioni con ingaggio di 3,5 all'anno o a 35 con ingaggio a 2 l'anno forse i giudizi sarebbero più equilibrati.

Che noi lo si sia di fatto "ricomprato" è un segreto di pulcinella.
lo stesso avverrà con il rinnovo. Chi pensa di venderlo guadagnando con il cartellino si illude. Raiola sa bene come muoversi, o il Milan gli "ricompra il cartellino", oppure andrà a scadenza e se lo farà pagare da un altro.

Quindi cerco di non pensarci.

Io, a 6 netti non lo rinnoverei, anche perchè sarebbero altri 25-30 milioni di commissione dati a Raiola sotto forma di ingaggio. E' un giocatore che per il Milan attuale è un lusso. Lo terrei solamente se pensassi che tra 3-4 anni la nostra crescita lo faccia diventare un asset sostenibile e non un lusso. Io lo porterei a scadenza, gli offrirei 4 netti, se trova di meglio, prendo i 12 lordi che mi chiedeva e mi ci compro un centravanti a cui fumano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha un saving ratio del 70%. Ci sono tre/quattro portieri che hanno numeri significaticamente migliori: Alisson, Courtois, Szcezny che sono tra il 78% e il 74%. Poi hai Ter Stegen, Neuer, Handanovic, Schemichel e altri due o tre in linea con Donnarumma. I portieri elencati hanno tra i 27 e i 34 anni. Donnarumma ne ha 21. Poi possiamo continuare a perculare i nostri giocatori, va bene. E' uno dei top 10 al mondo. Lo dicono i FATTI.



Tutto inutile. Dall’Estate 2017 non gli verrà perdonato nulla neanche facesse un errore ogni 2 anni. Già detto.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2020)

Alla fine è sempre il solito discorso dal 2017 in poi, prima di quell'estate Donnarumma parava alla stessa maniera, faceva miracoli cosmici che alternava a ciofecate imbarazzanti, ricordo la papera a Pescara ma anche parate fuori da ogni logica come questa 






il punto è che da allora è rimasto quel portiere lì, è una mozzarella nelle uscite e quindi nei calci da fermo va in panico mezza difesa, tecnicamente non è migliorato tantissimo, quel contrattone purtroppo è stata la sua pietra tombale sul miglioramento tecnico che avrebbe dovuto avere in questi anni, spinto magari dalla voglia di migliorarsi per arrivare ad altissimi livelli senza la necessità di interventi suini dall'esterno.
Il tifoso fa bene a non perdonargli nulla, purtroppo quando prende gol generalmente è per via di qualche mezza papera o errore di valutazione perché per il resto, tra clean sheets e paratone impossibili è già ora tra i migliori del mondo per distacco.
Un altro discorso che si può fare è la squadra in cui gioca che non è all'altezza del potenziale tecnico che lui (SOLO LUI) potrebbe ambire ad avere se giocasse in una società non decaduta ma in rampa di lancio, ma lì è il solito discorso di sempre, quando hai un talento in crescita questi arriverà al massimo ad un 30% del proprio potenziale (in media), tantissimi scarponi passati dal Milan invece davano il 100% e non riuscivano a combinare niente di buono nemmeno giocandole tutte.
Prendete Romagnoli, quando è arrivato era gasatissimo, giocatore da "100%", adesso venite a dirmi che il Romagnoli attuale dopo 5 anni compresi 2 da capitano riesce ad imporsi in campo giocando al 20-25% delle proprie possibilità, molto spesso sono più le partite dove viaggia in folle piuttosto che partite dove deve tirare fuori il 100% soprattutto dal punto di vista tecnico e della personalità (in poche parole gli alti livelli, la Champs, giocare contro i campioni).
Allora, è semplice, in questo Milan puoi dare il 100% solo se sei pippa, quel 100% poi vale nulla perché significa non essere all'altezza, quelli con più talento partono con il 100% delle motivazioni e poi nel corso degli anni finiscono per avere una regolarità pari al 20-25%, giocando sempre a quei livelli i giocatori daranno sempre un 20% alla causa e non si miglioreranno manco per sbaglio perché il contesto perdente non lo permette.
Donnarumma magari non dà il 20% ma quel 50%, con il potenziale che ha, basta per essere il migliore della Serie A per distacco, Romagnoli al suo massimo e nel corso degli anni è passato dall'essere un talento all'essere un giocatore involuto che ora arranca e ha bisogno di un compagno di reparto più esperto che lo indirizzi quando perde la bussola.
Donnarumma può essere destinato ad un altro percorso ma se la squadra non migliora lui rimarrà questo giocatore qui pur avendo tutto il potenziale (e l'età) per poter diventare un top mondo pure senza dare ad ogni partita il 100% tecnico e il 100% del "culo".


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha un saving ratio del 70%. Ci sono tre/quattro portieri che hanno numeri significaticamente migliori: Alisson, Courtois, Szcezny che sono tra il 78% e il 74%. Poi hai Ter Stegen, Neuer, Handanovic, Schemichel e altri due o tre in linea con Donnarumma. I portieri elencati hanno tra i 27 e i 34 anni. Donnarumma ne ha 21. Poi possiamo continuare a perculare i nostri giocatori, va bene. E' uno dei top 10 al mondo. Lo dicono i FATTI.



Troppo semplice riportare a muzzo le statistiche. Avrà anche lo stesso saving bla bla di quei portieri che hai citato, ma riporta anche le papere che fanno quei portieri e quelle che fa il nostro presunto fenomeno. Riporta anche lo stipendio. Continuate a parlare di Donnarumma come se fosse un ragazzino che guadagna 1mln a stagione. 

Io da un calciatore che guadagna 6mln all'anno mi aspetto la differenza ed un rendimento costante. Ti faccio un esempio: Se prendo un attaccante che guadagna 6/7mln di Euro all'anno mi aspetto almeno 20 gol in campionato. Non mi frega una cippa se mi fa 15 gol in rovesciata o di tacco se poi mi alterna quelle perle a dormite colossali. Chiaro? 

Chiediti perché tutte le altre tifoserie di Italia reputano Donnarumma sopravvalutato e solo alcuni Milanesti (nemmeno tutti come vedi) lo reputano fenomeno. 
Ad oggi son tutti d'accordo (milanisti e no) nel dire che Theo Hernandez è un ora di dio. Quelli forti per davvero mettono tutti d'accordo, fine della storia.


----------



## 1972 (13 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le 20 partite di fila perfette le hai viste solo te. È da sempre che ha un rendimento molto altalenante. Alterna parate da fuori classe assoluto e errori assurdi da lega pro. Bisogna avere le fette di salame sugli occhi per non vedere questa cosa. In ogni caso io lo reputo sopravvalutato da anni. Da uno che guadagna 6mln mi aspetto perlomeno delle uscite decenti, almeno quelle eh.


l ultimo trofeo messo in bacheca lo devi alla prodezza di gigio sul rigore di chivala' e solo per questo 6 ml sono piu' che giustificati. se consideri che il reparto difensivo milanista e' una roba raccapricciante io, fossi il suo procuratore, chiederei almeno 10 mln di euro per anno.......


----------



## Dexter (13 Luglio 2020)

Le prodezze e i miracoli di Gigio sono sempre più che compensati da errori e parate imbarazzanti che compie ogni tot. partite. É giovane, ok, ma quando ha esordito ormai? Sono passati anni e non é migliorato in niente, Donnarumma é questo. Solo in Serie A ci sono 6-7 portieri che messi lì al suo posto non avrebbero di certo peggiorato la classifica del Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Le prodezze e i miracoli di Gigio sono sempre più che compensati da errori e parate imbarazzanti che compie ogni tot. partite. É giovane, ok, ma quando ha esordito ormai? Sono passati anni e non é migliorato in niente, Donnarumma é questo. Solo in Serie A ci sono 6-7 portieri che messi lì al suo posto non avrebbero di certo peggiorato la classifica del Milan.



Che non sia migliorato è oggettivamente falso, quest’anno è di gran lunga il suo miglior campionato e ha sbagliato solo tre partite. Che poi potrebbe sbagliarne anche una e farne 37 da Buffon a Germania 2006 e tutti ricorderebbero solo quell’unica partita è conseguenza dell’Estate 2017.

Se quest’anno fate i calcoli di quanti punti ci ha dato e quanti punti ci ha tolto il bilancio è ampiamente positivo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Luglio 2020)

Ieri giornata no. Da qui a “cessizzarlo” pero’ ce ne passa dai


----------



## Dexter (13 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che non sia migliorato è oggettivamente falso, quest’anno è di gran lunga il suo miglior campionato e ha sbagliato solo tre partite. Che poi potrebbe sbagliarne anche una e farne 37 da Buffon a Germania 2006 e tutti ricorderebbero solo quell’unica partita è conseguenza dell’Estate 2017.
> 
> Se quest’anno fate i calcoli di quanto punti ci ha dato e quanti punti ci ha tolto il bilancio è ampiamente positivo.


Ma che sia un buon portiere é fuori discussione, non é una pippa e tutti i portieri, anche i migliori, sbagliano. Quello che sostengo é che con un Musso o un Gollini al suo posto, probabilmente avremo gli stessi identici punti. E soprattutto svariati milioni di euro da investire in ruoli più determinanti. Nella situazione attuale societaria é assurdo che il più pagato della rosa (per distacco poi...) sia un portiere di 21 anni che non é ancora un campione vero e determinante (come un Sancho)


----------



## Molenko (13 Luglio 2020)

Ma avete visto ora Handanovic, che qua viene visto come Yashin? Szczesny con noi? I portieri un paio di serate storte all’anno le hanno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto ora Handanovic, che qua viene visto come Yashin? Szczesny con noi? I portieri un paio di serate storte all’anno le hanno.



Direi. Ma sono parole al vento.


----------



## 1972 (13 Luglio 2020)

vi lamentate dello stipendio di gigio ma nessuno si indigna delle buste paga dei vari calabria, conti, biglia,duarte. mi fermo perche' sto iniziando a vomitare. non abbiamo il terzino destro e quello di sinistra e' un quattrocentista che in fase difensiva e' una disgrazia. i due centrali funzionano come le paratie del mose pero' quello giovane ha ampi margini di miglioramento ( leggo sta frase da anni ma sempre pippa e' rimasto). pero', se il portiere lo accostano alla giuve per 25 mln, allora vi lamentate perche' di mln ne vale almeno 50 . vi meritate strakosha a 2 mln annui.......


----------



## Molenko (13 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> vi lamentate dello stipendio di gigio ma nessuno si indigna delle buste paga dei vari calabria, conti, biglia,duarte. mi fermo perche' sto iniziando a vomitare. non abbiamo il terzino destro e quello di sinistra e' un quattrocentista che in fase difensiva e' una disgrazia. i due centrali funzionano come le paratie del mose pero' quello giovane ha ampi margini di miglioramento ( leggo sta frase da anni ma sempre pippa e' rimasto). pero', se il portiere lo accostano alla giuve per 25 mln, allora vi lamentate perche' di mln ne vale almeno 50 . vi meritate strakosha a 2 mln annui.......



A proposito di difensori, ma nell’ambiente Riomma che si dice dei fenomeni Fazio, Ibanez, Mancini e compagnia?


----------



## 1972 (13 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> A proposito di difensori, ma nell’ambiente Riomma che si dice dei fenomeni Fazio, Ibanez, Mancini e compagnia?



sti gran caxxi della roma e anche della lazio direi....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Luglio 2020)

Vabbe direi che si è capito ormai che non si puo' muovere alcuna critica a Donnarumma. A quanto pare 6mln all'anno sono pure pochi, fa la differenza più di CR7, Messi e Neymar messi assieme!

Per fortuna il nostro portiere super fortissimo per amore del Milan ha rifiutato le mega offerte di: Real Madrid, Barcellona, Manchester United e PSG. C'è la fila di club per Gigio il fenomeno, ma lui continua a rifiutare ogni offerta per il Milan.


----------



## Marco T. (15 Luglio 2020)

Discontinuo e paperone. Sopravalutato


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> *vi lamentate dello stipendio di gigio ma nessuno si indigna delle buste paga dei vari calabria, conti, biglia,duarte. mi fermo perche' sto iniziando a vomitare*. non abbiamo il terzino destro e quello di sinistra e' un quattrocentista che in fase difensiva e' una disgrazia. i due centrali funzionano come le paratie del mose pero' quello giovane ha ampi margini di miglioramento ( leggo sta frase da anni ma sempre pippa e' rimasto). pero', se il portiere lo accostano alla giuve per 25 mln, allora vi lamentate perche' di mln ne vale almeno 50 . vi meritate strakosha a 2 mln annui.......



mi sa che leggi poco il forum allora


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2020)

nessuno fa notare che ieri sul gol subito sul suo palo con un tiro a 2 metri dal palo stesso era fuori posizione?
io mi aspetto qualcosa di più da un fenomeno e top player che prende il doppio di tutti in rosa.


----------



## bmb (16 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nessuno fa notare che ieri sul gol subito sul suo palo con un tiro a 2 metri dal palo stesso era fuori posizione?
> io mi aspetto qualcosa di più da un fenomeno e top player che prende il doppio di tutti in rosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


>



Ma davvero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


>



Che poi quelli che criticano oltre misura dimenticano (ed è un esempio solo, perché potrei farne almeno una ventina per altrettante partite) la parata pazzesca sul 3 a 2 su tentativo di Rugani contro la Juve. Sarebbe stato 3-3 e addio. 

Poi fa la terza partita stagionale con errori su oltre 30, col Napoli (dimenticando comunque che con un altro portiere, con la sola eccezione di Yashin ed il miglior Dida (che ne avrebbe preso solo uno) e Buffon, dopo 20 minuti saremmo stati sotto 2 (o forse anche 3) a zero, col Napoli, e sarebbe finita in goleada) si parla di sopravvalutato. Tirare poi fuori presunti errori ieri sera, bah...

Quel goal li manco Buffon a Germania 2006 lo avrebbe parato ma va bene. È scarso. E quando ci evita il 2-2 è colpa degli altri non merito suo.


----------



## Mika (16 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi quelli che criticano oltre misura dimenticano (ed è un esempio solo, perché potrei farne almeno una ventina per altrettante partite) la parata pazzesca sul 3 a 2 su tentativo di Rugani contro la Juve. Sarebbe stato 3-3 e addio.
> 
> Poi fa la terza partita stagionale con errori su oltre 30, col Napoli (dimenticando comunque che con un altro portiere l’altra, con la sola eccezione di Yashin ed il miglior Dida (che ne avrebbe preso solo uno) e Buffon, dopo 20 minuti saremmo stati sotto 2 (o forse anche 3) a zero, e sarebbe finita in goleada) si parla di sopravvalutato. Tirare poi fuori presunti errori ieri sera, bah...
> 
> Quel goal li manco Buffon a Germania 2006 lo avrebbe parato ma va bene. È scarso. E quando ci evita il 2-2 è colpa degli altri non merito suo.



Tranquillo saranno i primi a rimpiangerlo quando lo sostituiremo con il Gabriel di turno.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2020)

Ragazzi gigio è un campione gestito male.
Avesse guadagnato i suoi due più che giusti milioncini e avesse alle spalle una famiglia e non quello squalo oggi staremmo a parlare di altro.
La verità è che donnarumma ha retto sulle sue spalle un peso non normale per la sua età.
Doveva essere il gioiellino di casa e non il top player che deve dimostrare. E' un classe 99 che purtroppo ogni partita deve dimostrare di valere quel maledetto contratto che si è beccato col ricatto.
I campioni vanno fatti crescere come i del piero, i totti, i nesta. E chi ha superato i 30 anni sa a cosa mi riferisco.

Certo, forse anche lui ha le sue belle colpe ma il rapporto tra la sua famiglia e raiola è cosi malato e viscerale che non mi sento nemmeno di attaccarlo più di tanto.
E' in una gabbia, una gabbia d'oro.
Guadagna uno sproposito ma quello che si è perso e che si perde è impareggiabile.
I soldi tanto li avrebbe fatti comunque, considerando che potrà giocare fino a 40 anni.

E dire che c'è pure chi difende raiola e lo reputa indispensabile per i calciatori e per il mondo del calcio.
Raiola ragazzi !!! L'emblema forse del calcio malato di oggi.
Ma un bell'avvocato no eh???


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


>





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero.



ma una risposta seria invece che una risatina che non sa di niente?
voglio vedere se avete il coraggio di dire che era piazzato bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma una risposta seria invece che una risatina che non sa di niente?
> voglio vedere se avete il coraggio di dire che era piazzato bene.



Ho appena riguardato, era piazzato giusto. Quel tiro non era parabile, poi se siccome prende 6 milioni deve replicare Gordon Banks su Pelè ad ogni partita è un altro discorso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ho appena riguardato, era piazzato giusto. Quel tiro non era parabile, poi se siccome prende 6 milioni deve replicare Gordon Banks su Pelè ad ogni partita è un altro discorso.



era difficile da prendere perchè secco e ravvicinato. comunque per me lui era piazzato male.
e da un "fuoriclasse" mi aspetto molto di più, che almeno ci vada vicino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> era difficile da prendere perchè secco e ravvicinato. comunque per me lui era piazzato male.
> e da un "fuoriclasse" mi aspetto molto di più, che almeno ci vada vicino.



Vicino ci è andato, cioè dai, se parava quello altroché sei milioni, dai...

Per me su di lui ti fai troppo trasportare dall’antipatia per quanto successo tre anni fa. Io la penso come [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] quando scrive “ forse anche lui ha le sue belle colpe ma il rapporto tra la sua famiglia e raiola è cosi malato e viscerale che non mi sento nemmeno di attaccarlo più di tanto.”

Il piazzamento era corretto, l’ho riguardato e davvero non vedo errori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Luglio 2020)

è pazzesco come ormai noi tifosi del Milan siamo diventati del tutto privi di obbiettività e sappiamo solo parlare di fenomeni o bidoni...

Ma un po' di equilibrio no?..Qui al primo errore si crocifigge un giocatore, poi però allo stesso modo si esalta oltre il normale il primo che fa una cosa fatta bene..

Gigio...ragazzi, ma dopo 5 anni di titolarità ancora siamo qua a fare la ola se fa una parata decente? Ma dico, sta in porta a fare cosa? Se parasse solo il parabile senza metterci qualche pezza tanto varrebbe avere un pincopallo qualunque che non prende 6+1 netti all'anno...

Ieri due belle parate, si è riscattato dalle ultime papere, ma voglio dire, ieri sera il polacco dei gobbi ha fatto due parate super, non mi pare ci siano caroselli in casa gobba...qua ogni partita se Gigio fa una parata degna di nota si grida al fenomeno, se fa un errore al bidone...

Io ho sempre espresso il mio parere: è forte ma non sposta nulla (infatti in 5 anni con lui non mi pare i risultati sarebbero stati diversi con un altro in porta) e prende uno sproposito per le nostre casse (e il suo attuale valore)...se qualcuno ci desse 50 milioni, che sarebbero tutta plusvalenza, lo cederei subito perché con un +50 avremmo molta operatività sul mercato..e se con quei soldi sistemi CC e la punta poi vediamo se rimpiangiamo un portiere forte ma ancora molto lacunoso....

PS: se poi abbiamo il modo di operare senza cederlo che resti, ma sentir parlare di rinnovi a crescere mi fa ridere...prende il triplo dei suoi compagni


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è pazzesco come ormai noi tifosi del Milan siamo diventati del tutto privi di obbiettività e sappiamo solo parlare di fenomeni o bidoni...
> 
> Ma un po' di equilibrio no?..Qui al primo errore si crocifigge un giocatore, poi però allo stesso modo si esalta oltre il normale il primo che fa una cosa fatta bene..
> 
> ...



Purtroppo i rinnovi dei contratti vanno sempre a salire e i giocatori vanno sempre a bussare.
L'errore madornale è stato dargli come primo vero contratto quello sproposito. 
Ma non glielo mica abbiamo riconosciuto in modo razionale ma sotto minaccia.
La grande vittoria di mirabelli . -cit-
Se oggi gigio guadagnasse il suo bel milioncino e mezzo e giocasse alternando belle partite ad errori fisiologici son certo che sarebbe il nostro pupillo.
Ma qualcuno dalla figura ingombrante è riuscito a distruggere una bandiera e un rapporto di amore tra un calciatore e una tifoseria.
Un grazie sentito a un altro signore dai denti gialli che non ha pensato per tempo a rinnovargli il contratto, forse era troppo impegnato a far firmare mastour, quello si che era da blindare!!!!


----------



## The P (16 Luglio 2020)

Sinceramente lo vedo sacrificabile. A volte fa dei miracoli e a volte si perde e sembra che non para nulla. Sono confuso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è pazzesco come ormai noi tifosi del Milan siamo diventati del tutto privi di obbiettività e sappiamo solo parlare di fenomeni o bidoni...
> 
> Ma un po' di equilibrio no?..Qui al primo errore si crocifigge un giocatore, poi però allo stesso modo si esalta oltre il normale il primo che fa una cosa fatta bene..
> 
> ...



Per me le statistiche parlano chiaro, ad oggi è uno dei migliori dieci portieri al mondo. 

Cito Andrea




Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha un saving ratio del 70%. Ci sono tre/quattro portieri che hanno numeri significaticamente migliori: Alisson, Courtois, Szcezny che sono tra il 78% e il 74%. Poi hai Ter Stegen, Neuer, Handanovic, Schemichel e altri due o tre in linea con Donnarumma. I portieri elencati hanno tra i 27 e i 34 anni. Donnarumma ne ha 21. Poi possiamo continuare a perculare i nostri giocatori, va bene. E' uno dei top 10 al mondo. Lo dicono i FATTI.




Se facessimo la conta dei punti guadagnati e persi con lui saremmo in ampio attivo, adesso. Non concordo che avere lui o un portiere medio sarebbe la stessa cosa, per nulla. Lo sacrificherei solo per prendere un grande centravanti, affermato.

Ma sia quest’anno che l’anno scorso avremmo avuto nel complesso molti punti in meno se avessimo avuto la stessa identica squadra ma con uno Strakosha qualunque al posto di Gigio. L’unica eccezione è il 2017/2018, quello fu un anno negativo. Era l’anno post-rinnovo e non c’era con la testa.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno dalla figura ingombrante è riuscito a distruggere una bandiera e un rapporto di amore tra un calciatore e una tifoseria.



Quotone.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un grazie sentito a un altro signore dai denti gialli che non ha pensato per tempo a rinnovargli il contratto, forse era troppo impegnato a far firmare mastour, quello si che era da blindare!!!!



I due schifosi hanno tentato di svuotare completamente casa prima di affittarla.


----------



## mark (16 Luglio 2020)

Io Donnaruma non l'ho perdonato e non lo farò mai, il ricatto alla società costringendola a rinnovare a 6 milioni dopo tutto quello che il Milan gli ha dato è stata una cosa vergognosa.. Lui non è e non sarà mai la bandiera del Milan, lo venderei subito sia per questioni tecniche (con quei soldi ci prendi un grande giocatore di movimento che ti incide molto di più nelle partite) che per questioni economiche (6 milioni per un portiere, 7 se contiamo il fratello non ce li possiamo permettere)


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è pazzesco come ormai noi tifosi del Milan siamo diventati del tutto privi di obbiettività e sappiamo solo parlare di fenomeni o bidoni...
> 
> Ma un po' di equilibrio no?..Qui al primo errore si crocifigge un giocatore, poi però allo stesso modo si esalta oltre il normale il primo che fa una cosa fatta bene..
> 
> ...



quel che penso anche io. il portiere è in porta per parare... se contro di noi li chiamiamo tutti yashin significa che la gente pensa che il portiere serva solo a fare i rinvii dal fondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha un saving ratio del 70%. Ci sono tre/quattro portieri che hanno numeri significaticamente migliori: Alisson, Courtois, Szcezny che sono tra il 78% e il 74%. Poi hai Ter Stegen, Neuer, Handanovic, Schemichel e altri due o tre in linea con Donnarumma. I portieri elencati hanno tra i 27 e i 34 anni. Donnarumma ne ha 21. Poi possiamo continuare a perculare i nostri giocatori, va bene. E' uno dei top 10 al mondo. Lo dicono i FATTI.



interessante.. e gli stipendi di questi come sono? e di quelli che hanno il 65%?
mi pare che stiamo parlando di portieri da top team e che il milan non sia un top team. quindi sia fuori budget


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> interessante.. e gli stipendi di questi come sono? e di quelli che hanno il 65%?
> mi pare che stiamo parlando di portieri da top team e che il milan non sia un top team. quindi sia fuori budget



qui si apre un altro discorso. Possiamo ragionare sui 6 netti (7 con il fratello) che paghiamo in questo momento. Forse non possiamo permettercelo e soprattutto non giochiamo in CL al momento, dove una parata in più può significare passaggio dei gironi o vittoria della coppa. 

Un portiere normalissimo da 65/66% saving ratio lo paghi magari 1,5 di ingaggio. Attenzione perché 4% in meno di parate significa che in campionato ogni circa 5/6 partite ti prendi un gol in più in media. Ovvero Donnarumma vale 7 gol. Ora vale la pena in campionato avere 7 gol per 14 milioni lordi di stipendio? Se si gioca anche la CL (dove tra l'altro i tiri in porta a partita salgono visto che giochi contro squadre top, quindi il portiere potrebbe evitare un gol ogni 4 partite e non 5/6 direi di si) forse solo in campionato no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qui si apre un altro discorso. Possiamo ragionare sui 6 netti (7 con il fratello) che paghiamo in questo momento. Forse non possiamo permettercelo e soprattutto non giochiamo in CL al momento, dove una parata in più può significare passaggio dei gironi o vittoria della coppa.
> 
> *Un portiere normalissimo da 65/66% saving ratio lo paghi magari 1,5 di ingaggio.* Attenzione perché 4% in meno di parate significa che in campionato ogni circa 5/6 partite ti prendi un gol in più in media. Ovvero Donnarumma vale 7 gol. Ora vale la pena in campionato avere 7 gol per 14 milioni lordi di stipendio? Se si gioca anche la CL (dove tra l'altro i tiri in porta a partita salgono visto che giochi contro squadre top, quindi il portiere potrebbe evitare un gol ogni 4 partite e non 5/6 direi di si) forse solo in campionato no.



prendo per buoni i tuoi dati... consideriamo donnarumma un termine di paragone. 70% e 6-7M annui netti.
ipotizziamo che la metà dei gol sia decisiva per il risultato, quindi che su 2 gol 1 sia ininfluente e 1 ti tolga la vittoria. 2 punti ogni 2 gol.

se il 4% in meno vale 7 gol in più subiti significa che con un portiere da 66% fai 7 punti in meno che con donnarumma e risparmi 10M annui lordi.

se il 8% in più vale 14 gol in meno subiti significa che con alisson, schezcoso e courtois stai dai 7 ai 14 punti in più all'anno rispetto a donnarumma spendendo grossomodo lo stesso che spendi con donnarumma.

con un portiere da 70% stai come con donnarumma e risparmi di certo qualcosina.

poi ci sono le vie di mezzo e io andrei allora a cercare un portiere da 68% col quale perderesti 3-4 punti a stagione risparmiando almeno 8M lordi da investire in qualcuno di movimento che magari te ne fa guadagnare molto più di 3-4... cioè se la guardi matematicamente la presenza di donnarumma da noi è un aborto di bilancio.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prendo per buoni i tuoi dati... consideriamo donnarumma un termine di paragone. 70% e 6-7M annui netti.
> ipotizziamo che la metà dei gol sia decisiva per il risultato, quindi che su 2 gol 1 sia ininfluente e 1 ti tolga la vittoria. 2 punti ogni 2 gol.
> 
> se il 4% in meno vale 7 gol in più subiti significa che con un portiere da 66% fai 7 punti in meno che con donnarumma e risparmi 10M annui lordi.
> ...



Assolutamente giusto.

Ma il problema è che viene visto come oggetto religioso. Nessuno mette in dubbio che è bravo, ma qui non lo si può nemmeno criticare.

I goals che prende, li prenderebbero tutti. E le parate che fa, le fa solo lui.

Bravura, secondo me dimostrata a singhiozzo, che appunto ci costa parecchio, e da parecchio tempo, eh.


----------



## davoreb (16 Luglio 2020)

ieri ottima partita, sul goal forse ci poteva arrivare ma li più che altro non capisco cosa fa romagnoli..... è da solo ad 1 metro dal giocatore che arriva.

è vero che lo stipendio è troppo alto rispetto a quello che ti da sul campo ma questo vale per 2/3 della nostra rosa.

recentemente mi sono rivisto un po' di highlights del 2012, mi sa che con l'attuale gigio in porta lo scudetto ce lo portavamo a casa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Luglio 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ieri ottima partita, sul goal forse ci poteva arrivare ma li più che altro non capisco cosa fa romagnoli..... è da solo ad 1 metro dal giocatore che arriva.
> 
> è vero che lo stipendio è troppo alto rispetto a quello che ti da sul campo ma questo vale per 2/3 della nostra rosa.
> 
> recentemente mi sono rivisto un po' di highlights del 2012, mi sa che con l'attuale gigio in porta lo scudetto ce lo portavamo a casa.



Verissimo. Questi sono gli attaccanti avversari di fronte a Gigio


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ieri ottima partita, sul goal forse ci poteva arrivare ma li più che altro non capisco cosa fa romagnoli..... è da solo ad 1 metro dal giocatore che arriva.
> 
> è vero che lo stipendio è troppo alto rispetto a quello che ti da sul campo ma questo vale per 2/3 della nostra rosa.
> 
> recentemente mi sono rivisto un po' di highlights del 2012, mi sa che con l'attuale gigio in porta lo scudetto ce lo portavamo a casa.



E' quello che dico anch'io, circa Romagnoli.

Il solito errore in due partite consecutive. Ma purtroppo se lo fai notare vieni sommerso dai capiscers di Romagnoli che si infervorano, come quelli di Donnarumma.

Quindi alla fine di chi è la colpa? Di nessuno, mi verrebbe da dire.

Sono due top-players intoccabili, ma un pallone è finito in porta, e non sembrava irresistibile.

Io Donnarumma non l'ho criticato per la prestazione di ieri, a me dà fastidio la sua situazione generale di inquadramento con tanto di stipendio. E ovviamente i teatrini ormai insopportabili con Raiola.

E Raiola se l'è scelto lui. A margine, ne trae un gran giovamento finanziario, lui e anche qualcun altro.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2020)

Gigioooo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gigioooo



Un fenomeno. Il vero Capitano, altroché Ranocchioli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

per un rigore centrale vi scatenate? poteva prendere il tiro di zapata se era un fenomeno.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Luglio 2020)

Fenomeno anche oggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per un rigore centrale vi scatenate? poteva prendere il tiro di zapata se era un fenomeno.



Non rendiamoci ridicoli, per piacere. Il tiro di Zapata neanche Gordon Banks il giorno della parata su Pelè l’avrebbe preso.

Tranquillo che a Novembre cannerà la prossima partita (dopo che ci avrà salvato il culo in innumerevoli altre) e potrai scatenare l’inferno. 

Però davvero, non sei obiettivo con questo giocatore.


----------



## Molenko (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per un rigore centrale vi scatenate? poteva prendere il tiro di zapata se era un fenomeno.



Sei davvero senza vergogna.


----------



## davoreb (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per un rigore centrale vi scatenate? poteva prendere il tiro di zapata se era un fenomeno.



sul rigore è stato veramente bravo. il tiro di Zapata non era prendibile.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un fenomeno. Il vero Capitano, altroché Ranocchioli.



In campo si sente solo lui a dare la carica


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per un rigore centrale vi scatenate? poteva prendere il tiro di zapata se era un fenomeno.



Ascolta willy, sei abbastanza intelligente per capire che è il momento di smettere di tenere il punto.

Stavolta ti sei sbagliato, Donnarumma è un fenomeno nel ruolo, c'è poco da fare.

Sei ancora in tempo per tornare alla razionalità

C' ha 21 anni per Dio, ma dove l' hai mai visto un portiere del genere ?!


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ascolta willy, sei abbastanza intelligente per capire che è il momento di smettere di tenere il punto.
> 
> Stavolta ti sei sbagliato, Donnarumma è un fenomeno nel ruolo, c'è poco da fare.
> 
> ...



ahahahahha no va be. ma voi siete completamente pazzi. 

un rigore tirato male e poi? 
7,5 ok. 

sbagliato in cosa scusa? sembrate le sardine col PD oh...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Sei davvero senza vergogna.



grazie della stima sempre educatissimo, un abbraccio


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *Non rendiamoci ridicoli*, per piacere. Il tiro di Zapata neanche Gordon Banks il giorno della parata su Pelè l’avrebbe preso.
> 
> Tranquillo che a Novembre cannerà la prossima partita (dopo che ci avrà salvato il culo in innumerevoli altre) e potrai scatenare l’inferno.
> 
> Però davvero, non sei obiettivo con questo giocatore.



ascolta.. sul ridicolo... meglio non approfondire. uno da 6M non prende il gol per me.

spero a novembre di non vederlo più con la nostra maglia. può cannare quando vuole prende troppo e io al milan non lo voglio. è un debito.


----------



## Molenko (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> grazie della stima sempre educatissimo, un abbraccio



Ma stima di cosa? Ma cosa devo rispondere a uno che uppa 'sto topic quelle tre volte l'anno in cui Donnarumma incappa in un errore, e poi ha pure il coraggio di dire che ci sbagliamo a esaltarlo per un rigore parato, come se fosse la cosa più normale del mondo? Ma sii serio. Hai una concezione del ruolo del portiere fuori dal mondo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ascolta willy, sei abbastanza intelligente per capire che è il momento di smettere di tenere il punto.
> 
> Stavolta ti sei sbagliato, Donnarumma è un fenomeno nel ruolo, c'è poco da fare.
> 
> ...



Buffon nel ’99 valeva Gigio adesso, più o meno. Tolto lui, a 21 anni di portieri così forti non ne ho mai visti, e seguo "coscientemente" il calcio in generale e il Milan in particolare dalla finale di Coppa delle Coppe del ’73 (fu il mio Battesimo calcistico).



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ascolta.. sul ridicolo... meglio non approfondire. uno da 6M non prende il gol per me.



Te lo ripeto: su questo giocatore hai un metro di giudizio estremamente particolare. Quel goal lì manco il Dino Zoff di Italia-Brasile 3-2 (la partita del miracolo su Oscar) l’avrebbe preso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Buffon nel ’99 valeva Gigio adesso, più o meno. Tolto lui, a 21 anni di portieri così forti non ne ho mai visti, e seguo "coscientemente" il calcio in generale e il Milan in particolare dalla finale di Coppa delle Coppe del ’73 (fu il mio Battesimo calcistico).



se buffon va be... in tutta la carriera non ha fatto tutte le cappelle di donnarumma in 4 anni. 
buffon.....


----------



## 1972 (25 Luglio 2020)

gollini prende gol sul palo che deve coprire pero' va bene lo stesso perche' di milioni, rispetto a gigio, ne prende zero. speriamo lo vendano presto ai ladri pe du spicci pe famme du risate. ve meritate stracoscia......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se buffon va be... in tutta la carriera non ha fatto tutte le cappelle di donnarumma in 4 anni.
> buffon.....



A inizio carriera alternava parate da fenomeno assoluto, come all’esordio contro di noi (ero a San Siro e dissi subito agli altri Commandos che questo era da prendere tassativamente), ad errori ingenui.

La maturazione completa l’ha avuta intorno ai 23 anni, se non ricordo male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> gollini prende gol sul palo che deve coprire pero' va bene lo stesso perche' di milioni, rispetto a gigio, ne prende zero. speriamo lo vendano presto ai ladri pe du spicci pe famme du risate. ve meritate stracoscia......



il tiro della turca era imparabile. ma che paragoni fai? ma poi io mica sto discutendo se è meglio gollini o dollarumma. sto contestando un 7,5 per aver parato un rigore tirato male.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il tiro della turca era imparabile. ma che paragoni fai? ma poi io mica sto discutendo se è meglio gollini o dollarumma. sto contestando un 7,5 per aver parato un rigore tirato male.



Meno imparabile di quello di Zapata


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Meno imparabile di quello di Zapata



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A inizio carriera alternava parate da fenomeno assoluto, come all’esordio contro di noi (ero a San Siro e dissi subito agli altri Commandos che questo era da prendere tassativamente), ad errori ingenui.
> 
> La maturazione completa l’ha avuta intorno ai 23 anni, se non ricordo male.



qui non si tratta di maturare calcisticamente. è un buon portiere che alterna ancora belle parate a cappellate ma per noi va bene anche uno così per ora... è la testa che non va bene e non matura ne maturerà mai, questo è un cancro. ma è difficile da capire questo punto di vista?
secondo me si perchè al prossimo mezzo tiro che parerà dovrò leggere ancora "meglio strakosha". cioè vuol dire non aver capito una mazza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Meno imparabile di quello di Zapata



allora sto perdendo tempo...


----------



## alexxx19 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ascolta.. sul ridicolo... meglio non approfondire. uno da 6M non prende il gol per me.
> 
> spero a novembre di non vederlo più con la nostra maglia. può cannare quando vuole prende troppo e io al milan non lo voglio. è un debito.



Io invece spererei di non leggere più i tuoi interventi faziosi e fuori luogo

Che ci vuoi fa...ognuno ha le sue speranze


----------



## 1972 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il tiro della turca era imparabile. ma che paragoni fai? ma poi io mica sto discutendo se è meglio gollini o dollarumma. sto contestando un 7,5 per aver parato un rigore tirato male.



il gol che ha subito gollini sono tiri parabili. prima di entrare in rete la palla del turco entra in una zona dove il portiere puo' intervenire se il piazzamento iniziale e' quello giusto. inganna il fatto che la palla finisca la sua corsa piu o meno nel sette. mi gioco la strada de casa che se al posto di gollini ci fosse stato gigio il tuo commento sarebbe stato totalmente diverso. capisco che ci sia invidia ed astio verso un ragazzino che si mette in berta 6 mln per anno ma questa e' la legge di questo sport.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> il gol che ha subito gollini sono tiri parabili. prima di entrare in rete la palla del turco entra in una zona dove il portiere puo' intervenire se il piazzamento iniziale e' quello giusto. inganna il fatto che la palla finisca la sua corsa piu o meno nel sette. mi gioco la strada de casa che se al posto di gollini ci fosse stato gigio il tuo commento sarebbe stato totalmente diverso. capisco che ci sia invidia ed astio verso un ragazzino che si mette in berta 6 mln per anno ma questa e' la legge di questo sport.



Che poi se dobbiamo farne una questione di soldi sono molto più scandalosi i tre milioni e mezzo del Capitone dei sei milioni suoi.


----------



## Molenko (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi se dobbiamo farne una questione di soldi sono molto più scandalosi i tre milioni e mezzo del Capitone dei sei milioni suoi.



Con Alessietto esageri però ora


----------



## bmb (25 Luglio 2020)

12 rigori parati su 36 affrontati. Il 33%. Cifre spaventose per me. Secondo il buon willy, però, con 6 milioni ne avrebbe dovuti parare 36 su 12.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> 12 rigori parati su 36 affrontati. Il 33%. Cifre spaventose per me. Secondo il buon willy, però, con 6 milioni ne avrebbe dovuti parare 36 su 12.



Buffon sui rigori avrebbe pagato oro per avere una percentuale di rigori parati simile (meno male che Treseghe ha sventrato la traversa, altrimenti mi sa che ora saremmo 3-3 coi cuginastri d’Oltralpe, per quanto riguarda i mondiali vinti. Non oso immaginare quale sarebbe la loro prosopopea in tal caso, visto che se la tiravano pure quando stavamo 4-1).


----------



## bmb (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Buffon sui rigori avrebbe pagato oro per avere una percentuale di rigori parati simile (meno male che Treseghe ha sventrato la traversa, altrimenti mi sa che ora saremmo 3-3 coi cuginastri d’Oltralpe, per quanto riguarda i mondiali vinti. Non oso immaginare quale sarebbe la loro prosopopea in tal caso, visto che se la tiravano pure quando stavamo 4-1).



Ma quella sera non ne avrebbe preso uno neanche dopo 25 tentativi. Il buon Trezeguet, quante gioie ci ha dato. Gli voglio bene come ad uno Sheva o ad un Kakà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> il gol che ha subito gollini sono tiri parabili. prima di entrare in rete la palla del turco entra in una zona dove il portiere puo' intervenire se il piazzamento iniziale e' quello giusto. inganna il fatto che la palla finisca la sua corsa piu o meno nel sette. mi gioco la strada de casa che se al posto di gollini ci fosse stato gigio il tuo commento sarebbe stato totalmente diverso. capisco che ci sia invidia ed astio verso un ragazzino che si mette in berta 6 mln per anno ma questa e' la legge di questo sport.



allora stasera dormi fuori...

sull'invidia poi.. dovrei invidiare di più altri allora... ma un po' di logica guasta?


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Buffon sui rigori avrebbe pagato oro per avere una percentuale di rigori parati simile (meno male che Treseghe ha sventrato la traversa, altrimenti mi sa che ora saremmo 3-3 coi cuginastri d’Oltralpe, per quanto riguarda i mondiali vinti. Non oso immaginare quale sarebbe la loro prosopopea in tal caso, visto che se la tiravano pure quando stavamo 4-1).



buffon sui rigori ad inizio carriera era un drago, per fortuna da manchester in poi non ne ha più preso uno. questo per precisare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> 12 rigori parati su 36 affrontati. Il 33%. Cifre spaventose per me. Secondo il buon willy, però, con 6 milioni ne avrebbe dovuti parare 36 su 12.



ok un'altra conferma che non leggete i post ma arrivate sangue agli occhi come fanboy per il vostro idolo.


----------



## 1972 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qui non si tratta di maturare calcisticamente. è un buon portiere che alterna ancora belle parate a cappellate ma per noi va bene anche uno così per ora... è la testa che non va bene e non matura ne maturerà mai, questo è un cancro. ma è difficile da capire questo punto di vista?
> secondo me si perchè al prossimo mezzo tiro che parerà dovrò leggere ancora "meglio strakosha". cioè vuol dire non aver capito una mazza.


temo che ad alcune persone de sto forum l'invidia gli abbia spappolato il cervello( leggi il tono ironico). ebbene, ricordiamolo per la 2 miliardesima volta: ultimo trofeo messo in bacheca e' coppetta vinta a dubai su rigore parato da gigio su chivala'!' vi meritate stracoscia che prende 2 mln per anno e se arriva a formello una proposta accettabile lo dido se lo leva dalle palle.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> temo che ad alcune persone de sto forum l'invidia gli abbia spappolato il cervello( leggi il tono ironico). ebbene, ricordiamolo per la 2 miliardesima volta: *ultimo trofeo messo in bacheca e' coppetta vinta a dubai su rigore parato da gigio su chivala*'!' vi meritate stracoscia che prende 2 mln per anno e se arriva a formello una proposta accettabile lo dido se lo leva dalle palle.....



ma ci rendiamo conto che questi sono discorsi da 3a elementare? e chi lo doveva parare quel rigore stracoscia che manco c'era? 
secondo il tuo ragionamento il trofeo lo ha vinto pasalic allora, o no bonaventura che senza il suo gol nemmeno ai rigori arrivavamo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Luglio 2020)

A quelle cifre sta facendo il suo. Mi sembra che ci sia troppa esaltazione.

Bene se migliora, ma è da un pezzo che riscuote tanto di stipendio, eh, sarebbe l'ora, mica ci sta regalando qualcosa.


----------



## 1972 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ci rendiamo conto che questi sono discorsi da 3a elementare? e chi lo doveva parare quel rigore stracoscia che manco c'era?
> secondo il tuo ragionamento il trofeo lo ha vinto pasalic allora, o no bonaventura che senza il suo gol nemmeno ai rigori arrivavamo.



ti sbagli ancora , come studi mi sono fermato alla 5 elementare .....


----------



## Manue (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok un'altra conferma che non leggete i post ma arrivate sangue agli occhi come fanboy per il vostro idolo.



Willy, 
qua non si tratta di fanboy, 
ma nell’esprimere un parere su un giocatore che nel suo ruolo è uno dei migliori, a 21 anni. 
È nella nostra squadra del cuore, godiamocelo. 

È evidente, e credo tutti possano confermarlo, che il tuo sottolineare in continuazione lo stipendio, 
serve solo come specchietto per le allodole, tu hai messo una croce sopra la persona Gianluigi Donnarumma e se mai un giorno ti facesse vincere qualcosa di importante grazie alle sue parate, tu non te la godresti appieno. 
Tu lo odi, non lo puoi vedere, altro che problema di bilancio e cancro, 
poiché se così fosse dovremmo leggere cose del genere, sui topic di tanti altri giocatori, a cominciare da Biglia. 

Appena uno elogia il ragazzo su questo topic, tu vieni qui a sminuire quando fatto, 
per poi presentarti la primo suo errore con l’atteggiamento “ve l’avevo detto”. 

Willy, 
la vita non è una competizione dove vince chi ha ragione, si può sbagliare, 
non c’è nulla di male, siamo dotati di cervello anche per questo, per poter essere così intelligenti da comprendere che le nostre convinzioni possono essere sbagliate. 

Donnarumma è un gran portiere e dobbiamo tenercelo stretto,
6 mln o 12 che siano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Willy,
> qua non si tratta di fanboy,
> ma nell’esprimere un parere su un giocatore che nel suo ruolo è uno dei migliori, a 21 anni.
> È nella nostra squadra del cuore, godiamocelo.
> ...



Amen.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> A quelle cifre sta facendo il suo. Mi sembra che ci sia troppa esaltazione.



Si, sta rendendo per ciò che vale. Secondo me non è tanto esaltazione, lo si sottolinea perché secondo alcuni invece ci starebbe rubando soldi o comunque sarebbe pagato molto di più di ciò che vale, cosa sicuramente non vera adesso.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Luglio 2020)

adesso non esageriamo, potrà diventare il portiere più forte del mondo, ma capitano
propio no, se raiola domani gli dice l'anno prossimo giochi nel Barletta questo ti saluta
alzando il terzo dito, tutte le estati lui e il panzone ti mandano in crisi la dirigenza con
i soliti ricatti, capitano del Milan è un altra cosa, capitano è Franco, è Paolo, questo qui
può fare il capitano in casa raiola, tra un mesetto rimette sotto scacco il milan con la
solita telenovela, capitano.. non diciamo eresie..


----------



## 1972 (25 Luglio 2020)

quanto manca a certa gente Piero Persico........


----------



## Manue (25 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> adesso non esageriamo, potrà diventare il portiere più forte del mondo, ma capitano
> propio no, se raiola domani gli dice l'anno prossimo giochi nel Barletta questo ti saluta
> alzando il terzo dito, tutte le estati lui e il panzone ti mandano in crisi la dirigenza con
> i soliti ricatti, capitano del Milan è un altra cosa, capitano è Franco, è Paolo, questo qui
> ...



Romagnoli stesso è in mano a Raiola...
Comunque il punto non è il grado, 
ma le sue capacità...

Abbiamo un portiere forte, teniamocelo. 

Ci sono n problemi, proprio su Donnarumma vogliamo concentrarci? 
Per me è assurdo, per me. 

E non parlo per simpatia personale eh, 
parlo a livello meramente calcistico. 
Non dobbiamo privarci dei migliori...


----------



## bmb (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok un'altra conferma che non leggete i post ma arrivate sangue agli occhi come fanboy per il vostro idolo.



Fanboy ed hater sono due facce della stessa medaglia


----------



## gabri65 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, sta rendendo per ciò che vale. Secondo me non è tanto esaltazione, lo si sottolinea perché secondo alcuni invece ci starebbe rubando soldi o comunque sarebbe pagato molto di più di ciò che vale, cosa sicuramente non vera adesso.



No invece.

Perché se fosse così allora Kessie dovrebbe chiedere ed ottenere 12M adesso.

Il percorso di Donnarumma è stato quantomeno viziato, voi fate sempre molto veloce a cancellare il passato, a me invece non piace salire o scendere dal carro in tempo zero. Io mi auguro che migliori ancora, e se lo merita glielo dò più che volentieri ciò che gli spetta.

Mi spiace, ma temo che dovrà passare ancora un po' di tempo prima che riesca a convincermi di nutrire vero amore per lui. Comunque lo aspetto a braccia aperte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Luglio 2020)

Donnarumma per il Milan é un lusso. 6 milioni netti ad uno che, in lacune partite (non per colpa sua) si siede e guarda come uno spettatore, é veramente un investimento che certamente sarebbe piú utile fosse fatto in altro ruolo.

Peró, é uno di quei giocatori Che se lasci andare, non ritrovi piú.
La speranza é tornare grandi al punto che pagare 6 milioni un portiere diventa una spesa sensata e che Gigio li, sia ancora con noi.

Fino ad allora sono troppi per quel che vale per noi.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Romagnoli stesso è in mano a Raiola...
> Comunque il punto non è il grado,
> ma le sue capacità...
> 
> ...



io lo terrei altri 10 anni, ma raiola deve monetizzare, il rammarico e propio questo,
sarebbe potuto diventare la bandiera del milan, ma non gli frega un ca.. del milan,
per questo quando sento accostarlo alla parola capitano purtroppo mi viene da ridere..
stesso discorso per romagnoli che io terrei sempre ma neanche lui gode di grossa
stima come capitano avendo raiola, infatti molti gli danno del pippone per me invece
è il miglior difensore che abbiamo da 6 anni.


----------



## 1972 (25 Luglio 2020)

continuo a non capire. il 90 % di coloro che scrivono in questo forum ritiene assurdo lo stipendio percepito dal giocatore ritenendolo un atleta normale come tanti altri e ruolo non determinante in una squadra di calcio....., se un giornale qualsiasi batte la notizia di un presunto interessamento dei savoiardi per il n 1 rossonero a cifre intorno ai 20/25 mln allora vi scandalizzate e tirate giu' tutti i santi del calendario da gennaio a dicembre. illuminatemi...


----------



## Molenko (25 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma per il Milan é un lusso. 6 milioni netti ad uno che, in lacune partite (non per colpa sua) si siede e guarda come uno spettatore, é veramente un investimento che certamente sarebbe piú utile fosse fatto in altro ruolo.
> 
> Peró, é uno di quei giocatori Che se lasci andare, non ritrovi piú.
> La speranza é tornare grandi al punto che pagare 6 milioni un portiere diventa una spesa sensata e che Gigio li, sia ancora con noi.
> ...



Dai Zosimo, ma chi se ne frega di quanto prende. E' forte, è già uno dei migliori portieri al mondo. Le vere scemenze sono i 3,5 milioni a Biglia, non i 6 a un giocatore come questo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Luglio 2020)

A mio modesto parere si merita ogni centesimo del suo stipendio (non che mi interessi qualcosa di quanto prende...anzi, beato lui)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No invece.
> 
> Perché se fosse così allora Kessie dovrebbe chiedere ed ottenere 12M adesso.
> 
> ...




Premesso che al cuore non si comanda e che non sei certo, né tu né altri, obbligato ad amare un certo calciatore, Gigio adesso è tra i 10 migliori portieri al mondo. È una condizione che giustifica uno stipendio simile? Cioè, ma ti rendi conto che quel cesso intasato di Keylor Navas prende 5 milioni? Per me quelli sono i veri scandali.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Premesso che al cuore non si comanda e che non sei certo, né tu né altri, obbligato ad amare un certo calciatore, Gigio adesso è tra i 10 migliori portieri al mondo. È una condizione che giustifica uno stipendio simile? Cioè, ma ti rendi conto che quel cesso intasato di Keylor Navas prende 5 milioni? Per me quelli sono i veri scandali.



Ma assolutamente. Io non odio Gigio fino a volergli male, e spero che diventi veramente il #1, possibilmente da noi.

Sono discorsi triti e ritriti, è ovvio che ognuno ha la sua sensibilità. A costo di ripetere sempre le solite cose, secondo me (e ribadisco secondo me), deve migliorare ancora tanto. Lasciando perdere i pregi, deve migliorare nelle uscite e a volte nel posizionamento. Inoltre c'ha sempre quel brutto vizio di fermarsi e lamentarsi invece di far ripartire subito l'azione. Poi ogni tanto ci sono le famose papere, che onestamente adesso sembrano un po' più diradate nel tempo.

Il suo mestiere è fare il portiere, e quindi quando para fa il suo dovere. Qualche parata sopra le righe la fa, ma a me non scalda più di tanto, se guardo a tutto il pacchetto. Con questo non dico che è scarso. Ma per ora non lo ritengo nemmeno un fenomeno stellare. Magari più in là.

Quello che mi ha dato fastidio, e credo di non essere il solo, è stato ovviamente il teatrino Raiolesco che sta andando avanti per ...2 anni? 3? ... insomma, è una tassa che periodicamente si ripresenta.

Poi capisco anche che battere sempre sullo stipendio è stucchevole, ma ragazzi, fenomeno o no, da ragazzino ha imposto un diktat milionario con tanto di fratello, eh. Cioè, 1M solo di fratello. Non dico a te personalmente, però mi fa riflettere il leggere commenti sul completo menefreghismo del suo costo. Ci lamentiamo continuamente che non c'è trippa per gatti, e poi i milioni non contano niente. Mah, insomma ...

A me fa piacere se rimane, ma ci sono due condizioni di assoluta intransigenza:
1) deve migliorare ed eliminare alcuni vistosi difetti
2) il suo stipendio non può crescere più tanto anche se rimane per anni a venire


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente. Io non odio Gigio fino a volergli male, e spero che diventi veramente il #1, possibilmente da noi.
> 
> Sono discorsi triti e ritriti, è ovvio che ognuno ha la sua sensibilità. A costo di ripetere sempre le solite cose, secondo me (e ribadisco secondo me), deve migliorare ancora tanto. Lasciando perdere i pregi, deve migliorare nelle uscite e a volte nel posizionamento. Inoltre c'ha sempre quel brutto vizio di fermarsi e lamentarsi invece di far ripartire subito l'azione. Poi ogni tanto ci sono le famose papere, che onestamente adesso sembrano un po' più diradate nel tempo.
> 
> ...



Ci sta come discorso.

Anche il fatto che debba migliorare (anche se per me già lo sta facendo, ad esempio anche tu hai scritto che le papere sono sempre più rare, e per me arriveranno a diventare nulle o quasi. Quest’anno ha davvero fatto errori che si possono contare sulle dita di mezza mano, errori vistosi che ci sono costati punti, intendo. Nel 2018/2019 andò abbastanza bene, sui livelli del pre-estate 2017, ma ne fece di più di quest’anno. L’anno veramente brutto fu il 2017/2018) mi trova concorde. Però quello non mi preoccupa. Nel senso che, anche se sembra stranissimo da considerare, perché di fatto ormai è un veterano, questo ha l’età di Leao, cioè è poco più che un ragazzino. Di margini di miglioramento ne ha ancora moltissimi (e già così è un top 10 nel ruolo, per me, ricordo anche che Andrea red&black aveva postato dati eloquenti, al riguardo).

Sul teatrino di Raiola io non gli ho mai dato eccessive colpe perché purtroppo i legami della sua famiglia col suino sono ben noti. Penso che Gigio abbia meno colpe personali di quelle che alcuni gli danno, in questa vicenda, e che sia sotto certi aspetti prigioniero della gabbia dorata che Raiola gli ha costruito. E sono anche certo che lui voglia restare al Milan per sempre.

Io forse sarò un illuso, ma spero davvero di essere qui nel 2035 a commentare il nostro portierone trentaseienne che, per allora, avrà superato il record di presenze in A di Buffone con la nostra maglia e svariati trofei nazionali e internazionali in bacheca.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Dai Zosimo, ma chi se ne frega di quanto prende. E' forte, è già uno dei migliori portieri al mondo. Le vere scemenze sono i 3,5 milioni a Biglia, non i 6 a un giocatore come questo.



Quanto prende é importante.
La Rosa del Milan viene e verrá composta con il concetto della bottiglia da riempire. Il Budget é quanto é grande la bottiglia. La somma di stipendio e ammortamento é l’acqua con il quale la riempi.

Attualmente la bottiglia del Milan é grande 160 litri. 12 litri vengono Occupati da Donnarumma. Ne restano 148 per glia altri 24.
É chiaro che Biglia, Paquetà, Conti, Caldara sono sprechi maggiori (usano 40 L i 4), ma l’utilizzo efficiente delle risorse é un problema di tutti i giocatori, perché poi, se la bottiglia si riempie, usando male lo spazio, non puoi permetterti i giocatori che ti piacciono o ti servono.

Il mio ragionamento é che con una “bottiglia” da 160, usarne 12 per il portiere é un lusso (in molte partite guarda). Ma magari tra qualche anno la bottiglia sará grossa 250 e a quel punto essersi tenuto Un portiere forte, giovane, attaccato ai colori, diventa un importante valore aggiunto.

Diciamo che stiamo rinunciando ad un centravanti che ci puó far andare in CL adesso, per poter avere un portiere che un domani la CL c’è la possa far vincere.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2020)

Non perdo occasione per ribadire che gigio, a mio parere, per crescere definitivamente deve imparare a metterci la faccia perchè non può dichiarare amore al milan per poi nascondersi dietro l'ingombrante figura del suo procuratore.

Quanto accaduto per il suo primo rinnovo è qualcosa che ha molto incrinato il suo rapporto coi tifosi e quel rinnovo sotto minaccia(chiamiamo le cose col loro nome), forte di una posizione di vantaggio, a conti fatti ha giovato a nessuno : non ha giovato al club, non ha giovato al ragazzo, non ha giovato ai tifosi.
Si fosse beccato, come era giusto e naturale per la sua età e per il suo percorso, i suoi due milioncini sarebbe cresciuto più serenamente e sicuramente amato come nessuno dai tifosi.
Invece ha dovuto reggere un peso enorme sulle sue spalle per la sua età.

Detto questo, tecnicamente per me parliamo di un predestinato, uno che è nato con doti fuori dalla norma e che diventerà il migliore nel ruolo.

Ora però andiamo alle noti dolenti : sul forum siamo sempre spaccati quando si parla di fpf, di proprietà che vuole investire o non vuole farlo, di bilancio in rosso, di conti ,di fatturati, ecc ecc.
Si sono create idealmente due fazioni : da una parte chi crede in gazidis e crede che se ne deve uscire con le capacità , dall'altra chi ritiene che senza i giusti e concessi investimenti ne usciremo mai.

Io non mi nascondo di certo e non ne faccio un mistero che faccio parte della seconda schiera, anche se mi sono ripromesso di non parlare più di conti ( a questo punto mi iscrivevo su un forum di ragionieri) e di non farlo più con alcuni utenti.
Però , se provo idealmente a mettere i panni del ragioniere devo riconoscere che gigio, dentro un bilancio da gestire con oculatezza, è da cedere prima di subito.
La sua cessione porterebbe a una plusvalenza incredibile e avremmo un risparmio notevole sul bilancio.

Con la stessa coerenza con la quale si sposa la linea Gazidis mi auguro i tifosi entrino nell'ottica di veder partire gigio.
Una squadra che galleggia tra quinto e settimo posto da anni e con un rosso come il nostro non può permettersi in porta un ragazzo con 6 mln di ingaggio ( che magari aumenterebbero col prossimo rinnovo).
Per un milan in queste condizioni di classifica basta e avanza un sirigu.
Gestione virtuosa vuol dire passare anche da cessioni cosi dolorose.
Accettare che la proprietà non immetta budget extra vuol dire camminare con le proprie gambe.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non perdo occasione per ribadire che gigio, a mio parere, per crescere definitivamente deve imparare a metterci la faccia perchè non può dichiarare amore al milan per poi nascondersi dietro l'ingombrante figura del suo procuratore.
> 
> Quanto accaduto per il suo primo rinnovo è qualcosa che ha molto incrinato il suo rapporto coi tifosi e quel rinnovo sotto minaccia(chiamiamo le cose col loro nome), forte di una posizione di vantaggio, a conti fatti ha giovato a nessuno : non ha giovato al club, non ha giovato al ragazzo, non ha giovato ai tifosi.
> Si fosse beccato, come era giusto e naturale per la sua età e per il suo percorso, i suoi due milioncini sarebbe cresciuto più serenamente e sicuramente amato come nessuno dai tifosi.
> ...



Ho già dato la mia idea a riguardo. Per me, il portiere, è uno dei ruolo più "inutili" se posso usare il termine. Donnarumma non è diverso da tutti gli altri ovvero alterna grandi parate a papere.. Basta vedere contro il Napoli, ti salva un gol ed un secondo dopo ti fa la papere.. la differenza viene fatta dai giocatori in avanti. 

Guarda se mi dicono. Scegli Ibra 40 a 6 mln che ti porta in CL con una possibilità del 60% o Donnarumma a 8 mln con rinnovo ma con una possibilità di CL del 30%? Scelgo la prima.. poi ti arriveranno e ti diranno "Donnarumma ti porta plusvalenza!".. Fino a quando continui ad aumentare il suo ingaggio non riuscirai mai a liberartene ed alla fine perderei sempre e comunque il giocatore a zero. Donnarumma è una bomba con quel procuratore


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho già dato la mia idea a riguardo. Per me, il portiere, è uno dei ruolo più "inutili" se posso usare il termine. Donnarumma non è diverso da tutti gli altri ovvero alterna grandi parate a papere.. Basta vedere contro il Napoli, ti salva un gol ed un secondo dopo ti fa la papere.. la differenza viene fatta dai giocatori in avanti.
> 
> Guarda se mi dicono. Scegli Ibra 40 a 6 mln che ti porta in CL con una possibilità del 60% o Donnarumma a 8 mln con rinnovo ma con una possibilità di CL del 30%? Scelgo la prima.. poi ti arriveranno e ti diranno "Donnarumma ti porta plusvalenza!".. Fino a quando continui ad aumentare il suo ingaggio non riuscirai mai a liberartene ed alla fine perderei sempre e comunque il giocatore a zero. Donnarumma è una bomba con quel procuratore



Il portiere è importante , lo dice una delle regole più antiche del calcio.
Ma è altrettanto vero che non serve di certo il fenomeno, basta uno affidabile che fa il suo.
Un portiere affidabile che fa il suo non ti commette errori e ogni tanto ti fa anche la parata decisiva.
Vorrei ricordare che noi abbiamo vinto una champions NONOSTANTE dida e non CON dida o GRAZIE a dida.
Mi riferisco alla seconda ovviamente, quando era versione didastro e assolutamente non dava sicurezza ai compagni, al reparto e nemmeno al mio povero cuore.

Accettare questa proprietà ,accettare la politica di gazidis vuol dire entrare nell'ottica anche di perderlo gigio.
Poi lo so bene che se parliamo di soldi buttati allora dobbiamo specificare che i soldi li abbiamo buttati per biglia ma tenere in porta un portiere da 6-7-8 ( non so quanto chiede) nelle nostre condizioni è come avere un tetto d'oro ma le fondamenta di paglia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Willy,
> qua non si tratta di fanboy,
> ma nell’esprimere un parere su un giocatore che nel suo ruolo è uno dei migliori, a 21 anni.
> È nella nostra squadra del cuore, godiamocelo.
> ...



sei completamente fuori strada. vediamo cosa direte se non rinnoveranno ibra perchè 6M sono troppi.
e se lo rinnoveranno vi lamenterete di un acquisto non fatto perchè non c'è budget uando ci teniamo un portiere che prende 6+1 netti. non riuscite ad uscire dal vostro orticello.

la simpatia è un altro discorso. credo che abbia trattato il milan come peggio non si poteva. ma a voi va bene! questo esula dal rendimento in campo e dallo stipendio che becca.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Dai Zosimo, ma chi se ne frega di quanto prende. E' forte, è già uno dei migliori portieri al mondo. Le vere scemenze sono i 3,5 milioni a Biglia, non i 6 a un giocatore come questo.



mi chiedo se sai che una squadra come la nostra ha un budget limitato e che se li dai a uno non li puoi dare ad un altro...

voi vedete che para un rigore centrale e io vedo che con quei 6M potremmo avere un terzino destro TOP in squadra ed un portiere che ieri avrebbe preso non più di un gol. col mio metodo si vincono le partite e col vostro si creano idoli per 12enni.


----------



## Molenko (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi chiedo se sai che una squadra come la nostra ha un budget limitato e che se li dai a uno non li puoi dare ad un altro...
> 
> voi vedete che para un rigore centrale e io vedo che con quei 6M potremmo avere un terzino destro TOP in squadra ed un portiere che ieri avrebbe preso non più di un gol. col mio metodo si vincono le partite e col vostro si creano idoli per 12enni.



I giocatori forti, i fenomeni come Donnarumma, meritano tutti i soldi di questo mondo, specie se hai quelle qualitá a 21 anni.

Sulla parte finale del tuo messaggio ti ringrazio per avermi strappato una bella risata dopo 6 ore di lavoro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Luglio 2020)

Il Real Madrid ha vinto la Champions con in porta Keylor Navas, ma noi che siamo una squadra di m. dobbiamo andare in giro con un sopravvalutato che prende 6mln all'anno per poi andare in giro con Kessie e compagnia cantante titolare. Vendere al volo questo portiere, prendere il primo Mirante che passa e investire dove serve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid ha vinto la Champions con in porta Keylor Navas, ma noi che siamo una squadra di m. dobbiamo andare in giro con un sopravvalutato che prende 6mln all'anno per poi andare in giro con Kessie e compagnia cantante titolare. Vendere al volo questo portiere, prendere il primo Mirante che passa e investire dove serve.



Scolta...

Fai una bella cosa, riuppa quel topic che avevi aperto, quello del contatore dei punti persi a causa di Donnarumma, e ricomincia ad aggiornarlo ad inizio prossima stagione. Altrimenti lo farò io, ne aprirò uno nel quale posterò le parate decisive e gli errori decisivi, così alla fine tireremo le somme.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Scolta...
> 
> Fai una bella cosa, riuppa quel topic che avevi aperto, quello del contatore dei punti persi a causa di Donnarumma, e ricomincia ad aggiornarlo ad inizio prossima stagione. Altrimenti lo farò io, ne aprirò uno nel quale posterò le parate decisive e gli errori decisivi, così alla fine tireremo le somme.



Riuppalo te quel topic, visto che è il tuo idolo. Io mi sono stufato di farlo, visto che lo dovevi aggiornare una domenica si ed una forse no. 

Apri pure il topic, però mettici la faccia in caso di figura di m. Perché qua dentro in troppi fanno i galletti, ma poi scompaiono quando c'è da assumersi le proprie figure di m.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Riuppalo te quel topic, visto che è il tuo idolo. Io mi sono stufato di farlo, visto che lo dovevi aggiornare una domenica si ed una forse no.



Quest’anno l’avresti dovuto aggiornare si e no tre volte.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Apri pure il topic, però mettici la faccia in caso di figura di m. Perché qua dentro in troppi fanno i galletti, ma poi scompaiono quando c'è da assumersi le proprie figure di m.



Tranquillo, mica sono come quelli che rispuntano solo quando il loro giocatore odiato fa delle cappelle e poi quando ci salva il culo per mesi stanno zitti e rosicano. Quando inizierà la nuova stagione lo aprirò, poi faremo i calcoli di quanti punti ci da o ci toglie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> I giocatori forti, i fenomeni come Donnarumma, meritano tutti i soldi di questo mondo, specie se hai quelle qualitá a 21 anni.
> 
> Sulla parte finale del tuo messaggio ti ringrazio per avermi strappato una bella risata dopo 6 ore di lavoro.



probabilmente il milan è troppo poco per un fenomeno di questo calibro. quindi spero per lui che cambi aria...


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Luglio 2020)

Tre anni fa questo ragazzo si è messo in saccoccia una marea di soldi, ma ha pagato un prezzo salato agli occhi di tanti tifosi.
Sono assolutamente del partito pro-rinnovo, perché quando ti ritrovi in casa un fenomeno è giusto fare qualche sacrificio per tenerlo, ma è evidente che la scarsa obiettività con cui alcuni lo giudicano è figlia anche delle sue scelte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tre anni fa questo ragazzo si è messo in saccoccia una marea di soldi, ma ha pagato un prezzo salato agli occhi di tanti tifosi.
> Sono assolutamente del partito pro-rinnovo, perché quando ti ritrovi in casa un fenomeno è giusto fare qualche sacrificio per tenerlo, ma è evidente che la scarsa obiettività con cui alcuni lo giudicano è figlia anche delle sue scelte.



Assolutamente. Da quando c’è stata quella vicenda ogni cosa buona che fa da alcuni viene sminuita all’inverosimile, mentre praticamente, per essere degno dei sei milioni, gli si richiede di parare anche ciò che non è fisicamente parabile. Per non parlare di come passano in cavalleria le volte in cui ci salva il culo per poi rimarcare enormemente le volte (ormai sempre più rare) in cui ci costa dei punti.

Da parte di alcuni c’è davvero zero obiettività nel giudicare questo calciatore, per carità, si potrà pure detestarlo, ma leggere gli stessi che rimarcano ogni errore che fa, per quanto raro, quando poi erano gli stessi (non tutti, alcuni) che quando Piatek faceva una partita da sei in pagella a Bologna dopo otto mesi filati di partite da 4 si profondevano in elogi sperticati (come se fare pena per otto mesi di fila, intervallati da una partita buona per poi tornare a fare pena, con l’aggiunta di dichiarazioni arroganti, fosse lecito solo perché prendeva 2 milioni invece di 6. O meglio, come se fosse preferibile un bidone da due milioni che rende come uno da 200.000 euro invece di un campione che prende giustamente tanto) fa abbastanza riflettere.


----------



## Manue (26 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il portiere è importante , lo dice una delle regole più antiche del calcio.
> Ma è altrettanto vero che non serve di certo il fenomeno, basta uno affidabile che fa il suo.
> Un portiere affidabile che fa il suo non ti commette errori e ogni tanto ti fa anche la parata decisiva.
> Vorrei ricordare che noi abbiamo vinto una champions NONOSTANTE dida e non CON dida o GRAZIE a dida.
> ...



Hai citato Dida, 
nel 2003 l’hai vinta grazie a lui, 
abbiamo eliminato l’Inter dalla champions 2 volte grazie alle sue parate. 

Forse nn ricordare le parate contro l’Ajax, tanto per dirne una. 

Non so perché ritenete il contrario, 
ma avete un portiere veramente forte è fondamentale. Fondamentale. 

Gigio è veramente forte tra i pali,
sulle uscite sta facendo passi da gigante...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Hai citato Dida,
> nel 2003 l’hai vinta grazie a lui,
> abbiamo eliminato l’Inter dalla champions 2 volte grazie alle sue parate.
> 
> ...



Ho citato dida del 2007 ,non quello del 2003 . Lo so che avere un portiere forte è un valore, ma ho visto squadre vincere anche con un portiere normale. Io lo terrei tutta la vita gigio ma volevo solo dire che avere un fenomeno in porta e pagarlo 6-7-8 mln per una società come la nostra che galleggia da anni tra quinto-sesto-settimo posto è troppo. E forse dobbiamo anche entrare nell'ottica di vederlo partire visti i nostri conti e il percorso virtuoso che la proprietà ci impone. 
Tutto qua.


----------



## Manue (26 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sei completamente fuori strada. vediamo cosa direte se non rinnoveranno ibra perchè 6M sono troppi.
> e se lo rinnoveranno vi lamenterete di un acquisto non fatto perchè non c'è budget uando ci teniamo un portiere che prende 6+1 netti. non riuscite ad uscire dal vostro orticello.
> 
> la simpatia è un altro discorso. credo che abbia trattato il milan come peggio non si poteva. ma a voi va bene! questo esula dal rendimento in campo e dallo stipendio che becca.



Mi hai solo confermato che ho centrato il punto...
continui a nasconderti dietro lo stipendio per poi scaricare la bomba “come ha trattato il Milan”...

Ma fai pure una gaffe clamorosa senza rendertene conto, 
perché se tutto ciò che scrivi fosse realmente mosso da un tema economico,
rinnovare Ibra e cacciare Donnarumma, 
creerebbe un danno al bilancio serio, dato che il cartellino dello svedese vale 0,
mentre Gigio saresti obbligato a svenderlo per non mandarlo in scadenza di contratto. 

Ps. Io ho terminato i sentimentalismi da tempo nel calcio. 
Abbiamo il migliore nel ruolo? Si , fine è da pazzi venderlo, dal mio punto di vista. Il suo comportamento non è stato diverso da qualsiasi professionista nel calcio, per quello che è diventato oggi. Non mi interessa proprio, siamo pieni ormai di chi ha cambiando agente affidandosi a Raiola, vendiamoli tutti ? Raiola va solo bene quando porta Ibra?


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho citato dida del 2007 ,non quello del 2003 . Lo so che avere un portiere forte è un valore, ma ho visto squadre vincere anche con un portiere normale. Io lo terrei tutta la vita gigio ma volevo solo dire che avere un fenomeno in porta e pagarlo 6-7-8 mln per una società come la nostra che galleggia da anni tra quinto-sesto-settimo posto è troppo. E forse dobbiamo anche entrare nell'ottica di vederlo partire visti i nostri conti e il percorso virtuoso che la proprietà ci impone.
> Tutto qua.



Amen. Nulla contro Donnarumma( anche se la sceneggiata del rinnovo non me la scordo) ma ci dovremmo interrogare seriamente se ne vale la pena avere un portiere con quell' ingaggio, quando magari vendendoli, potremmo rinforzarci in altri reparti.


----------



## Manue (26 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho citato dida del 2007 ,non quello del 2003 . Lo so che avere un portiere forte è un valore, ma ho visto squadre vincere anche con un portiere normale. Io lo terrei tutta la vita gigio ma volevo solo dire che avere un fenomeno in porta e pagarlo 6-7-8 mln per una società come la nostra che galleggia da anni tra quinto-sesto-settimo posto è troppo. E forse dobbiamo anche entrare nell'ottica di vederlo partire visti i nostri conti e il percorso virtuoso che la proprietà ci impone.
> Tutto qua.



Quello del 2003 l’ho scritto io per dire che senza quel Dida, 
non l’avremmo vinta. 
Bisogna dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare, dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Mi hai solo confermato che ho centrato il punto...
> continui a nasconderti dietro lo stipendio per poi scaricare la bomba “come ha trattato il Milan”...
> 
> Ma fai pure una gaffe clamorosa senza rendertene conto,
> ...



la simpatia ed il valore/rendimento non sono collegati. 

il danno a bilancio lo creano entrambi. ibra perchè vale zero, donnarumma perchè forse non ci hai pensato ma sono già 3 anni che prende 6+1. 14M annui x 3 sono già quasi 50M cioè molto più del suo valore. se continuiamo a tenerlo perchè se no lo perdiamo a zero sarà sempre peggio.

raiola non va mai bene, non sono un integralista del rinnovo di ibra. 
donnarumma è il migliore del ruolo? ragazzi sognate meno. se non lo cerca nessuno c'è il motivo.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Quello del 2003 l’ho scritto io per dire che senza quel Dida,
> non l’avremmo vinta.
> Bisogna dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare, dal mio punto di vista.



Ma io non volevo mica togliere meriti a dida, stavo semplicemente dicendo che il 2007 la coppa l'abbiamo vista nonostante in porta avessimo un elemento in terribile crisi d'identità e di rendimento. Perché avere un buon portiere è importante ma non è necessario avere un fenomeno. Il portiere deve fare il suo,il gioco regolare. La storia del calcio è piena di squadra vincenti ma con un portiere normale. Poi , ti ripeto ,io gigio lo terrei ma dentro un programma virtuoso di risanamento dei conti non lo so se sia possibile tenere sotto contratto un elemento con un tale ingaggio. Facciamo un po pace con noi stessi: abbiamo detto che è doveroso uscirne con le sole capacità senza pretendere soldi extra dalla proprietà? Abbiamo detto che è doveroso fare sul campo meglio di squadre che hanno fatturati come Lazio e Atalanta ? Bene, risanare vuol dire anche passare da cessioni eccellenti e impopolari.


----------



## Manue (26 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la simpatia ed il valore/rendimento non sono collegati.
> 
> il danno a bilancio lo creano entrambi. ibra perchè vale zero, donnarumma perchè forse non ci hai pensato ma sono già 3 anni che prende 6+1. 14M annui x 3 sono già quasi 50M cioè molto più del suo valore. se continuiamo a tenerlo perchè se no lo perdiamo a zero sarà sempre peggio.
> 
> ...



È realtà Willy, 
è sufficiente guardare le partite delle altre squadre per rendersi conto che in porta abbiamo un fenomeno. 

Un giorno, se andrà via, ti renderai conto del suo valore,
che non è più basso di quanto da te scritto. 
Il fatto che non ci siano voci su di lui, non significa che nessuno lo cerchi,

È sempre molto bizzarro comunque constatare che gli unici che non desiderano in porta Donnarumma, 
siano proprio i tifosi del Milan. 
Quest’anno come mai prima, chiunque chiunque cambierebbe portiere per accaparrarsi Gigio. 

Va ne, amen.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quest’anno l’avresti dovuto aggiornare si e no tre volte.
> 
> 
> 
> Tranquillo, mica sono come quelli che rispuntano solo quando il loro giocatore odiato fa delle cappelle e poi quando ci salva il culo per mesi stanno zitti e rosicano. Quando inizierà la nuova stagione lo aprirò, poi faremo i calcoli di quanti punti ci da o ci toglie.



Se ti riferisci a me, ti sbagli di grosso. Io tifo Milan! La maglia del Milan vale e varrà sempre più di Donnarumma e di tutti i calciatori del Milan, quindi se un calciatore come Gigio diventa veramente un fenomeno, io posso essere solamente felice. 

Sarò curioso di vedere come andrà l'anno prossimo il topic punti guadagnati e persi a causa sua.

Intanto ti posso dire che secondo Libero nel 2018 Donnarumma ha fatto perdere 11 punti al Milan 



Manue ha scritto:


> È realtà Willy,
> è sufficiente guardare le partite delle altre squadre per rendersi conto che in porta abbiamo un fenomeno.
> 
> Un giorno, se andrà via, ti renderai conto del suo valore,
> ...



Rispondo alla tua ultima affermazione: Stai scherzando vero? Se caso sono i Milanisti e basta che lo vedono così fenomenale, tutti gli altri dicono che è sopravvalutato. Lo dicono i miei amici Interisti e Juventini. Ma se non ci credi, vatti a fare un giro sui rispettivi forum e vedi cosa dicono  ma soprattutto guardati i commenti sul forum Gobbo di qualche tempo fa relativi alla notizia di un interessamento della Juve nei confronti di Gigio. Praticamente tutti si opponevano a questa decisione dicendo che il nostro portiere sia sopravvalutato.

Ma ripeto ciò che ho già scritto poco tempo fa, ma che i fanboy di Gigio hanno fatto finta di non leggere: I fenomeni mettono tutti d'accordo, TUTTI! Sheva metteva tutti d'accordo, era amato anche dagli interisti e dai gobbi etc. Non c'era nessuno che provava a dire il contrario! La stessa cosa valeva per Buffon. Anche noi Milanisti lo dicevamo che era il migliore come portiere. Come mai per Gigio si è tutti così spaccati? La risposta è ovvia per quel che mi riguarda.


----------



## Molenko (26 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a me, ti sbagli di grosso. Io tifo Milan! La maglia del Milan vale e varrà sempre più di Donnarumma e di tutti i calciatori del Milan, quindi se un calciatore come Gigio diventa veramente un fenomeno, io posso essere solamente felice.
> 
> Sarò curioso di vedere come andrà l'anno prossimo il topic punti guadagnati e persi a causa sua.
> 
> ...



Se frequenti gente che non capisce nulla di calcio mica è colpa di Donnarumma o vuol dire che interisti e juventini non lo vogliano. Io, per esempio, con chi parlo parlo sento solo giudizi strapositivi sul ragazzo, e sarebbe anormale il contrario.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> È realtà Willy,
> è sufficiente guardare le partite delle altre squadre per rendersi conto che in porta abbiamo un fenomeno.
> 
> Un giorno, se andrà via, ti renderai conto del suo valore,
> ...



pensa un po' che chiunque conosco di donnarumma se ne frega, sono i milanisti si sbrodolano. viviamo in 2 mondi diversi. 
ma va bene così... quando arriverà l'offertona magnifica per il numero 1 al mondo ti darò ragione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a me, ti sbagli di grosso. Io tifo Milan! La maglia del Milan vale e varrà sempre più di Donnarumma e di tutti i calciatori del Milan, quindi se un calciatore come Gigio diventa veramente un fenomeno, io posso essere solamente felice.
> 
> Sarò curioso di vedere come andrà l'anno prossimo il topic punti guadagnati e persi a causa sua.
> 
> ...



Per quanto riguarda il 2018 non mi stupisce, il 2017/2018 fu un anno orribile per lui, era la stagione post-rinnovo e non c’era con la testa. Quello fu un anno negativo, poco da dire. Nel 2018/2019 tornò sugli standard del pre-contratto (cioè tante grandi prestazioni ma ancora qualche papera di troppo; tuttavia il rendimento nel complesso fu più che positivo, come nel 2015/2016 e 2016/2017, e come in quelle stagioni ci ha portato sicuramente diversi punti nel complesso -considerando le partite nelle quali è stato dannoso e quelle in cui invece è stato decisivo-, invece che costarcene come l’anno prima) mentre quest’anno è migliorato nettamente. 

Anche se il suo apice massimo è ancora lontano.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda il 2018 non mi stupisce, il 2017/2018 fu un anno orribile per lui, era la stagione post-rinnovo e non c’era con la testa. Quello fu un anno negativo, poco da dire. Nel 2018/2019 tornò sugli standard del pre-contratto (cioè tante grandi prestazioni ma ancora qualche papera di troppo; tuttavia il rendimento nel complesso fu più che positivo, come nel 2015/2016 e 2016/2017, e come in quelle stagioni ci ha portato sicuramente diversi punti nel complesso -considerando le partite nelle quali è stato dannoso e quelle in cui invece è stato decisivo-, invece che costarcene come l’anno prima) mentre quest’anno è migliorato nettamente.
> 
> Anche se il suo apice massimo è ancora lontano.



Ma io spero che lui sia il fenomeno che dite voi. Per ora per me è un portiere troppo discontinuo. L'anno prossimo tireremo le somme col tuo contatore di prodezze e papere e tireremo le somme definitive.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma io spero che lui sia il fenomeno che dite voi. Per ora per me è un portiere troppo discontinuo. L'anno prossimo tireremo le somme col tuo contatore di prodezze e papere e tireremo le somme definitive.



Già, sono curioso di fare un contatore del genere e aggiornarlo gara dopo gara, proprio per vedere cosa salta fuori.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> È realtà Willy,
> è sufficiente guardare le partite delle altre squadre per rendersi conto che in porta abbiamo un fenomeno.
> 
> Va ne, amen.



Come no... Musso e Cragno, per dirne due, gli hai visti qualche giorno fa? 

Ad ogni modo, qualcuno sa dirmi la classifica aggiornata Mediaset Premio portiere superman?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Come no... Musso e Cragno, per dirne due, gli hai visti qualche giorno fa?
> 
> Ad ogni modo, qualcuno sa dirmi la classifica aggiornata Mediaset Premio portiere superman?



Non conosco tale classifica, ma ci sono dati più interessanti.

Tipo questi



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha un saving ratio del 70%. Ci sono tre/quattro portieri che hanno numeri significaticamente migliori: Alisson, Courtois, Szcezny che sono tra il 78% e il 74%. Poi hai Ter Stegen, Neuer, Handanovic, Schemichel e altri due o tre in linea con Donnarumma. I portieri elencati hanno tra i 27 e i 34 anni. Donnarumma ne ha 21. Poi possiamo continuare a perculare i nostri giocatori, va bene. E' uno dei top 10 al mondo. Lo dicono i FATTI.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non conosco tale classifica, ma ci sono dati più interessanti.
> 
> Tipo questi




Fa molto Suso miglior assist man della Serie A...


Ce l'abbiamo almeno la serie delle pagelle Gazzetta di Donna quest'anno? Mi fido più di quelle, guarda...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Fa molto Suso miglior assist man della Serie A...
> 
> 
> Ce l'abbiamo almeno la serie delle pagelle Gazzetta di Donna quest'anno? Mi fido più di quelle, guarda...



Sono due cose ben diverse, Disuso metteva palloni in mezzo a caso, spesso e volentieri, poi a forza di sparacchiarne in mezzo a nastro qualche goal salta fuori, ma pochissimi erano assist veri e propri. Invece le parate a caso non puoi farle. Comunque le pagelle della Gazzetta in genere vengono pubblicate, sul forum.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono due cose ben diverse, Disuso metteva palloni in mezzo a caso, spesso e volentieri, poi a forza di sparacchiarne in mezzo a nastro qualche goal salta fuori, ma pochissimi erano assist veri e propri. Invece le parate a caso non puoi farle. Comunque le pagelle della Gazzetta in genere vengono pubblicate, sul forum.



Sì, ma appunto, le statistiche non restituiscono una fedele immagine 3d anche della stessa sola fattispecie. Ho visto che il sito del Fantacalcio è ben organizzato e mantiene conto delle pagelle con relativi giudizi. Tu che sei una Donnamummia, potresti mettere gli ultimi 10 voti con relativo giudizio (una parola) per il tuo beniamino. Io farò lo stesso con un altro paio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sì, ma appunto, le statistiche non restituiscono una fedele immagine 3d anche della stessa sola fattispecie. Ho visto che il sito del Fantacalcio è ben organizzato e mantiene conto delle pagelle con relativi giudizi. Tu che sei una Donnamummia, potresti mettere gli ultimi 10 voti con relativo giudizio (una parola) per il tuo beniamino. Io farò lo stesso con un altro paio.



Ahahahahahahah Donnamummia mi ha ribaltato.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahah Donnamummia mi ha ribaltato.



In origine era Donnamummies... LoL.


Comunque, stando alle votazioni Gazzetta, Donna fa fatica a rientrare tra i primi 5 per voto, condividendo la 5a col tuo amato Strakosha e Musso..
Mr. 6 milioni.


----------



## Molenko (26 Luglio 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In origine era Donnamummies... LoL.
> 
> 
> Comunque, stando alle votazioni Gazzetta, Donna fa fatica a rientrare tra i primi 5 per voto, condividendo la 5a col tuo amato Strakosha e Musso..
> Mr. 6 milioni.



E stando ai voti di Fantacalcio.it Donnarumma è superiore a Szczesny, Handanovic, Ospina, lo stesso Strakosha, quindi come vedi la tua argomentazione è estremamente fallata, o vogliamo considerare gente come Bonazzoli, Falco, Kalinic, Cornelius, ecc. superiori a Mertens perché i primi hanno una media più alta?
Ma veramente vogliamo andar dietro ai voti di Gazzetta e company per giudicare i calciatori? Gente che manco guarda le partite che giudica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In origine era Donnamummies... LoL.
> 
> 
> Comunque, stando alle votazioni Gazzetta, Donna fa fatica a rientrare tra i primi 5 per voto, condividendo la 5a col tuo amato Strakosha e Musso..
> Mr. 6 milioni.



Vedi che avevo ragione quando scrivevo di venderlo e prendere Strakosha nell’altro topic? Scherzi a parte, questo dovrebbe dare l’idea dell’uso che si dovrebbe fare di quella carta rosa.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Luglio 2020)

Io per giudicare uso i miei occhi ed il mio cervello. In genere manco li guardo i voti dei giornali, ma, come detto, mi fido senz'altro più della media voto di un giornale sull'anno, che di statistiche buttate lì a sostegno di una presunta superiorità in un dato ruolo. Ciò detto, Gigione sembra far troppa fatica a svettare nelle varie classifiche, per essere l'indiscutibile astro in ascesa del portierato mondiale.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vedi che avevo ragione quando scrivevo di venderlo e prendere Strakosha nell’altro topic? Scherzi a parte, questo dovrebbe dare l’idea dell’uso che si dovrebbe fare di quella carta rosa.



Io sono sempre del parere che Antonio sia meglio di Gigio, aha. Altro che Reina.


----------



## Pivellino (26 Luglio 2020)

Non è il momento di mollarlo, forse arriverà quel momento, ma dovremo avere una base solida, tecnica e organizzativa.
Trenta a o cinquanta milioni di euro adesso te li finiresti come in birreria tra ripiani falliti e giocatorucoli da serie B belga.
E' troppo presto per vendere l'argenteria.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Luglio 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Io per giudicare uso i miei occhi ed il mio cervello. In genere manco li guardo i voti dei giornali, ma, come detto, mi fido senz'altro più della media voto di un giornale sull'anno, che di statistiche buttate lì a sostegno di una presunta superiorità in un dato ruolo. Ciò detto, Gigione sembra far troppa fatica a svettare nelle varie classifiche, per essere l'indiscutibile astro in ascesa del portierato mondiale.



Idem io. Infatti se noti, tutti (i pro Donna) fanno finta di non leggere ciò che ho scritto più volte: i fenomeni mettono tutti d'accordo, vedi Sheva, Ibra, Maldini, Messi e compagnia. I veri fenomeni non mettono in disaccordo nessuno, nemmeno i tifosi rivali. Come mai ci sono così tanti pareri discordanti su Gigio? Non sarà mica che Donnarumma non è un fenomeno?

Io ho giocato a calcio e so cosa significa avere in porta un portiere così discontinuo. Un minuto fa la parata da fenomeno (me ne viene in mente una su Khedira) e l'altro dopo ti prende il gol da paperone. Ma soprattutto il suo difetto più grande; Respinge troppi tiro centralmente! È assurda questa cosa! Questo è un difetto che ha dall'inizio e che non ha mai risolto. Secondo me comunque di offerte vere non ne sono mai arrivate, altrimenti non sarebbe più qui! A questo del Milan non frega nulla, se gli arrivasse un offerta seria da una squadra forte, leverebbe subito le tende, ma non se lo fila nessuno delle big e ripeto: I fenomeni mettono tutti d'accordo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre del parere che Antonio sia meglio di Gigio, aha. Altro che Reina.



Una obiettività di giudizio quasi commovente...

La Dea Dike potrebbe eleggerti suo gran sacerdote. Non solo per l’equità di giudizio ma soprattutto perché, come lei, evidentemente guardi le partite bendato.




OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Idem io. Infatti se noti, tutti (i pro Donna) fanno finta di non leggere ciò che ho scritto più volte: i fenomeni mettono tutti d'accordo, vedi Sheva, Ibra, Maldini, Messi e compagnia. I veri fenomeni non mettono in disaccordo nessuno, nemmeno i tifosi rivali. Come mai ci sono così tanti pareri discordanti su Gigio? Non sarà mica che Donnarumma non è un fenomeno?



Gli unici che sono divisi su di lui sono i tifosi milanisti, e guardacaso tutto è cominciato nell’Estate 2017, da quel rinnovo. Da quel momento alcuni hanno cominciato a fargli le pulci e a considerare ogni miracolo roba da ordinaria amministrazione, esasperare le papere che fa all’inverosimile (quest’anno ne ha fatte due o tre in tutta la stagione, e quelle vengono ricordate dagli stessi che quando fa partite fuori da ogni logica, e ormai sono parecchie tali partite eh -molte di più di quelle in cui ci costa punti-, stanno ben zitti) e chiedergli, per essere degno dello stipendio che prende, di fare parate che fisicamente sono letteralmente impossibili (come il tiro di Zapata con l’Atalanta, impossibile a livello fisico da parare per un portiere di quasi due metri). Tutto qui.

Infatti prima dell’Estate del 2017 nessuno si sarebbe sognato di dire certe robe (che sfociano talvolta nel ridicolo, come quando gli si chiede di parare l’impossibile O si smuiniscono miracoli veri e una percentuale di rigori parati in carriera che è assurda).



Molenko ha scritto:


> Se frequenti gente che non capisce nulla di calcio mica è colpa di Donnarumma o vuol dire che interisti e juventini non lo vogliano. *Io, per esempio, con chi parlo parlo sento solo giudizi strapositivi sul ragazzo*, e sarebbe anormale il contrario.



Idem. Mi sa che alcuni sono rimasti al 2017/2018, quando fece una stagione orribile e molti ndranghentini e indaisti ci prendevano per il culo dicendo che avevamo rinnovato a sei milioni ad un bidone. Le due stagioni successive però hanno tappato molte bocche, haters milanisti a parte.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Luglio 2020)

Donnarumma è forte, chi lo nega non capisce di calcio. Il problema di Donnarumma è che ancora deve crescere tanto per valere 6 mln l'anno. Questo è il vero nocciolo della discussione. Una squadra come il Real può permettersi di pagare 6 mln l'anno uno come Donna, noi molto meno. Dovendo scegliere, meglio un attaccante dal valore di 6 mln di stipendio, quindi forte, oppure il portiere che però ancora non li vale? il problema sta tutto qui. Fossimo una società che può spendere tranquillamente, allora non me ne farei problemi. 

Se poi vogliamo parlare dei difetti di Gigio, per me sono le uscite e le respinte. Per il resto ha tutto considerando che ha 21 anni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Una obiettività di giudizio quasi commovente...
> 
> La Dea Dike potrebbe eleggerti suo gran sacerdote. Non solo per l’equità di giudizio ma soprattutto perché, come lei, evidentemente guardi le partite bendato.
> 
> ...



Su un noto forum Juventino hanno postato la notizia di un possibile acquisto di Donnarumma con stipendio a 9mln. Il 98% dei commenti è negativo! Su un noto forum interista lo prendono solamente per il chiullo e dicono che è sopravvalutato. Saremmo solo noi quelli divisi? Forse si.... Perché gli altri son molto più compatti nel dire che è sopravvalutato. Se non mi credi, guarda tu stesso con i tuoi occhi! Questo commento non te lo scrivo per riaprire un dibattito, ma solo per farti notare che non è come dici te, ma l'esatto opposto.


----------



## Manue (26 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a me, ti sbagli di grosso. Io tifo Milan! La maglia del Milan vale e varrà sempre più di Donnarumma e di tutti i calciatori del Milan, quindi se un calciatore come Gigio diventa veramente un fenomeno, io posso essere solamente felice.
> 
> Sarò curioso di vedere come andrà l'anno prossimo il topic punti guadagnati e persi a causa sua.
> 
> ...



Non scherzo,
non so che amici hai tu, 
i miei lo prenderebbero ieri Donnarumma...Tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2020)

Donnarumma non è solo il portiere del Milan, ma è pure il portiere titolare della Nazionale.

Gli juventini e interisti che non lo vorrebbero, mi sanno tanto della storia della volpe e dell' uva.


----------



## Manue (26 Luglio 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Io per giudicare uso i miei occhi ed il mio cervello. In genere manco li guardo i voti dei giornali, ma, come detto, mi fido senz'altro più della media voto di un giornale sull'anno, che di statistiche buttate lì a sostegno di una presunta superiorità in un dato ruolo. Ciò detto, Gigione sembra far troppa fatica a svettare nelle varie classifiche, per essere l'indiscutibile astro in ascesa del portierato mondiale.



Scusami, 
ma se ti basi sulla media voto di fantagazzetta allora cambia base. 

È palese che fantagazzetta da i voti per simpatia/antipatia,
non so se tu faccia il Fantacalcio, se lo fai non puoi non aver notato questa cosa. 

La media annua è falsa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è solo il portiere del Milan, ma è pure il portiere titolare della Nazionale.
> 
> Gli juventini e interisti che non lo vorrebbero, mi sanno tanto della storia della volpe e dell' uva.



Gli stessi che magari prendono per il culo pure Theo. Su Fognafans ho letto interisti venire perculati da altri perché hanno detto che Theo lo prenderebbero volentieri. Dai...



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Su un noto forum Juventino hanno postato la notizia di un possibile acquisto di Donnarumma con stipendio a 9mln. Il 98% dei commenti è negativo! Su un noto forum interista lo prendono solamente per il chiullo e dicono che è sopravvalutato. Saremmo solo noi quelli divisi? Forse si.... Perché gli altri son molto più compatti nel dire che è sopravvalutato. Se non mi credi, guarda tu stesso con i tuoi occhi! Questo commento non te lo scrivo per riaprire un dibattito, ma solo per farti notare che non è come dici te, ma l'esatto opposto.



Magari inviameli in privato, perché quei forum li conosco, li ho controllati e non ho trovato ciò a cui ti riferisci. Ricordo le prese per il culo di due anni fa quando Gigio era nel suo periodo nero, quello sì.



Manue ha scritto:


> Scusami,
> ma se ti basi sulla media voto di fantagazzetta allora cambia base.
> 
> È palese che fantagazzetta da i voti per simpatia/antipatia,
> ...



Vabbè ma lui preferisce Reina a Gigio ed è addirittura arrivato a dire (ma qui per rispetto nei suoi confronti sono costretto a pensare che stesse scherzando) che Antonio sarebbe quello più forte dei due.

È evidente che su questo calciatore molti giudizi vengano dati solo ed esclusivamente in base all’antipatia generata da quanto successo nell’Estate 2017.

Ricordo ancora i commenti in Genoa-Milan, dove Reina fece una papera che se l’avesse fatta Gigio scartavetrebbero il quarzo con tale errore fino al 2028 minimo...

C’erano commenti del tipo “per arrivare ai livelli di Donnarumma dovrebbe farne una a partita di papere del genere”.


----------



## Manue (26 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Idem io. Infatti se noti, tutti (i pro Donna) fanno finta di non leggere ciò che ho scritto più volte: i fenomeni mettono tutti d'accordo, vedi Sheva, Ibra, Maldini, Messi e compagnia. I veri fenomeni non mettono in disaccordo nessuno, nemmeno i tifosi rivali. Come mai ci sono così tanti pareri discordanti su Gigio? Non sarà mica che Donnarumma non è un fenomeno?
> 
> Io ho giocato a calcio e so cosa significa avere in porta un portiere così discontinuo. Un minuto fa la parata da fenomeno (me ne viene in mente una su Khedira) e l'altro dopo ti prende il gol da paperone. Ma soprattutto il suo difetto più grande; Respinge troppi tiro centralmente! È assurda questa cosa! Questo è un difetto che ha dall'inizio e che non ha mai risolto. Secondo me comunque di offerte vere non ne sono mai arrivate, altrimenti non sarebbe più qui! A questo del Milan non frega nulla, se gli arrivasse un offerta seria da una squadra forte, leverebbe subito le tende, ma non se lo fila nessuno delle big e ripeto: I fenomeni mettono tutti d'accordo.



Tu lo dipingi come uno che fa la parate e la papera nell’arco della stessa partita,
gli errori di questo ragazzo quest’anno si contano su un palmo della mano, 
le parate miracolose che solo lui in Italia può fare, se ne è perso il conto. 
Se non ricordo male solo una decina nel derby di andata dove ci evitò la restituzione del 6-0. 

I fenomeni mettono tutti d’accordo e citi Maldini?

La realtà è che ci sono tifosi che quando si sentono traditi vedono nero, 
non sono più lucidi. 
Il calcio è cambiato, 
se uno vuole andar è giusto che vada, personalmente me ne frego, 
a me interessa che il Milan vinca, non che il Milan vinca con Donnarumma 

Il mio pensiero è che Donnarumma è forte, pertanto non lo metto tra i giocatori da cambiare, 
I problemi sono altri.


----------



## Manue (26 Luglio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Su un noto forum Juventino hanno postato la notizia di un possibile acquisto di Donnarumma con stipendio a 9mln. Il 98% dei commenti è negativo! Su un noto forum interista lo prendono solamente per il chiullo e dicono che è sopravvalutato. Saremmo solo noi quelli divisi? Forse si.... Perché gli altri son molto più compatti nel dire che è sopravvalutato. Se non mi credi, guarda tu stesso con i tuoi occhi! Questo commento non te lo scrivo per riaprire un dibattito, ma solo per farti notare che non è come dici te, ma l'esatto opposto.



Quando ?
Forse l’anno scorso...

Il polacco a Torino vorrebbero cacciarlo per prendere Gigio,
e ci vedono anche una sorta di piacere nell’umiliarci.


----------



## Manue (26 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gli stessi che magari prendono per il culo pure Theo. Su Fognafans ho letto interisti venire perculati da altri perché hanno detto che Theo lo prenderebbero volentieri. Dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Malafede.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Già, sono curioso di fare un contatore del genere e aggiornarlo gara dopo gara, proprio per vedere cosa salta fuori.



si ma se i conti li tieni tu segni "miraacolo" anche nei rinvii dal fondo ahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre del parere che Antonio sia meglio di Gigio, aha. Altro che Reina.



antonio penso che non abbia ancora preso nessun gol al milan, in 3 anni. di certo non ha fatto nessuna papera.
non vedo perchè sia considerato il fratello scarso in effetti.

di certo è più simpatico!


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è solo il portiere del Milan, ma è pure il portiere titolare della Nazionale.
> 
> Gli juventini e interisti che non lo vorrebbero, mi sanno tanto della storia della volpe e dell' uva.



handanovic e scezcoso fanno meno errori e prendono un ingaggio più basso. 
inoltre non credo abbiano mai fatto teatrini per un rinnovo vergognosi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma se i conti li tieni tu segni "miraacolo" anche nei rinvii dal fondo ahahahah



No tranquillo, quel topic sarà pubblico quindi sui miracoli o comunque sugli interventi decisivi ci sarà un “consensus”.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> handanovic e scezcoso fanno meno errori e prendono un ingaggio più basso.
> inoltre non credo abbiano mai fatto teatrini per un rinnovo vergognosi...



Sczesny prende 7 netti, un milione in più di Donnarumma.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Luglio 2020)

Posto qui perché il suo topic è chiuso: che dire, un pagliaccio nello spogliatoio serve sempre 









7 milioni lordi all'anno. Grazie Mirabelli. 

Almeno Donnarumma sai che se lo vendi qualcosa ci recuperi. Ma con Reina son tutti soldi buttati. Il capolavoro, cit.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Luglio 2020)

Io pagherei per venderlo....

Grande Gigio


----------



## Molenko (29 Luglio 2020)

Ti amo. Non lasciarci mai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io pagherei per venderlo....
> 
> Grande Gigio



Ripeto infatti un dato esposto nel topic sulla partita: 12 rigori parati su 33 in carriera *è il dato migliore a livello internazionale.*


----------



## 7vinte (29 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripeto infatti un dato esposto nel topic sulla partita: 12 rigori parati su 33 in carriera *è il dato migliore a livello internazionale.*



In privato l'altro giorno dicevamo che solo Buffon era così forte a 21 anni. Dobbiamo aggiungere che però sui rigori Gigio è nettamente meglio


----------



## davoreb (29 Luglio 2020)

oggi a parte il rigore ha salvato il risultato sul 1-0.

se continua cosi inizia a meritarsi davvero i 6 netti come contributo in campo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In privato l'altro giorno dicevamo che solo Buffon era così forte a 21 anni. Dobbiamo aggiungere che però sui rigori Gigio è nettamente meglio



Vero, Buffon queste medie sui rigori non le ha mai avute.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Luglio 2020)

stasera ancora molto incerto, salvato dalla fortuna in 2 occasioni e punito da un tiro non irresistibile.
sui rigori bene come sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In privato l'altro giorno dicevamo che solo Buffon era così forte a 21 anni. Dobbiamo aggiungere che però sui rigori Gigio è nettamente meglio



buffon da giovane ne parava parecchi. ha smesso a maggio del 2003


----------



## Mika (29 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> buffon da giovane ne parava parecchi. ha smesso a maggio del 2003



Sheva lo ha traumatizzato...


----------



## bmb (30 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stasera ancora molto incerto, salvato dalla fortuna in 2 occasioni e punito da un tiro non irresistibile.
> sui rigori bene come sempre.



Comunque questa crociata inizia ad essere un po' stucchevole. Sarebbe stata carina fosse stata una trollata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Comunque questa crociata inizia ad essere un po' stucchevole. Sarebbe stata carina fosse stata una trollata.



altrettanto.
ragazzi se vi da fastidio la verità c'è il tasto ignora.
con quello potete vivere felici nel vostro mondo di fate ed elfi.

se non arrivano le offerte da 80-120M per il migliore al mondo è solo perchè lui ama il milan e le altre squadre rispettano questa unione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Comunque questa crociata inizia ad essere un po' stucchevole. Sarebbe stata carina fosse stata una trollata.



Sto rivedendo la partita in replica, due paratone, una nel primo tempo sulla punizione e una nel secondo tempo su Quagliarella. Dopodiché il rigore parato. La sto riguardando proprio perché ho detto “magari mi sono perso qualcosa o ero distratto”. Sono al sessantesimo.


----------



## bmb (30 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sto rivedendo la partita in replica, due paratone, una nel primo tempo sulla punizione e una nel secondo tempo su Quagliarella. Dopodiché il rigore parato.



Però sulle prodezze è sempre un po' indeciso. Anche sui rigori, tirati bene o male che siano, è sempre titubante e potrebbe respingerli meglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Però sulle prodezze è sempre un po' indeciso. Anche sui rigori, tirati bene o male che siano, è sempre titubante e potrebbe respingerli meglio.



Potrebbe anche parare tiri fisicamente imparabili (specie per uno di due metri) come quello di Zapata in Milan-Atalanta, oltretutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Luglio 2020)

Ho finito di riguardare la replica della partita. Ho voluto riguardarla pensando di essermi evidentemente perso qualcosa, visto che nel topic sentivo parlare di “due paperone”, e di un Donnarumma “molto incerto”, e si conferma ciò che pensavo: ogni errore di questo ragazzo viene non solo esaltato e pompato fino a farlo diventare chissà cosa, ma addirittura viene moltiplicato. Infatti ha fatto UN errore in tutta la partita, una uscita sbagliata di poco su un cross nel secondo tempo. Fine. Però non si sa come, questo unico errore ininfluente diventa “due paperone”. Obiettività.

Per quanto riguarda le note positive: tre volte decisivo, una nel primo tempo su un missile terra-aria su punizione dal limite e nel secondo tempo su Quagliarella da distanza ravvicinata. Per finire, il rigore parato. Altra cosa: coi piedi si conferma migliorato moltissimo rispetto agli scorsi anni (ma ovviamente gli odiatori di professione non lo dicono). Rimane solo qualche sbavatura ogni tanto sulle uscite ma prima di tutto sono molto più rare rispetto al passato, in secondo luogo ha 21 anni ed è normale che non sia ancora perfetto. Tempo qualche anno massimo e non farà più nemmeno queste sbavature.

E questo è quanto.

Certo che leggere atteggiamenti da portatori di verità da parte di chi si inventa errori che non ci sono, vabbè... fa abbastanza (sor)ridere.

Se penso che poi abbiamo avuto dei cessi totali che facevano *mesi e mesi filati *con prestazioni da 4 per poi venire elogiati per una partita *sufficiente* (e nulla più , vedere i commenti dopo la partita di Bologna a Dicembre su Piatek https://www.milanworld.net/bologna-milan-8-dicembre-2019-ore-20-45-tv-e-streaming-vt83294.html , una partita da 6,5 del cesso in questione, la prima -e l’ultima- preceduta e seguita da prestazioni da Lega Pro) dopo tempo immemore... beh, lì il riso diventa amaro, specie a vedere la disparità di trattamento (ma forse prendere 1,8 milioni e rendere come un giocatore da Lega Pro è meno grave del prendere 6 milioni e rendere come uno dei dieci migliori al mondo nel ruolo a 21 anni).


----------



## Manue (30 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ho finito di riguardare la replica della partita. Ho voluto riguardarla pensando di essermi evidentemente perso qualcosa, visto che nel topic sentivo parlare di “due paperone”, e di un Donnarumma “molto incerto”, e si conferma ciò che pensavo: ogni errore di questo ragazzo viene non solo esaltato e pompato fino a farlo diventare chissà cosa, ma addirittura viene moltiplicato. Infatti ha fatto UN errore in tutta la partita, una uscita sbagliata di poco su un cross nel secondo tempo. Fine. Però non si sa come, questo unico errore ininfluente diventa “due paperone”. Obiettività.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le note positive: tre volte decisivo, una nel primo tempo su un missile terra-aria su punizione dal limite e nel secondo tempo su Quagliarella da distanza ravvicinata. Per finire, il rigore parato. Altra cosa: coi piedi si conferma migliorato moltissimo rispetto agli scorsi anni (ma ovviamente gli odiatori di professione non lo dicono). Rimane solo qualche sbavatura ogni tanto sulle uscite ma prima di tutto sono molto più rare rispetto al passato, in secondo luogo ha 21 anni ed è normale che non sia ancora perfetto. Tempo qualche anno massimo e non farà più nemmeno queste sbavature.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo ormai è così, 
anche nei gruppi whatsapp con amici ci sono due fazioni. 

Io penso che la fazione contraria sia accecata dall’odio verso questo ragazzo nato nel 2017. 

Quando chiedo poi a qualcuno se avesse mai visto diverse partite continue di Scezsney, Handanovic ecc ecc, 
Musso o Cragno, per poter valutare se quei portieri non facessero mai errori di valutazioni, o appoggi coi piedi sbagliato, 
per poter avere una base sui cui giudicare del perché reputano Donnarumma più scarso di questi portieri, 
mi viene risposto “secondo te guardo l’Inter?? O Juve ecc ecc “

E allora di che parliamo?

Per me è forte, 
tutto il resto non conta.

Ognuno per la sua idea e amen, 
questo però prende meno del portiere gobbo ma vale di più.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Luglio 2020)

Portiere di livello assoluto. Una vera fortuna averlo con noi!


----------



## Albijol (30 Luglio 2020)

Migliore stagione a mani basse...e io l'ho sempre criticato! Finalmente l'anno della sua esplosione è arrivato!


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Luglio 2020)

Fenomeno, si mettano il cuore in pace i detrattori *******si per lo stipendio "ingiustificato", questo è già oggi il migliore nel suo ruolo e non può che migliorare. Se resta al Milan farà storia, da rinnovare subito.


----------



## CrisRs (30 Luglio 2020)

Il suo unico problema sono quei 6 milioni. Sicuramente ci sarebbe arrivato a 6 in carriera, ma è stato troppo veloce ad arrivarci. Quindi i suoi errori si notano di più proprio in confronto al costo. Avesse percepito 3 milioni, non sarebbe così. Ma da un 6 milioni netti tutto ha un peso diverso.

resta comunque un fenomeno...


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2020)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> Il suo unico problema sono quei 6 milioni. Sicuramente ci sarebbe arrivato a 6 in carriera, ma è stato troppo veloce ad arrivarci. Quindi i suoi errori si notano di più proprio in confronto al costo. Avesse percepito 3 milioni, non sarebbe così. Ma da un 6 milioni netti tutto ha un peso diverso.
> 
> resta comunque un fenomeno...



Il tuo ragionamento sull'ingaggio è corretto, quei soldi lo hanno catapultato nonostante l'età come un portiere fatto e finito, cosa che non era..ma che sta diventando...Gigio è uno dei pochi al Milan che si possono considerare fenomeni, criticarlo lo trovo ingeneroso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Luglio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento sull'ingaggio è corretto, quei soldi lo hanno catapultato nonostante l'età come un portiere fatto e finito, cosa che non era..ma che sta diventando...Gigio è uno dei pochi al Milan che si possono considerare fenomeni, criticarlo lo trovo ingeneroso.



Nel 2017/2018 ci stava, fece una stagione orribile, obiettivamente. Nel 2018/2019 fece molto meglio, tornò diciamo sugli standard pre-contratto del 2017, ma ancora faceva troppi errori.

Quest’anno che ha fatto una stagione top sotto ogni punto di vista però ce ne vuole di coraggio, per stare lì col fucile puntato ad aspettare ogni errore (ingrandendolo ed esagerandolo) e minimizzare le cose buone.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Agosto 2020)

E tu quando rinnovi? Non bisogna rimandare, o rinnovo o cessione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E tu quando rinnovi? Non bisogna rimandare, o rinnovo o cessione.



Non ci sperare 
Non rilascerà interviste pro Milan


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Settembre 2020)

Di solito cerco di mantenere una certa decenza, ma con lui non riesco. Spero che si spacchi entrambi i crociati, che vada a scadenza e che lo prenda solamente una squadra di serie b.
Infame e m. umana, con me hai chiuso.


----------



## bmb (21 Settembre 2020)

Tra i pali è un drago.


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2020)

Altre 2 belle paratone salvapatemid'animo oggi ma bisognerà cercare di evitare i regali perché quando la difesa è schierata o prendono Kjaer o non segnano mai, come oggi.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Settembre 2020)

Donnarumma non deve saltare nemmeno un minuto di questa stagione, succeda quel che succeda. Altro che i "furboni" che lo metterebbero in tribuna se non rinnova rovinandoci così pure quest'annata che sembra avere presupposti decenti.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Settembre 2020)

Ieri sulla parata a terra ha commesso il solito errore.

Per il resto ordinaria amministrazione.


----------



## Manue (22 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ieri sulla parata a terra ha commesso il solito errore.
> 
> Per il resto ordinaria amministrazione.



Giusto, ha sbagliato a pararla...
avrebbe evitato questo tipo di commenti

Ribadisco, 
l'unico posto dove il ragazzo quando gioca bene e ci mette una pezza, 
viene criticato da qualcuno, è questo.
Sono convinto che quando quel tiro è partito tu stesso l'hai battezzato gol, 
perché da quella distanza a quella velocità, la palla 9 su 10 finisce dentro se passa tra le gambe dei difensori.

Andiamo avanti..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Settembre 2020)

Ieri avevo una paura folle del 2-1... perchè con tanti cambi fatti e duarte-Gabbia dietro temevo la beffa. Gigione è stato super.. spero davvero rinnovo.. questo ci porta almeno 8/10 punti in più a stagione.


----------



## Devil man (22 Settembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Giusto, ha sbagliato a pararla...
> avrebbe evitato questo tipo di commenti
> 
> Ribadisco,
> ...



dopo che ha parato ha urlato " 10 milioniiiiii !!! forzaaa!! "


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

certo che con questo metro di giudizio tutte le volte che scoreggia allora è un "miracolo".

comunque ieri bene dai nessuna incertezza.


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ieri sulla parata a terra ha commesso il solito errore.
> 
> Per il resto ordinaria amministrazione.



Non sempre è possibile pararla e farla uscire lateralmente dall'area piccola, in più quando ti arriva una saetta che parte da dentro l'area di scelte ne puoi fare poche, devi parare e sperare che i centrali stiano facendo il giusto tagliafuori per spazzare il pallone, quindi in quel caso è andata bene.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non sempre è possibile pararla e farla uscire lateralmente dall'area piccola, in più quando ti arriva una saetta che parte da dentro l'area di scelte ne puoi fare poche, devi parare e sperare che i centrali stiano facendo il giusto tagliafuori per spazzare il pallone, quindi in quel caso è andata bene.


Ecco questo è un bel messaggio.

Hai ragione non sempre si può respingere lateralmente e vero quello che dici.

Però se si respinge "sempre" centralmente un problema ci deve essere non pensi?

Si vede che tu non sei innamorato come qualcuno quindi vedi pregi e difetti, ed e un piacere parlare e dialogare


----------



## bmb (22 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ecco questo è un bel messaggio.
> 
> Hai ragione non sempre si può respingere lateralmente e vero quello che dici.
> 
> ...



Se parliamo della parata di ieri, 99 portieri su 100 la palla la prendono in fondo alla rete. In generale invece si, ogni tanto dovrebbe respingere più lateralmente, anche se onestamente tutto ciò che è parabile e qualcosa di più non passa mai.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Settembre 2020)

Su quel tiro ieri un Handanovic avrebbe fatto la statua che guarda il pallone rotolare in rete


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ecco questo è un bel messaggio.
> 
> Hai ragione non sempre si può respingere lateralmente e vero quello che dici.
> 
> ...



Sicuro ma io guardo più al "peso" del tiro, se il tiro arriva da dentro l'area l'importante è prenderla e magari avere sempre una difesa accorta, se il tiro arriva da fuori è tutta un'altra storia invece e lì parare centralmente (col pallone che fa molti metri) è un problema.
Vediamo, ieri ho notato un bel muro lì davanti, tutti posizionati molto bene, se gli avversari non hanno 'sto grande angolo di tiro non segneranno mai, se gli capita il regalo devono essere precisi, ma Gigio è un gatto, non gli darei colpe e rispetto ad altri portieri dà molta più tranquillità soprattutto quando i tiri arrivano da dentro l'area (il che può essere un pregio come un difetto).


----------



## Manue (23 Settembre 2020)

credo che tutti noi l'abbiamo visto dentro quel tiro, 
sottolineare che quel tiro doveva essere respinto lateralmente è un commento in malafede, 
dettato dall'odio per il ragazzo.

Inutile poi venire qui a scrivere, 
chi è innamorato vede solo bla bla bla bla..

i primi a non essere obiettivi sono coloro che odiano il ragazzo, 
c'è poco da fare.

Rimane il fatto che vi ha salvato il fondoschiena, quando l'istante che quel tiro è partito lo spavento vi ha pervaso e il sollievo di vedere il tiro respinto è l'emozione che avete provato.
Grazie al ragazzo che abbiamo in porta.


Amore o odio, non mi interessa, 
se para bene, bravo, 
se para male, non bravo.

Se poi vogliamo parlare dei pregi e difetti, è un'altra cosa, 
ma venire a scrivere "i soliti errori" è da malafede pura, purissima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Settembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> credo che tutti noi l'abbiamo visto dentro quel tiro,
> sottolineare che quel tiro doveva essere respinto lateralmente è un commento in malafede,
> dettato dall'odio per il ragazzo.
> 
> ...



il tiro doveva essere parato ed è stato parato bene. perchè era ravvicinato e non credo si potesse pretendere di più.
ma se un portiere in serie A non prende certi tiri però deve andarsene in serie B. o lega pro.

l'ultima partita non ha fatto errori ed è stato affidabile, cosa che deve fare un ottimo portiere come lui pretende di essere. magari facesse sempre così, sarebbe davvero un top.

non ci vedo i margini per la polemica dall'una o dall'altra parte sta volta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il tiro doveva essere parato ed è stato parato bene. perchè era ravvicinato e non credo si potesse pretendere di più.
> ma se un portiere in serie A non prende certi tiri però deve andarsene in serie B. o lega pro.
> 
> l'ultima partita non ha fatto errori ed è stato affidabile, cosa che deve fare un ottimo portiere come lui pretende di essere. magari facesse sempre così, sarebbe davvero un top.
> ...



A me l’ennesima pantomima per il rinnovo ha dato molto fastidio, e l’ho anche scritto. Però non si può dire che quel tiro l’avrebbe preso qualunque portiere di Serie A, dai. Non scherziamo.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Settembre 2020)

Per Manue

Quindi ,il fatto che respinge sempre ma proprio sempre centralmente è un dato di fatto non me lo invento io,però tu sei libero di pensarla come vuoi non ti dico mica per questo che sei in malafede .semplicemente perché la pensiamo in modo diverso.

Adesso per chiudere gentilmente sei pregato di saltare i miei messaggi,come io farò con i tuoi,ma se proprio non resisti ti poni con termini più educati..... Grazie


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A me l’ennesima pantomima per il rinnovo ha dato molto fastidio, e l’ho anche scritto. Però non si può dire che quel tiro l’avrebbe preso qualunque portiere di Serie A, dai. Non scherziamo.


Il tiro era piuttosto centrale ,negli anni 80/90 questi tiri sarebbero stati parati con i piedi, penso che ti ricordi di Garella


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A me l’ennesima pantomima per il rinnovo ha dato molto fastidio, e l’ho anche scritto. Però non si può dire che quel tiro l’avrebbe preso qualunque portiere di Serie A, dai. Non scherziamo.



può anche non prenderlo ma allora si tratta di errore per uno da serie A. per me...


----------



## Manue (23 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per Manue
> 
> *Quindi ,il fatto che respinge sempre ma proprio sempre centralmente è un dato di fatto non me lo invento io*,però tu sei libero di pensarla come vuoi non ti dico mica per questo che sei in malafede .semplicemente perché la pensiamo in modo diverso.
> 
> Adesso per chiudere gentilmente sei pregato di saltare i miei messaggi,come io farò con i tuoi,ma se proprio non resisti ti poni con termini più educati..... Grazie



Premesso che la maleducazione nei miei messaggi è assente, 
ti rispondo dicendo che siamo in un forum e, sempre rispettando l'altra persona, 
non ignorerò mai nessuno se riterrò necessario rispondere ad un post.

Qualora sarò ritenuto maleducato, o qualsiasi altro sentimento negativo, 
l'Admin mi bannerà, ne sono sicuro.

Pertanto, 
dal mio punto di vista, al prossimo post.

ah, rispondendo al grasseto, 
è già tanto che l'ha preso quel tiro... la respinta non poteva che essere un pò a casaccio...
quello che dici, 
è un discorso che esula assolutamente dalla parata contro il Bologna.


----------



## Manue (23 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il tiro doveva essere parato ed è stato parato bene. perchè era ravvicinato e non credo si potesse pretendere di più.
> ma se un portiere in serie A non prende certi tiri però deve andarsene in serie B. o lega pro.
> 
> l'ultima partita non ha fatto errori ed è stato affidabile, cosa che deve fare un ottimo portiere come lui pretende di essere. magari facesse sempre così, sarebbe davvero un top.
> ...



perfetto, 
ma potevi anche sottolinearlo nel post di chi sai tu.

Io sentivo l'esigenza di dover dissentire dal suo punto di vista, 
siamo in un forum dopotutto...
Se siamo qui è anche perché abbiamo il tempo per poterlo fare, 
ci sta esporre le proprie idee.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Settembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> perfetto,
> ma potevi anche sottolinearlo nel post di chi sai tu.
> 
> Io sentivo l'esigenza di dover dissentire dal suo punto di vista,
> ...



ma infatti figurati ho risposto a te perchè ho aggiunto anche la 1a parte. se uno parla normalmente io anche se dissento lo accetto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Settembre 2020)

La partita non l'ho vista, mi sono arrivati un po' di Messi su whatsapp di sfottó verso Donnarumma. Non ci credevo a ciò che dicevano, ma guardando un video su youtube... Mamma mia ma che gol assurdo ha preso? Per me questo è un errore di disattenzione, ma è un vero veramente troppo grave persino per lui, che ok sarà abituato a far papere, ma questo è troppo anche per sto mercenario. Poi una parata normale sul primo palo verso il finale, non riscatta mica un errore del genere. Assurdo dai


----------



## Manue (24 Settembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La partita non l'ho vista, mi sono arrivati un po' di Messi su whatsapp di sfottó verso Donnarumma. Non ci credevo a ciò che dicevano, ma guardando un video su youtube... Mamma mia ma che gol assurdo ha preso? Per me questo è un errore di disattenzione, ma è un vero veramente troppo grave persino per lui, che ok sarà abituato a far papere, ma questo è troppo anche per sto mercenario. Poi una parata normale sul primo palo verso il finale, non riscatta mica un errore del genere. Assurdo dai



Doveva pararla non c’è dubbio. 
Addirittura un giro di messaggi whatsapp però mi sembra esagerato...

Non è una di quelle papere clamorose,
Si è visto di peggio, tipo uscita a farfalle nel derby


----------



## Molenko (24 Settembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La partita non l'ho vista, mi sono arrivati un po' di Messi su whatsapp di sfottó verso Donnarumma. Non ci credevo a ciò che dicevano, ma guardando un video su youtube... Mamma mia ma che gol assurdo ha preso? Per me questo è un errore di disattenzione, ma è un vero veramente troppo grave persino per lui, che ok sarà abituato a far papere, ma questo è troppo anche per sto mercenario. Poi una parata normale sul primo palo verso il finale, non riscatta mica un errore del genere. Assurdo dai



Ma piantala, cammina. L'unico topic uppato per parlarne male anche quando è decisivo, che robe devo leggere ogni volta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Settembre 2020)

Stasera male sul secondo goal, molto male. Ma si riscatta nel finale, quella parata non era affatto facile. Voto 5,5.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Settembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La partita non l'ho vista, mi sono arrivati un po' di Messi su whatsapp di sfottó verso Donnarumma. Non ci credevo a ciò che dicevano, ma guardando un video su youtube... Mamma mia ma che gol assurdo ha preso? Per me questo è un errore di disattenzione, ma è un vero veramente troppo grave persino per lui, che ok sarà abituato a far papere, ma questo è troppo anche per sto mercenario. *Poi una parata normale *sul primo palo verso il finale, non riscatta mica un errore del genere. Assurdo dai



Una parata normale? chiunque abbia giocato in porta almeno una volta nella vita sa la difficoltà di quella parata.. tuffo sul primo palo quando si è coperti da più giocatori e si vede la palla all'ultimo.. ah, è sceso in un nano secondo ed è quasi 2 metri.. paratona


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Settembre 2020)

Sarà il silenzio di san siro, ma a me sembra sempre piu leader. Inoltre mi pare migliorato tantissimo coi piedi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Una parata normale? chiunque abbia giocato in porta solo una volta nella vita sa la difficoltà di quella parata.. tuffo sul primo palo quando si è coperti da piu giocatori e la si vede all'ultimo.. ah, è sceso in mezzo secondo ed è quasi 2 metri.. paratona



Quoto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Una parata normale? chiunque abbia giocato in porta almeno una volta nella vita sa la difficoltà di quella parata.. tuffo sul primo palo quando si è coperti da più giocatori e si vede la palla all'ultimo.. ah, è sceso in un nano secondo ed è quasi 2 metri.. paratona



Una parata normale per un portiere di Serie A ovviamente. La stessa parata l'ho vista fare anche a Consigli e Mirante eh. Ed io a differenza della maggior parte qua dentro, ho giocato a calcio per una vita in squadra. 

P.S: Se 99 sta a identificare il tuo anno di nascita, cammina te. Tu il Milan vero manco l'hai visto. 



Manue ha scritto:


> Doveva pararla non c’è dubbio.
> Addirittura un giro di messaggi whatsapp però mi sembra esagerato...
> 
> Non è una di quelle papere clamorose,
> Si è visto di peggio, tipo uscita a farfalle nel derby



Messaggi sfottó tra amici ovviamente. Non è una papera clamorosa, è un errore assurdo di disattenzione però.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Settembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Una parata normale per un portiere di Serie A ovviamente. La stessa parata l'ho vista fare anche a Consigli e Mirante eh. Ed io a differenza della maggior parte qua dentro, ho giocato a calcio per una vita in squadra.
> 
> P.S: Se 99 sta a identificare il tuo anno di nascita, cammina te. Tu il Milan vero manco l'hai visto.



Messaggio da bulletto, complimenti.
All'altro tizio che è quasi 60enne però non hai risposto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Settembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La partita non l'ho vista, mi sono arrivati un po' di Messi su whatsapp di sfottó verso Donnarumma. Non ci credevo a ciò che dicevano, ma guardando un video su youtube... Mamma mia ma che gol assurdo ha preso? Per me questo è un errore di disattenzione, ma è un vero veramente troppo grave persino per lui, che ok sarà abituato a far papere, ma questo è troppo anche per sto mercenario. Poi una parata normale sul primo palo verso il finale, non riscatta mica un errore del genere. Assurdo dai



oggi parecchia gente si nasconderà...

non c'è da stupirsi perchè di questi errori ne fa spessissimo. si perde la posizione come i bambini a 10 anni. ormai era fuori dalla porta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stasera male sul secondo goal, molto male. Ma si riscatta nel finale, quella parata non era affatto facile. Voto 5,5.



stasera è da 3. stava per regalare la qualificazione


----------



## Raryof (24 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sarà il silenzio di san siro, ma a me sembra sempre piu leader. Inoltre mi pare migliorato tantissimo coi piedi



Cresciuto molto coi piedi, è diventato un mezzo regista difensivo e dà sempre l'appoggio corretto dietro, con più qualità a cc è più semplice anche per lui ma è migliorato molto devo dire, soprattutto quando cerca l'esterno di fascia che si allarga.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stasera è da 3. stava per regalare la qualificazione



È sempre da 3, come i milioni per cui dovremmo venderlo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stasera è da 3. stava per regalare la qualificazione



Non esageriamo dai.

Se è vero che quel goal poteva costarci caro è altrettanto vero che ne ha salvato un altro tutto meno che facile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo dai.
> 
> Se è vero che quel goal poteva costarci caro è altrettanto vero che ne ha salvato un altro tutto meno che facile.



facile no ma doverosa per un portiere di livello medio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Settembre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> È sempre da 3, come i milioni per cui dovremmo venderlo



non sempre, ma stasera si. fa troppe cappelle.


----------



## Kayl (24 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo dai.
> 
> Se è vero che quel goal poteva costarci caro è altrettanto vero che ne ha salvato un altro tutto meno che facile.



guarda che era già accucciato con le braccia lungo le gambe, ha dovuto spostare la mano di 20 centimetri per prendere quella palla. Con quelle premesse farsi infilare sul primo palo sarebbe stata una papera colossale.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Settembre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Messaggio da bulletto, complimenti.
> All'altro tizio che è quasi 60enne però non hai risposto.



All'altro tizio quale? Io ho risposto a chi mi ha citato.
Non è essere bulli, è dire le cose come stanno. Nei due anni magici, Dida mangia in testa a Donnarumma con una mano e con gli occhi chiusi. Una persona che non ha mai vissuto il Milan vero, non potrà mai sapere com'era. Non puo' capire che il Milan avrebbe preso a calci nel di dietro un portiere buono, ma sopravvalutato come Gigio. Ed è proprio perché ho sempre giocato a calcio che so bene quando sbaglia Donnarumma.
L'errore di oggi come ho già detto è di distrazione, perché è esagerato e privo di senso pure per lui, ma non lo crocifiggo per questo, sono le papere che mi fanno imbestialire non una distrazione che ci puo' stare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2020)

Alcuni di voi si meriterebbero Abbiati


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Settembre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Messaggio da bulletto, complimenti.
> All'altro tizio che è quasi 60enne però non hai risposto.



Fermo lì, chi sarebbe il quasi 60enne?

Io ne ho fatti 53 a Luglio, aspettate almeno altri cinque anni prima di darmi per quasi sessantenne, diamine.


----------



## bmb (25 Settembre 2020)

Tanta, troppa gente, che meriterebbe di andare in giro con Diego Lopez, Agazzi, Storari, Amelia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Settembre 2020)

Siamo l'unica tifoseria al mondo che dopo una partita vinta seppur troppo sofferta invece di voler acquistare giocatori forti per migliorare chiede la testa di quelli forti che abbiamo in squadra. Masochismo allo stato puro. Forza Gigio clicca su ignora e passa oltre.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> All'altro tizio quale? Io ho risposto a chi mi ha citato.
> Non è essere bulli, è dire le cose come stanno. Nei due anni magici, Dida mangia in testa a Donnarumma con una mano e con gli occhi chiusi. Una persona che non ha mai vissuto il Milan vero, non potrà mai sapere com'era. Non puo' capire che il Milan avrebbe preso a calci nel di dietro un portiere buono, ma sopravvalutato come Gigio. Ed è proprio perché ho sempre giocato a calcio che so bene quando sbaglia Donnarumma.
> L'errore di oggi come ho già detto è di distrazione, perché è esagerato e privo di senso pure per lui, ma non lo crocifiggo per questo, sono le papere che mi fanno imbestialire non una distrazione che ci puo' stare.



qual'è il saving ratio di Donnarumma rispetto agli altri portieri? Visto che giochi a calcio, baserai le tue valutazioni anche su dati oggettivi e non solo opinioni personali, e questo è il principale indice utilizzato per valutare un portiere.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> All'altro tizio quale? Io ho risposto a chi mi ha citato.
> Non è essere bulli, è dire le cose come stanno. Nei due anni magici, Dida mangia in testa a Donnarumma con una mano e con gli occhi chiusi. Una persona che non ha mai vissuto il Milan vero, non potrà mai sapere com'era. Non puo' capire che il Milan avrebbe preso a calci nel di dietro un portiere buono, ma sopravvalutato come Gigio. Ed è proprio perché ho sempre giocato a calcio che so bene quando sbaglia Donnarumma.
> L'errore di oggi come ho già detto è di distrazione, perché è esagerato e privo di senso pure per lui, ma non lo crocifiggo per questo, sono le papere che mi fanno imbestialire non una distrazione che ci puo' stare.



Sai che la pensiamo allo stesso modo.

Su una cosa però non concordo: tu non giustifichi la papera ma giustifichi la distrazione, assolutamente no.

La Distrazione come errore di fondo è molto ma molto più grave.

Una parata fatta male può succedere,l'importante è che non sia un errore tecnico reiterato.

La distrazione invece è di una gravità inaudita, per un portiere non essere presente all'interno di una partita mentalmente è una cosa inammissibile.

A chi pensa? Al campo di margherite? Alla sua porsche ? A chi?.

Abbiamo vinto quindi tutto va bene,altro errore le cose si correggono quando vanno bene perché quando vanno male è già troppo tardi


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qual'è il saving ratio di Donnarumma rispetto agli altri portieri? Visto che giochi a calcio, baserai le tue valutazioni anche su dati oggettivi e non solo opinioni personali, e questo è il principale indice utilizzato per valutare un portiere.



Scusa,cose significa saving ratio?


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sai che la pensiamo allo stesso modo.
> 
> Su una cosa però non concordo: tu non giustifichi la papera ma giustifichi la distrazione, assolutamente no.
> 
> ...



lo stesso errore di napoli e fiorentina. li non è andata bene. anche all'europeo u21 di qualche anno fa, quando gli lanciarono i dollari, fece lo stesso numero e uscimmo anche per colpa sua.


----------



## Manue (25 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo stesso errore di napoli e fiorentina. li non è andata bene. anche all'europeo u21 di qualche anno fa, quando gli lanciarono i dollari, fece lo stesso numero e uscimmo anche per colpa sua.



Ieri ha sbagliato, 
sul colpo di testa ha fatto quello che doveva fare e qualsiasi portiere avrebbe preso.

Tirare in ballo l'europeo U21 però non è necessario, 
sai in che condizioni giocava quelle partite.
Chi gli lanciava i dollari era peggio di lui però, avrebbe meritato di essere preso e riempito di schiaffi fino a che le mani non facevano male... e non per il ragazzo, ognuno pensi come vuole, ma per lo spettacolo osceno a livello mondiale.
E' calcio, solo calcio.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2020)

Io vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse come mai se un errore lo fa Gabbia, ad esempio, viene massacrato, che è appena arrivato e prende roba tipo 1/30 dello stipendio, mentre per questo sempre tutto è giustificato. Tutto, osceni teatrini compresi.

Se Gabbia fa un intervento nessuno lo nota. Viene notato l'errore.

Se Donnaroomma fa una parata, apriti cielo. E' il suo mestiere, eh.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Scusa,cose significa saving ratio?



% di parate su tiri totali. Per avere valenza statistica vengono utilizzate le medie di almeno 3 stagioni, così da avere una % su centinaia di tiri. Allison e Courtois sono primi con 76-77%.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ieri ha sbagliato,
> sul colpo di testa ha fatto quello che doveva fare e qualsiasi portiere avrebbe preso.
> 
> Tirare in ballo l'europeo U21 però non è necessario,
> ...



tecnicamente è lo stesso errore. poi il contorno è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse come mai se un errore lo fa Gabbia, ad esempio, viene massacrato, che è appena arrivato e prende roba tipo 1/30 dello stipendio, mentre per questo sempre tutto è giustificato. Tutto, osceni teatrini compresi.
> 
> Se Gabbia fa un intervento nessuno lo nota. Viene notato l'errore.
> 
> Se Donnaroomma fa una parata, apriti cielo. E' il suo mestiere, eh.



eheheheh è quel che cerco di capire anche io.

figli e figliastri. poi se critichi ti vengono a dire che non sei milanista.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo stesso errore di napoli e fiorentina. li non è andata bene. anche all'europeo u21 di qualche anno fa, quando gli lanciarono i dollari, fece lo stesso numero e uscimmo anche per colpa sua.



Infatti.

Gli errori sono sempre gli stessi.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> % di parate su tiri totali. Per avere valenza statistica vengono utilizzate le medie di almeno 3 stagioni, così da avere una % su centinaia di tiri. Allison e Courtois sono primi con 76-77%.



Ah OK Grazie.

Statisticamente e stato l'anno scorso? Non ricordo,Donnarumma aveva la peggiore percentuale della serie a, ogni 2 tiri un gol.


----------



## Manue (25 Settembre 2020)

La domanda può essere anche posta al contrario, 
perché quando Donnarumma fa una grande parata che ci salva le chiappe, 
non viene mai esaltato dai Donnarumma Haters ?


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse come mai se un errore lo fa Gabbia, ad esempio, viene massacrato, che è appena arrivato e prende roba tipo 1/30 dello stipendio, mentre per questo sempre tutto è giustificato. Tutto, osceni teatrini compresi.
> 
> Se Gabbia fa un intervento nessuno lo nota. Viene notato l'errore.
> 
> Se Donnaroomma fa una parata, apriti cielo. E' il suo mestiere, eh.



L'amore.... L'amore.


----------



## Manue (25 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ah OK Grazie.
> 
> Statisticamente e stato l'anno scorso? Non ricordo,Donnarumma aveva la peggiore percentuale della serie a, ogni 2 tiri un gol.



Ma perché?
poi mi chiedi di non risponderti...
ma come si fa a non rispondere ad una roba del genere??

Cioè ogni 2 tiri 1 gol? 
O il Milan subiva pochi tiri, oppure tu hai detto una beeeeeeep.

Nel 2019 Donnarumma è stato il portiere con il rating più alto a livello europeo.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Settembre 2020)

Secondo me Donnarumma compie degli errori e se ne può discutere come si discute di quelli di tutti gli altri giocatori. Fatto questo uno cerca di giudicare nel complesso. Fino adesso si sono giocate 3 partite e il rendimento di Donnarumma per me è molto buono. Quello della scorsa stagione nel complesso è stato molto buono. Questi sono i fatti. Detto da me che se decidessi io avrei cercato di darlo via già da almeno 2 stagioni a cifre anche molto inferiori al suo valore (probabilmente ridicole per molti) per motivi contrattuali ed economici. Ma questo non mi impedisce di essere obiettivo e giudicare dal punto di vista tecnico. La speranza adesso è che possa giocare tranquillo fino a fine stagione e poi si vedrà.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> La domanda può essere anche posta al contrario,
> perché quando Donnarumma fa una grande parata che ci salva le chiappe,
> non viene mai esaltato dai Donnarumma Haters ?



Non mi citi ma immagino sia riferito al mio post.

Io non sono un Donnarumma hater. E sono in grado di capire quando fa un bella parata (tante) ed errori (vari). Non ho mai detto che è scarso, tutt'altro, ma deve ancora migliorarsi in tanti aspetti.

Quello che dà fastidio, ma guarda un po', è l'atteggiamento e l'inquadramento economico, che non è assolutamente in linea con lo specchio della nostra situazione. Voi vi perdete in tecnicismi e centimetri di posizionamento.

Se ADESSO cominciava a prendere qualche milione in più, nessuno avrebbe fiatato. Ma è DA PIU' DI 3 ANNI che prende uno sproposito e ci tiene sulla gogna, perciò non mi va di farne un semidio. Intanto non siamo ancora in CL, per la cronaca, con cotanto portiere.


----------



## Manue (25 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi citi ma immagino sia riferito al mio post.
> 
> Io non sono un Donnarumma hater. E sono in grado di capire quando fa un bella parata (tante) ed errori (vari). Non ho mai detto che è scarso, tutt'altro, ma deve ancora migliorarsi in tanti aspetti.
> 
> ...



Non era riferito a te in realtà...

Ovviamente la CL non dipende dal portiere...ma lui in CL può starci benissimo.

Quello che per me ha dell'incredibile, 
è che solo qui, su questo forum di milanisti, continuiamo a parlare di stipendi.
Solo noi...
quando dovremmo solo parlare del Donnarumma portiere.

I gobbi hanno stipendi incredibili, ma nessuno muove critiche ai propri beniamini a livello finanziario, 
gli interisti idem...

noi, solo noi.

Sono anni che facciamo ridere, 
ma siamo caduti cosi in basso da dove sottolineare lo stipendio di un giocatore.

Stiamo facendo il gioco del suo procuratore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2020)

Quante chiacchiere sul nulla...è un portiere fenomenale a 21 anni....può solo migliorare perchè qualche errore lo fa e non è un robot, ma signori miei: 21 ANNI....non siate ridicoli


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi citi ma immagino sia riferito al mio post.
> 
> Io non sono un Donnarumma hater. E sono in grado di capire quando fa un bella parata (tante) ed errori (vari). Non ho mai detto che è scarso, tutt'altro, ma deve ancora migliorarsi in tanti aspetti.
> 
> ...



Doveva andare lui in attacco a segnare dato che da 10 anni a questa parte in attacco abbiamo avuto gente che non segna manco con le mani?


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non era riferito a te in realtà...
> 
> Ovviamente la CL non dipende dal portiere...ma lui in CL può starci benissimo.
> 
> ...



Ah ok, sembrava diretto a me.

Comunque, sono costretto a essere ironico, banale e stucchevole. Mi spiace, non vorrei, io ti stimo pure come utente. E non penso che ne parliamo solo noi, lo faranno tutti, non penso che siamo speciali da questo punto di vista.

Detto questo, allora prendiamo Messi, Modric e Mbappé, che ti devo dire.

Sembra che chi critica gli stipendi sia invidioso. Se guadagna tanto buon per lui, a me piacerebbe che all'AC Milan 1899 guadagnassero tutti tanto e bene, vuol dire che siamo ritornati un top club.

Ma adesso la storia è diversa. E purtroppo lo stipendio sono soldi che escono dalle casse del Milan e proibiscono l'acquisto di altri giocatori. A me piacerebbe avere più margini per acquistare anche altri giocatori, detto onestamente. Specialmente adesso che ci mancano ali, centrali e terzini.



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Doveva andare lui in attacco a segnare dato che da 10 anni a questa parte in attacco abbiamo avuto gente che non segna manco con le mani?



Non ti seguo, amico. Ma nemmeno un po'. Devi scusarmi ma non ti seguo. Ci doveva stare Colombo a prendere quei due goals?


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non era riferito a te in realtà...
> 
> Ovviamente la CL non dipende dal portiere...ma lui in CL può starci benissimo.
> 
> ...



ma non è vero, tutti parlano di stipendi... è una parte importante del calcio ormai. se li dai a lui non li dai ad un altro. poi non ti puoi lamentare se giochi con gabbia e castillejo.

tra l'altro si, sono un hater. mi faccio coinvolgere dal tipo di persona oltre che dal livello del giocatore. 
ma il giudizio rimane separato.
il giudizio umano è sotto al materazzi, mi fa veramente schifo.
il giudizio tecnico è buono ma non ottimo.
il giudizio finanziario è un mezzo disastro. 

per me...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Quante chiacchiere sul nulla...è un portiere fenomenale a 21 anni....può solo migliorare perchè qualche errore lo fa e non è un robot, ma signori miei: 21 ANNI....non siate ridicoli



è vero, sarà un problema di qualcun'altro tesserne le lodi dal prossimo anno.
noi siamo serviti da incubatrice.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah ok, sembrava diretto a me.
> 
> Comunque, sono costretto a essere ironico, banale e stucchevole. Mi spiace, non vorrei, io ti stimo pure come utente. E non penso che ne parliamo solo noi, lo faranno tutti, non penso che siamo speciali da questo punto di vista.
> 
> ...



non è difficile...hai detto che non siamo in champions malgrado Donnarumma...io ti ho risposto che era il resto della squadra a non funzionare...sicuramente il portiere è stato l'ultimissimo dei nostri problemi...anzi, direi proprio un non problema


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero, sarà un problema di qualcun'altro tesserne le lodi dal prossimo anno.
> noi siamo serviti da incubatrice.



speriamo di no..


----------



## Devil man (25 Settembre 2020)

Io mi fido di Paolo dopo che ha detto che per Donnarumma c'è tempo non me ne preoccupo più, e mi godo le partite da tantissimo tempo non si giocavamo così bene...


----------



## Manue (25 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non è vero, tutti parlano di stipendi... è una parte importante del calcio ormai. se li dai a lui non li dai ad un altro. poi non ti puoi lamentare se giochi con gabbia e castillejo.
> 
> tra l'altro si, sono un hater. mi faccio coinvolgere dal tipo di persona oltre che dal livello del giocatore.
> ma il giudizio rimane separato.
> ...



Capito, 
beh sui giudizi personali io non metto becco, 
ognuno la deve pensare come vuole, ci mancherebbe.

Io ho smesso di "fidarmi" dei giocatori da Shevchenko 2006...una ferita troppo grande.
Per me il coinvolgimento sentimentale non ci sarà più.

Certamente valuterò i giocatori, se uno non è da Milan o meno, 
cose così.

Ma comportamenti in società, soldi, voglia di andare altrove, 
fate quel che volete, non mi interessa.

Certo mi piacerebbe fossero tutti come Tonali, ad esempio, 
ma mi tengo anche i Donnarumma con un procuratore che è peggio di uno strozzino.
E se domani Gigio andrà alla Juve, non farà altro che confermare il tuo punto di vista su di lui.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Settembre 2020)

Non cito per comodità, ma cerco di rispondere a tutti. Al caro collega di Forum che la pensa come me: È vero che l'errore di distrazione è molto serio, ma capita a tutti. Se il portiere fa poche papere e una volta all'anno è sulla luna per non so bene quale motivo, lo lascio anche passare, ma le papere continue e ripetitive no.
Fa anche interventi assurdi, ma è questo il problema. È capace di fare una parata impossibile e il tiro dopo di prendere gol sul primo palo come un fosse! 
C'è chi ha citato addirittura Abbiati. Cristian non aveva i lampi di talento di Donnarumma ma non faceva nemmeno le sue papere assurde. Di polenta ne deve ancora mangiare Donnarumma per arrivare ai livelli di Abbiati. Poi il giorno in cui andrà al Real Madrid, vincerà una Liga (se non sbaglio) da titolare, potrà anche essere paragonato a Diego Lopez. Fino a prova contraria, le altre tifoserie NON ce lo invidiano e chissà come mai è così tanto fenomeno che nessuna big è arrivato a cercarlo. Se Donnarumma è ancora al Milan è solo perché le squadre forti non lo vogliono, fine dei giochi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Capito,
> beh sui giudizi personali io non metto becco,
> ognuno la deve pensare come vuole, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> ...



non so se i ladri gli daranno così tanti soldi, ma penso che lui andrà dove gli offrono un cent in più e se può andarsene a zero per guadagnare un altro cent allora ci proverà in ogni modo.


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Settembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fermo lì, chi sarebbe il quasi 60enne?
> 
> Io ne ho fatti 53 a Luglio, aspettate almeno altri cinque anni prima di darmi per quasi sessantenne, diamine.



Lol, spero non ti sia offeso. 

Ricordavo che avevi detto che ne avevi 57, my bad.


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Settembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> All'altro tizio quale? Io ho risposto a chi mi ha citato.
> Non è essere bulli, è dire le cose come stanno. Nei due anni magici, Dida mangia in testa a Donnarumma con una mano e con gli occhi chiusi. Una persona che non ha mai vissuto il Milan vero, non potrà mai sapere com'era. Non puo' capire che il Milan avrebbe preso a calci nel di dietro un portiere buono, ma sopravvalutato come Gigio. Ed è proprio perché ho sempre giocato a calcio che so bene quando sbaglia Donnarumma.
> L'errore di oggi come ho già detto è di distrazione, perché è esagerato e privo di senso pure per lui, ma non lo crocifiggo per questo, sono le papere che mi fanno imbestialire non una distrazione che ci puo' stare.



Proprio Dida, un portiere che ha vissuto due anni magici ma che prima (Leeds, la più eclatante) e dopo (non sto qui ad elencarle, ma quella del 2010 contro il Real ha del clamoroso) ha fatto una quantità di papere disastrose. Post Atene gli venne pure rinnovato il contratto a cifre altissime per l'epoca, se non ricordo male a 4 milioni. La cifra potrà non essere giusta, ma ricordo le varie ingiurie che si leggevano sul vecchio forum.

Gigio a 21 anni è uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo. Sbaglia, come tutti, ma non rendersi conto del talento e che forse è il miglior portiere che il Milan abbia avuto negli ultimi 20, se non 30, anni è da miopi.


----------



## Kayl (27 Settembre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Proprio Dida, un portiere che ha vissuto due anni magici ma che prima (Leeds, la più eclatante) e dopo (non sto qui ad elencarle, ma quella del 2010 contro il Real ha del clamoroso) ha fatto una quantità di papere disastrose. Post Atene gli venne pure rinnovato il contratto a cifre altissime per l'epoca, se non ricordo male a 4 milioni. La cifra potrà non essere giusta, ma ricordo le varie ingiurie che si leggevano sul vecchio forum.
> 
> Gigio a 21 anni è uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo. Sbaglia, come tutti, ma non rendersi conto del talento e che forse è il miglior portiere che il Milan abbia avuto negli ultimi 20, se non 30, anni è da miopi.



Dida post petardo un disastro, poi l’ultimo anno da titolare fece belle partite, ricordo una paratona in tuffo da un lato con la palla in direzione opposta parata con la mano di richiamo (credo la stessa dove Nesta fece due gol)


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Settembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Dida post petardo un disastro, poi l’ultimo anno da titolare fece belle partite, ricordo una paratona in tuffo da un lato con la palla in direzione opposta parata con la mano di richiamo (credo la stessa dove Nesta fece due gol)



Alternò sempre ottime parate a papere clamorose, talvolta anche nella stessa partita. Anche nella citata gara del 2010 contro il Real ne fece un paio almeno ottime, pur regalando un gol. Il discorso è che non dava sicurezza, anche perché ormai era attempato. 
La gara di cui tu parli era un Chievo-Milan, quella fu effettivamente una parata pazzesca.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Settembre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Lol, spero non ti sia offeso.
> 
> Ricordavo che avevi detto che ne avevi 57, my bad.



Ahahahahahaha no, tranquillo, nessuna offesa. Ma ricordavi male, non sono certo abituato ad aumentarmi gli anni.


----------



## sipno (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ieri vi è sembrato uno da 6 milioni?
Alla fine è parso il salvatore della patria ma io non sono stato contento.

Probabilmente sui gol non poteva farci nulla, ma ultimamente prendiamo gol alle sole occasioni lasciate agli avversari...
Ieri 100% di gol presi sui tiri degli avversari... 

E i rigori? Sento dire che è bravissimo, ma parliamone.

Forse lo scorso anno ha parato tanti rigori, ma mi soffermerei a parlare di come li affronta.

Se uno è un bravo tiratore, ovvero uno di quelli che è capace di aspettare il movimento fregherà sempre Gigio che si muove sempre in anticipo, infatti ieri è stato quasi sempre spiazzato.

Per fortuna all'ultimo rigore ha deciso di aspettare e l'ha parata.

Comunque questo difetto glielo avevo riconosciuto fin da quella estate che poi sancì la sua titolarità nel milan con Miha... Vidi subito uno che si buttava in anticipo e che sarebbe stato fregato da quelli che sanno attendere.

Cosa che può migliorare ma deve farlo subito perchè impareranno a conoscerlo e ieri quelli del Rio sembravano conoscerlo alla perfezione.

Tutto qui... Caro gigio, ne hai pappa da mangiare prima di valere 6 milioni l'anno.


----------



## Wetter (2 Ottobre 2020)

E comunque,per quanto possa piacere o no,Mister 6 Milioni l'anno con una parata ce ne ha fatti incassare 15 di milioni (Tanto vale l'accesso all'EL)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ieri vi è sembrato uno da 6 milioni?
> Alla fine è parso il salvatore della patria ma io non sono stato contento.
> 
> Probabilmente sui gol non poteva farci nulla, ma ultimamente prendiamo gol alle sole occasioni lasciate agli avversari...
> ...



Invece secondo me alla sua età è già nella top10 dei più forti al mondo e sono felicissimo di averlo. Diciamo che un milioncino in meno (o due) schifo non farebbe ma tant'è. Ma è una mia MODESTISSIMA opinione


----------



## Kayl (3 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ieri vi è sembrato uno da 6 milioni?
> Alla fine è parso il salvatore della patria ma io non sono stato contento.
> 
> Probabilmente sui gol non poteva farci nulla, ma ultimamente prendiamo gol alle sole occasioni lasciate agli avversari...
> ...



Ci ha messo 11 tiri per capire che contro l'avversario che lo guarda doveva fintare di andare da una parte, infatti col loro difensore biondo platino che lo guardava, quando era ad un passo dal pallone Donnarumma ha fintato di preparare un tuffo alla sua sinistra, subito dopo quello ha abbassato lo sguardo e calciato sul centro-destra, facilitando la parata di Donnarumma che stava andando proprio da quella parte. Tutte le altre volte si muoveva sempre mentre l'avversario lo fissava. Deve imparare a stare fermo fino a quando il tiratore sta calciando o appunto fare finte o qualche movimento per disorientarlo. Può permettersi di fare entrambe le cose proprio perché è veloce nell'andare giù, deve imparare ad essere più freddo anziché basarsi solo sull'istinto, un portiere deve anche sapere giocare psicologicamente col tiratore o con la freddezza o con le distrazioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> E comunque,per quanto possa piacere o no,Mister 6 Milioni l'anno con una parata ce ne ha fatti incassare 15 di milioni (Tanto vale l'accesso all'EL)



ma se ha preso 2 gol su 2 tiri e parato 1 rigore su 12??????

come dico sempre questo anche quando fa schifo si trova la scusa per incensarlo. poi neanche avesse giocato da solo... se c'ero io in porta la partita finiva prima forse, ovviamente per noi.

dimenticavo che ha sbagliato pure il rigore..........


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Non ho visto la partita quindi solo solo azioni salienti.

Sul primo gol sembra la fotocopia del gol di Hauge, la palla gli passa sopra la testa,sembra quasi scansarsi.

Sul secondo gol le colpe sono evidenti, perde completamente il senso della porta, troppo vicino al primo palo lasciando 6 metri di porta completamente sguarnita.

Donnarumma non fa mai quel passo in avanti per stringere la porta quando stanno per tirare...mai.

Come dice sipno vogliamo parlare dei rigori.

Descritto come "pararigori" solo nelle nostre fantasie, ha bisogno di 10 rigori per pararne uno!??

Quindi non e questo fantomatico parrigori o no?

Sui rigori fa un errore fondamentale,che non faceva al iniziò di carriera...si muove prima,molto prima che si calcia.
Donnarumma è per terra mezzora prima che il rigore viene battuto, è un gioco da ragazzi mettergliela dal altra parte.

Questo è un vizio che molti portieri oggi hanno.

Se Donnarumma sta fermo ne para uno su due, se si muove prima ne para uno su cento.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se ha preso 2 gol su 2 tiri e parato 1 rigore su 12??????
> 
> come dico sempre questo anche quando fa schifo si trova la scusa per incensarlo. poi neanche avesse giocato da solo... se c'ero io in porta la partita finiva prima forse, ovviamente per noi.
> 
> dimenticavo che ha sbagliato pure il rigore..........



Io sono molto critico su Donnarumma ma i gol erano imparabili e i rigori sono un po' un terno al lotto misto a fortuna.


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se ha preso 2 gol su 2 tiri e parato 1 rigore su 12??????
> 
> come dico sempre questo anche quando fa schifo si trova la scusa per incensarlo. poi neanche avesse giocato da solo... se c'ero io in porta la partita finiva prima forse, ovviamente per noi.
> 
> dimenticavo che ha sbagliato pure il rigore..........



Tecnicamente ne ha parati due, ma il primo la palla ha virato in porta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io sono molto critico su Donnarumma ma i gol erano imparabili e i rigori sono un po' un terno al lotto misto a fortuna.



quello che vuoi, ma che non mi si venga a dire che grazie a lui abbiamo 15M in più.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente ne ha parati due, ma il primo la palla ha virato in porta.


Vero.
Esattamente in una partita di coppa "non ricordo contro chi " ha fatto lo stesso errore "tecnico" mani messi al contrario la palla invece che deviarla lateralmente si insacca dalla parte opposta.

Sempre gli stessi identici errori sempre


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quello che vuoi, ma che non mi si venga a dire che grazie a lui abbiamo 15M in più.



Beh se non parava l'ultimo forse saremmo stati eliminati... ma vabbeh ha fatto i suoi errori ma non sono così macroscopici, ma tranquillo, due anni e in porta avremo Perin così sarai contento


----------



## sunburn (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io sono molto critico su Donnarumma ma i gol erano imparabili e i rigori sono un po' un terno al lotto misto a fortuna.



Concordo. Neanche io sono un fan di Donnarumma, ma criticarlo per i rigori è pretestuoso.
Nel 90% dei casi un rigore parato è un rigore tirato male.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Neanche io sono un fan di Donnarumma, ma criticarlo per i rigori è pretestuoso.
> Nel 90% dei casi un rigore parato è un rigore tirato male.



Ricordiamoci che Buffon sui rigori dal dopo Manchester era una sentenza al contrario. Nel senso che nel momento in cui qualcuno doveva tirarne uno contro di lui sapeva già che lo avrebbe realizzato.

Se non fosse stato per quella benedetta traversa ora noi e i francesi avremmo tre coppe del mondo a testa.


----------



## sipno (3 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Neanche io sono un fan di Donnarumma, ma criticarlo per i rigori è pretestuoso.
> Nel 90% dei casi un rigore parato è un rigore tirato male.



Piano. Mi state fraintendendo.
A me va benissimo Gigio.
Puo crescere ancora.
Ma rifletto sul suo attuale valore e quanto prende.

È un portiere da 3 mln l'anno.

Troppi errori e troppa inesperienza su molte cose.

Gli errori vengono sottolineati perché vuole un compendio da top che ancora non é.

Sui rigori... beh la critica è sacrosanta... 10 volte spiazzato perché si muove molto prima.

Con lui quindi non servirebbe nemmeno angolarla ma tirarla centrale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh se non parava l'ultimo forse saremmo stati eliminati... ma vabbeh ha fatto i suoi errori ma non sono così macroscopici, ma tranquillo, due anni e in porta avremo Perin così sarai contento



ok è merito suo se siamo ai gironi. io davvero sono senza parole. siamo peggio degli juventini con del piero.


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok è merito suo se siamo ai gironi. io davvero sono senza parole. siamo peggio degli juventini con del piero.



Il rigore ultimo chi l'ha parato scusami? Se non lo parava se ne tirava un altro e poi un altro, e se il portiere non para un rigore prima o poi uno dei nostri l'avrebbe sbagliato. Ti piaccia o no è così.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi ha sbagliato tutto cio che era possibile sbagliare. Sopratutto l'entrata su Lukaku é di un ignoranza rara. Siamo stati graziati.

Lui é giovane e certi errori ci stanno, purtroppo accadono spesso in partite chiave (Inter, Juve, Arsenal per esempio).
Ed é proprio per questo motivo che un giocatore, chiaramente ancora in fase di crescita, non puo richiedere un ingaggio come lo richiede lui. Non é sul livello di Oblak e Courtois, quello é ovvio..ma per ora nemmeno non é nemmeno su quello di Handanovic, Ter Stegen o Lloris.


----------



## Manue (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi sull’uscita ha fatto kamikazi...
Ma ordinaria amministrazione secondo me. 

Sul gol loro ci ha provato a prenderla ed ha fatto bene. 

Non so cosa si intende quando si dice che ha sbagliato tutto. 
Boh


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Oggi sull’uscita ha fatto kamikazi...
> Ma ordinaria amministrazione secondo me.
> 
> Sul gol loro ci ha provato a prenderla ed ha fatto bene.
> ...



Sul gol loro se si fosse grattato i peli pubici non avremmo preso gol perché la palla stava andando dritta dritta sui piedi di Theo, se non l'avesse deviata Lukaku non ci sarebbe mai arrivato, era un metro dietro Theo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Oggi ha sbagliato tutto cio che era possibile sbagliare. Sopratutto l'entrata su Lukaku é di un ignoranza rara. Siamo stati graziati.
> 
> Lui é giovane e certi errori ci stanno, purtroppo accadono spesso in partite chiave (Inter, Juve, Arsenal per esempio).
> Ed é proprio per questo motivo che un giocatore, chiaramente ancora in fase di crescita, non puo richiedere un ingaggio come lo richiede lui. Non é sul livello di Oblak e Courtois, quello é ovvio..ma per ora nemmeno non é nemmeno su quello di Handanovic, Ter Stegen o Lloris.



Per me il rigore non c'era, Lukaku si è buttato palesemente dai, Donnarumma ha pure alzato entrambe le braccia.


----------



## Manue (17 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sul gol loro se si fosse grattato i peli pubici non avremmo preso gol perché la palla stava andando dritta dritta sui piedi di Theo, se non l'avesse deviata Lukaku non ci sarebbe mai arrivato, era un metro dietro Theo.



Ok ma questo lo vediamo noi dalla tv ahahahaa
Dai su. 

Se non si fosse buttato e avessimo preso gol,
giu di critiche. 
C ha provat, fine.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me il rigore non c'era, Lukaku si è buttato palesemente dai, Donnarumma ha pure alzato entrambe le braccia.



Lo ha toccato col corpo. Chiaro che Lukaku cerca il contatto, ma come portiere devi fare di tutto per non toccare l'attaccante. In quella situazione bastava accompagnare. L'entrata é stata altamente rischiosa.
Se entri cosi l'arbitro puo dare riore, se lo tocchi con le mani o no alla fine fa poca differenza (nel senso che se l'arbitro fischia rigore hai poco di cui lamentarti)


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ok ma questo lo vediamo noi dalla tv ahahahaa
> Dai su.
> 
> Se non si fosse buttato e avessimo preso gol,
> ...



Non lo avrei criticato invece perché non ci poteva mai arrivare, il cross era troppo teso. Lì o esci di più e tenti direttamente di bloccare tutta la zona di passaggio o confidi nei tuoi compagni, entrambi i nostri erano davanti agli avversari diretti, non aveva motivo di rischiare. Comunque è stato un errore di gioventù, anche se con la sua esperienza avrebbe dovuto già apprendere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

sta di fatto che fenomeno o no anche oggi non ha giustificato i duoi 6 tendenti agli 8. semplicemente perchè non ha dovuto fare una parata...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non lo avrei criticato invece perché non ci poteva mai arrivare, il cross era troppo teso. Lì o esci di più e tenti direttamente di bloccare tutta la zona di passaggio o confidi nei tuoi compagni, entrambi i nostri erano davanti agli avversari diretti, non aveva motivo di rischiare. Comunque è stato un errore di gioventù, anche se con la sua esperienza avrebbe dovuto già apprendere.



Concordo, oggi da 5,5.


----------



## Manue (18 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sta di fatto che fenomeno o no anche oggi non ha giustificato i duoi 6 tendenti agli 8. semplicemente perchè non ha dovuto fare una parata...



Esatto,
oggi poco impegnato, 
entrambi o portieri.


----------



## Manue (18 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non lo avrei criticato invece perché non ci poteva mai arrivare, il cross era troppo teso. Lì o esci di più e tenti direttamente di bloccare tutta la zona di passaggio o confidi nei tuoi compagni, entrambi i nostri erano davanti agli avversari diretti, non aveva motivo di rischiare. Comunque è stato un errore di gioventù, anche se con la sua esperienza avrebbe dovuto già apprendere.



Dal mio punto di vista è stata solo sfortuna,
perché se la posizioni di Lukaku e Theo fossero state invertite,
la sua uscita sarebbe stata provvidenziale. 
E che cosa avremmo detto se non avesse tentato l’uscita?
Non sapendo come erano messi alle spalle, lui ha preso la decisione giusta, 
un portiere nella sua area non può star fermo, se noti non accade praticamente mai. 

Considerarlo un errore a parer mio è sbagliato. 

Oggi non ha fatto nulla fondamentalmente, 
ci son stati 4 tiri in porta da parte dell’Inter. 

Come scritto prima sul potenziale rigore è uscito a kamikaze,
ma inutilmente.


----------



## wildfrank (18 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo ha toccato col corpo. Chiaro che Lukaku cerca il contatto, ma come portiere devi fare di tutto per non toccare l'attaccante. In quella situazione bastava accompagnare. L'entrata é stata altamente rischiosa.
> Se entri cosi l'arbitro puo dare riore, se lo tocchi con le mani o no alla fine fa poca differenza (nel senso che se l'arbitro fischia rigore hai poco di cui lamentarti)



A volte Gigio dà l'impressione di essere l'elefante che entra in cristalleria, per quanto è grosso. Ci può stare che ogni tanto faccia entrate scoordinate, o esageri in irruenza. Ieri ci è andata bene.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Ottobre 2020)

Non lamentiamoci troppo di Donnarumma. 

Guardate cosa combina Kepa al Chelsea, che l'ha pagato 80 milioni.

Qua contro il Liverpool a Settembre. Inizio video e secondo 0.46.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Ottobre 2020)

Qua ieri contro il Southampton:






Se avessimo speso 80 mln per un portiere così avremmo smadonnato così tanto che la madonnina del Duomo sarebbe fuggita via.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma sta giocando bene.

Ogni tanto quando vedo delle partite in cui gli avversari non fanno un tiro, oppure ne fanno 2 imparabili all’incrocio, oppure 4 centrali in bocca al portiere, mi chiedo che senso abbia aver pagato 250.000€ quella sera a Donnarumma, invece che darne 10.000 al primo che passava e aver speso invece quei soldi per una signora ala. 

Ma resta il fatto che stia giocando bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sta giocando bene.
> 
> Ogni tanto quando vedo delle partite in cui gli avversari non fanno un tiro, oppure ne fanno 2 imparabili all’incrocio, oppure 4 centrali in bocca al portiere, mi chiedo che senso abbia aver pagato 250.000€ quella sera a Donnarumma, invece che darne 10.000 al primo che passava e aver speso invece quei soldi per una signora ala.
> 
> Ma resta il fatto che stia giocando bene.



sta giocando discretamente. in europa ha fatto male sia col rio ave che col bodo. in campionato bene ma ieri no. 
prestazioni nella norma. niente di speciale e che possa giustificare uno stipendio assurdo.


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2020)

Sul gol non ha colpe, la palla arrivava forte e si sarebbe dovuto coprire meglio Lukaku che era solo dentro l'area.
Per il resto molto bene, di solito i derby li ha sempre sofferti quindi rispetto a ieri alle 17.59 abbiamo un giocatore "evoluto" perché quando perdi sempre i derby è durissima sentirsi all'altezza e migliorare dal punto di vista mentale, poi vabbè, questo 2 anni precisi fa pigliava gol all'ultimo secondo dal Wando, ad oggi è un giocatore chiaramente migliore e più sicuro (lo si vede pure in uscita).
E comunque la parata da gatto finale gliel'ha messa lui anche a 'sto giro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sul gol non ha colpe, la palla arrivava forte e si sarebbe dovuto coprire meglio Lukaku che era solo dentro l'area.
> Per il resto molto bene, di solito i derby li ha sempre sofferti quindi rispetto a ieri alle 17.59 abbiamo un giocatore "evoluto" perché quando perdi sempre i derby è durissima sentirsi all'altezza e migliorare dal punto di vista mentale, poi vabbè, questo 2 anni precisi fa pigliava gol all'ultimo secondo dal Wando, ad oggi è un giocatore chiaramente migliore e più sicuro (lo si vede pure in uscita).
> E comunque la parata da gatto finale gliel'ha messa lui anche a 'sto giro.



Esatto, oh ragazzi, ha 21 anni, due in meno del Presidente (facendo finta che il Presidente sia del ‘96 quando sappiamo tutti che quello è l’anno di nascita del suo secondo figlio, ma vabbè ), ricordatevi il Presidente due anni fa cos’era. Il vero Donnarumma si vedrà attorno ai 23/24 anni. E se quello 21enne è questo...


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, oh ragazzi, ha 21 anni, due in meno del Presidente (facendo finta che il Presidente sia del ‘96 quando sappiamo tutti che quello è l’anno di nascita del suo secondo figlio, ma vabbè ), ricordatevi il Presidente due anni fa cos’era. Il vero Donnarumma si vedrà attorno ai 23/24 anni. E se quello 21enne è questo...



Ad oggi sono 3 "clean shits" e un gol subito a porta vuota.
Sottolineo a porta vuota.


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Dai ma di cosa stiamo discutendo... Donnarumma è un mostro. Immenso per aver solo 21 anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ad oggi sono 3 "clean shits" e un gol subito a porta vuota.
> Sottolineo a porta vuota.



Ma sai che ti dico? Io lo lascerei partire a zero, così da poter rinnovare il Capitone a cifre folli fino al 2029.


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma sai che ti dico? Io lo lascerei partire a zero, così da poter rinnovare il Capitone a cifre folli fino al 2029.



Chi vuole aumenti deve portare offerte oppure diventare una certezza nel ruolo, vedremo, perché per andare alla velocità dei compagni + Ibra bisogna combinare qualcosa di buono ad ogni partita ora, non è più Giannino, non sono più ammesse distrazioni o errori marchiani, se vuole stare con noi benissimo, faccia in modo di essere all'altezza della squadra e di quella cosa che gli stringe leggermente il braccio ad ogni partita. Non parliamo poi di soldi, ora deve parlare il campo, avrebbero potuto prendere un centrale e farlo fuori mettendolo di fatto in competizione con uno come Kjaer che come rendimento è il migliore del campionato da 4 mesi, non lo hanno fatto e quindi adesso sta a lui decidere, andare alla velocità dei compagni o andare altrove.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chi vuole aumenti deve portare offerte oppure diventare una certezza nel ruolo, vedremo, perché per andare alla velocità dei compagni + Ibra bisogna combinare qualcosa di buono ad ogni partita ora, non è più Giannino, non sono più ammesse distrazioni o errori marchiani, se vuole stare con noi benissimo, faccia in modo di essere all'altezza della squadra e di quella cosa che gli stringe leggermente il braccio ad ogni partita. Non parliamo poi di soldi, ora deve parlare il campo, avrebbero potuto prendere un centrale e farlo fuori mettendolo di fatto in competizione con uno come Kjaer che come rendimento è il migliore del campionato da 4 mesi, non lo hanno fatto e quindi adesso sta a lui decidere, andare alla velocità dei compagni o andare altrove.



Perfetto. Alla mediocrità nell’AC MILAN 1899 è stato dato anche troppo spazio nel decennio dell’infamia.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Qua ieri contro il Southampton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tifosi del Chelsea sono furiosi con lui. Speriamo di rinnovare a Donnarumma e che inizi qualche valzer di portieri. In quel caso potremmo venderlo a una buona cifra qualora ne avessimo bisogno


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Chelsea sono furiosi con lui. Speriamo di rinnovare a Donnarumma e che inizi qualche valzer di portieri. In quel caso potremmo venderlo a una buona cifra qualora ne avessimo bisogno



Se fa una grande stagione, rinnova e prende la fascia il giocatore diventa praticamente incedibile quindi: 
Incedibile+fascia> prezzo pieno, fanno 90 mln minimo.
Mi spiego, vai a prendere il miglior portiere della Serie A, italiano e pensi di poterlo prendere per 35 mln? oppure a 0? 
La vedo dura, bisogna tornare ad essere bottega cara perché solo così potremo attirare il meglio e permetterci di avere sempre degli asset di valore da rivendere nel caso qualcosa andasse storto.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non lamentiamoci troppo di Donnarumma.
> 
> Guardate cosa combina Kepa al Chelsea, che l'ha pagato 80 milioni.
> 
> Qua contro il Liverpool a Settembre. Inizio video e secondo 0.46.



E cambiato il calcio, una volta i giocatori si valutavano in base alle prestazioni in campo, tra un po' si inizierà ad andare allo stadio con la calcolatrice in tasca..


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E comunque la parata da gatto finale gliel'ha messa lui anche a 'sto giro.



ecco stavo aspettando l'invenzione totale anche stavolta.
ma stavolta non capisco nemmeno quale sia la parata da gatto. sempre meglio!!


----------



## mark (18 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ad oggi sono 3 "clean shits" e un gol subito a porta vuota.
> Sottolineo a porta vuota.



Beh il goal subito è a porta vuota perché lui è uscito a vuoto.


----------



## bmb (18 Ottobre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh il goal subito è a porta vuota perché lui è uscito a vuoto.



Beh è uscito a vuoto perchè siamo collassati a destra.


----------



## mark (18 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Beh è uscito a vuoto perchè siamo collassati a destra.



Certo, infatti non sto dando tutte le colpe a lui. Ma rimarcare che il goal preso è a porta vuota come se lui non avesse potuto fare niente no. Se esci devi prendere la palla o almeno deviarla in modo significativo, altrimenti stai in porta. E se fosse stato in porta probabilmente Lukaku non avrebbe fatto goal.


----------



## bmb (18 Ottobre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Certo, infatti non sto dando tutte le colpe a lui. Ma rimarcare che il goal preso è a porta vuota come se lui non avesse potuto fare niente no. Se esci devi prendere la palla o almeno deviarla in modo significativo, altrimenti stai in porta. E se fosse stato in porta probabilmente Lukaku non avrebbe fatto goal.



A freddo ci sta. E' che stare sul divano a guardare il replay e ragionare in 2 secondi è differente.


----------



## mark (18 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> A freddo ci sta. E' che stare sul divano a guardare il replay e ragionare in 2 secondi è differente.



Ma io non prendo 6 milioni a stagione e ne chiedo 10 per rinnovare lui si, quindi è giusto che si prenda le sue responsabilità. Non è colpa sua il goal, ma non è esente da colpe.


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma io non prendo 6 milioni a stagione e ne chiedo 10 per rinnovare lui si, quindi è giusto che si prenda le sue responsabilità. Non è colpa sua il goal, ma non è esente da colpe.



Ripeto, preso gol a porta vuota, fosse stato in porta non esiste perché in quell'attimo lì la cosa migliore da fara era provare a toccarla, nessuno si sarebbe aspettato che la palla sarebbe finita a Lukaku così facilmente, non di certo Donnarumma.
E' un gol preso di reparto, nient'altro, non c'è un grosso errore da parte del portiere ma una concomitanza di disattenzioni da parte di tutto il reparto difensivo.
Per il resto, rimane il gol preso a porta vuota, mi preme dire un'altra cosa, quando ti trovi un bestione così davanti è più semplice sbagliare come ha fatto Hakimi nel secondo tempo su quel pallone che gridava gol fatto già dal lancio, ti butti, ti trovi un bestione di 2 metri davanti e provi ad angolarla... un po' troppo.
Nessuno te lo dirà in telecronaca, purtroppo, ma i 3 punti portati a casa sono anche grazie a certe piccole cose come il tacco "parabilissimo" di Lukaku a fine partita dove basta un niente ad un portiere così alto per farsela passare sotto le gambe.


----------



## mark (18 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ripeto, preso gol a porta vuota, fosse stato in porta non esiste perché in quell'attimo lì la cosa migliore da fara era provare a toccarla, nessuno si sarebbe aspettato che la palla sarebbe finita a Lukaku così facilmente, non di certo Donnarumma.
> E' un gol preso di reparto, nient'altro, non c'è un grosso errore da parte del portiere ma una concomitanza di disattenzioni da parte di tutto il reparto difensivo.
> Per il resto, rimane il gol preso a porta vuota, mi preme dire un'altra cosa, quando ti trovi un bestione così davanti è più semplice sbagliare come ha fatto Hakimi nel secondo tempo su quel pallone che gridava gol fatto già dal lancio, ti butti, ti trovi un bestione di 2 metri davanti e provi ad angolarla... un po' troppo.
> Nessuno te lo dirà in telecronaca, purtroppo, ma i 3 punti portati a casa sono anche grazie a certe piccole cose come il tacco "parabilissimo" di Lukaku a fine partita dove basta un niente ad un portiere così alto per farsela passare sotto le gambe.



E io ti ripeto che è stato un goal a porta vuota perché Donnarumma ha deciso di uscire e non ha preso la palla. Errore che ci sta assolutamente, se l'avesse presa sarebbe stata una grande parata, ma non venitemi a dire che non ha nessuna colpa.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2020)

ieri mi è piaciuto, ormai una sicurezza.. Sul goal se si sentiva di uscire ha fatto bene, non penso sarebbe cambiato molto il risultato se fosse rimasto in porta..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Gigio perché non rinnovi? Il momento e d’oro... entusiasmo a mille... mi sarei aspettato la firmetta almeno su un triennale


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Orsi ( ex portiere ) ieri in telecronaca avrà detto ( giustament) che un portiere della stazza di Donnarumma dovrebbe aiutare i compagni su angolo e palle spioventi, anche ieri piantato sulla linea di porta.

Aiuto ai compagni?.....zero.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Orsi ( ex portiere ) ieri in telecronaca avrà detto ( giustament) che un portiere della stazza di Donnarumma dovrebbe aiutare i compagni su angolo e palle spioventi, anche ieri piantato sulla linea di porta.
> 
> Aiuto ai compagni?.....zero.



Ed è sempre un caso se abbiamo cambiato modo di difendere sulle punizioni? Ai posteri...


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ed è sempre un caso se abbiamo cambiato modo di difendere sulle punizioni? Ai posteri...



Scusa, non ho capito.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Scusa, non ho capito.



Il milan da un pò di tempo a questa parte non tiene la linea alta sui calci piazzati laterali per creare uno spazio tra palla e portiere e cosi attuare la tattica del fuorigioco ma schiera i difensori in blocco a protezione della porta.
Difende ,per farla breve, la porta e la zona ma ,occupando quella zona e creando densità a ridosso della porta, impedisce di fatto al portiere di uscire.

Solitamente chi ha un portiere dominante fisicamente e bravo sulle uscite alza la 'linea' e ci si affida alle uscite dell'estremo difensore, di pari passo alla tattica del fuorigioco.

Con Pioli abbiamo cambiato modo di difendere.
Un caso???


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Si e vero quello che dici.

Donnarumma ha dei difetti congeniti ( che la gente spera si possono migliorare) ma non miglioreranno, spiacente.

Il problema principale nelle uscite e il tempo.

Sembra uno scolaretto delle medie non si capiscono le sue uscite ,perche sono quasi fuori tempo.

poi quando ci arriva non va mai con la giusta apertura delle mani, hai mai visto un portiere uscire e voler prendere la palla con una mano? A lui succede Spesso, e un errore grave.

Quando c'è affollamento un portiere deve andare sempre con i pugni....sempre.

Siamo la squadra che difende bassa hai ragione, non ritengo sia una cosa cattiva, ma 2giocatori dovrebbero andare in copertura dei due pali, cosa che oggi non fa nessuno commettendo un grave errore.


----------



## Albijol (24 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Orsi ( ex portiere ) ieri in telecronaca avrà detto ( giustament) che un portiere della stazza di Donnarumma dovrebbe aiutare i compagni su angolo e palle spioventi, anche ieri piantato sulla linea di porta.
> 
> Aiuto ai compagni?.....zero.



Guarda per come la vedo è meglio che non esca...mi ricorda Abbiati, quando esce lo fa sempre a membro di segugio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si e vero quello che dici.
> 
> Donnarumma ha dei difetti congeniti ( che la gente spera si possono migliorare) ma non miglioreranno, spiacente.
> 
> ...



Non hai tutti i torti. *Tra i pali * oggi è un top tre mondiale, minimo top 5, nelle uscite può e deve migliorare, dove non concordo con te è che non abbia margini di miglioramento in questo. Ricordiamoci che 21 anni per un portiere sono praticamente come 17 anni per una punta.

Giusto per fare un altro esempio, Ibrahimovic alla Juve era nettamente più debole (nel complesso) di quello attuale e aveva una tecnica di tiro difettosa. Grazie a Capello è migliorato molto, ed è diventato quello poi visto all’Inter, da noi e al PSG. E io ricordo bene i commenti di quegli anni di molti tifosi che ritenevano Ibrahimovic uno che non sarebbe mai e poi mai diventato un goleador, perché “non aveva il goal nel sangue”.


----------



## Raryof (24 Ottobre 2020)

Il problema delle uscite era molto più grande quando avevi una squadra che anche marcando a uomo non riusciva a gestire una ribattuta sugli angoli o sui calci da fermo, adesso ci sono Ibra, Kjaer, qualche volta Romagna, lo stesso Donnarumma, quindi giocatori come Ajer farebbero comodo in quel senso perché proteggerebbero alcune lacune di un portiere che è comunque ancora molto giovane, giovane ma vecchio.
Vero che Donna non è mai stato molto abile nelle uscite, soprattutto sugli angoli, spesso scomposto, ma è un qualcosa che col tempo si può migliorare, il tempo di salto, di reazione, di comprensione, chiaro, senza un movimento di gruppo atto a proteggere l'uscita stessa del portiere è normale che il portiere possa andare a vuoto qualche volta o non coordinarsi al meglio con i compagni.
Guardate Tonali l'altra sera, è stato tagliato fuori e si è perso l'uomo, gol matematico, l'uscita del portiere deve essere protetta da un buon tagliafuori dei compagni, generalmente quando il pallone arriva in un certo punto viene lasciata, se la palla non è prendibile dal portiere deve essere spazzata, quindi se il pallone supera l'Ibra appostato sul primo palo gli altri non possono perdersi l'uomo e l'uscita del portiere deve essere fatta solamente se non ci sono rischi, questo per dire che se Donna va a vuoto su un pallone al 99% qualcuosa è andato storto in marcatura.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Ottobre 2020)

QUaNdO rinnova?


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non hai tutti i torti. *Tra i pali * oggi è un top tre mondiale, minimo top 5, nelle uscite può e deve migliorare, dove non concordo con te è che non abbia margini di miglioramento in questo. Ricordiamoci che 21 anni per un portiere sono praticamente come 17 anni per una punta.
> 
> Giusto per fare un altro esempio, Ibrahimovic alla Juve era nettamente più debole (nel complesso) di quello attuale e aveva una tecnica di tiro difettosa. Grazie a Capello è migliorato molto, ed è diventato quello poi visto all’Inter, da noi e al PSG. E io ricordo bene i commenti di quegli anni di molti tifosi che ritenevano Ibrahimovic uno che non sarebbe mai e poi mai diventato un goleador, perché “non aveva il goal nel sangue”.



Un top tra i primi 5 portieri del mondo? Va beh abbiamo pareri moooooolto diversi su questo, però dai è giusto che ognuno abbia le proprie idee.

Sulle uscite purtroppo è un problema di tempo.
Il tempo non riesci a insegnarlo perché e istinto, lo devi avere dentro perché nessun allenamento te lo può dare, o c'è l'hai o non c'è l'hai te lo da madre natura e lui non c'è l'hai.

Quando sento dire ha solo 21 anni, ha soli 21 anni, ha solo 21 anni come un mantra faccio fatica a capire dove si voglia arrivare.

Forse si vuol dire che è giovane, e allora ti faccio una domanda: È quattro anni che para ,tu in 4 anni l'hai visto migliorare nelle uscite in 4 anni? Bravo non e migliorato di una virgola.

Abbiamo iniziato a difendere più bassi sulle punizioni forse proprio per mascherare questa sua debolezza.

Comunque mi sembra che ci sia un problema da anni su questo fondamentale non solo in italia, ma anche nel mondo.

Prima i portieri erano max alti 1.85, eppure le palle alte erano di dominio, oggi sono alti 2 metri e non si schiodano dalla linea.

Per chiudere ieri il terzo gol che ha preso il Torino c'è l'ha sulla coscienza Sirigu, la palla spiove lentissima a due metri da te e non fai n passo in avanti per prenderla!?? E poi c'è gente che dice eh mah ha colpito la palla a 2 metri poverino cosa poteva farci.....

Purtroppo il portiere e un ruolo difficile da capire, perche esula per certi versi dal calcio giocato come caratteristiche.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Un top tra i primi 5 portieri del mondo? Va beh abbiamo pareri moooooolto diversi su questo, però dai è giusto che ognuno abbia le proprie idee.
> 
> Sulle uscite purtroppo è un problema di tempo.
> Il tempo non riesci a insegnarlo perché e istinto, lo devi avere dentro perché nessun allenamento te lo può dare, o c'è l'hai o non c'è l'hai te lo da madre natura e lui non c'è l'hai.
> ...



Aspetta, sulla prima parte io intendevo tra i pali e basta e li in effetti oggi come oggi faccio fatica a trovarne di molto migliori in giro.

Sulle uscite io l’ho visto migliorato eccome rispetto ad anni fa, basti ricordare il derby di Ottobre 2018, oggi non farebbe mai una obbrobrio del genere. Per me non si può pensare che un portiere di 21 anni possa già essere the whole package e non avere punti deboli, comunque staremo a vedere come crescerà. Ma se è titolare inamovibile in azzurro un motivo c’è, e Mancini non è uno che si fa problemi a tagliar fuori giocatori blasonati eh (basti vedere con Romagnoli, che ha sicuramente più “blasone” di Acerbi, nel senso che Acerbi il pompaggio di Romagnoli non l’ha mai ricevuto, eppure...).


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda per come la vedo è meglio che non esca...mi ricorda Abbiati, quando esce lo fa sempre a membro di segugio


Vero.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aspetta, sulla prima parte io intendevo tra i pali e basta e li in effetti oggi come oggi faccio fatica a trovarne di molto migliori in girl.
> 
> Sulle uscite io l’ho visto migliorato eccome rispetto ad anni fa, basti ricordare il derby di Ottobre 2018, oggi non farebbe mai una obbrobrio del genere. Per me non si può pensare che un portiere di 21 anni possa già essere the whole package e non avere punti deboli, comunque staremo a vedere come crescerà. Ma se è titolare inamovibile in azzurro un motivo c’è, e Mancini non è uno che si fa problemi a tagliar fiori giocatori blasonati eh (basti vedere con Romagnoli).



Certo che non fa più un errore come quello del derby, ha trovato un modo ingegnoso per non farlo " non esce più".

Sulla nazionale non saprei, forse hai ragione tu.

Ma si dovrebbe spiegare come mai e un "top" nessuno lo vuole e nessuno lo cerca, e quanto meno bizzarra questa cosa non pensi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Ottobre 2020)

ad ogni modo ormai non gli arrivano quasi turi in porta, quindi fenomeno o meno è inutile tenerlo come più pagato della rosa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Certo che non fa più un errore come quello del derby, ha trovato un modo ingegnoso per non farlo " non esce più".
> 
> Sulla nazionale non saprei, forse hai ragione tu.
> 
> Ma si dovrebbe spiegare come mai e un "top" nessuno lo vuole e nessuno lo cerca, e quanto meno bizzarra questa cosa non pensi?



Per via del suo stipendio. Infatti abbiamo visto squadre comprare portieri come Kepa a 80 milioni di euro, e Kepa onestamente non vale un guantone di Gigio, dai. 

Lo vogliono prendere a zero, potendo. Anche perché ha solo 21 anni, quindi se devo spendere tanto per cartellino e stipendio magari aspetto che abbia limato completamente i difetti che ha ancora, per dire.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Certo che non fa più un errore come quello del derby, ha trovato un modo ingegnoso per non farlo " non esce più".
> 
> Sulla nazionale non saprei, forse hai ragione tu.
> 
> Ma si dovrebbe spiegare come mai e un "top" nessuno lo vuole e nessuno lo cerca, e quanto meno bizzarra questa cosa non pensi?



Bene o male le grandi squadre sono più o meno coperte, Real, Barcellona, Atletico, Bayern, City, United, Liverpool, il Chelsea per l'investimento fatto 

Rimangono Psg, Juventus e Inter col ruolo di portiere scoperto, non penso che Donnarumma lasci il Milan per Tottenham o Arsenal e l'Inter si dovrebbe escluderla. Ci sono solo Psg e Juventus su di lui e la seconda se non si è già messa d'accordo com'è suo modus operandi non ha comunque fretta di palesare interesse


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ad ogni modo ormai non gli arrivano quasi turi in porta, quindi fenomeno o meno è inutile tenerlo come più pagato della rosa



È ovvio non ha senso tenerlo.

Domanda: Quanti punti ci porta Ibra ( non solo per i gol) e quanti c'è ne porta Donnarumma che un altro portiere non ci porterebbe!!?????? Dai che ci sarà chi dice che porterà almeno 15 punti lol..


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ma a nessuno viene il dubbio che stiamo trattando coi guanti di seta uno che ci sta piantando un coltello alle spalle?
E va bene che tra i professionisti non si dovrebbe mai farsi i dispetti o ridursi ad azioni meschine ma quale è il confine tra mettere fuori squadra un calciatore che non vuole firmare e portarsi avanti coi lavori trovando un giocatore titolare per il ruolo?

In un milan che va a mille e che ha finalmente svoltato abbiamo il nostro calimero , la nostra nota stonata, il nostro giuda : fa gigio di cognome e dollarumma di nick.


Siamo nello sport professionistico ed è ovvio che bisogna pensare anche ai soldi e ai guadagni ma un conto è sedersi al tavolo per trattare , altro conto è ridursi ogni santo rinnovo all'ultimo anno per fare richieste assurde con le minacce.
Il milan gioca una partita impari perchè gigio ha deciso di farla divenire tale.

Ripeto : il milan ha lanciato e cresciuto il ragazzo ma il ragazzo non si è mai posto scrupoli sui modi .
Non va bene.
Esiste anche un codice etico nel calcio e il ragazzo e il suo procuratore lo stanno stuprando.

Per questi e altri motivi il mio amore lo ha perso.
Per me è un portiere ma non sarà mai un beniamino.
Pari perchè è pagato lautamente per farlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma a nessuno viene il dubbio che stiamo trattando coi guanti di seta uno che ci sta piantando un coltello alle spalle?
> E va bene che tra i professionisti non si dovrebbe mai farsi i dispetti o ridursi ad azioni meschine ma quale è il confine tra mettere fuori squadra un calciatore che non vuole firmare e portarsi avanti coi lavori trovando un giocatore titolare per il ruolo?
> 
> In un milan che va a mille e che ha finalmente svoltato abbiamo il nostro calimero , la nostra nota stonata, il nostro giuda : fa gigio di cognome e dollarumma di nick.
> ...



fosse per me sarebbe in panchina da anni


----------



## Tobi (25 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fosse per me sarebbe in panchina da anni



è fortissimo ma non possiamo più farci prendere per le p.alle ogni anno da questa situazione. Se dovesse andare, spero in Cragno


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Il problema non è tanto stasera ma quante ne salterà


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è tanto stasera ma quante ne salterà



Comunque persino Antonio è meglio del rumeno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è tanto stasera ma quante ne salterà



Quando chiederà 8 milioni alzarsi dal tavolo e dire “o 8,5 o niente”. Basta che manchi una volta che ci si rende conto della sua importanza, sebbene qui lo si massacri per quelle due/tre volte annue in cui fa cappelle.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Comunque persino Antonio è meglio del rumeno.



davvero almeno è stato sempre un talismano


----------



## Manue (26 Ottobre 2020)

Avrebbe evitato almeno 2 gol stasera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

solo noi siamo tanto scemi da regalare 7M a sto qui, avere dracula come 2o invece di prendere un mirante qualsiasi che è pure più forte di sto gattaro a corrente alternata.


----------



## Mika (26 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo noi siamo tanto scemi da regalare 7M a sto qui, avere dracula come 2o invece di prendere un mirante qualsiasi che è pure più forte di sto gattaro a corrente alternata.



Sei incredibile, è colpa di Gianluigi Donnarumma anche quando non gioca.

Il tuo odio verso Donnarumma è illogico, nemmeno ti avesse fatto un torto.


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo noi siamo tanto scemi da regalare 7M a sto qui, avere dracula come 2o invece di prendere un mirante qualsiasi che è pure più forte di sto gattaro a corrente alternata.



Mamma mia davvero.

Io avrei comunque fatto giocare Andonio


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

uscite i detrattori


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

3 gol al passivo ed è solo il primo giorno da positivo


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 3 gol al passivo ed è solo il primo giorno da positivo



La parte più curiosa è che invece che prendersela con il rumeno, con Giacomelli e con la sfortuna c'è gente che non pensa ad altro se non a lui.


----------



## Mika (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> La parte più curiosa è che invece che prendersela con il rumeno, con Giacomelli e con la sfortuna c'è gente che non pensa ad altro se non a lui.



Si veramente, è una cosa che non mi capacito. Nemmeno gli avesse fatto un torto personale. Nemmeno lo conoscono.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Torna Gigio torna, speriamo sia un covid poco aggressivo, Tatarusanu non giocava da Marzo na roba del genere, di cosa parliamo.


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Iniziamo a fare i riti del tampone negativo. Meglio comunque prenderlo adesso ed averlo immune per diversi mesi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sei incredibile, è colpa di Gianluigi Donnarumma anche quando non gioca.
> 
> Il tuo odio verso Donnarumma è illogico, nemmeno ti avesse fatto un torto.



va be godetevi il tata allora se è logico questo......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo noi siamo tanto scemi da regalare 7M a sto qui, avere dracula come 2o invece di prendere un mirante qualsiasi che è pure più forte di sto gattaro a corrente alternata.



Roberto Mancini sarà stipendiato da Raiola?


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Iniziamo a fare i riti del tampone negativo. Meglio comunque prenderlo adesso ed averlo immune per diversi mesi.



Davvero eh, adesso abbiamo Udinese e Verona, 4/6 punti li pretendo, poi ci sono una decina di giorni nel mezzo, speriamo bastino.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Davvero eh, adesso abbiamo Udinese e Verona, 4/6 punti li pretendo, poi ci sono una decina di giorni nel mezzo, speriamo bastino.



Sei punti e stop


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Davvero eh, adesso abbiamo Udinese e Verona, 4/6 punti li pretendo, poi ci sono una decina di giorni nel mezzo, speriamo bastino.



Ma dovrà giocare ancora la Tata? No eh...

Piuttosto Andonio.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Deve tornare a Napoli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Roberto Mancini sarà stipendiato da Raiola?



hai capito al volo il significato di quel che ho detto vedo!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai capito al volo il significato di quel che ho detto vedo!!!



Quando dicevi “Mirante che è pure più forte di questo gattaro a corrente alternata” non ti riferivi a Gigio?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quando dicevi “Mirante che è pure più forte di questo gattaro a corrente alternata” non ti riferivi a Gigio?



si, ma quello lo ho aggiunto per polemica  il senso era quello iniziale.
comunque mirante è forte. e costa poco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, ma quello lo ho aggiunto per polemica  il senso era quello iniziale.
> comunque mirante è forte. e costa poco.



Si si, io mi riferivo alla “aggiunta per polemica”. Comunque come secondo Mirante andrebbe benissimo.


----------



## malos (27 Ottobre 2020)

Stasera non serviva Donnarumma per vincere ma un portiere normale che almeno chiamasse la palla e non uscisse a caso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si si, io mi riferivo alla “aggiunta per polemica”. Comunque come secondo Mirante andrebbe benissimo.



andrebbe meglio come 1o.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> andrebbe meglio come 1o.


----------



## Goro (27 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si si, io mi riferivo alla “aggiunta per polemica”. Comunque come secondo Mirante andrebbe benissimo.



I portieri italiani sono sempre una garanzia, Mirante ancora è affidabile dopo anni in panchina e una carriera praticamente finita, invece noi strapaghiamo dei rumeni ai margini in Francia. Fortuna che il Lione ci ha preso Paquetà almeno...


----------



## bmb (27 Ottobre 2020)

Negativizzati


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Ottobre 2020)

Per amor del cielo guarisci in fretta Gigio...Tatarusanu pare un pulcino bagnato in porta, sarà che sostituire Gigio già di per sè sarebbe duro per chiunque ma il rumeno fa quasi tenerezza. Ma panterone Dida non si può tesserare per un paio di partite? Giusto il tempo di far rientrare Donnarumma...


----------



## davidelynch (27 Ottobre 2020)

Ieri sera forse anche chi fa finta di niente ha capito l'importanza di questo ragazzo, fenomeno puro, speriamo possa tornare il prima possibile.


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Molenko (28 Ottobre 2020)

Fa piacere vedere che in mia assenza la fiera del degrado qui su non si è placata ahahah.


----------



## bmb (29 Ottobre 2020)

Mi stavo quasi dimenticando di pregare oggi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Ottobre 2020)

Torna presto Gigio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2020)

anche oggi avere un fenomeno in porta è servito a mantenere la porta inviolata. urge l'aumento!!!!!!!


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2020)

Fammi pregare prima che mi dimentico, va.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Ottobre 2020)

Conto i minuti.... fortuna che ieri non hanno fatto manco un tiro in porta


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2020)

Le preghiere hanno funzionato


----------



## Kayl (31 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Le preghiere hanno funzionato



Ibra gli avrà fatto una trasfusione.XD


----------



## Kayl (5 Novembre 2020)

Il secondo gol ci ha tagliato le gambe. Se fosse svenuto sarebbe sceso più in fretta.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2020)

Senza parole.

Ma tra un paio di giorni ricomincia la filastrocca con il portiere più forte del mondo, e milioni da dare per giusta causa, me lo sento.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Novembre 2020)

Da quanto tempo non faceva una papera? quante parate miracolose ha fatto? dai, un errore ci sta, meglio che l'abbia fatto oggi che intatno non l'avremmo mai portatata a casa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Novembre 2020)

Errore pazzesco oggi, poco da dire.


----------



## Djerry (5 Novembre 2020)

Tendenzialmente sto dalla sua parte dalla prima ora, ma l'errore di oggi è davvero gravissimo perché frutto di fondamentali errati.

Gli ho perdonato spesso altri errori perché frutto più di troppa fiducia o di comunicazione o di errate letture, ma che ancora ne faccia di questo tipo "acerbo" sul piano tecnico mi mette un po' a disagio per i prossimi tiri velenosi da fuori area.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> *Da quanto tempo non faceva una papera*? quante parate miracolose ha fatto? dai, un errore ci sta, meglio che l'abbia fatto oggi che intatno non l'avremmo mai portatata a casa



dal derby. praticamente l'ultimo tiro in porta che ha preso.
in coppa è già la 3a cappella grossa che fa senza considerare che sui rigori una scopa para meglio. 
in campionato è ancora immacolato. 

è il solito donnarumma che alterna prodezze a cappelle. 

troppe cappelle.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2020)

Un tiro innocuo. Papera enorme.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2020)

bilancio dopo 10 partite:

- sharmock 5 tiri subiti
- bologna 4 tiri subiti
- bodo 4 tiri subiti e papera (1)
- crotone zero tiri subiti
- rio ave 3 tiri subiti e 2 gol, 1 rigore parato su 13
- spezia 2 tiri subiti
- inter 6 tiri subiti, uscita sbagliata che causa il gol (2) + rigore causato ma non dato per fuorigioco (3)
- celtic 2 tiri subiti e mancata uscita con gol causato (4)
- udinese 2 tiri subiti e spiazzato sul rigore
- lilla 6 tiri subiti, papera colossale (5) e spiazzato sul rigore.


in 10 partite sono già 5 errori, 3 gravi e 2 meno gravi. con pochissimi interventi fatti.
e noi lo vogliamo rinnovare a 8-10M.
tutti a pensare a romagnoli ma questo qui non è così tanto meglio.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bilancio dopo 10 partite:
> 
> - sharmock 5 tiri subiti
> - bologna 4 tiri subiti
> ...



Sempre a fare bastian contrario.

Adesso c'è chi : " in questo momento e fra i top 5 al mondo ma è giovane sicuramente fra un po sarà il numero uno.

L'altro: l'unico top che abbiamo è "Gigio" pensate ha già alla sua età ha già 15000 presenze in serie a ( come se avere più partite significa automaticamente migliorarsi)

Un altro ancora giovane ha solo 20 anni può solo migliorare ( che se andrebbe a vedere i filmati di qualche anno fa direbbe: ops ma questo regredisce era meglio quando aveva 16 anni.

Poi ci sono quelli: ma si e l'unico top che abbiamo se vuole 10 non c'è problema diamoglieli.

E per finire : Ha ampissimi margini di miglioramento, e poi vuoi mettere abbiamo un pararigori ( 1 parato su 15)

Purtroppo gli occhi di un innamorato son cosi.

Aspettiamo la manna dal cielo che migliori, come sicuramente migliorerà Romagnoli" col piffero" e come a suo tempo è migliorato Balotelli, campa cavallo....


----------



## Manue (6 Novembre 2020)

Paperona ieri sera, brutta proprio, come se fosse da un'altra parte con la testa.


Vedo che l'abitudine però rimane su questo argomento, proporzionare il valore di un giocatore in base al suo stipendio, 
è come pretendere da uno che prendere 30mln annui, di non sbagliare neanche un calcio di rigore.
Ovviamente non è possibile, poiché tutti sbagliato.

La cosa però che continuo a non capire, 
è mettere davanti il proprio sentimento, la conseguenza è presentarsi con post palesemente preparati da tempo, 
per poi sparire quando le cose vanno bene, vero Willy?
Odio vero...

I giocatori sbagliano, 
l'errore di Donnarumma ieri è stato grave ed ha chiuso la partita, 
lo mandiamo via e prendiamo Mirante?
O Sirigu, che abbiamo visto cosa ha combinato contro la Lazio?

Sceglietene uno a caso, e ditemi se non fa papere, 
qualora ne faccia però, non giustificatevi dietro "e ma prende 1/10 di Donnarumma, quindi può farle", 
perché a fine partita conta il risultato, non la busta paga.

A livello statistico Willy, 
per cortesia però includi anche la news di pochi giorni fa, 
Donnarumma attualmente il miglior portiere per percentuale di parate in A.
Meramente a livello statistico, dato che hai stilato una taballe.

Alla prossima parera, 
sperando che al prossimo miracolo però, batti un colpo.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Novembre 2020)

Sarà anche giovane ma quando è esploso tre anni fa' parava tutto sembrava un alieno, poi non so' cosa sia successo ma sui tiri angolati rasoterra e mezza altezza non ci arriva mai, troppo pesante, come lo stipendio che chiede..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bilancio dopo 10 partite:
> 
> - sharmock 5 tiri subiti
> - bologna 4 tiri subiti
> ...



A parte le statistiche, ogni volta che affrontiamo un avversario, da anni, affrontiamo un portiere che fa una prestazione migliore di Donnarumma, ma sono sempre portieri che come stipendio prendono noccioline in confronto al nostro raiolo, che appena fa una parata come fan tutti si grida al fenomeno.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Novembre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Sarà anche giovane ma quando è esploso tre anni fa' parava tutto sembrava un alieno, poi non so' cosa sia successo ma sui tiri angolati rasoterra e mezza altezza non ci arriva mai, troppo pesante, come lo stipendio che chiede..



Non ci arriva perché non piega le ginocchia


----------



## First93 (6 Novembre 2020)

Io non metterò mai in dubbio il suo talento, quello che non mi va giù è il costo in rapporto al rendimento. Ora prende 6+1 mln, vogliono rinnovare almeno a 8 mln l'anno, forse rinnovano anche il fratello (però questa forse è una 'giornalata'), in più il milan dovrà versare una lauta commissione a raiola (perchè sicuramente vorrà dei soldi lo smilzo), ne vale la pena? Ad ogni campagna acquisti si cerca di ridurre il monte ingaggi e le spese per la rosa, ha senso investire così tanto nel portiere o i soldi potrebbero essere destinati al miglioramento in altri ruoli diminuendo la spesa per i portieri?

La palla passa alla dirigenza ora, per me non è una questione semplice.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Paperona ieri sera, brutta proprio, come se fosse da un'altra parte con la testa.
> 
> 
> Vedo che l'abitudine però rimane su questo argomento, proporzionare il valore di un giocatore in base al suo stipendio,
> ...



puoi quotarmi che non mi offendo.
il post l ho preparato stamattina perchè è veramente comica la protezione che gode questo qui tra i fans. gli attacchi a tatarusanu e romagnoli mi hanno fatto pensare.

voi sapete solo dire che è giovane e migliorerà e che non gioca lo stipendio, cose che ormai col calcio moderno non c'entrano niente.
per lui tutte le scuse sono buone. 
sono 5 anni che è da noi e alterna grandi parate a cappellate.

magari lo mandassero via sto sciacallo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> *Io non metterò mai in dubbio il suo talento, quello che non mi va giù è il costo in rapporto al rendimento. Ora prende 6+1 mln, vogliono rinnovare almeno a 8 mln l'anno, forse rinnovano anche il fratello (però questa forse è una 'giornalata'), in più il milan dovrà versare una lauta commissione a raiola (perchè sicuramente vorrà dei soldi lo smilzo), ne vale la pena?* Ad ogni campagna acquisti si cerca di ridurre il monte ingaggi e le spese per la rosa, ha senso investire così tanto nel portiere o i soldi potrebbero essere destinati al miglioramento in altri ruoli diminuendo la spesa per i portieri?
> 
> La palla passa alla dirigenza ora, per me non è una questione semplice.



Ne vale la pena? Rispondo cosi: Fratello incluso, richiede il stipendio di Manuel Neuer, portiere nei top 5 mondiali da 10 anni.
Serve aggiungere altro?


Credo che nessuno qui metta in dubbio che Donnarumma sia nettamente piu forte dei vari Consigli o Mirante. Ma rimane comunque un portiere che commette- minimo - un errore grave in 10/15 partite (vedendo il post di willycoyote al momento la media d'errore e piu alta). É proprio questo che separa un portiere top dal resto. Handanovic, per citarne uno nettamente superiore, commette al massimo un errore grave in un intera stagione.
Ci sta, é giovane e puo crescere. Ma non puoi pensare di richiedere l'ingaggio di Manuel Neuer o 3x quello di Samir Handanovic.


----------



## Manue (6 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> puoi quotarmi che non mi offendo.
> il post l ho preparato stamattina perchè è veramente comica la protezione che gode questo qui tra i fans. gli attacchi a tatarusanu e romagnoli mi hanno fatto pensare.
> 
> voi sapete solo dire che è giovane e migliorerà e che non gioca lo stipendio, cose che ormai col calcio moderno non c'entrano niente.
> ...



Ti sbagli, 
io non dico niente.
Per me può avere 14 anni o 39 anni, se sbagli è un errore, se fai bene sei stato bravo. 

Dico solo che per me il Milan ha altri problemi, non il portiere.

Non mi interessa del suo stipendio, 
mi fido della società e se ritiene che può permetterlo, ok, 
se ritiene che non può, che lo vendesse.

Non concordo con chi dice che con Mirante e Sirigu sarebbe uguale, 
per me Donnarumma è forte, ma ha anche passaggi a vuoto, rimane però meglio dei due citati sopra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli,
> io non dico niente.
> Per me può avere 14 anni o 39 anni, se sbagli è un errore, se fai bene sei stato bravo.
> 
> ...



ha fatto 5 errori in 10 partite. poi tu mi puoi dire che per te questi 5 errori sono 2 o 3 o 8. io ne vedo 5 e per me mirante non ne fa 5 in 10 partite.

può essere un periodo sfortunato non lo metto in dubbio ma anche se fosse dirotterei il suo stipendio in un buon giocatore.
tipo donnarumma e romagnoli che chiedono 15M netti annui ossia quasi 30M lordi li lascierei andare per 2 da 10M lordi a bilancio. ci stanno un ottimo centrale e un ottimo esterno.

per pagare donnarumma giochiamo con casticoso e saele. poi oh son gusti.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli,
> io non dico niente.
> Per me può avere 14 anni o 39 anni, se sbagli è un errore, se fai bene sei stato bravo.
> 
> ...



Sirugu è un ottimo portiere eh. Ha da sempre un rendimento altissimo.
Non è mica pinco pallino.
Ha difeso la porta del psg e ha giocato la champions.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2020)

Il problema di donnarumma non è lo stipendio (oltretutto da tifosi ce ne dovrebbe fregare una mazza di quanto percepisce) , il problema è che siamo al secondo rinnovo che volutamente viene portato all'ultimo anno di contratto col fine di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico.
Il problema è che gigio parla di amore ma poi è più cinico di uno sciacallo.
Il problema è che dice che vuole restare ma poi i fili della trattativa li muove il panzone.
Il problema è che donnarumma ad ogni santo rinnovo minaccia di andarsene se non riconosciamo il suo valore smisurato.
Il problema è che il signor donnarumma dice di amare il milan ma se la dimensione del milan non lo appaga vuole una clausola che lo liberi.
Il problema è che il milan gigio l'ha cresciuto ma il ragazzo non lo tiene in considerazione.

I problemi sono tanti.


Sulla crescita del ragazzo io sono contento e sono certo diventerà tra i migliori in circolazione , come sono certo che il milan gli ha dato la possibilità di crescere e di arricchirsi.
Se gigio anni fa avesse accettato il suo bel contrattino da due mln e oggi fosse già con un contratto in tasca firmato ANNI FA da 4 mln sarebbe tutto più fisiologico per un giovane che va per i 22 anni.

Non è andata cosi.

Per me oggi è il numero uno del milan e lo tifo ma di certo non sarà mai il mio beniamino.
L'amore non si compra e il mio non lo avrà.
Almeno sul mio amore non c'è ricatto o clausola che tenga.
Riconosco che parliamo di professionisti e che tutti guardano il lato economico e non solo gigio ma come ha destabilizzato l'ambiente milan e il mondo milan in questi anni lo ha fatto nessuno.
Delle volte credo anche che nello spogliatoio abbia avuto dei santi come compagni che gli hanno voluto bene nonostante tutto perchè certe dinamiche arrivano anche nello spogliatoio e minano la serenità del gruppo.
Nello spogliatoio si parla anche di queste cose e l'incertezza sul futuro del portiere non giova.

La fascia stona sul braccio di romagnoli per una leadership calcistica molto presunta ma stona anche sul braccio di chi minaccia la dirigenza.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2020)

Dal secondo portiere più pagato del mondo mi aspetto parate decisive non papere da giocatore imbolsito.

Quando vedi Neuer capisci subito che è un plus per la squadra: per carisma, parate, consigli e aiuto ai compagni. Donnarumma queste cose le ha fatte vedere pochissime volte, anzi, quasi mai. Ok, stiamo parlando di uno dei portieri più forti della storia, ma il fatto che guadagni meno di Donnarumma è sintomatico di quanto l'ingaggio datogli da Mirabelli sia fuori dal mondo. E che lui chieda pure un aumento, con la crisi e le prestazioni altalenanti è scandaloso.

Lo critichiamo per lo stipendio? Certo, anche per quello, ma soprattutto perché non è ancora una sicurezza. Se pretendi tanto devi dare tanto. Altrimenti portieri decenti a cifre più contenute ce ne sono decine. In questo Milan, tranne Ibra, nessuno è insostituibile.


----------



## robs91 (6 Novembre 2020)

Ai tempi di Berlusconi e Galliani,dove i bilanci in rosso erano la norma,ed erano tollerati per tutte le squadre, avrei anche potuto far finta di niente sullo stipendio di Donnarumma,in fondo è un portiere di buon livello che alterna grandi prestazioni a papere come quella di ieri sera,ma insomma c'è molto di peggio.
Ma nel calcio attuale,dove la Uefa richiede(pandemia a parte) bilanci in pareggio o quasi,dove bisogna valutare con il bilancino qualsiasi investimento perchè la coperta è corta(se tiri da una parte devi accorciare dall'altra), dare più di sei milioni all'anno(con il rinnovo probabilmente si sfonderà questa cifra) ad un portiere di buon livello, ma che è lontano dall'essere un fuoriclasse, è semplicemente follia pura.

Quindi la soluzione è perderlo a zero direte voi?No semplicemnte la mia idea è che il rinnovo di contratto debba essere prodromico ad una cessione al primo acquirente che offre dai 35-40 milioni milioni in su(sempre se esistono) e tanti saluti alla famiglia Donnarumma,al panzone Raiola e ai suoi rinnovi triennali(perchè quadriennali e quinquennali puoi ricattare meno).


----------



## Manue (6 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha fatto 5 errori in 10 partite. poi tu mi puoi dire che per te questi 5 errori sono 2 o 3 o 8. io ne vedo 5 e per me mirante non ne fa 5 in 10 partite.
> 
> può essere un periodo sfortunato non lo metto in dubbio ma anche se fosse dirotterei il suo stipendio in un buon giocatore.
> tipo donnarumma e romagnoli che chiedono 15M netti annui ossia quasi 30M lordi li lascierei andare per 2 da 10M lordi a bilancio. ci stanno un ottimo centrale e un ottimo esterno.
> ...



No, 
sono gli errori del passato che ti fanno giocare con castelletto e saele...
non Donnarumma...

Donnarumma ci deve stare in una squadra che vuole andare in champions e lottare per cose importanti...


----------



## Manue (6 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sirugu è un ottimo portiere eh. Ha da sempre un rendimento altissimo.
> Non è mica pinco pallino.
> Ha difeso la porta del psg e ha giocato la champions.



Ok, ma fa errori anche lui...
nessuno è esente da errori...

tra i due, lasciando stare lo stipendio,
mi tengo Donnarumma.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Non voglio essere polemico, ma guardate la partita di oggi. Donnarumma cosa ha fatto? Nulla.
Controllo del area sui cross, corner e calci piazzati pari al 0, come sempre perche non fa parte del suo gioco.
Parate? 0, credo.

Sulla sponda Verona oggi abbiamo visto Silvestri supereroe con parate pazzesche. Puo essere un caso, ma Silvestri é stato fenomenale anche contro la Juve. Ok, ha anche tanti tiri sui quali puo brillare.
Ma il discorso va ben oltre le parate. Fatte caso a come abbia liberato spesso l'area sui corner e sui calci di punizione. Queste cose pesano.


Uno vuole 8-9 milioni netti l'anno, l'altro guadagna 0,5. Conviene veramente strapagare un portiere forte sulla linea, male con i piedi e male nel controllo del area? Si deve provare di tenerlo in squadra si, ma gia ora il suo ingaggio é ben distante dal valore sul campo.


----------



## Albijol (8 Novembre 2020)

Silvestri vale due Donnarumma, solo che non ha il pizzaiolo come procuratore


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Si vabbè.
Mettete Donnarumma in porta in una squadra media e questo farà le 15 mila parate che volete.

Qua si pretende che il portiere faccia i miracoli degni di Gesù Cristo, tipo sull'autogol di Calabria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non voglio essere polemico, ma guardate la partita di oggi. Donnarumma cosa ha fatto? Nulla.
> Controllo del area sui cross, corner e calci piazzati pari al 0, come sempre perche non fa parte del suo gioco.
> Parate? 0, credo.
> 
> ...



non fa niente. zero parate anche oggi. non esce mai.

sul 1o gol non è colpevole ma è ridicolo lo stesso. si butta a vanvera dove non poteva mai arrivare.

liberateci da questo cancro succhiasoldi.


----------



## Goro (8 Novembre 2020)

Tanto tra due mesi firma per la Juve


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Oggi non ho molto da rimproverargli, partita da senza voto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè.
> *Mettete Donnarumma in porta in una squadra media e questo farà le 15 mila parate che volete.*
> 
> Qua si pretende che il portiere faccia i miracoli degni di Gesù Cristo, tipo sull'autogol di Calabria.



Proprio per questo motivo parlo del controllo del area, non solo delle parate. Donnarumma non esce e se esce spesso sono guai. É un difetto molto importante per un portiere di 1,96m. 
Ovviamente non é solamente colpa sua se facciamo pena sui calci piazzati, ma anche lui ha una bella parte delle responsabilita.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non fa niente. zero parate anche oggi. non esce mai.
> 
> sul 1o gol non è colpevole ma è ridicolo lo stesso. si butta a vanvera dove non poteva mai arrivare.
> 
> liberateci da questo cancro succhiasoldi.



Non ho capito, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Star fermo a guardare la palla?


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Star fermo a guardare la palla?



be se evitava un tuffo completamente inutile non segnavano.
comunque questa è sfiga più che altro.
però questo il cervello non lo ha, non diventerà mai un grande.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be se evitava un tuffo completamente inutile non segnavano.
> comunque questa è sfiga più che altro.
> però questo il cervello non lo ha, non diventerà mai un grande.



Vabbè grazie è sempre inutile a posteriori. La palla è finita proprio nel punto peggiore e per giunta abbiamo avuto anche un rimpallo sfortunato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè.
> Mettete Donnarumma in porta in una squadra media e questo farà le 15 mila parate che volete.
> 
> Qua si pretende che il portiere faccia i miracoli degni di Gesù Cristo, tipo sull'autogol di Calabria.



Qua perché uno prende 6 milioni deve fare parate letteralmente impossibili, mentre Piatek che faceva pena al pene per DIECI MESI di fila, da Marzo 2019 a Gennaio 2020, però prendeva 1,8 milioni, a Gennaio 2020 aveva ancora degli estimatori che dicevano che ci saremmo pentiti della sua cessione, che pagava colpe non sue ecc.

O tempora! O mores!


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo motivo parlo del controllo del area, non solo delle parate. Donnarumma non esce e se esce spesso sono guai. É un difetto molto importante per un portiere di 1,96m.
> Ovviamente non é solamente colpa sua se facciamo pena sui calci piazzati, ma anche lui ha una bella parte delle responsabilita.



Ma non è vero, è che restano impresse le stupidaggini che commette come qualunque altro portiere e ci si dimentica delle cose buone che fa.
Anche nelle piccole cose. Sbaglia una mezza uscita che causa un gol? Gravissimo, poco importa che in tutte le altre occasioni abbia fatto il suo.

21enne, oltre 200 partite con la nostra gloriosa maglia, titolare della Nazionale italiana con un CT che non è esattamente milanista.
Tantissima gente, ben più competente di noi, vede in lui un qualcosa di speciale, ed un motivo c'è.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, è che restano impresse le stupidaggini che commette come qualunque altro portiere e ci si dimentica delle cose buone che fa.
> Anche nelle piccole cose. Sbaglia una mezza uscita che causa un gol? Gravissimo, poco importa che in tutte le altre occasioni abbia fatto il suo.



Perfetto. Per altri giocatori invece, più simpatici alla tifoseria, veniva usato un metro DIAMETRALMENTE opposto. So che insisto molto su Piatek ma in questo caso lo faccio perché mi è utile per mostrare il paradosso, e a tal proposito invito tutti ad andarsi a rivedere i commenti live di Bologna-Milan del Dicembre 2019 (questo https://www.milanworld.net/bologna-milan-8-dicembre-2019-ore-20-45-tv-e-streaming-vt83294.html topic).

Era un profluvio di spompinamenti per il polacco che dava il disgusto, mancava solo il coro “lo svedese lascialo la, qui c’e Piotta.... Lalalalalallala... Piotta... Piotta...”.

Tutto questo per una partita da 6,5 dopo nove mesi filati di partite da 4.

Per intenderci, un caso come quello è come se Donnarumma prendesse goal come il secondo col Lille ogni partita o quasi e poi lo si elogiasse quando azzecca due parate. Invece anche nel 2019/2020, quando sbagliò TRE partite in tutto l’anno (Torino-Milan, Milan-Udinese, Napoli-Milan) salvandoci in innumerevoli altre, è stato massacrato.

P.s: titolare della nazionale italiana con un CT che, oltre a non essere milanista, non si fa problemi a non vedere manco di striscio dei bluff milanisti come Romagnoli.


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qua perché uno prende 6 milioni deve fare parate letteralmente impossibili, mentre Piatek che faceva pena al pene per DIECI MESI di fila, da Marzo 2019 a Gennaio 2020, però prendeva 1,8 milioni, a Gennaio 2020 aveva ancora degli estimatori che dicevano che ci saremmo pentiti della sua cessione, che pagava colpe non sue ecc.
> 
> O tempora! O mores!



Il tempo è amico, Gigio è un fenomeno e spero possa difendere la porta del Milan ancora a lungo.
Mi importa poco dello stipendio, meglio pagare tanto i Campioni come lui ed Ibra ed il giusto i vari comprimari.

Che poi un Silvestri/Cragno/Portiere X valido da noi prenderebbe cifre attorno ai 3-4 millioni netti, come minimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè grazie è sempre inutile a posteriori. La palla è finita proprio nel punto peggiore e per giunta abbiamo avuto anche un rimpallo sfortunato.



infatti l'ho detto.

ciò non toglie che sia un tuffo ridicolo e completamente inutile. dimostra sempre che non ci sta con la testa. neanche nelle uscite..
anche oggi uscite a vanvera proprio


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Per altri giocatori invece, più simpatici alla tifoseria, veniva usato un metro DIAMETRALMENTE opposto. So che insisto molto su Piatek ma in questo caso lo faccio perché mi è utile per mostrare il paradosso, e a tal proposito invito tutti ad andarsi a rivedere i commenti live di Bologna-Milan del Dicembre 2019 (questo https://www.milanworld.net/bologna-milan-8-dicembre-2019-ore-20-45-tv-e-streaming-vt83294.html topic).
> 
> Era un profluvio di spompinamenti per il polacco che dava il disgusto, mancava solo il coro “lo svedese lascialo la, qui c’e Piotta.... Lalalalalallala... Piotta... Piotta...”.
> 
> ...



è il giocatore più protetto dai tifosi, per lui c'è sempre la scusa. ma ormai iniziano a spazientirsi in tanti per fortuna.

quest'anno finora è imbarazzante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Il tempo è amico, Gigio è un fenomeno e spero possa difendere la porta del Milan ancora a lungo.
> Mi importa poco dello stipendio, meglio pagare tanto i Campioni come lui ed Ibra ed il giusto i vari comprimari.
> 
> Che poi un Silvestri/Cragno/Portiere X valido da noi prenderebbe cifre attorno ai 3-4 millioni netti, come minimo.



Esatto. Specie l’ultima parte è un concetto chiave.

L’Atalanta con tetto di due milioni medi di stipendio può fare squadre da qualificazione CL, a Milano è impossibile, perché con un tetto come quello potremmo solo avere giocatori molto più scarsi dei loro, perché siamo il Milan e noblesse oblige, piaccia o no.

Un Milan con un monte ingaggi come quello atalantino sarà SEMPRE più scarso di loro, che essendo l’Atalanta possono pagare poco giocatori che da noi chiederebbero ben di più.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è il giocatore più protetto dai tifosi, per lui c'è sempre la scusa. ma ormai iniziano a spazientirsi in tanti per fortuna.
> 
> quest'anno finora è imbarazzante.



Vabbè Will, lo sai che su Gigio non concordiamo, Amen.


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è il giocatore più protetto dai tifosi, per lui c'è sempre la scusa. ma ormai iniziano a spazientirsi in tanti per fortuna.
> 
> quest'anno finora è imbarazzante.



I tifosi, me compreso, se la sono presa a male per via del rinnovo del 2017. A seguito ha avuto sicuramente dei problemi ma ne è uscito alla grande, definirlo imbarazzante per quest'anno o per lo scorso, il discorso non cambia tanto è sempre stato un tuo bersaglio, è imbarazzante. Una sorta di "gimmick" da forum cui tu resti coerente.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Novembre 2020)

L'anno scorso, seppur con qualche errore, aveva fatto un'ottima stagione.
Anche quest'anno sta facendo abbastanza bene secondo me. Ha fatto una papera col Lille e non para più un rigore, però mi sento più sicuro con lui. Con i piedi è anche migliorato tanto. 
La domanda è sempre quella: li vale i 6/7 mln all'anno? O potrebbero essere spesi meglio? Anche perché spesso mi sembra che i portieri avversari giochino meglio. Vedi oggi Silvestri che ha parato di tutto. Mirante contro di noi idem. Loro prendono poco nulla, noi siamo qui a disperarci perché chiede l'aumento di 1/2 milioni. 
Da quando ha rinnovato ho sempre pensato che prima o poi avremmo dovuto venderlo, lo penso ancora. Preferisco avere un giocatore che faccia la differenza in campo che uno che lo faccia, a volte, in porta. 
Detto questo, finché rimane faccio il tifo per lui. Sperando non ci faccia impazzire ancora col suo amico procuratore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Novembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso, seppur con qualche errore, aveva fatto un'ottima stagione.
> Anche quest'anno sta facendo abbastanza bene secondo me. Ha fatto una papera col Lille e non para più un rigore, però mi sento più sicuro con lui. Con i piedi è anche migliorato tanto.
> La domanda è sempre quella: li vale i 6/7 mln all'anno? O potrebbero essere spesi meglio? Anche perché spesso mi sembra che i portieri avversari giochino meglio. Vedi oggi Silvestri che ha parato di tutto. Mirante contro di noi idem. Loro prendono poco nulla, noi siamo qui a disperarci perché chiede l'aumento di 1/2 milioni.
> Da quando ha rinnovato ho sempre pensato che prima o poi avremmo dovuto venderlo, lo penso ancora. Preferisco avere un giocatore che faccia la differenza in campo che uno che lo faccia, a volte, in porta.
> Detto questo, finché rimane faccio il tifo per lui. Sperando non ci faccia impazzire ancora col suo amico procuratore



Pensiamo a tornare in Champions, dopodiché potremo avere giocatori che fanno la differenza un po’ dovunque, senza dover rinunciare a questo o a quello.


----------



## bmb (22 Novembre 2020)

La parata su Mertens è da mani nei capelli.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Novembre 2020)

Meret è più forte 

Quella parata su Mertens la faceva pure il fratello scarso


----------



## Love (22 Novembre 2020)

ultimamente contro il napoli ha fatto diverse papere....oggi strepitoso...


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2020)

bella parata oggi ha dto il suo contributo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Novembre 2020)

MONUMENTALE! parata su Mertens. Il coefficiente di difficoltà di quella manata è altissimo perché il tiro era angolato e con un rimbalzo velenoso. Bravissimo Gigio!


----------



## Solo (23 Novembre 2020)

Ottimo ieri sera. La parata su Mertens nel primo tempo vale un goal. Magari giocasse sempre così.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Novembre 2020)

Grande Gigio...parata decisiva, aggiungerei anche quella in blocco su Petagna che si beve Romagnoli e spara centrale ma potente...con lui il reparto difensivo si sente sicuro poche storie e questo incide parecchio. Deve rinnovare a tutti i costi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2020)

Ieri sera ha giocato benissimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Novembre 2020)

comunque si parlava di rinnovo durante la sosta ma anche a sto giro niente di niente....


----------



## Raryof (23 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque si parlava di rinnovo durante la sosta ma anche a sto giro niente di niente....



Anche a 'sto giro ti ha lasciato senza pane.
Ieri decisivo, parate non scontate, soprattutto nel primo tempo quella parata di mezzo polso pareva un gol fatto e anche nel finale (sul 2-1) sicuro su Petagna.
Primo gol su azione preso da Donnarumma dall'inizio del campionato, gol irregolare e da annullare, perché in una situazione di evidente svantaggio e per un fallo solare su Kessie poco prima, gol imparabile, da dentro la porta praticamente.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2020)

Grandissimo portiere a 21 anni! 

Fa sembrare semplici parate ultra difficili.

Non penso valga dai 7 ai 10 milioni all' anno, ma il calcio è pieno di ingaggi spropositati, ahimè funziona cosi.

Beati loro.

Sul fatto che sia un fenomeno per definizione, mai avuto dubbi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anche a 'sto giro ti ha lasciato senza pane.
> Ieri decisivo, parate non scontate, soprattutto nel primo tempo quella parata di mezzo polso pareva un gol fatto e anche nel finale (sul 2-1) sicuro su Petagna.
> Primo gol su azione preso da Donnarumma dall'inizio del campionato, gol irregolare e da annullare, perché in una situazione di evidente svantaggio e per un fallo solare su Kessie poco prima, gol imparabile, da dentro la porta praticamente.



soffri di bipolarismo o hai sbagliato a quotare?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> La parata su Mertens è da mani nei capelli.



Pazzesca.
Quella parata la fanno in tre al mondo, forse in quattro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pazzesca.
> Quella parata la fanno in tre al mondo, forse in quattro.



Tra i pali infatti è già oggi un top tre mondiale. Deve solo migliorare sulle uscite e sui tiri da lontano, ma penso che entro i 24 anni avrà colmato completamente queste lacune. E quando ciò sarà successo sarà il numero 1 al mondo senza discussioni.


----------



## Raryof (23 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> soffri di bipolarismo o hai sbagliato a quotare?



Scherzo uomo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Novembre 2020)

Io l'ho criticato molto, non lo nego e non lo nascondo. Però in questo inizio mi sta piacendo, non so bene perché, ma mi trasmette sicurezza, quella che non mi ha mai trasmesso. Non son tanto le parate che mi hanno colpito, i lampi, così come le papere, le ha sempre avute, ora però lo vedo sicuro e la cosa si riflette sulle sue ottime prestazioni. Continua così e ti farò i complimenti caro Dollarumma


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non son tanto le parate che mi hanno colpito, i lampi, così come le papere, le ha sempre avute, ora però lo vedo sicuro e la cosa si riflette sulle sue ottime prestazioni.



Se ci pensi non è sorprendente: sta crescendo, prima era poco più che un bambino, anche se era già alto due metri. Fondamentalmente dopo il 2017/2018, che fu una stagione orribile sotto tutti i punti di vista per lui, c’è stato il 2018/2019, ancora qualche papera di troppo ma forte crescita generale, poi il 2019/2020, due o tre partite cannate in pieno ma in generale una grande stagione, la migliore di tutte fino a quel punto, e ora il 2020/2021, in cui forse potrà migliorare ulteriormente quanto fatto l’anno scorso, diventare ancora più decisivo, fare meno papere, limare ancora di più i suoi difetti storici (tiri da fuori e uscite). Per me il vero Donnarumma, il Donnarumma full package, lo vedremo non prima dei 24 anni. E secondo me sarà un qualcosa di tremendo (in senso positivo).

“Quello che non ti uccide ti rende più forte”. La stragrande maggioranza dei portieri sarebbe morta professionalmente dopo un’annata come il 2017/2018 di Gigio, lui invece ha sfruttato quell’annata orribile e ne ha tratto forza.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Novembre 2020)

Dai gigio rinnova sto contratto... se non lomfai adesso sulle ali dell’entusiasmo di una grande stagione.. quando mai lo farai...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se ci pensi non è sorprendente: sta crescendo, prima era poco più che un bambino, anche se era già alto due metri. Fondamentalmente dopo il 2017/2018, che fu una stagione orribile sotto tutti i punti di vista per lui, c’è stato il 2018/2019, ancora qualche papera di troppo ma forte crescita generale, poi il 2019/2020, due o tre partite cannate in pieno ma in generale una grande stagione, la migliore di tutte fino a quel punto, e ora il 2020/2021, in cui forse potrà migliorare ulteriormente quanto fatto l’anno scorso, diventare ancora più decisivo, fare meno papere, limare ancora di più i suoi difetti storici (tiri da fuori e uscite). Per me il vero Donnarumma, il Donnarumma full package, lo vedremo non prima dei 24 anni. E secondo me sarà un qualcosa di tremendo (in senso positivo).
> 
> “Quello che non ti uccide ti rende più forte”. La stragrande maggioranza dei portieri sarebbe morta professionalmente dopo un’annata come il 2017/2018 di Gigio, lui invece ha sfruttato quell’annata orribile e ne ha tratto forza.



Ho visto solo ora il tuo commento. 
Come ho scritto nella pagina dietro, a me sta piacendo per la sicurezza che ora mi trasmette. Se continua a trasmettere questa sicurezza puo' anche fare qualche papera, non mi interessa! Perché la papera è un episodio singolo, un lampo negativo. Il suo difetto degli anni addietro erano le papere, più l'insicurezza che mi trasmetteva e che trasmetteva a tutta la squadra. Se continua così, sarò ben felice di fargli i complimenti e di dirgli che merita i soldi che prende. Il tifo Milan sempre e comunque, anche quando critico i nostri calciatori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo ora il tuo commento.
> Come ho scritto nella pagina dietro, a me sta piacendo per la sicurezza che ora mi trasmette. Se continua a trasmettere questa sicurezza puo' anche fare qualche papera, non mi interessa! Perché la papera è un episodio singolo, un lampo negativo. Il suo difetto degli anni addietro erano le papere, più l'insicurezza che mi trasmetteva e che trasmetteva a tutta la squadra. Se continua così, sarò ben felice di fargli i complimenti e di dirgli che merita i soldi che prende. Il tifo Milan sempre e comunque, anche quando critico i nostri calciatori.



Grande.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Novembre 2020)

Che portiere, che leader! Grande Gigiooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2020)

Anche oggi paratona, anche se credo che il gol sarebbe stato annullato per fuorigioco.


----------



## LukeLike (29 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche oggi paratona, anche se credo che il gol sarebbe stato annullato per fuorigioco.



Quello di Vlahovic però sarebbe stato regolare. E' quello il vero miracolo di giornata.

Comunque l'attaccamento alla maglia lo dimostra quando, dopo la parata su Ribery, esulta sul salvataggio sulla linea di Romagnoli sul prosieguo dell'azione e si congratula con lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Quello di Vlahovic però sarebbe stato regolare. E' quello il vero miracolo di giornata.
> 
> Comunque l'attaccamento alla maglia lo dimostra quando, dopo la parata su Ribery, esulta sul salvataggio sulla linea di Romagnoli sul prosieguo dell'azione e si congratula con lui.



È confermato che ha toccato i tiro di Vlahovic? Dai replay non ho visto bene, ma se fosse così avresti ragione, parata mostruosa.


----------



## LukeLike (29 Novembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È confermato che ha toccato i tiro di Vlahovic? Dai replay non ho visto bene, ma se fosse così avresti ragione, parata mostruosa.



Sìsì, da un replay da dietro la porta si vede nettamente il tocco che devia la palla sul legno!


----------



## bmb (29 Novembre 2020)

Armadio a N ante.


----------



## Solo (29 Novembre 2020)

Se solo sistemasse le uscite a farfalla...


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Novembre 2020)

In troppi parlano molto quando sbaglia, con attacchi di inaudita violenza, salvo poi stare zitti come teneri agnellini quando Donnarumma ci offre il consueto spettacolo strepitoso tra i pali regalandoci punti su punti.
Costoro, non lo meritano


----------



## Alfred Edwards (30 Novembre 2020)

Io ho sempre pensato che gli si potrebbero dare anche 10 milioni. È tra i 5 più forti al mondo.


----------



## bmb (3 Dicembre 2020)

Francamente quando deve andare d'istinto è umiliante per chi tira.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In troppi parlano molto quando sbaglia, con attacchi di inaudita violenza, salvo poi stare zitti come teneri agnellini quando Donnarumma ci offre il consueto spettacolo strepitoso tra i pali regalandoci punti su punti.
> Costoro, non lo meritano



Si chiamano haters.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Dicembre 2020)

rivedendo bene lui la palla a krunic la ha data bene e non è che fosse poi così pressato . non lo definirei errore perchè sembra proprio che sia pioli che vuol fare quel giochetto (rifatto poi più volte anche dopo). a me non piace ma se lo deve fare lo ha fatto anche bene. io rimango per la salutare spazzata.

gran parata su punizione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Dicembre 2020)

Tra Lille e oggi, due gol subiti come conseguenza dei suoi passaggi corti ai giocatori pressati. Una cosa insopportabile


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In troppi parlano molto quando sbaglia, con attacchi di inaudita violenza, salvo poi stare zitti come teneri agnellini quando Donnarumma ci offre il *consueto spettacolo strepitoso tra i pali regalandoci punti su punti.*
> Costoro, non lo meritano



ahahahahah ma per favore dai!!


----------



## Raryof (3 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rivedendo bene lui la palla a krunic la ha data bene e non è che fosse poi così pressato . non lo definirei errore perchè sembra proprio che sia pioli che vuol fare quel giochetto (rifatto poi più volte anche dopo). a me non piace ma se lo deve fare lo ha fatto anche bene. io rimango per la salutare spazzata.
> 
> gran parata su punizione.



E' una giocata che facciamo sempre con Benna e Kessie, Donnarumma non ha colpe lì, quello è il sistema di gioco e quella palla lì ci permette di alzarci con la palla tra i piedi senza dover lanciare lungo.
Il problema è l'asino che l'ha ricevuta, Donnarumma stasera strepitoso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' una giocata che facciamo sempre con Benna e Kessie, Donnarumma non ha colpe lì, quello è il sistema di gioco e quella palla lì ci permette di alzarci con la palla tra i piedi senza dover lanciare lungo.
> Il problema è l'asino che l'ha ricevuta, Donnarumma stasera strepitoso.



si be è un sistema del menga. donnarumma coi piedi è una tassa e non puoi adottarlo troppo spesso. ma stasera non gli do colpe se non appunto nel concetto che però non credo sia farina del suo sacco.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2020)

Per me Gigio in questo momento e il portiero piú forte al globo, certo deve ancora migliorare qualcosa...


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Dicembre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per me Gigio in questo momento e il portiero piú forte al globo, certo deve ancora migliorare qualcosa...



Piú forte no, ma é entrato a forza nella top 3. A 21 anni. 
E c'è gente che lo schifa, gente che si meriterebbe Pippa Reina o Diego Lopez.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Il bello è che non avete ancora visto nulla. Il Gigio “final form” lo vedremo tra minimo tre anni, forse anche quattro. E li non ce ne sarà davvero più per nessuno.


----------



## Raryof (4 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il bello è che non avete ancora visto nulla. Il Gigio “final form” lo vedremo tra minimo tre anni, forse anche quattro. E li non ce ne sarà davvero più per nessuno.



Beh beh con l'innalzarsi del livello dei compagni lui è salito di rendimento in maniera paurosa, prevedibile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh beh con l'innalzarsi del livello dei compagni lui è salito di rendimento in maniera paurosa, prevedibile



Verissimo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (4 Dicembre 2020)

Alterna cose sciocche a parate da personaggio di un manga. Dai su Gigio, cerca di fare la scelta giusta con la palla tra i piedi e diventi imbattibile. Sai essere un extraterrestre se vuoi.


----------



## bmb (4 Dicembre 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Alterna cose sciocche a parate da personaggio di un manga. Dai su Gigio, cerca di fare la scelta giusta con la palla tra i piedi e diventi imbattibile. Sai essere un extraterrestre se vuoi.



Non è una cosa sciocca quella di ieri. Lo fa sempre con Bennacer, Kessie e Tonali. Il problema vien fuori quando devi passarla ad un non giocatore di calcio che fa passare il pallone sotto la suola.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Una sicurezza Gigio


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahah ma per favore dai!!



Non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere


----------



## uolfetto (4 Dicembre 2020)

Grande portiere e grande stagione fino a questo punto. Speriamo si possa continuare così fino a giugno, senza rancore.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri ha fatto buone cose, ma il passaggio a Krunic quando aveva due uomini addosso non doveva farlo, è questo e il secondo gol di fila che prendiamo per questa maledetta uscita dal basso, ma li è colpa di Pioli , vediamo se il mister ha capito che in certe situazioni è meglio il rilancio lungo.


----------



## Manue (4 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto buone cose, ma il passaggio a Krunic quando aveva due uomini addosso non doveva farlo, è questo e il secondo gol di fila che prendiamo per questa maledetta uscita dal basso, ma li è colpa di Pioli , vediamo se il mister ha capito che in certe situazioni è meglio il rilancio lungo.



Krunic aveva tutto il tempo per gestire quella palla, 
chi ha giocato a calcio lo sa bene, e non parlo di giocatori di Serie A.

Quando sei li, in quella zona di campo, sai già a chi devi dare la palla ancora prima di riceverla,
se non lo sai, non devi trovarti li.


----------



## Manue (4 Dicembre 2020)

Io credo che ormai solo qui, e solo da pochi, Donnarumma venga schifato e venga messo sullo stesso piano di Consigli, 
Plizzari, Sirigu, Meret, Perin, Mirante...

basta fare un giro altrove per verificare che i tifosi delle altre squadre, 
lo prenderebbero domani mattina.


----------



## Lambro (4 Dicembre 2020)

La ripresa da dietro e dal basso ha fatto vedere benissimo che Krunic aveva tutto il tempo e lo spazio per poter controllare e passare subito il pallone, non è stato l'errore di Gigio (che come giustamente sottolineato da [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] lo fa sempre con Benna e Kessie) ma solo e soltanto del bosniaco, che non è adatto ai nostri livelli attuali ed è evidentemente un giocatorino da bassa serie A, quantomeno nel nostro 4231 non c'azzecca un niente cosmico.
Da dare via al più presto e da sostituire con Pobega.

Tornando in topic, Gigio anche ieri sera è stato strepitoso, sta confezionando delle parate a dir poco incredibili ormai da 5 anni, ma di cosa stiamo parlando, è un fuoriclasse che finalmente gioca in una squadra di vertice (infatti si parla di rinnovo ormai certo, speriamo) consona al suo ruolo.

Ha fatto qualche errore e ne farà altri, finchè sono pochi accettiamolo perchè in cambio ci ha salvato con miracoli assoluti non so quante volte, un portiere matura intorno ai 28 anni , ma di cosa stiamo parlando scusate.
Alcuni miglioramenti poi (coi piedi ad esempio oppure sulle uscite, per non parlare come va a terra) sono stati molto evidenti in questi anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Dicembre 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Grande portiere e grande stagione fino a questo punto. Speriamo si possa continuare così fino a giugno, senza rancore.



Resterà al Milan anche dopo, non se ne andrà da un Milan tornato grande.


----------



## uolfetto (4 Dicembre 2020)

Tutto può essere in questo periodo di incertezze globali. In condizioni normali ti direi che non ho mai visto un giocatore forte rinnovare e rimanere nella stessa squadra a ridosso della scadenza. Per questo dico sempre che adesso sarebbe il momento per iniziare a discutere le scadenze 2022 che poi vanno finalizzate a fine stagione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La ripresa da dietro e dal basso ha fatto vedere benissimo che Krunic aveva tutto il tempo e lo spazio per poter controllare e passare subito il pallone, non è stato l'errore di Gigio (che come giustamente sottolineato da [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] lo fa sempre con Benna e Kessie) ma solo e soltanto del bosniaco, che non è adatto ai nostri livelli attuali ed è evidentemente un giocatorino da bassa serie A, quantomeno nel nostro 4231 non c'azzecca un niente cosmico.
> Da dare via al più presto e da sostituire con Pobega.
> 
> Tornando in topic, Gigio anche ieri sera è stato strepitoso, sta confezionando delle parate a dir poco incredibili ormai da 5 anni, ma di cosa stiamo parlando, è un fuoriclasse che finalmente gioca in una squadra di vertice (infatti si parla di rinnovo ormai certo, speriamo) consona al suo ruolo.
> ...



se matura a 28 anni quella cifra la prende a 28 anni. 
se mi devo tenere uno 10 anni per quello che sarà, adios.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Dicembre 2020)

Parata da F E N O M E N O anche stasera nel primo tempo su colpo di testa ravvicinato, con un portiere normale saremmo andati sotto 1-0. I soldi che prende ormai li vale tutti fino all’ultimo centesimo, abbiamo già almeno 4 punti in più per merito suo che con un “Gollini qualunque” (il tipico portierino che molti invocano, come Meret o altri, perché “vincevamo le CL con portieri normali”, si, che avevano davanti Tassotti, Costacurta, Baresi e Maldini, oppure Cafù, Nesta, Maldini e Serginho, piccola, piccolisssssssima differenza. Che poi la prima CL degli anni 2000 l’abbiamo vinta con Dida in porta che dal 2003 al 2005 valeva il miglior Buffon ma vabbè) non avremmo.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Dicembre 2020)

Altra parata da 3 punti che avrebbe fatto pure il fratello


----------



## Igniorante (7 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Parata da F E N O M E N O anche stasera nel primo tempo su colpo di testa ravvicinato, con un portiere normale saremmo andati sotto 1-0. I soldi che prende ormai li vale tutti fino all’ultimo centesimo, abbiamo già almeno 4 punti in più per merito suo che con un “Gollini qualunque” (il tipico portierino che molti invocano, come Meret o altri, perché “vincevamo le CL con portieri normali”, si, che avevano davanti Tassotti, Costacurta, Baresi e Maldini, oppure Cafù, Nesta, Maldini e Serginho, piccola, piccolisssssssima differenza. Che poi la prima CL degli anni 2000 l’abbiamo vinta con Dida in porta che dal 2003 al 2005 valeva il miglior Buffon ma vabbè) non avremmo.



Ahahah 
Quotone. 
Purtroppo è facile criticare lo stipendio del portiere perché è il ruolo meno chiamato in causa quando tutta la squadra gira bene. 
Poi però, quando serve, vedi la differenza tra il fenomeno e il cesso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahahah
> Quotone.
> Purtroppo è facile criticare lo stipendio del portiere perché è il ruolo meno chiamato in causa quando tutta la squadra gira bene.
> Poi però, quando serve, vedi la differenza tra il fenomeno e il cesso.



Tra Napoli e oggi, minimo 4 punti in più grazie a lui. Fino ad ora non ricordo papere in campionato, quest’anno, e ci ha già salvato diverse volte.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Fino adesso impeccabile, unico errore è il secondo gol del Lille nella sconfitta in EL, per il resto ottimo come sempre, e infatti non è un caso che contro la Roma abbiamo perso 2 punti anche a causa della falsa positività di Donnarumma.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2020)

Impressionante, speriamo nel rinnovo porca paletta


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Ahhhhh se queste parate li avessi fatto Donnarumma, fuochi d'artificio, e seghini a gogo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2020)

Non gli do nessuna colpa, ma malissimo sul secondo gol, guardate il replay dall'alto. Era un tiro che gli arrivava addosso.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2020)

ma come fai a dare la colpa a Gigio sul goal? kurtic arriva in corsa da centrocampo, il cross era teso.. quel colpo di testa andava a i mille all'ora, senza contare che era attaccato alla porta kurtic


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non gli do nessuna colpa, ma malissimo sul secondo gol, guardate il replay dall'alto. Era un tiro che gli arrivava addosso.



Io l'ho criticato molte volte, ma era quasi impossibile da parare dai. Gli arriva una sassata quasi dall'area piccola. Per me già il fatto che sia riuscito a toccarla è quasi un mezzo miracolo.


----------



## bmb (13 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo fatto segnare 2 volte quei cessi parmigiani senza l'ombra di una marcatura e la colpa è del portiere. Bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2020)

quel 2o gol qualche portiere lo avrebbe preso caro dollarman.
non vali 7 e non li varrai mai.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Il secondo gol era più che parabile.

Se non ci arriva è una cosa, ma lui ci è arrivato mettendo l'angolazione della mano in modo errata,la palla invece di spingerla in avanti l'ha spinta lateralmente cosa anche giusta da fare ma non se ti trovi con i piedi sulla linea di porta.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri incolpevole sui gol, e a parte un uscita alta con un grave errore tecnico dove va a smanacciare con la mano invece che rispingeri con i pugni ha fatto una buona partita, aiutando molto la difesa con uscite su angoli e spioventi, cosa mai visto.

In più ha parato un calcio di rigore, con i tempi, e le posture del corpo fatte in modo perfetto.

Il segreto per parare i rigori è soltanto uno....stare fermi.

In coppa per pararne uno ha dovuto aspettare il tredicesimo, semplicemente perché ha commesso l'errore che oggi commette il 90% dei portieri, buttarsi prima del tiro.

Cosi rendi la vita facilissima a chi tira che spesso te la mette centralmente.

Donnarumma con le doti atletiche che ha può diventare un ottimo pararigori, ma "SOLO" se impara a stare fermo.

Deve andare a cercare la palla dopo il tiro, non prima.

Spesso i rigori se stai fermo te li tirano in bocca,in più metti una tensione altissima a chi tira che sa esattamente che non può contare sula prima mossa del portiere.

Se Donnarumma impara a stare fermo , possiamo andare anche ai rigori, che lui al 90% c'è li fa vincere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ripeto che sta crescendo e che quest'anno si sta meritando appieno lo stipendio. Il rigore parato a mano aperta, una fucilata di Immobile è stato un miracolo.. Mi ha fatto gridare per il godimento. Riguardate che razza di parata fa.... Anche quando stecca qualche uscita, mi lascia comunque una sensazione di sicurezza. Il ragazzo è cresciuto molto, probabilmente grazie ad Ibra e la differenza si nota.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Dicembre 2020)

Mi piace vederlo con la tuta nera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Già detto, dal 2017/2018 (anno orribile per lui) è stata una crescita costante ogni anno, un buon 2018/2019, un ottimo 2019/2020 e fino ad ora un grandissimo 2020/2021.

Da blindare, altro che venderlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Dicembre 2020)

ieri regala l'angolo del rigore, fa una grande parata sul rigore, qualche uscita un po' così e sul 2o gol da uno come lui mi aspetto che possa prenderla. di certo non si può considerare errore... per il resto sta a guardare.

nel complesso buona partita ma non eccezionale. se devono scegliere per bilancio se mollare lui o qualcuno di movimento tipo la turca, io non avrei dubbi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ieri regala l'angolo del rigore, fa una grande parata sul rigore, qualche uscita un po' così e sul 2o gol da uno come lui mi aspetto che possa prenderla. di certo non si può considerare errore... per il resto sta a guardare.
> 
> nel complesso buona partita ma non eccezionale. se devono scegliere per bilancio se mollare lui o qualcuno di movimento tipo la turca, io non avrei dubbi.



A parte che questo entro 4 anni massimo sarà il numero 1 assoluto al mondo nel suo ruolo.

A parte questo, i costi della rosa lì abbiamo già tagliati e presto torneremo in CL. Non abbiamo bisogno di fare cessioni sanguinose, dobbiamo semmai vendere alcuni bidoni come Musacchio, Castillejo, Duarte, Conti ecc, fine.

Il bilancio così negativo è stato per il Covid, non perché stiamo ancora spendendo troppo, anche l’Inda ha avuto quasi un -150.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Dicembre 2020)

Quest'anno anche lui sta facendo un salto di qualità impressionante. La sua presenza si sente non solo quando para, ma anche quando comunica con i suoi compagni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Quest'anno anche lui sta facendo un salto di qualità impressionante. La sua presenza si sente non solo quando para, ma anche quando comunica con i suoi compagni.



Già l’anno scorso aveva fatto un enorme salto di qualità, quest’anno ne ha fatto uno ulteriore. Ed è solo l’inizio, 21 anni per un portiere sono niente, sono come 17 per un centravanti, ha margini di crescita abominevoli.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Dicembre 2020)

21 anni, 250 partite in carriera. basta sol questo


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A parte che questo entro 4 anni massimo sarà il numero 1 assoluto al mondo nel suo ruolo.
> 
> A parte questo, i costi della rosa lì abbiamo già tagliati e presto torneremo in CL. Non abbiamo bisogno di fare cessioni sanguinose, dobbiamo semmai vendere alcuni bidoni come Musacchio, Castillejo, Duarte, Conti ecc, fine.
> 
> Il bilancio così negativo è stato per il Covid, non perché stiamo ancora spendendo troppo, anche l’Inda ha avuto quasi un -150.



il problema è che la strategia aziendale non la decidiamo io o te. quindi se c'è da tagliare o meno non lo sappiamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il problema è che la strategia aziendale non la decidiamo io o te. quindi se c'è da tagliare o meno non lo sappiamo.



I tagli al massimo li fai sui giocatori inutili o sugli scarsi come Romagnoli, non certo andando a privare la squadra dei suoi leaders. Sarebbe autosabotaggio, non l’abbiamo fatto prima e non lo faremo adesso con la prospettiva della CL.


----------



## Garrincha (24 Dicembre 2020)

Tra i migliori cinque portieri al mondo in attività, quanto guadagnano gli altri quattro?

Se è pure vero che è arrivato a certe cifre troppo presto per il mercato ha dimostrato di meritarle, il ruolo del portiere è fondamentale e non si trovano facilmente giocatori di ruolo che facciano la differenza così marcata. 


Se vorrà andare via pace, se chiede dieci/quindici milioni pace ma un giocatore del genere se dipende dalla società non dovrebbe mai lasciarlo andare, ti indebolisci sportivamente


----------



## Raryof (24 Dicembre 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Tra i migliori cinque portieri al mondo in attività, quanto guadagnano gli altri quattro?
> 
> Se è pure vero che è arrivato a certe cifre troppo presto per il mercato ha dimostrato di meritarle, il ruolo del portiere è fondamentale e non si trovano facilmente giocatori di ruolo che facciano la differenza così marcata.
> 
> ...



E ieri aveva parato un rigore non semplice, col rigore parato sarebbe cambiata la partita e avremmo gestito molto meglio le scorribande della Lazio sul 2-0.
Peccato la sfiga, come col Verona.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Dicembre 2020)

a parte essere un portiere della madonna, si fa anche sentire dai compagni .Se c'è la possibilità me lo tengo stretto


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> I tagli al massimo li fai sui giocatori inutili o sugli scarsi come Romagnoli, non certo andando a privare la squadra dei suoi leaders. Sarebbe autosabotaggio, non l’abbiamo fatto prima e non lo faremo adesso con la prospettiva della CL.



be certo che donnarumma sia più leader di romagnoli lo decidi tu che sei nello spogliatoio e lo sai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be certo che donnarumma sia più leader di romagnoli lo decidi tu che sei nello spogliatoio e lo sai.



Basta vedere la sicurezza che da ai compagni. E comunque è un leader sul piano tecnico, io parlavo anche di quello. I migliori (Donnarumma, Kjaer, Theo, Bennacer, Kessie, Ibra ) non li cedi né li lasci andare nel momento in cui stai tornando una grande squadra. 

Questo lo fanno le romette della situazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Basta vedere la sicurezza che da ai compagni. E comunque è un leader sul piano tecnico, io parlavo anche di quello. I migliori (Donnarumma, Kjaer, Theo, Bennacer, Kessie, Ibra ) non li cedi né li lasci andare nel momento in cui stai tornando una grande squadra.
> 
> Questo lo fanno le romette della situazione.



ma queste sono tue teorie assolutamente astratte che snoccioli a favore o contro ti è simpatico o meno. su quali basi uno darebbe sicurezza e l'altro no? cosa ne sappiamo noi? che poi donnarumma è l'esatto opposto del portiere che da sicurezza perchè il suo punto debole sono proprio le uscite e le scelte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma queste sono tue teorie assolutamente astratte che snoccioli a favore o contro ti è simpatico o meno. su quali basi uno darebbe sicurezza e l'altro no? cosa ne sappiamo noi? che poi donnarumma è l'esatto opposto del portiere che da sicurezza perchè il suo punto debole sono proprio le uscite e le scelte.



Sei rimasto al 2017/2018, è cresciuto molto e l’hanno notato tutti, compresi suoi ex superdetrattori come orgogliomilanista. So benissimo che non ti muoverai mai di un millimetro da questa posizione e va bene così. 

In ogni caso nessun top club che voglia tornare al top cede i propri migliori giovani, che si chiamino Donnarumma, Theo, Kessie, Bennacer ecc.

Quello lo fanno le Rome o i Dortmund (che addirittura lasciò andare Lewandowski a zero al Bayern Monaco), non le nobili decadute che stanno rinascendo. Ma questo lo sanno benissimo anche in società.
Cedere Donnarumma oggi sarebbe come se nell’86 avessimo ceduto uno dei giovani del Milan di Farina (Tassotti, Baresi, Maldini, Costacurta) che poi comporranno l’ossatura del grande Milan Berlusconiano.

Oggi vendere uno qualsiasi dei nostri migliori giovani, che sia giocatore di movimento o no, sarebbe auto sabotaggio, anche perché siamo una macchina perfetta che non va toccata negli ingranaggi cardine.

Sarà meglio rendersi conto che se nessun top club cede i propri migliori giovani un motivo ci sarà. Ed è la differenza tra i top club (che sono un punto di arrivo) e le provinciali o le stelle di seconda grandezza (Borussia Dortmund, Atletico, Arsenal ecc) che per i giocatori sono un punto di passaggio.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be certo che donnarumma sia più leader di romagnoli lo decidi tu che sei nello spogliatoio e lo sai.



Beh la cosa è abbastanza palese dai.
Oltretutto non esordisci a neanche 17 anni in Serie A per poi restare titolare fisso per puro caso, vuol dire che uno ha i cogli.oni quadrati ed è un talento.


----------



## Raryof (25 Dicembre 2020)

Un portiere che esordisce a 16 anni in Serie A se non diventa capitano entro i 25 anni vuol dire che c'è qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quello lo fanno le Rome o i Dortmund (che addirittura lasciò andare Lewandowski a zero al Bayern Monaco).



Vabbè, se non ha voluto rinnovare il Dortmund non ha potuto fare nulla, allo stesso modo se Donnarumma sceglie di andare a zero all'Inter mica il Milan lo ha lasciato andare


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh la cosa è abbastanza palese dai.
> Oltretutto non esordisci a neanche 17 anni in Serie A per poi restare titolare fisso per puro caso, vuol dire che uno ha i cogli.oni quadrati ed è un talento.



non c'è nulla di palese perchè noi dentro non ci siamo. a parte ovviamente ibra. lui è il totem.

la forma dei suoi cogli non credo dipenda dalla precocità o dalla bravura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sei rimasto al 2017/2018, è cresciuto molto e l’hanno notato tutti, compresi suoi ex superdetrattori come orgogliomilanista. So benissimo che non ti muoverai mai di un millimetro da questa posizione e va bene così.
> 
> In ogni caso nessun top club che voglia tornare al top cede i propri migliori giovani, che si chiamino Donnarumma, Theo, Kessie, Bennacer ecc.
> 
> ...



io mi muovo dalla mia posizione quando è ora, per esempio con pioli o la turca. i tuoi papiri scusa ma sono inutili ed anche un po' annoianti...
tu dici che da sicurezza? io dico di no. è l'esatto opposto di un portiere che da sicurezza. chiedi a qualsiasi persona che ha giocato a calcio in ruolo difensore e ti dirà che il portiere che da sicurezza è quello che nelle uscite sa quello che deve fare e lo fa. che poi sia migliorato rispetto allo scorso anno si. e per fortuna... ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Vabbè, se non ha voluto rinnovare il Dortmund non ha potuto fare nulla, allo stesso modo se Donnarumma sceglie di andare a zero all'Inter mica il Milan lo ha lasciato andare



Se preferisse l’Inter a noi nonostante il fatto che stiamo tornando ad essere quelli che dobbiamo essere sarebbe gravissimo. Queste cose appunto succedono ai Dortmund di questo mondo, non al Milan.

Del resto il Dortmund non è e non sarà mai un grande club proprio per dimensione naturale e bacino d’utenza. Per noi il discorso è giusto “leggermente” diverso.

E in ogni caso il discorso di Will è diverso nel senso che lui lo cederebbe o lo lascerebbe andare a zero volontariamente. Il che è ben diverso (e intendiamoci, per il club sarebbe forse meno grave che non riuscire a trattenerlo, sarebbe un enorme errore di valutazione come quello fatto dal Real con Theo e Hakimi, ma non riuscire a trattenerlo nonostante il Milan stia tornando grande sarebbe un segnale di portata devastante per il Milan. Posto che anche mandare via volontariamente un giocatore del genere sarebbe quasi comico per un club che dice di puntare sui giovani talenti). 



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io mi muovo dalla mia posizione quando è ora, per esempio con pioli o la turca. i tuoi papiri scusa ma sono inutili ed anche un po' annoianti...
> tu dici che da sicurezza? io dico di no. è l'esatto opposto di un portiere che da sicurezza. chiedi a qualsiasi persona che ha giocato a calcio in ruolo difensore e ti dirà che il portiere che da sicurezza è quello che nelle uscite sa quello che deve fare e lo fa. che poi sia migliorato rispetto allo scorso anno si. e per fortuna... ci mancherebbe altro.



E l’anno scorso era stata già una grande annata (praticamente sbagliò tre partite in tutto l’anno, infatti fu l’anno scorso che molti dei suoi detrattori cominciarono a ricredersi), comunque ci sono cose soggettive e cose oggettive, una cosa oggettiva è che i top club i migliori giovani che hanno li blindano, tu lo lasceresti partire addirittura a zero e, l’altro giorno, hai detto per sostituirlo con “chiunque”. Che ci sia una forte base di antipatia in questa tua opinione è evidente, legittimo eh, però il fatto rimane.

In ogni caso su Donnarumma vale il discorso che vale per qualunque giocatore importante e giovane: se ti chiami Milan, Real Madrid, Bayern Monaco, Liverpool, Barcellona, Juve ecc molto semplicemente non lo lasci partire, non c’è altro da aggiungere. Non lasci partire lui, come non lasci partire Kessie, Bennacer e gli altri forti (il Real ha lasciato partire Theo e Hakimi ma unicamente perché ha sbagliato le valutazioni su questi giocatori, e un conto è sbagliate valutazione su in giocatore, un conto è lasciarlo partire perché “non si è in grado di trattenerlo” o per “fare cassa”, entrambe robe non degne dei top clubs).

Si può discordare sulle qualità del giocatore ma non sul fatto che quando un gruppo funziona non vai a rimuoverne uno degli elementi più importanti (perché è dannoso, sia a livello tecnico che di coesione del gruppo, infatti per Maldini rinnovarlo è una priorità assoluta mentre tu lo svenderesti o faresti partire a zero per sostituirlo, parole tue dell’altro giorno, con “chiunque”), né sul fatto che giocatori di questo livello i club importanti li tengono. Queste sono cose oggettive, piaccia oppure no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se preferisse l’Inter a noi nonostante il fatto che stiamo tornando ad essere quelli che dobbiamo essere sarebbe gravissimo. Queste cose appunto succedono ai Dortmund di questo mondo, non al Milan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che pesantezza ragazzi. pensala come vuoi. 
pensi di sapere tutto quello che pensano i dirigenti, i calciatori, le dinamiche... mah chissà da dove derivano queste certezze


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che pesantezza ragazzi. pensala come vuoi.
> pensi di sapere tutto quello che pensano i dirigenti, i calciatori, le dinamiche... mah chissà da dove derivano queste certezze



È stato Maldini a ribadirlo più volte che rinnovare il contratto a Donnarumma è una priorità, cosa che non ha mai detto di Romagnoli, ad esempio.

Semplicemente leggo.



Admin ha scritto:


> ”La nostra storia parte dal post lockdown, ci aspettiamo di continuare così anche se è impossibile restare imbattuti per tutto l'anno. Abbiamo dimostrato di avere coraggio. Quando hai coraggio la fortuna ti aiuta. L'Inter? Ha forse la rosa più completa ed è la favorita del campionato. E' una formazione forte e solida. Come vanno le cose con Donnarumma per il rinnovo? Se ne parlerà. Dovremo parlare anche con Ibra e Calhanoglu. Dobbiamo avere la testa sul campionato e sulla coppa ora. Ne parleremo con gli agenti e con i giocatori. *Il Milan deve provare a tenere questi giocatori*. Bisogna essere felici in due. Abbiamo dato un pò di stabilità, i risultati hanno aiutato la maturazione generale. Non pensiamo di essere al massimo ma di sicuro siamo squadra.



“Il Milan deve provare a tenere questi giocatori” e guarda caso menziona tre dei più importanti. Mai menzionato Romagnoli in questioni del genere (nonostante anche il suo rinnovo non sia facile e nonostante sia formalmente “il capitano”), davvero, che caso. Che caso che abbia detto queste cose di Donnarumma e di due altri elementi fondamentali. Mentre su Romagnoli abbia recentemente detto che ci serve un difensore, guardacaso (anche qui) un difensore con caratteristiche opposte alle sue, ossia, stando a quello che ha detto, veloce e abile nell’1 vs 1. Ma sicuramente mi sbaglio e Maldini è pronto a liberarsene per sostituirlo con “chiunque”.

Poi sul resto c’è poco da dire, a te sta bene vedere il Milan che fa il Dortmund della situazione, a me no. Pace e bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È stato Maldini a ribadirlo più volte che rinnovare il contratto a Donnarumma è una priorità, cosa che non ha mai detto di Romagnoli, ad esempio.
> 
> Semplicemente leggo.



forse perchè romagnoli non è a scadenza??? altrimenti avrebbe messo pure lui.
comunque... io non lo so e aspetto i fatti. 
fatti che già 9 mesi fa si diceva fossero di primaria importanza ma che ancora non sono stati risolti.

se a te non sta bene che il milan faccia il dortmund puoi sempre comprare il milan e gestirlo tu, in alternativa che ti stia bene o meno è ininfluente purtroppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> forse perchè romagnoli non è a scadenza??? altrimenti avrebbe messo pure lui.
> comunque... io non lo so e aspetto i fatti.
> fatti che già 9 mesi fa si diceva fossero di primaria importanza ma che ancora non sono stati risolti.



Non so se avrebbe messo pure lui...

Non gli ho mai sentito fare una lode a Romagna, e quando ha descritto il difensore che ci serviva ne ha descritto uno antitetico.

Riguardo ai nove mesi, sai come funziona con Raiola, è lui che li porta a scadenza per poi avere potere contrattuale, e quando sono forti non puoi certo panchinarli (pensa fare tutto il campionato con la tata in porta).


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non so se avrebbe messo pure lui...
> 
> Non gli ho mai sentito fargli una lode su Romagna, e quando ha descritto il difensore che ci serviva ne ha descritto uno antitetico.
> 
> Riguardo ai nove mesi, sai come funziona con Raiola, è lui che li porta a scadenza per poi avere potere contrattuale, e quando sono forti non puoi certo panchinarli (pensa fare tutto il campionato con la tata in porta).



tutti quelli di raiola son sempre andati a scadenza? no...
ti crei una realtà tutta tua per spiegare banali dinamiche sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutti quelli di raiola son sempre andati a scadenza? no...
> ti crei una realtà tutta tua per spiegare banali dinamiche sotto gli occhi di tutti.



Raiola porta a scadenza quelli che vuole portare a scadenza, specie i più forti. Sir Alex Ferguson, in genere molto posato, lo definì uno “shit bag” proprio per questo. Così poi ha tutto il potere contrattuale e tiene i clubs per le palle.






Di sicuro non arrivano a scadenza qui al Milan perché Maldini era troppo indaffarato a farsi una Caipirinha ad Ibiza, vai tranquillo su questo.


----------



## Masanijey (26 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Raiola porta a scadenza quelli che vuole portare a scadenza, specie i più forti. Sir Alex Ferguson, in genere molto posato, lo definì uno “shit bag” proprio per questo. Così poi ha tutto il potere contrattuale e tiene i clubs per le palle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comunque, al di là del fatto che will sicuramente esagera, c'è un fatto. Donnarumma si è giocato l'amore di gran parte dei tifosi con quel rinnovo. Io personalmente lo apprezzo, è sicuramente uno dei più forti al mondo o comunque lo diventerà, ma io personalmente non riesco più ad amarlo come amo un theo o un bennacer. 
Con quella telenovela inevitabilmente si è messo un marchio che gli rimarrà addosso a vita, e quindi in un certo senso posso capire le critiche. 
È come quando perdoni un tradimento a tua moglie. Vai avanti ma niente sarà più come prima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Raiola porta a scadenza quelli che vuole portare a scadenza, specie i più forti. Sir Alex Ferguson, in genere molto posato, lo definì uno “shit bag” proprio per questo. Così poi ha tutto il potere contrattuale e tiene i clubs per le palle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se va be ahahhahahaha raiola il mostro cattivo!!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Comunque, al di là del fatto che will sicuramente esagera, c'è un fatto. Donnarumma si è giocato l'amore di gran parte dei tifosi con quel rinnovo. Io personalmente lo apprezzo, è sicuramente uno dei più forti al mondo o comunque lo diventerà, ma io personalmente non riesco più ad amarlo come amo un theo o un bennacer.
> Con quella telenovela inevitabilmente si è messo un marchio che gli rimarrà addosso a vita, e quindi in un certo senso posso capire le critiche.
> È come quando perdoni un tradimento a tua moglie. Vai avanti ma niente sarà più come prima.



soprattutto se lei le corna continua a mettertele, o ci prova, tutti i giorni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se va be ahahhahahaha raiola il mostro cattivo!!!!!



Vabbè dai, questa risposta chiarisce tutto. 
No, Raiola è uno come tanti, un procuratore normalissimo, per nulla particolare, e se certi giocatori vengono portati a scadenza è perché Maldini aveva di meglio da fare che occuparsi del loro rinnovo (ad esempio andare a ****.eggiare ad Ibiza).

Hai perfettamente ragione. 



Masanijey ha scritto:


> Comunque, al di là del fatto che will sicuramente esagera, c'è un fatto. Donnarumma si è giocato l'amore di gran parte dei tifosi con quel rinnovo. Io personalmente lo apprezzo, è sicuramente uno dei più forti al mondo o comunque lo diventerà, ma io personalmente non riesco più ad amarlo come amo un theo o un bennacer.
> Con quella telenovela inevitabilmente si è messo un marchio che gli rimarrà addosso a vita, e quindi in un certo senso posso capire le critiche.
> È come quando perdoni un tradimento a tua moglie. Vai avanti ma niente sarà più come prima.



Questo è un altro discorso, anche io l’ho presa male quella faccenda, però non significa che io sia disposto a privarmi di un asset tecnico ed economico di tale portata per pochi spicci o addirittura a zero, né che sia possibile sostituirlo con “chiunque” (con buona pace di chi lo sostituirebbe con chiunque perché lo odia talmente tanto che sarebbe disposto a farsi un’intera stagione con un mediocre in porta pur di non vederlo più, ah poi per non contare l’evergreen “il grande Milan vinceva kon portieri skarsih1!1!1!1”, sì certo, con davanti Tassotti, Baresi, Costacurta e Maldini o Cafù, Nesta, Maldini E Kaladze o Cafù, Stam, Nesta, Maldini, non certo con gente come Romagnoli, il quale da solo avrebbe reso considerevolmente più deboli quelle difese pur giocando in mezzo ai tre succitati, figuriamoci ora). Cerco di tenere separati i due emisferi in queste questioni, altrimenti si fanno danni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, questa risposta chiarisce tutto.
> No, Raiola è uno come tanti, un procuratore normalissimo, per nulla particolare, e se certi giocatori vengono portati a scadenza è perché Maldini aveva di meglio da fare che occuparsi del loro rinnovo (ad esempio andare a ****.eggiare ad Ibiza).
> 
> Hai perfettamente ragione.
> ...



Il problema non è tanto "Amore dei tifosi verso Gigio" etc. Perché onestamente anche io non gli ho voluto più bene dopo quel rinnovo. Il punto è che molti tifosi tifano più le loro idee che il Milan, questa è la cosa grave. Perché anche io l'anno scorso ho massacrato Donnarumma e ci sono i miei messaggi a dimostrarlo, ma quest'anno pare che stia facendo il definitivo salto di qualità, pare che si stia meritando a pieno lo stipendio. Quindi il passato è passato, non lo amerò mai più come prima, ma indossa la maglia del Milan, quindi tiferò per lui finché vestirà i nostri colori. Poi è palese che se farà il definitivo salto di qualità e pare che la strada sia quella, diventerà il numero 1 al mondo. Ma come ho detto poco sopra: Io posso avere anche delle idee personali, ma il cuore è rossonero, il bene deve essere l'A.C. Milan, quindi le mie idee possono andare anche a quel paese, purché ne guadagni la mia squadra. Non so se mi sono spiegato bene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il problema non è tanto "Amore dei tifosi verso Gigio" etc. Perché onestamente anche io non gli ho voluto più bene dopo quel rinnovo. Il punto è che molti tifosi tifano più le loro idee che il Milan, questa è la cosa grave. Perché anche io l'anno scorso ho massacrato Donnarumma e ci sono i miei messaggi a dimostrarlo, ma quest'anno pare che stia facendo il definitivo salto di qualità, pare che si stia meritando a pieno lo stipendio. Quindi il passato è passato, non lo amerò mai più come prima, ma indossa la maglia del Milan, quindi tiferò per lui finché vestirà i nostri colori. Poi è palese che se farà il definitivo salto di qualità e pare che la strada sia quella, diventerà il numero 1 al mondo. Ma come ho detto poco sopra: Io posso avere anche delle idee personali, ma il cuore è rossonero, il bene deve essere l'A.C. Milan, quindi le mie idee possono andare anche a quel paese, purché ne guadagni la mia squadra. Non so se mi sono spiegato bene



Perfetto, ti appoggio in pieno, è così che deve essere. 

Aldilà del fatto che per me il salto di qualità lo aveva già fatto l’anno scorso e questo si sta “perfezionando” la pensiamo allo stesso modo. Nemmeno io ho una grande stima per Donnarumma a livello umano, ma cerco come calciatore di giudicarlo indipendentemente da questo.


----------



## Raryof (28 Dicembre 2020)

7 mln per il portiere più forte del campionato ci possono stare se il codice fiscale ne prende 5 e qualcosa.
Lui ha alzato il suo livello, così come molti altri che sono il motivo per cui siamo in questa situazione oggi, ma lui ha anche un futuro da leader, da capitano, quel giocatore non poteva fare ancora anni di tanking involontario durante il suo percorso di crescita, non stava né in cielo né in terra, poi il discorso fondamentale era questo, un Donnarumma nel Giannino a vita non avrebbe mai raggiunto il suo best case scenario, cioè sé stesso, più dal punto di vista della personalità (competi ad alti livelli quindi cresci col resto della squadra) che dal punto di vista tecnico, la ridicolaggine di tutti quegli anni era appunto l'ambizione inesistente da parte della società, Donnarumma quando ha preso certe cifre si è preso il suo rischio e i suoi insulti, ma poi col tempo quando ha dovuto ha alzato il suo livello, lo ha fatto la proprietà azzeccando tutti gli acquisti nel 2019 e a gennaio 2020 e lo dovranno fare tutti quelli che vorranno stare in questa squadra d'ora in poi.
Prendo sempre come esempio Romagnoli, lui è ancora a metà, personalità da compitino, ambizione incerta, leadership che non è superiore a nessun altro in squadra e Donnarumma è nel Milan da molto prima di lui, chi potrà mai essere il futuro capitano del Milan? di sicuro non il difensore che vuole fare lo stesso percorso senza però dare quello che ci darà Gigio col tempo, cioè essere un top nel ruolo dopo essersi preso tanta melma da essere immune a tutto fino al 2050.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il problema non è tanto "Amore dei tifosi verso Gigio" etc. Perché onestamente anche io non gli ho voluto più bene dopo quel rinnovo. Il punto è che molti tifosi tifano più le loro idee che il Milan, questa è la cosa grave. Perché anche io l'anno scorso ho massacrato Donnarumma e ci sono i miei messaggi a dimostrarlo, ma quest'anno pare che stia facendo il definitivo salto di qualità, pare che si stia meritando a pieno lo stipendio. Quindi il passato è passato, non lo amerò mai più come prima, ma indossa la maglia del Milan, quindi tiferò per lui finché vestirà i nostri colori. Poi è palese che se farà il definitivo salto di qualità e pare che la strada sia quella, diventerà il numero 1 al mondo. Ma come ho detto poco sopra: *Io posso avere anche delle idee personali, ma il cuore è rossonero, il bene deve essere l'A.C. Milan, quindi le mie idee possono andare anche a quel paese, purché ne guadagni la mia squadra. Non so se mi sono spiegato bene *


*
*

ed è proprio per questo che nelle nostre condizioni non si possono dare 7m nemmeno a spiderman in porta. figuriamoci al bamboccione.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Gennaio 2021)

A bè.. se nelle uscite sará sempre quello di stasera significa avere in rosa il migliore al mondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2021)

silenzio assordante che mi aspettavo qui nella pagina del principino del forum.
oggi ha fatto schifo su tutti e 3 i gol.
solita prestazione, quando sbaglia va nel pallone e non prende più una mazza.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi il miglior portiere del universo si è fatto uccellare sul primo e soprattutto sul terzo gol palesemente sul suo palo.


----------



## Kayl (23 Gennaio 2021)

Sul primo gol bastava che uscisse, un pallone ad altezza testa dritto per dritto neanche forte centrale l'avrebbe preso facile. Nel terzo la regola è coprire il primo palo, anche perché Kjaer stava chiudendo sul secondo. Nel rigore bastava tenere il braccio sinistro giù, il tiro non era così forte da non reagire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Prestazione negativa in una stagione fino ad oggi eccezionale per Gigio. Ci sta, di sicuro non mi preoccupo per lui, non si è fatto abbattere dal disastroso 2017/2018 figuriamoci se si fa abbattere da questo.


----------



## Manue (23 Gennaio 2021)

La verità è che ci abitua troppo bene...


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2021)

Partita scandalosa, ma stavolta lo perdono perché fino a oggi era stato inappuntabile.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2021)

Quando leggo che poteva fare di più sul primo colpo di testa resto allibito. Ma ci rendiamo conto da che distanza è stato impattato il pallone? Aldilà delle doti, un portiere la prende solamente se l'attaccante te la tira addosso. Sul gol di Zapata? Che si presenta davanti a tutto lo specchio della porta? Provi ad intuire e preghi, perchè da li la bravura del portiere c'entra poco, può solo sbagliarlo l'attaccante...


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando leggo che poteva fare di più sul primo colpo di testa resto allibito. Ma ci rendiamo conto da che distanza è stato impattato il pallone? Aldilà delle doti, un portiere la prende solamente se l'attaccante te la tira addosso. Sul gol di Zapata? Che si presenta davanti a tutto lo specchio della porta? Provi ad intuire e preghi, perchè da li la bravura del portiere c'entra poco, può solo sbagliarlo l'attaccante...



sono abbastanza d'accordo pur non essendo un gigio-boy. Poteva fare il solito miracolo e non l'ha fatto.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> sono abbastanza d'accordo pur non essendo un gigio-boy. Poteva fare il solito miracolo e non l'ha fatto.



Idem, non me ne frega nulla di difendere Donnarumma. Ma le "cappelle" sono altre. Nei gol di oggi poteva solo fare dei miracoli, che non ha fatto, perchè non può sempre andar bene.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sul primo gol bastava che uscisse, un pallone ad altezza testa dritto per dritto neanche forte centrale l'avrebbe preso facile. Nel terzo la regola è coprire il primo palo, anche perché Kjaer stava chiudendo sul secondo. Nel rigore bastava tenere il braccio sinistro giù, il tiro non era così forte da non reagire.



Il primo gol è un errore che il signorino fa da sempre, non fa mai quel passo in avanti per accorciare sulla palla, sul rigore invece non ha nessuna colpa, anzi sono contento quando sta fermo fino al ultimo ,invece di buttarsi come un salame in un angolo.

Sul terzo gol l'errore è stato molto grave, e non e la prima volta.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando leggo che poteva fare di più sul primo colpo di testa resto allibito. Ma ci rendiamo conto da che distanza è stato impattato il pallone? Aldilà delle doti, un portiere la prende solamente se l'attaccante te la tira addosso. Sul gol di Zapata? Che si presenta davanti a tutto lo specchio della porta? Provi ad intuire e preghi, perchè da li la bravura del portiere c'entra poco, può solo sbagliarlo l'attaccante...



Il fatto che l'impatto sul primo gol sia avvenuto da cosi ravvicinato non è una scusante,ma un aggravante.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Idem, non me ne frega nulla di difendere Donnarumma. Ma le "cappelle" sono altre. Nei gol di oggi poteva solo fare dei miracoli, che non ha fatto, perchè non può sempre andar bene.



ci ha abituato troppo bene... qualcuno si merita Pau Lopez o Tatarusanu in porta per 38 giornate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando leggo che poteva fare di più sul primo colpo di testa resto allibito. Ma ci rendiamo conto da che distanza è stato impattato il pallone? Aldilà delle doti, un portiere la prende solamente se l'attaccante te la tira addosso. Sul gol di Zapata? Che si presenta davanti a tutto lo specchio della porta? Provi ad intuire e preghi, perchè da li la bravura del portiere c'entra poco, può solo sbagliarlo l'attaccante...



però quando gliela tirano addosso da 2 metri tutti parlano di miracolo. non di culo. quindi a logica...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> ci ha abituato troppo bene... qualcuno si merita Pau Lopez o Tatarusanu in porta per 38 giornate.



.


----------



## Solo (30 Gennaio 2021)

Rinnovare subito anche a 10M.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Gennaio 2021)

per me è un male che contro il Bologna sia il migliore in campo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Vale tra i 10 e i 15 punti in più a stagione da solo, ormai. Grazie a lui abbiamo vinto a Napoli, a Genova con la Samp e stasera (giusto per ricordare tre occasioni nelle quali è stato più decisivo, ma ce ne saranno sicuramente altre).

Per quanto mi riguarda possono rinnovarlo anche a 10 milioni, con “uno Strakosha qualsiasi” come invocavano tanti ora saremmo vicini alla Lazio. Ma anche con un Handanovic (soprannominato Citofonic dagli indaisti).


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2021)

L'ho criticato pesantemente gli anni passati...ma quest'anno è roba da primo portiere al mondo


----------



## malos (30 Gennaio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'ho criticato pesantemente gli anni passati...ma quest'anno è roba da primo portiere al mondo



Mi accodo volentieri.


----------



## Manue (30 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però quando gliela tirano addosso da 2 metri tutti parlano di miracolo. non di culo. quindi a logica...



Tipo oggi?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2021)

Niente da dire oggi ci ha portato 3 punti.. io ho sempre sostenuto che i portiere tra miracoli e papere alla fine si equilibrino i punti persi o vinti. Però devo essere onesto e dire che in questa stagione ho visto poche se non nulle papere solo grandi parate. Aime ormai non c'è più nulla da fare o si dai i soldi che chiede o va da un'altra parte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Tipo oggi?



oggi ha fatto il suo mestiere. quello che ha fatto dracula con l'inter.
benissimo. ma prende troppo. risorse che sono da destinare ad altro.

certo che se poi le risorse le butti nel cesso per manzukic allora sti discorsi se ne vanno nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente da dire oggi ci ha portato 3 punti.. io ho sempre sostenuto che i portiere tra miracoli e papere alla fine si equilibrino i punti persi o vinti. Però devo essere onesto e dire che in questa stagione ho visto poche se non nulle papere solo grandi parate. Aime ormai non c'è più nulla da fare o si dai i soldi che chiede o va da un'altra parte.



non aveva iniziato bene ma è in in gran momento. a parte con l'atalanta che non è stato a livello.

ad ogni modo 2 uscite a farfalle per farli pareggiare oggi le ha fatte è.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Febbraio 2021)

In serie A è il portiere con il maggior numero di clean sheet: 8 su 20 partite, cioè il 40% delle partite giocate. Seguono Handanovic 7/21, Musso 6/19 e Ospina 5/12.


----------



## Raryof (9 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In serie A è il portiere con il maggior numero di clean sheet: 8 su 20 partite, cioè il 40% delle partite giocate. Seguono Handanovic 7/21, Musso 6/19 e Ospina 5/12.



Mamma mia tanta roba, quasi il 50% di porte inviolate che sarebbero state possibili se avessimo avuto sempre tutti i titolari disponibili.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mamma mia tanta roba, quasi il 50% di porte inviolate che sarebbero state possibili se avessimo avuto sempre tutti i titolari disponibili.




Ederson del City e Oblak hanno fatto pure meglio: il primo 13 su 21 (62%) il secondo 11/20 (55%). Numeri pazzeschi.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ederson del City e Oblak hanno fatto pure meglio: il primo 13 su 21 (62%) il secondo 11/20 (55%). Numeri pazzeschi.



Seba Rossi avrà avuto su 30 partite 25 clean scheet....si vinceva sempre 1-0


----------



## mandraghe (9 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Seba Rossi avrà avuto su 30 partite 25 clean scheet....si vinceva sempre 1-0




Rossi ha il record di meno gol subiti in un campionato: 11 gol in 34 partite.

Guardando le percentuali di clean sheet oggi al primo posto c'è Zoff col 48,8%, poi Buffon 46%, Castellini 44,9%, Albertosi 44,7% e Cudicini 44,3%.

Altri portieri che hanno giocato nel Milan:

Galli: 42,5%, Rossi: 42,4% e Abbiati 40%.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Rossi ha il record di meno gol subiti in un campionato: 11 gol in 34 partite.
> 
> Guardando le percentuali di clean sheet oggi al primo posto c'è Zoff col 48,8%, poi Buffon 46%, Castellini 44,9%, Albertosi 44,7% e Cudicini 44,3%.
> 
> ...



Seba dovrebbe avere quello del minuti di imbattibilità se non sbaglio.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Seba dovrebbe avere quello del minuti di imbattibilità se non sbaglio.



Se parli della porta del Milan è corretto.

In assoluto è stato superato da Gigibet...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Febbraio 2021)

Da 4:25 in poi 




Speriamo sia vero. Sarebbe una dimostrazione di debolezza assoluta perderlo (anche perché non è che lo perderemmo per far entrare dei top internazionali fatti e finiti, andremmo a prendere dei carneadi da Saranno Famosi, stile Dortmund che perse Lewandowski per rimpiazzarlo con un downgrade totale), e non sarebbe certo finita lì, perché poi mettiamo che l’anno prossimo Theo, Bennacer e gli altri si mettano in luce in CL, ovviamente chiederebbero un adeguamento del contratto (Theo prende 1,5 milioni quando c’è gente forte la metà di lui che prende letteralmente il quadruplo), e un club che perde a zero uno dei talenti giovani più grandi al mondo non c’è bisogno di dire cosa farebbe in quelle circostanze, cioè venderebbe o svincolerebbe a zero, come una Rometta, un Dortmund, una Fiorentina, come tutti i club che dicono “vincere non è roba per noi”.

Da Gigio e il suo rinnovo passa il nostro futuro. Il Milan c’era prima di Gigio e ci sarà anche dopo, ma tenerlo sarebbe un grande segnale di voler tornare ad essere il Milan che comprava i campioni, non che li vendeva. Guardacaso il declino è cominciato da quando abbiamo cominciato a venderli, nel 2006: ora dobbiamo tornare quelli di un tempo, e l’unico modo per farlo è rientrare in CL stabilmente, e l’unico modo per rientrarci stabilmente (e quindi in futuro tornare anche a fare acquisti di un certo livello) è confermare i migliori che hai.

There’s no getting around it.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2021)

Prima di attaccarmi.. Zizzo un poco male sul secondo gol.. okay che quello fa il gol della vita prendendola di schiena.. ma una roba all'Abbiati no eh..


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2021)

anche stasera dimostra che senza di lui non si va da nessuna parte.

diamogliene 12


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche stasera dimostra che senza di lui non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> diamogliene 12



Ma va non sai che ci porta almeno 15/20 punti a campionato.

Già nel primo tempo su un tiro da fuori innocuo era andato nel panico.

Quando c'è da fare una parata decisiva non la fa mai, ma proprio mai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma va non sai che ci porta almeno 15/20 punti a campionato.
> 
> Già nel primo tempo su un tiro da fuori innocuo era andato nel panico.
> 
> Quando c'è da fare una parata decisiva non la fa mai, ma proprio mai.



ma guarda qualcuna la fa.
ma anche se ne facesse tante... è il concetto che è sbagliato. è un PORTIERE. non può incidere così tanto. ci sono decine di portieri che fanno più o meno il suo lavoro.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma guarda qualcuna la fa.
> ma anche se ne facesse tante... è il concetto che è sbagliato. è un PORTIERE. non può incidere così tanto. ci sono decine di portieri che fanno più o meno il suo lavoro.



Per me la parata decisiva e quella che non farebbe un altro portiere, è lui non la fa.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per me la parata decisiva e quella che non farebbe un altro portiere, è lui non la fa.



Secondo me, quest'anno con Tatarusanu titolare al posto di Donnarumma eri già fuori da Europa League e tipo 5 in campionato, ma è una mia sensazione (molto fondata).
Gigio è fondamentale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma va non sai che ci porta almeno 15/20 punti a campionato.
> 
> Già nel primo tempo su un tiro da fuori innocuo era andato nel panico.
> 
> Quando c'è da fare una parata decisiva non la fa mai, ma proprio mai.



Ti sei perso parecchio di questo campionato allora. 

Giusto per dirti la prima che mi viene in mente, la parata nei primi cinque minuti con la Samp, diverse paratone col Napoli, col Bologna anche è stato decisivo. Con un portierino normale in quelle tre partite ben che vada sarebbero stati tre pareggi, sei punti in meno quindi (e sono le prime che mi sono venute in mente, ce ne sono sicuramente altre).

Ok l’antipatia ma con un’Abbiati in porta ora saremmo pari al Napoli se va bene (con una partita in più, però).

Il portiere non incide tanto solo se hai una grande difesa o comunque una grande squadra che è praticamente sempre all’attacco e concede pochissimo.

Ma un Gollini con davanti la difesa che abbiamo significherebbe lotta per evitare i preliminari di EL. 

Ma basta aver seguito attentamente le partite del Milan in questa stagione per vederlo. E tu non sei certo uno che non lo fa, in questo caso quindi stai facendo più che altro parlare la tua antipatia (legittima, visti i comportamenti) per Donnarumma.


----------



## Mika (18 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per me la parata decisiva e quella che non farebbe un altro portiere, è lui non la fa.



Peccato che ne ha fatte quest'anno di parate decisive, solo che l'antipatia annebbia. Posso capirlo, nemmeno a me piace come persona.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso parecchio di questo campionato allora.
> 
> Giusto per dirti la prima che mi viene in mente, la parata nei primi cinque minuti con la Samp, diverse paratone col Napoli, col Bologna anche è stato decisivo. Con un portierino normale in quelle tre partite ben che vada sarebbero stati tre pareggi, sei punti in meno quindi (e sono le prime che mi sono venute in mente, ce ne sono sicuramente altre).
> 
> ...



Abbiamo idee diverse su Donnarumma, e posso garantiti che non e dettata dal antipatia,anche perché a me Donnarumma non sta antipatico.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Peccato che ne ha fatte quest'anno di parate decisive, solo che l'antipatia annebbia. Posso capirlo, nemmeno a me piace come persona.



Lo dico anche a te , Donnarumma non mi sta antipatico, semplicemente abbiamo idee diverse su cosa significa fare parate decisive , e non è un discorso di antipatia, quando si parla di calcio, giudico il lato sportivo non quello umano che sono due cose distante e separate.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me, quest'anno con Tatarusanu titolare al posto di Donnarumma eri già fuori da Europa League e tipo 5 in campionato, ma è una mia sensazione (molto fondata).
> Gigio è fondamentale.



È giusto che si possa avere idee diverse


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Febbraio 2021)

la butto lì: se milan e inter quest'anno avessero avuto i portieri al contrario (da noi handanovic e gigio da loro) questo derby lo giocavamo a -20. Handanovic è costato almeno 4-6 punti all'inter di sicuro, Gigio ce ne ha dati una decina a mio avviso (tante gare vinte potevano diventare facili pareggi..)


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2021)

Il tifoso milanista sta andando in depressione.
Anche oggi si va a criticare donnarumma su 2 gol dove non può fare nulla.
Capisco chi dice che con la prestazione di oggi non e che sembra meritare quei soldi che chiede. Però non ha nemmeno dimostrato di non meritarli.
Ha preso il prendibile.
Mica può pure andare a segnare...

Però il tifoso e frustrato.
Non mi sorprenderei di leggere critiche pure a Musacchio o Conti...


----------



## sunburn (19 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per me la parata decisiva e quella che non farebbe un altro portiere, è lui non la fa.



Concordo. Donnarumma spesso è plateale e rende spettacolari parate normalissime creando il mito del portiere che fa miracoli. 
Resta comunque un buonissimo portiere che è migliorato parecchio negli ultimi due anni. Per entrare nella top 10 a mio avviso di strada ne deve fare ancora. Al momento, alle cifre che prende e, soprattutto, che chiede, si possono pagare tranquillamente tre portieri di livello simile.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Donnarumma spesso è plateale e rende spettacolari parate normalissime creando il mito del portiere che fa miracoli.
> Resta comunque un buonissimo portiere che è migliorato parecchio negli ultimi due anni. Per entrare nella top 10 a mio avviso di strada ne deve fare ancora. Al momento, alle cifre che prende e, soprattutto, che chiede, si possono pagare tranquillamente tre portieri di livello simile.


 infatti .

Rende plateale, diciamo scenica una parata normale, è questo è fuorviante per chi guarda.

Poi in certi fondamentali è migliorato,per esempio è rimasto fermo sul rigore è andato giù dopo il tiro,non prima, questo mette una pressione enorme a chi tira in quanto gli toglie il centro della porta.

In genere comunque una parata anche " normale" di Donnarumma viene risaltata molto più di quella che è, da stampa è tifosi stesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

3 tiri 3 errori. come sempre quando conta.

questo vuol giocare la champions? ahahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Beh sì, ha rotto le palle anche questo.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io non lo voglio piú vedere da noi, ormai mi da fastidio vederlo da noi, stesso discorso per Romagnoli e Calhanoglu...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

É strapagato gia oggi, il rinnovo ancora piu alto é ridicolo.
Basta guardare quanto guadagnano i veri fenomeni in porta


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Febbraio 2021)

Con Handanovic al posto di dollarumma saremmo quinti multicit.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sul primo gol doveva uscire, 
sul secondo non poteva fare niente, 
sul terzo doveva prenderla.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sul primo gol doveva uscire,
> sul secondo non poteva fare niente,
> sul terzo doveva prenderla.



Sul primo non era così facile dai. Sul terzo concordo, romagnoli fa schifo ma gigio sul suo palo doveva esserci.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sul primo non era così facile dai. Sul terzo concordo, romagnoli fa schifo ma gigio sul suo palo doveva esserci.



No no facile no, 
infatti c’era anche il rischio opposto, 
cioè che non arrivava in tempo e si dicesse “doveva stare in porta!”

Detto questo, 
non abbiamo perso per colpa sua eh.


----------



## danjr (21 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi pessimo


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non vado matto per le crociate contro i singoli, ma la realtà è che il progetto Milan non può ripartire da un giocatore che pretende così tanto per la maglia e specialmente se è un portiere.

Non è nemmeno importante quanto abbia colpe.
Se ha colpe, non puoi pagarlo così tanto.
Se non ha colpe, è comunque inutile pagare un portiere così tanto che per quanto sia forte e incolpevole non ti impedisce di prendere 3 gol a partita perché ti tiene in scacco il rinforzare gli altri ruoli. 

Il progetto Inter ha fatto il salto di qualità quando si sono sdoganati da Icardi.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non vado matto per le crociate contro i singoli, ma la realtà è che il progetto Milan non può ripartire da un giocatore che pretende così tanto per la maglia e specialmente se è un portiere.
> 
> Non è nemmeno importante quanto abbia colpe.
> Se ha colpe, non puoi pagarlo così tanto.
> ...



verissimo ciò che dici, ma è uno dei pochi forti che abbiamo. Quantomeno rinnovare e monetizzare, lasciarlo andare a 0 sarebbe troppo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> verissimo ciò che dici, ma è uno dei pochi forti che abbiamo. Quantomeno rinnovare e monetizzare, lasciarlo andare a 0 sarebbe troppo.



vero, però mi sa che ormai è tardi


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2021)

Ma come mai viene tirato in causa solo quando non fa il fenomeno?


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma come mai viene tirato in causa solo quando non fa il fenomeno?



Nel topic della partita dicevano che non è un miracolo e gliel'ha tirata in bocca. Siamo al negazionismo


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Febbraio 2021)

senza gigio oggi eri fuori. fatevene una ragione.
Non so se vale 8-10 annui, ma so di sicuro che se va via a livello tecnico con un suo sostituto ci perdiamo al 100%.


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nel topic della partita dicevano che non è un miracolo e gliel'ha tirata in bocca. Siamo al negazionismo



Ah ok. 

Dopo aver letto su Facebook che un Cragno o un Meret sono più forti spengo l'Internet. Addio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma come mai viene tirato in causa solo quando non fa il fenomeno?



Stasera mi è stato detto che la parata che ci ha salvato le chiappe sull’1-1 l’avrebbe fatta chiunque. È bello imparare sempre cose nuove, am i right?



bmb ha scritto:


> Ah ok.
> 
> Dopo aver letto su Facebook che un Cragno o un Meret sono più forti spengo l'Internet. Addio.



Più forti nel senso che menano meglio? Può anche darsi, Gigio mi pare un po’ un bambinone.


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stasera mi è stato detto che la parata che ci ha salvato le chiappe sull’1-1 l’avrebbe fatta chiunque. È bello imparare sempre cose nuove, am i right?
> 
> 
> 
> Più forti nel senso che menano meglio? Può anche darsi, Gigio mi pare un po’ un bambinone.



No va bè, la faziosità su questo qui è a livelli epocali. Poi saliranno tutti sul carro quando questa estate ci salverà le chiappe all'Europeo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Febbraio 2021)

numero 1 al mondo.
parata pazzesca.

onestamente fa bene raiola a cercarlo di portarlo altrove


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2021)

dove sono i vari willy, rossonero71, pugiglione ecc ecc, 
che sono 2 pagine fa riempivano il topic di critiche ?

E' giusto criticare quando sbaglia, ma sarebbe onorevole dargli meriti quando ci salva le chiappe, 
siamo in EL per merito suo, da luglio...

poi se gli si dice che il loro commenti sono mossi dall'odio personale verso la persona, si irritano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> dove sono i vari willy, rossonero71, pugiglione ecc ecc,
> che sono 2 pagine fa riempivano il topic di critiche ?
> 
> E' giusto criticare quando sbaglia, ma sarebbe onorevole dargli meriti quando ci salva le chiappe,
> ...



“Parata elementare”


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2021)

confermo che la parata di ieri la facevo anche io senza nessuna esagerazione.

non c'è nessun "controtempo" come detto dai soldatini di raiola. lui corre verso destra per coprire la porta e non deve assolutamente cambiare il peso del corpo, semplicemente la palla va 30 cm alla sua sinistra l'unica cosa che deve fare è alzare il braccio su un tiro lento.

a calcetto ne ho fatte a decine di queste parate.

potete dirmi quello che volete, prendere per il culo come al solito, continuare a fare virgolettati vigliacchi citandomi maleducatamente (chissà a chi mi riferisco) ma sono sicuro al 100% di quel che dico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2021)

aggiungo, prestazione condita da 2 rilanci sbilenchi ed un'uscita a donne di facili costumi dove siamo stati fortunati.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non vado matto per le crociate contro i singoli, ma la realtà è che il progetto Milan non può ripartire da un giocatore che pretende così tanto per la maglia e specialmente se è un portiere.
> 
> Non è nemmeno importante quanto abbia colpe.
> Se ha colpe, non puoi pagarlo così tanto.
> ...



Da scolpire


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> confermo che la parata di ieri la facevo anche io senza nessuna esagerazione.
> 
> non c'è nessun "controtempo" come detto dai soldatini di raiola. lui corre verso destra per coprire la porta e non deve assolutamente cambiare il peso del corpo, semplicemente la palla va 30 cm alla sua sinistra l'unica cosa che deve fare è alzare il braccio su un tiro lento.
> 
> ...



dai fai il bravo su, non scaldarti, rilassati, prenditi una tisana e fai due passi.
Siamo in un forum e si hanno idee diverse, inutile che inizi a sputare giudizi (vigliacchi ad esempio) personali.

Tu non perdi tempo per criticare, Donnarumma su tutti, ma non solo, 
ovviamente alimenti controversie, e come tu critichi Donnarumma devi accettarle da persona matura, se 85 è il tuo anno di nascita significa che vai per i 36 anni, che qualcuno la pensi diversamente da te e critichi ciò che scrivi.

Se non ti piace, se non sei in grado di metabolizzare, 
se ti scaldi e parti a scrivere cose che possono generare un'escalation di toni, 
non è questo il luogo adatto dove puoi stare.

Fai il bravo willy.


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> confermo che la parata di ieri la facevo anche io senza nessuna esagerazione.
> 
> non c'è nessun "controtempo" come detto dai soldatini di raiola. lui corre verso destra per coprire la porta e non deve assolutamente cambiare il peso del corpo, semplicemente la palla va 30 cm alla sua sinistra l'unica cosa che deve fare è alzare il braccio su un tiro lento.
> 
> ...



Ti dico come la penso su questa parata, 
anche secondo me non è stato un miracolo, Donnarumma ha fatto sicuramente parate più difficili.
Non è stato un miracolo e tanti altri portieri l'avrebbero presa.

Quello che però non capisco, 
è perché domenica scorsa, voi dell'altra riva del fiume, avete fatto passare Handanovic per fenomeno quando le 3 parate fatte nel derby, 2 su Ibra ed 1 su Tonali, 
non erano nulla di diverso rispetto al livello di difficoltà della parata di ieri di Donnarumma.
Parate che tanti altri portieri avrebbero preso.

E' questa imparzialità non rende credibili i giudizi da chi è mosso dall'odio personale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> dai fai il bravo su, non scaldarti, rilassati, prenditi una tisana e fai due passi.
> Siamo in un forum e si hanno idee diverse, inutile che inizi a sputare giudizi (vigliacchi ad esempio) personali.
> 
> Tu non perdi tempo per criticare, Donnarumma su tutti, ma non solo,
> ...



questo tono da presa in giro non fa ridere. io critico le prese in giro all'utente, completamente inutili.
stai tranquillo che non mi scaldo. ciao


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti dico come la penso su questa parata,
> anche secondo me non è stato un miracolo, Donnarumma ha fatto sicuramente parate più difficili.
> Non è stato un miracolo e tanti altri portieri l'avrebbero presa.
> 
> ...



infatti son state 3 belle parate. niente di fuori logica. le ha fatte anche donnarumma in altre occasioni ma quando le fa lui si sente gridare al miracolo e roba che sa fare solo lui.
il portiere sta li per parare. la sceneggiata di sky e gazzetta per una parata come quella di ieri sera per me può essere spiegata solo con le stecche di raiola.


----------



## Goro (26 Febbraio 2021)

Sarà forte quanto volete, ma questo a 22 anni vuole un biennale, ripeto un biennale...


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo tono da presa in giro non fa ridere. io critico le prese in giro all'utente, completamente inutili.
> stai tranquillo che non mi scaldo. ciao



ridere? non hai afferrato il concetto.
Va bene uguale, ciao a te.


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti son state 3 belle parate. niente di fuori logica. le ha fatte anche donnarumma in altre occasioni ma quando le fa lui si sente gridare al miracolo e roba che sa fare solo lui.
> il portiere sta li per parare. la sceneggiata di sky e gazzetta per una parata come quella di ieri sera per me può essere spiegata solo con le stecche di raiola.



ti sei perso l'esaltazione mediatica per Handanovic allora...


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sarà forte quanto volete, ma questo a 22 anni vuole un biennale, ripeto un biennale...



su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo, 
se il giocatore vuole un biennale, per me quella è la porta.

O stai qui e convinto di starci, non che tra 1 anno bisogna ricominciare da capo a parlare di contratto, 
oppure vai altrove...


però prima di sapere se è vero che vuole un biennale, 
io attenderei notizie ufficiali...
dal mio punto di vista la situazione è questa:

1. Donnarumma vuole restare
2. Raiola vuole accontentarlo ma vuole accontentarsi

quindi sta cercando la quadra.

La cosa che non capisco è come mai in mano a Raiola, ormai la volontà del giocatore conta sempre meno...
ci deve essere qualcosa nel contratto di procura che non sappiamo, altrimenti non me lo spiego.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Febbraio 2021)

Quando fa un mezzo errore é un bollito, quando fa il fenomeno si sminuisce. Abbiate un po' di equilibrio.
A 22 anni Buffon, Neuer e compagnia non erano neanche nei pensieri del Signore. Questo qua è da sei anni titolare al Milan e non perché raccomandato, dai. 

Senza chiacchiere, è un predestinato, che ieri ha salvato la qualificazione.
Sarà un avido burattino nelle mani del suo odioso procuratore? Dite questo piuttosto, ma negare l'evidenza sulle doti di questo ragazzo...


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Io credo di averne lette anche troppe su Donnarumma. E' un discorso che andava risolto già tempo fa. Non se ne puole più.

E' una questione di SOLDI. Non c'entrano niente le doti tecniche o le papere. Si tratta di SOLDI e del suo stipendio, chiusa lì.

Quando il Milan affonda, è colpa della squadra. Se Donnarumma fa una parata, si guarda al portiere e non al Milan. Viene pensato come un soggetto a sé stante, uno che fa squadra a sé. E' una anomalia.

Non ci merita? Che se ne vada. Altrimenti rimane in linea con gli altri. Per me è un giocatore come gli altri. Avere il portiere più forte del mondo quando subisci 11 contro 10 non mi serve. Serve in maniera limitata, poi le magagne vengono fuori. Mi sembra sia sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Ma non lo vedete che gli altri godono a selezionare chirurgicamente quanto fatto, depauperando il resto della squadra? Tonali viene massacrato ed è più giovane, questo sempre eletto a salvatore. Ma salvatore di cosa, che siamo reputati meno di zero.

'Sta storia ha stancato, giova solo a lui e qualche altro delinquente. E io tifo AC Milan 1899, il nome sulla maglia viene dopo.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Quando fa un mezzo errore é un bollito, quando fa il fenomeno si sminuisce. Abbiate un po' di equilibrio.
> A 22 anni Buffon, Neuer e compagnia non erano neanche nei pensieri del Signore. Questo qua è da sei anni titolare al Milan e non perché raccomandato, dai.



Parlo per Buffon, non diciamo boiate. Buffon giocava in una Serie A di altissimo livello, contro gente come Ronaldo il Fenomeno al top e altri veri bomber vari, era titolare in una squadra che ogni anno lottava per lo scudetto, e a 21 anni vinse 3 trofei, tra cui la Coppa Uefa in un solo anno da titolarissimo. Era chiamato Superman.
Solo un paio di anni dopo, quindi a 23, era protagonista della compravendita di portiere di più alto valore monetario mai registrata, credo sia un record che resista ancora oggi, considerando che c'erano ancora le lire... Paro paro a Gigio Rumma, guarda.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Febbraio 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Parlo per Buffon, non diciamo boiate. Buffon giocava in una Serie A di altissimo livello, contro gente come Ronaldo il Fenomeno al top e altri veri bomber vari, era titolare in una squadra che ogni anno lottava per lo scudetto, e a 21 anni vinse 3 trofei, tra cui la Coppa Uefa in un solo anno da titolarissimo. Era chiamato Superman.
> Solo un paio di anni dopo, quindi a 23, era protagonista della compravendita di portiere di più alto valore monetario mai registrata, credo sia un record che resista ancora oggi, considerando che c'erano ancora le lire... Paro paro a Gigio Rumma., guarda.



Donnarumma gioca titolare nel Milan (nel MILAN) dall'età di sedici anni. 

Oh se poi volete odiare Donnarumma a tutti i costi fate pure, ma evitate di offendere il pensiero di chi vi legge.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Donnarumma gioca titolare nel Milan (nel MILAN) dall'età di sedici anni.
> 
> Oh se poi volete odiare Donnarumma a tutti i costi fate pure, ma evitate di offendere il pensiero di chi vi legge.



Vuoi mettere quel Milan derelitto in una Serie A derelitta, col Parma dei 18 anni di Buffon in quella Serie A? Tra l'altro Buffon
esordì contro di noi, vai a paragonare le formazioni del Milan di Rumma contro quella del suo esordio.... Non scherziamo, gente.


PARMA: Buffon, Mussi, Benarrivo, Fernando Couto, Sensini, Cannavaro, Crippa, D. Baggio, Brambilla, Zola, Stoichkov (65′ Melli).
Panchina: Nista, Apolloni, Asprilla, Inzaghi. All. Scala

MILAN: S. Rossi, Panucci, Maldini, Albertini, Costacurta, Baresi, Eranio, Desailly, Weah, Boban, R. Baggio (78′ Simone).
Panchina: Ielpo, Tassotti, Donadoni, Di Canio. All. Capello


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Febbraio 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Vuoi mettere quel Milan derelitto in una Serie A derelitta, col Parma dei 18 anni di Buffon in quella Serie A? Tra l'altro Buffon
> esordì contro di noi, vai a paragonare le formazioni del Milan di Rumma contro quella del suo esordio.... Non scherziamo, gente.
> 
> 
> ...



E vabbe che ti devo dire, Donnarumma è scarso. 

Mezzo mondo dice che è destinato a diventare il numero 1 al mondo ma per te non è cosí forte. Hai ragione tu evidentemente. Anzi diamolo via.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> E vabbe che ti devo dire, Donnarumma è scarso.
> 
> Mezzo mondo dice che è destinato a diventare il numero 1 al mondo ma per te non è cosí forte. Hai ragione tu evidentemente. Anzi diamolo via.



"Destinato" ahahahaha... Buffon lo è stato quasi da subito, non mi ricordo che di lui si sia mai parlato di destinazioni...

Ah aggiungo che Buffon ebbe la buona grazia non solo di scendere in B con la Juve, da Campione del Mondo, ma qualche anno prima di Calciopoli si abbassò lo stipendio di un milione di euro al rinnovo, in una Juve vera top d'Europa, assai più di quella di adesso. Altri livelli, mezzo mondo è semplicemente ostaggio psicologico delle sottili arti maliarde di Raiola, dai tempi della vendita di Pogba e del Modigliani...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Quando fa un mezzo errore é un bollito, quando fa il fenomeno si sminuisce. Abbiate un po' di equilibrio.
> *A 22 anni Buffon, Neuer e compagnia non erano neanche nei pensieri del Signore*. Questo qua è da sei anni titolare al Milan e non perché raccomandato, dai.
> 
> Senza chiacchiere, è un predestinato, che ieri ha salvato la qualificazione.
> Sarà un avido burattino nelle mani del suo odioso procuratore? Dite questo piuttosto, ma negare l'evidenza sulle doti di questo ragazzo...



Scusa, ma qui l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso perche sono falsita nettissime.
Neuer a 22 anni era titolare dello Schalke (da anni) trascinando la squadra nei quarti di Champions League con una prestazione strepitosa contro il Porto (e due rigori parati). 
Buffon ha debutato in un Parma di livello a 17 anni, poi 20-enne da titolare vince la Coppa Italia e la Coppa UEFA. 


Ieri ha fatto una parata la quale non era proprio fenomenale (se era gol, il colpevole era lui, perche quel pallone dritto sul uomo lo deve salvare) mentre sul gol della Stella Rossa non fu proprio superreattivo (difficile andare giu rapidamente per uno della sua stazza). Insomma prestazione normalissima, tutto fuorche eccellente.


----------



## mabadi (26 Febbraio 2021)

secondo me farà la fine di Sebastiano Rossi.....


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> confermo che la parata di ieri la facevo anche io senza nessuna esagerazione.
> 
> non c'è nessun "controtempo" come detto dai soldatini di raiola. lui corre verso destra per coprire la porta e non deve assolutamente cambiare il peso del corpo, semplicemente la palla va 30 cm alla sua sinistra l'unica cosa che deve fare è alzare il braccio su un tiro lento.
> 
> ...



Tu queste parate le hai fatto a calcetto, io li ho fatto su una porta di 7m.

Lasciali stare , non possono neanche capire, non gli e ne faccio neanche una colpa, però questo del maleducato l'ho notato solo in un utente, però forse avrà 12/13 anni.

Alla fine è giusto che ognuno abbia le proprie opinioni, l'importante esprimerle in modo educato, poi ci sta un certo tipo di presa in giro se la si pensa in modo diverso,ma sempre in modo civile.

Alla fine si litiga per nulla.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io credo di averne lette anche troppe su Donnarumma. E' un discorso che andava risolto già tempo fa. Non se ne puole più.
> 
> E' una questione di SOLDI. Non c'entrano niente le doti tecniche o le papere. Si tratta di SOLDI e del suo stipendio, chiusa lì.
> 
> ...


Parole da scolpire nella pietra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Quando fa un mezzo errore é un bollito, quando fa il fenomeno si sminuisce. Abbiate un po' di equilibrio.
> A 22 anni Buffon, Neuer e compagnia non erano neanche nei pensieri del Signore. Questo qua è da sei anni titolare al Milan e non perché raccomandato, dai.
> 
> Senza chiacchiere, è un predestinato, che ieri ha salvato la qualificazione.
> Sarà un avido burattino nelle mani del suo odioso procuratore? Dite questo piuttosto, ma negare l'evidenza sulle doti di questo ragazzo...



neuer non lo so, buffon era già molto più forte e vincente di donnarumma.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma qui l'hai fatta fuori dal vaso perche sono falsita nettissime.
> Neuer a 22 anni era titolare dello Schalke (da anni) trascinando la squadra nei quarti di Champions League con una prestazione strepitosa contro il Porto (e due rigori parati).
> Buffon ha debutato in un Parma di livello a 17 anni, poi 20-enne da titolare vince la Coppa Italia e la Coppa UEFA.
> 
> ...



QUOTE=Shmuk;2275019]"Destinato" ahahahaha... Buffon lo è stato quasi da subito, non mi ricordo che di lui si sia mai parlato di destinazioni...

Ah aggiungo che Buffon ebbe la buona grazia non solo di scendere in B con la Juve, da Campione del Mondo, ma qualche anno prima di Calciopoli si abbassò lo stipendio di un milione di euro al rinnovo, in una Juve vera top d'Europa, assai più di quella di adesso. Altri livelli, mezzo mondo è semplicemente ostaggio psicologico delle sottili arti maliarde di Raiola, dai tempi della vendita di Pogba e del Modigliani...[/QUOTE]

Vi attaccate ai cavilli del mio discorso perdendo il senso della realtà fondamentale che voglio asserire: dire che donnarumma é fortissimo (perché lo é, pochi caxxi, "la faccio fuori dal vaso volentieri  ) non significa dire che merita il rinnovo a 25 milioni. Non vi è chiaro questo.

Lo potete attaccare sul fatto che dovrebbe rinnovare senza pensieri a cifre piú congrue, mostrare piú attaccamento alla maglia nei fatti, ecc. 
Ma esagerate nel non voler riconoscere le sue qualità. 

Per cui... 
Non sono io che lo metto su un piedistallo, siete voi che lo affossate senza motivo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Febbraio 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> "Destinato" ahahahaha... Buffon lo è stato quasi da subito, non mi ricordo che di lui si sia mai parlato di destinazioni...
> 
> Ah aggiungo che Buffon ebbe la buona grazia non solo di scendere in B con la Juve, da Campione del Mondo, ma qualche anno prima di Calciopoli si abbassò lo stipendio di un milione di euro al rinnovo, in una Juve vera top d'Europa, assai più di quella di adesso. Altri livelli, mezzo mondo è semplicemente ostaggio psicologico delle sottili arti maliarde di Raiola, dai tempi della vendita di Pogba e del Modigliani...



Vi attaccate ai cavilli del mio discorso perdendo il senso della realtà fondamentale che voglio asserire: dire che donnarumma é fortissimo (perché lo é, pochi caxxi, "la faccio fuori dal vaso volentieri  ) non significa dire che merita il rinnovo a 25 milioni. Non vi è chiaro questo.

Lo potete attaccare sul fatto che dovrebbe rinnovare senza pensieri a cifre piú congrue, mostrare piú attaccamento alla maglia nei fatti, ecc. 
Ma esagerate nel non voler riconoscere le sue qualità. 

Per cui... 
Non sono io che lo metto su un piedistallo, siete voi che lo affossate senza motivo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shmuk (27 Febbraio 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Vi attaccate ai cavilli del mio discorso perdendo il senso della realtà fondamentale che voglio asserire: dire che donnarumma é fortissimo (perché lo é, pochi caxxi, "la faccio fuori dal vaso volentieri  ) non significa dire che merita il rinnovo a 25 milioni. Non vi è chiaro questo.
> 
> Lo potete attaccare sul fatto che dovrebbe rinnovare senza pensieri a cifre piú congrue, mostrare piú attaccamento alla maglia nei fatti, ecc.
> Ma esagerate nel non voler riconoscere le sue qualità.
> ...



Senza motivo... vediamo:


Scarsino ma spacciato per campione. Irriconoscente per il Club che lo ha lanciato e ricoperto di denari. Pretenzioso oltre misura. Causa di continue marette e vociame. Vigliacco. Alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Febbraio 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Senza motivo... vediamo:
> 
> 
> Scarsino ma spacciato per campione. Irriconoscente per il Club che lo ha lanciato e ricoperto di denari. Pretenzioso oltre misura. Causa di continue marette e vociame. Vigliacco. Alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio.



Ho smesso di leggere a "scarsino"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ho smesso di leggere a "scarsino"



Speriamo che Mancini legga il forum, così forse capirà che se vorremo fare bella figura all’Europeo dovrà panchinare questo bidone per i molto più forti Cragno e Meret. Ma pure Silvestri o Gollini. Senza dimenticare Mirante.


----------



## Jino (27 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Mancini legga il forum, così forse capirà che se vorremo fare bella figura all’Europeo dovrà panchinare questo bidone per i molto più forti Cragno e Meret. Ma pure Silvestri o Gollini. Senza dimenticare Mirante.



Io opterei per Scuffet, talento vero.


----------



## davoreb (27 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> ti sei perso l'esaltazione mediatica per Handanovic allora...



Handanovic guadagna 3 milioni l'anno e fino a due anni fa era forte almeno quanto il miglior Donnarumma fino ad oggi. Donnarumma probabilmente diventerà più forte ma attualmente il Milan lo sta pagando come un portiere fuoriclasse.

Io lo terrei sicuramente ma questi giochini insensati per il rinnovo specialmente in una stagione come quella attuale sono davvero fastidiosi.

Non capisco questo doverlo difendere per forza... cosa dovrebbe fare il Milan? Rinnovo per due anni a 10 milioni l'anno? A me sembra che l'offerta attuale (per i giornali) di 7.5 l'anno per 4-5 anni.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io opterei per Scuffet, talento vero.



Donnarumma ha avuto la fortuna di prendere la sliding doors giusta al momento giusto, tutto gli è girato come doveva , Schuffet ha fatto la scelta sbagliata, può succedere ma se Donnarumma avesse avuto un po meno fortuna, le probabilita che faceva la fine di Schufett erano molto alte.

Cadere è un attimo e tu lo sai , riprendersi non è mai scontato ne certo.


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2021)

Anche stasera non parla nessuno.


----------



## singer (28 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi grande partita, poco da dire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

ma se non ha fatto 1 parata???????

devo avere la tv che perde la sintonizzazione ogni tanto probabilmente.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se non ha fatto 1 parata???????
> 
> devo avere la tv che perde la sintonizzazione ogni tanto probabilmente.



Oggi ha fatto una cosa giusta: è uscito tutte le volte che si poteva.
Almeno quello.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ciao Capitano.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2021)

Vale per lui e per gli altri. Tutti utili nessuno indispensabile.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2021)

Dentro l'Area comunque è bravo non metto in dubbio copre bene la porta.. ma i tiri da fuori area solo io ho notato che è un disastro? Ha una reattività lentissima nei tiri fuori area.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dentro l'Area comunque è bravo non metto in dubbio copre bene la porta.. ma i tiri da fuori area solo io ho notato che è un disastro? Ha una reattività lentissima nei tiri fuori area.



è che è piazzato sempre male, se ci fai caso è sempre decentrato inspiegabilmente


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dentro l'Area comunque è bravo non metto in dubbio copre bene la porta.. ma i tiri da fuori area solo io ho notato che è un disastro? Ha una reattività lentissima nei tiri fuori area.


Se lo sgamano con i tiri da fuori siamo fritti.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dentro l'Area comunque è bravo non metto in dubbio copre bene la porta.. ma i tiri da fuori area solo io ho notato che è un disastro? Ha una reattività lentissima nei tiri fuori area.



Vero. Paradossalmente sembra molto più facile fargli goal da 20 metri piuttosto che da 2. Forse è miope.


----------



## bmb (2 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero. Paradossalmente sembra molto più facile fargli goal da 20 metri piuttosto che da 2. Forse è miope.



Ma lo sai che ci ho pensato più di una volta che possa avere un difetto visivo? Anche sulle uscite alte ha gli stessi problemi. Anche se su quelle è migliorato vistosamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero. Paradossalmente sembra molto più facile fargli goal da 20 metri piuttosto che da 2. Forse è miope.



Credo che la spiegazione sia molto semplice..dentro l'area 7 mln. se volete pure i tiri da fuori area parlate con Mino ma iovogliorimanerealmilan

Come con le assicurazioni.. comunque non scherzo chissà che bonus questi avranno nei contratti pure quanto pali si prendono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero. Paradossalmente sembra molto più facile fargli goal da 20 metri piuttosto che da 2. Forse è miope.



spiegherebbe anche i rilanci dal fondo per i raccattapalle.

tutto torna...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credo che la spiegazione sia molto semplice..dentro l'area 7 mln. se volete pure i tiri da fuori area parlate con Mino ma iovogliorimanerealmilan
> 
> Come con le assicurazioni.. comunque non scherzo chissà che bonus questi avranno nei contratti pure quanto pali si prendono.



Ah, quello senza dubbio. Anzi mi stupirei del contrario.



bmb ha scritto:


> Ma lo sai che ci ho pensato più di una volta che possa avere un difetto visivo? Anche sulle uscite alte ha gli stessi problemi. Anche se su quelle è migliorato vistosamente.



Ma guarda, io l'ho detto in modo semiserio, ma ci sarebbe veramente da indagare. Io soffrivo di miopia da piccolo, quindi so come funziona.

Quando il pallone è vicino, sei molto più vigile, i sensi sono già allertati al massimo, poi i suoi riflessi fanno il resto.

Se il pallone viene calciato da lontano, effettivamente non riesci in poche frazioni di secondo a giudicarne nè la velocità nè la traiettoria. Quando il pallone entra nella zona visiva ottimale è già troppo tardi.


----------



## Marco T. (2 Marzo 2021)

Come si fa a paragonare Neuer con Dollarrumma? Neuer a 22 anni pisciava in testa a Gigione altro che . Vai a rivederti ManU Schalke e vedi cosa faceva Neuer a quell età . Non raccontiamo balle daiNeuer a cambiato il ruolo dell Portiere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Come si fa a paragonare Neuer con Dollarrumma? Neuer a 22 anni pisciava in testa a Gigione altro che . Vai a rivederti ManU Schalke e vedi cosa faceva Neuer a quell età . Non raccontiamo balle daiNeuer a cambiato il ruolo dell Portiere.



E della lingua italiana, a quanto leggo...


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Mi ha stufato pure lui, facesse quel che vuole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Si sente il migliore del mondo, ma subisce 3-4 gol assurdi ogni stagione. Errori come un Neuer non ne fa uno in 3 anni.


Ripeto: Meglio Silvestri a 1,5m che i fratelli Dollarumma 9/10 milioni


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

sei un cesso strapagato chi non lo vede è orbo.


----------



## Manue (3 Marzo 2021)

Che papera, non può fare sti errori se vuole quei soldi.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Dai che è l'ultimo anno


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2021)

Ha fatto una sciocchezza.
Ma criticare Donnarumma dopo tutti i miracoli che ha fatto è da INGRATI.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Marzo 2021)

Vai a nasconderti.
Quanti milioni vuoi esattamente?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

Non saro mai in grado di capire come si possa vedere tutti sti 'miracoli' di Donnarumma. Ogni parata decente che fa ormai é considerata un miracolo e non qualcosa che qualsiasi buon portiere deve salvare.

Poi un portiere che fa qualche miracoli ma fa lo stesso numeri di errori gravi non é proprio tutto sto fenomeno.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi ha subito un gol vergognoso, ma dare tutte le colpe a lui per i mancati risultati è tipo guardare il dito e non la luna.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Un errore (paperona) ci può stare, dai. Tutti ne commettono. Peccato che ci sia costato la partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

:


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma quale papera.

Forse ha fatto una roba standard. Forse sono i cosiddetti precedenti miracoli ad essere casualità.

Ecco cosa succede a creare falsi idoli e ignorare le cose veramente importanti.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi è da criticare così come va elogiato quando fa grandi parate, Romagnoli ha giocato bene per dire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2021)

Non bisogna alzare l'offerta di un centesimo. Soldi sprecati altrimenti


----------



## Love (3 Marzo 2021)

oggi papera...però dai ci ha salvato il c ulo tante,troppe volte.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Una sedia quel "tiro" lo prendeva, bastava rimanere fermi.


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Marzo 2021)

Io il discorso "oggi ha fatto una cappella ma ci ha salvato tante volte" lo applico a chi guadagna 2.5 milioni, massimo 3.5

Da uno che considera il suo lauto ingaggio da 7 milioni troppo basso e pretende di essere il più pagato della rosa a 10 milioni mi aspetto PER LO MENO che non faccia ste minchiate, troppo facile altrimenti


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

*Calma e rispettiamo le opinioni.

Siamo in un forum rossonero e nessuno si deve vergognare di supportare (o criticare) un giocatore del Milan ,se lo ritiene opportuno.*


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2021)

Non avremo mai la controprova ma la situazione contrattuale inizia a pesare sulla sua concentrazione. 
Lo dico da mesi : non si può giocare a 21 anni col contratto in scadenza. 
La tenuta mentale non può essere quella di un 28enne o 30enne.
Le voci disturbano. 
Raiola ci sta sabotando.
Quando lo capiremo?????


----------



## Francy (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi male, purtroppo abbiamo perso 2 punti...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non avremo mai la controprova ma la situazione contrattuale inizia a pesare sulla sua concentrazione.
> Lo dico da mesi : non si può giocare a 21 anni col contratto in scadenza.
> La tenuta mentale non può essere quella di un 28enne o 30enne.
> Le voci disturbano.
> ...



guardacaso anche Calhanoglu è in calo totale. Normale


----------



## Marco T. (3 Marzo 2021)

Mediocre vai alla Juve e li il tuo posto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non avremo mai la controprova ma la situazione contrattuale inizia a pesare sulla sua concentrazione.
> Lo dico da mesi : non si può giocare a 21 anni col contratto in scadenza.
> La tenuta mentale non può essere quella di un 28enne o 30enne.
> Le voci disturbano.
> ...



E non è la prima volta che succede.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> guardacaso anche Calhanoglu è in calo totale. Normale



Nello sport puoi fare tutto per lavorare sereno o puoi lasciare qualcosa per strada. 
Questi rinnovi che non arrivano lasciano tanto per strada. 
Inutile girarci attorno.


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Marzo 2021)

Dopo oggi merita 15 milioni all'anno


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Vado controcorrente.
Parlo da ex portiere.
Donnarumma è rimasto giustamente in piedi ed immobile fino all'ultimo perché si aspettava la deviazione di nestorovski che si trovava davanti a lui. Nestorovski fa il movimento per toccarla e Gigio rimane spiazzato. Poteva essere più reattivo, si. Ma non mi sento di fargliene una colpa, anche io ho preso vari goal così e capisco .


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente.
> Parlo da ex portiere.
> Donnarumma è rimasto giustamente in piedi ed immobile fino all'ultimo perché si aspettava la deviazione di nestorovski che si trovava davanti a lui. Nestorovski fa il movimento per toccarla e Gigio rimane spiazzato. Poteva essere più reattivo, si. Ma non mi sento di fargliene una colpa, anche io ho preso vari goal così e capisco .



Bah...ha impattato di testa a 2 all'ora quel bidone di becao


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non saro mai in grado di capire come si possa vedere tutti sti 'miracoli' di Donnarumma. Ogni parata decente che fa ormai é considerata un miracolo e non qualcosa che qualsiasi buon portiere deve salvare.
> 
> Poi un portiere che fa qualche miracoli ma fa lo stesso numeri di errori gravi non é proprio tutto sto fenomeno.



Il miracolo è quello che ha fatto oggi Consigli, Donnarumma non ha mai fatto una cosa del genere , perché semplicemente e " tecnicamente " inadatto.

Se deve farti la parata d'istinto te la fa " ma sono parate normali" i miracoli li faceva un certo PreudHomme ma anche Buffon alapice,quando invece ha il tempo di "pensarla" la parate quasi sempre la sbaglia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non avremo mai la controprova ma la situazione contrattuale inizia a pesare sulla sua concentrazione.
> Lo dico da mesi : non si può giocare a 21 anni col contratto in scadenza.
> La tenuta mentale non può essere quella di un 28enne o 30enne.
> Le voci disturbano.
> ...



le cappelle le ha sempre fatte. non è la prima, non sarà l'ultima.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bah...ha impattato di testa a 2 all'ora quel bidone di becao



infatti non ho parlato del colpo di beacao ma del movimento di nestorovski che inganna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente.
> Parlo da ex portiere.
> Donnarumma è rimasto giustamente in piedi ed immobile fino all'ultimo perché si aspettava la deviazione di nestorovski che si trovava davanti a lui. Nestorovski fa il movimento per toccarla e Gigio rimane spiazzato. Poteva essere più reattivo, si. Ma non mi sento di fargliene una colpa, anche io ho preso vari goal così e capisco .



Capisco l'argomento che fai, ma per colpa del suo comportamente torniamo sempre ad un altro discorso:
Un conto sei tu, che giochi a livello amatoriale (credo), un altro é uno che pretende 10 milioni per essere il portiere piu pagato del mondo (o almeno top 3).


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> infatti non ho parlato del colpo di beacao ma del movimento di nestorovski che inganna.



La tua disamina è condivisibile, ma con i problemi legati da sempre al suo procuratore e al rinnovo... la situazione è insostenibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un errore (paperona) ci può stare, dai. Tutti ne commettono. Peccato che ci sia costato la partita.



Esatto. Quest’anno ci ha salvato il culo innumerevoli volte, stasera ce l’è costato (il culo).

Papera assurda.


----------



## David Drills (3 Marzo 2021)

Io vorrei rinnovarlo e venderlo, pure a 20 milioni. Mi dà solo tanto fastidio perderlo a zero, poi francamente non mi ha mai fatto impazzire a parte l'età.


----------



## Lambro (3 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente.
> Parlo da ex portiere.
> Donnarumma è rimasto giustamente in piedi ed immobile fino all'ultimo perché si aspettava la deviazione di nestorovski che si trovava davanti a lui. Nestorovski fa il movimento per toccarla e Gigio rimane spiazzato. Poteva essere più reattivo, si. Ma non mi sento di fargliene una colpa, anche io ho preso vari goal così e capisco .



Ema non scherziamo.
Il colpo di testa di Becao , unico superstite del video Thriller di MJ, va a due all'ora.
DUE ALL'ORA.
Nestrocoso ha il gambone in ritardo e non a più di 50 cm dal pallone.
Gigio si abbassa con la reattività di un panda in pensione.
Capisci che proprio nel momento in cui si parla del suo rinnovo, momento che ormai dura da una vita perchè è una vita che vedo il faccione di Raiola e la panza che straborda di dollari alla facciazza della decenza e del nostro amore MAL RIPAGATO, dicevo capisci che diventa difficile perdonarlo, capisco mezzi errori quelli li accetto, ma una roba come stasera per me è inspiegabile.
Fortuna che S.Larsen fa n'altra cosa inspiegabile al 90esimo e Kessie l'ha messa.
Ma S.Larsen prende 400mila euro all'anno credo mentre il gigio li fa in 2 settimane


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> guardacaso anche Calhanoglu è in calo totale. Normale



Chala non è in calo x il contratto ma x il covid.


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2021)

L'errore è veramente imbarazzante. Ma stranamente queste cose succedono sempre quando facciamo schifo, è come se uno dopo l'altro entrassero in un vortice di negatività ed inizino a fare cose senza senso. SENZA SENSO. Come i retropassaggi di Theo, i movimenti gravitazionali di Leao, Rebic ubriaco, Kessie che fa filtranti privi di logica, Castillejo che...no niente, Castillejo niente.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Marzo 2021)

Il brutto del portiere è questo. Puoi fare 100 miracoli, ma se al 101esimo tiro sbagli tutti si ricorderanno della papera e non dei 100 miracoli.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2021)

Mi ha veramente stufato, su calcio d’angolo è una sciagura, non merita lo stipendio che chiede e nemmeno quello che ha


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il brutto del portiere è questo. Puoi fare 100 miracoli, ma se al 101esimo tiro sbagli tutti si ricorderanno della papera e non dei 100 miracoli.



Se poi tieni per le palle il club è ancora peggio.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'errore è veramente imbarazzante. Ma stranamente queste cose succedono sempre quando facciamo schifo, è come se uno dopo l'altro entrassero in un vortice di negatività ed inizino a fare cose senza senso. SENZA SENSO. Come i retropassaggi di Theo, i movimenti gravitazionali di Leao, Rebic ubriaco, Kessie che fa filtranti privi di logica, Castillejo che...no niente, Castillejo niente.



Castillejo porta palla in direzione opposta alla quale attacchiamo. 
Qualcuno gli spieghi lo scopo del gioco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Castillejo porta palla in direzione opposta alla quale attacchiamo.
> Qualcuno gli spieghi lo scopo del gioco.



Gallinejo corre con la stessa logica di una gallina alla quale è stata appena mozzata la testa che continua, però, a correre sconclusionatamente.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

A Donnarumma riescono tantissime parate solo perchè anticipa tantissimo il movimento in base al modo di calciare dell' offendente.

Basta veder quando il tiro manco arriva in porta e viene ribattuto da un nostro difensore, a volte si vede Gigio in porta volare comunque.

Ieri ha fatto la stessa cosa: convinto che l' attaccante dell' Udinese l' avrebbe toccata ha cercato di anticipare i tempi, invece l' ha solo sfiorata ed è rimasto fregato.

Non è una giustificazione, è una considerazione, l'errore resta comunque.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Marzo 2021)

Stamattina ha già mandato l'email con la richiesta di 10 mln?Che poi abbia preso gol da Aristoteles(Becao è il sosia),ci può stare.Che agonia ci attende.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2021)

L’errore singolo in se ci sta, specie per un portiere. Tuttavia sui calci d’angolo e sulle uscite alte in generale mi sembra sempre davvero troppo indeciso se insicuro.
Voi pensate che il nostro campionato, con Musso o Silvestri al suo posto cambierebbe di molto? Per me no...


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> L’errore singolo in se ci sta, specie per un portiere. Tuttavia sui calci d’angolo e sulle uscite alte in generale mi sembra sempre davvero troppo indeciso se insicuro.
> Voi pensate che il nostro campionato, con Musso o Silvestri al suo posto cambierebbe di molto? Per me no...


Cambierebbe tantissimo, zizzio e il top, diventerà anzi è già fra i primi 2 portieri del mondo porta almeno 15/18 punti a campionato per stare stretti, ma proprio a stare stretti,una perla rarissima c'è lo dimostra in ogni partita che solo lui sa fa questi miracoli,....a volte noi tifosi ci meriteremmo veramente un musso o un Silvestri


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Cambierebbe tantissimo, zizzio e il top, diventerà anzi è già fra i primi 2 portieri del mondo porta almeno 15/18 punti a campionato per stare stretti, ma proprio a stare stretti,una perla rarissima c'è lo dimostra in ogni partita che solo lui sa fa questi miracoli,....a volte noi tifosi ci meriteremmo veramente un musso o un Silvestri



Con Silvestri magari esagero... ma Musso secondo me è davvero ottimo


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Con Silvestri magari esagero... ma Musso secondo me è davvero ottimo


Si Musso non è male ma c'è un portiere italiano Cragno che è un portiere completo in tutto.

Ha una esplosività nelle gambe che compensa i cm che gli mancano.

Sembra un portiere d'altri tempi, ricorda molto il portiere de l'Inghilterra di cui non ricordo il nome, sono dei gatti, Donnarumma invece è una gatta.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si Musso non è male ma c'è un portiere italiano Cragno che è un portiere completo in tutto.
> 
> Ha una esplosività nelle gambe che compensa i cm che gli mancano.
> 
> Sembra un portiere d'altri tempi, ricorda molto il portiere de l'Inghilterra di cui non ricordo il nome, sono dei gatti, Donnarumma invece è una gatta.


Intendi Seaman o ancora più indietro? Ottimo anche Cragno


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Intendi Seaman o ancora più indietro? Ottimo anche Cragno



No Seaman no,non era gran che, forse hai avuto la fortuna di vedere 2 portieri belgi, uno era Pfaff l'altro era Preud 'homme.

Preud' homme sopratutto era un portiere eccezionale, al apice anche più forte di Buffon. 

Pickford si chiama il portiere inglese è anche il portiere delEverton, molto bravo.

Cragno andrebbe bene, ha relatività, forza muscolare e molto difficilmente commette un errore.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> No Seaman no,non era gran che, forse hai avuto la fortuna di vedere 2 portieri belgi, uno era Pfaff l'altro era Preud 'homme.
> 
> Preud' homme sopratutto era un portiere eccezionale, al apice anche più forte di Buffon.
> 
> ...



Li conosco, ma ricordo meglio Preud'homme quando ero bambino e mi piaceva molto


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Li conosco, ma ricordo meglio Preud'homme quando ero bambino e mi piaceva molto


Sei ancora giovane allora 

Forse ci abbiamo giocato contro, forse parava nel Malen o qualcosa del genere,siamo andati al manicomio li prendeva tutti.

Sarebbe il caso di far vedere un po di sue parate, per capire un portiere come dovrebbe parare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> L’errore singolo in se ci sta, specie per un portiere. Tuttavia sui calci d’angolo e sulle uscite alte in generale mi sembra sempre davvero troppo indeciso se insicuro.
> Voi pensate che il nostro campionato, con Musso o Silvestri al suo posto cambierebbe di molto? Per me no...



bravo. 
l'errore di ieri per me è molto meno grave dei 3 del derby per dire. ci sta rimanere fregato in una occasione così...

il problema è che lui quasi ogni partita va a farfalle o fa interventi sporchi/dubbi. poi fa una parata normale e parte la macchina mediatica.
ad oggi è un portiere normale che nel milan ci sta, ma a 2M all'anno. offrine 4 se proprio vuoi, anche se per me è follia, ma 8 è autosabotaggio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Marzo 2021)

Quando le partite contano, lui sbaglia. Ormai é una garanzia. 'Piu pesante di un film di Fassbinder', come disse Pellegatti.
Erorri inamissibili per uno che ha uno ingaggio come il suo, per non parlare delle sue richieste vergognose.
La relazione parate da fenomeno - errori non é proprio cosi buona.


----------



## Manue (11 Marzo 2021)

Paperona oggi ...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2021)

Fortuna che è l'ultimo anno


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2021)

Questo è il primo anno che lo elogio (non l ho mai sopportato) e cosa succede? Fa papere da un mese intero


----------



## markjordan (11 Marzo 2021)

10 schiaffoni non milioni


----------



## 7vinte (11 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo è il primo anno che lo elogio (non l ho mai sopportato) e cosa succede? Fa papere da un mese intero



Vabbè 2 ne ha fatte su


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Marzo 2021)

Non ci sono parole.


----------



## Goro (11 Marzo 2021)

Benvenuto Cragno?


----------



## JoKeR (11 Marzo 2021)

Cragno contro la Sampdoria ha preso due gol che magari Gigio parerebbe, ma preferisco Cragno, che è un buon portiere e non fa gli errori di Donnarumma, in relazione all'ingaggio richiesto.

Sinceramente ha stancato tutti dai, se ne vada e bona. Anche a zero. Oggi è l'11 marzo e siamo ancora suoi ostaggi.


----------



## bmb (11 Marzo 2021)

Hanno parecchiato una bella frittata lui, Tomori e Dalot. Ci ha pensato Simon da Horsens a concedere la grazia a tutti.


----------



## Manue (11 Marzo 2021)

Ok ha fatto la papera, così come contro l’Udinese...
ma da qui a preferire Cragno &#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## JoKeR (11 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Hanno parecchiato una bella frittata lui, Tomori e Dalot. Ci ha pensato Simon da Horsens a concedere la grazia a tutti.



Gli errori fanno parte del gioco e tutti sappiamo che specie Tomori deve fare meglio.
Ma gli errori evidenti del portiere fanno tutta la differenza del mondo ed il suo è clamoroso.
Sta in porta? La para in ciabatte, visto che Diallo deve fare un colpo di testa all'indietro cui imprime poca forza e non ha altra possibilità.
Esce? Deve valutare bene se possibile e poi travolgere tutto respingendo coi pugni, ma questa scelta è difficile.

Lui che fa? Sta nel mezzo e sbaglia tutto. TUTTO.


----------



## JoKeR (11 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ok ha fatto la papera, così come contro l’Udinese...
> ma da qui a preferire Cragno ����



Solo per la questione contrattuale, che ha stancato. 
Non per il valore in sè.


----------



## bmb (11 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Gli errori fanno parte del gioco e tutti sappiamo che specie Tomori deve fare meglio.
> Ma gli errori evidenti del portiere fanno tutta la differenza del mondo ed il suo è clamoroso.
> Sta in porta? La para in ciabatte, visto che Diallo deve fare un colpo di testa all'indietro cui imprime poca forza e non ha altra possibilità.
> Esce? Deve valutare bene se possibile e poi travolgere tutto respingendo coi pugni, ma questa scelta è difficile.
> ...



Si, l'errore è clamoroso. Ma quel modo di stare fuori dai pali almeno una volta a partita ci toglie le castagne dal fuoco perché fa praticamente il libero aggiunto. Ovviamente in quella situazione era nella terra di nessuno ed è uscito fuori un pasticcio. Servirà a farlo crescere (lo attacchiamo come un veterano senza ricordarci mai l'anno di nascita), per fortuna l'errore è stato indolore. Magari la partita sarebbe finita 0-0 che è decisamente peggio di un 1-1.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Marzo 2021)

c'è poco da fare, è stupido.
troppi pochi neuroni per diventare forte.

te ne devi andare donnarumma, vergognati.
ma non se ne andrà perchè verrà pachinato in 2 mesi fuori dal mulino bianco.


----------



## JoKeR (11 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si, l'errore è clamoroso. Ma quel modo di stare fuori dai pali almeno una volta a partita ci toglie le castagne dal fuoco perché fa praticamente il libero aggiunto. Ovviamente in quella situazione era nella terra di nessuno ed è uscito fuori un pasticcio. Servirà a farlo crescere (lo attacchiamo come un veterano senza ricordarci mai l'anno di nascita), per fortuna l'errore è stato indolore. Magari la partita sarebbe finita 0-0 che è decisamente peggio di un 1-1.



Il problema, gira e rigira, è sempre il solito, e cioè l'aspetto contrattuale.
Non si può più scindere l'analisi del calciatore dalla follia del rinnovo a cifre folli.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2021)

Ragà, ma volete capire che se prendesse 2/3 mln, diremmo tutti "può crescere?"

Il punto è che questo chiede 10 mln ma ha ancora tante tante lacune, ad incominciare dagli angoli e tiri da fuori. Lascio stare l'errore di stasera che può capitare a tutti, ma non può capitare l'incertezza sull'angolo che meno male Mcgaiver ha sbagliato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Marzo 2021)

Malissimo oggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Il problema, gira e rigira, è sempre il solito, e cioè l'aspetto contrattuale.
> Non si può più scindere l'analisi del calciatore dalla follia del rinnovo a cifre folli.



Specie se poi devi andare in giro con Gallinejo.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è poco da fare, è stupido.
> troppi pochi neuroni per diventare forte.
> 
> te ne devi andare donnarumma, vergognati.
> ma non se ne andrà perchè verrà pachinato in 2 mesi fuori dal mulino bianco.


Durerebbe titolare non più di 15/20 partite, mi chiedo se chi lo giustifica sempre e comunque, ha visto le parate di Navas.

Probabilmente non guardano altre partite, si nota immediatamente che Donnarumma e solo superpompato, ma e un portiere sufficiente niente più.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ragà, ma volete capire che se prendesse 2/3 mln, diremmo tutti "può crescere?"
> 
> Il punto è che questo chiede 10 mln ma ha ancora tante tante lacune, ad incominciare dagli angoli e tiri da fuori. Lascio stare l'errore di stasera che può capitare a tutti, ma non può capitare l'incertezza sull'angolo che meno male Mcgaiver ha sbagliato*



Straquoto. Con quello che guadagna ora e pretende per il rinnovo il confronto non é con Cragno o Meret, il confronto é con Neuer, Oblak, Alisson e Courtois.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Marzo 2021)

Continuo a sostenere Donnarumma, contro tutto e tutti.
Ti sono grato gigio, errore che ci sta dopo tutti i miracoli.
Grande!


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Durerebbe titolare non più di 15/20 partite, mi chiedo se chi lo giustifica sempre e comunque, ha visto le parate di Navas.
> 
> Probabilmente non guardano altre partite, si nota immediatamente che Donnarumma e solo superpompato, ma e un portiere sufficiente niente più.



guarda solo un medioman come pau lopez stasera ha fatto una parata buona che se l'avesse fatta il nostro domani aveva 11+ in pagella.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Il problema, gira e rigira, è sempre il solito, e cioè l'aspetto contrattuale.
> Non si può più scindere l'analisi del calciatore dalla follia del rinnovo a cifre folli.



Il Milan non vuole perderlo ma è evidente che la società non può andar dietro richieste folli. Lo ha detto Maldini nell'intervista di oggi che nemmeno il più forte giocatore del mondo, viene prima del club. Donnarumma è solo un portiere e i portieri non valgono questi sforzi economici, specie nel momento attuale del calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà, ma volete capire che se prendesse 2/3 mln, diremmo tutti "può crescere?"
> 
> Il punto è che questo chiede 10 mln ma ha ancora tante tante lacune, ad incominciare dagli angoli e tiri da fuori. Lascio stare l'errore di stasera che può capitare a tutti, ma non può capitare l'incertezza sull'angolo che meno male Mcgaiver ha sbagliato



A testimonianza che è fenomeno molto mediatico. 
Il campione alterna la parata normale a quella eccezionale, Gigio ancora non è su questi livelli.
Si sta facendo .

Ho sempre detto che il miglior Donnarumma lo vedremo a 23 anni.
Oggi non è fatto né pronto a giocare a grandissimi livelli con lo status di campione. 
Cosa è lo status di campione?
Guadagnare 7-10 mln ed essere una CERTEZZA. 

Ma a voi a grandi livelli offre sicurezze assolute?
A me no.
Magari mi fa la paratona ma poi nella stessa partita mi sbaglia una lettura e prende un gol da non prendere .
Oggi ne ha commesse un paio.


A sentire Raiola invece è nato fatto e pronto. 
Nessuno come Raiola crea fenomeni mediatici mischiando finzione e realtà.


----------



## JoKeR (11 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A testimonianza che è fenomeno molto mediatico.
> Il campione alterna la parata normale a quella eccezionale, Gigio ancora non è su questi livelli.
> Si sta facendo .
> 
> ...



Arsenal-Milan 3-1.... do you remember? Lì ne aveva 19, non è cambiato molto da allora, a mio modesto avviso.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2021)

Purtroppo io sono arrivato al punto che NON lo voglio piú vedere nella nostra porta.


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Marzo 2021)

boh a me sembra l'unico assieme a theo in cui avrei difficoltà a trovare in giro in europa uno meglio che ci consentirebbe di fare un update... Sono altri i ruoli in cui dobbiamo necessariamente fare degli update, gigio teniamocelo stretto...... o vogliamo avere in porta un pepe reina??? Perché chi crede che via donnarumma a zero arrivi un allison si sta illudendo, se ti va bene arriva un cragno, se ti va male un mirante. già musso è fuori quota, costa 30 milioni e non incassando nulla da gigio non puoi arrivarci.


----------



## Marco T. (11 Marzo 2021)

Meglio Cragno spero che se ne va questo pompato di m... Coi Piedi fa schifo, sulle uscite e sempre indeciso se uscire o meno e be sbaglia parecchi. Poi su certi tiri da fuori aria fa proprio ridere. E per non dimenticare nelle gare importante la papera non manca mai. Vai Paolo mandalo a chiedere 10 milioni a Torino


----------



## Goro (11 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ok ha fatto la papera, così come contro l’Udinese...
> ma da qui a preferire Cragno ����



Il punto è che non è mai messo in discussione, cioè è sempre lui che sta facendo un favore al Milan e mai il contrario, nemmeno in casi come questo si cambia prospettiva, è incredibile...


----------



## bmb (11 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Durerebbe titolare non più di 15/20 partite, mi chiedo se chi lo giustifica sempre e comunque, ha visto le parate di Navas.
> 
> Probabilmente non guardano altre partite, si nota immediatamente che Donnarumma e solo superpompato, ma e un portiere sufficiente niente più.



Navas che all'età di Donnarumma giocava (e anche poco) nel Deportivo Saprissa.


----------



## danjr (11 Marzo 2021)

Grazie di tutto e buona fortuna altrove.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Navas che all'età di Donnarumma giocava (e anche poco) nel Deportivo Saprissa.



Già....Navas anni fa non era più che decente


----------



## Cantastorie (11 Marzo 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> boh a me sembra l'unico assieme a theo in cui avrei difficoltà a trovare in giro in europa uno meglio che ci consentirebbe di fare un update... Sono altri i ruoli in cui dobbiamo necessariamente fare degli update, gigio teniamocelo stretto...... o vogliamo avere in porta un pepe reina??? Perché chi crede che via donnarumma a zero arrivi un allison si sta illudendo, se ti va bene arriva un cragno, se ti va male un mirante. già musso è fuori quota, costa 30 milioni e non incassando nulla da gigio non puoi arrivarci.


Aspetta, vero che chi vs per la via Nuova sa cosa perde ma non sa cosa trova, però economicamente non funziona così.
Musso (solo per riprendere un nome da te citato) a 30 milioni con ingaggio da 3 milioni (e credo si acconterebbe di meno) per 5 anni ti costa meno di Donnarumma con ingaggio di 7,5 milioni per lo stesso periodi di tempo


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Arsenal-Milan 3-1.... do you remember? Lì ne aveva 19, non è cambiato molto da allora, a mio modesto avviso.



Non cambierà neanche a 30, perché non è un problema di età.


----------



## Manue (12 Marzo 2021)

Sinceramente io continuo a pensare che sia uno dei più forti portieri in circolazione, 
escludendo il discorso contrattuale, 
me lo terrei senza ombra di dubbio.

Il portiere perfetto che non fa errori non esiste, 
lo stesso Buffon, portiere numero 1 secondo tutti, della storia del calcio, 
di uscite a farfalla o di paperone, ne ha fatte.

Il problema qui è il procuratore ed il contratto, 
ma tecnicamente dire che non crescerà mai, dire che un Cragno è meglio, 
significa non essere obiettivi.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Marzo 2021)

Fino a pochi mesi fa mi avrebbe dato enormemente fastidio vederlo andare dai gobbi a zero,oggi se ci va mi fa un favore immenso,e se arrivo a dirlo io...


----------



## mark (12 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Continuo a sostenere Donnarumma, contro tutto e tutti.
> Ti sono grato gigio, errore che ci sta dopo tutti i miracoli.
> Grande!



Giusto, direi che ora può chiedere rinnovo annuale a 20 milioni oppure di più anni con clausola a 5 milioni. Se l'è meritato, senza di lui il Milan non esiste.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Marzo 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Fino a pochi mesi fa mi avrebbe dato enormemente fastidio vederlo andare dai gobbi a zero,oggi se ci va mi fa un favore immenso,e se arrivo a dirlo io...



Non esageriamo, ai gobbi a zero assolutamente no.


----------



## davoreb (12 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Navas che all'età di Donnarumma giocava (e anche poco) nel Deportivo Saprissa.



Ed infatti guadagnava meno di 1/10 di Donnarumma.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Fino a pochi mesi fa mi avrebbe dato enormemente fastidio vederlo andare dai gobbi a zero,oggi se ci va mi fa un favore immenso,e se arrivo a dirlo io...



Se andasse a Torino gratis,sarebbe un comportamento ingiusto, da vigliacchi, è dacodardi.

Può andare dove vuole, ma se ci va senza far intascare un Euro a chi ti ha fatto diventare quello che sei, sei un ingrato pezzente.

È vedere tifosi che antepongono Donnarumma al Milan fa tanta tristezza.


----------



## Dexter (12 Marzo 2021)

Se Tomori chiedesse 10 milioni di stipendio, lo staremo crocifiggendo per l' "errore" di ieri. Il punto é sempre lo stesso: la sua richiesta di ingaggio é fuori da ogni logica e parametro. Poi che in prospettiva sia uno dei migliori portieri dei prossimi anni é fuori discussione


----------



## danjr (12 Marzo 2021)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Già....Navas anni fa non era più che decente



Non vuol dire niente, schuffet doveva già essere a Madrid a quell’età e invece che fine ha fatto? Ognuno ha il suo percorso di crescita, non è certo detto che tra 2/3 anni sia meglio donnarumma di Meret o Cragno


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se andasse a Torino gratis,sarebbe un comportamento ingiusto, da vigliacchi, è dacodardi.
> 
> Può andare dove vuole, ma se ci va senza far intascare un Euro a chi ti ha fatto diventare quello che sei, sei un ingrato pezzente.
> 
> È vedere tifosi che antepongono Donnarumma al Milan fa tanta tristezza.



tranquillo che se c'è uno al quale non frega una sega di quel che hai scritto tu è proprio donnarumma e quello è il posto tagliato su misura per lui. va a araggiungere i parigrado nedved, chiellini, chiesa e tutti gli altri sporcaccioni.
credo che ci sia in lui tipo una sorta di attrazione nascosta come 2 poli di segno opposto, verso i ladri.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire niente, schuffet doveva già essere a Madrid a quell’età e invece che fine ha fatto? Ognuno ha il suo percorso di crescita, non è certo detto che tra 2/3 anni sia meglio donnarumma di Meret o Cragno



Non ha senso nemmeno paragonare un giocatore di 34 anni con uno di 22, in porta poi dove l'esperienza fa davvero tanto.

PS: a me Cragno piace parecchio


----------



## sunburn (12 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io continuo a pensare che sia uno dei più forti portieri in circolazione,
> escludendo il discorso contrattuale,
> me lo terrei senza ombra di dubbio.
> 
> ...



Ma non si può prescindere dall’aspetto contrattuale: a 3 milioni, ma anche fino a 5, penso ce lo terremmo tutti.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tranquillo che se c'è uno al quale non frega una sega di quel che hai scritto tu è proprio donnarumma e quello è il posto tagliato su misura per lui. va a araggiungere i parigrado nedved, chiellini, chiesa e tutti gli altri sporcaccioni.
> credo che ci sia in lui tipo una sorta di attrazione nascosta come 2 poli di segno opposto, verso i ladri.



Parole sante.

In più qualcuno ha parlato di Raiola che ci sta sabotando dal interno , forse Diavolo non ricordo, e può essere che l'arma sia proprio Donnaruma, perché se non lo fa apposta e veramente scarso forte.

Ma che ci sono tifosi che antepongono un qualsiasi giocatore alla squadra che tifano è sinceramente molto triste.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non si può prescindere dall’aspetto contrattuale: a 3 milioni, ma anche fino a 5, penso ce lo terremmo tutti.



L'aspetto cintrattuale è solo uno specchio per le allodole a cui molti vanno dietro.

Lo si reputa il miglior portiere al mondo quello che ti porta punti e vittorie allora nondovrebbe essere un problema di soldi, non ne vale di 10 ne vale 15 per dire.

Il problema e se si deve tenere uno che paghiamo anche poco diciamo 4/5 mln per esempio e questo ha dimostrato di non valerli allora il concetto è sbagliato.


E questo non vale solo per Donnarumma ma per qualsiasi giocatore


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Parole sante.
> 
> In più qualcuno ha parlato di Raiola che ci sta sabotando dal interno , forse Diavolo non ricordo, e può essere che l'arma sia proprio Donnaruma, perché se non lo fa apposta e veramente scarso forte.
> 
> Ma che ci sono tifosi che antepongono un qualsiasi giocatore alla squadra che tifano è sinceramente molto triste.



a volte ho pensato anche io che sbagliasse apposta.
ultimamente stiamo parlando di un portiere che se ci vado io faccio meglio. becca 1 tiro a partita e prende 2 gol. 
io non lo so... da inizio anno per me ha fatto più danno che utile rispetto ad almeno 5 portieri su 20 di serie A. non vedo nessun vantaggio ad averlo in porta nell'arco di 1 stagione


----------



## Manue (12 Marzo 2021)

Qua si sta delirando adesso... vabbe vabbe


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a volte ho pensato anche io che sbagliasse apposta.
> ultimamente stiamo parlando di un portiere che se ci vado io faccio meglio. becca 1 tiro a partita e prende 2 gol.
> io non lo so... da inizio anno per me ha fatto più danno che utile rispetto ad almeno 5 portieri su 20 di serie A. non vedo nessun vantaggio ad averlo in porta nell'arco di 1 stagione



E caro mio, hanno spacciato mastour per un calciatore, cosa sarà mai spacciare un giovane di talento e campione di precocità in un top top mondo?
A furia di dire che è un fuoriclasse il fenomeno mediatico è stato creato. 

Ieri è stata una partita di cartello, una di quelle partite che tutti vedono e dal livello molto alto.
Io, da tifoso, non ho percepito sicurezza nel ruolo del portiere. 


Attenzione ,non sto dicendo che il ragazzo sia scarso.
Dico solo che non è fatto e nemmeno pronto. 
Non è vero che ci sta facendo un favore a giocare per noi, come vorrebbe far credere Raiola, come sono certo che in in Milan magari guidato da capello o da Ancelotti lui a 16 anni non avrebbe fatto il titolare ma sarebbe stato spedito in provincia per farsi le ossa.

Il signorino si è fatto e formato invece nel Milan, ha ottenuto il primo folle rinnovo sotto minaccia e ora chissà a che gioco sta giocando. 
Il ragazzo da quando ha esordito ha alternato lampi di classe a cappellate epocali.
Per me intorno ai 23 anni vedremo il giocatore finito.

Si fa però pagare da fuoriclasse da anni e sputa sul club che l'ha lanciato quotidianamente con atteggiamenti meschini.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a volte ho pensato anche io che sbagliasse apposta.
> ultimamente stiamo parlando di un portiere che se ci vado io faccio meglio. becca 1 tiro a partita e prende 2 gol.
> io non lo so... da inizio anno per me ha fatto più danno che utile rispetto ad almeno 5 portieri su 20 di serie A. non vedo nessun vantaggio ad averlo in porta nell'arco di 1 stagione



La stampa e i media fanno un gran lavaggio mentale.

Se chiedi di farti vedere una parata risolutiva "che altri non farebbero" non sanno cosa prendere...semplicemente perché non c'è.

Quando si dice andatevi a rivedere le parate che faceva a inizio carriera, e quelle che fa adesso c'è un abisso.

Il primo anno Donnarumma mi piaceva un sacco, poi si è lentamente appiattito, pensavo che cambiando preparatore poteva migliorare...tempo perso.

Che ci sono portieri migliori aiosa. Ma per questo devi avere occhi per vedere, e cuore per pensare.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E caro mio, hanno spacciato mastour per un calciatore, cosa sarà mai spacciare un giovane di talento e campione di precocità in un top top mondo?
> A furia di dire che è un fuoriclasse il fenomeno mediatico è stato creato.
> 
> Ieri è stata una partita di cartello, una di quelle partite che tutti vedono e dal livello molto alto.
> ...



Amen.


----------



## mabadi (12 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a volte ho pensato anche io che sbagliasse apposta.
> ultimamente stiamo parlando di un portiere che se ci vado io faccio meglio. becca 1 tiro a partita e prende 2 gol.
> io non lo so... da inizio anno per me ha fatto più danno che utile rispetto ad almeno 5 portieri su 20 di serie A. non vedo nessun vantaggio ad averlo in porta nell'arco di 1 stagione



avevo fatto lo stesso pensiero.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a volte ho pensato anche io che sbagliasse apposta.
> ultimamente stiamo parlando di un portiere che se ci vado io faccio meglio. becca 1 tiro a partita e prende 2 gol.
> io non lo so... da inizio anno per me ha fatto più danno che utile rispetto ad almeno 5 portieri su 20 di serie A. non vedo nessun vantaggio ad averlo in porta nell'arco di 1 stagione



Concordo... e io sento puzza di malafede. Gigio ha fatto viene da 2020 da portiere top mondo, a gennaio si comincia a trattare sul rinnovo e cominciano le cappelle come se non ci fosse un domani. Coincidenza?


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Concordo... e io sento puzza di malafede. Gigio ha fatto viene da 2020 da portiere top mondo, a gennaio si comincia a trattare sul rinnovo e cominciano le cappelle come se non ci fosse un domani. Coincidenza?



Senza pensare a queste cose, a 21 anni non si ha maturità ed esperienza tali per giocare da svincolati. 
La firma che non arriva destabilizza ambiente e squadra e mina la serenità del ragazzo, checché se ne dica.


----------



## Raryof (12 Marzo 2021)

Anche a 'sto giro sta scegliendo la strada più difficile pur avendo a disposizione una moto e una discesa davanti, ha scelto di non cautelarsi prima andando dietro il verro col diabete per aspettare la matematica certezza dell'arrivo in Champions, il suo problema è che essendo un portiere ogni volta che sbaglierà l'errore sarà sempre ingigantito o trovato col puro scopo di andare contro il teatrino del rinnovo che ha messo su chi lo sta usando.
Ora, io non cazzio nessuno perché in Champions ci andremo sempre con 10 giocatori più il portiere in campo e non in 10 col portiere che guarda gli altri che non fanno passare nulla ma questa situazione ballerina potevamo anche aspettarcela e dal punto di vista di Donnarumma credo non ci sia 'sta gran malafede generale ma più che altro un'attesa per qualcosa di importante che in un modo o nell'altro era sempre stato l'obbiettivo prefissato da parte del giocatore già ai tempi del Giannino quando era ancora un ragazzino.
Vi porto un altro esempio, Donnarumma che accetta le critiche e accetta di giocare da tantissimo tempo con la scimitarra sulla testa pronta a colpirlo ad ogni errore, dall'alto della sua corazza che si è creato, del suo passato frizzantino, delle critiche, dei drammi, delle lacrime secondo voi avrebbe mai potuto cautelarsi prima perché magari incerto di potersi accasare altrove in una squadra da Champs fissa come ha fatto lo stesso Romagnoli nel 2018...? perché là Romagnoli si prese elogi assurdi e in una situazione drammatica accettò di non essere venduto a squadre "all'altezza di un talento così prorompente" per aiutare il Giannino cinese, ecco, ma questi 2 potevano fare scelte simili o magari Donnarumma ha ancora oggi ambizioni assurde? o magari Donnarumma è un giocatore da altissimi livelli che non vuole più perdere tempo e vuole essere assolutamente certo di poter andare a giocare in Champions a 22 anni dopo 200 e passa presenze con la maglia del Milan?
Guardate che è questo il discorso da fare, poi è ovvio c'è anche il discorso economico e c'è il verro olandese che ne fa le veci ma quello che posso dire è che Donnarumma potrà sbagliare ancora ma se andate a prendere i punti che ci ha fatto fare capite che al netto di qualche errore sei al secondo posto con un portiere secondo molti "cappellaro" e "infame".
Odio e amore? non lo so, di sicuro so che Donnarumma si è rotto le palle di perdere e per certi versi fa benissimo ad aspettare che prima si tirino le somme sul campo perché al contrario del capitone non ha la minima incertezza di non potersi costruire un futuro importantissimo perché stracerto di non essere all'altezza di certi livelli (e guardate che questa è la fine che sta facendo Romagnoli).
Romagnoli al 100% è un giocatore da Giannino, Donnarumma 22 enne e quindi con ancora tanto margine di crescita, che fa qualche cappella e ti porta almeno 10-12 punti malcontati, un giocatore determinante.
A fine stagione capiremo ma son certo che uno come Donnarumma, come tutti quelli che hanno ambizioni maggiori e non si vedono da metà classifica a vita faranno sempre valutazioni diverse che si baseranno su un obbiettivo più grande di una fascia o di un contratto firmato ad inizio stagione per star tranquilli e in piena baraonda generale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Concordo... e io sento puzza di malafede. Gigio ha fatto viene da 2020 da portiere top mondo, a gennaio si comincia a trattare sul rinnovo e cominciano le cappelle come se non ci fosse un domani. Coincidenza?



per me non è malafede per il semplice fatto che le cappellate le ha sempre fatte e sempre le farà per me. ma a volte sembra che lo faccia apposta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anche a 'sto giro sta scegliendo la strada più difficile pur avendo a disposizione una moto e una discesa davanti, ha scelto di non cautelarsi prima andando dietro il verro col diabete per aspettare la matematica certezza dell'arrivo in Champions, il suo problema è che essendo un portiere ogni volta che sbaglierà l'errore sarà sempre ingigantito o trovato col puro scopo di andare contro il teatrino del rinnovo che ha messo su chi lo sta usando.
> Ora, io non cazzio nessuno perché in Champions ci andremo sempre con 10 giocatori più il portiere in campo e non in 10 col portiere che guarda gli altri che non fanno passare nulla ma questa situazione ballerina potevamo anche aspettarcela e dal punto di vista di Donnarumma credo non ci sia 'sta gran malafede generale ma più che altro un'attesa per qualcosa di importante che in un modo o nell'altro era sempre stato l'obbiettivo prefissato da parte del giocatore già ai tempi del Giannino quando era ancora un ragazzino.
> Vi porto un altro esempio, Donnarumma che accetta le critiche e accetta di giocare da tantissimo tempo con la scimitarra sulla testa pronta a colpirlo ad ogni errore, dall'alto della sua corazza che si è creato, del suo passato frizzantino, delle critiche, dei drammi, delle lacrime secondo voi avrebbe mai potuto cautelarsi prima perché magari incerto di potersi accasare altrove in una squadra da Champs fissa come ha fatto lo stesso Romagnoli nel 2018...? perché là Romagnoli si prese elogi assurdi e in una situazione drammatica accettò di non essere venduto a squadre "all'altezza di un talento così prorompente" per aiutare il Giannino cinese, ecco, ma questi 2 potevano fare scelte simili o magari Donnarumma ha ancora oggi ambizioni assurde? o magari Donnarumma è un giocatore da altissimi livelli che non vuole più perdere tempo e vuole essere assolutamente certo di poter andare a giocare in Champions a 22 anni dopo 200 e passa presenze con la maglia del Milan?
> Guardate che è questo il discorso da fare, poi è ovvio c'è anche il discorso economico e c'è il verro olandese che ne fa le veci ma quello che posso dire è che Donnarumma potrà sbagliare ancora ma se andate a prendere i punti che ci ha fatto fare capite che al netto di qualche errore sei al secondo posto con un portiere secondo molti "cappellaro" e "infame".
> ...



10-12 punti di sutura per le testate che mi fa dare contro al muro, altro che.

quest'anno è partito male, poi bene 3 mesi e adesso ancora male. può benissimo andare a far vincere qualcun'altro


----------



## Raryof (12 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 10-12 punti di sutura per le testate che mi fa dare contro al muro, altro che.
> 
> quest'anno è partito male, poi bene 3 mesi e adesso ancora male. può benissimo andare a far vincere qualcun'altro




Perché che tipo di stagione ti aspettavi con tutte le assenze che abbiamo avuto?
0 gol subiti? 0 cappellate? le somme si tirano a fine stagione e i periodi di down li hanno avuti tutti, li ha pure lui come tutti i portieri che sono obbligati a parare tutti i tiri usando solo la mano sinistra (viste le critiche che riceve da 4 anni).
Se si facesse una valutazione generale della sua stagione sarebbe molto più che positiva, non capisco dove sia il problema sinceramente, è giusto che faccia qualche errore e che si scontri con il clima europeo, bisogna dire una cosa importante ed è questa, se i giocatori non possono confrontarsi in competizioni vere, difficili, con le migliori squadre europee non possono mai sbagliare e mai crescere, ben vengano questi errori e ben vengano queste partite, faccio questo discorso pure per gli altri giocatori.
Vediamo se passerà questo periodo diffiicile in campionato ma sia chiaro, non possiamo mollare pensando che lui debba salvarci automaticamente le chiappe perché ha fatto delle cappelle ultimamente.


----------



## KakhaKaladze (12 Marzo 2021)

L'errore di ieri non è fatto di proposito semplicemente perché è un suo marchio di fabbrica l'uscita a metà strada, solamente che spesso viene graziato.

Io comunque andrò controcorrente, ma farei di tutto per farlo rimanere sia perché a me non frega nulla se prende 6-7 o 10 milioni, l'importante è che dia sicurezza e che sia sempre pronto. E tralasciando le ultime partite, quest'anno ci ha salvato in molte occasioni e non mi sento di sparare a zero per una firma che non arriva. Ora non gli viene perdonato nulla perché il rinnovo tarda ad arrivare e quindi molti tifosi pensano che sia un mercenario e roba varia ( io fossi in lui a 22 anni farei la stessa cosa, cercando di massimizzare ogni contratto). Per me il prossimo Milan può prescindere da Calhanoglu ma non da Donnarumma, anche perché andare a spendere 30 milioni per un portiere, quando hai in casa uno dei più forti, è sempre rischioso.( basti vedere l'avvicendamento Allison-Pau Lopez)


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anche a 'sto giro sta scegliendo la strada più difficile pur avendo a disposizione una moto e una discesa davanti, ha scelto di non cautelarsi prima andando dietro il verro col diabete per aspettare la matematica certezza dell'arrivo in Champions, il suo problema è che essendo un portiere ogni volta che sbaglierà l'errore sarà sempre ingigantito o trovato col puro scopo di andare contro il teatrino del rinnovo che ha messo su chi lo sta usando.
> Ora, io non cazzio nessuno perché in Champions ci andremo sempre con 10 giocatori più il portiere in campo e non in 10 col portiere che guarda gli altri che non fanno passare nulla ma questa situazione ballerina potevamo anche aspettarcela e dal punto di vista di Donnarumma credo non ci sia 'sta gran malafede generale ma più che altro un'attesa per qualcosa di importante che in un modo o nell'altro era sempre stato l'obbiettivo prefissato da parte del giocatore già ai tempi del Giannino quando era ancora un ragazzino.
> Vi porto un altro esempio, Donnarumma che accetta le critiche e accetta di giocare da tantissimo tempo con la scimitarra sulla testa pronta a colpirlo ad ogni errore, dall'alto della sua corazza che si è creato, del suo passato frizzantino, delle critiche, dei drammi, delle lacrime secondo voi avrebbe mai potuto cautelarsi prima perché magari incerto di potersi accasare altrove in una squadra da Champs fissa come ha fatto lo stesso Romagnoli nel 2018...? perché là Romagnoli si prese elogi assurdi e in una situazione drammatica accettò di non essere venduto a squadre "all'altezza di un talento così prorompente" per aiutare il Giannino cinese, ecco, ma questi 2 potevano fare scelte simili o magari Donnarumma ha ancora oggi ambizioni assurde? o magari Donnarumma è un giocatore da altissimi livelli che non vuole più perdere tempo e vuole essere assolutamente certo di poter andare a giocare in Champions a 22 anni dopo 200 e passa presenze con la maglia del Milan?
> Guardate che è questo il discorso da fare, poi è ovvio c'è anche il discorso economico e c'è il verro olandese che ne fa le veci ma quello che posso dire è che Donnarumma potrà sbagliare ancora ma se andate a prendere i punti che ci ha fatto fare capite che al netto di qualche errore sei al secondo posto con un portiere secondo molti "cappellaro" e "infame".
> ...



Quindi stai dicendo che a donnarumma il milan sta stretto e che ha l'ambizione di giocare ai suoi livelli?
Stai dicendo che si sente sprecato a legare le sue prestazioni a questo derelitto milan ma aspetta una crescita sportiva e una competitività che lo possano soddisfare?

Lo dica allora, lo dica apertamente.
Lo dica e saluti tutti.
Io per ora gli ho solo sentito dire più e più volte che vuole rimanere ma che al rinnovo ci pensa il procuratore che poi è una dichiarazione che vuol dire tutto e vuol dire nulla.

Al milan ci deve stare e ci deve giocare chi ha gioia nel farlo e chi si sente realizzato.
Se il signor donnarumma è convinto di sprecare la sua vita sportiva da noi è meglio separarsi, ma bisogna farlo oggi stesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Perché che tipo di stagione ti aspettavi con tutte le assenze che abbiamo avuto?
> 0 gol subiti? 0 cappellate? le somme si tirano a fine stagione e i periodi di down li hanno avuti tutti, li ha pure lui come tutti i portieri che sono obbligati a parare tutti i tiri usando solo la mano sinistra (viste le critiche che riceve da 4 anni).
> Se si facesse una valutazione generale della sua stagione sarebbe molto più che positiva, non capisco dove sia il problema sinceramente, è giusto che faccia qualche errore e che si scontri con il clima europeo, bisogna dire una cosa importante ed è questa, se i giocatori non possono confrontarsi in competizioni vere, difficili, con le migliori squadre europee non possono mai sbagliare e mai crescere, ben vengano questi errori e ben vengano queste partite, faccio questo discorso pure per gli altri giocatori.
> Vediamo se passerà questo periodo diffiicile in campionato ma sia chiaro, non possiamo mollare pensando che lui debba salvarci automaticamente le chiappe perché ha fatto delle cappelle ultimamente.



mi aspettavo esattamente questo da lui. una stagione mediocre. da uno che vale 2-3M.
come mi aspetto che non venga rinnovato il prossimo anno!


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2021)

Sarebbe bello vincere una partita decisiva 1-0 con parata decisiva del portiere che paghi 7 milioni all'ultimo minuto
L'ultima che ricordo è quella su Khedira nel Milan-Juve decisa da Locatelli. E Donnarumma prendeva ancora 1 milione all'anno. 
Vediamo cosa combina stavolta.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello vincere una partita decisiva 1-0 con parata decisiva del portiere che paghi 7 milioni all'ultimo minuto
> L'ultima che ricordo è quella su Khedira nel Milan-Juve decisa da Locatelli. E Donnarumma prendeva ancora 1 milione all'anno.
> Vediamo cosa combina stavolta.


4 anni fa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello vincere una partita decisiva 1-0 con parata decisiva del portiere che paghi 7 milioni all'ultimo minuto
> L'ultima che ricordo è quella su Khedira nel Milan-Juve decisa da Locatelli. E Donnarumma prendeva ancora 1 milione all'anno.
> Vediamo cosa combina stavolta.



il napoli è una delle sue preferite in quanto a papere.
stasera lo voglio esaltare qui, su queste pagine, dicendo che ci ha dato la vittoria.

mi raccomando.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2021)

E anche stavolta un tiro un gol. 15 milioni mi raccomando


----------



## Marco T. (14 Marzo 2021)

Mai un big Match dove ci salva lui , io non ne ricordo


----------



## JoKeR (15 Marzo 2021)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Mai un big Match dove ci salva lui , io non ne ricordo



Milan - Napoli 0-0 aprile 2018... un pò di tempo fa...
E non lottavamo per nulla...
Era meglio se sbagliava e faceva vincere lo scudetto a Sarri.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Milan - Napoli 0-0 aprile 2018... un pò di tempo fa...
> E non lottavamo per nulla...
> Era meglio se sbagliava e faceva vincere lo scudetto a Sarri.



Son passati 3 anni , 3.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Milan - Napoli 0-0 aprile 2018... un pò di tempo fa...
> E non lottavamo per nulla...
> Era meglio se sbagliava e faceva vincere lo scudetto a Sarri.



juventino dentro.


----------



## Manue (15 Marzo 2021)

Tranquilli, di questo passo non arriviamo in CL, così si potrà chiudere questo post. 

Fatico a ricordare un giocare della propria squadra, 
titolare della propria nazionale, 
quindi riconosciuto il migliore a livello nazionale, 
odiato così tanto da un parte dei suoi tifosi. 

Bah. 

Intanto volevate Sirigu?
Bel gol preso oggi , da pollo proprio


Qua qualcuno sta proprio delirando, 
ma pesantemente.


----------



## Manue (15 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E anche stavolta un tiro un gol. 15 milioni mi raccomando



Cosa doveva fare stasera? 

Bisogna colpevolizzare altri, 
non lui stasera, che sul gol non c’entra proprio niente. 

Facciamo gli onesti su


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Marzo 2021)

Complimenti per la caduta sul gol di Optì, grande! Venti milioni di rinnovo per il più grande di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Marzo 2021)

Spettatore pagato.
Non é colpevole (fa brutta figuare, ma era comunque non semplice da salvare), ma non fa la differenza, come non la fa praticamente sempre. E questo é inamissibile per uno che pensa di meritare 10 milioni.


----------



## Devil man (18 Marzo 2021)

Oggi paperissima... doveva solo coprire il primo palo.. dimostrazione che si può vincere anche con un portiere mediocre.. io non ce li spenderei 8M per il rinnovo...

P.S. ultimamente non fa mai una parata decisiva...e non vinciamo mai per merito suo...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Marzo 2021)

Ultimamente ne combina una a partita... Si desse una regolata pure lui


----------



## bmb (18 Marzo 2021)

E si continua con la saga del un tiro un gol.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Marzo 2021)

In Europa fa solo figuracce. Come con l'Arsenal qualche anno fa. Non alzare l'offerta di un centesimo


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2021)

Ancora una volta decisivo


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2021)

Da qualche tempo mi da pochissima sicurezza.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Cosa doveva fare stasera?
> 
> Bisogna colpevolizzare altri,
> non lui stasera, che sul gol non c’entra proprio niente.
> ...



Stasera invece che doveva fare? viaggia a una papera a partita da due mesi, tutto ok?


----------



## 13-33 (18 Marzo 2021)

le 2 gol sono per le sue incertezze.

Esco no esco --> gol di Diallo
Oggi no copre su palo --> gol di Pogba


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Marzo 2021)

Milion dollar man colpisce ancora. Gol sul proprio palo così da fesso e non andrebbe criticato??? Dopo il gol preso all'andata??? Con quello che guadagna ?????? 
No ma sfogate la frustrazione su Meitè che guadagna un piatto di lenticchie


----------



## Alerossonero69 (18 Marzo 2021)

Questo se ne deve andare, vuole 10 mln per due anni e 30 di clausola, non esiste, deve andare via, dargli quello che vuole a lui e al turco è una follia tecnica e progettuale e meriti di rimanere nella mediocrità


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Marzo 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Milion dollar man colpisce ancora. Gol sul proprio palo così da fesso e non andrebbe criticato??? Dopo il gol preso all'andata??? Con quello che guadagna ??????
> No ma sfogate la frustrazione su Meitè che guadagna un piatto di lenticchie



No adesso vedrai che la colpa è anche di Pioli che questo cesso non copre il suo palo.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Marzo 2021)

Manca poco e finisce questo incubo, perchè un incubo è.

Complimenti per la copertura del palo, alto quasi 2 mt.

Il discorso è sempre il solito: sbagliasse un portiere normale, nessuno si accanirebbe... sto qua invece...

L'ho già detto: la nostra rinascita passa dalla cessione sua e di Chalanoglu... rinnovi e poi cessione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Marzo 2021)

Malissimo oggi. Siamo fuori per colpa sua. Non è accettabile che un portiere del Milan prenda un gol del genere.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Marzo 2021)

oggi donnarumma c entra zero.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Malissimo oggi. Siamo fuori per colpa sua. Non è accettabile che un portiere del Milan prenda un gol del genere.



Pogba poteva tirare solo li, non puoi non coprire il tuo palo, lo insegnano all'oratorio.


----------



## Marco T. (18 Marzo 2021)

Certo che c'entra anche oggi. Il gol è sull suo palo. Deve solamente coprire il primo palo e stare in piedi. Vai a chiedere più soldi a Torino minkione


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Marzo 2021)

uno dei portieri più scarsi della serie A.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Manca poco e finisce questo incubo, perchè un incubo è.
> 
> Complimenti per la copertura del palo, alto quasi 2 mt.
> 
> ...


È lui il vero problema, ma non da oggi.

Bastava un portiere normale, a me da l'impressione che lo faccia apposta, perché non può essere veramente cosi scarso.


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2021)

Nel computo di una partita equilibrata, due sue papere pesano sull’eliminazione. Non vale nememno 4 milioni, figuriamoci 10


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Manca poco e finisce questo incubo, perchè un incubo è.
> 
> Complimenti per la copertura del palo, alto quasi 2 mt.
> 
> ...



ma non esiste che uno rinnovi per essere ceduto. sarebbe come ristrutturare una casa che 2 giorni dopo viene demolita.


----------



## Zlatan87 (19 Marzo 2021)

Fuori dai baglio i dai, io è una vita che lo dico... Con cragno in porta passavi...
Stasera dov'è andato? Dove? Spiegatemelo...
Se pogba pianta una pallinata sul 2 palo è bravo lui,ma tu devi coprire il tuo palo fenomeno!!!


----------



## JoKeR (19 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non esiste che uno rinnovi per essere ceduto. sarebbe come ristrutturare una casa che 2 giorni dopo viene demolita.



Ma perchè no?

Ricordi Thiago Silva?

Lo rinnovi perchè lui è un grande  cuore rossonero e non vuole andarsene a 0 (ci tiene a noi).. e poi lo vendi, ovviamente con un rinnovo breve annuale o biennale per non perderlo a 0... pensavo fosse ovvio


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Marzo 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Fuori dai baglio i dai, io è una vita che lo dico... Con cragno in porta passavi...
> Stasera dov'è andato? Dove? Spiegatemelo...
> Se pogba pianta una pallinata sul 2 palo è bravo lui,ma tu devi coprire il tuo palo fenomeno!!!



Ogni tiro è un gol.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma perchè no?
> 
> Ricordi Thiago Silva?
> 
> Lo rinnovi perchè lui è un grande  cuore rossonero e non vuole andarsene a 0 (ci tiene a noi).. e poi lo vendi, ovviamente con un rinnovo breve annuale o biennale per non perderlo a 0... pensavo fosse ovvio



thiago silva non ricordo se era in scadenza, non credo. e non ti saprei dire il motivo della mossa.
oggi da donnarumma scordatelo proprio. figurati un mercenario come lui....

ho controllato, appunto, thiago scadeva nel 2016. non era a scadenza. quindi si è fatto aumentare lo stipendio "per sicurezza".


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Marzo 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Fuori dai baglio i dai, io è una vita che lo dico... Con cragno in porta passavi...
> Stasera dov'è andato? Dove? Spiegatemelo...
> Se pogba pianta una pallinata sul 2 palo è bravo lui,ma tu devi coprire il tuo palo fenomeno!!!



sul 2o poi avevamo 2 giocatori sulla linea e la copertura di kessie. 
e lui giustamente si butta in terra 1 ora prima come al solito e viene uccellato.
se stava fermo la prendeva in faccia modigliani. 

pirla.


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2021)

Stiamo parlando di un portiere che vuole uno stipendio più alto di quello di Neuer... le critiche sono più che giustificate perché non è mai decisivo nelle partite che contano, anzi c’è sempre un suo mezzo errore.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2021)

Come già detto, a Donnarumma farei un contratto decennale.

Come già detto, non vale certo 7/8/9/10 milioni all' anno.

Ma dare la colpa a lui sul gol di ieri sera.........


----------



## Butcher (19 Marzo 2021)

Come ogni giocatore di Raiola si inizia a remare contro quando si vuole andar via.


----------



## mark (19 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come già detto, a Donnarumma farei un contratto decennale.
> 
> Come già detto, non vale certo 7/8/9/10 milioni all' anno.
> 
> Ma dare la colpa a lui sul gol di ieri sera.........



Naturalmente non è colpa sua il goal, ma un portiere che vuole 10 milioni quel goal non lo deve prendere, punto. Ne prendesse 2/3 andrebbe benissimo, a 6 già non puoi prenderlo, figurati se ne chiedi 10.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> thiago silva non ricordo se era in scadenza, non credo. e non ti saprei dire il motivo della mossa.
> oggi da donnarumma scordatelo proprio. figurati un mercenario come lui....
> 
> ho controllato, appunto, thiago scadeva nel 2016. non era a scadenza. quindi si è fatto aumentare lo stipendio "per sicurezza".



Ero ironico.....

Thiago non scadeva, ma è un esempio di giocatore rinnovato e venduto.


----------



## Manue (19 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Stasera invece che doveva fare? viaggia a una papera a partita da due mesi, tutto ok?



Che ragionamento da bambino.
Proprio infantile.

Vai a prendere un messaggio del gol preso contro il Napoli, ovviamente non per sua responsabilità, 
e me lo riproponi per il match di ieri.

Inutile perdere anche tempo, 
fila nella lista degli ignorati.


----------



## Manue (19 Marzo 2021)

Al contrario delle ultime 3 pagine di commenti, 
io questo portiere me lo terrei da qui per i prox anni... 

i problemi sono altrove.

Se poi per ragioni economiche se ne vorrà andare, ciao, 
ma tecnicamente io non lo cambierei.


----------



## Route66 (19 Marzo 2021)

Sinceramente io nelle due reti subite tra andata e ritorno vedo due grosse ingenuità da parte del portiere.Punto.
Si può dire o è lesa maestà?Certo è più facile e comoda prendersela con il povero Meitè...
Poi si discuterà giusto ancora per un paio di mesi sul fatto che stiamo pagando da tre anni come il miglior portiere del mondo un ragazzo di 21 anni che ancora il migliore non è....
Si può far finta di niente sul fatto che la proposta di rinnovo di 4 mln di tre anni fa(anni 18) è finita nel cestino della sede senza uscire nemmeno dalla porta e far finta di essere stata esaminata.
Si può anche far finta di non vedere che la proposta di 7mln + bonus x 5 anni appena ricevuta non viene accettata.
Possiamo far finta di non sapere nulla ma almeno gli errori vanno sottolineati e vedo che in pochi lo fanno(sulle pagelle dei giornali ovviamente non c'è traccia).


----------



## Route66 (19 Marzo 2021)

Sinceramente io nelle due reti subite tra andata e ritorno vedo due grosse ingenuità da parte del portiere.Punto.
Si può dire o è lesa maestà?Certo è più facile e comoda prendersela con il povero Meitè...
Poi si discuterà giusto ancora per un paio di mesi sul fatto che stiamo pagando da tre anni come il miglior portiere del mondo un ragazzo di 21 anni che ancora il migliore non è....
Si può far finta di niente sul fatto che la proposta di rinnovo di 4 mln di tre anni fa(anni 18) è finita nel cestino della sede senza uscire nemmeno dalla porta e far finta di essere stata esaminata.
Si può anche far finta di non vedere che la proposta di 7mln + bonus x 5 anni appena ricevuta non viene accettata.
Possiamo far finta di non sapere nulla ma almeno gli errori vanno sottolineati e vedo che in pochi lo fanno(sulle pagelle dei giornali ovviamente non c'è traccia).


----------



## Dexter (19 Marzo 2021)

Per 50 milioni di cartellino, minimo, io lo valuterei almeno 70, può andare dove vuole. Non é il momento storico giusto per aspettare un portiere che fa una papera ogni tre partite, soprattutto se chiede circa 30mila euro al giorno netti. Prendere un portiere normale e investire tutto nelle altre zone di campo.


----------



## bmb (19 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Al contrario delle ultime 3 pagine di commenti,
> io questo portiere me lo terrei da qui per i prox anni...
> 
> i problemi sono altrove.
> ...



No ma è meglio Cragno. Di cappelle te ne fa 10 in una stagione, ma tanto guadagna poco quindi va bene. Come se gli stipendi li pagassimo noi.


----------



## Dexter (19 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> i problemi sono altrove.


Abbiamo delle Fiat Panda in campo ed una Ferrari ferma davanti al garage, che ogni tanto si spegne pure  io la venderei per farmi un paio, forse anche 3 Mercedes o BMW. Poi ovvio che piace a tutti avere una Ferrari, ma se devi mettere 10 euro di benzina solo per andare a fare la spesa...


----------



## Dexter (19 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> No ma è meglio Cragno. Di cappelle te ne fa 10 in una stagione, ma tanto guadagna poco quindi va bene. Come se gli stipendi li pagassimo noi.


Non esiste sul mercato un singolo portiere meglio di Donnarumma per un'infinità di motivi, e lo sai bene...si tratterebbe di accontentarsi per, si spera, vedere investiti i soldi del suo cartellino in un altro ruolo. Nessuno preferirebbero Cragno, sono provocazioni suvvia.

PS Musso, comunque, é un discreto portiere


----------



## Zlatan87 (19 Marzo 2021)

Qua non si discute che sia un buon portiere... ma il rapporto Costo-Prestazioni è sproporzionato dai su...
rinnovo a 8/10 mln? per me è follia... investissero in ala dx e n.9 con gol nelle gambe


----------



## bmb (19 Marzo 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non esiste sul mercato un singolo portiere meglio di Donnarumma per un'infinità di motivi, e lo sai bene...si tratterebbe di accontentarsi per, si spera, vedere investiti i soldi del suo cartellino in un altro ruolo. Nessuno preferirebbero Cragno, sono provocazioni suvvia.
> 
> PS Musso, comunque, é un discreto portiere



Ma guarda, se dopo 7 anni di anonimato ti presenti con un medioman in porta al posto di un ventunenne che tra 3 anni sarà per distacco il migliore al mondo (non lo è, lo sarà sicuramente per una serie di motivi come dici tu), non dai un bel segnale.

Non ci avrei visto niente di male a vendere Gigio due anni fa, quando eravamo penosi, a 40-50 milioni e ad andare in giro con Musso o Silvestri. Ma ora, nel possibile anno della rinascita, se tutto va bene, deve liberarti dei pesi morti. Non dei campioni.


----------



## bmb (19 Marzo 2021)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Qua non si discute che sia un buon portiere... ma il rapporto Costo-Prestazioni è sproporzionato dai su...
> rinnovo a 8/10 mln? per me è follia... investissero in ala dx e n.9 con gol nelle gambe



Non rinnoverà mai a quella cifra, mi ci gioco quello che vuoi. Anche perché se il trippone avesse trovato un'offerta simile gliela avrebbe fatta accettare.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Marzo 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io nelle due reti subite tra andata e ritorno vedo due grosse ingenuità da parte del portiere.Punto.
> Si può dire o è lesa maestà?Certo è più facile e comoda prendersela con il povero Meitè...
> Poi si discuterà giusto ancora per un paio di mesi sul fatto che stiamo pagando da tre anni come il miglior portiere del mondo un ragazzo di 21 anni che ancora il migliore non è....
> Si può far finta di niente sul fatto che la proposta di rinnovo di 4 mln di tre anni fa(anni 18) è finita nel cestino della sede senza uscire nemmeno dalla porta e far finta di essere stata esaminata.
> ...



Esatto.

Si può far finita, e molti fanno fitta perché Donnarumma viene prima del A.C.Milan.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Marzo 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io nelle due reti subite tra andata e ritorno vedo due grosse ingenuità da parte del portiere.Punto.
> Si può dire o è lesa maestà?Certo è più facile e comoda prendersela con il povero Meitè...
> Poi si discuterà giusto ancora per un paio di mesi sul fatto che stiamo pagando da tre anni come il miglior portiere del mondo un ragazzo di 21 anni che ancora il migliore non è....
> Si può far finta di niente sul fatto che la proposta di rinnovo di 4 mln di tre anni fa(anni 18) è finita nel cestino della sede senza uscire nemmeno dalla porta e far finta di essere stata esaminata.
> ...



Completamente d'accordo


----------



## Manue (19 Marzo 2021)

No ragazzi, 
qua ognuno deve assumersi le proprie responsabilità, ossia non girare la frittata.

C'è chi sostiene che con Cragno saremmo passati ed andati a quarti, 
io vi dico che con Cragno saremmo usciti contro quell'anonima squadra famosa solo per aver tirato 1000 rigori contro di noi.

A me piace valutare il giocatore, 
e quando sbaglia lo dico, andate indietro e troverete i miei post, 
ma non lo attacco come se mi avesse rubato la donna... quella cattiveria io non la capisco proprio, non la concepisco.

Facile dire "vuole i soldi", 
ma solo lui??
De Paul che ha appena cambiato agente prendendosi Raiola, non li vuole?

TUTTI vogliono i soldi, tutti, 
e giustamente lui fa il suo gioco. Nessuno lavora per la gloria.

Io dico che tecnicamente non è un ruolo dove dobbiamo investire, 
se poi mi dite invece che dobbiamo risparmiare e quindi investire i soldi risparmiati su altri ruoli, 
possiamo ragionarci, 
ma dobbiamo però accettare il fatto che un'operazione del genere sarebbe sicuramente sintomo che siamo ancora deboli.

In ogni caso qua si fanno discorsi troppo strani, 
valutazioni accecate dall'odio verso la persona... non verso il giocatore.

Questo portiere è forte, piaccia o non piaccia, è così.
Qua dentro però chi non lo può vedere cosa fa? Ogni 2 mesi idolatra un portiere diverso,
si era cominciati con Sirigu, poi dopo le papere si è passati a Meret, ma siccome non gioca neanche, 
si è andati su Perin, sul quale stendiamo un velo pietoso... ed ora Cragno.

Ma chi è più forte di Donnarumma di questi appena citati?
Nessuno, proprio nessuno.


Se poi voi credete che ci siano ancora giocatori che si attaccano alla maglia e manifestino il loro amore come faceva Baresi, Maldini ecc ecc...
beh, tornate dall'Isola che non c'è...quei tempi sono finiti da un paio di decenni.


----------



## mark (19 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> No ragazzi,
> qua ognuno deve assumersi le proprie responsabilità, ossia non girare la frittata.
> 
> C'è chi sostiene che con Cragno saremmo passati ed andati a quarti,
> ...



Il discorso è diverso, li vale 10 milioni a stagione? Assolutamente no, un portiere da 10 milioni a stagione non prendeva il goal che ha preso lui ieri. Non è questione di volere o meno più soldi, ma di quanto attualmente valga.
Poi se dobbiamo fare un discorso fra andare via per prendere più soldi, ma facendo guadagnare anche la squadra che ti ha fatto esordire a 17 anni, ti ha dato una fiducia che neanche una squadra di serie B avrebbe dato, ti ha sempre difeso ecc ed andare via a 0 beh lasciamo stare.
Quello che sta facendo Donnarumma è una cosa da vigliacchi e uomini di m*rda come ha dimostrato più volte di essere. Per me lui come uomo vale 0 già dal primo rinnovo a 6 milioni, ma se li almeno aveva la scusante dell'età adesso non ha neanche quello.
Dispiace perderlo a 0, ma meglio così che continuare a farsi ricattare.
Ps. naturalmente inseime a lui fuori dalle palle anche tutti gli assistiti di Raiola (Romagnoli e Ibra), dobbiamo fare come il Bayer Monaco che di Raiola non vuole vedere neanche l'ombra.


----------



## Manue (19 Marzo 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Il discorso è diverso, li vale 10 milioni a stagione? Assolutamente no, un portiere da 10 milioni a stagione non prendeva il goal che ha preso lui ieri. Non è questione di volere o meno più soldi, ma di quanto attualmente valga.
> Poi se dobbiamo fare un discorso fra andare via per prendere più soldi, ma facendo guadagnare anche la squadra che ti ha fatto esordire a 17 anni, ti ha dato una fiducia che neanche una squadra di serie B avrebbe dato, ti ha sempre difeso ecc ed andare via a 0 beh lasciamo stare.
> Quello che sta facendo Donnarumma è una cosa da vigliacchi e uomini di m*rda come ha dimostrato più volte di essere. Per me lui come uomo vale 0 già dal primo rinnovo a 6 milioni, ma se li almeno aveva la scusante dell'età adesso non ha neanche quello.
> Dispiace perderlo a 0, ma meglio così che continuare a farsi ricattare.
> Ps. naturalmente inseime a lui fuori dalle palle anche tutti gli assistiti di Raiola (Romagnoli e Ibra), dobbiamo fare come il Bayer Monaco che di Raiola non vuole vedere neanche l'ombra.



Ti faccio una domanda, 
Sirigu, Cragno, Perin, Meret sono più forti di Donnarumma si o no?


sul discorso uomo di m ecc ecc, 
non ti vengo neanche dietro, non mi interessa. Proprio 0.
A me interessano i risulati della squadra e se dovessimo vincere con 11 uomini di m, 
sarei a festeggiare ma proprio senza alcun minimo problema.


Non ci devo uscire a cena, non sono miei amici...
per me possono essere avidi, cattivi, tutto ciò che vuoi... 
quello che mi interessa è che il Milan vinca.


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di un portiere che vuole uno stipendio più alto di quello di Neuer... le critiche sono più che giustificate perché non è mai decisivo nelle partite che contano, *anzi c’è sempre un suo mezzo errore*.



Anche più di mezzo, e la frequenza di questi errori in partite pesanti sta diventando fin troppo alta.
Arsenal due anni fa, papera. Finale di coppa italia, papere. Diverse incertezze nei derby. Col manchester due errori che alla fine hanno determinato risultato ed eliminazione.



Route66 ha scritto:


> *Sinceramente io nelle due reti subite tra andata e ritorno vedo due grosse ingenuità da parte del portiere.Punto.
> Si può dire o è lesa maestà?*Certo è più facile e comoda prendersela con il povero Meitè...
> Poi si discuterà giusto ancora per un paio di mesi sul fatto che stiamo pagando da tre anni come il miglior portiere del mondo un ragazzo di 21 anni che ancora il migliore non è....
> Si può far finta di niente sul fatto che la proposta di rinnovo di 4 mln di tre anni fa(anni 18) è finita nel cestino della sede senza uscire nemmeno dalla porta e far finta di essere stata esaminata.
> ...



Assolutamente daccordo, si può rigirare la questione come la si vuole, ma alla fine della fiera, il risultato è stato determinato da due incertezze del portiere, è un fatto non un opinione.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io nelle due reti subite tra andata e ritorno vedo due grosse ingenuità da parte del portiere.Punto.
> Si può dire o è lesa maestà?).



No non si può criticare senno alcuni utenti ti mettono nella lista degli ignorati ROTFL. Pazzesco, due mesi di cappelle ma non si può criticare mister 10 milioni


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non rinnoverà mai a quella cifra, mi ci gioco quello che vuoi. Anche perché se il trippone avesse trovato un'offerta simile gliela avrebbe fatta accettare.



E dove se ne va?


----------



## bmb (19 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E dove se ne va?



Rinnoverà con noi a 7.


----------



## mark (19 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda,
> Sirigu, Cragno, Perin, Meret sono più forti di Donnarumma si o no?
> 
> 
> ...



Non sono più forti naturalmente, ma prendono molto meno di ingaggio e se con i soldi che si risparmiano si riesce a prendere un buon giocatore di movimento beh il gioco vale la candela.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Rinnoverà con noi a 7.


 Sarà cosi.

anche perché non ha la fila di pretendenti,anzi diciamo che forse non lovuole nessuno, le partite li vedono anche gli altri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sarà cosi.
> 
> anche perché non ha la fila di pretendenti,anzi diciamo che forse non lovuole nessuno, le partite li vedono anche gli altri.



e sarà la pietra tombale su questo progetto. 14M per un brocco....... e poi andiamo in giro con casticasti.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e sarà la pietra tombale su questo progetto. 14M per un brocco....... e poi andiamo in giro con casticasti.



Questa cosa mi fa un male che neanche immagini, nuda è cruda realtà.

È una cosa orribile,qualcuno ha capito,altri lo capiranno fra una decina d'anni, purtroppo supergigio banchettera sulla carcassa del A.C.Milan ma questo fa niente da noi si tifano i giocatori mica la squadra.


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E dove se ne va?



Sai qual è il colmo secondo me? Se rimanesse libero a Zero? che penso che nessuno gli darebbe anche solo lo stipendio che gli siamo ora


----------



## Shmuk (19 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questa cosa mi fa un male che neanche immagini, nuda è cruda realtà.
> 
> È una cosa orribile,qualcuno ha capito,altri lo capiranno fra una decina d'anni, purtroppo supergigio banchettera sulla carcassa del A.C.Milan ma questo fa niente da noi si tifano i giocatori mica la squadra.



La cosa tragicomica è che, quando verrà rinnovato, verrà spacciato per una sorta di riacquisto, il riacquisto del nostro toppe piplayer.

E dire che avrebbero la possibilità di mandarlo nei senza squadra di Coverciano, e dare così un monito chiaro per le situazioni avvenire...


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sai qual è il colmo secondo me? Se rimanesse libero a Zero? che penso che nessuno gli darebbe anche solo lo stipendio che gli siamo ora



Santa verità.

Le partite le guardano anche gli altri, e loro capiscono quello che vedono.

Le squadre importanti ti vanno a prendere i portieri anche in Borundi, ma lui non lo considerano neanche di striscio.

Nessuno gli darebbe quanto noi semplicemente perché come portiere vale poco.

Un mio vecchio preparatore diceva che quando devi andarla a cercare con la memoria una parata importante significa ché quel portiere non vale granché.

Sante parole.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Marzo 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La cosa tragicomica è che, quando verrà rinnovato, verrà spacciato per una sorta di riacquisto, il riacquisto del nostro toppe piplayer.
> 
> E dire che avrebbero la possibilità di mandarlo nei senza squadra di Coverciano, e dare così un monito chiaro per le situazioni avvenire...



È vero quello che dici.

Farebbe la fine di Schufett.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Marzo 2021)

Fa ridere che tutti i livorosi,spesso boomer, ancorati al calcio di 40 anni fa, pieni di invidia sociale verso Donnarumma, che lo paragonano a Cragno o persino Scuffet(un portiere di serie B) e che accusano gli altri di mettere Donnarumma davanti al Milan, siano poi quelli che si bagnano le mutandine per i vari Ibrahimovic e Manduzkic e che accampano scuse per i 40enni perché senza di loro saremmo una squadra da metà classifica, a detta loro. 

Dicasi doppi standard.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Marzo 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Fa ridere che tutti i livorosi,spesso boomer, ancorati al calcio di 40 anni fa, pieni di invidia sociale verso Donnarumma, che lo paragonano a Cragno o persino Scuffet(un portiere di serie B) e che accusano gli altri di mettere Donnarumma davanti al Milan, siano poi quelli che si bagnano le mutandine per i vari Ibrahimovic e Manduzkic e che accampano scuse per i 40enni perché senza di loro saremmo una squadra da metà classifica, a detta loro.
> 
> Dicasi doppi standard.



Aldilà del fatto che secondo me questa è la stagione migliore di Donnarumma al Milan, perché per me è quella in cui sta giocando con più costanza, secondo me bisogna separarsi da tale portiere. Ogni anno la sua immagine a causa di Raiola fa troppo rumore. C'è sempre polemica, qualcosa che non va e via dicendo. O il ragazzo manda a quel paese il procuratore e si abbassa lo stipendio (ad oggi non vale di certo 7mln) oppure va venduto.


----------



## danjr (20 Marzo 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Fa ridere che tutti i livorosi,spesso boomer, ancorati al calcio di 40 anni fa, pieni di invidia sociale verso Donnarumma, che lo paragonano a Cragno o persino Scuffet(un portiere di serie B) e che accusano gli altri di mettere Donnarumma davanti al Milan, siano poi quelli che si bagnano le mutandine per i vari Ibrahimovic e Manduzkic e che accampano scuse per i 40enni perché senza di loro saremmo una squadra da metà classifica, a detta loro.
> 
> Dicasi doppi standard.


Non c’è bisogno di scomodare Cragno o Musso, sono troppo piu fortii di Donnarumma


----------



## Manue (21 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Aldilà del fatto che secondo me questa è la stagione migliore di Donnarumma al Milan, perché per me è quella in cui sta giocando con più costanza, secondo me bisogna separarsi da tale portiere. Ogni anno la sua immagine a causa di Raiola fa troppo rumore. C'è sempre polemica, qualcosa che non va e via dicendo. O il ragazzo manda a quel paese il procuratore e si abbassa lo stipendio (ad oggi non vale di certo 7mln) oppure va venduto.



Qua dentro sicuramente fa rumore, 
perché c’è chi lo odia ...

Se dovessimo vincere una champions grazie ad una sua parata, 
qualcuno qua dentro non festeggierebbe. 

Esempio estremo per passare il concetto.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Aldilà del fatto che secondo me questa è la stagione migliore di Donnarumma al Milan, .



Fino a gennaio sicuramente...poi un tracollo


----------



## Manue (21 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non c’è bisogno di scomodare Cragno o Musso, sono troppo piu fortii di Donnarumma



Ma va.. questa è malafede pura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Qua dentro sicuramente fa rumore,
> perché c’è chi lo odia ...
> 
> Se dovessimo vincere una champions grazie ad una sua parata,
> ...



si si. sarà più facile vincerla con antonio in porta. di certo quando la pressione sale è più affidabile.



Albijol ha scritto:


> Fino a gennaio sicuramente...poi un tracollo



ha fatto bene 3 mesi, perchè anche le prme partite soprattutto di coppa ha fatto una marea di cappelle.


----------



## danjr (21 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma va.. questa è malafede pura.



Solo in Italia per me ci sono: Handanovic, Sczezny, Musso, Cragno superiori


----------



## danjr (21 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si si. sarà più facile vincerla con antonio in porta. di certo quando la pressione sale è più affidabile.
> 
> 
> 
> ha fatto bene 3 mesi, perchè anche le prme partite soprattutto di coppa ha fatto una marea di cappelle.


Paradossalmente hai ragione, Antonio, coi suoi limiti, quando chiamato in causa sempre impegnato. Abbiati secondo me era già meglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Marzo 2021)

se oggi ne combina un'altra dalle sue spero che venga panchinato per un po'. non so se lo fa apposta o meno ma non si può andare avanti così.
tatarusanu ha giocato bene quando chiamato in causa.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se oggi ne combina un'altra dalle sue spero che venga panchinato per un po'. non so se lo fa apposta o meno ma non si può andare avanti così.
> tatarusanu ha giocato bene quando chiamato in causa.



Le parate che ha fatto oggi Montipo, parliamo di Montipò eh,il nostro fake non sa neanche siano.

Prparati primo tiro, gol, segnalo.

Gli amici di tifo non guardano gli altri portieri, altrimenti forse qualcosa l capirebbero, oltre a porsi più educatamente a chi la pensa diversamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2021)

Dopo aver visto Montipo' oggi, vediamo cosa combina il nostro portiere da 10 milioni


----------



## malos (21 Marzo 2021)

Bravo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2021)

Ma non avevo dubbi
Non avevo dubbi
Non avevo dubbi


----------



## Hellscream (21 Marzo 2021)

Vattene a Torino, vai.


----------



## Devil man (21 Marzo 2021)

Hahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahahah i m b a r a z z a n t e


----------



## mark (21 Marzo 2021)

Grande fenomeno, da baraccone.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2021)

Non vedo l'errore di Gigio


----------



## Devil man (21 Marzo 2021)

Già Ibra lo aveva fulminato prima.. dicendogli SVEGLIA! Donnarumma non c'è sta più con la testa pensa solo al contratto multimilionario..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Marzo 2021)

Scandaloso. In soli 20 minuti oggi ha fatto pena su un altro gol subito e fatto un altra uscita a vuoto su un corner.
Decisivo nel negativo.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2021)

E' tornato il cesso che era fino al 2019...è la nostra rovina.


----------



## Manue (21 Marzo 2021)

Per me chiunque prende gol in una punizione così,
bravo pulgar


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se oggi ne combina un'altra dalle sue spero che venga panchinato per un po'. non so se lo fa apposta o meno ma non si può andare avanti così.
> tatarusanu ha giocato bene quando chiamato in causa.



mi tocca sempre citarmi................

sono sicuro che non verrà mai panchinato dai nostri senzapalle e ci farà perdere una marea di punti.

CESSO


----------



## mabadi (21 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Per me chiunque prende gol in una punizione così,
> bravo pulgar



sì lo diranno tutti i giornali.
Per me Donnarumma non ha il fisico per essere un top lo vendessero o regalassero.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Marzo 2021)

A quando risale l'ultima parata degna di nota? Quanti errori ha fatto nel frattempo?


----------



## kekkopot (21 Marzo 2021)

Non son il primo fan di Donnarumma, anzi, ma qui mi pare si parta subito per la tangente.
La critica sull'errore in uscita è sacrosanta. Ma sul gol io direi che è una gran punizione di Pulgar... 9 volte su 10 è gol se la punizione è piazzata così.


----------



## Manue (21 Marzo 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> sì lo diranno tutti i giornali.
> Per me Donnarumma non ha il fisico per essere un top lo vendessero o regalassero.



Non mi interessa cosa dicono i giornali. 
Sono sicuro che avrebbero preso gol tutti in una punizione così ...


----------



## malos (21 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi tocca sempre citarmi................
> 
> sono sicuro che non verrà mai panchinato dai nostri senzapalle e ci farà perdere una marea di punti.
> 
> CESSO



E certo panchini allegramente il portiere normale la cosa. I senzapalle.....che palle.


In ogni caso ha la fortuna che non c'è pubblico.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Marzo 2021)

le cappelle sono altre... diciamo che non ha fatto un miracolo.


----------



## mark (21 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non son il primo fan di Donnarumma, anzi, ma qui mi pare si parta subito per la tangente.
> La critica sull'errore in uscita è sacrosanta. Ma sul gol io direi che è una gran punizione di Pulgar... 9 volte su 10 è gol se la punizione è piazzata così.



Se chiedi 10 milione devi essere il portiere che la prende quella 1 volta su 10. Il discorso è sempre quello, prendesse 2/3 milioni andrebbe bene, ma visto quanto prende e quanto chiede ci si aspetta che li valga.


----------



## mabadi (21 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non son il primo fan di Donnarumma, anzi, ma qui mi pare si parta subito per la tangente.
> La critica sull'errore in uscita è sacrosanta. Ma sul gol io direi che è una gran punizione di Pulgar... 9 volte su 10 è gol se la punizione è piazzata così.



non era veloce il tiro, donnarumma stava su quel palo.
Ricorda Sebastiano Rossi, un portiere decente, ma non un campione.
Il problema è di Raiola.
A 5 mln ( e sono tanti) nessuno avrebbe fiatato, ma se ne vuoi 10 allora devi essere un portiere che quel tiro lo prende.


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2021)

non esistono grandi portieri con quel fisico , e' inchiodato a terra


----------



## Marco T. (21 Marzo 2021)

E sul suo Palo altro errore del bimbominkia.


----------



## Marco T. (21 Marzo 2021)

Ma l'ultima parata decisiva quando la fatta sto fenomeno?


----------



## Manue (21 Marzo 2021)

Raga ma non è sul suo palo, 
altrimenti la barriera sarebbe stata a coprire il palo opposto. 

Dai su


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Raga ma non è sul suo palo,
> altrimenti la barriera sarebbe stata a coprire il palo opposto.
> 
> Dai su



C'è una malafede scandalosa su Donnarumma tra i tifosi.


----------



## malos (21 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> C'è una malafede scandalosa su Donnarumma tra i tifosi.



A me sta pesantemente sulle balle dai tempi del tamarro Mirabelli che dandogli 6 a quell'età ci ha rovinato. Lo salverei solo fosse il Van Basten della porta che ovviamente non è. Cosa vuoi essere preso per i fondelli da un bimbominkia stupidotto non è il massimo della vita. Come già detto io lo avrei spedito anni anni fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'errore di Gigio



Stava dormendo.
È partito in ritardo perché aspettava il fischio dell'arbitro.


----------



## mabadi (21 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> C'è una malafede scandalosa su Donnarumma tra i tifosi.



non era ma lui stava sul quel palo.... fai tu


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2021)

Non ho capito se è stato un erroraccio di Donnarumma o se è stato bravo lui a farla sembrare parabile.

Propendo per la prima


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Marzo 2021)

se non lo cambia ne fa un'altra.
è il suo marchio di fabbrica non riprendersi mai. le ultime 10 le deve vedere dalla tribuna.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2021)

Io dico che la situazione contrattuale è diventata insostenibile.
A un ragazzo di 21 anni si sta chiedendo una serenità da veterano. 
Non va bene. 
O si sta sopravvalutando il ragazzo o lo si fa apposta per sabotarci.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Marzo 2021)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Ma l'ultima parata decisiva quando la fatta sto fenomeno?



4 anni fa su Khedira 4 anni fa


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2021)

Prima del gol comunque aveva fatto un'altra uscita a metà delle sue e ibra lo aveva richiamato.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se è stato un erroraccio di Donnarumma o se è stato bravo lui a farla sembrare parabile.
> 
> Propendo per la prima



Era distratto. 
Se ci fai caso non era nemmeno piegato sulle gambe. 
Aspettava il fischio dell'arbitro che non ha sentito.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Marzo 2021)

Siete degli irriconoscenti, vi dovete vergognare quante volte ci ha salvato nel 2017? Ehh quante volte? Certo che vi meritate i Cragno.

Ibra l'aveva già fulminato 5 minuti prima.


----------



## davidelynch (21 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non lo cambia ne fa un'altra.
> è il suo marchio di fabbrica non riprendersi mai. le ultime 10 le deve vedere dalla tribuna.



Certo come no in porta poi mettiamo tatacoso che è improponibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2021)

Comunque posso dire una cosa? Gioca ormai da 16 anni, ha una miriade di partite nell'attivo ed ancora non è migliorato sulle cose di 3 o 4 anni fa.. per me il fatto che abbiamo cosi tanta esperienza e nonostante ciò continua a non migliorarsi è un difetto non pregio.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non son il primo fan di Donnarumma, anzi, ma qui mi pare si parta subito per la tangente.
> La critica sull'errore in uscita è sacrosanta. Ma sul gol io direi che è una gran punizione di Pulgar... 9 volte su 10 è gol se la punizione è piazzata così.



Andava a due all ora il tiro. Primo palo. Se non pari questo allora devi chiedere 1 milione all anno come un Dragowski qualunque. Per non parlare di cosa ha combinato al quarto minuto, salvato da Tomori


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era distratto.
> Se ci fai caso non era nemmeno piegato sulle gambe.
> Aspettava il fischio dell'arbitro che non ha sentito.



Hai ragione. Dopo il gol ha protestato con l'arbitro proprio per quel motivo.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era distratto.
> Se ci fai caso non era nemmeno piegato sulle gambe.
> Aspettava il fischio dell'arbitro che non ha sentito.



Con lo stadio vuoto, amplifon


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Marzo 2021)

avesse rinnovato e sfanculato raiola non ci sarebbero tutti questi commenti, è quello il problema, non oggi che non si può definire un evidente errore.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2021)

pazzesco..il tiro di Ribery centrale...lui guarda. Donnarumma, il portiere guardone.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2021)

Ogni tanto ci prova anche con la parata telepatica
Non va


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Marzo 2021)

Una sedia.

OGGI VERGOGNOSO.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> pazzesco..il tiro di Ribery centrale...lui guarda. Donnarumma, il portiere guardone.



La palla gli e passata a un metro, vergogna.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Marzo 2021)

Ripeto il mio concetto: rinnovare e vendere un minuto dopo.

A prescindere dalle qualità, che ci sono, se ne deve andare.
Il problema è che rischiamo di non ricavarci un euro.

Spiace, ma il ragazzo non merita la nostra maglia e non è forte, al momento, come viene dipinto.
Tutti coloro che criticano il paragone, ad esempio, con Cragno... vadano a rivedersi i miracoli di Cragno, anche ieri conto lo Spezia all'ultimo secondo..
Non dico che Cragno sia più forte, ci mancherebbe, dico che il tempo di Gigio, per mille motivi, è scaduto.


----------



## Alfabri (21 Marzo 2021)

Raga basta guardare il replay. E' partito una settimana in ritardo rispetto al tiro. Poi se sia colpa del fatto che non ha sentito il fischio dell'arbitro è un altro paio di maniche, ma quella palla si può prendere anche senza chiamarsi Donnarumma.


----------



## Manue (21 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## Goro (21 Marzo 2021)

Speriamo di trovare presto qualche "pezzente" a 2 milioni che accetti l'ingrato compito di difendere questa porta, Gigio merita le finali di Champions


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Marzo 2021)

Questa per me è la sua stagione migliore, ma ormai ho notato che inizia a calare molto quando si parla del suo rinnovo. Probabilmente il ragazzo soffre queste voci.

Come ho già detto, il ragazzo va ceduto. Che sia un fenomeno o meno, ormai è irrilevante. Ogni anno capitano le stesse telenovole che fanno male al Milan, ed al ragazzo. Così non va bene. È un matrimonio destinato a finire, per il bene di tutti. Per me attualmente è un portiere da 3 Mln. Il problema è che ne prende 7.


----------



## mabadi (22 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> pazzesco..il tiro di Ribery centrale...lui guarda. Donnarumma, il portiere guardone.



non è reattivo è lento e non ha i fisico di Neuer (Altezza: 1,93 m Peso: 93 kg) Donnarumma è Alto 1,96 m peso 90 kg,

Con l'età diventerà sempre più Seba Rossi (Altezza: 1,98 m Peso: 89 kg)


----------



## bmb (22 Marzo 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Speriamo di trovare presto qualche "pezzente" a 2 milioni che accetti l'ingrato compito di difendere questa porta, Gigio merita le finali di Champions



Amen.


----------



## mark (22 Marzo 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Speriamo di trovare presto qualche "pezzente" a 2 milioni che accetti l'ingrato compito di difendere questa porta, Gigio merita le finali di Champions



Vero, merita la finali di Champions, alla play station però.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Marzo 2021)

10 mln? Ok pero’ poi ogni cappella c è la penale... dollarumma is back!?
Gigio ad oggi sei una gran delusione


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2021)

Ormai un cancro.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Marzo 2021)

Questo personaggio è l'esempio lampante del perché inizio a stancarmi e non avere voglia di seguire il calcio. O' Dollar è il riflesso della società individualista di oggi, che pensa solo a se stesso. Senza un briciolo di umiltà o di reflessione.

Stiamo parlando di una crisi globale, milioni di persone hanno perso lavoro, casa attività entrate ecc. le società di calcio non sono esenti anche loro hanno perso molto. Ora il Milan decide di fare un "sacrificio" ed offrire comunque un contratto importante.. e questo che fa col suo padrino? Vuole far prosciugare le casse fino all'ultimo centesimo.

Capisco che ai calciatori del mondo fuori non frega nulla, ma fino a questo limite? Boh io proprio non capisco perché sono cosi egoisti. Ma il discorso vale anche per la Turca, cito Dollar perché essendo "italiano" "Milanista" "cresciuto nel Milan" in teoria dovrebbe essere più compresivo, ed invece niente. La Turca bene o male c'era l'ultimo contratto della vita è ormai al top della carriera e sarà probabilmente l'ultimo contratto in portate, mentre Zizzo avrà anche tanti anni e tanti dollari da contare.

Ma poi i calciatori sono un razza fatta ad ipocrisia, si mettono quelle magliette ridicole in protesta del mondiali in Qatar.. quando chissà i soldi che incassano ogni giorno quanta gente è stata sfruttata. Quello che ha fatto il Qatar ed lo sfruttamento e 6000 morti per costruire stadi è da condannare, ma i paesidelloccidente dovrebbero fare meno ipocrisia ed anche i falsi giocatori.

Mi sa proprio che qualche mese e chiudo con questo sport...


----------



## Mauricio (28 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo personaggio è l'esempio lampante del perché inizio a stancarmi e non avere voglia di seguire il calcio. O' Dollar è il riflesso della società individualista di oggi, che pensa solo a se stesso. Senza un briciolo di umiltà o di reflessione.
> 
> Stiamo parlando di una crisi globale, milioni di persone hanno perso lavoro, casa attività entrate ecc. le società di calcio non sono esenti anche loro hanno perso molto. Ora il Milan decide di fare un "sacrificio" ed offrire comunque un contratto importante.. e questo che fa col suo padrino? Vuole far prosciugare le casse fino all'ultimo centesimo.
> 
> ...



Ancora con questi discorsi? Te hai chiesto al tuo datore di lavoro la riduzione dello stipendio per Coronavirus? O per la fame in Africa? O la guerra in Medio Oriente? Se sì onore a te, altrimenti sei egoista come Donnarumma. E fai bene, perché guardi ai tuoi interessi. Gigio è un lavoratore dipendente, e cerca di massimizzare i suoi guadagni. Non c’è nulla di male in questo. Se il Milan non gli offre i 10 milioni annui che chiede, magari ha trovato un’altra squadra che lo fa: ben per lui. Anche facesse un atto d’amore e firmasse per soli 7 milioni, lo farà non tanto per amore del Milan, ma dei soldi e delle ambizioni che ha (giocare la Champions).


----------



## Garrincha (30 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Questa per me è la sua stagione migliore, ma ormai ho notato che inizia a calare molto quando si parla del suo rinnovo. Probabilmente il ragazzo soffre queste voci.
> 
> Come ho già detto, il ragazzo va ceduto. Che sia un fenomeno o meno, ormai è irrilevante. Ogni anno capitano le stesse telenovole che fanno male al Milan, ed al ragazzo. Così non va bene. È un matrimonio destinato a finire, per il bene di tutti. Per me attualmente è un portiere da 3 Mln. Il problema è che ne prende 7.



Se lo rinnovi di cinque anni teatrini annuali non dovrebbero essercene così come non ci sono stati due anni fa, normale che in scadenza ci sia tiraemolla se c'è distanza tra le parti


----------



## Garrincha (30 Marzo 2021)

Mah, il giocatore fa bene una partita fenomeno, fa male la successiva pippa, da vendere subito, Ronaldo ne fa tre al Cagliari migliore del mondo, spara alle stelle col Benevento vecchio finito da sbolognare

Nell'arco di una stagione tutti i giocatori hanno una flessione ma è nella sua interezza che vanno giudicati

Donnarumma penso sia indiscutibile che è uno di quei pochissimi portieri al mondo che ti portano 5-8 punti alla fine della stagione, se se ne vuole andare è liberissimo ma pensare che Musso o Gollini possano se non sostituirlo addirittura fare meglio è da amante tradito, se i Ds delle grandi squadre non sanno chi sia Gollini un motivo ci sarà, se i grandi allenatori vogliono Donnarumma e non Musso un motivo ci sarà.

Quando la Roma ha ceduto il portiere più forte al mondo non è che con Olsen e Lopez non ci è andata a perdere

Se il giocatore vuole cambiare aria per soldi, per l'ambiente, per ambizioni sono scelte sue ma il Milan a meno di miracoli sportivamente ci va a perdere per cui la società ha ragione nel provarci fino all'ultimo secondo invece di indicargli la porta non facendosi influenzare emotivamente ma ragionando lucidamente


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Aprile 2021)

Quella parata la facevano in italia forse solo Sczesny e Handa se era in giornata. 
Al mondo, meno di 10 portieri.

GRANDE GIGIO!


----------



## Manue (3 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quella parata la facevano in italia forse solo Sczesny e Handa se era in giornata.
> Al mondo, meno di 10 portieri.
> 
> GRANDE GIGIO!



A quale ti riferisci?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2021)

Bravo


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2021)

Non mi sento di dargli addosso sul gol , però che vizio di melma stare fuori dai pali.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quella parata la facevano in italia forse solo Sczesny e Handa se era in giornata.
> Al mondo, meno di 10 portieri.
> 
> GRANDE GIGIO!



Non sono d'accordo, non era così angolato il colpo di testa è stato più istinto che altro


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quella parata la facevano in italia forse solo Sczesny e Handa se era in giornata.
> Al mondo, meno di 10 portieri.
> 
> GRANDE GIGIO!



ma sei serio?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2021)

Il portiere dovrebbe stare in porta, non capisco perchè va in giro a 10 metri dalla porta ogni volta.
La colpa maggiore è di Hernandez ovviamente, ma non capisco cosa ci faccia Donnarumma a 10 metri dalla porta ogni volta.


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2021)

Oggi la maggior parte della colpa è di theo, ma una piccola percentuale anche sua, bruttissima la sua staticità e non dimentichiamoci l’errore sempre coi piedi di pochi minuti prima. Ma vi pare normale che io non ricordi un gol subito, da mesi ormai, in cui possa dire che donnarumma è incolpevole?


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ma sei serio?



Serissimo, riflesso fulmineo.
Purtroppo qui in molti partono prevenuti


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Serissimo, riflesso fulmineo.
> Purtroppo qui in molti partono prevenuti



sul gol pensi che non abbia colpe?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Serissimo, riflesso fulmineo.
> Purtroppo qui in molti partono prevenuti



Per me se non parava neanche quella era meglio che cambiava sport, altro che 10 milioni di ingaggio.
Secondo me il gol preso è errore ovviamente di Hernandez, ma non capisco cosa ci faceva Donnarumma al limite dell'area.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> sul gol pensi che non abbia colpe?



Assolutamente no.
In fase di costruzione dal basso quella posizione è normale per un portiere.
Se in questo momento cercate di buttare la croce addosso a donnarumma state sbagliando di grosso.


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Aprile 2021)

Gigio è un fenomeno, purtroppo per noi manca tutto il resto.
inutile avere un portiere fortissimo e un attacco scarso. 
meglio un portiere medio e un attacco medio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quella parata la facevano in italia forse solo Sczesny e Handa se era in giornata.
> Al mondo, meno di 10 portieri.
> 
> GRANDE GIGIO!



non mi sembra il momento di trollare.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no.
> In fase di costruzione dal basso quella posizione è normale per un portiere.
> Se in questo momento cercate di buttare la croce addosso a donnarumma state sbagliando di grosso.



Secondo me manca proprio equilibrio nel valutare Donnarumma, in entrambe le direzioni: spesso gli vengono imputate colpe che, oggettivamente, non ha, ma altrettanto spesso viene spacciato per miracolo un intervento che farebbero altri portieri meno quotati. Purtroppo questa situazione è figlia di un comportamento non certo limpido da parte del nostro portiere: a malincuore, perché credo possa davvero fare un'ottima carriera, dico che non voglio più vederlo con la nostra maglia a partire dalla prossima stagione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Gigio è un fenomeno, purtroppo per noi manca tutto il resto.
> inutile avere un portiere fortissimo e un attacco scarso.
> meglio un portiere medio e un attacco medio.



Sono in totale disaccordo, per me Donnarumma non è assolutamente un fenomeno.
Anzi per me lo stipendio che prende è già troppo per uno come lui.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi sembra il momento di trollare.



Nessuna trollata.


----------



## Dexter (3 Aprile 2021)

Premessa: Cragno o Consigli sono delle pippe, Donnarumma é un futuro (futuro) top.
Detto questo, se cercate su youtube best parate Cragno o Consigli, ne trovate di migliori di quella di oggi di Gigio. TUTTI i portieri ogni tot fanno delle grandi parate, solo che quando ne fa una LUI si grida al fenomeno assoluto invincibile... 
Quando invece fa papere:
- "é giovane, a 29 anni sarà il migliore della via Lattea"
- "allora vi meritate Skorupski 1!1!!1!1!1!"

Adesso tralasciamo l aspetto tecnico e parliamo di quello umano. Si sente spesso dire che l' eventuale rinascita del grande Milan non possa prescindere dalla presenza di grandi uomini in squadra. Beh, Donnarumma é un omuncolo, é inversamente proporzionale alla sua stazza. Sul rinnovo non serve che aggiunga altro no? Ma perché nelle interviste lo sentite? Neanche Messi o Ronaldo hanno tanta arroganza o presunzione. Non posso scrivere cos altro penso, purtroppo  io piuttosto che vedere ancora questa sottospecie di uomo in porta, mi faccio andare bene pure Gabriel, per principio. E no, non c entra niente Raiola.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Aprile 2021)

Qualche anno fa siamo riusciti a liberarci di Montolivo e siamo ovviamente migliorati, poi siamo riusciti a liberarci di Suso e siamo migliorati ancora, ora è il turno di Donnarumma.
Non sto paragonando a livello tecnico i giocatori, ma sono simboli di un periodo storico che abbiamo passato. 
Donnarumma va ceduto, con i soldi del suo ingaggio si prende gente forte in attacco, in porta si mette un Mirante qualsiasi e si va avanti. 
Ormai sono anni che vedo queste cose nella nostra squadra, ma anche in altre. Basta vedere la storia Icardi/Inter, noi siamo in una situazione simile con Donnarumma/Milan.


----------



## Gamma (4 Aprile 2021)

Due anni fa avevamo una scelta(visto tutto il teatrino del primo rinnovo), venderlo e farci una grossa plusvalenza(pur sottostimata rispetto a quello che valeva il ragazzo in termini di mercato) oppure cercare di rinnovarlo senza rimandare(ed eventualmente optare per l'opzione precedente).
Abbiamo scelto la strada dell'attesa e adesso ne paghiamo le conseguenze.

Vada come vada ci perdiamo noi, perché Gigio sarebbe una plusvalenza importante, che ci permetterebbe di mandare via altri big, invece no, tocca perderlo a 0 o fare da servi a Raiola.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Aprile 2021)

Auguro a Donnarumma di giocare la Champions. Li la pressione è alta e vedremo il suo reale valore. Per ora quando la pressione aumenta, fa solo cappellate.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2021)

Il gol preso stasera


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il gol preso stasera



non ricordo l'ultima partita che non ha fatto una papera.
servirebbe un po' di riposo. anche a sky incredibilmente iniziano a criticarlo.


----------



## Manue (10 Aprile 2021)

Ragazzi il gol preso stasera era gol preso anche se stava in porta, 
palla dietro per il compagno a rimorchio, è sempre gol. 

Poteva stare in porta, e sperare che gliela buttasse addosso,
poteva buttarsi in avanti sperando di arrivare prima, ma non è successo. 

Purtroppo dal momento che Pelle l’ha appoggiata dietro, era già gol.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2021)

La sensazione è che lui per primo ritenga già l'esperienza rossonera conclusa.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (10 Aprile 2021)

Il gol di stasera lo prende chiunque. Con lo scarico dell'attaccante, li poteva sbagliare solo quello che poi ha segnato, manco ricordo il nome


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ricordo l'ultima partita che non ha fatto una papera.
> servirebbe un po' di riposo. anche a sky incredibilmente iniziano a criticarlo.



Stasera il concetto era giusto, l'uscita era la giusta scelta, ma ha sbagliato il tempo.

Gli spazi e le distanze non sono allenabili, lui non c'è l'ha proprio innate, sarà la millesima uscita che sbaglia sia alta sia bassa.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Aprile 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Il gol di stasera lo prende chiunque. Con lo scarico dell'attaccante, li poteva sbagliare solo quello che poi ha segnato, manco ricordo il nome



La palla gli passa sotto il braccio, chi fa gol e dietro, se Donnarumma non sbaglia il tempo di uscita non può segnare perche il portiere è davanti.


----------



## davoreb (10 Aprile 2021)

sembra molto meno sicuro rispetto ad inizio stagione, probabilmente nervoso per tutta la situazione.


----------



## Albijol (10 Aprile 2021)

Dopo 3 mesi di papere fa una bella doppia parata, diamogli 15 milioni


----------



## Marco T. (10 Aprile 2021)

Buona la doppia parate però sul Gol svaglua il tempo d'uscita.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2021)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Buona la doppia parate però sul Gol svaglua il tempo d'uscita.



Sul gol è stata un'uscita alla disperata, se restava in porta doveva solo pregare la calciasse fuori o addosso a lui...


----------



## Alfred Edwards (10 Aprile 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul gol è stata un'uscita alla disperata, se restava in porta doveva solo pregare la calciasse fuori o addosso a lui...



Esatto...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul gol è stata un'uscita alla disperata, se restava in porta doveva solo pregare la calciasse fuori o addosso a lui...



Ma infatti.

Io invidio chi riesce a capire sia stata un' uscita sbagliata e non un' uscita disperata.


----------



## robasten (17 Aprile 2021)

Dollarumma mi ricorda una amica, tutti la volevano e nessuno se la pigliava, ahimè mi sa che c'è lo dobbiamo tenere x molti anni ancora


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Aprile 2021)

Inoperoso per 85 minuti....poi prova ad essere decisivo e rischia di regalare il paraggio al Genoa.


----------



## Albijol (18 Aprile 2021)

Anche oggi Paperumma


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Aprile 2021)

Mettiamolo fuori rosa oggi stesso, per carità


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

che razza d'un cesso mamma mia.
solo noi, quelli che han ripreso un kaka moribondo e si sono segati con balotelli, possiamo andare appresso a sto bidone dell'umido.


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2021)

Non ne tiene più una.


----------



## mark (18 Aprile 2021)

Fuori dalle palle


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Aprile 2021)

L’errore è inconcepibile ed è tornata a non azzeccarne una coi piedi.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Aprile 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mettiamolo fuori rosa oggi stesso, per carità



Anche io non capisco perche sia lui che Calhanoglu sono ancora titolari...


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Anche oggi Paperumma



Questo è iltop dei top.

Come si fa a difendere un errore del genere, lo fa apposta, oppure è un cesso biblico , la seconda aggravata dalla prima.

Osceno, non ci sono altre parole stava per costarci la partita...vergogna.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Aprile 2021)

È tornato il sopravvalutato della scorsa stagione. Assurdo!. Fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2021)

12 milioni


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Aprile 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche io non capisco perche sia lui che Calhanoglu sono ancora titolari...



No io dico proprio fuori rosa, si prepari pure per la Juve in santa pace


----------



## Pit96 (18 Aprile 2021)

Abbassiamo l'offerta da 8 a 7. Abbiamo rischiato con la sua papera. Le offerte di altre squadre intanto ancora non si sono viste


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Aprile 2021)

Chi vede Dollarumma ogni giornata vede chiaramente che deve migliorare ancora tantissimo, troppi punti deboli, troppe partite dove incide in negativo.
Solo Raiola e la stampa italiano vedono un fuoriclasse (in questo momento). Lo puo diventare? Certo, anzi, probabilmente. Ma ad oggi non lo é. E se non migliora i difetti non lo sara mai.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Aprile 2021)

è chiaro che non ha intenzione di rinnovare, va tenuto in panchina ormai gioca per il Torino


----------



## sacchino (18 Aprile 2021)

La papera di oggi è il simbolo di una sua non completa maturazione e crescita, ha già 22 anni 200 partite in serie a e secondo me questo è il suo massimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

Ormai se ne sbatte della maglia rossonera, ha la testa già al Cessus Stadium.

Via via...


----------



## gabri65 (18 Aprile 2021)

Disegnate sul pallone un foglio da 100 euro, e vedrete che non gliene sfuggirà più nemmeno uno.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Aprile 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> La papera di oggi è il simbolo di una sua non completa maturazione e crescita, ha già 22 anni 200 partite in serie a e secondo me questo è il suo massimo.



Ma è naturale quello che dici.

Gioca da 4 anni, gli errori non si correggono più, perche sono difetti congeniti, nessun allenamento e nessuna età può mai darteli.

Con tutto il rispetto,fanno tenerezza chi dice ,ehh adesso non e fra i più forti ma può diventarlo.

Dopo 4anni e 200 partite e 0 miglioramenti nei fondamentali.

Già detto per noi e un cappio al collo, che vada ad arricchire qualcun altro, che in l giro di qualche partita finisce in panchina, e da li finito il fakegigio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma è naturale quello che dici.
> 
> Gioca da 4 anni, gli errori non si correggono più, perche sono difetti congeniti, nessun allenamento e nessuna età può mai darteli.
> 
> ...



Concordo, come gli errori di posizionamento, oppure prendere gol sul primo palo e via dicendo. 
Donnarumma è questo, per metà stagione ha overperformato, ma ora è ritornato il solito sopravvalutato del cavolo. 
Via dal Milan, è anche una persona vergognosa.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Aprile 2021)

Io sono convinto che questo negli spogliatoi canti l'inno dei mafiosi.

A Torino o non deve assolutamente giocare o ci costerà la CL.


----------



## Albijol (18 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma è naturale quello che dici.
> 
> Gioca da 4 anni, gli errori non si correggono più, perche sono difetti congeniti, nessun allenamento e nessuna età può mai darteli.
> 
> .




Poi soprattutto qua andrò contro a molti, ma a me pare uno dei portieri meno esplosivi in circolazione.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Aprile 2021)

P.S.

uomo dimmè.


----------



## malos (18 Aprile 2021)

Ha la fortuna sfacciata che gli stadi sono chiusi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2021)

Proprio come nel rinnovo di quattro anni fa, la situazione contrattuale lo sta portando a fare papere a ripetizione.
Contento lui ed il suo amichetto Panzone.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Aprile 2021)

Ahahhahahahaha che roba.

E vogliamo parlare della sua costruzione del basso di oggi?

Personaggio ridicolo.
Non lo sopporto più, non vedo l’ora che vada a 0 alla Juve ad affossarli (economicamente, perché comunque tecnicamente la Juve rimarrà cento anni avanti a noi anche in futuro), è il tuo ambiente ideale quello.

Via via, senza nemmeno ringraziarti.
Lo avrei già panchinato come ho scritto tante volte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Aprile 2021)

Vi pongo una domanda:

Se potete scegliere un giocatore da tenere e uno da rimpiazzare, sperando di trovare un giocatore con un rendimento simile e considerando il peso del rendimento nella squadra di questo giocatore, chi tenete?
Kjaer o Donnarumma? Kjaer.
Tomori o Donnarumma? Tomori
Kessié o Donnarumma? Kessié
Bennacer o Donnarumma? Bennacer.
Ibra o Donnarumma? Ibra.

Nel peso del rendimento personale nel contesto della squadra ad oggi Dollarumma per é nettamente meno importante di questi giocatori (e si potrebbe anche fare lo stesso discorso per Theo e Rebic), ma vuole 12 milioni, praticamente il doppio di Ibra e il triplo (e oltre) del resto della squadra.

Secondo voi conviene veramente? Per me la risposta é ovvia. Dollarumma é un bimbominkia che ha perso qualsiasi connessione con il mondo reale, si sente ben piu forte ed importante di quanto lo é.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Aprile 2021)

Ragazzi,preghiamo veramente che non accetti gli 8 mln che abbiamo offerto,che vada pure a torino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

Il problema è che più papere combina, e più i gobbi potrebbero annusare la sola che gli stiamo per rifilare.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,preghiamo veramente che non accetti gli 8 mln che abbiamo offerto,che vada pure a torino.


Esatto.
Il timore non è mica perderlo, ma che accetti gli 8mln. Bisogna sperare che il panzone gli continui a mettere pigne nella testa (sei il più grande, il più forte, meriti non meno di 10mln) così che non ci sia rischio in tal senso


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Aprile 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Concordo, come gli errori di posizionamento, oppure prendere gol sul primo palo e via dicendo.
> Donnarumma è questo, per metà stagione ha overperformato, ma ora è ritornato il solito sopravvalutato del cavolo.
> Via dal Milan, è anche una persona vergognosa.



Sono d'accordo.

Solo sul overperformato non mi trovi d'accordo, perche non si ricordano parate decisive,che che ne dicano gli spasimanti.


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Aprile 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vi pongo una domanda:
> 
> Se potete scegliere un giocatore da tenere e uno da rimpiazzare, sperando di trovare un giocatore con un rendimento simile e considerando il peso del rendimento nella squadra di questo giocatore, chi tenete?
> Kjaer o Donnarumma? Kjaer.
> ...



Concordo con le tue risposte.
La realtà che spesso dimentichiamo è che il portiere è comunque il ruolo meno importante. In questo periodo poi siamo anche fortunati e portieri forti con cui sostituire Gigio se ne trovano.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (18 Aprile 2021)

Come per Romagnoli, Maldini e Massara hanno fatto una valutazione. Più di 8milioni (comprese credo anche premi e commissioni varie) non verranno sborsati.
Quanto vale Donnarumma? Per loro, 8 milioni. No problema, andrà via, troveranno qualcuno che varrà sicuramente meno, ma varrà i soldi che si deciderà di investire.

Questa è la politica societaria, nessun favore, niente. Con Romagnoli la scelta è ancora più chiara, più di 3 o 4, quelli che sono, non glieli danno.. in più Tomori e Kjaer sono più forti. È finalmente una gestione sana di un'azienda... e i 6 milioni ad Ibra, che possono sembrare tanti, sotto sotto.. andando ad analizzare costi e benefici e opportunità e alternative.. avere Ibra sarà ancora una grande mossa l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Love (18 Aprile 2021)

questo per rinnovare vuole 12 mln netti...ci rendiamo conto??? con i soldi che risparmiamo in 5 anni ci facciamo una squadra...via a zero anche lui...


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Aprile 2021)

Oggi male, ma rimane uno dei migliori portieri della serie A con margini incredibili.
Ma chiaramente (soprattutto qui) il giocatore sta antipatico alla tifoseria, pronta a chiudere occhi e orecchie davanti ad ogni grande intervento e pronta a crocifiggerlo davanti alle difficoltà.
Questo modo di tifare non mi appartiene, come non mi appartiene giudicare un giocatore sulla base di veline giornalistiche che parlano di richieste assolutamente fuori mercato.
Rinnoverà a 7-8 milioni e amen. 
Il resto è noia.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (18 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi male, ma rimane uno dei migliori portieri della serie A con margini incredibili.
> Ma chiaramente (soprattutto qui) il giocatore sta antipatico alla tifoseria, pronta a chiudere occhi e orecchie davanti ad ogni grande intervento e pronta a crocifiggerlo davanti alle difficoltà.
> Questo modo di tifare non mi appartiene, come non mi appartiene giudicare un giocatore sulla base di veline giornalistiche che parlano di richieste assolutamente fuori mercato.
> Rinnoverà a 7-8 milioni e amen.
> Il resto è noia.



Sicuramente manca equilibrio nel giudicare Donnarumma; le questioni extracampo andrebbero scisse da quelle sul rettangolo di gioco: se guardassi all'aspetto puramente sportivo, al netto di quello che mi capita di tirargli dietro, lo terrei sicuramente; purtroppo, però, tutte le magagne che ruotano attorno a lui rendono l'ambiente pesante. Per quel che mi riguarda, non lo vorrei più vedere con noi.
Ultimo punto: corretto quello che dici sul modo di valutare le sue prestazione sul campo, ma, come dissi in un'altra occasione, vale anche l'opposto: i "fan" di Donnarumma interpretano come miracoli interventi che miracolosi non sono e derubricano ad errori di poco conto papere notevolissime che ad altri portieri non verrebbero perdonati. Insomma, mi pare che non si sia sempre così corretti né da una parte né dall'altra - e metto in mezzo anche me.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Aprile 2021)

Secondo me alla fine firma a 7 +1 bonus.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi male, ma rimane uno dei migliori portieri della serie A con margini incredibili.
> Ma chiaramente (soprattutto qui) il giocatore sta antipatico alla tifoseria, pronta a chiudere occhi e orecchie davanti ad ogni grande intervento e pronta a crocifiggerlo davanti alle difficoltà.
> Questo modo di tifare non mi appartiene, come non mi appartiene giudicare un giocatore sulla base di veline giornalistiche che parlano di richieste assolutamente fuori mercato.
> *Rinnoverà a 7-8 milioni e amen. *
> Il resto è noia.



Che accetti l'offerta e firmi, allora. Con questo comportamento sta destabilizzando la squadra e pure se stesso, visto che ha cominciato a sbagliare tanto proprio quando si sono intensificate le voci. Se davvero la sua intenzione è quella di rimanere deve mettere uno stop a questi inaccettabili teatrini che non fanno altro che danneggiare il club.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi male, ma rimane uno dei migliori portieri della serie A con margini incredibili.
> Ma chiaramente (soprattutto qui) il giocatore sta antipatico alla tifoseria, pronta a chiudere occhi e orecchie davanti ad ogni grande intervento e pronta a crocifiggerlo davanti alle difficoltà.
> Questo modo di tifare non mi appartiene, come non mi appartiene giudicare un giocatore sulla base di veline giornalistiche che parlano di richieste assolutamente fuori mercato.
> Rinnoverà a 7-8 milioni e amen.
> Il resto è noia.




Il punto però sono le richieste economiche assurde che pretende. 

Se prendesse 3 mln nessuno lo crocifigerebbe. Invece da un portiere che prende quell'ingaggio mi aspetto ad esempio che pari la punizione contro la Fiorentina, che non ci costi gol come col Parma e che non ci faccia rischiare di pareggiare la partita come oggi. 

Onore ed oneri.

Ad oggi, inutile girarci intorno, non vale lo stipendio che prende. E non si tratta di simpatia o meno. Anche Kakà ci faceva smadonnare quando pretendeva i ritocchi annuali. Ma almeno lui ci faceva vincere scudetti e coppe. Ad oggi Donnarumma, essendo generosi, ha contribuito alla vittoria di una supercoppa italiana e qualche gara di campionato. Nulla di eccezionale. E nulla per cui può pretendere un ingaggio da top mondo.

E l'hanno capito anche molti tifosi. L'unico fatto che veramente dispiace è che vada a zero. Per il resto giustamente sono pochi i milanisti che si strappano i capelli per una sua partenza.


----------



## mark (18 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi male, ma rimane uno dei migliori portieri della serie A con margini incredibili.
> Ma chiaramente (soprattutto qui) il giocatore sta antipatico alla tifoseria, pronta a chiudere occhi e orecchie davanti ad ogni grande intervento e pronta a crocifiggerlo davanti alle difficoltà.
> Questo modo di tifare non mi appartiene, come non mi appartiene giudicare un giocatore sulla base di veline giornalistiche che parlano di richieste assolutamente fuori mercato.
> Rinnoverà a 7-8 milioni e amen.
> Il resto è noia.



Che discorsi sono, i giocatori vanno valutato anche in base a quanto prendono.. Donnarumma ora prende 6 milioni quindi viene valutato come uno dei portieri più pagati al mondo. Altrimenti valutiamo anche Ronaldo come se prendesse 2 milioni a stagione.


----------



## Albijol (18 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me alla fine firma a 7 +1 bonus.



Spero di no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi male, ma rimane uno dei migliori portieri della serie A con margini incredibili.
> Ma chiaramente (soprattutto qui) il giocatore sta antipatico alla tifoseria, pronta a chiudere occhi e orecchie davanti ad ogni grande intervento e pronta a crocifiggerlo davanti alle difficoltà.
> Questo modo di tifare non mi appartiene, come non mi appartiene giudicare un giocatore sulla base di veline giornalistiche che parlano di richieste assolutamente fuori mercato.
> Rinnoverà a 7-8 milioni e amen.
> Il resto è noia.



è un bidone, accettalo.
non fare il filosofo al contrario perchè sta parando da schifo è un dato di fatto.
ormai siete in pochissimi a difenderlo, quelli che non accettano di ammettere errori di valutazione.


----------



## bmb (18 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è un bidone, accettalo.
> non fare il filosofo al contrario perchè sta parando da schifo è un dato di fatto.
> ormai siete in pochissimi a difenderlo, quelli che non accettano di ammettere errori di valutazione.



Non è un bidone, ma considerata l'età e alcune leggerezze (ultimamente un po' troppe) dovrebbe accontentarsi di prendere 4-4,5 milioni l'anno e quando tra 5-6 anni sarà tra i primi al mondo potrà permettersi di chiederne 10.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è un bidone, accettalo.
> non fare il filosofo al contrario perchè sta parando da schifo è un dato di fatto.
> ormai siete in pochissimi a difenderlo, quelli che non accettano di ammettere errori di valutazione.



Comunque cesare a cesare, ci avevi visto giusto te da inizio stagione che questo Dollarumma è un omuncolo


----------



## Francy (18 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è un bidone, accettalo.
> non fare il filosofo al contrario perchè sta parando da schifo è un dato di fatto.
> ormai siete in pochissimi a difenderlo, quelli che non accettano di ammettere errori di valutazione.



Nell'ultimo periodo sta giocando molto male purtroppo, oggi a parte l'ultima, pessima, uscita si è preso dei bei rischi palla al piede, ricordo un rilancio ad alzo "zero" con annesso recupero palla del Genoa e rischio inutile.

Detto questo, secondo me, la verità è che Donnarumma ha un gran talento, ed è un portiere con alcune caratteristiche eccellenti come le parate di istinto o gli interventi di riflesso. Inoltre, a parte oggi, è anche preciso coi piedi. Come la maggior parte dei 22enni italiani, d'altro canto, è un giocatore incompleto. Nelle uscite rischia spesso e sbaglia i tempi ad esempio.
Come dicono in molti prende tanto e chiede troppo per quello che è adesso, inoltre si è giocato quattro anni fa l'affetto della tifoseria.

Io ho sempre valutato un suo rinnovo come positivo, anche a 7+1 per 5 anni, ma 12 milioni no. Ora non li merita nè li vale.
Un portiere da 12 milioni è un portiere completo, eccellente in tutti i fondamentali e, possibilmente, anche un uomo squadra...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque cesare a cesare, ci avevi visto giusto te da inizio stagione che questo Dollarumma è un omuncolo



grazie.

vedi com'è la vita? per me è giusto portar avanti le proprie idee anche se la pensi diversamente da quasi tutti.
poi sbagli o ci prendi quello è normale.
quel che non mi piace è che se la pensi diversamente te ne dicono di ogni. mi son preso dello juventino santo dio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

Francy ha scritto:


> Nell'ultimo periodo sta giocando molto male purtroppo, oggi a parte l'ultima, pessima, uscita si è preso dei bei rischi palla al piede, ricordo un rilancio ad alzo "zero" con annesso recupero palla del Genoa e rischio inutile.
> 
> Detto questo, secondo me, la verità è che Donnarumma ha un gran talento, ed è un portiere con alcune caratteristiche eccellenti come le parate di istinto o gli interventi di riflesso. Inoltre, a parte oggi, è anche preciso coi piedi. Come la maggior parte dei 22enni italiani, d'altro canto, è un giocatore incompleto. Nelle uscite rischia spesso e sbaglia i tempi ad esempio.
> Come dicono in molti prende tanto e chiede troppo per quello che è adesso, inoltre si è giocato quattro anni fa l'affetto della tifoseria.
> ...



tra i pali è forte, ha bei riflessi, è potente e lungo. ok
coi piedi non mi piace assolutamente, nelle uscite e nel sopportare la pressione è uno dei peggiori portieri che conosca.
in pratica nelle cose dove c'è da usare il cervello, è scarso. qualità che è difficile migliorare.

spesso poi lo trovi fuori posizione, ma tipo a 3/4 porta a sx o dx. robe che vedi nei pulcini forse. infatti capita che becca gol da lontano inguardabili.

detto ciò tonali per dirne uno è molto peggio, ma è un uomo e non lo attaccherò mai. questo invece non merita la pietà di nessuno. neanche se fosse dio lo vorrei vedere con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Albijol (18 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tra i pali è forte, ha bei riflessi, è potente e lungo. ok



PEr me ha solo un'enorme "apertura alare" che lo agevola nei tiri di mezza altezza, che sono tutti facile preda per lui. Per il resto pessimo con i piedi e pessimo sui calci piazzati/uscite. E soprattutto NON E' UN PORTIERE ESPLOSIVO.


----------



## Victorss (18 Aprile 2021)

Anche oggi grave errore che poteva costarci carissimo. Sta infilando un bel filotto di partite veramente pessime. Questo rafforza la mia convinzione che ha ancora moltissimo da migliorare e che chiedere più degli 8 milioni che gli sono stati offerti sia follia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *è un bidone, accettalo.*
> non fare il filosofo al contrario perchè sta parando da schifo è un dato di fatto.
> ormai siete in pochissimi a difenderlo, quelli che non accettano di ammettere errori di valutazione.



Cosa mi tocca sentire...
Ma ripeto, non pretendo obiettività dai tifosi su Donnarumma, mi rendo conto che ormai è odiato e quindi lo si giudica a caso.
Mi farò una ragione.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Aprile 2021)

Comunque ormai pare che lo faccia apposta... non ha mai infilato tante cappellate consecutive... Prima dicevamo che facevamo punti grazie a lui, oggi possiamo dire che facciamo punti nonostante lui..


----------



## Francy (18 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tra i pali è forte, ha bei riflessi, è potente e lungo. ok
> coi piedi non mi piace assolutamente, nelle uscite e nel sopportare la pressione è uno dei peggiori portieri che conosca.
> in pratica nelle cose dove c'è da usare il cervello, è scarso. qualità che è difficile migliorare.
> 
> ...



Secondo me una pressione normale la sopporterebbe anche, il discorso è che lui se ne mette addosso troppa. Il vergognoso tira e molla suo e del suo Procuratore gli fa solo male. Ha 22 anni, non è un adulto fatto e finito, soprattutto in un Paese come il nostro, essere per tutti Dollarumma che vuole 12 milioni sicuramente influisce molto. L'ha voluto lui eh, intendiamoci


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cosa mi tocca sentire...
> Ma ripeto, non pretendo obiettività dai tifosi su Donnarumma, mi rendo conto che ormai è odiato e quindi lo si giudica a caso.
> Mi farò una ragione.


Donnarumma oggettivamente è il miglior portiere della serie A, handanovic ha fatto un mare di cappelle durante il girone d'andata e il polacco non è nulla di che. 
A livello economico sono d'accordo che non vale 10 milioni, ma semplicemente perche nessun portiere per definizione può valere come un ala, un trequartista o un centravanti che ti fanno la differenza. 
Secondo me è giusto fermarsi a 7+1, se per un milione in più va alla juve la figura barbina la fa lui non la facciamo noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cosa mi tocca sentire...
> Ma ripeto, non pretendo obiettività dai tifosi su Donnarumma, mi rendo conto che ormai è odiato e quindi lo si giudica a caso.
> Mi farò una ragione.



non la devi buttare su questo tema, o ti danno ragione o se la pensano diversamente è perchè lo odiano. è troppo comoda.


----------



## robasten (18 Aprile 2021)

Non si tratta di odio , ma di obbiettività, che cosa ha di più degli altri portieri Donnarumma ? È forse decisivo ? Direi si ma in negativo, le sue parate normali diventano miracoli e le papere colpa del vento o sole o delle farfalle, credo che con lui in porta o con un altro portiere il Milan avrebbe fatto gli stessi risultati, ovvero una Supercoppa Italiana solo come ripescati, insomma non vale lo sforzo di 12 milioni per tenercelo, meglio che vada altrove il mercenario, e non dica che è attaccato alla maglia, i veri capitani rossoneri erano altri, non i Bonucci romagnoli o Dollarumma etc etc


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cosa mi tocca sentire...
> Ma ripeto, non pretendo obiettività dai tifosi su Donnarumma, mi rendo conto che ormai è odiato e quindi lo si giudica a caso.
> Mi farò una ragione.



Bisogna però dire che l'odio se lo è cercato.
E' vero che i tifosi spesso sono umorali, ma Donnarumma ha fatto tutto il possibile per crearsi quest'etichetta. Alla fine, chi è causa del suo mal pianga sé stesso.

Io l'ho appoggiato per anni, ma adesso ha stufato anche me. Mostra incertezze sul campo senza riuscire a raggiungere quella "proclamazione" da top che ci si aspetta, e sui discorsi fuori campo inutile tornarci...

Con un bel bagno d'umiltà tornerebbe ad essere apprezzato anche dai tifosi più ostili. Il Milan e i suoi tifosi gli hanno dato tanto in questi anni.


----------



## Milo (18 Aprile 2021)

Anche l’ho sempre difeso e dato colpa al pizzaiolo vigliacco, ma arrivi un punto che se non intervieni significa che ci sguazzi, io appena (se) arriviamo alla champions certa non gli farei più giocare mezza partita mettendolo a rischio europeo.

Non si può prenderlo in tasca solo noi


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Aprile 2021)

Madonna quanto è scarso sulle uscite. 
Non esce mai e quando lo fa spesso fa danni. 
Non domina nemmeno nell'area piccola sulle palle alte.


----------



## malos (19 Aprile 2021)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere il lucchetto in questo topic.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Aprile 2021)

Alla fine è un altro Balotelli, ma senza la balotellate.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2021)

Mi spiegate perchè questo gobbo gioca titolare ancora con tanto di fascia??????


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Aprile 2021)

mi dispiace che avrà la scusa champions per lasciarci a zero andando alla juve


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

il bello che anche oggi non ha fatto parate. e vuole 12M per perdere col sassuolo.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il bello che anche oggi non ha fatto parate. e vuole 12M per perdere col sassuolo.



Vabbè se vuole giocare la champions non lo biasimo...chissà quando la giocherà stando qua..nel 200emai


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbè se vuole giocare la champions non lo biasimo...chissà quando la giocherà stando qua..nel 200emai



eh si se ne va per la champions...


----------



## sunburn (21 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh si se ne va per la champions...


P€r la Champion$.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh si se ne va per la champions...



Il motivo principale sono i soldi ma credo che a 22 anni voglia giocare partite importanti mica farsi l'europa lig ogni anno


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il motivo principale sono i soldi ma credo che a 22 anni voglia giocare partite importanti mica farsi l'europa lig ogni anno



iniziasse lui a giocare decentemente magari in champions ci arriviamo


----------



## markjordan (21 Aprile 2021)

e' molto forte

se gli tiranno addosso


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> iniziasse lui a giocare decentemente magari in champions ci arriviamo



Lui ci mette del suo ma vogliamo parlare della fase difensiva di Pioli? E' indecente, gol subiti in continuazione da non so quante partite...


----------



## Manue (21 Aprile 2021)

Stasera non ha colpe, 
ma il problema ormai è generale. 

Inutile anche star qui a puntare il dito sui singoli.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2021)

Oggi onestamente non ha colpe, ma comincio a pensare che porti sfiga...praticamente se togliamo i tiri che gli vanno addosso subisce un gol a tiro in porta.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> iniziasse lui a giocare decentemente magari in champions ci arriviamo



amen


----------



## robasten (25 Aprile 2021)

In tribuna fino a fine campionato, e poi si vedrà, capitano del Milan mai e poi mai sarà paragonatyai veri capitani che abbiamo avuto, possiamo paragonare lui a Bonucci , mercenari si nasce e che vada alla Juve così almeno non vincono più per anni


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2021)

robasten ha scritto:


> In tribuna fino a fine campionato, e poi si vedrà, capitano del Milan mai e poi mai sarà paragonatyai veri capitani che abbiamo avuto, possiamo paragonare lui a Bonucci , mercenari si nasce e che vada alla Juve così almeno non vincono più per anni


In tribuna lo avrebbero dovuto mettere ad agosto scorso. Adesso è inutile.
Io, però, lo terrei in panca contro i gobbi per evitare un possibile caso De Vrij. Ma tanto lo schiereranno anche a Torino.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2021)

Domani non dovrebbe manco giocare e non dovrebbe manco avere la fascia.. 

Mi auguro che con i gobbi, Maldini prenda una posizione.. non possiamo giocare contro i bifolchi con un portiere che non vede di fare autogol


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Sul secondo gol mi pare che abbiamo tolto il braccio di proposito.. sarà che forse vedo complotti ovunque.. ma questo infame, in teoria, non dovrebbe manco giocare nel dubbio visto che potrebbe avantaggiare i suoi amiconi carcerati


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2322488 ha scritto:


> Sul secondo gol mi pare che abbiamo tolto il braccio di proposito.. sarà che forse vedo complotti ovunque.. ma questo infame, in teoria, non dovrebbe manco giocare nel dubbio visto che potrebbe avantaggiare i suoi amiconi carcerati



Anche li 2 errori tecnici( o magari lo fa apposta come dici tu,ma ancora 3 tiri 2 gol)


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

invece di andare in campo con leccate in testa improponibili, sarebbe meglio imparasse a coprire il suo palo.

anzi sarebbe meglio andasse subito dai ladri tanto è per loro che gioca.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma quanto è scarso?


----------



## Victorss (26 Aprile 2021)

Gran bel goal preso sul suo palo dal portiere più forte del mondo. Bella anche l uscita su Correa nel primo goal.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Cosa ha da ridere sto scemo?


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

A fine partita rideva col fascista..che ve lo dico a fare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2322488 ha scritto:


> Sul secondo gol mi pare che abbiamo tolto il braccio di proposito.. sarà che forse vedo complotti ovunque.. ma questo infame, in teoria, non dovrebbe manco giocare nel dubbio visto che potrebbe avantaggiare i suoi amiconi carcerati



Da un po' che ho questa impressione. Il personaggio mi pare infido come il suo procuratore.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Cosa ridi uomo dimmè? Sei un uomo dimmè e dovrebbero prenderti a calci in culo.

uomo dimmè


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Non dovrebbe nemmeno giocare con la Juve sto schifoso


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2021)

Vattene.


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2021)

iceman.;2322747 ha scritto:


> A fine partita rideva col fascista..che ve lo dico a fare.



Visto anch’io, uno che ride dopo una partita fondamentale persa significa che è già a torino


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

se va via a zero chiamatemi matto ma preferirei promuovere jungdal in porta e spendere quei 15 milioni del sostituto su qualche talento tra trequarti o attacco, troppo sterili.


----------



## Konrad (26 Aprile 2021)

Io da un portiere che prende 6 milioni e ne chiede 12 mi aspetterei quantomeno che almeno in uno dei tre 1 vs 1 che ha avuto tocchi il pallone. E invece è svenuto sulla finta di Correa, si è fatto passare la palla sotto il braccio sul gol annullato a Lazzari e si è fatto buggerare sul suo palo nel secondo gol. Aggiungiamo pure l'uccellata sul palo di Immobile e l'inutilità sul terzo gol (oggettivamente imparabile peraltro).

12 milioni?!? Si si...


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (26 Aprile 2021)

mi sta sul *****.


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

E anche oggi ci salva domani


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2021)

Bravo Bravo fake bravo.


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2021)

Maledetto vattene, indegno
Togliere la fascia subito

Sta melma sta aspettando di capire se andiamo o meno in CL


----------



## Mika (27 Aprile 2021)

L'ho sempre difeso ma uno che ride dopo un 3-0 e un secondo posto buttato nel water deve solo andarsene via, al diavolo la plusvalenza mancata. Fuori e date la fascia di capitano a Calabria che si è preso i peggio insulti fino ad un anno fa ma che ha un attaccamento alla maglia che questo si sogna.


----------



## EmmePi (27 Aprile 2021)

Giuro che l'ho difeso sempre e comunque. La scusante dell'età per le papere, l'ombra pesante (in tutto) del maiale nell'affaire rinnove ecc.

Da ieri (forse anche da un mese a questa parte) ho alzato bandiera bianca!

Ieri Gigio mi ha dato l'impressione di "battezzare" i gol della Lazio... sembra che si faccia bucare apposta, così il Milan non parteciperà alla CL ed avrà la scusa per lasciarci.

UNA M-E-R-D-A D'UOMO!

- Si professa milanista dentro e non fa un solo passo per dimostrarlo, al di là di firmare il contratto.
- Ieri un vero milanista, Calabria, piangeva a fine partita. Lui se la rideva...
- Lasciare il Milan andandosene a parametro zero lo considera da Milanista vero?
- Andare dalla peggior ****osa squadra, la più ODIATA dai tifosi del Milan, lo considera da milanista?
- Non "accontentarsi" a 22 anni di 8 milioni quando sono già anni che il Milan lo ha coperto d'oro formandolo e aspettando la sua vera crescita lo considera da milanista?
- Starsene zitto a cuccia facendo fare il lavoro sporco al maiale pizzaiolo lo considera da milanista?

Se ne andasse affangulo ai bianconeri sperando che continui a parare come a fatto finora. 

Mi auguro che nonostante gli stadi siano chiusi i tifosi che possono si rechino fuori i cancelli di milanello per s****arlo con cori appropriati e sputare sulla sua auto non appena esce...

Quando la corda si tende troppo e si continua a tirare poi si spezza inevitabilmente. Io speravo in una nuova bandiera per il prossimi 20/25 anni, ma il maiale sa bene come fare il lavaggio del cervello ai suoi assistiti!

Mi auguro che Maldini e co. sappiano trarne le opportune conseguenze BANDENDO definitivamente, come ha fatto Guardiola, il panzone da tutto ciò che sono i colori rossoneri. 

Mai più un raiola-boy nel Milan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2021)

Non vedo sinceramente colpe sui 3 gol, 
però quando perdi 3 a 0 una partita così importante, 
la tua reazione alla fine, se senti davvero questa partita, è quella di andare incazzato nero nello spogliatoio.

Dal mio punto di vista è ora di tirare una riga e mi piacerebbe che la società mettesse un punto definitivo.
O dentro o fuori, soprattutto alla vigilia di Juve-Milan.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2021)

Manue;2323399 ha scritto:


> Non vedo sinceramente colpe sui 3 gol,
> però quando perdi 3 a 0 una partita così importante,
> la tua reazione alla fine, se senti davvero questa partita, è quella di andare incazzato nero nello spogliatoio.
> 
> ...



Ha colpa sul secondo dannato gol. Ma come si fa a prendere un gol del genere sul proprio palo? 
Ne ha presi un botto di gol assurdi sul primo palo. Fidati di me, questo è sopravvalutato come Balotelli, le big non lo vogliono, ce lo terremo sul groppone. È tutto show quello che fa l'obeso del procuratore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Aprile 2021)

Schifoso lurido che peggio non si può. 

Io anche quando esco da una sconfitta ad una partita di calcetto di torneo ho la testa bassa e sono colmo di tristezza e rabbia, sto schifoso in una partita valida per la qualificazione alla Champions ride.

Maledetto


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Aprile 2021)

Ragnet_7;2323426 ha scritto:


> Schifoso lurido che peggio non si può.
> 
> Io anche quando esco da una sconfitta ad una partita di calcetto di torneo ho la testa bassa e sono colmo di tristezza e rabbia, sto schifoso in una partita valida per la qualificazione alla Champions ride.
> 
> Maledetto


cuori dai foglioni, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## darden (27 Aprile 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2323405 ha scritto:


> Ha colpa sul secondo dannato gol. Ma come si fa a prendere un gol del genere sul proprio palo?
> Ne ha presi un botto di gol assurdi sul primo palo. Fidati di me, questo è sopravvalutato come Balotelli, le big non lo vogliono, ce lo terremo sul groppone. È tutto show quello che fa l'obeso del procuratore.



Se abbiamo accordo con Maignan io ritirerei offerta e vediamo quanto lo pagano le altre.. così impara a stare dietro a Raiola


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2021)

Fiero, due anni fa, d'averlo visto in un ristorante della mia zona (il pagliaccio stava andando a St. Moritz) e di non averlo cacato manco di striscio.

Pagliaccio.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2021)

Nel caso Donnarumma andasse via per trovare il suo sostituto affidiamoci al vate:





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



[video=youtube;gP-JjIja6YU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP-JjIja6YU[/video]


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2021)

Se maldini ora è furbo deve aspettare la matematica certezza del quarto posto e poi rifare un'offerta di rinnovo : champions + 4mln annui per 5 anni.
Tanto la discriminante era la champions, o no? Mica i soldi.

A quel punto il ragazzo o accetta o toglie la maschera e leva pure il disturbo.
Da mesi ci massacrano a tutti i livelli perchè il ragazzo ha sputato sul piatto di 7mln+1 di bonus per 5 anni...


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2021)

Vediamo adesso se esistono altre squadre oltre alla Juve che lo vogliono


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2331948 ha scritto:


> Se maldini ora è furbo deve aspettare la matematica certezza del quarto posto e poi rifare un'offerta di rinnovo : champions + 4mln annui per 5 anni.
> Tanto la discriminante era la champions, o no? Mica i soldi.
> 
> A quel punto il ragazzo o accetta o toglie la maschera e leva pure il disturbo.
> Da mesi ci massacrano a tutti i livelli perchè il ragazzo ha sputato sul piatto di 7mln+1 di bonus per 5 anni...



assolutamente. ma lo farei solo per umiliarlo. se dovesse accettare non lo rinnoverei in ogni modo.

a parte i sogni bagnati, sappiamo già che rinnoverà con noi perchè la juve non riesce a pagarlo... rinnoverà 2 anni poi andrà da loro in momenti migliori. ovviamente a 8M.
anzi può essere che l'offerta la alzeremo, o le commissioni....
la situazione della juve è pessima per noi, poteva essere la nostra discarica...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Maggio 2021)

Ieri se l'è fatta una bella risata con Schifucci?


----------



## mark (10 Maggio 2021)

Ieri comunque si vedeva che non c'era con la testa o voleva avvantaggiare la Juve, 3 uscite a vuoto imbarazzanti. Nella prima, dove ci ha salvato Theo, è rimasto a terra mezz'ora, quella a centrocampo è semplicemente inconcepibile, e quella da angolo su Chiellini è la sua solita uscita a farfalle. Se se ne va, ne guadagniamo e basta.


----------



## folletto (10 Maggio 2021)

Liberiamoci di questo kankero


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Maggio 2021)

Ieri peggiore in campo con una prestazione da 4,5-5 che ovviamente non viene sottolineata da nessuna parte (Sportmediaset per esempio: Voto 6).
Con le sue uscite a farfalle rischiava di far segnare De Ligt dopo pochi minuti (salvataggio fantastico su botta sicura di Theo), Ronaldo (qui il rischio minore) e Chiellini (fortunatamente non ha indirizzato il pallone verso la porta spalancata) assegnando la Champions alla Juventus.
In altre parole: In 30 minuti stava per fare due assist decisivi, incredibili nella partita piu delicata della stagione e questa tipologia di errore ormai per lui é un vero e proprio classico.

Si vede benissimo che deve ancora imparare tanto, la sua valutazione é totalmente illogica.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2021)

Scusate quanto guadagna ad oggi Dollarumma?

E quanto vorrebbe?


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Maggio 2021)

mark;2332051 ha scritto:


> Ieri comunque si vedeva che non c'era con la testa o voleva avvantaggiare la Juve, 3 uscite a vuoto imbarazzanti. Nella prima, dove ci ha salvato Theo, è rimasto a terra mezz'ora, quella a centrocampo è semplicemente inconcepibile, e quella da angolo su Chiellini è la sua solita uscita a farfalle. Se se ne va, ne guadagniamo e basta.



Infatti la più grave è quella in cui si butta a terra. Nessuna logica tecnica in queluscita.

Uscire non prendere la palla e cadare, sono 2 errori gravi , soprattutto strusciarsi a terra lasciando la porta e uno dei modi migliori per far segnare gli altri,insieme a quella di respingere centralmente.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2333457 ha scritto:


> Scusate quanto guadagna ad oggi Dollarumma?
> 
> E quanto vorrebbe?



6 + 1 mln per Saluta Andonio 

Vuole 10/12 mln + una bella commissione per il padrino 

Una società serie offrirebbe 4 mln (e sono anche troppi dopo quello che sta combinando e le scenate varie) accetti o rimani con le mutande visto che nessuna Squadra in europa è interessata e la RUbe, senza CL, non credo che potrebbe ofrrire simili cifre.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2333469 ha scritto:


> 6 + 1 mln per Saluta Andonio
> 
> Vuole 10/12 mln + una bella commissione per il padrino
> 
> Una società serie offrirebbe 4 mln (e sono anche troppi dopo quello che sta combinando e le scenate varie) accetti o rimani con le mutande visto che nessuna Squadra in europa è interessata e la RUbe, senza CL, non credo che potrebbe ofrrire simili cifre.


Quoto, già 7 per Ibra son tanti ma si può chiudere un occhio perché comunque è Ibra, un ragazzino di 20 anni deve stare al suo posto con quelli che ha e basta, purtroppo impossibile diminuire


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Maggio 2021)

Se la Juve non andrà in Champions sarà un disastro per noi, dovevamo liberarci di questo stipendio ed investire in attacco per arrivare più pronti nell'Europa che conta. 
Lui ci ha provato pure ad aiutarci (meravigliosa la prima uscita a vuoto), ma sti gobbi erano troppo scarsi per restare in partita.


----------



## sacchino (12 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2331981 ha scritto:


> assolutamente. ma lo farei solo per umiliarlo. se dovesse accettare non lo rinnoverei in ogni modo.
> 
> a parte i sogni bagnati, sappiamo già che rinnoverà con noi perchè la juve non riesce a pagarlo... rinnoverà 2 anni poi andrà da loro in momenti migliori. ovviamente a 8M.
> anzi può essere che l'offerta la alzeremo, o le commissioni....
> la situazione della juve è pessima per noi, poteva essere la nostra discarica...



Non c'è bisogno di discarica, al 1 luglio non è più un tesserato Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2333744 ha scritto:


> Non c'è bisogno di discarica, al 1 luglio non è più un tesserato Milan.



se c'è l'offerta va, se non c'è l'offerta ovvio che è più facile che rimanga.


----------



## sacchino (12 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2333826 ha scritto:


> se c'è l'offerta va, se non c'è l'offerta ovvio che è più facile che rimanga.



Io mi intendo che non deve rimanere, al 1 luglio è libero di firmare con chi vuole tanto prima o poi lo farà e comunque noi da lui non incasseremo mai un euro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2333858 ha scritto:


> Io mi intendo che non deve rimanere, al 1 luglio è libero di firmare con chi vuole tanto prima o poi lo farà e comunque noi da lui non incasseremo mai un euro.



è ho capito, ma maldini non vede l'ora di farlo rimanere e ricoprirlo d'oro.......


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

L'ho criticato ultimamente. Stasera però ci ha tenuto in piedi con la parata su Godin.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Qua da noi comunque non vincerà mai niente, se ha ambizioni sportive (oltre a quelle economiche) fa bene ad andarsene


----------



## folletto (17 Maggio 2021)

Unica cosa positiva del fallimento champions sarà che, forse (spero), ci leveremo di torno questo macigno insieme allo scandaloso nr 10, e non sarà certo la sua bella prestazione di stasera a farmi cambiare opinione.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2338441 ha scritto:


> Unica cosa positiva del fallimento champions sarà che, forse (spero), ci leveremo di torno questo macigno insieme allo scandaloso nr 10, e non sarà certo la sua bella prestazione di stasera a farmi cambiare opinione.



Macigno certamente economico e diciamo emotivo per la storia del rinnovo, perchè a livello tecnico perdere donnarumma equivale ad indebolirsi al 99% purtroppo.
Anche stasera ci ha tenuti vivi.


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2338444 ha scritto:


> Macigno certamente economico e diciamo emotivo per la storia del rinnovo, perchè a livello tecnico perdere donnarumma equivale ad indebolirsi al 99% purtroppo.
> Anche stasera ci ha tenuti vivi.



Tanto in Champions non ci andiamo nemmeno con lui, ti ori, kessie e ibra.
Non me ne frega un cippo, non guarderò più una partita del Milan per un paio di mesi


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2338431 ha scritto:


> Qua da noi comunque non vincerà mai niente, se ha ambizioni sportive (oltre a quelle economiche) fa bene ad andarsene



Mi dispiace ma hai perfettamente ragione. Se io Fossi Raiola mi comporterei esattamente nella stessa maniera. Inutile girarci intorno e fare i romantici, il calcio é ambiato... fossimo ancora il Milan di 15 anni fà allora non avrebbe senso questa sceneggiata e sarei daccordo con tutti i commenti che gli danno dell'infame.


----------



## folletto (17 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2338444 ha scritto:


> Macigno certamente economico e diciamo emotivo per la storia del rinnovo, perchè a livello tecnico perdere donnarumma equivale ad indebolirsi al 99% purtroppo.
> Anche stasera ci ha tenuti vivi.



A livello tecnico? le uscite a Torino di pochi giorni fa te le sei dimenticate? Tutti i portieri di A e anche di B fanno i paratoni ma è altro che fa grande un portiere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2338444 ha scritto:


> Macigno certamente economico e diciamo emotivo per la storia del rinnovo, perchè a livello tecnico perdere donnarumma equivale ad indebolirsi al 99% purtroppo.
> *Anche stasera* ci ha tenuti vivi.



anche stasera????

ma se sono 15 partite che fa schifo ahahhahahah


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Maggio 2021)

Se stasera avesse sbagliato ci sarebbe stato il topic pieno di insulti.
Invece ci ha parato le chiappe come moltissime altre volte e silenzio totale.
Io davvero non smetterò mai di stupirmi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2338464 ha scritto:


> Se stasera avesse sbagliato ci sarebbe stato il topic pieno di insulti.
> Invece ci ha parato le chiappe come moltissime altre volte e silenzio totale.
> Io davvero non smetterò mai di stupirmi.



Silenzio totale? Ti sei perso il mio commento mi sa.


----------



## Djici (17 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2338464 ha scritto:


> Se stasera avesse sbagliato ci sarebbe stato il topic pieno di insulti.
> Invece ci ha parato le chiappe come moltissime altre volte e silenzio totale.
> Io davvero non smetterò mai di stupirmi.



Concordo.
Il suo problema però non e tecnico.
Può migliorare e deve migliorare. Questo e certo.
E ieri ci ha salvato le chiappe un paio di volte.
Però con questa storia sta stancando tutti.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2021)

Ieri parate importanti ma conoscendolo avrà pensato che tanto il Milan avrebbe battuto il Cagliari e sarebbe andato in CL..

Ora vediamo con l'Atalanta, visto che la Rube è tornata in gioco.

Un portiere che gioca su due fronti..


----------



## mark (17 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2338464 ha scritto:


> Se stasera avesse sbagliato ci sarebbe stato il topic pieno di insulti.
> Invece ci ha parato le chiappe come moltissime altre volte e silenzio totale.
> Io davvero non smetterò mai di stupirmi.



Pareggiare o perdere non cambiava nulla, il discorso è sempre quello: con 6 milioni all'anno prendi un giocatore di movimento che probabilmente la partita di ieri te la faceva vincere con una giocata individuale.


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Maggio 2021)

Grazie ai suoi miracoli (sempre nei momenti chiave) ora dobbiamo solo vincere a Bergamo, altrimenti avremmo dovuto vincere a Bergamo e sarebbe stata dura


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

viste adesso le due """"""""""prodezze""""""""""" che sono valse 7 e 7,5 a pioggia....

1 tiro addosso
1 tiro lento che parava anche un portiere di serie B

ordinarissima amministrazione per un portiere da 1M annuo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2021)

Anche ieri comunque diversi svarioni o leggerezze, se vogliamo essere onesti.

Che sappia fare le paratone non è in discussione, ma se poi ad ogni partita fa uscite a farfalla o robe inguardabili con i piedi si muore di infarto ogni volta, e la difesa non è messa nelle condizioni di stare tranquilla.

Un portiere top di svarioni o sbavature clamorose se ne può permettere massimo tre in tutta la stagione...


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2338464 ha scritto:


> Se stasera avesse sbagliato ci sarebbe stato il topic pieno di insulti.
> Invece ci ha parato le chiappe come moltissime altre volte e silenzio totale.
> Io davvero non smetterò mai di stupirmi.



Vabbè, visto che prende le palle che dovrebbero entrare e non entrano, come se giocassimo senza difesa, facciamo un po' il conto di quante palle potrebbero tramutarsi in occasioni da goal e invece vengono neutralizzate da Kjaer e compagni.

Quanto gli dai di stipendio a questi, 80 M?

Guarda, che si fanno i commenti solo quando uno fa cose che esulano evidentemente dal proprio mestiere, o che sono un evidente deficit. Se non sbaglio è un portiere, nelle ultime due partite ha fatto più uscite a farfalle del "pari grado" Neuer in tutta la sua carriera. Gli è andata bene, dai.


----------



## Raryof (24 Maggio 2021)

I mesi scorsi lo difesi a spada tratta poi il tracollo della squadra e i continui atteggiamenti ambigui verso il rinnovo e le presunte richieste dell'orco procuratore, ora che dire, la reazione di ieri non è di uno che vorrebbe andare via alla prima offerta ma di uno che ci teneva da morire.
Fino a 6 partite fa le clean sheet erano pari a quelle di un Gollini qualsiasi (buon portiere, nulla di eccezionale), a fine stagione..?








Primo posto raggiunto, 5 porte inviolate di fila e parate decisive nel momento del bisogno.
Non è scontato, prima di aizzarci contro di lui ci penserei non una e nemmeno due volte, ma 100 mila, è sicuramente il portiere più forte del campionato, ad oggi.


----------



## mark (24 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2345060 ha scritto:


> I mesi scorsi lo difesi a spada tratta poi il tracollo della squadra e i continui atteggiamenti ambigui verso il rinnovo e le presunte richieste dell'orco procuratore, ora che dire, la reazione di ieri non è di uno che vorrebbe andare via alla prima offerta ma di uno che ci teneva da morire.
> Fino a 6 partite fa le clean sheet erano pari a quelle di un Gollini qualsiasi (buon portiere, nulla di eccezionale), a fine stagione..?
> 
> 
> ...



Beh parate decisive sue nelle ultime 5 partite non ne ricordo se non quella su Godin contro il Cagliari. ma lì perdere o pareggiare non cambiava nulla.
Rimane sicuramente un buon/ottimo portiere, ma non vale 8 netti a stagione, piuttosto li do ad un calciatore di movimento (ad esmpio un Tomori, Kjaer, Theo ecc sono molto più determinanti di lui).


----------



## Albijol (24 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2345060 ha scritto:


> I mesi scorsi lo difesi a spada tratta poi il tracollo della squadra e i continui atteggiamenti ambigui verso il rinnovo e le presunte richieste dell'orco procuratore, ora che dire, la reazione di ieri non è di uno che vorrebbe andare via alla prima offerta ma di uno che ci teneva da morire.
> Fino a 6 partite fa le clean sheet erano pari a quelle di un Gollini qualsiasi (buon portiere, nulla di eccezionale), a fine stagione..?
> 
> 
> ...



Mi dici queste parate decisive nelle ultime 5 giornate? Io solo a Cagliari ne ricordo una. Non è che il merito è stato del trio Calabria Kjaer e Tomori?


----------



## Raryof (24 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2345131 ha scritto:


> Mi dici queste parate decisive nelle ultime 5 giornate? Io solo a Cagliari ne ricordo una. Non è che il merito è stato del trio Calabria Kjaer e Tomori?



I difensori senza portiere non vanno da nessuna parte, 5 partite senza subire gol è una roba assurda, succede una volta ogni 15 anni, una difesa forte non esiste senza un portiere forte, anche se mette una pezza una volta in 470 minuti, quella volta è fondamentale.
Per me è il più forte del campionato, perderlo per nulla sarebbe ridicolo, gli dessero 8 mln e smollassero Romagna semmai, io parlo con la testa e non con la rabbia nel cuore di molti tifosi.
Non so come faccia Donnarumma ad essere così ambiguo ma al tempo stesso così forte in campo e a 'sto giro ci siamo andati con lui in Champs, dopo quasi 6 anni che è con noi e ne ha viste di tutti i colori, ma basta su, rinnoviamo e pensiamo al resto del mercato.
Donnarumma anche se fa una parata in 10 partite (e se hai una squadra forte i tuoi portieri di tiri ne prendono pochi) è troppo importante per il nostro futuro perché bene o male è un profilo vendibile come immagine del club ed è destinato a battere tutti i record in serie A (a partire dalle "insignificanti" clean sheet in campionato).
Poca roba eh? beh secondo me siamo abituati bene, mettiamo da parte tutto quanto e cerchiamo di rinnovargli il contratto.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2345226 ha scritto:


> I difensori senza portiere non vanno da nessuna parte, 5 partite senza subire gol è una roba assurda, succede una volta ogni 15 anni, una difesa forte non esiste senza un portiere forte, anche se mette una pezza una volta in 470 minuti, quella volta è fondamentale.
> Per me è il più forte del campionato, perderlo per nulla sarebbe ridicolo, gli dessero 8 mln e smollassero Romagna semmai, io parlo con la testa e non con la rabbia nel cuore di molti tifosi.
> Non so come faccia Donnarumma ad essere così ambiguo ma al tempo stesso così forte in campo e a 'sto giro ci siamo andati con lui in Champs, dopo quasi 6 anni che è con noi e ne ha viste di tutti i colori, ma basta su, rinnoviamo e pensiamo al resto del mercato.
> Donnarumma anche se fa una parata in 10 partite (e se hai una squadra forte i tuoi portieri di tiri ne prendono pochi) è troppo importante per il nostro futuro perché bene o male è un profilo vendibile come immagine del club ed è destinato a battere tutti i record in serie A (a partire dalle "insignificanti" clean sheet in campionato).
> Poca roba eh? beh secondo me siamo abituati bene, mettiamo da parte tutto quanto e cerchiamo di rinnovargli il contratto.



Si ma non è che siamo noi che non vogliamo rinnovare, è lui che non si accontenta di meno di 10 bombe. E perdonami se per 10 bombe mi gioco l'acquisto di un attaccante... preferisco fare qualche clean sheet in meno ma 20 gol in più.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2345131 ha scritto:


> Mi dici queste parate decisive nelle ultime 5 giornate? Io solo a Cagliari ne ricordo una. Non è che il merito è stato del trio Calabria Kjaer e Tomori?



Poi se parliamo di quanto sia decisivo Dollarumma se era per lui a Torino si poteva perdere ampiamente grazie a 3 uscite a farfalle.
Ha fatto qualche parate buona contro Cagliari e Lazio, ma al netto le 5 clean sheet sono sopratutto merito della difesa. Il nostro Million Dollar Man ha inciso in modo positivo solamente contro il Cagliari. Anche ieri 0 parate.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2345060 ha scritto:


> I mesi scorsi lo difesi a spada tratta poi il tracollo della squadra e i continui atteggiamenti ambigui verso il rinnovo e le presunte richieste dell'orco procuratore, ora che dire, la reazione di ieri non è di uno che vorrebbe andare via alla prima offerta ma di uno che ci teneva da morire.
> Fino a 6 partite fa le clean sheet erano pari a quelle di un Gollini qualsiasi (buon portiere, nulla di eccezionale), a fine stagione..?
> 
> 
> ...



Che sia il portiere migliore della Serie A non è in discussione (almeno per me), ma noi siamo purtroppo in una situazione tale da costringerci a legare a doppio filo abilità sul campo e costo. Per quanto sia bravo, a mio avviso non vale 20 milioni lordi all'anno + commissione al Panza + garanzia di cinema e distrazioni continue. Tutto qua.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2345226 ha scritto:


> I difensori senza portiere non vanno da nessuna parte, 5 partite senza subire gol è una roba assurda, succede una volta ogni 15 anni, una difesa forte non esiste senza un portiere forte, anche se mette una pezza una volta in 470 minuti, quella volta è fondamentale.
> Per me è il più forte del campionato, perderlo per nulla sarebbe ridicolo, gli dessero 8 mln e smollassero Romagna semmai, io parlo con la testa e non con la rabbia nel cuore di molti tifosi.
> Non so come faccia Donnarumma ad essere così ambiguo ma al tempo stesso così forte in campo e a 'sto giro ci siamo andati con lui in Champs, dopo quasi 6 anni che è con noi e ne ha viste di tutti i colori, ma basta su, rinnoviamo e pensiamo al resto del mercato.
> Donnarumma anche se fa una parata in 10 partite (e se hai una squadra forte i tuoi portieri di tiri ne prendono pochi) è troppo importante per il nostro futuro perché bene o male è un profilo vendibile come immagine del club ed è destinato a battere tutti i record in serie A (a partire dalle "insignificanti" clean sheet in campionato).
> Poca roba eh? beh secondo me siamo abituati bene, mettiamo da parte tutto quanto e cerchiamo di rinnovargli il contratto.



semmai è il contrario, qualsiasi portiere becca gol se davanti non ha gente forte. in queste 5 giornate non sono arrivati tiri degni di nota.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Maggio 2021)

Vattene via Giuda asservito a Raiola. 
Delusione vera. Nessun rispetto per chi ti ha cresciuto e amato


----------



## overlord (25 Maggio 2021)

Addio meldaccia


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2021)

Non fatevi fregare. Maldini non ha potuto farci niente. Era tutto deciso e architettato già dal primo rinnovo tormentato. 

Addios, come dice Cannavacciuolo


----------



## alcyppa (25 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345726 ha scritto:


> Non fatevi fregare. Maldini non ha potuto farci niente. Era tutto deciso e architettato già dal primo rinnovo tormentato.
> 
> Addios, come dice Cannavacciuolo




Ne sono abbastanza sicuro anche io.
Maldini ha fatto la cosa migliore possibile vista la situazione.


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2021)

Mi hai deluso, sognavo la favola del milanista nell&#8217;anima, di quello che diceva con voce da bambinone &#8220;io voglio restare qua&#8221;, sicuramente è tutta colpa del ciccione, ma non fare e dire niente mi ha rotto la stima che avevo in te.

Già una volta avete preteso troppo, chiedere ancora di più è da fuori dal mondo.

A malincuore, addio&#8230;


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345726 ha scritto:


> Non fatevi fregare. Maldini non ha potuto farci niente. Era tutto deciso e architettato già dal primo rinnovo tormentato.
> 
> Addios, come dice Cannavacciuolo



Te lo dico francamente Admin non mi fa né caldo né freddo che Donnarumma se ne va dal Milan. Peccato solo non aver raccolto un po di grana dalla sua cessione.
Le Roi est mort Vive le Roi, nessuno è indispensabile.


----------



## el_gaucho (25 Maggio 2021)

Non sono deluso perché non avevo nessuna stima dell&#8217;uomo e sono certo che era già tutto deciso da tempo.
Onore a Maldini che ha gestito la situazione al meglio senza prestarsi a teatrini.
A mai piu


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2021)

Temo sia finita qui.
Almeno ci salutiamo in Champions.
Ma che delusione ragazzo mio: potevi davvero diventare qualcuno nella storia del nostro club e invece hai dato retta ad un serpente che ti sta rovinando la carriera.
Tra 20 anni, quando ripenserai a questo momento e a quello che hai perso, capirai quanto sei stato ingenuo e stupido.
Vorrai tornare indietro e cambiare le cose, ma sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345726 ha scritto:


> Non fatevi fregare. Maldini non ha potuto farci niente. Era tutto deciso e architettato già dal primo rinnovo tormentato.
> 
> Addios, come dice Cannavacciuolo


Lo si è capito ieri quando è stato incalzato da Caressa ...
Pazienza....speriamo sia bravo sto maignan


----------



## gabuz (25 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2345760 ha scritto:


> Lo si è capito ieri quando è stato incalzato da Caressa ...
> Pazienza....speriamo sia bravo sto maignan



"Non è giusto parlarne oggi" ha fatto capire tutto.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

gabuz;2345767 ha scritto:


> "Non è giusto parlarne oggi" ha fatto capire tutto.



In effetti parlare di addio in una giornata di festa per noi Milanisti non aveva senso. Che grande uomo Paolo Maldini. Che grande Capitano, in campo e fuori. Che tristezza quei deficenti che lo hanno fischiato all'ultima a San Siro


----------



## bmb (25 Maggio 2021)

Che delusione, Gigio.


----------



## Andris (25 Maggio 2021)

andare via per non rinunciare alle commissioni di un procuratore ad un rinnovo, concetto assurdo perchè il procuratore non ha alcun ruolo nel far rimanere un giocatore.
a fatica posso concepire la commissione in un trasferimento
imbarazzante da commentare, avrebbe guadagnato anche più di Ibra e più pagato della squadra invece nulla per dare la marchetta al procuratore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2345779 ha scritto:


> andare via per non rinunciare alle commissioni di un procuratore ad un rinnovo, concetto assurdo perchè il procuratore non ha alcun ruolo nel far rimanere un giocatore.
> a fatica posso concepire la commissione in un trasferimento
> imbarazzante da commentare, avrebbe guadagnato anche più di Ibra e più pagato della squadra invece nulla per dare la marchetta al procuratore



Dobbiamo ringraziare la marchetta di Raiola alla fine, sarebbe stato un fail vero dare 8 milioni a Donnarumma. Finché non è ufficiale ancora non ci credo, ma è davvero da dementi rinunciare a un contratto simile, come quell'altro pirla del turco che deve pensarci.

Il mondo al contrario proprio. Per una volta sembra andarci bene nonostante tutto


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2021)

Ti ricorderò così...
"Sempre loro...sempre loro"cit.

Ciao cane.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2021)

&#8220;Il calcio della gente&#8221; (cit.). Questo è il calcio cui ha portato la UEFA, nel quale i procuratori sono di fatto i proprietari dei cartellini . Una volta era il giocatore a pagare il procuratore, adesso una società quando acquista un giocatore di fatto deve pensare che oltre ai costi del cartellino ci sono anche 10-20-30 milioni di spesa per ringraziare il procuratore di concederci le prestazioni del giocatore... roba da matti.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2021)

Spero che un giorno ripenserà a tutto quello che avrebbe potuto essere nel Milan... E che ha scambiato tutto questo per una decina di mln di più in banca...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Maggio 2021)

Non facciamoci ingannare dall'immagine dell'obeso prepotente, il signorino è maggiorenne e vaccinato poteva benissimo decidere di se stesso. Un giuda al pari di Leonardo. Meglio perderne che trovarne...

P.s. prima o poi a San siro ci dovrai tornare!


----------



## smallball (25 Maggio 2021)

Ora fascia a Kessie, che se la merita senza alcun dubbio


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2021)

Non ho mai augurato un fallimento calcistico così grande ad un giocatore. Complimenti bimbominkia sei rimasto anche troppo ad infangare la nostra maglia. Io ti volevo fuori dai maroni dall'altro rinnovo. Sei un uomo piccolo e un portiere sopravvalutato.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

Ora ovviamente scenderanno dal carro anche tutti coloro che lo hanno sempre difeso.

E io e i pochi altri che lo abbiamo sempre criticato(alcuni umanamente, altri tecnicamente , altri ancora tecnicamente e umanamente) da brutti e cattivi diverremo di colpo in grande compagnia.
Tutto come al solito.

Il grande gambione. -cit nr1-
Il top mondo. -cit nr2-
Alla fine rinnoverà. -cit nr3-


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Maggio 2021)

Sognavo una bandiera e invece guarda che schifo ne è uscito fuori. La colpa è solo sua... altro che il maiale.


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2021)

Miracle1980;2345888 ha scritto:


> Sognavo una bandiera e invece guarda che schifo ne è uscito fuori. La colpa è solo sua... altro che il maiale.



Ragazzi dai seriamente come fate a parlare di bandiera con il caos del rinnovo precedente? Io veramente non capisco.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2345264 ha scritto:


> Si ma non è che siamo noi che non vogliamo rinnovare, è lui che non si accontenta di meno di 10 bombe. E perdonami se per 10 bombe mi gioco l'acquisto di un attaccante... preferisco fare qualche clean sheet in meno ma 20 gol in più.



Perfetto


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Maggio 2021)

Ti aspetteremo a braccia aperte a San Siro...


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Maggio 2021)

Se davvero dovesse andare dai ladri la cosa che mi scoccerebbe di più è che alla fine la nazionale italiana è sempre piena di giocatori dei ladri...e poi vorrei sapere le cifre, perchè se davvero firma per 10 mln e gliene erano stati offerti 8, allora va alla juve perchè loro pagano le commissioni al panzone e noi no. Non può essere il contrario


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

Zanc9;2345901 ha scritto:


> Se davvero dovesse andare dai ladri la cosa che mi scoccerebbe di più è che alla fine la nazionale italiana è sempre piena di giocatori dei ladri...e poi vorrei sapere le cifre, perchè se davvero firma per 10 mln e gliene erano stati offerti 8, allora va alla juve perchè loro pagano le commissioni al panzone e noi no. Non può essere il contrario



Aspetta che la storia non è mica finita qua : se conosco bene raiola ora mi aspetto una conferenza stampa, ovviamente organizzata nel cesso di casa sua e coi 4 cani al seguito, con la quale scaricherà ogni colpa sul milan.
Ora il suo scopo sarà far uscire un'immagine pulita del calciatore.

Chissà cosa si inventerà.


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2345907 ha scritto:


> Aspetta che la storia non è mica finita qua : se conosco bene raiola ora mi aspetto una conferenza stampa, ovviamente organizzata nel cesso di casa sua e coi 4 cani al seguito, con la quale scaricherà ogni colpa sul milan.
> Ora il suo scopo sarà far uscire un'immagine pulita del calciatore.
> 
> Chissà cosa si inventerà.



è chiaro, alla fine il loro rapporto è una collaborazione professionale ma è chiaro che raiola possa anche gestirsi l'immagine del giocatore come vuole (ricordiamo il "profilo hackerato messaggio no scritto io cangello" scritto palesemente da raiola stesso)...comunque resto della mia idea, donnarumma al milan ci sarebbe pure rimasto ma il suo cartellino è più di raiola che suo


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2345907 ha scritto:


> Aspetta che la storia non è mica finita qua : se conosco bene raiola ora mi aspetto una conferenza stampa, ovviamente organizzata nel cesso di casa sua e coi 4 cani al seguito, con la quale scaricherà ogni colpa sul milan.
> Ora il suo scopo sarà far uscire un'immagine pulita del calciatore.
> 
> Chissà cosa si inventerà.



Sarà così ma da una parte sto qui dall'altra Maldini, io non avrei dubbi su chi propendere come onestà intellettuale e non.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2345900 ha scritto:


> Ti aspetteremo a braccia aperte a San Siro...



E anche fuori da San Siro...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

malos;2345915 ha scritto:


> Sarà così ma da una parte sto qui dall'altra Maldini, io non avrei dubbi su chi propendere come onestà intellettuale e non.



Ecco cosa vuol dire avere Maldini al milan.
Maldini vs Raiola. Partita chiusa per manifesta inferiorità del secondo.

Più che altro sono curioso ora di leggere e sentire cosa diranno gli addetti ai lavori.
Quelli che da anni spingono affinchè il milan accontenti le richieste de 'er panza'.

Colui che ama il milan.
Da 'il calcio della gente' a ' il calcio dell'agente' è un attimo.


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2345923 ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa vuol dire avere Maldini al milan.
> Maldini vs Raiola. Partita chiusa per manifesta inferiorità del secondo.
> 
> Più che altro sono curioso ora di leggere e sentire cosa diranno gli addetti ai lavori.
> ...



Dipende da dove va, se va all'estero saranno dalla parte del milan se va alla juve.....vabbè lo sappiamo dai.

Raiola Mirabelli invece era una gara di tamarraide mica male lol.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Maggio 2021)

Spero che gli lancino tutte le banconote finte di questo mondo agli europei

E spediamo sulla luna pure Romagnoli. Gli si dice: o accetti questo rinnovo al ribasso oppure sei fuori squadra


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

malos;2345927 ha scritto:


> Dipende da dove va, se va all'estero saranno dalla parte del milan se va alla juve.....vabbè lo sappiamo dai.
> 
> Raiola Mirabelli invece era una gara di tamarraide mica male lol.



E se anche dovesse andare alla juve quale sarebbe la colpa di maldini?
Non aver riconosciuto al ragazzo un contratto biennale con clausola per liberarsi dopo 12 mesi, con ingaggio di 12mln annui e mazzetta al procuratore di 20 mln?

Suvvia, dignità e orgoglio.
Siamo liberi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Maggio 2021)

Auguro solo il peggio a lui e la sua famiglia. Ingrati. Il Milan ha alimentato lui e il suo fratellone scraso a botte di milioni ed ora se ne va a 0. SCHIFOSO


Scontanto che andra alla Juventus. Spero solo che sara fischiamente sonoramente in ogni stadio d'Italia e che ogni partite in nazionale sara un bagno di fuoco a suon di offese e dollari di carte getatti su di lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

che gran giorno! il mercato inizia con la notizia più aspettata ed anche nei tempi giusti.
spettacolo.
siamo partiti in pochi contro sto schifoso e adesso siamo quasi tutti tranne qualche fanboy. è una soddisfazione.
ora vediamo i perchè, spero sia per proposta ritirata. vorrebbe dire avere le palle.

gotta catch em all gigio. a san siro ormai le avvei prese tutte ma al conad ci sono ancora un sacco di farfalle.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

che la maledizione della champions ti accompagni sempre fino alla fine della tua carriera, come per il tuo predecessore buffon.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Maggio 2021)

Pellegatti titola direttamente "Donnarumma non è più un giocatore del Milan".

Dice anche che non è detto a questo punto che nella sua nuova squadra prenda con certezza i 10mln chiesti.
Se si accasa da quei mafiosi per 8mln, spero che venga così tanto bombardato da dover essre costretto a rinunciare al mondo social per sempre.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2345951 ha scritto:


> che gran giorno! il mercato inizia con la notizia più aspettata ed anche nei tempi giusti.
> spettacolo.
> siamo partiti in pochi contro sto schifoso e adesso siamo quasi tutti tranne qualche fanboy. è una soddisfazione.
> ora vediamo i perchè, spero sia per proposta ritirata. vorrebbe dire avere le palle.
> ...



Avevi ragione su tutto bisogna dartene atto, sia tecnicamente sia sull' "uomo".


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2021)

Io aspetto con ansia che Admin chiuda questo topic,lo voglio leggere in basso : Discussione Chiusa.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2345949 ha scritto:


> Auguro solo il peggio a lui e la sua famiglia. Ingrati. Il Milan ha alimentato lui e il suo fratellone scraso a botte di milioni ed ora se ne va a 0. SCHIFOSO
> 
> 
> Scontanto che andra alla Juventus. Spero solo che sara fischiamente sonoramente in ogni stadio d'Italia e che ogni partite in nazionale sara un bagno di fuoco a suon di offese e dollari di carte getatti su di lui.



Scontato.
L ovino li uscirebbe di tasca sua pur di avere il "portiere della nazionale"


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

Addio e occhio a non perdere nemmeno un centesimo dei trenta denari che tu e il suino vi intascate.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Maggio 2021)

per me il portiere è il ruolo meno influente nel calcio..cioè abbiamo vinto tutto con pazzagli galli dida..ragazzi basta un pò di memoria storica..

purtroppo a questo ragazzo che sarà pure tifoso del milan (avrei pure dei dubbi sinceramente) chissà a che lavaggio del cervello l'hanno sottoposto prima in nazionale e poi nella sua cricca..

mi dispiace che forse per la prima volta nella storia non ci guadagniamo niente sotto il profilo economico..ma lettralmente non si può sottostare alle richieste di un gruppo scissionista..

maldini li ha mandati a quel paese più volte quelli della juve specie quando era giovane..questi ci provano sempre quando c'è uno interessante e di prospettiva..poi ovviamente berlusconi poteva rivaleggiare con loro anzi diciamolo pure li ha massacrati nella sua gesione sotto il profilo internazionale..

purtroppo in italia tutto ci gioca contro si sono fatti il loro sistema che è molto simile a un qualcosa di mafioso e se te non vuoi uscirne come hamsik o insigne vuol dire che sei complice.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2021)

Il mio più grande rammarico è che questo povero demente se ne andrà con quattro anni di ritardo, avrebbero dovuto mandarlo via già nel 2017, ma con quei due incapaci di Mirabelli e Fassone pretendere che venisse fatto qualcosa di intelligente e sensato sarebbe stato effettivamente troppo.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Maggio 2021)

in questo momento mi vengono in mente con un pò di amarezza le parole di Mihajlovic dopo l'esordio che disse "adesso il Milan con il portiere è a posto per i prossimi 20 anni...può pensare agli altri ruoli "...


----------



## JoKeR (25 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2345726 ha scritto:


> Non fatevi fregare. Maldini non ha potuto farci niente. Era tutto deciso e architettato già dal primo rinnovo tormentato.
> 
> Addios, come dice Cannavacciuolo



Si poteva fare di più con Chala (cioè non arrivare a scadenza) e bisognerà fare di meglio con Kessie e co.

Ma su Donnarumma non poteva farsi nulla, uomo e circo appresso della peggior specie.

Bene per noi, staremo meglio senza di lui.

Infame.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2345962 ha scritto:


> Io aspetto con ansia che Admin chiuda questo topic,lo voglio leggere in basso : Discussione Chiusa.



noooooooo lasciamolo aperto per gli insulti!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Maggio 2021)

Non vedo l'ora che venga chiuso questo thread: 372 pagine di parole sprecate per un poveretto che non meritava tanta importanza. Ottimo portiere, vergognoso per le scelte fatte fuori dal campo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2346004 ha scritto:


> Si poteva fare di più con Chala (cioè non arrivare a scadenza) e bisognerà fare di meglio con Kessie e co.
> 
> Ma su Donnarumma non poteva farsi nulla, uomo e circo appresso della peggior specie.
> 
> ...



su turca non ne faccio una colpa alla società, mentre su sto qui si, avrei goduto a vederlo rovinato in tribuna.
si parla di schiena dritta ma in questa vicenda ce n'è stata poca.
ricordo che si è pulito il culo con la fascia questo.....

comunque va bene così grande giorno.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;W7gpqKIDGRw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7gpqKIDGRw[/video]


----------



## wildfrank (25 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2345900 ha scritto:


> Ti aspetteremo a braccia aperte a San Siro...


----------



## First93 (25 Maggio 2021)

Sono deluso e schifato, ci sta andare via dal Milan, ognuno decide di percorrere la propria strada, quello che mi da fastidio è che sia andato via a zero dopo tutto quello che ha fatto il Milan sia per lui che per la sua famiglia e soprattutto andare dai ladri è una porcata allucinante. 

Potevi essere una bandiera del Milan e superare le presenze di Maldini, invece hai scelto di diventare un carcerato. Ti auguro di alzare lo stesso numero di Champions del tuo compare buffon-e.


----------



## First93 (25 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2345900 ha scritto:


> Ti aspetteremo a braccia aperte a San Siro...



Gli conviene prendersi un giorno di malattia per Milan-rube mi sa...


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2021)

Unica cosa che non capisco è come mai Maldini ha detto "oggi è tempo di festeggiare, nei prossimi giorni se ne parlerà" e poi alla fine dei conti hanno subito agito.
Forse era già tutto fatto e hanno fatto finta di nulla, oppure boh non so...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2021)

Una volta si diceva fosse un innocente e povero bamboccione manipolato dal cinghiale e dalla fammigggglia.
Ora mi pare che i peli sul pube gli siano cresciuti.

Finalmente, mai cessione mi ha soddisfatto così tanto. Tra l'altro anche tecnicamente, negli ultimi due anni, ho cominciato a nutrire clamorosi dubbi. Ci liberiamo di un discreto portiere, non di un top.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Maggio 2021)

L'unico appunto alla dirigenza sarebbe l'aver fatto giocare sto bamboccio nel periodo clou della stagione, se dovesse andare proprio dai Ladri. Non vedo l'ora si chiuda sto topic


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2346125 ha scritto:


> Unica cosa che non capisco è come mai Maldini ha detto "oggi è tempo di festeggiare, nei prossimi giorni se ne parlerà" e poi alla fine dei conti hanno subito agito.
> Forse era già tutto fatto e hanno fatto finta di nulla, oppure boh non so...



È già tutto fatto da tempo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

Addio pagliaccio!

Ah che aria fresca non doveri più preoccupare di sto ******* e del suo strozzino

GODO che alla fine vi abbiamo lasciato a piedi e sostituiti in 5 minuti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2021)

Via bamboccione, vatti a godere i tuoi soldi altrove.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2346131 ha scritto:


> È già tutto fatto da tempo...



Non so, Maldini sembrava serio quando ha parlato a SKY, non mi sembrava avesse la faccia di uno che aveva già dato tutto per fatto. Lo stesso Caressa aveva detto "noi siamo il Milan, è cosi oppure non possiamo fare altro, ecc." e Maldini con un sorriso aveva detto "fai tu Fabio", come dire "eh si lo so, ma chiaramente bisogna tutelare il nostro patrimonio e non rinforzare avversari a gratis".

Mi lascia perplesso, forse gli era stato dato un ultimatum per far sapere entro la fine della stagione... ma anche il fatto che il Milan avesse già trovato un sostituto... non so quanti giocatori si sarebbero messi a disposizione in attesa di sapere cosa avrebbe fatto il portiere titolare di qui.

Devo dire che a livello di comunicazione è tutto molto enigmatico.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2021)

Mi accodo a chi esprime delusione per quello che sarebbe potuto essere, umanamente e simbolicamente. Tecnicamente perdiamo probabilmente qualcosina, ma se con Mike ci hanno azzeccato non sarà poi granché.
Il Capitano è stato assolutamente perfetto, questa era una situazione irrisolvibile e decisa ad hoc dal Condom come "regalo" di addio, con Mirabelli che l'ha semplicemente rinviata di qualche anno.
Avanti a testa alta e sfruttiamo con aggressività il forte risparmio a bilancio.


----------



## James45 (25 Maggio 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2345748 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico francamente Admin non mi fa né caldo né freddo che Donnarumma se ne va dal Milan. Peccato solo non aver raccolto un po di grana dalla sua cessione.
> Le Roi est mort Vive le Roi, nessuno è indispensabile.



Concordo pienamente: anche a me non ha mai scaldato il cuore, ergo... ciaociao

Dopo la separazione, spero vivamente che nelle sedi Milan appendano un cartello riportante il faccione di Raiola con sotto la scritta: "Qui non posso entrare"


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2346125 ha scritto:


> Unica cosa che non capisco è come mai Maldini ha detto "oggi è tempo di festeggiare, nei prossimi giorni se ne parlerà" e poi alla fine dei conti hanno subito agito.
> Forse era già tutto fatto e hanno fatto finta di nulla, oppure boh non so...



O era già tutto scritto da tempo, o/e ha fatto un ultima chiamata ricevendo il solitio "bha" "bho" "forse" "vediamo" ed ha dato subito l'ok per maignan


----------



## mark (25 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2346144 ha scritto:


> Non so, Maldini sembrava serio quando ha parlato a SKY, non mi sembrava avesse la faccia di uno che aveva già dato tutto per fatto. Lo stesso Caressa aveva detto "noi siamo il Milan, è cosi oppure non possiamo fare altro, ecc." e Maldini con un sorriso aveva detto *"fai tu Fabio", come dire "eh si lo so, ma chiaramente bisogna tutelare il nostro patrimonio e non rinforzare avversari a gratis".*
> 
> Mi lascia perplesso, forse gli era stato dato un ultimatum per far sapere entro la fine della stagione... ma anche il fatto che il Milan avesse già trovato un sostituto... non so quanti giocatori si sarebbero messi a disposizione in attesa di sapere cosa avrebbe fatto il portiere titolare di qui.
> 
> Devo dire che a livello di comunicazione è tutto molto enigmatico.



Io questa risposta di Maldini l'ho interpretata come un "noi siamo il Milan se ti va bene quello che ti offriamo ok e questa può essere la tua casa, altrimenti quella è la porta. Il Milan c'era prima di te e ci sarà dopo"
Ed ha agito esattamente così, non era giusto parlarne domenica, perchè si festeggiava il Milan e non Donnarumma (che non vale neanche un milionesimo del Milan).


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2346144 ha scritto:


> Non so, Maldini sembrava serio quando ha parlato a SKY, non mi sembrava avesse la faccia di uno che aveva già dato tutto per fatto. Lo stesso Caressa aveva detto "noi siamo il Milan, è cosi oppure non possiamo fare altro, ecc." e Maldini con un sorriso aveva detto "fai tu Fabio", come dire "eh si lo so, ma chiaramente bisogna tutelare il nostro patrimonio e non rinforzare avversari a gratis".
> 
> Mi lascia perplesso, forse gli era stato dato un ultimatum per far sapere entro la fine della stagione... ma anche il fatto che il Milan avesse già trovato un sostituto... non so quanti giocatori si sarebbero messi a disposizione in attesa di sapere cosa avrebbe fatto il portiere titolare di qui.
> 
> Devo dire che a livello di comunicazione è tutto molto enigmatico.



A me non sembra verosimile che siano andati a prendere il portiere campione di Francia in mezza giornata. A prescindere se sia vero o meno quello che sostieni mi resta la consapevolezza che la società ha operato da grande società dicendo, con questa operazione, un gigantesco BASTA ai ricatti dello squallido duo.


----------



## Masanijey (25 Maggio 2021)

E fu cosi che alla fine Donnarumma non andò alla Juve come tutti temevano, ma andò all'Inter.....


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2021)

mark;2346157 ha scritto:


> Io questa risposta di Maldini l'ho interpretata come un "noi siamo il Milan se ti va bene quello che ti offriamo ok e questa può essere la tua casa, altrimenti quella è la porta. Il Milan c'era prima di te e ci sarà dopo"
> Ed ha agito esattamente così, non era giusto parlarne domenica, perchè si festeggiava il Milan e non Donnarumma (che non vale neanche un milionesimo del Milan).



No chiaro ma anche io avrei agito cosi chiaramente. Ma devi considerare che devi tutelare un asset aziendale comunque. Mirabelli fece un po' questo ragionamento, Donnarumma lo avresti potuto vendere a quanto almeno? 30 mln? 40 forse? Son soldi che perdi. Chiaro che se aspettiamo che qualcuno venga a bussare e a portarci quelle cifre e intanto li tiriamo fuori per stipendi e commissioni allora meglio cosi.

Direi a questo punto Kessie subito capitano e abbassare il monte ingaggi.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

Masanijey;2346165 ha scritto:


> E fu cosi che alla fine Donnarumma non andò alla Juve come tutti temevano, ma andò all'Inter.....



Vada dove vuole ma liberi in fretta l' armadietto perché di gente così ne facciamo volentieri a meno...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2346168 ha scritto:


> Vada dove vuole ma liberi in fretta l' armadietto perché di gente così ne facciamo volentieri a meno...



Oggi il carro di donnarumma è stranamente vuoto.
Quello di Maldini stracolmo.


----------



## mark (25 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2346166 ha scritto:


> No chiaro ma anche io avrei agito cosi chiaramente. Ma devi considerare che devi tutelare un asset aziendale comunque. Mirabelli fece un po' questo ragionamento, Donnarumma lo avresti potuto vendere a quanto almeno? 30 mln? 40 forse? Son soldi che perdi. Chiaro che se aspettiamo che qualcuno venga a bussare e a portarci quelle cifre e intanto li tiriamo fuori per stipendi e commissioni allora meglio cosi.
> 
> Direi a questo punto Kessie subito capitano e abbassare il monte ingaggi.



Il tuo ragionamento è giustissimo, ma con Raiola si sapeva fin da subito che sarebbe andata a finire così, ergo anche con un rinnovo non ci avresti guadagnato nulla dal cartellino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Maggio 2021)

Masanijey;2346165 ha scritto:


> E fu cosi che alla fine Donnarumma non andò alla Juve come tutti temevano, ma andò all'Inter.....



Beh,loro devono sostituire quel morto di sonno di Handanovic ,che ormai non ha più l'età...
Ti dirò,non mi farebbe ne caldo ne freddo.

Proprio l'Inter quest'anno ha dimostrato che non serve avere un portiere da 10 milioni a stagione per puntare allo scudetto.
Vada dove vuole,rimarrà sempre un indegno


----------



## Dexter (25 Maggio 2021)

Per la porta dei gobbi é perfetto: in campo ha il tipico comportamento da giuventino, mi hanno innervosito parecchio le sue proteste e le sue urla ultimamente. E credo anche a parte della squadra. Perdiamo un buon portiere ma senza cervello... l'unico aspetto dolente della vicende é quello economico


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2346172 ha scritto:


> Oggi il carro di donnarumma è stranamente vuoto.
> Quello di Maldini stracolmo.



Forse alla fine caro Diavolo in questa storia tanti hanno capito chi ha tenuto un comportamento sobrio, coerente ed equilibrato e chi invece è solo uno squallido affamato di soldi. E aggiungo che si è capito chi davvero ci tiene al Milan.


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2346160 ha scritto:


> A me non sembra verosimile che siano andati a prendere il portiere campione di Francia in mezza giornata. A prescindere se sia vero o meno quello che sostieni mi resta la consapevolezza che la società ha operato da grande società dicendo, con questa operazione, un gigantesco BASTA ai ricatti dello squallido duo.



Era da un pò che si diceva che il Milan avesse un principio di accordo per Maignan, ma da qui a prenderlo subito...Io la vedo così: Raiola doveva rispondere all'offerta del Milan entro fine campionato, domenica sera non ha chiamato e Lunedì il Milan ha concluso l'accordo con il nuovo portiere, spiazzando sia Raiola che Donnarumma.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346248 ha scritto:


> Era da un pò che si diceva che il Milan avesse un principio di accordo per Maignan, ma da qui a prenderlo subito...Io la vedo così: Raiola doveva rispondere all'offerta del Milan entro fine campionato, domenica sera non ha chiamato e Lunedì il Milan ha concluso l'accordo con il nuovo portiere, spiazzando sia Raiola che Donnarumma.



Può essere che sia andata come dici tu. In tutti i casi ci togliamo dai piedi una volta per tutte un cancro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Maggio 2021)

Onestamente mi ero già arrabbiato come una iena per il rinnovo che gli fece Mirabelli, già all'epoca volevo che venisse ceduto, anche a zero. Ora c'è Maldini per fortuna, che ha chiuso questa storia.

Che dire? 

Siamo arrivati in Champions e secondi, nonostante Donnarumma. Se il nuovo portiere si rivelerà quantomeno normale, uno che para ciò che deve parare, senza fare troppe papere, avremmo solo che guadagnato. 

Ciao ciao sopravvalutato. Ah, giusto per essere chiari: Spero proprio che vada ad indebolire la Juve.


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

La butto a ridere, avverto prima 

Ora gli odiatori di Donnarumma devono trovare un altro da odiare che se vanno via sia Calhanoglu che Romagnoli rimangono vedove. Io punto su Castillejo se non va via oppure su Leao se non va via o Saelemaker (che rimane) come prossimo obbiettivo principale 

PS: si scherza eh?


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2346446 ha scritto:


> La butto a ridere, avverto prima
> 
> Ora gli odiatori di Donnarumma devono trovare un altro da odiare che se vanno via sia Calhanoglu che Romagnoli rimangono vedove. Io punto su Castillejo se non va via oppure su Leao se non va via o Saelemaker (che rimane) come prossimo obbiettivo principale
> 
> PS: si scherza eh?



Si odia chi non si impegna.
Si odia chi si crede chissà chi.
Si odia chi è in malafede o va contro la società.
Si odia chi è scarso, o bacia la maglia, e vuole i soldi a fronte di performances scandalose.

Non si odierà mai chi ci mette impegno anche se scarso, ci si augura venga sostituito da qualcuno migliore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2021)

Come godrei se nessuna top Europea fosse intenzionata ad accettare la commissione che vuole il panzone e dargli i soldi che chiede. Magari lo prende un cantiere e va a fare il muratore


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

Quando chiudiamo la sezione?
Inquina il sito questa aria stagnante.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2346446 ha scritto:


> La butto a ridere, avverto prima
> 
> Ora gli odiatori di Donnarumma devono trovare un altro da odiare che se vanno via sia Calhanoglu che Romagnoli rimangono vedove. Io punto su Castillejo se non va via oppure su Leao se non va via o Saelemaker (che rimane) come prossimo obbiettivo principale
> 
> PS: si scherza eh?



Torniamo il vero Milan , e l'odio sparisce.
(comunque c'è gia Gazidis )


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

..


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2346545 ha scritto:


> Questa testimonianza di un grande campione da l' idea di cosa significhi indossare la nostra maglia.



Stai parlando di tempesta perfetta. 
Uno che è arrivato al Milan piangendo per l'addio alla Lazio ma si è fatto amare come pochi.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2346551 ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di tempesta perfetta.
> Uno che è arrivato al Milan piangendo per l'addio alla Lazio ma si è fatto amare come pochi.



Già. È significativo che uno come Nesta, abituato all' approssimazione capitolina( non me ne vogliano i tifosi della Capitale eh) sia rimasto così sorpreso dalla meticolosità della grande squadra.


----------



## darden (25 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2346446 ha scritto:


> La butto a ridere, avverto prima
> 
> Ora gli odiatori di Donnarumma devono trovare un altro da odiare che se vanno via sia Calhanoglu che Romagnoli rimangono vedove. Io punto su Castillejo se non va via oppure su Leao se non va via o Saelemaker (che rimane) come prossimo obbiettivo principale
> 
> PS: si scherza eh?




Il problema di Donnarumma è lo stipendio che ha preso da quando ha 18 anni... perchè alla fine Donnarumma è un ottimo portiere ma non un fenomeno come Buffon

Per capirlo basta guardare le statistiche, che avevo messo in altro thread, di portieri che parano quanto o più di lui ce ne sono diversi...

Portiere Squadra	Partite	Min	Goal Tiri Save	Save %	Clean Sheet

*Maignan Lille 38 3420 23 107 86 79.4 21	* 
David Ospina Napoli	16	1440 12	39	30 76.9	8
Mattia Perin Genoa	32	2879 44	150	112 75.3	8
Alessio Cragno Cagli 34	3060 53	177	125 72.9	6
Juan Musso Udinese	35	3147 51	140	102 72.9	8
Samir Handanovi&#263;	Inter 37	3240 33	105	76 72.4	14
Emil Audero Samp	37	3330 54	165	117 71.5	6
&#321;ukasz Skorupski	Bologna	28	2520 46	143	102 71.3	4
*G. Donnarumma	Milan 37	3330 38	125	90 71.2	14*
Marco Silvestri Hellas	34	3060 42	125	89 71.2	7
Andrea Consigli Sass 37	3330 56	180	127 71.1	7
Wojciech Szcz&#281;sny	Juve 30	2677 32	95	67 70.5	5
Pepe Reina Lazio 29	2610 41	106	74 68.9	9
Antonio Mirante Roma	13	1153 19	54	36 68.5	5
Pau López Roma	21	1817 29	81	58 67.9	4
Alex Meret Napoli	22	1980 29	79	53 65.8	6
Pierluigi Gollini Ata 25	2156 26	61	38 63.9	9


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

darden;2346559 ha scritto:


> Il problema di Donnarumma è lo stipendio che ha preso da quando ha 18 anni... perchè alla fine Donnarumma è un ottimo portiere ma non un fenomeno come Buffon
> 
> Per capirlo basta guardare le statistiche, che avevo messo in altro thread, di portieri che parano quanto o più di lui ce ne sono diversi...
> 
> ...



Dico solo di non focalizzarsi troppo su questa statistica dei clean sheet, o dei goal subiti in Ligue1 in un sistema di gioco totalmente diverso. Queste classifiche hanno il peso che trovano 

Che poi Donnarumma abbia un'ingaggio spropositato (per noi e per lui) allora sono daccordo  , che Maignan possa fare bene con noi anche. Se di colpo Donnarumma che é il maggiore indiziato a diventare il portiere più forte del mondo, (e non conta il mio parere, ma quello di TUTTI gli addetti ai lavori, inclusi quelli esteri) viene dipinto come inferiore a Perin, Ospina o Skorupski (ma anche allo stesso Maignan) allora non siamo onesti.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2346446 ha scritto:


> La butto a ridere, avverto prima
> 
> Ora gli odiatori di Donnarumma devono trovare un altro da odiare che se vanno via sia Calhanoglu che Romagnoli rimangono vedove. Io punto su Castillejo se non va via oppure su Leao se non va via o Saelemaker (che rimane) come prossimo obbiettivo principale
> 
> PS: si scherza eh?



E vero che se parte Calha non avrò più nessuno per sfogare la rabbia 
Casti Saele e Leao non mi ispirano molto per rimpiazzare Hakan. Non sono allo stesso livello.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2346570 ha scritto:


> Dico solo di non focalizzarsi troppo su questa statistica dei clean sheet, o dei goal subiti in Ligue1 in un sistema di gioco totalmente diverso. Queste classifiche hanno il peso che trovano
> 
> Che poi Donnarumma abbia un'ingaggio spropositato (per noi e per lui) allora sono daccordo  , che Maignan possa fare bene con noi anche. Se di colpo Donnarumma che é il maggiore indiziato a diventare il portiere più forte del mondo, (e non conta il mio parere, ma quello di TUTTI gli addetti ai lavori, inclusi quelli esteri) viene dipinto come inferiore a Perin, Ospina o Skorupski (ma anche allo stesso Maignan) allora non siamo onesti.



Per me sopratutto in italia esiste una macchina propagandistica spaventosa che protegge spesso e volentieri giocatori italiani (ogni mezzo talento dipinto come fenomeno) e giocatori di certe scuderie (come quella di Raiola).
Esempio? Dopo Juventus-Milan nemmeno un giornale sportivo ha sottolineato la partite orribile di Dollarumma con 3 uscite a vuoto che hanno portato a due occasioni a botta sicura della Juventus e potevano decidere la lotta Champions. Anzi...sufficenza piena per Dollarumma.
Lo stesso Romagnoli spesso viene graziato nonostante errori grossolani nelle marcatura quanto questi non portano direttamente ad un gol subito.


Dollarumma é potenzialmente un portiere di primissimo livello, ma in questi anni non é migliorato come si pensava. I problemi sono quelli che si porta dietro da anni: Male sulle uscite (cross e sopratutto calci d'angolo), male con i piede, non proprio bravo a coprire il primo palo. Sulla linea é forte, sopratutto su tiri alti, su tiri bassi invece ogni tanto ha qualche problema di troppo.
Difetti ne ha insomma e a questo punto non é ancora detto che possa migliorare. Chi lo paga come vuole lui paga l'ingaggio che valgono sono i vari Neuer, Oblak, Courtois ecc. nelle loro stagioni migliori...ma nel caso di Dollarumma paga il potenziale che possa arrivare li in futuro. Un affare molto rischioso.


----------



## pisolo22 (25 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## darden (25 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2346570 ha scritto:


> Dico solo di non focalizzarsi troppo su questa statistica dei clean sheet, o dei goal subiti in Ligue1 in un sistema di gioco totalmente diverso. Queste classifiche hanno il peso che trovano
> 
> Che poi Donnarumma abbia un'ingaggio spropositato (per noi e per lui) allora sono daccordo  , che Maignan possa fare bene con noi anche. Se di colpo Donnarumma che é il maggiore indiziato a diventare il portiere più forte del mondo, (e non conta il mio parere, ma quello di TUTTI gli addetti ai lavori, inclusi quelli esteri) viene dipinto come inferiore a Perin, Ospina o Skorupski (ma anche allo stesso Maignan) allora non siamo onesti.



Clean Sheet e goal subiti dipendono dalla squadra in cui vai, la statistica da vedere è la percentuali di tiri parati vs goal subiti. Quello ti da l'indicazione di quanto un portiere pari davvero.. Per dire un buffon nella sua carriera lunghissima ha una media del 77% mentre Gigio ce l'ha del 73% con due anni buoni sopra il 77% ed il resto intorno al 71%...


Per me non è mai stato un fenomeno e l'ho sempre detto. Ha un limite grosso che in questi anni non ha mai colmato ovvero le uscite alte, mentre su altri aspetti come il gioco di piedi è migliorato molto. Solo il tempo potrà dirlo, ma per me si tratta di un portiere come tanti altri..

PS: anche Maignan non è un fenomeno ma almeno costa meno..


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2346521 ha scritto:


> Come godrei se nessuna top Europea fosse intenzionata ad accettare la commissione che vuole il panzone e dargli i soldi che chiede. Magari lo prende un cantiere e va a fare il muratore



Con i soldi che si è preso in questi anni veramente è lui che crea una società edilizia ed assume i muratori.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2346600 ha scritto:


> Per me sopratutto in italia esiste una macchina propagandistica spaventosa che protegge spesso e volentieri giocatori italiani (ogni mezzo talento dipinto come fenomeno) e giocatori di certe scuderie (come quella di Raiola).
> Esempio? *Dopo Juventus-Milan nemmeno un giornale sportivo ha sottolineato la partite orribile di Dollarumma con 3 uscite a vuoto che hanno portato a due occasioni a botta sicura della Juventus e potevano decidere la lotta Champions. Anzi...sufficenza piena per Dollarumma.*
> Lo stesso Romagnoli spesso viene graziato nonostante errori grossolani nelle marcatura quanto questi non portano direttamente ad un gol subito.
> 
> ...



Questo é vero, sulle uscite per l'esperienza che ha non ha avuto il miglioramento sperato (ormai per solo per lui). Comunque nella stessa partita ha fatto una parata fondamentale (ed indubbiamente non facile) sull'1-0 ad inizio ripresa quando Bentancur si é presentato in area. Quella parata avrebbe cambiato la partita credo, se andiamo a considerare anche quella contro il Cagliari possiamo capire perché tutti lo considerano un potenziale numero 1. 

Se riuscisse a migliorare anche nelle uscite sarebbe completo come Buffon, oggi pero' é fondamentale saper giocare con i piedi e devo dire che lui é scarso veramente e non é una dote che si puo allenare facilmente (c'é un video imbarazzante sul canale YouTube del Milan in cui gioca a calcio-volley , lui e Dida contro Tatarusanu e Antonio. Beh Tatarusanu sembrava Ronaldinho in confronto, Gigio ha un piede scandaloso). 

Pero' dobbiamo anche chiederci dov'erano Oblak, Neur e Curtois a 21 anni. Insomma: predestinato si, ma giustificato no. 

Su Romagnoli preferisco non dilungarmi per niente  , ho smesso di commentarlo perché ci pensa tutto il forum benissimo da solo


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2021)

Non so chi è peggio tra lui, Bonucci e Cazzano


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

darden;2346618 ha scritto:


> Clean Sheet e goal subiti dipendono dalla squadra in cui vai, la statistica da vedere è la percentuali di tiri parati vs goal subiti. Quello ti da l'indicazione di quanto un portiere pari davvero.. *Per dire un buffon nella sua carriera lunghissima ha una media del 77% mentre Gigio ce l'ha del 73% con due anni buoni sopra il 77% ed il resto intorno al 71%*...
> 
> 
> Per me non è mai stato un fenomeno e l'ho sempre detto. Ha un limite grosso che in questi anni non ha mai colmato ovvero le uscite alte, mentre su altri aspetti come il gioco di piedi è migliorato molto. Solo il tempo potrà dirlo, ma per me si tratta di un portiere come tanti altri..
> ...



Pero' la squadra ed il sistema infulenzano queste statistiche. Dobbiamo considerare le squadre in cui giocano questi portieri, bisogna vedere il sistema difensivo, il campionato ed i compagni di squadra. Cambia giocare con il Milan di Musacchio-Romagnoli o con la Juve di Turam-Cannavaro in un sitema come quello di Capello no?

Sono dati impossibili da decifrare, possono dare un indicazione, ma ci sono troppe variabili da considerare.

Sui limiti sono daccordo  , con i piedi poi sono ancora più critico di te e lo giudico un miglioramento relativo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2346621 ha scritto:


> Con i soldi che si è preso in questi anni veramente è lui che crea una società edilizia ed assume i muratori.



basta che lo faccia lontano da noi


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

Ma non è identico??


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2021)

Comunque è davvero un essere infame ragazzi.. ok tutto, ma questi mai MAI una dichiarazione davanti alle telecamere o sui giornali sul suo futuro. MAI. Come se fosse sotto ricatto o qualcosa.. Mai visto una roba del genere, mai visto un giocatore che lascia e sta muto e fa il falso. Credo neppure Hummels quando lascio il BVB per il Bayern si comportò in questa maniera.. neppure la turca che comunque ha lasciato qualche dichirazione alcune prima e dopo Atalanta.

Della Serie Zizzo "Parlate col mio padrino"


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2346996 ha scritto:


> Comunque è davvero un essere infame ragazzi.. ok tutto, ma questi mai MAI una dichiarazione davanti alle telecamere o sui giornali sul suo futuro. MAI. Come se fosse sotto ricatto o qualcosa.. Mai visto una roba del genere, mai visto un giocatore che lascia e sta muto e fa il falso. Credo neppure Hummels quando lascio il BVB per il Bayern si comportò in questa maniera.. neppure la turca che comunque ha lasciato qualche dichirazione alcune prima e dopo Atalanta.
> 
> Della Serie Zizzo "Parlate col mio padrino"



E' un pupazzo


----------



## mark (25 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2346996 ha scritto:


> Comunque è davvero un essere infame ragazzi.. ok tutto, ma questi mai MAI una dichiarazione davanti alle telecamere o sui giornali sul suo futuro. MAI. Come se fosse sotto ricatto o qualcosa.. Mai visto una roba del genere, mai visto un giocatore che lascia e sta muto e fa il falso. Credo neppure Hummels quando lascio il BVB per il Bayern si comportò in questa maniera.. neppure la turca che comunque ha lasciato qualche dichirazione alcune prima e dopo Atalanta.
> 
> Della Serie Zizzo "Parlate col mio padrino"



Probabilmente si vergogna anche lui di ammettere quanto infame e uomo di m*rda è. Ma gli torneranno tutte, glielo auguro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2021)

Il fatto che questo indegno abbia indossato la fascia di capitano fino a poco fa, mi fa venire da vomitare.
L'unico appunto che faccio alla società è che sarebbe stato meglio evitare di dare la fascia a questo pagliaccio, visto che già si sapeva come sarebbe andata a finire.
Il peggior capitano della storia del Milan insieme a Bonucci.


----------



## Mika (26 Maggio 2021)

Addio Donnarumma, potevi essere leggenda hai scelto i soldi.

Spero per lui che vada all'estero o prenderà fischi in tutti gli stadi d'Italia appena apriranno a capienza ridotta da parte dei milanisti di turno infiltrati tra i tifosi ospiti.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Maggio 2021)

dite e pensate quello che volete,

ma non è mai esistito nella storia del calcio un 21enne che va via a p0 dalla squadra in cui è cresciuto, che ha tifato, di cui è stato capitano, con cui aveva già raggiunto mille record di precocità, che lo ha fatto esordire a 16 anni e che ha dato a lui 6 mln di euro dai 17 ai 21 anni.
E 1 mln al fratello per fare il terzo portiere.

Potete scomodare tutti i santi del mondo, ma non esiste un caso simile. 
I due teatrini 2017 e 2021 sono il male del calcio.
Un conto è essere professionisti un conto è essere uno schifo come sto ragazzotto, di cui non invidio nulla, manco il conto in banca.

Vada altrove, sciò.
Ci ha fatto guadagnare 0. Ripeto: 0.
Noi gli abbiamo dato 28 mln negli ultimi 4 anni, a un bimbominkia.
Mai successo al mondo.

Nessuno dirà le stesse cose di Chala o di altri.
Il peggior calciatore del mondo. Un essere immondo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2021)

Quando questo topic verrà chiuso sarà un gran giorno per il Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2021)

Quanto abbiamo rischiato al Conad Stadium facendo giocare questo mercenario senza palle e cuore... altro che balle o cospirazioni, il rischio era reale.
E infatti nei primi venti minuti, se ricordate, ci furono uscite a farfalla a go go.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2021)

Un ultimo saluto a questo infame.

Ovviamente ti auguro tutto quello che non potrei scrivere.

Mi auguro solo fischi quando tornerai a San Siro ogni volta che toccherai palla.

Nella storia dell'Ac Milan nessun giocatore è stato più squallido che di te. 


Chiedo scusa anche a Kaka e Scheva.. noi non siete stati dei maiali, ci sarà sempre e solo un Maiale nelle storia dell'Ac Milan


----------



## JoKeR (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348366 ha scritto:


> Un ultimo saluto a questo infame.
> 
> Ovviamente ti auguro tutto quello che non potrei scrivere.
> 
> ...



Mai esistito un caso del genere.
Due teatrini vergognosi.
Ma proprio nella storia del calcio non c'è mai stato un caso simile per un calciatore di questa età.

Sheva = 45 mln di euro
Kakà = 68 mln di euro
Zizzo = 0,00 centesimi di euro

Assurdo


----------



## gabri65 (26 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2348348 ha scritto:


> dite e pensate quello che volete,
> 
> ma non è mai esistito nella storia del calcio un 21enne che va via a p0 dalla squadra in cui è cresciuto, che ha tifato, di cui è stato capitano, con cui aveva già raggiunto mille record di precocità, che lo ha fatto esordire a 16 anni e che ha dato a lui 6 mln di euro dai 17 ai 21 anni.
> E 1 mln al fratello per fare il terzo portiere.
> ...



Vediamola dal lato positivo.

E' un bene che sia accaduto questo? Forse sì.

Sì, perché, a fronte dei 28 M e degli spappolamenti di fegato, abbiamo ritrovato un'anima.

Un'anima fatta di ideali e non di soldi, rinnovi e mercato. La poteva aver vinta Donnarumma, spuntando un nuovo rinnovo sanguinoso, e quindi tutti magari sarebbero stati contenti di poter proseguire insieme.

Invece ci siamo accorti con quali luridi personaggi ci stavamo infettando. Adesso, dopo la liberazione, possiamo camminare più leggeri e soprattutto più convinti e determinati. Fortunatamente i nodi sono venuti al pettine in maniera clamorosa e cristallina.

Era proprio quello che ci voleva, altro che. Adesso sto ricominciando ad essere fiero di sentirmi milanista.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2021)

Ormai non è più un nostro problema, che lo diventi di qualcun'altro


----------



## JoKeR (26 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2348370 ha scritto:


> Vediamola dal lato positivo.
> 
> E' un bene che sia accaduto questo? Forse sì.
> 
> ...



L'ho scritto ieri.
Io sono contentissimo.

E lo dicevo da mesi, insieme a tanti altri...
Sono passato dal: "lo tifo fino alla fine senza insultarlo" al "mettete tata in porta le ultime 10" a "preferisco giocare senza portiere che vederlo con questa maglia".

E' un bene che sia andato via, una liberazione assurda.
Ripeto: siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati, sappiamo come funziona il mondo.
Ma qua si è superato ogni limite concepibile dalla mente umana. Assurdo.

E' andato via a p0 ed era un piano pronto da anni.

Benissimo così comunque, non lo avrebbe mai comprato nessuno nell'epoca post-covid.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348366 ha scritto:


> Un ultimo saluto a questo infame.
> 
> Ovviamente ti auguro tutto quello che non potrei scrivere.
> 
> ...




Preparati perché di &#8220;maiali&#8221; ne vedremo molti altri. Il calcio è cambiato purtroppo per noi (e per fortuna per i paperoni). Maldini è stato chiarissimo.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2348348 ha scritto:


> dite e pensate quello che volete,
> 
> ma non è mai esistito nella storia del calcio un 21enne che va via a p0 dalla squadra in cui è cresciuto, che ha tifato, di cui è stato capitano, con cui aveva già raggiunto mille record di precocità, che lo ha fatto esordire a 16 anni e che ha dato a lui 6 mln di euro dai 17 ai 21 anni.
> E 1 mln al fratello per fare il terzo portiere.
> ...



Ci ha fatto guadagnare 0 zero zero.

È questa la cosa più grave , di una gravità inaudita.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Maggio 2021)

Scelta scellerata Gigio, ti avremmo dato comunque più soldi di quanti ne avresti mai potuti spendere, e giocavi nella tua squadra.

Mah, ti ci vedevo già a battere ogni record nel Milan.

Davvero un peccato. Hai sbagliato clamorosamente.

Adios.


----------



## folletto (26 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2348370 ha scritto:


> Vediamola dal lato positivo.
> 
> E' un bene che sia accaduto questo? Forse sì.
> 
> ...





Ed ora avanti con le pulizie di primavera, spariamo lontano il siluro numero 2 (anzi 10) e riemergiamo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2348370 ha scritto:


> Vediamola dal lato positivo.
> 
> E' un bene che sia accaduto questo? Forse sì.
> 
> ...



Ragionamento perfetto Gabri. Un Milan all'immagine di Paolo figlio di Cesare cioé a testa alta con grande dignità ma anche con delle scivolate perfette.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2021)

Che abbia la decenza di non presentarsi mai più a San Siro. Si dia sempre malato come Di Natale col Napoli. Ingrato.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Maggio 2021)

A proposito, al posto del Manchester ci dovevamo essere noi stasera e solo per un errore di Donnarumm non ci siamo, cosi tanto per non dimenticare.


----------



## sacchino (26 Maggio 2021)

Comunque non ho ancora capito cosa gli frulla nella testa a ste bamboccione, capisco i soldi (non che noi gli davamo e gli abbiamo dato bruscolini), capisco il voler giocare in una squadra che vince, quale sarebbe oggi la squadra sicura di giocarsi la finale di champions? Risposta una delle favorite, e quale sarebbe la favoritissima? Abbiamo visto Juve e PSG per non parlare del Liverpool che due anni fa l'ha vinta ed ora a faticato a qualificarsi, quanti di noi avrebbero pronosticato il Chelsea in finale? Eppure è bastato serrare i ranghi e ricompattarsi per tornare ad essere una squadra, il City è alla prima finale dopo 10 anni di spese folli.
Dunque caro Gigio le chance le dovevi dare pure a noi almeno ancora un paio di anni, poi se noi non fossimo riusciti a fare il salto di qualità ciao arrivederci e grazie di tutto da ambo le parti sia chiaro perché 40 milioni di euro sul conto corrente per essere ripetitivo non sono bruscolini.


----------



## Love (26 Maggio 2021)

secondo me alla fine va alla Juve...le mer-de non se lo fanno scappare è un occasione troppo ghiotta.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2348448 ha scritto:


> Ed ora avanti con le pulizie di primavera, spariamo lontano il siluro numero 2 (anzi 10) e riemergiamo





Le Grand Milan;2348457 ha scritto:


> Ragionamento perfetto Gabri. Un Milan all'immagine di Paolo figlio di Cesare cioé a testa alta con grande dignità ma anche con delle scivolate perfette.





sacchino;2348503 ha scritto:


> Comunque non ho ancora capito cosa gli frulla nella testa a ste bamboccione, capisco i soldi (non che noi gli davamo e gli abbiamo dato bruscolini), capisco il voler giocare in una squadra che vince, quale sarebbe oggi la squadra sicura di giocarsi la finale di champions? Risposta una delle favorite, e quale sarebbe la favoritissima? Abbiamo visto Juve e PSG per non parlare del Liverpool che due anni fa l'ha vinta ed ora a faticato a qualificarsi, quanti di noi avrebbero pronosticato il Chelsea in finale? Eppure è bastato serrare i ranghi e ricompattarsi per tornare ad essere una squadra, il City è alla prima finale dopo 10 anni di spese folli.
> Dunque caro Gigio le chance le dovevi dare pure a noi almeno ancora un paio di anni, poi se noi non fossimo riusciti a fare il salto di qualità ciao arrivederci e grazie di tutto da ambo le parti sia chiaro perché 40 milioni di euro sul conto corrente per essere ripetitivo non sono bruscolini.



D'accordo con voi, amici.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2021)

Ancora non è chiuso il tipic di questo infame?


----------



## malos (28 Maggio 2021)

Orgoglioso, avendo capito di che pasta è fatto, di averlo abbandonato nel 2017.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2021)

Ma il tombino quando lo chiudiamo??


----------



## Albijol (28 Maggio 2021)

Admin ma una sezione Amarcord? Così potremo commentare le papere di Zizo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Maggio 2021)

Chi sceglie Raiola raccoglie il massimo nel breve termine ma il minimo nel lungo termine. Donnarumma farà la stessa fine di ogni suo assistito


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2021)

GIGIO sarà con noi fino al 30 giugno. il topic lo voglio aperto almeno fino a quella data.
tanto da commentare le prodezze europee


----------



## Manue (28 Maggio 2021)

Che tu sia voluto andare via, non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo, 
sono consapevole che a livello tecnico perdiamo il portiere più forte, dal mio punto di vista, italiano del presente futuro.

Da un punto di vista umano, 
non ricordo a memoria un caso di un giocatore senza balls come te, 
è incredibile come hai accettato questo ruolo di sottomesso al tuo agente.

Se finirai alla Juve, poi, dal mio punto di vista diventi l'esempio migliore di traditore dopo Giuda.
Ti abbiamo dato tutto, anche la fascia, sei stato perdonato dai più dopo le scene del 2017, 
e tu cosa fai? 
Non fai incassare neanche 1 euro al club che ha puntato su di te, accasandoti ai schifosi juventini.


----------



## Marilson (28 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2350272 ha scritto:


> Che tu sia voluto andare via, non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo,
> sono consapevole che a livello tecnico perdiamo il portiere più forte, dal mio punto di vista, italiano del presente futuro.
> 
> Da un punto di vista umano,
> ...



come Giuda intendi Leonardo giusto?


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Maggio 2021)

Perché chiuderlo?

Non c'è nessun motivo, il divertimento deve ancora arrivare.


----------



## smallball (29 Maggio 2021)

Non vedo l'ora che questo topic venga chiuso


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Maggio 2021)

Thread da spostare in "Figli di Agricola"


----------



## Djici (29 Maggio 2021)

Ho fatto la mia prima partita a Fifa senza Dollarumma.
Tatarusanu ha fatto miracoli


----------



## Zenos (29 Maggio 2021)

Questa feccia non ha le palle neanche per parlare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Maggio 2021)

Zenos;2351336 ha scritto:


> Questa feccia non ha le palle neanche per parlare.



A questo punto inizio a credere in qualche problema di carattere neuropsichiatrico.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Maggio 2021)

Raga siete come quelli che parlano male delle ex, dimenticatela sta feccia.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2021)

Swaitak;2351412 ha scritto:


> Raga siete come quelli ce parlano male delle ex, dimenticatela sta feccia.



ma infatti, non capisco perché continuate a parlarne. E' un capitolo chiuso.


----------



## Snake (31 Maggio 2021)




----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Maggio 2021)

dai con l'annuncio che chiudiamo i thread .....


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2021)

Snake;2352836 ha scritto:


>



Si sapeva.

In ogni testata giornalistica che da pagelle, alla fine la MV migliore l' ha lui.

Un vero peccato, era una di quelle pedine che sono tassative in una squadra vincente.
Avremmo potuto vincere insieme.

Peccato sia un idiota umanamente e gli abbiano fatto il lavaggio del cervello (probabilmente fin da piccolo) sul fattore economico.

Gli auguro la fine dei vari Pogba, Ibra, Balotelli. 

I primi due grandi calciatori ovviamente, ma a livello di club non hanno mai avuto consacrazione definitiva a livello internazionale.
Non diventeranno leggende come tanti altri campioni.

Almeno hanno tutti conti in banca che esplodono dai, sono certo che non se ne pentiranno nemmeno.


----------



## numero 3 (2 Giugno 2021)

Chiudiamo il Thread? Prima che qualcuno ci ripensi?
Ormai siamo al 2 giugno...Sto aspettando l'ufficialità
Juve? Real ? PSG? Roma? Juve Stabia?


----------



## Mika (2 Giugno 2021)

Questo sembra che vada al PSG ma che lo girerà in prestito per il primo anno visto che hanno Navas come primo portiere. Non male per uno che ha fatto 240 partite in A, partite in EL ed è titolare della nazionale italiana, trattato come un ragazzino di primo pelo preso dal Tolosa.



Se è vero godrei non poco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Giugno 2021)

Alcuni dei commenti che si scrivevano su Donnarumma, nel 2015. Questo cesso (in ogni senso possibile, perché è pure brutto come la m) in cosa è migliorato? Solo nel chiedere più soldi. Per il resto, è lo stesso portiere di quando esordì, fa gli stessi errori e para allo stesso modo. Leggete voi i commenti.



Fabiuzzo90;846611 ha scritto:


> ora basta però...non ho nessuna voglia di criticare uno di 16 anni quindi sto zitto...però vediamo di rimetterlo in panca per l'amor di dio...questa è la serie a non la primavera...non è che mo ci deve far subire un gol a partita solo xke piace al mister eh





Magnus_Marcus;846599 ha scritto:


> Siamo ad una media di un errore grave a partita, ma fin quando non sono decisivi, va bene così, anche perché il resto è stato molto buono
> 
> Però direi di riprendere D.Lopez





angelo_o_diavolo;845157 ha scritto:


> Per ora due partite, due errori (quello di ieri molto grave), senza esser stato chiamato in causa quasi mai.
> Magari diventerà un fenomeno, ma per ora la sua dimensione è la primavera, punto. Deve giocare e fare esperienza, perchè se continuiamo con lui fino a fine stagione rischiamo, oltre che bruciarlo, di perdere vari punti.
> 
> Con tutti i problemi che abbiamo Mihajlovic ha creato dal nulla anche quello del portiere. Son convinto che il primo responsabile per gli errori di Lopez sia proprio il sergente di ferro, che ha cominciato a criticarlo senza motivo e gli ha fatto perdere sicurezza, solo per due lanci lunghi.





Albijol;843590 ha scritto:


> Dovrei rivederlo ma in diretta mi è parso che più che altro sia stata un errore di lettura della traiettoria, mi pare faccia per un attimo un passetto laterale verso il lato sbagliato.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Giugno 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2359311 ha scritto:


> Alcuni dei commenti che si scrivevano su Donnarumma, nel 2015. Questo cesso (in ogni senso possibile, perché è pure brutto come la m) in cosa è migliorato? Solo nel chiedere più soldi. Per il resto, è lo stesso portiere di quando esordì, fa gli stessi errori e para allo stesso modo. Leggete voi i commenti.



Correva l'anno 2015 siamo nel 2021....il ragazzo si farà, ha poca esperienza, fra qualche anno diventerà il portiere più forte del mondo....questo nel 2015,sono passati 6 anni.

Anno domini 2021,il ragazzo si farà in prospettiva diventerà il più forte del mondo,corre l'anno 2021.

Anno 2026.......Donnarumma è ancora un po acerbo ma in prospettiva sarà il portiere più forte al mondo diamogli un po di tempo, chi lo critica lo odia, vi meritate Mirante,ma come fate a non capire che questo diventerà il più forte portiere del mondo, mah,l'odio vi acieca,ingrati.

Anno 2034.....ufficiale: Gigio Donnarumma di Castellammare di Stabia era un Fake.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2359385 ha scritto:


> Correva l'anno 2015 siamo nel 2021....il ragazzo si farà, ha poca esperienza, fra qualche anno diventerà il portiere più forte del mondo....questo nel 2015,sono passati 6 anni.
> 
> Anno domini 2021,il ragazzo si farà in prospettiva diventerà il più forte del mondo,corre l'anno 2021.
> 
> ...



nel 2034 avrà ancora 4 o cinque anni di carriera .... bisognerà capire se come tanti altri portieri darà il meglio di sé a fine carriera....


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Giugno 2021)

egidiopersempre;2359439 ha scritto:


> nel 2034 avrà ancora 4 o cinque anni di carriera .... bisognerà capire se come tanti altri portieri darà il meglio di sé a fine carriera....



Dici? Per me prenderà il posto di Balotelli come vendemmiatore a Franciacorta come concetto.


----------



## Mika (12 Giugno 2021)

Dai oggi con le visite mediche per il PSG e poi l'annuncio del passaggio a 0 a Parigi si chiude questo topic e spero anche la diatriba tra i pro-Donnarumma e i contro-Donnarumma. Non è andato alla Juventus ma al PSG per i 10+2 di bonus che voleva. Meglio. A 8M alla Juventus mi sarei arrabbiato non poco.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2360078 ha scritto:


> Dai oggi con le visite mediche per il PSG e poi l'annuncio del passaggio a 0 a Parigi si chiude questo topic e spero anche la diatriba tra i pro-Donnarumma e i contro-Donnarumma. Non è andato alla Juventus ma al PSG per i 10+2 di bonus che voleva. Meglio. A 8M alla Juventus mi sarei arrabbiato non poco.



Orgoglioso di essere sceso dal suo carro già al momento del primo rinnovo. 
Li ho capito che umanamente avevamo a che fare con una merrda.
Spiace per i tanti amici che si sono fatti fregare.

Tecnicamente invece è un sopravvalutato. 
Un fenomeno mediatico che ha rubato sempre stipendi folli sotto minaccia.


----------



## sacchino (12 Giugno 2021)

Alla fine non se ne è andato per soldi ma per manifesta incapacità di essere leader e questo credo lo abbiano capito sia Maldini che Raiola, in tutti questi anni non lo abbiamo mai sentito rilasciare un'intervista di spessore o accompagnare il mister nelle conferenze stampa, al PSG sarà uno dei tanti senza troppe responsabilità.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Giugno 2021)

Ahaha ancora pensate a Donnarumma? Dai dimentichiamocelo, spero che se dovessimo ritrovarcelo davati la reazione allo stadio sia di totale indifferenza e non di fischi, perché il Milan é cosa seria, la nostra storia non si puo' macchiare come quella di una squadretta qualunque che va addosso alle ex-fidanzate. 

Onestamente da parte mia non c'é più alcuna emozione, anche la fiebile emozione che mi dava fino a quando ha giocato con noi é sparita e non si é affatto tramutata in rabbia o risentimento, ma solo in una momentanea delusione dettata dal suo silenzio. Non ne farei una questione di mercenari o di traditori, andiamo avanti che Donnarumma rappresenta lo 0.0001% della storia del Milan, non capisco perché ad ogni Thread (tranne questo) lo si tiri fuori per dargli addosso, gli si da più importanza di quella che ha.


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2360108 ha scritto:


> Ahaha ancora pensate a Donnarumma? Dai dimentichiamocelo, spero che se dovessimo ritrovarcelo davati la reazione allo stadio sia di totale indifferenza e non di fischi, perché il Milan é cosa seria, la nostra storia non si puo' macchiare come quella di una squadretta qualunque che va addosso alle ex-fidanzate.
> 
> Onestamente da parte mia non c'é più alcuna emozione, anche la fiebile emozione che mi dava fino a quando ha giocato con noi é sparita e non si é affatto tramutata in rabbia o risentimento, ma solo in una momentanea delusione dettata dal suo silenzio. Non ne farei una questione di mercenari o di traditori, andiamo avanti che Donnarumma rappresenta lo 0.0001% della storia del Milan, non capisco perché ad ogni Thread (tranne questo) lo si tiri fuori per dargli addosso, gli si da più importanza di quella che ha.



Anche fosse andato alla Juve (tempo qualche anno e ci andrà), ce ne saremmo fatti una ragione. 
Nel corso degli anni sono stati tanti i giocatori importanti che hanno fatto questo percorso e viceversa, Inter compresa.


Lucio, Ronaldo, Inzaghi, Pirlo, Seedorf, Davids, Cannavaro e me ne sono dimenticato qualcuno.
Il calcio è sempre stato business, nulla di più.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2360108 ha scritto:


> una momentanea delusione dettata dal suo silenzio


In effetti ad oggi continua un assordante silenzio. Neanche un finto "grazie Milan" davanti le telecamere.

Pure Palacio ha fatto un video di 60 secondi giusto per ringraziare la città.


----------



## Mika (12 Giugno 2021)

iceman.;2360111 ha scritto:


> Anche fosse andato alla Juve (tempo qualche anno e ci andrà), ce ne saremmo fatti una ragione.
> Nel corso degli anni sono stati tanti i giocatori importanti che hanno fatto questo percorso e viceversa, Inter compresa.
> 
> 
> ...



Se firma un 10+2 quinquennale la Juventus non lo vede più. Significa aspettare 5 anni per farlo arrivare a 0.

Tutti quelli citati però sono stati pagati dai club che li hanno comprati, il nostro se ne è andato via a 0.


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2360113 ha scritto:


> Se firma un 10+2 quinquennale la Juventus non lo vede più. Significa aspettare 5 anni per farlo arrivare a 0.
> 
> Tutti quelli citati però sono stati pagati dai club che li hanno comprati, il nostro se ne è andato via a 0.



Col procuratore che ha, probabile lo farà andare via a 0 tra 5 anni per poi portarlo a Torino.
Il mio era un discorso generale comunque


----------



## Mika (12 Giugno 2021)

iceman.;2360115 ha scritto:


> Col procuratore che ha, probabile lo farà andare via a 0 tra 5 anni per poi portarlo a Torino.
> Il mio era un discorso generale comunque



Si, capito il tuo discorso, ma se faila al PSG finisce come Balotelli. Altro che Juventus. Se non faila e gli fa vincere la CL il PSG lo ricopre così d'oro al rinnovo a lui e al procuratore che la Juventus deve vendere anche la Continassa per comprarlo e pagarlo.


----------



## koti (12 Giugno 2021)

iceman.;2360115 ha scritto:


> Col procuratore che ha, probabile lo farà andare via a 0 tra 5 anni per poi portarlo a Torino.
> Il mio era un discorso generale comunque



È praticamente impossibile lasciare Parigi, chiedere a Verratti che nonostante Raiola non riuscì a liberarsi per andare al Barcellona.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Giugno 2021)

Maurizio91;2360112 ha scritto:


> In effetti ad oggi continua un assordante silenzio. Neanche un finto "grazie Milan" davanti le telecamere.
> 
> Pure Palacio ha fatto un video di 60 secondi giusto per ringraziare la città.



Si perché per me é palese che la quadra (o comunque un cenno d'intesa) con il PSG c'é da quasi 3 mesi, avrebbe potuto prepararsi un discorsino d'addio al termine della partita contro l'Atalanta. Sarebbe stato gradito più di mille baci alla maglia. Non escludo che ci sia stato il veto del cinghiale, ma non vorrei sembrare nostalgico o arrogante dicendo che il Milan merita per la sua storia un trattamento diverso. L'addio ci puo' stare, ad oggi gli auguro anche buona fortuna tranne che contro di noi ovviamente, ma i tifosi del Milan avrebbero quanto meno meritato un grazie.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Giugno 2021)

koti;2360123 ha scritto:


> È praticamente impossibile lasciare Parigi, chiedere a Verratti che nonostante Raiola non riuscì a liberarsi per andare al Barcellona.



Dal PSG non ti liberi, é veramente una prigione dorata. Se esci dal PSG é perché non vali più niente.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2360078 ha scritto:


> Dai oggi con le visite mediche per il PSG e poi l'annuncio del passaggio a 0 a Parigi si chiude questo topic e spero anche la diatriba tra i pro-Donnarumma e i contro-Donnarumma. Non è andato alla Juventus ma al PSG per i 10+2 di bonus che voleva. Meglio. A 8M alla Juventus mi sarei arrabbiato non poco.



Da quanto si dice non è andato alla Juve perchè dopo l'arrivo di Allegri e la conseguente cacciata di Paratici sono cambiati i piani a Torino, ma il giocatore era evidente che volesse andare lì (like sotto l'annuncio del ritorno di Allegri in bianconero):ballavano 20 milioni di commissioni a Raiola, 3 alla famiglia ed il ruolo di portiere dell'under 23 al fratello, oltre al suo contratto quinquennale a 10 netti annui.
Il Psg è stata la mossa della disperazione, non credo fosse un'operazione programmata, dato che nemmeno 2 mesi fa hanno rinnovato il contratto a Navas


----------



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2021)

Ma è ancora aperto è il 3d di questo uomo (volutamente minuscolo) dimmè?


----------



## Zenos (26 Giugno 2021)

Ma davvero è andato via come un meschino senza dire mezza parola?ma quanto fa schifo questo essere?


----------



## Mika (26 Giugno 2021)

Zenos;2369579 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero è andato via come un meschino senza dire mezza parola?ma quanto fa schifo questo essere?



A quanto pare si, nemmeno una parola, Calhanoglu almeno ha detto "vado all'Inter" prima di fare le visite mediche, lui le ha fatte, tutto il mondo sa che è del PSG e non ha scritto detto nemmeno due righe.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Giugno 2021)

Le dirà 2aroline abbiate pazienza


----------



## Butcher (26 Giugno 2021)

Zenos;2369579 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero è andato via come un meschino senza dire mezza parola?ma quanto fa schifo questo essere?



Non ne ha le facoltà, decide Mino.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Giugno 2021)

Butcher;2369614 ha scritto:


> Non ne ha le facoltà, decide Mino.


----------



## bmb (26 Giugno 2021)

28Maggio2003;2369615 ha scritto:


>



Aveva 18 anni. Era succube del maiale. Ma pensavo che crescendo avrebbe tagliato il cordone ombelicale.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Giugno 2021)

Anche su questo forum neanche una parola quando ha fatto le visite ,strano.

Era il momento degli insulti al turco, le due cose si sono sovrapposte


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Giugno 2021)

bmb;2369616 ha scritto:


> Aveva 18 anni. Era succube del maiale. Ma pensavo che crescendo avrebbe tagliato il cordone ombelicale.



Io ero uno di quelli sicuri che non ci avrebbe mai pugnalato alle spalle in questo modo, ma a mente fredda aldilà della delusione mi viene da pensare che chissà cosa ci sia dietro tutta sta storia...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Giugno 2021)

Non mi mancherà. Mai fatto impazzire.


----------



## mil77 (26 Giugno 2021)

bmb;2369616 ha scritto:


> Aveva 18 anni. Era succube del maiale. Ma pensavo che crescendo avrebbe tagliato il cordone ombelicale.



Ma se raiola gli ha mantenuto la famiglia quando non avevano una lira...non lo lascerà mai.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2369621 ha scritto:


> Ma se raiola gli ha mantenuto la famiglia quando non avevano una lira...non lo lascerà mai.


questa cosa lascia il tempo che trova,perche il primo contratto l'ha firmato senza che lo smilzo volesse,quindi il concetto non regge.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Giugno 2021)

tutti gli insulti che mi son preso quando lo criticavo ora sono dolci ricordi. e si aggiungono alla lista...
avanti così.


----------



## mil77 (26 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2369626 ha scritto:


> questa cosa lascia il tempo che trova,perche il primo contratto l'ha firmato senza che lo smilzo volesse,quindi il concetto non regge.



Rileggi l'intervista del padre a tempo del primo rinnovo...raiola non voleva il rinnovo ma non hanno mica rotto i rapporti...


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Giugno 2021)

28Maggio2003;2369615 ha scritto:


>



Questo non lo avrà scritto neanche lui.
Però alla fine il suo amore per Raiola è stato superiore al suo presunto milanismo.

Che schifo di persona.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Giugno 2021)

claudiop77;2369739 ha scritto:


> Questo non lo avrà scritto neanche lui.
> Però alla fine il suo amore per Raiola è stato superiore al suo presunto milanismo.
> 
> Che schifo di persona.



ma probabilmente o lui o enzo, tutta la punteggiatura e le maiuscole sono sbagliate...


----------



## unbreakable (26 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2369613 ha scritto:


> Le dirà 2aroline abbiate pazienza



non capisco se è un invito a noi pazientare o le due paroline che dirà lui 


comunque i fatti parlano da soli..a mio modo di vedere


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2369770 ha scritto:


> non capisco se è un invito a noi pazientare o le due paroline che dirà lui
> 
> 
> comunque i fatti parlano da soli..a mio modo di vedere



Egregio Baresi i fatti sono anni che parlano chiaro. Ma la gente ci deve sbattere il muso per capirlo.....purtroppo


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2021)

e con questa di ieri non abbiamo piu giocatori in nazionali ufficialmente visto che la prossima sarà svincolato 

(ormai il psg lo ufficializzerà alla fine dell'europeio presumo)

comunque vada nel caso vincessimo non si potrà dire che non ci saranno stati giocatori del Milan in questa nazionale..e già questo è buono


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;845248 ha scritto:


> continuo a leggere commenti su un ragazzo di 16anni.. io a 16anni giocavo al parchetto e toccavo le mie prime zinne.. questo sta a san siro a giocare e me lo criticate pure



Auto cito io mio primo post a Donnarumma. 

Incredible.


----------



## Zenos (1 Luglio 2021)

Si può chiudere ora?inquina questa sezione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

So che inquina ma....
Solo per ribadire il concetto espresso da Raiola e dai maiali giornalisti venduti : "Zizzo,il portiere più forte al mondo" 

Ovviamente i tifosi del PSG stanno già maledicendo l'infortunio di Naavas con la nazionale


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> So che inquina ma....
> Solo per ribadire il concetto espresso da Raiola e dai maiali giornalisti venduti : "Zizzo,il portiere più forte al mondo"
> 
> Ovviamente i tifosi del PSG stanno già maledicendo l'infortunio di Naavas con la nazionale


Non vedo il retino : avrebbe fatto il pieno di farfalle.

Ma quante ne abbiamo viste noi altri di uscite cosi?

Top mondo. Top 5 mondo. ahahahhahaha Godoooo!!!
Come smascherare un fenomeno fake.

Tempo due settimane e i tifosi del psg lo vorranno fuori squadra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vedo il retino : avrebbe fatto il pieno di farfalle.
> 
> Ma quante ne abbiamo viste noi altri di uscite cosi?
> 
> ...


è un amante del signore degli anelli.
sempre nella terra di mezzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è un amante del signore degli anelli.
> sempre nella terra di mezzo.


La sua incapacità nel prendere posizione è a 360 gradi.
Certe uscite le fa solo zio mino o zio enzo.

Vogliamo er palla in campo per zizzo.


----------



## danjr (16 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> So che inquina ma....
> Solo per ribadire il concetto espresso da Raiola e dai maiali giornalisti venduti : "Zizzo,il portiere più forte al mondo"
> 
> Ovviamente i tifosi del PSG stanno già maledicendo l'infortunio di Naavas con la nazionale


Ha un futuro a ballando con le stelle, con i suoi passettini pre uscita.
Comunque si potrebbe aprire una discussione con tutte le papere, ormai non è più un giocatore nostro


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ha un futuro a ballando con le stelle, con i suoi passettini pre uscita.
> Comunque si potrebbe aprire una discussione con tutte le papere, ormai non è più un giocatore nostro


C'è da dire che questo ragazzo davvero è l'esempio vivente del fenomeno mediatico.


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vedo il retino : avrebbe fatto il pieno di farfalle.
> 
> Ma quante ne abbiamo viste noi altri di uscite cosi?
> 
> ...


Il confronto con Magnan è stato impietoso, ma ora sarà interessante valutarlo anche rispetto a Tatarusanu/Mirante.
Zizzo si rivelerà essere solo un buon portiere, ma sopravvalutato, o un vero fenomeno di cartone?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il confronto con Magnan è stato impietoso, ma ora sarà interessante valutarlo anche rispetto a Tatarusanu/Mirante.
> Zizzo si rivelerà essere solo un buon portiere, ma sopravvalutato, o un vero fenomeno di cartone?


sicurissimo che tatarusanu non è peggio.
quello di ieri non si può chiamare paperone anche se ricorda quello del derby con icardi che segna al 94° ma lo vedi che è imbarazzante nei movimenti e nella posizione.
praticamente dalla terra di mezzo va verso al difensore e non verso l'attaccante lasciando libera tutta la porta.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il confronto con Magnan è stato impietoso, ma ora sarà interessante valutarlo anche rispetto a Tatarusanu/Mirante.
> Zizzo si rivelerà essere solo un buon portiere, ma sopravvalutato, o un vero fenomeno di cartone?


Un ragazzino promettente , arrivato prima degli altri.
Ma chi arriva prima non sempre si conferma come il migliore o tra i migliori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sicurissimo che tatarusanu non è peggio.
> quello di ieri non si può chiamare paperone anche se ricorda quello del derby con icardi che segna al 94° ma lo vedi che è imbarazzante nei movimenti e nella posizione.



Insomma,non è una paperona ma come al solito sbaglia totalmente il posizionamento,a partire dalle terre selvagge in cui pascolava prima del capovolgimento di fronte 
Poi torna in porta,con un passo in avanti abbozza un uscita per intercettare il cross e poi...il pallone gli sfila davanti

Sono sicuro che un Maignan quella palla l'avrebbe intercettata,ma sicuro al 100%


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un ragazzino promettente , arrivato prima degli altri.
> Ma chi arriva prima non sempre si conferma come il migliore o tra i migliori.



Succede così per tanti baby fenomeni pompati dai media per l'esordio in giovane età.
Era successo così anche per Scuffet.

A 18 anni un fenomeno (più che altro per la sua giovane età),è stato anche ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid e poi...
Beh,poi a 25 anni si ritrova a giocare a Cipro.


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sicurissimo che tatarusanu non è peggio.
> quello di ieri non si può chiamare paperone anche se ricorda quello del derby con icardi che segna al 94° ma lo vedi che è imbarazzante nei movimenti e nella posizione.
> praticamente dalla terra di mezzo va verso al difensore e non verso l'attaccante lasciando libera tutta la porta.


Ha sempre mostrato difficoltà o tentennamenti, in quelle situazioni che richiedono una lettura del gioco, che fosse la scelta del tempo su una uscita, o il rimettere la palla in gioco velocemente per rilanciare un azione. Più forte sull'istinto, che sul ragionato.
Quello di ieri non è stata una papera, ma una delle sue tipiche "incertezze", eventi tutt'altro che rari nelle sue performace. Ma questo lo può sapere solo chi lo ha visto giocare spesso, gli altri sono più influenzati dalle storie sul mito del modigliani.


----------



## Love (16 Ottobre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ha sempre mostrato difficoltà o tentennamenti, in quelle situazioni che richiedono una lettura del gioco, che fosse la scelta del tempo su una uscita, o il rimettere la palla in gioco velocemente per rilanciare un azione. Più forte sull'istinto, che sul ragionato.
> Quello di ieri non è stata una papera, ma una delle sue tipiche "incertezze", eventi tutt'altro che rari nelle sue performace. Ma questo lo può sapere solo chi lo ha visto giocare spesso, gli altri sono più influenzati dalle storie sul mito del modigliani.


giusto...chi lo ha visto giocare sa di cosa parliamo...il tifoso di altre squadre invece,influenzato anche dai rigori dell'europeo,pensa che davvero abbiamo perso il miglior portiere del mondo.


----------



## sunburn (16 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Insomma,non è una paperona ma come al solito sbaglia totalmente il posizionamento,a partire dalle terre selvagge in cui pascolava prima del capovolgimento di fronte
> Poi torna in porta,con un passo in avanti abbozza un uscita per intercettare il cross e poi...il pallone gli sfila davanti
> 
> Sono sicuro che un Maignan quella palla l'avrebbe intercettata,ma sicuro al 100%


Dai, diciamo la verità: può essere considerato un errore solo dalle mogli tradite… 
Il posizionamento è sostanzialmente corretto. Per intercettare quel cross sarebbe dovuto essere al limite dell’area piccola e quello sì che sarebbe stato un grave errore. Così come sarebbe stato un errore stare sulla linea di porta(peraltro, il gol l’avrebbe beccato lo stesso).
Quel gol è responsabilità dei due tizi del Psg che lasciano partire un cross-fucilata rasoterra e del difensore.


----------



## danjr (16 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dai, diciamo la verità: può essere considerato un errore solo dalle mogli tradite…
> Il posizionamento è sostanzialmente corretto. Per intercettare quel cross sarebbe dovuto essere al limite dell’area piccola e quello sì che sarebbe stato un grave errore. Così come sarebbe stato un errore stare sulla linea di porta(peraltro, il gol l’avrebbe beccato lo stesso).
> Quel gol è responsabilità dei due tizi del Psg che lasciano partire un cross-fucilata rasoterra e del difensore.


Si discuteva l’incertezza non il gol preso in se. Se uno va avanti e poi torna indietro come fai a dire che è posizionato correttamente? O stai o vai… e fa sempre così. Poi ripeto, il gol in se ci sta, ma concordo con chi dice che Maignan è nettamente superiore


----------



## sunburn (16 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si discuteva l’incertezza non il gol preso in se. Se uno va avanti e poi torna indietro come fai a dire che è posizionato correttamente? O stai o vai… e fa sempre così. Poi ripeto, il gol in se ci sta, ma concordo con chi dice che Maignan è nettamente superiore


Ma anche a me va benissimo Maignan. Tra l’altro io non sono neanche mai stato un estimatore di Donnarumma, come potrai verificare leggendo quel che scrivevo quando era ancora con la nostra maglia.
Solo che in quell’azione ci sono errori gravi da parte dei difensori e voler a ogni costo vedere un errore di Donnarumma mi sembra pretestuoso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dai, diciamo la verità: può essere considerato un errore solo dalle mogli tradite…
> Il posizionamento è sostanzialmente corretto. Per intercettare quel cross sarebbe dovuto essere al limite dell’area piccola e quello sì che sarebbe stato un grave errore. Così come sarebbe stato un errore stare sulla linea di porta(peraltro, il gol l’avrebbe beccato lo stesso).
> Quel gol è responsabilità dei due tizi del Psg che lasciano partire un cross-fucilata rasoterra e del difensore.


non è una papera come ho scritto prima, ma il suo lavoro sarebbe stato mettere in difficoltà l'attaccante e sperare di farlo sbagliare, non lasciargli la porta spalancata ahahaha.
come con morata all'europeo, quando può sbagliare a posizionarsi tranquillo che non perde occasione.


----------

